# HR2x Wish List, V3



## Steve

*O*n behalf of Doug Brott and myself, I'd like to thank everyone for their participation in the first two iterations of the HR20 WISH LIST. As you may know, DirecTV looks at this list, and has actually implemented several items from it!

Version 3 of the WISH LIST survey may be found here: *TAKE THE WISH LIST SURVEY*

*A*s WISH LIST veterans will note, items in v3 have been regrouped into categories to make things a bit more manageable. I've consolidated similar requests, merged "Missing Promised Features" into their functional categories and eliminated some past items that scored low.

If one of your favorite items is no longer on the list, have no fear... we'll discuss it in this thread. If appropriate, it will find it's way back onto the list, along with any other promising new ideas.

I want to be very cautious about adding new items to the list, to prevent it from growing to overwhelming proportions. When I'm unsure an idea belongs on it, I will solicit your feedback before I decide to add it. *NOTE:* Before bringing a new idea over to the WISH LIST thread, it's often helpful if you run a separate poll/discussion thread on it first.

*T*he voting options have been changed to more fairly represent suggestions that are desired by a small % of users, but the majority may not care about. An example would be "*Ability to remotely control more than two HR20/21's in the same room via IR.*"

There are now only three voting options for each item:
*THUMBS UP*, or _"I would defintely use this feature, if implemented!"_

*NEUTRAL*, or _"I might use this feature, but I don't mind it being there for others."_

*THUMBS DOWN*, or _"I hate this idea. It will change the way I use my HR20 in a negative way."_

Before you vote a *THUMBS DOWN*, please be sure the request isn't just for an optional change! If an item gets a high enough % of *THUMBS DOWN*, it will be removed from the list on the basis that if it's inconvenient to a high-enough % of the user base, it shouldn't be there at all.

*Y*ou will need to be a registered SizeThis.com user to complete the WISH LIST, v3 survey. Don't worry! Doug Brott, our technical guru, has reworked the registration process to make it quick and painless. If you haven't already registered at SizeThis.com, please do so here.

As in the past, I will try to update the list weekly. You may vote as often as you like, and change your votes at any time. Your old votes will be retained, so during each visit you'll only have to vote on suggestions added since your last "save". These will be identified with a _blue_ "Value" field on the survey page.

*O*ur goal should be to send DirecTV the clearest message possible of what HR20 changes or improvements we'd like to see. To that end, I look forward to hearing your opinions of the WISH LIST, v3, and to a collegial exchange of ideas and ongoing discussion.

_"You can't always get what you want. But if you try sometimes, well you just might find you get what you need." _*- THE ROLLING STONES*


----------



## Doug Brott

Thanks Steve .. Great to have you in charge now.


----------



## Doug Brott

911medic said:


> Here's one I haven't seen before, and don't see on the wish list:
> 
> I think it would be useful to be able to go back in the guide 6 or 12 hours. I've been over at someone's house, or at work, and seen part of a show I found interesting. I know which channel it's on, but don't know the name of the show (or forget by the time I get home). Or, I know I just missed a program, and want to go back and see when future showings are. Yes, I know I can search for the title if I know it, but for some programs (like "Inside Training Camp") there are multiple different versions or episodes, and I'm looking for a specific one. Being able to go back to it, select it and find future episodes would be much easier.
> 
> I'd gladly give up 6 or 12 hours at the end of the 2 week guide data to be able to go back that same amount in the past and see programs I missed. I know you can do this on cable TV guides.


I believe that the 'up to 14 day' GUIDE includes 12-days forward and 2-days backward in time. There are certainly times that I have wished to go back just one show and couldn't do it. This is a feature that would be helpful in some situations.


----------



## Steve

brott said:


> Thanks Steve .. Great to have you in charge now.


And thanks again to you too! For those that may not know it, Doug not only founded the Wish List, but continues to provide the technical expertise that makes it possible.

/steve

PS: For those of you that may require his programming expertise, I can tell you his rates are VERY reasonable! :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Steve, 

As you know I've been taking the wish list survey since day one. I think that this version is the best yet! Great work from both you and Doug! I've added a link to my signature so that more people can find this excellent resource.


----------



## Steve

lamontcranston said:


> Steve,
> 
> As you know I've been taking the wish list survey since day one. I think that this version is the best yet! Great work from both you and Doug! I've added a link to my signature so that more people can find this excellent resource.


Thanks, LC! I'm glad you feel we're headed in the right direction. Because Doug created such a flexible survey architecture over at SizeThis.com, we were able to make some helpful tweaks. It's still a "work in progress", so I welcome any and all suggestions for improvement. /s


----------



## houskamp

can't get to the survey


----------



## Steve

Sorry 'bout that. There may be an old link hanging around somewhere.

Here's the new link: http://www.sizethis.com/index.php?module=survey&survey=28

Where did you try to click from? Thx. /steve


----------



## houskamp

Steve said:


> Sorry 'bout that. There may be an old link hanging around somewhere.
> 
> Here's the new link: http://www.sizethis.com/index.php?module=survey&survey=28
> 
> Where did you try to click from? Thx. /steve


post 1 line 3..
and that one does the same... flashes "you must login first, redirecting" and then drops you to the results page...


----------



## Spanky_Partain

I don't have my login here at work, so I will check this out when I get home this evening.

thanks Steve

EDIT
Done!
I like the thumbs.


----------



## Steve

houskamp said:


> post 1 line 3..
> and that one does the same... flashes "you must login first, redirecting" and then drops you to the results page...


Ya. One of the things we've changed this time around is that a log-in is required. I'll talk to Doug and see if he can redirect folks to the registration page instead of the results page when that happens.

Registration has been reworked to be a "no-brainer", so if you're not already registered over at SizeThis, please do so here: http://www.sizethis.com/forums/register.php

By requiring registration, we can get more accurate results, because your most current votes will only count once, no matter how many times you take the survey or change your votes. Folks who vote often will not skew the results... in the past multiple votes were counted multiple times.

It also means you'll only have to vote on new items in the future, since your prior votes are stored under your UserID.

/steve


----------



## Steve

brott said:


> I believe that the 'up to 14 day' GUIDE includes 12-days forward and 2-days backward in time. There are certainly times that I have wished to go back just one show and couldn't do it. This is a feature that would be helpful in some situations.


Good idea, IMO. I know I've been frustrated by the inability to go "back in time" myself, having been trained that I could by the "DirecTiVo style" guide.

I think it would have to work with the RED/GREEN buttons tho, or otherwise you would be unable to use the LEFT ARROW to get the left-column general channel INFO.

Another possibility is to leave the GUIDE alone, but when you hit INFO on the channel name, be able to go back 48 hours for that channel.

Just a thought. /s


----------



## Drew2k

Great job on the new survey Steve, and Doug ... I love what you've done with the place (the survey site). :up:


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Wow. This is wonderful. Thank you.

- Craig


----------



## gulfwarvet

log in went just fine, all done, good job


----------



## sgnhaf

why elimanated missing promised features as a category ? and why elimanated low scoring of those ?

if they were promised and missing, we should be able to vote on them and they not be elimanated


----------



## Doug Brott

sgnhaf said:


> why elimanated missing promised features as a category ? and why elimanated low scoring of those ?
> 
> if they were promised and missing, we should be able to vote on them and they not be elimanated


Did you vote?


----------



## Steve

sgnhaf said:


> why elimanated missing promised features as a category ? and why elimanated low scoring of those ?
> 
> if they were promised and missing, we should be able to vote on them and they not be elimanated


The MPFs still outstanding are there. They've been merged into the appropriate categories on the list. I wanted to try to keep like requests together. /steve


----------



## Indiana627

I assume we hit 'Save & Continue' and then scroll back to top and click 'View Results' to see the results?


----------



## Steve

Indiana627 said:


> I assume we hit 'Save & Continue' and then scroll back to top and click 'View Results' to see the results?


Save & Exit will get you to the results page. Save & Continue just there in case you want to take a break.  /s


----------



## Doug Brott

Indiana627 said:


> I assume we hit 'Save & Continue' and then scroll back to top and click 'View Results' to see the results?


You can do that if you like, but as Steve mentioned, Save & Exit will get you to the results right away.

Also, as new items appear on the list as we go forward, you will want to go back and vote on the new items in the list.


----------



## jmschnur

I would like an option to have a screen saver when using media share for listening to music. Currrent options are to watch slides or the show that the channel is on.


----------



## Steve

jmschnur said:


> I would like an option to have a screen saver when using media share for listening to music. Currrent options are to watch slides or the show that the channel is on.


I'm not a media share user yet, so forgive the questions.

If you select "slides" and do nothing, I guess you're saying the screen saver does not kick in after some time? Or what happens if you pause live TV? Does the fact that it's playing music prevent it from coming on as usual?

I only ask because we already have a request on the list to select the screen saver time, if it's just a matter of having it start sooner. /s


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I have never seen the screen saver with media share.


----------



## jmschnur

No screen saver-only the channel or slides. Thus my request for the option. The request you refer to is about music channels not media share I think.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

lamontcranston said:


> I have never seen the screen saver with media share.


My screen saver is also disabled with media share. I think that was a design spec.

Joel, I would say to put your idea into a poll and see what everyone thinks about adding it.

- Craig


----------



## lucky13

Just took the survey. Great job, Steve.
I'm of 2 minds about the switch to 3 voting options, from 5.
While there were many times before when I couldn't decide between 2 of the 5 options--
I found today that I didn't rate anything Thumbs Down (since it's important to someone, and wouldn't ruin my own use of the HR20).
So those features I'd never use, I scored neutral.
And everything that I liked, I voted Thumbs Up.
But that meant that there was no distinction between features I really want (Simple CC, MRV), and items that I would use sometimes, but would hardly miss if they never showed up. 
While I wouldn't advocate changing the survey until it's had a fair run, the way I completed it, I could have used a 4th option:
Thumbs Down: Hate this idea; it will detract from my viewing experience.
Neutral: Won't use it, but if it gets you off, who am I to argue?
Good: Hey, that would be neat! 
Must have: (See the DLB threads)

As some would say, just my 2 cents.


----------



## jmschnur

Will do.

Thanks!



Milominderbinder2 said:


> My screen saver is also disabled with media share. I think that was a design spec.
> 
> Joel, I would say to put your idea into a poll and see what everyone thinks about adding it.
> 
> - Craig


----------



## Steve

I hear you, *L13*. First off, thanks for the "attaboy". I greatly appreciate it. 

I'd like to give this method a little time before making changes, but if we find we need to tweak it moving forward, we certainly will.

I'm hopeful that even with 3 choices, the % of the _entire _voting population's "must haves" will become apparent by the number of people saying that they WILL use a feature, as opposed to just saying they don't mind if it's there.

For example, with the all the votes we have in so far, only two items have garnered more than 80% THUMBS UP:

*Ability to watch recordings when there's no satellite signal.

"Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package." HR20 manual, p.33. SEARCH results should not include channels a user is unable to record.*

Compared to the other items that got more distributed votes, these two certainly stand out as "must haves".

Doug and I came up with a methodology we hope will make that distinction as clear as possible to D*, by the way we've chosen to weight and color code the results:

An item that receives about 75%-80% THUMBS UP will be color-coded solid GREEN.
An item that receives about 20% THUMBS DOWN will be color-coded solid PINK.
Everything else that's not more than 20% THUMBS DOWN or 80% THUMBS UP will be color coded on a shaded scale. The more BEIGE it is, the more "neutral" the votes were.

_I'm very happy that you and others have grasped the concept that THUMBS DOWNS should be used VERY sparingly!_ I was worried I didn't explain it well-enough, or that folks would skip the survey intro and just start voting right away. +/- a few %, 20% THUMBS DOWN is the threshold I will use to remove items from the list, if that score holds for a couple of weeks or more. The operating theory is that if an item will incovenience 1 in 5 users or more, it shouldn't be on the list.

I'm hopeful that this simplification will help D* better choose items to tackle that have the most "bang for the buck".

/steve


----------



## Steve

Voting's been open since Monday morning, and I thought you'd be interested in knowing which list items are standing out among the pack.

These are the most popular items:*
"Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package." HR20 manual, p.33. SEARCH results should not include channels a user is unable to record.
Ability to edit all shows in the Prioritizer, even when there are none upcoming, page 28.
Ability to watch recordings when there's no satellite signal.
Ignore leading articles (A, An, The) when alphabetically sorting MY PLAYLIST.
OPTION to display more GUIDE data.
Allow editing of the "Channels I Get" list, similar to the way the OFF-AIR channel list is editable.
Show program description in the "To Do List", instead of a static message.
*These are the least popular items (worst first):
*
[*]A sound effect each time the REPLAY button is pressed.
[*]Mini-guide should launch by simply pressing the UP or DOWN arrow.
[*]MENU should remember the last location you accessed - it should not always start on MY PLAYLIST.[*]OPTION to disable grouping of shows on MY PLAYLIST.
*

The "REPLAY button sound effect" suggestion has significantly crossed my _"1 out of 5 users hate it"_ threshold, so it will be removed from the list later today.

/steve


----------



## Doug Brott

Good Job Steve. Thanks for the updates ..

For folks that don't know, Steve has been gently persuading me to make changes in the format. While the effort is a collaboration, much of the kudos should be directed towards Steve.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve

brott said:


> For folks that don't know, Steve has been gently persuading me to make changes in the format. While the effort is a collaboration, much of the kudos should be directed towards Steve.


We're a team! And you all should know that Doug has the patience of a saint for putting up with me the way he does! :lol: /s


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Steve can the voting results show a number next to each item. Maybe a plus or minus 100 scale? +100 would be all thumbs up and -100 would be all thumbs down, 0 would be that they cancel out exactly?

So the high reading might be a +80 right now?

Whatever way, I really like seeeing numbers in addition to color codes if you can.

- Craig


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Great work Steve. I just took the poll.


----------



## Steve

As I mentioned in a previous post, I don't want the list to grow too long too quickly. Before adding new items, I encourage idea suggesters to either run a poll or discuss the items more in this thread, or a new thread dedicated to the idea.

That being said, these two ideas feel so "right", I decided to add them to the list without further discussion. Whenever you get a chance, please revisit the Survey and cast your vote on them.

*Ability to review 24-48 hours of expired program information.*

The help balloon will read: Either use the RED button to slide the GUIDE back in time 12 hours at a time, or when selecting channel INFO from the GUIDE screen, allow the user to scroll up into the previous 24-48 hour period. Or both!

*OPTION to turn on the SCREENSAVER when listening to music over the network. *

This help balloon will read: At the "start of play" pop-up, add "SCREENSAVER" as a third option.

If you feel the wording doesn't convey the suggestions clearly enough, please let me know. Thx. /s


----------



## Steve

*"A sound effect each time the REPLAY button is pressed"* was removed from the list due to a high THUMBS DOWNS %.

In retrospect, it may have been better served going up there as the "OPTION to play a sound effect each time the REPLAY button is pressed."

If those of you who would really like this feature want to give it another shot, running a separate thread or poll might create some positive traction for the idea. I actually gave the idea a THUMBS UP, but probably because I'm a long-time TiVo user and am already used to audible feedback.  /s


----------



## Steve

BMoreRavens said:


> Great work Steve. I just took the poll.


Thanks, Mike! Need the O's to take care of the Sox this week-end. Can you arrange?  /s


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Steve said:


> Thanks, Mike! Need the O's to take care of the Sox this week-end. Can you arrange?  /s


Hell no. I don't want them to help the sorry Yankees.  I hate the Yankees more then any team in any sport.


----------



## Steve

BMoreRavens said:


> Hell no. I don't want them to help the sorry Yankees.  I hate the Yankees more then any team in any sport.


Just wait until YOU want to add an item to the list! :lol: /s


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Steve said:


> Just wait until YOU want to add an item to the list! :lol: /s


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott

BMoreRavens said:


> Hell no. I don't want them to help the sorry Yankees.  I hate the Yankees more then any team in any sport.





Steve said:


> Just wait until YOU want to add an item to the list! :lol: /s


Mike .. I've got your back :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott

I'm thinking that the following item:

*SKIP-TO-TICK should be triggered by pressing ADVANCE or REPLAY during FF or REW*

should be changed slightly to

*SKIP-TO-TICK should be triggered by pressing ADVANCE or REPLAY during FF or REW instead of current Push & Hold method*


----------



## Steve

brott said:


> I'm thinking that the following item:
> 
> *SKIP-TO-TICK should be triggered by pressing ADVANCE or REPLAY during FF or REW*
> 
> should be changed slightly to
> 
> *SKIP-TO-TICK should be triggered by pressing ADVANCE or REPLAY during FF or REW instead of current Push & Hold method*


Good idea, though I changed it instead to "Press & Hold" to keep it consistent with the manual. Also added an INFO balloon and "Press & Hold" wording to:

*Use RED & GREEN buttons (or LEFT & RIGHT arrows) to jump to the START or END of a recording or the live buffer, instead of the current "PRESS & HOLD" method.*

Thx. /s


----------



## Steve

Noticed there are about 60 prior survey respondents who have not yet voted on the two new items added yesterday. Just a reminder that you don't have to retake the whole survey if you want to weigh-in on just those features. You'll see the VALUE boxes for just these two items highlighted in "blue".

*Ability to review 24-48 hours of expired program information.

OPTION to turn on the SCREENSAVER when listening to music over the network.*

/steve


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Hey Steve, I have one for you to add to the wishlist even though it will not happen. MLB put a salary cap on baseball so your Yankees can stop trying to buy championships.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Steve said:


> As Mr. Angelos will tell you (remember Albert Belle?), it's not how much money you spend, but how you spend it! :lol: /s


I just wish he would spend a little money. You can't spend 70 million and play with teams like Yankees 200+ million and Red Sox 150+ million.


----------



## Steve

Can anyone confirm that "*Never auto-delete a program marked as "keep", even if the "keep at most" number is exceeded.*" is still an issue that needs to remain on the Wish List? TIA. /s


----------



## hdtvfan0001

...another country heard from (me)....


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...another country heard from (me)....


And thanks for your vote! We're up to 90 registered survey respondents in the first week... about 13 new voters each day.

Who wants to be #100?  /s


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> Can anyone confirm that "*Never auto-delete a program marked as "keep", even if the "keep at most" number is exceeded.*" is still an issue that needs to remain on the Wish List? TIA. /s


Seems this item is no longer an issue. I'll remove it from the list for now. /steve


----------



## syphix

I don't know if this is a proper way to do this (and if not, Earl, slap my wrists and delete this thread), but it can't hurt...

I don't have many "feature requests" as the HR20 is QUICKLY maturing into a very stable and feature-rich DVR. But a couple of things come to mind...feel free to add your suggestions.

*PLEASE DO NOT POST "VOD" or "DLB"...WE _ALL_ WANT THOSE*

1) When setting up a Series Link, it'd be nice to be able to tell it to ONLY record the HD version of show. Example: CSI Miami is on my CBS affiliate Monday nights in HD...but they run reruns during the weekend that are NOT in HD...

2) A "jump to tick mark" feature might make it easier to jump earlier and later in a show. TiVo's have this, and it's very useful when needing to jump through a video. Example: when fast forwarding, the "Skip Advance" button (or whatever it's called) would jump to the next tick mark. When rewinding, the "instant rewind" button would jump back a tick mark.

Anyone else have some suggestions?


----------



## leww37334

scan for OTA channels.


----------



## say-what

Ability to set a series link for a specific day and time for shows that air the same episode multiple times per day/week.

I'd like to do this so I can avoid using both tuners for recording and retain the ability to flip channels. It doesn't happen often, but there are times I see I have 2 recordings set and 1 is for a show that will repeat later that night or week.


----------



## gulfwarvet

multiple delete for CID.


----------



## John in Georgia

When scrolling through a list (i.e., beginning at the first item) allow an up-arrow to take you to the LAST item in the list. This should be faster than down-arrowing multiple times to get to the bottom.

John


----------



## syphix

John in Georgia said:


> When scrolling through a list (i.e., beginning at the first item) allow an up-arrow to take you to the LAST item in the list. This should be faster than down-arrowing multiple times to get to the bottom.


Ahhh...."wrap around lists"....good suggestion.

Adding onto that...on the remote setup, it's very tedious to scroll through page after page to fine my ZENITH or RCA brand TV, receiver, etc... We have letters on the number buttons, use them as you would text messaging on a phone...even if only to jump to the first letter. Example: to get to RCA, you'd press "7-7-7" (which would bring up all brands starting with "R").


----------



## DogLover

syphix said:


> 2) A "jump to tick mark" feature might make it easier to jump earlier and later in a show. TiVo's have this, and it's very useful when needing to jump through a video. Example: when fast forwarding, the "Skip Advance" button (or whatever it's called) would jump to the next tick mark. When rewinding, the "instant rewind" button would jump back a tick mark.


We already have skip to tick mark. Press and hold FF or Rew for 3 seconds and it skips to the next/previous tick mark.


----------



## Doug Brott

Oh, and VOD and DLB are on the main list now


----------



## Doug Brott

DogLover said:


> We already have skip to tick mark. Press and hold FF or Rew for 3 seconds and it skips to the next/previous tick mark.


:down: There is a better way.


----------



## syphix

DogLover said:


> We already have skip to tick mark. Press and hold FF or Rew for 3 seconds and it skips to the next/previous tick mark.


Hadn't seen that! Thanks! (as brott said, this CAN be implemented better, though...)


----------



## DogLover

brott said:


> :down: There is a better way.


Agreed. This is a lousy implementation. All the 3-sec hold trickplays should be re-worked.


----------



## Steve

syphix said:


> *PLEASE DO NOT POST "VOD" or "DLB"...WE _ALL_ WANT THOSE*


Well not everyone does, or they'd be solid green on the list results, instead of green/beige mixed! :lol:



> 1) When setting up a Series Link, it'd be nice to be able to tell it to ONLY record the HD version of show. Example: CSI Miami is on my CBS affiliate Monday nights in HD...but they run reruns during the weekend that are NOT in HD...


That might be resolved by the addition of a CATEGORY "high-def" search on the first screen. Depending on how D* implements it, should get you what you want. It's already on the list as *Add "CATEGORY" as a new top-level search type on the SEARCH Menu.*

You may also want to check out some of our thoughts on the future of SEARCH/AUTORECORD in this thread.



> 2) A "jump to tick mark" feature might make it easier to jump earlier and later in a show. TiVo's have this, and it's very useful when needing to jump through a video. Example: when fast forwarding, the "Skip Advance" button (or whatever it's called) would jump to the next tick mark. When rewinding, the "instant rewind" button would jump back a tick mark.


 Also already on the list as *SKIP-TO-TICK should trigger by pressing ADVANCE or REPLAY during FF or REW, instead of the current "PRESS & HOLD" method. *

If you haven't already, please be sure to take the survey here.

/steve


----------



## Steve

DogLover said:


> Agreed. This is a lousy implementation. All the 3-sec hold trickplays should be re-worked.


Also known by some of us as: *"PRESS AND HOLD HAS GOT TO GO!"* :lol: /s


----------



## Steve

leww37334 said:


> scan for OTA channels.


As opposed to re-doing the OTA setup scan? Curious, is that something you need to do often? /s


----------



## Steve

say-what said:


> Ability to set a series link for a specific day and time for shows that air the same episode multiple times per day/week.
> 
> I'd like to do this so I can avoid using both tuners for recording and retain the ability to flip channels. It doesn't happen often, but there are times I see I have 2 recordings set and 1 is for a show that will repeat later that night or week.


This one's on the list already. I think it covers what you're looking for:

*OPTION to select "time-of-day" and/or "day-of-week" window for when a SERIES LINK episode may be recorded.*

I agree with you, BTW. I'm always surprised when you set up a SERIES LINK for shows like this and key off the 11PM showing, e.g., that the HR20 doesn't take that as a "cue" that you prefer the later showings, for recording subsequent episodes.

/steve


----------



## Steve

gulfwarvet said:


> multiple delete for CID.


I think we have that covered as well with this:

*OPTION to do an "erase all" of Caller ID results.*

/steve


----------



## Steve

John in Georgia said:


> When scrolling through a list (i.e., beginning at the first item) allow an up-arrow to take you to the LAST item in the list. This should be faster than down-arrowing multiple times to get to the bottom.
> 
> John


I think we have that covered by this item:

W*rap the cursor to the bottom or top when reaching the top or bottom of a list or menu pane.*

/steve


----------



## gulfwarvet

Steve said:


> I think we have that covered as well with this:
> 
> *OPTION to do an "erase all" of Caller ID results.*
> 
> /steve


i know that a delete all is on the wish list. but i would like the option to "mark & delete". sorry if i mis-read the wish list if this was already listed.


----------



## Steve

gulfwarvet said:


> i know that a delete all is on the wish list. but i would like the option to "mark & delete". sorry if i mis-read the wish list if this was already listed.


 Gotcha. I can see where that might be useful. Actually, given the recent "RED BUTTON" delete metaphor D* has just introduced in the latest CE, for removing shows fromthe PLAY and TODO lists, how would everyone feel about changing the current request?
*
OPTION to do an "erase all" of CID results*

to:

*Ability to RED BUTTON delete CID results*

You'd delete the entries you didn't want with a single click. Just a thought. Love to hear everyone's thoughts on this. /s


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Now this might be a use for press-and-hold, as much as I tend to despise it. Press RED once to delete, press-and-hold to delete all. Whadya think?


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Does the Red Button Delete take care of the old Wish List Item asking for a quick way to delete but still have confirmation?

Should we put that back on the list so that they can get credit for it when the NR comes out? I think that this covers the old wording:

*Ask for confirmation for a quick delete in Playlist*

- Craig


----------



## Doug Brott

I say yes, Craig.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

I would also say to change the wording on this one:

*Ability to review 24-48 hours of expired program information.*

to this:

*Ability to see past expired program information in the Guide.*

I do not want them to get hung up on the specific hours and decide the request cannot be done. Also we need to be specific where we want to be able to see this.

- Craig


----------



## Doug Brott

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I would also say to change the wording on this one:
> 
> *Ability to review 24-48 hours of expired program information.*
> 
> to this:
> 
> *Ability to see past expired program information in the Guide.*
> 
> I do not want them to get hung up on the specific hours and decide the request cannot be done. Also we need to be specific where we want to be able to see this.
> 
> - Craig


The wording change is probably a wise choice. The bubble text can give more specific information on location.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Agreed, it's a fair change.


----------



## Thaedron

Survey taken.

One suggestion: would it be possible to move the legend explaining what the little yellow dot is from the bottom to the top of the survey? I kept wondering what that thing was for, but didn't find out until I was done with the survey.


----------



## Thaedron

Steve said:


> Also known by some of us as: *"PRESS AND HOLD HAS GOT TO GO!"* :lol: /s


And when it does there will be much happiness among the DBSTalk forum members!

Edit: joining the press and hold has got to go crusade


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Thaedron said:


> Survey taken.
> 
> One suggestion: would it be possible to move the legend explaining what the little yellow dot is from the bottom to the top of the survey? I kept wondering what that thing was for, but didn't find out until I was done with the survey.


Great idea.

I would also like to request a Red ball with the notation:
*O* Warning, this request could change or reduce current functionallity.

As a start, here are 3 requests that could change or reduce current functionallity:

Ability to jump ahead or back "NN" minutes by pressing "NN" plus FF or REW.

Move SLOW MOTION activation to the PAUSE button. 1st press PAUSE, 2nd press SLO-MO

Uniquely number the HD version of a channel with an SD counterpart.

- Craig


----------



## Steve

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I would also say to change the wording on this one:
> 
> *Ability to review 24-48 hours of expired program information.*
> 
> to this:
> 
> *Ability to see past expired program information in the Guide.*
> 
> I do not want them to get hung up on the specific hours and decide the request cannot be done. Also we need to be specific where we want to be able to see this.
> 
> - Craig


Done, with some slight rewording. "past expired" seemed redundant to me:

*Ability to review recently expired program information in the Guide.*

I added text to the help balloon explaining we'd like to go back as far as possible, bue no more than 48 hours. The previous requests help balloon specified two ways it might be seen. RED button to move left in the guide, or scroll up when a GUIDE's CHANNEL INFO is selected.

/steve


----------



## Steve

Thaedron said:


> Survey taken.
> 
> One suggestion: would it be possible to move the legend explaining what the little yellow dot is from the bottom to the top of the survey? I kept wondering what that thing was for, but didn't find out until I was done with the survey.


Great suggestion. The flag legends are hard-coded into the bottom of the SURVEY page, so that's a question for our technical GURU, Doug.

I have no objection to moving the legend box below the last graph of the intro, with similar spacing above and below it. /s


----------



## Steve

Thaedron said:


> Edit: joining the press and hold has got to go crusade


Welcome aboard the *P&HHGTG* bandwagon! :lol: /s


----------



## Steve

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Great idea.
> 
> I would also like to request a Red ball with the notation:
> *O* Warning, this request could change or reduce current functionallity.
> 
> As a start, here are 3 requests that could change or reduce current functionallity:
> 
> Ability to jump ahead or back "NN" minutes by pressing "NN" plus FF or REW.
> 
> Move SLOW MOTION activation to the PAUSE button. 1st press PAUSE, 2nd press SLO-MO
> 
> Uniquely number the HD version of a channel with an SD counterpart.
> 
> - Craig


Good idea. I'll implement it now. We don't have a RED circle, but we do have a BULLSEYE I can use as a tag. It's a bit "wimpy", but maybe Doug can find us a RED ball replacement for it, in his copious spare time. :lol:

You're right. As cool as #1 is, it's really not do-able without increasing the channel change lag, which is probably not an acceptable trade-off. If no one can think of another way to do this, we may have to kill it, no? If they fix SKIP-TO-TICK, probably less need for this feature anyway, I think.

Regarding "uniquely numbering an HD channel with an SD counterpart". I'm not getting why that's a potential BULLSEYE. Can you explain that in a bit more detail? Thx.

You could argue that "MENU should remember last position accessed" is another that conceivably falls into this category, since it could screw up univeral remote MACROS that depend on the menus starting in the HOME position. I guess you could just reprogram the MACROS to accomodate this, tho.

Think I should add the bullseye to that one also, or not? /s


----------



## Drew2k

Steve,

I noticed two items under "5. Search/Autorecord" that ask for the same functionality using two different implementations:

*Add an INSERT function to SEARCH term input, and assign CLR|SPC|INS|DEL shortcuts to the R|G|Y|B remote buttons.*

versus

*When inputting SEARCH terms, OPTION to use REW as backspace, FF as space, and STOP as clear.*

There are a few other options between these two, so not sure how many people caught this.


----------



## 911medic

brott said:


> I believe that the 'up to 14 day' GUIDE includes 12-days forward and 2-days backward in time.


Are you saying that this is a feature that should already be there? I'm a bit confused by this...


----------



## 911medic

Steve said:


> That being said, these two ideas feel so "right", I decided to add them to the list without further discussion. Whenever you get a chance, please revisit the Survey and cast your vote on them.
> 
> *Ability to review 24-48 hours of expired program information.*
> 
> The help balloon will read: Either use the RED button to slide the GUIDE back in time 12 hours at a time, or when selecting channel INFO from the GUIDE screen, allow the user to scroll up into the previous 24-48 hour period. Or both!


Thanks for adding this!


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Steve said:


> Good idea. I'll implement it now. We don't have a RED circle, but we do have a BULLSEYE I can use as a tag. It's a bit "wimpy", but maybe Doug can find us a RED ball replacement for it, in his copious spare time. :lol:
> 
> You're right. As cool as #1 is, it's really not do-able without increasing the channel change lag, which is probably not an acceptable trade-off. If no one can think of another way to do this, we may have to kill it, no? If they fix SKIP-TO-TICK, probably less need for this feature anyway, I think.
> 
> Regarding "uniquely numbering an HD channel with an SD counterpart". I'm not getting why that's a potential BULLSEYE. Can you explain that in a bit more detail? Thx.
> 
> You could argue that "MENU should remember last position accessed" is another that conceivably falls into this category, since it could screw up univeral remote MACROS that depend on the menus starting in the HOME position. I guess you could just reprogram the MACROS to accomodate this, tho.
> 
> Think I should add the bullseye to that one also, or not? /s


I would not kill #1. Just note it witha red ball.

Going to any different numbering makes the receiver non-standard. Every HD TV shows 11-1, 11-2, 11-3, etc the same way. We need to follow the standard.

If you put the words Option to in front of a number of requests, it takes away the need for the red ball.

- Craig


----------



## Doug Brott

911medic said:


> Are you saying that this is a feature that should already be there? I'm a bit confused by this...


I'm actually saying that I think that the GUIDE data that is available in the normal course of events is 2-days in the past and 12-days into the future (up to 14 days). That does not mean that DIRECTV has chosen to utilize the available data.

As it is now, DIRECTV only utilizes the forward-looking data and I believe that the most forward looking that you can see is 12-days. The backward-looking data is simply ignored at present.


----------



## Doug Brott

Steve said:


> Welcome aboard the *P&HHGTG* bandwagon! :lol: /s


Hey, Hey! Ho, Ho! Press and Hold has Got to Go!

_That would make a really good thread title (Thanks Drew2k). Who wants to start it over in the Q&A forum?_


----------



## ajtmcse

HR-20 features I would like to see:

- Ability to Record UNIQUE episodes. (i.e. based upon differences in the description field, record unique episodes)

- More granularity on recording retention (i.e. 5 / 10 / 20 episodes)

- Web based recording management (on the drawing board?)

- Some sort of ability to download content to PC or iPod (ala ReplayTV / TivoToGo)

- Ability to identify what channel is coming from which satellite / transponder

- Signal meter capability while watching a channel (mainly for OTA)

- Multi-room viewing to other HR-20's (on the drawing board?)


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> Steve,
> 
> I noticed two items under "5. Search/Autorecord" that ask for the same functionality using two different implementations:
> 
> *Add an INSERT function to SEARCH term input, and assign CLR|SPC|INS|DEL shortcuts to the R|G|Y|B remote buttons.*
> 
> versus
> 
> *When inputting SEARCH terms, OPTION to use REW as backspace, FF as space, and STOP as clear.*
> 
> There are a few other options between these two, so not sure how many people caught this.


I know. I struggled with leaving these both on because of the overlap, but I let them go because (a) only the CLEAR function was common to both and (b) I want to let the Wish List voters decide which method is preferable. If there is a marked difference in voting between the two after some time, I will drop the less preferred one off the list. /s


----------



## Steve

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Going to any different numbering makes the receiver non-standard. Every HD TV shows 11-1, 11-2, 11-3, etc the same way. We need to follow the standard.


That's the OTA standard, which D* does observe.

This request is addressing the 622 vs. 622HD issue, IMO. /s


----------



## Stuart Sweet

ajtmcse said:


> HR-20 features I would like to see:
> 
> - Ability to Record UNIQUE episodes. (i.e. based upon differences in the description field, record unique episodes)


I don't understand what you mean exactly.



> - More granularity on recording retention (i.e. 5 / 10 / 20 episodes)


Absolutely, although you can always manually keep. That's as granular as you get. 


> - Web based recording management (on the drawing board?)


Word on the street is this is coming, someday. Until then I highly recommend a Slingbox.



> - Some sort of ability to download content to PC or iPod (ala ReplayTV / TivoToGo)


To be honest, this is plain old not gonna happen. Not digitally, anyway. A good workaround is a DVD recorder, they are real cheap right now, and then you can rip the DVD to your hard drive using a variety of programs. Not HD but for an iPod it would be great.



> - Ability to identify what channel is coming from which satellite / transponder


DBSTalk.com is pretty good for that.



> - Signal meter capability while watching a channel (mainly for OTA)


Agreed, that would be cool. I think it would require a complete rework of the signal test routines since they seem to take over the tuners and stop buffering.



> - Multi-room viewing to other HR-20's (on the drawing board?)


I've heard it's coming. No other info to give you there.


----------



## Steve

Thanks for your thoughts. I've included some answers in bold, below. Some of these items are on the current Wish List, so if you haven't already, please take the survey. Thx!  /s

EDIT. LC beat me to the punch!  Thanks. I'll leave these answers here anyway. /s



ajtmcse said:


> HR-20 features I would like to see:
> 
> - Ability to Record UNIQUE episodes. (i.e. based upon differences in the description field, record unique episodes)
> 
> *I'm not sure how this is not being addressed by current SERIES LINK logic, but others please jump in if I'm missing something.*
> 
> - More granularity on recording retention (i.e. 5 / 10 / 20 episodes)
> 
> *We've got a request like this on the list.*
> 
> - Web based recording management (on the drawing board?)
> 
> *Also on the list.*
> 
> - Some sort of ability to download content to PC or iPod (ala ReplayTV / TivoToGo.
> 
> *There are copyright issues to contend with here, of course, but we do have a request to give the HR20 SlingBox capability.*
> 
> - Ability to identify what channel is coming from which satellite / transponder
> 
> *We have a request on the list to show the current channels sat/trans when you go to the sat signal strength screen. I gather you want to see it when the INFO button is pushed?*
> 
> - Signal meter capability while watching a channel (mainly for OTA)
> 
> *Not on the list, but if you go to the off-air channel edit screen and check signal strength, I believe it does display your current channel's SS by default. Problem is you lose the live buffer by doing so. Not sure if viewing SS as channel INFO is do-able from a technical standpoint, since D* always kills live TV when viewing signal strength, even on sat channels. It's not just an HR20 thing. HR10 did also. *
> 
> - Multi-room viewing to other HR-20's (on the drawing board?)
> 
> *On the list.*


----------



## lucky13

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Ability to jump ahead or back "NN" minutes by pressing "NN" plus FF or REW.





Steve said:


> You're right. As cool as #1 is, it's really not do-able without increasing the channel change lag, which is probably not an acceptable trade-off. If no one can think of another way to do this, we may have to kill it, no? If they fix SKIP-TO-TICK, probably less need for this feature anyway, I think.


Perhaps the trick is to press an activation button first (one of the color buttons, or another button inactive during playback) and then NN designating the number of minutes. The first button press would tell the DVR to move ahead the specified number of minutes. Another activation button could be selected for moving backwards.


----------



## Steve

lucky13 said:


> Perhaps the trick is to press an activation button first (one of the color buttons, or another button inactive during playback) and then NN designating the number of minutes. The first button press would tell the DVR to move ahead the specified number of minutes. Another activation button could be selected for moving backwards.


 I agree with you, but it's getting more and more difficult to allocate unused buttons.

E.g., I'd like to see the RED/GREEN buttons jump to the start or end of a recording or the live buffer, replacing the PRESS/HOLD of REPLAY/ADVANCE. But to accomodate this request, perhaps just GREEN could act like the HR10 ADVANCE button, and jump to END on the first click, and START on the second click. Then RED would be available for: RED-1-2-FF, which would jump ahead 12 minutes, or RED-1-2-RW would jump back 12 minutes. /s


----------



## lucky13

Steve said:


> I agree with you, but it's getting more and more difficult to allocate unused buttons.
> 
> E.g., I'd like to see the RED/GREEN buttons jump to the start or end of a recording or the live buffer, replacing the PRESS/HOLD of REPLAY/ADVANCE. But to accomodate this request, perhaps just GREEN could act like the HR10 ADVANCE button, and jump to END on the first click, and START on the second click. Then RED would be available for: RED-1-2-FF, which would jump ahead 12 minutes, or RED-1-2-RW would jump back 12 minutes. /s


This could get very complicated, but perhaps one button could be designated an ALT button that would change the function of several buttons on the remote.
Pressing the ALT button would popup an alt remote graphic on the screen, showing the function of each alt button.

Maybe it's too confusing, but it could add many more functions (quick CC) to the remote.

And I think Shift F7 is Save.


----------



## Doug Brott

Steve said:


> That's the OTA standard, which D* does observe.
> 
> This request is addressing the 622 vs. 622HD issue, IMO. /s


I always liked my idea of having a '-0' added to either the SD or HD versions of a channel. Then you could get to the specific channel you wanted without any issues.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

What about if the FORMAT button could (optionally) bring up a quick menu instead of changing formats. The menu could say: 

Pillar Box
Crop
Stretch
SD Alternate

if you've defined your receiver as HD by saying it's capable of resolutions over 480i and was widescreen. If your receiver was locked to 480i and 4:3, it would say

Letter Box
Crop
Stretch
HD Alternate

Just brainstorming.


----------



## Steve

Similar to yours, this one from the list is one of my favorites. Would be so cool if they could make this one happen, IMO. /s

*OPTION to automatically output SD programs with "Letterbox" in their program description in CROP format on 16:9 displays. Otherwise, use the user-default format*.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Why thank you, sir. That was my suggestion originally I think.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> Can anyone confirm that "*Never auto-delete a program marked as "keep", even if the "keep at most" number is exceeded.*" is still an issue that needs to remain on the Wish List? TIA. /s


I took this one off the list because, at the time, we thought it was no longer an issue. However, in this thread, it was confirmed that KUID behavior differs if the program is kept "manually" or as part of instructions from a SERIES LINK.

Since the old TiVo method of managing KUIDs seemed to work to everyone's satisfaction, I've added this item to the WISH LIST:

*Items marked as "KEEP UNTIL I DELETE", either manually or via a SERIES LINK, should NEVER be deleted and should count against the "KEEP AT MOST" total.*

The help balloon reads: "Currently, items marked as "KUID" as part of a SERIES LINK are being automatically deleted when the "Keep at Most" number is exceeded."

Of course, this new request makes this one even more significant, IMO:

*Increase the number of episodes of a SERIES LINK to keep. "1,2,3,5,10, ALL". Default to "5".*

Please let me know if you think I've "jumped the gun" by adding this request so quickly. A quick scan of the Tivo Community Forum shows no complaints about this methodology, so it seems to be a both proven and safe one.

/steve


----------



## Steve

For those who may not have noticed yet, there's a new category on the RESULTS page, "COMPLETED ITEMS". It is currently showing the 26 Wish List items that D* has completed to date.

Special thanks are in order to both *Doug Brott* and Craig (*Milominderbinder2*).

Once again, Doug volunteered his technical expertise to make the necessary modifications to the SizeThis.com software that made this change possible.

Craig has earned my respect and admiration as well for being the HR-20's "resident historian". He's tirelessly and scrupulously documented a myriad of facts about the HR20 and the HR20 experience, dating back to day one. 

/steve


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Wow. Steve, your dedication to this is remarkable!


----------



## Doug Brott

Thanks Steve .. And good work on the new list .. I'll get those last couple of things updated for you soon.


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> Wow. Steve, your dedication to this is remarkable!


Thanks! (Just realized I can't call you *"LC"* anymore! ) Hope you find the new addition helpful. /s


----------



## Canis Lupus

Since there's already a way to play consecutive shows in a GROUP, what would be really awesome would be the ability to create a GROUP PLAYLIST or CUSTOM GROUP, where you could add shows into a queue, then watch them consecutively without ever seeing the PIG. Too farflung?


----------



## Steve

Canis Lupus said:


> Since there's already a way to play consecutive shows in a GROUP, what would be really awesome would be the ability to create a GROUP PLAYLIST or CUSTOM GROUP, where you could add shows into a queue, then watch them consecutively without ever seeing the PIG. Too farflung?


Not at all, IMO. Problem would be figuring out the user interface to allow you to tag and group them in the sequence you want.

I can envision creating a new empty PLAYLIST folder and somehow dragging shows into it, in the order you want to view them, but can't figure out how that's physically do-able with the existing UI and remote buttons.

/steve


----------



## Canis Lupus

Steve said:


> Not at all, IMO. Problem would be figuring out the user interface to allow you to tag and group them in the sequence you want.
> 
> I can envision creating a new empty PLAYLIST folder and somehow dragging shows into it, in the order you want to view them, but can't figure out how that's physically do-able with the existing UI and remote buttons.
> 
> /steve


Yeah would prolly all have to be in GUI select functions, but maybe it would look like this:

Menu>"NEW GROUP PLAYLIST" or whatever. 
Then it would kick to your PLAYLIST, where you would select shows with a checkbox like you do for supported resolutions. 
Then it would kick to a PRIORITIZER-like list where you would order the shows using the select/up down arrows. 
Then you would click DONE, and would be taken back to your Main PLAYLIST, with your newly created "GROUP PLAYLIST" at the top. 
Then press PLAY.

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Steve

Canis Lupus said:


> Yeah would prolly all have to be in GUI select functions, but maybe it would look like this:
> 
> Menu>"NEW GROUP PLAYLIST" or whatever.
> Then it would kick to your PLAYLIST, where you would select shows with a checkbox like you do for supported resolutions.
> Then it would kick to a PRIORITIZER-like list where you would order the shows using the select/up down arrows.
> Then you would click DONE, and would be taken back to your Main PLAYLIST, with your newly created "GROUP PLAYLIST" at the top.
> Then press PLAY.
> 
> Hmmmmm.


You might be on to something here. What if they were just added to the NEW GROUP PLAYLIST in the order you checked them off? Then no need for the PRIORITIZER step? /s


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I thought this was on the Wish List at one time. I don't know if it was removed from lack of interest or because the current Group Play function was deemed sufficient.


----------



## Steve

*Group-play, or the ability to play all programs in a group one after the other.* is considered "COMPLETED".

*Canis Lupus's* idea is a logical next step, and I'm curious if others may find this feature useful. /s


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Agreed, a custom playlist is such a basic feature of any personal media player, it's surprising it hasn't been implemented in a DVR. I would think that anyone with small children would jump on this in a heartbeat.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Steve,

Can we get "auto tune" added to the wish list just like the H20/1 and SD receiver's have?

A new thread starts about this every month or so and a lot of people would love to see it added like myself and a lot don't care or want it. But I would like to see how many people actually vote to add it.

Here is the latest thread asking about it.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95044

Thanks


----------



## Steve

Mike, Would you mind running a poll on this one before we add it?

I think the last time this one came up, didn't we realize that if just set your "Keep At Most" # to 1, it's basically the same thing as Auto Tune... with the added benefit that if you're not sitting in front of the TV when your show is on, it's recorded at least once as a back-up? /steve


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Steve said:


> Mike, Would you mind running a poll on this one before we add it?
> 
> I think the last time this one came up, didn't we realize that if just set your "Keep At Most" # to 1, it's basically the same thing as Auto Tune... with the added benefit that if you're not sitting in front of the TV when your show is on, it's recorded at least once as a back-up? /steve


No problem Steve. I will do it right now.

Thanks


----------



## Steve

After two week's of voting, here are the WISH LIST items with the highest THUMBS UP %:
Items marked as "KEEP UNTIL I DELETE", either manually or via a SERIES LINK, should NEVER be deleted and should count against the "KEEP AT MOST" total.
Ability to watch recordings when there's no satellite signal.
"Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package." HR20 manual, p.33. SEARCH results should not include channels a user is unable to record.
Ability to edit all shows in the Prioritizer, even when there are none upcoming, page 28.
OPTION to display more GUIDE data.
Ignore leading articles (A, An, The) when alphabetically sorting MY PLAYLIST.
Dual Live Buffers - Toggle between two live shows with 30+ minute buffers on each.
Ability to schedule a program or change settings remotely over the Internet.
Ability to manually tune to an available over-the-air channel not in the GUIDE.

These items have the highest THUMBS DOWN %:
Mini-guide should launch by simply pressing the UP or DOWN arrow.
MENU should remember the last location you accessed - it should not always start on MY PLAYLIST.
OPTION to disable grouping of shows on MY PLAYLIST. ***
Ability to change color schemes or themes. ***
OPTION for TiVo style GUIDE grid. ***

*** I have to say, I'm a little disappointed to see these three scoring so poorly, because they are requests for OPTIONS. Implementing them would have no effect on current functionality. I'm hopeful that when folks return to the list to vote on new items, they'll reconsider their votes on these, and change them to "NEUTRALS".  /s


----------



## Canis Lupus

Steve yes. I wasn't sure if maybe the GUI could or could not handle "listing in order of items checked" or not. What if you decided to change the order? Maybe it could handle it by compiling the final order in which you checked items, dunno. Obviously any steps being removed is always good. If the GUI could handle that, you really could do the whole thing in one window besides the playlist window.



Steve said:


> You might be on to something here. What if they were just added to the NEW GROUP PLAYLIST in the order you checked them off? Then no need for the PRIORITIZER step? /s


----------



## Sirshagg

I'd really like to see

OPTION for TiVo style GUIDE list.

I have to admit that I never used the tivo grid, I always used the Tivo list. What's the Tivo grid got on the D grid?


----------



## Canis Lupus

Exactly Stuart. It just popped into my head as I was thinking about iTunes playlists, iPhoto events and albums, etc. It does make sense to have it in a DVR as well.

On the children's side of it, maybe you could even set a feature within the GROUP PLAYLIST to "lock" it - i.e. only shows in that order in that PLAYLIST could be played - everything else would be locked out.



Stuart Sweet said:


> Agreed, a custom playlist is such a basic feature of any personal media player, it's surprising it hasn't been implemented in a DVR. I would think that anyone with small children would jump on this in a heartbeat.


----------



## Steve

Sirshagg said:


> I'd really like to see
> 
> OPTION for TiVo style GUIDE list.
> 
> I have to admit that I never used the tivo grid, I always used the Tivo list. What's the Tivo grid got on the D grid?


Me too. As I noted in the WHAT'S HOT, WHAT'S NOT post, I'm disappointed it's scoring so low, since it's an option that wouldn't change anything for the current GRID lovers.

If you haven't already done so, please take the survey to get it bumped up a bit! 

/steve


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Take the survey myself right now.... (First time in a long time)

This item:
"Uniquely number the HD version of a channel with an SD counterpart. "

Should probably be removed from the "HR20-WishList"
As it is not exclusive to the HR20... it involves the H20/21 also.


----------



## Steve

Earl Bonovich said:


> Take the survey myself right now.... (First time in a long time)
> 
> This item:
> "Uniquely number the HD version of a channel with an SD counterpart. "
> 
> Should probably be removed from the "HR20-WishList"
> As it is not exclusive to the HR20... it involves the H20/21 also.


Point taken. I'll remove it.

Maybe users who wish to express this desire to D* could do so via a thread or POLL in the general CE forum? /s


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Here is one to add to the list:

When in Mark and Delete; 
When on the CHECKBOX, display the same description of the item/program that you do when highlighting the Title/Name.

Basically: Right now, if you are on the right side of the lists, you get a description up on top.... but when you are on the checkbox, you get instructions on how to use the screen....

To allow more rapid seleciton of items, that description shoudl be availble when you are on the checkbox.


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve said:


> Me too. As I noted in the WHAT'S HOT, WHAT'S NOT post, I'm disappointed it's scoring so low, since it's an option that wouldn't change anything for the current GRID lovers.
> 
> If you haven't already done so, please take the survey to get it bumped up a bit!
> 
> /steve


Hold on just a second here! Tivo has two different types of guide. To the best of my knowledge one is called GRID and the other LIST.

This is the Tivo *GRID *guide









This is the Tivo *LIST *guide









The wording on the wishlist is:
*OPTION for TiVo style GUIDE grid*
That would be the first image shown above. Were you intending this to mean a guide like the second image? I stayed neutral on this vote becasue I could care less about having the Tivo *grid *guide; however, I'd give a BIG thumbs up to having the Tivo *list *guide.

If you did mean that you would like the HR20 to have a guide like the tivo Grid (first image) I'm genuinely curious to know why as I don't see it having a a major benefit over the HR20 grid guide.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Steve said:


> Point taken. I'll remove it.
> 
> Maybe users who wish to express this desire to D* could do so via a thread or POLL in the general CE forum? /s


There's a discussion on this right now in the HR20 forum:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94923


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Here is another:

Another Series Link Option:

Keep Action: 

Remove Oldest (default)
Stop Recording

Basically: When you set a value to Keep At Most (to something other then All, but really when it is All it can be set too, just it will never "trip")

What action do you want to occur when you reach that "Keep at Most point".
Do you want it to delete the oldest and record the next episode found...
Do you want it to stop recording, until you manually reduce your list...

If you have it set to the "Stop Recording", future items can appear in your ToDo list with the "Conflict" icon, with the description:
"Will not record. Maximum Keep Items reached"


----------



## Steve

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is another:
> 
> Another Series Link Option:
> 
> Keep Action:
> 
> Remove Oldest (default)
> Stop Recording
> 
> Basically: When you set a value to Keep At Most (to something other then All, but really when it is All it can be set too, just it will never "trip")
> 
> What action do you want to occur when you reach that "Keep at Most point".
> Do you want it to delete the oldest and record the next episode found...
> Do you want it to stop recording, until you manually reduce your list...
> 
> If you have it set to the "Stop Recording", future items can appear in your ToDo list with the "Conflict" icon, with the description:
> "Will not record. Maximum Keep Items reached"


Actually on this one, we determined in another thread that if, unlike today, the HR20 will *NEVER *delete a recording that is marked as KEPT (either manually or via KUID), then these two options cover just about any situation:

Keep at Most = N
Keep Until I Delete

Keep at Most = N
Keep Until Disk Full

That being said, your _"Will not record. Maximum Keep Items reached"_ icon idea for the ToDo list is a fantastic one, IMO. No reason D* still couldn't provide us this notification, since it will always know when this situation arises, even with the suggestion we have currently on the list. I'll add this to its HELP balloon.

So this request: "*Items marked as "KEEP UNTIL I DELETE", either manually or via a SERIES LINK, should NEVER be deleted and should count against the "KEEP AT MOST" total.*" now has a HELP balloon that reads as follows: _When a show will not be recorded because the "Keep Until I Delete" number is equal to the "Keep At Most" number, it should be flagged in the ToDo list, similar to the way other conflicts are currently flagged. _/s


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Steve said:


> Actually on this one, we determined in another thread that if, unlike today, the HR20 will *NEVER *delete a recording that is marked as KEPT (either manually or via KUID), then these two options cover just about any situation:
> 
> Keep at Most = N
> Keep Until I Delete
> 
> Keep at Most = N
> Keep Until Disk Full
> 
> That being said, your _"Will not record. Maximum Keep Items reached"_ icon idea for the ToDo list is a fantastic one, IMO. No reason D* still couldn't provide us this notification, since it will always know when this situation arises, even with the suggestion we have currently on the list. I'll add this to its HELP balloon.
> 
> So this request: "*Items marked as "KEEP UNTIL I DELETE", either manually or via a SERIES LINK, should NEVER be deleted and should count against the "KEEP AT MOST" total.*" now has a HELP balloon that reads as follows: _When a show will not be recorded because the "Keep Until I Delete" number is equal to the "Keep At Most" number, it should be flagged in the ToDo list, similar to the way other conflicts are currently flagged. _/s


I must have missed that thread then....

As if you set/unset the KUID flag via the blue button for a recorded show, it removes it from the Keep Total Calculations

I truely think the Keep Until I Delete, should 100% always should related to hard drive space....

That the Keep At Most / Episodes to Record, should be independent of that.

Basically the Keep Until I Delete option, would be 100% an option to pre-add the KUID indicator to the recording after it is done recording via the link.

The Keep At Most logic, would look at the folder and see how many recordings you have, if you have reached the limit... then follow the option that you have set (delete the oldest, regardless of KUID setting, or stop recording)

With TiVo's way of doing it..... 
If you haven't got around to watching 24 for 7 weeks....

You would have the first 5, but won't have the latest 2... which IMHO, is much more critical to "catching back up" to a serial based show like that.... as what happened 7 weeks ago, may have no baring on "next weeks" show.


----------



## Steve

The following items have been recently added to the Wish List for the week of 8/12/07. If you've either voted in the past or haven't voted yet at all, please visit the Wish List survey page and let us know how you value these new items, along with all the others. TIA. 

*OPTION to turn on the SCREENSAVER when listening to music over the network.
[*]Ability to review recently expired program information in the Guide.
[*]Items marked as "KEEP UNTIL I DELETE", either manually or via a SERIES LINK, should NEVER be deleted and should count against the "KEEP AT MOST" total.
[*]Ability to "MARK & PLAY" a set of recordings, in the order in which they are selected.*

/steve


----------



## Steve

Earl Bonovich said:


> I must have missed that thread then....
> 
> As if you set/unset the KUID flag via the blue button for a recorded show, it removes it from the Keep Total Calculations
> 
> I truely think the Keep Until I Delete, should 100% always should related to hard drive space....
> 
> That the Keep At Most / Episodes to Record, should be independent of that.
> 
> Basically the Keep Until I Delete option, would be 100% an option to pre-add the KUID indicator to the recording after it is done recording via the link.
> 
> The Keep At Most logic, would look at the folder and see how many recordings you have, if you have reached the limit... then follow the option that you have set (delete the oldest, regardless of KUID setting, or stop recording)
> 
> With TiVo's way of doing it.....
> If you haven't got around to watching 24 for 7 weeks....
> 
> You would have the first 5, but won't have the latest 2... which IMHO, is much more critical to "catching back up" to a serial based show like that.... as what happened 7 weeks ago, may have no baring on "next weeks" show.


Sorry. Should have posted this link: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94609

Sounds like by your 24 example, you're troubled by the one situation DogLover mentioned that's not covered above by the TiVo way. I.e., KAM=5/KUID will always keep the 5 OLDEST episodes of a series, and you want it to keep the 5 NEWEST, but if you don't set the KUID flag, there's a chance a show may get deleted because the disk filled-up before you get a chance to watch it.

That's one of the reasons we have another request on the list to add "10 shows" as a "KEEP AT MOST" option, but since your "limit reached" proposal also addresses this, we can put it on the list as well.

So how about this wording?

*New SERIES LINK OPTION to either "STOP RECORDING" or "DELETE OLDEST" when the number of shows tagged "KEEP UNTIL I DELETE" equals the "KEEP AT MOST" number.*

If folks think this request overlaps the existing request too much, we may be able to combine them.

/steve


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Even at 10, the problem will still exist...
And what if I am not around to get that message.


I think the KUID, should simply be changed... to seperate it completely from the KAM settings...

It should 100% be related to drive space...
KAM should have the extra setting to denote what you want done when that limit is reached.


Also... that option that was added, is incorrect...
As it does work as "interpretted" when you add the KUID manually.


----------



## Steve

Earl Bonovich said:


> Even at 10, the problem will still exist...
> And what if I am not around to get that message.


How far is D* supposed to go to protect a user from him or herself? Some solutions can't ever be 100% perfect.



> It should 100% be related to drive space...


Then it shouldn't be called "Keep until I Delete", IMO, because that implies you have control over deletion, not the HR20. Customer service issue.



> KAM should have the extra setting to denote what you want done when that limit is reached.


Agree. Good idea, IMO 



> Also... that option that was added, is incorrect...
> As it does work as "interpretted" when you add the KUID manually.


More user confusion. Works one way with the BLUE button, another with the KUID setting. Hence the origin of the WL suggestion to just make it work just like TiVo. It's a proven method that's been working for the TiVo crowd for a few years. The one thing it doesn't cover can be covered by your Limit Exceeded idea, IMO.

Just my .02. Others, please chime in. /s


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Steve said:


> How far is D* supposed to go to protect a user from him or herself? Some solutions can't ever be 100% perfect.
> 
> Then it shouldn't be called "Keep until I Delete", IMO, because that implies you have control over deletion, not the HR20. Customer service issue.
> 
> Agree. Good idea, IMO
> 
> More user confusion. Works one way with the BLUE button, another with the KUID setting. Hence the origin of the WL suggestion to just make it work just like TiVo. It's a proven method that's been working for the TiVo crowd for a few years. The one thing it doesn't cover can be covered by your Limit Exceeded idea, IMO.
> 
> Just my .02. Others, please chime in. /s


IMHO: As proven by TiVo, is the problem there.
TiVo's way violates one of it's own statements.

Because IMHO: It doesn't work in TiVo's implementation (as see my example with 24 and other shows).

I "TOLD" the unit in the Series Pass/Link, to record new episodes.
So if it stopped recording at 5, then it didn't do what I told it to do with that statement....

So the debate is... which statement has the priority over the other:
Keep it Until "I" Delete it.... or Record the New Episode... which one?

KUID should be totally re-worded so it is clear, that it ONLY relates to automatic deletion due to hard drive space... (and the functionality completely in all cases applies to that fact).

It should be severed from any calculations that KAM uses, and should be independent... and should thus only be looked at by the automatic deletion logic (and excluded) when the functionality is run to clear space for future recordings.

And you are correct, that you can go only so far to protect users... but right now you have cases, that can not be settled by the current options.

You have to go 5 or ALL... but just because 10 is a larger number, what about 15, 30, ect... (I have seen those requests in TiVo land, and here)..


----------



## Sirshagg

I can definitely see Earl's point but agree with you that there is only so mush they can/should do to protect a user from themselves.

There should be an option to keep 10 episodes.

And "keep until I delete" MUST be renamed if something can be deleted by the system.


----------



## Steve

Earl Bonovich said:


> IMHO: As proven by TiVo, is the problem there.
> TiVo's way violates one of it's own statements.
> 
> Because IMHO: It doesn't work in TiVo's implementation (as see my example with 24 and other shows).
> 
> I "TOLD" the unit in the Series Pass/Link, to record new episodes.
> So if it stopped recording at 5, then it didn't do what I told it to do with that statement....
> 
> So the debate is... which statement has the priority over the other:
> Keep it Until "I" Delete it.... or Record the New Episode... which one?
> 
> KUID should be totally re-worded so it is clear, that it ONLY relates to automatic deletion due to hard drive space... (and the functionality completely in all cases applies to that fact).
> 
> It should be severed from any calculations that KAM uses, and should be independent... and should thus only be looked at by the automatic deletion logic (and excluded) when the functionality is run to clear space for future recordings.
> 
> And you are correct, that you can go only so far to protect users... but right now you have cases, that can not be settled by the current options.
> 
> You have to go 5 or ALL... but just because 10 is a larger number, what about 15, 30, ect... (I have seen those requests in TiVo land, and here)..


Maybe the solution is this?

KEEP AT MOST: 1/2/5/10/ALL
WHEN LIMIT REACHED: STOP RECORDING, DELETE OLDEST
OTHERWISE: KEEP UNTIL DISK FULL / KEEP UNTIL I DELETE

and:

BLUE BUTTON ACTION = KEEP UNTIL I DELETE and does not count against totals.

Would these options cover all situations? Just a thought. /s


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Steve said:


> Maybe the solution is this?
> 
> KEEP AT MOST: 1/2/5/10/ALL
> WHEN LIMIT REACHED: STOP RECORDING, DELETE OLDEST
> OTHERWISE: KEEP UNTIL DISK FULL / KEEP UNTIL I DELETE
> 
> and:
> 
> BLUE BUTTON ACTION = KEEP UNTIL I DELETE and does not count against totals.
> 
> Would these options cover all instances? Just a thought. /s


I am thinking more like:

Record: First Run / Repeat / Both (default)
Keep at Most: 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 (default) / 10 / ALL
Limit Reached: Delete Oldest (default) / Stop Recording

Auto-Deleltion Due to Disk Space: Yes, No

Blue Button Action - Would relate to Auto-Deletion due to Disk Space toggle.
No tie at all to KAM.

I think the KUID terminology should be completely droped, to avoid ANY confusion with TiVo's implementation of it.


----------



## Steve

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am thinking more like:
> 
> Record: First Run / Repeat / Both (default)
> Keep at Most: 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 (default) / 10 / ALL
> Limit Reached: Delete Oldest (default) / Stop Recording
> 
> Auto-Deleltion Due to Disk Space: Yes, No
> 
> Blue Button Action - Would relate to Auto-Deletion due to Disk Space toggle.
> No tie at all to KAM.
> 
> I think the KUID terminology should be completely droped, to avoid ANY confusion with TiVo's implementation of it.


I think we're almost there. Get rid of the KUID terminology, and just make the BLUE button a KEEP button. I agree with the DEFAULT settings you chose, and would probably make AUTO DELETION default to "YES" as well.

What happens if you BLUE BUTTON a single recording that is not part of a SERIES LINK, though... when there's no AUTO DELETION SETTING to refer to? Might be just simpler for BLUE BUTTON "keeps" to stay on disk, outside the KAM #. I think users would expect that. /steve


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Steve said:


> What happens if you BLUE BUTTON a single recording that is not part of a SERIES LINK, though... when there's no AUTO DELETION SETTING to refer to? Might be just simpler for BLUE BUTTON "keeps" to stay outside the KAM #. I think users would get that. /steve


The "Keep" button/option should not have any bearing in any usage of it, to KAM... be it single or series recording.

The Keep option is the Series Link, would be more of a "pre-select" to not have to require the user to keep going into the recording to add-it.


----------



## Steve

Earl Bonovich said:


> The "Keep" button/option should not have any bearing in any usage of it, to KAM... be it single or series recording.
> 
> The Keep option is the Series Link, would be more of a "pre-select" to not have to require the user to keep going into the recording to add-it.


So the BLUE BUTTON keep means "do not autodelete for disk space needs" and "don't count against the KAM #". I like that, if that's what you're saying. /s


----------



## Steve

Thanks to some constructive "back and forth" on this issue, I think we've finally come up with a couple of WISH LIST proposals that cover how recordings on disk can be managed in a way that covers 100% of the situations that may arise. Default settings are shown in GREEN.

*New SERIES LINK recording options. RECORD: First Run/Repeat/Both; KEEP AT MOST: 1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL; WHEN LIMIT REACHED: Delete Oldest/Stop Recording; AUTO DELETE WHEN DISK FULL?: Yes/No*

and:

*A recording marked "KEEP" via the BLUE BUTTON should never be auto-deleted to free disk space and should not count against a SERIES LINK's "KEEP AT MOST" limit.*

Does anyone see a situation that may not be covered by these suggestions? Or any problems that implementing them might create? If not, I will update the Wish List later today.

These items will replace both "*Increase the number of episodes of a SERIES LINK to keep. "1,2,3,5,10, ALL*" and "*Items marked as "KEEP UNTIL I DELETE", either manually or via a SERIES LINK, should NEVER be deleted and should count against the "KEEP AT MOST" total.*"

/steve


----------



## rmc_ss

It would be nice to have a confirmation pop-up when changing channels if you are not watching live TV. Some may not like having to ack a channel change so have it as a user defined option.

We pause a show sometimes for various reasons and if you change channels, the buffered programming goes away when you switch channels. E* had this as a safety feature and I miss it, especially when one of the dogs jumps into my lap and hits the channel up/down button by accident!


Another nice addition would be to have the short description of a show in the guide indicate if it is a repeat or show the original air date. I know it shows if a show is a repeat if you hit info, but show it in the short summary when a show is highlighted in the guide.

And just one more shameless plug for a 2nd MPEG decoder to be included in the receiver to allow for PiP! Yea, I know that is a full re-engineer of the box and would actually likely be a different model (HR30?) but I'd be on the list today for one!

Allen


----------



## Sirshagg

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am thinking more like:
> 
> Record: First Run / Repeat / Both (default)
> Keep at Most: 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 (default) / 10 / ALL
> Limit Reached: Delete Oldest (default) / Stop Recording
> 
> Auto-Deleltion Due to Disk Space: Yes, No
> 
> Blue Button Action - Would relate to Auto-Deletion due to Disk Space toggle.
> No tie at all to KAM.
> 
> I think the KUID terminology should be completely droped, to avoid ANY confusion with TiVo's implementation of it.


This looks pretty good.

Does ADDDS  (Auto Delete due to disk space) only kick in when recording more of this series link or other series links too? Wouldn't series link priority need to get worked into this too?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Sirshagg said:


> This looks pretty good.
> 
> Does ADDDS  (Auto Delete due to disk space) only kick in when recording more of this series link or other series links too? Wouldn't series link priority need to get worked into this too?


ADDDS (or what ever it is called).
Would have no baring on anything with the Series Link.

It would have 100% to do with the auto-deleting of recordings, because you have filled your disk, and the system needs to clear room to record something.


----------



## Sirshagg

Earl Bonovich said:


> ADDDS (or what ever it is called).
> Would have no baring on anything with the Series Link.
> 
> It would have 100% to do with the auto-deleting of recordings, because you have filled your disk, and the system needs to clear room to record something.


So this would be a setting for every recording, SL or not? Default value would be yes?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Sirshagg said:


> So this would be a setting for every recording, SL or not? Default value would be yes?


Kinda....
Just like it is now, the defaults would be your user defined defaults

So for Manual/Individual Recordings, you can set the value at the time of setup of the Recording.

For Series Links/AutoRecords, you can set the option so that it is auto applied after the recording occurs.

-------

Other then that, it will be continued to be "toggled" via MyPlaylist-BLUE BUTTON


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Thanks to some constructive "back and forth" on this issue, I think we've finally come up with a couple of WISH LIST proposals that cover how recordings on disk can be managed in a way that covers 100% of the situations that may arise. Default settings are shown in GREEN.
> 
> *New SERIES LINK recording options. RECORD: First Run/Repeat/Both; KEEP AT MOST: 1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL; WHEN LIMIT REACHED: Delete Oldest/Stop Recording; AUTO DELETE WHEN DISK FULL?: Yes/No*


I think this would work, but I'm finding the new suggestion a little difficult to read. Does the following look a little easier to read, with brackets surrounding the recording options and default options underlined?

*New SERIES LINK recording options. RECORD: [First Run|Repeat|Both]; KEEP AT MOST: [1|2**|**3**|**4**|**5**|**10**|**ALL]; WHEN LIMIT REACHED: [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; AUTO DELETE WHEN DISK FULL?: [Yes|No]

*Now a question about the new "behavior" if this is implemented. Will programs recorded with ""AUTO DELETE WHEN DISK FULL" set to "NO" be marked with a blue (K) indicator like current KUID programs? Or will there be a new indicator?


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> I think this would work, but I'm finding the new suggestion a little difficult to read.


Great minds think alike. I actually changed the SURVEY formatting earlier today. Take a look and let me know what you think.

If that's still problematic, I will just make it 4 lines deep on the survey form.



> Now a question about the new "behavior" if this is implemented. Will programs recorded with ""AUTO DELETE WHEN DISK FULL" set to "NO" be marked with a blue (K) indicator like current KUID programs? Or will there be a new indicator?


Seems to me that if auto-delete is set to "no", that program will be treated no differently by the HR20 than a program that was "Blue-buttoned", so I would think the same designator should apply in both cases. Just my .02, tho. /s


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Great minds think alike. I actually changed the SURVEY formatting earlier today. Take a look and let me know what you think.
> 
> If that's still problematic, I will just make it 4 lines deep on the survey form.
> 
> Seems to me that if auto-delete is set to "no", that program will be treated no differently by the HR20 than a program that was "Blue-buttoned", so I would think the same designator should apply in both cases. Just my .02, tho. /s


Good job, Steve! The formatting on the survey is much easier to read. :up:


----------



## Steve

Sirshagg said:


> Hold on just a second here! Tivo has two different types of guide. To the best of my knowledge one is called GRID and the other LIST.
> 
> This is the Tivo *GRID *guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Tivo *LIST *guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wording on the wishlist is:
> *OPTION for TiVo style GUIDE grid*
> That would be the first image shown above. Were you intending this to mean a guide like the second image? I stayed neutral on this vote becasue I could care less about having the Tivo *grid *guide; however, I'd give a BIG thumbs up to having the Tivo *list *guide.
> 
> If you did mean that you would like the HR20 to have a guide like the tivo Grid (first image) I'm genuinely curious to know why as I don't see it having a a major benefit over the HR20 grid guide.


Thanks so much for pointing this out, *SS*! The request is definitely for the text-only screen, as in the second screen shot... not for another GRID. No wonder folks may have been voting it low.

Instead of: *OPTION for TiVo style GUIDE grid.*

The WISH LIST request will be replaced with a new one:
*
OPTION for TiVo-style GUIDE list (text-only, no GRID).*

That should make it clear what we are asking for. /steve


----------



## Doug Brott

Ha .. Sirshagg found a bug on the wishlist .. That's been there for .. well, let's just say for a long time


----------



## Spanky_Partain

I encourage EVERYONE to support this! It will make a standard certification for all media share equipment in our homes. We certainly want everything to play together! This will give us a common standard to look for when we are buying equipment. It will also enable users that are having problems with equipment that is certified, a path for "demand to comply" when issues are found.

A lot of BIG industry leaders are jumping into this certification. That means that ALL equipment meeting this standard will be shared between each other like networked storage, DVR, media stored on PC's, etc....

*Please make the HR20 a DLNA certified product!*
http://www.dlna.org/


----------



## Steve

Spanky_Partain said:


> I encourage EVERYONE to support this! It will make a standard certification for all media share equipment in our homes. We certainly want everything to play together! This will give us a common standard to look for when we are buying equipment. It will also enable users that are having problems with equipment that is certified, a path for "demand to comply" when issues are found.
> 
> A lot of BIG industry leaders are jumping into this certification. That means that ALL equipment meeting this standard will be shared between each other like networked storage, DVR, media stored on PC's, etc....
> 
> *Please make the HR20 a DLNA certified product!*
> http://www.dlna.org/


Pretty impressive list of of supporters, IMHO. The only company conspicuous by it's absence is Apple, but does that surprise anyone?  I think this is a request that should go on the Wish List during next week's update, but I'd love to get some more feedback first:

*The HR20 should be "Digital Living Network Alliance" certified, to allow interoperabilty with other DLNA compliant products.*

For all we know, the HR20 may already be 100% compliant, and certification is just a formality.

/steve


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Steve said:


> Mike, Would you mind running a poll on this one before we add it?
> 
> I think the last time this one came up, didn't we realize that if just set your "Keep At Most" # to 1, it's basically the same thing as Auto Tune... with the added benefit that if you're not sitting in front of the TV when your show is on, it's recorded at least once as a back-up? /steve


Hi Steve,

I am going to keep letting the poll go but I wanted to give you a update. It looks like a lot of people would like to see it added.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95103

Thanks


----------



## Steve

BMoreRavens said:


> I am going to keep letting the poll go but I wanted to give you a update. It looks like a lot of people would like to see it added.


Agree. I'll put it on there during the next round of updates.

Thanks for running the poll. Knowing there is genuine interest before putting an item on helps keep the list from getting too bloated. I'm trying to reduce excuses for people to _not _take the survey! :lol:

And as you know, polls/threads on an idea also often lead to helpful tweaks or enhancements to the suggestion as well. /s


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Steve said:


> Agree. I'll put it on there during the next round of updates.
> 
> Thanks for running the poll. Knowing there is genuine interest before putting an item on helps keep the list from getting too bloated. I'm trying to reduce excuses for people to _not _take the survey! :lol:
> 
> And as you know, polls/threads on an idea also often lead to helpful tweaks or enhancements to the suggestion as well. /s


Thanks Steve. Please let us know when you add it so we can vote for it on the wishlist.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Steve said:


> Pretty impressive list of of supporters, IMHO. The only company conspicuous by it's absence is Apple, but does that surprise anyone?  I think this is a request that should go on the Wish List during next week's update, but I'd love to get some more feedback first:
> 
> *The HR20 should be "Digital Living Network Alliance" certified, to allow interoperability with other DLNA compliant products.*
> 
> For all we know, the HR20 may already be 100% compliant, and certification is just a formality.
> 
> /steve


It is possible that it is compliant, however, jaywdetroit has purchased an HP media vault and has had some issues with getting it to show up on the HR20. HP's response was that since the HR20 is not labeled as a certified device it may not be compatible. So starts the campaign. If the HR20 had the logo, then HP would have to fix the problem.

EDIT
Link to Poll on DLNA...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95191


----------



## Steve

Point well-taken, Mark! /s


----------



## Steve

I did some testing today, and based on preliminary results, I realize that when I put the recent "KEEP UNTIL I DELETE" replacement proposal on the list, I may have mistakenly added a companion proposal that already works properly:

*A recording marked "KEEP" via the BLUE BUTTON should never be auto-deleted to free disk space and should not count against a SERIES LINK's "KEEP AT MOST" limit.*

I can confirm that items marked KEEP with the blue button are currently not counted against the "Keep at most" total. Can anyone confirm that "blue-buttoned" recordings are currently NOT being deleted for disk space reasons as well?

If so, we can take this one off the list. TIA. /steve


----------



## Milominderbinder2

I confirm.


- Craig


----------



## Steve

Thanks, Craig. I'll take it off the list. /s


----------



## Strejcek

I'll tell you a feature I would love to see on the HR20 would be the ability to have the HR20 be able to control a VCR or DVD recorder. The advanced user could set up the "record to" wizard to allow for automatic transfer of recorded HR20 programs to dvd or vcr. A bonus feature for the wizard would be the ability to mark commercial breaks and have the HR20 pause the recorder during the commercials and then resume recording without the need for "human intervention." 

Not sure if it would be possible for the HR20 to control other equipment through some sort of USB interface but it is a thought for future HD DVRs from DTV.


----------



## Steve

Strejcek said:


> A bonus feature for the wizard would be the ability to mark commercial breaks and have the HR20 pause the recorder during the commercials and then resume recording without the need for "human intervention."


That would be my "dream" feature just for normal recording on the HR20! Not sure that's gonna happen in my lifetime, however. (I'm a _very _young 54, BTW.) :lol: /s


----------



## 911medic

Doug Brott said:


> I'm actually saying that I think that the GUIDE data that is available in the normal course of events is 2-days in the past and 12-days into the future (up to 14 days). That does not mean that DIRECTV has chosen to utilize the available data.
> 
> As it is now, DIRECTV only utilizes the forward-looking data and I believe that the most forward looking that you can see is 12-days. The backward-looking data is simply ignored at present.


Ahhh, I see. I guess I never paid attention just exactly how many days in advance the guide goes.


----------



## 911medic

BMoreRavens said:


> Steve,
> 
> Can we get "auto tune" added to the wish list just like the H20/1 and SD receiver's have?
> 
> A new thread starts about this every month or so and a lot of people would love to see it added like myself and a lot don't care or want it. But I would like to see how many people actually vote to add it.
> 
> Here is the latest thread asking about it.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95044
> 
> Thanks





Steve said:


> Mike, Would you mind running a poll on this one before we add it?
> 
> I think the last time this one came up, didn't we realize that if just set your "Keep At Most" # to 1, it's basically the same thing as Auto Tune... with the added benefit that if you're not sitting in front of the TV when your show is on, it's recorded at least once as a back-up? /steve


I asked for this shortly after the HR20 came out, but I don't remember seeing this solution... What is it?


----------



## Steve

911medic said:


> I asked for this shortly after the HR20 came out, but I don't remember seeing this solution... What is it?


Set up a Series link for the shows you want to AUTORECORD, but only "keep at most" one episode..

We're still going to put a request for a "traditional" AUTORECORD on the Wish List.

The above is just a suggested workaround. I think problem with above solution is that it puts the recording on the background tuner, so you have to go to the list and 'play' the show you want to watch. There is LOTS of discussion on AUTORECORD going on here and here. /s


----------



## Sirshagg

lucky13 said:


> ...While I wouldn't advocate changing the survey until it's had a fair run, the way I completed it, I could have used a 4th option:
> Thumbs Down: Hate this idea; it will detract from my viewing experience.
> Neutral: Won't use it, but if it gets you off, who am I to argue?
> Good: Hey, that would be neat!
> Must have: (See the DLB threads)
> 
> As some would say, just my 2 cents.


I've got to agree here. There are many items I voted thumbs up for becasue they would be cool and I might use them. But then there are a handfull of things I REALLY REALLY want and I have no way of denoting this very strong desire for a feature (50 series limit, MRV, watch while sat is down).

So lets make that $.04 now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Strejcek said:


> I'll tell you a feature I would love to see on the HR20 would be the ability to have the HR20 be able to control a VCR or DVD recorder. The advanced user could set up the "record to" wizard to allow for automatic transfer of recorded HR20 programs to dvd or vcr. A bonus feature for the wizard would be the ability to mark commercial breaks and have the HR20 pause the recorder during the commercials and then resume recording without the need for "human intervention."
> 
> Not sure if it would be possible for the HR20 to control other equipment through some sort of USB interface but it is a thought for future HD DVRs from DTV.


The first feature, where it can control the external systems.

You have a better chance of QUAD-LB (instead of just DLB), then just that.
Until a new line of VCRs is released, or DVD Recorders that are released... that support a standard method of "remote control", be it the same IR or an external interface.... There is just no way.

The TiVo had 1 series, the SONY DTiVo could control a certain series of SONY VCR... but that was it...

As for the auto-skip of commercial, that would just a hair behind the ability to control the recording device.

Not that I am discrediting your "wishes".... but in all honesty... given the reality of the situation... they would have to be on a "fantasy list" rather then the wish list.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

With that last post in mind:

I would request this be added to the list:

OSD (On Screen Display) surpressed playback.

Basically, nearly identical to TiVo's: Save to VCR feature.

Where it would surpress all On Screnn Displays (OSD)..
That would include: Lost of SAT, Caller ID, Network connect, ect....

This would be primarily for those that are saving to external recording devices (Such as DVD-R)


----------



## Doug Brott

Earl, I could have used this feature last Friday .. I was recording High School Musical 2 to DVD and a Caller-ID message popped up in the middle


----------



## Sirshagg

Earl Bonovich said:


> With that last post in mind:
> 
> I would request this be added to the list:
> 
> OSD (On Screen Display) surpressed playback.
> 
> Basically, nearly identical to TiVo's: Save to VCR feature.
> 
> Where it would surpress all On Screnn Displays (OSD)..
> That would include: Lost of SAT, Caller ID, Network connect, ect....
> 
> This would be primarily for those that are saving to external recording devices (Such as DVD-R)


I'd never use it myself, but I'd defintely support adding it since i could seethis as a need for those who want to record to tape / DVD.


----------



## Steve

Earl Bonovich said:


> With that last post in mind:
> 
> I would request this be added to the list:
> 
> OSD (On Screen Display) surpressed playback.
> 
> Basically, nearly identical to TiVo's: Save to VCR feature.
> 
> Where it would surpress all On Screnn Displays (OSD)..
> That would include: Lost of SAT, Caller ID, Network connect, ect....
> 
> This would be primarily for those that are saving to external recording devices (Such as DVD-R)


Seems like another good idea for the next update.

Would also be cool if you could stream recording A directly to the composite out, e.g., while watching recording B or LIVE TV via component or HDMI. A 'copy to DVD or VCR' in the background, so to speak, and bypass the whole OSD mechanism to boot.

So far we've got AUTOTUNE, DLNA compatibility and OSD suppression. /s


----------



## Coffey77

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95474

Playlist Editability. Not sure if this was on the Wish List and I don't have time right now to run back over it so I apoligize if I'm bringing this up again. I saw this post and thought about the ability to edit our playlists better. Renaming the Folders...

The only thing I could see is that there could be something with legality there but others have gotten away with it.


----------



## Steve

Sirshagg said:


> I've got to agree here. There are many items I voted thumbs up for becasue they would be cool and I might use them. But then there are a handfull of things I REALLY REALLY want and I have no way of denoting this very strong desire for a feature (50 series limit, MRV, watch while sat is down).
> 
> So lets make that $.04 now.


As I said to *Lucky13*, adding an extra vote is something we can consider in the future. The reason I did it this way is to make it as clear as possible to D* what features folks say they will use, in the hope that D* will elect to work on the items that provide the greatest user "bang for the buck".

The fact that you as an individual may value the "50-series limit" idea more than a "KEEP AT MOST option for manual recordings", is, IMHO, probably less important data for D* than the fact that 75% of the users say they want the option to "display more GRID guide data".

That being said, I think my voting instructions need to be modified somewhat, to make it clear that a NEUTRAL vote means you "might use a feature" and don't mind it being there. I originally said it meant you "probably won't use the feature" but don't mind it being there. Subtle difference, but it may help folks better decide when a NEUTRAL vs. a THUMBS UP vote is more appropriate.

Thanks to you and Lucky13 for pointing this out.

So here are the instructions as modified:

Vote *THUMBS UP* if you like a feature and would certainly use it if implemented.
Vote *NEUTRAL* (center column) if you might use a new feature, or don't object to it being there for others who value it more. Unless you change it, this will be your default vote for each item.
Vote *THUMBS DOWN *only if you dislike a feature and implementing it would negatively impact the way you use your HR20.
/steve


----------



## DonCorleone

Doug Brott said:


> Earl, I could have used this feature last Friday .. I was recording High School Musical 2 to DVD and a Caller-ID message popped up in the middle


I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt here and say you have kids and you weren't recording for yourself.

However, since I also recorded it for the kids, did you hear that 101 was going to have it in HD? I could swear that I heard that but couldn't find it anywhere in the guide, so I recorded it on 290. Of course, 1 less HD recording was good for the drive space.


----------



## Steve

"*Increase the number of episodes of a SERIES LINK to keep. "1,2,3,5,10, ALL". Default to "5".*"

is now included in the new proposal:

"*SERIES LINK recording options as follows: *RECORD: *[First Run/Repeat/Both]; *KEEP AT MOST:* [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]; *WHEN LIMIT REACHED:* [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; *AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?:* [Yes/No]*."

As a result, I've deleted it from the survey. /steve


----------



## Steve

Speaking of this proposal:

"*SERIES LINK recording options as follows: *RECORD: *[First Run/Repeat/Both]; *KEEP AT MOST:* [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]; *WHEN LIMIT REACHED:* [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; *AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?:* [Yes/No]*."

Do you all feel it's necessary for the first option to be:

RECORD: *[First Run/Repeat/Both]*

Or is it enough to say this?

RECORD: *[First Run Only/Both]*

Is there a time someone would just want to record "REPEATS" and ignore "FIRST RUNS?" /steve


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Steve said:


> Speaking of this proposal:
> 
> "*SERIES LINK recording options as follows: *RECORD: *[First Run/Repeat/Both]; *KEEP AT MOST:* [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]; *WHEN LIMIT REACHED:* [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; *AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?:* [Yes/No]*."
> 
> Do you all feel it's necessary for the first option to be:
> 
> RECORD: *[First Run/Repeat/Both]*
> 
> Or is it enough to say this?
> 
> RECORD: *[First Run Only/Both]*
> 
> Is there a time someone would just want to record "REPEATS" and ignore "FIRST RUNS?" /steve


Keep the Repeat option...
There are people with mulitple DVRs, that use another just to catch re-runs and repeats...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Steve said:


> Speaking of this proposal:
> 
> "*SERIES LINK recording options as follows: *RECORD: *[First Run/Repeat/Both]; *KEEP AT MOST:* [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]; *WHEN LIMIT REACHED:* [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; *AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?:* [Yes/No]*."
> 
> Do you all feel it's necessary for the first option to be:
> 
> RECORD: *[First Run/Repeat/Both]*
> 
> Or is it enough to say this?
> 
> RECORD: *[First Run Only/Both]*
> 
> Is there a time someone would just want to record "REPEATS" and ignore "FIRST RUNS?" /steve


I use that feature to prioritize my recordings. I want some stuff to record when everything's in repeats but I don't want to deal with it when there's better stuff to watch.


----------



## Steve

Looks like we may have another item to cross off the list:

*Ability to watch recordings when no SAT signal present.*

Please check out my post here and let me know if you agree. TIA. /steve


----------



## Milominderbinder2

lucky13 said:


> ...While I wouldn't advocate changing the survey until it's had a fair run, the way I completed it, I could have used a 4th option:
> Thumbs Down: Hate this idea; it will detract from my viewing experience.
> Neutral: Won't use it, but if it gets you off, who am I to argue?
> Good: Hey, that would be neat!
> Must have: (See the DLB threads)
> 
> As some would say, just my 2 cents.


If you go to 5 levels you can rate them A, B, C, D, or F effectively.

If you are going to 4, go to 5 so it makes sense with letter grades.

That is what it used to be.

People said it was too many options...

- Craig


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I think it is fine with the 3 options.

Either you 
WANT IT....
DON'T WANT IT....
Or don't have an opinion.

Once you starting adding two more levels to that, you have to worry about ranking the impressions..... just increases the complexity on something that isn't intended to be "that" complex.


----------



## Steve

Milominderbinder2 said:


> If you are going to 4, go to 5 so it makes sense with letter grades.
> 
> That is what it used to be.
> 
> People said it was too many options...


Ya. I actually wrestled with the idea of making voting more granular rather than before, but I figured it wasn't important to for D* to know "how much" we liked a feature, but simply whether we would actually use the feature if they implemented it.

The results do show 5 levels of granularity, however, based on their absolute score. /steve


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Here is another to add....

Keyword Search:
Option to limit to Title, Description, All Fields

This way you get your "Title" Auto-record... which is really a keyword search, limited to Title. (Hence you could setup CSI... catch all three, but only the three series (and maybe the occasion other show with CSI in teh title), rather then any show that refers to CSI in it's description)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Steve said:


> Looks like we may have another item to cross off the list:
> 
> *Ability to watch recordings when no SAT signal present.*
> 
> Please check out my post here and let me know if you agree. TIA. /steve


Steve, what's your policy on items that are fixed in a CE release but haven't gone national? Doug used to have a bullet that said something to that effect. Or are you going to wait until it goes national?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Stuart Sweet said:


> Steve, what's your policy on items that are fixed in a CE release but haven't gone national? Doug used to have a bullet that said something to that effect. Or are you going to wait until it goes national?


IMHO, those items HAVE to wait till they go national.


----------



## Steve

Earl Bonovich said:


> IMHO, those items HAVE to wait till they go national.


+1. Since I posted, I realized that taking it off may be confusing for those NR-only users who also follow the Wish List. That being said, fingers are crossed that this one is a solid fix that will make it into the next NR. I'm hopeful Earl can fill us in more when he next speaks to the development team. /s


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Sounds like we all agree


----------



## Doug Brott

Thanks Steve. I agree that it's good to keep them on the list .. just in case 

I think it's OK to add a bullet if you like, but there's certainly no requirement to if you just want to remember it on your own.

Oh, and thanks again for maintaining the list. It's working out quite nicely.


----------



## Steve

Doug Brott said:


> Thanks Steve. I agree that it's good to keep them on the list .. just in case
> 
> I think it's OK to add a bullet if you like, but there's certainly no requirement to if you just want to remember it on your own.
> 
> Oh, and thanks again for maintaining the list. It's working out quite nicely.


Ya. Maybe adding a bullet's the ticket. I'll work on it later. I'm on a short break between hours 5 and 6 of "The Company" right now. It's finally getting good, IMO. Coincidentally, last night wife and I watched "Breach", movie about the take-down of Robert Hansen. I'm suffering a bit of "spy overload" right now. :lol:

And thank you for continuing to provide the life support for the list!  /s


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Steve, it looks like HR20-700 0x17E is in a staggered rollout... so next question. What if the feature is in the latest -700 firmware but not -100 firmware?


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> Steve, it looks like HR20-700 0x17E is in a staggered rollout... so next question. What if the feature is in the latest -700 firmware but not -100 firmware?


Good pick-up. In that case, I'll need to revise the bullet text.

Maybe someone with a -100 (or even a -700 on the current NR) can test for this capability as well? I'm not sure when the fix may have been slipped-in. I just happened to test it under this CE, but prior to today, it hadn't occurred to me to re-test it after the capability was unsuccessfully implemented several CE's ago, IIRC. /s


----------



## Doug Brott

I can tell you what I would do .. Once it has reached the national scene (staggered or otherwise) I would call it 'done.' No need to get too carried away, IMHO.


----------



## EaglePC

a title at lower right side of screen for 4 secs telling us HD 720P or 1080i


----------



## Doug Brott

EaglePC said:


> a title at lower right side of screen for 4 secs telling us HD 720P or 1080i


In the past, we had asked for the {FORMAT} button to first come up with the current settings and then switch formats. This way, you could easily see what the current format it. I certainly would not want the format popping up every single time I change to a new channel.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

EaglePC said:


> a title at lower right side of screen for 4 secs telling us HD 720P or 1080i


My TV does this when it changes modes anyway.


----------



## lucky13

Steve said:


> As I said to *Lucky13*, adding an extra vote is something we can consider in the future. The reason I did it this way is to make it as clear as possible to D* what features folks say they will use, in the hope that D* will elect to work on the items that provide the greatest user "bang for the buck".
> 
> The fact that you as an individual may value the "50-series limit" idea more than a "KEEP AT MOST option for manual recordings", is, IMHO, probably less important data for D* than the fact that 75% of the users say they want the option to "display more GRID guide data".
> 
> That being said, I think my voting instructions need to be modified somewhat, to make it clear that a NEUTRAL vote means you "might use a feature" and don't mind it being there. I originally said it meant you "probably won't use the feature" but don't mind it being there. Subtle difference, but it may help folks better decide when a NEUTRAL vs. a THUMBS UP vote is more appropriate.
> 
> Thanks to you and Lucky13 for pointing this out.
> 
> So here are the instructions as modified:
> 
> Vote *THUMBS UP* if you like a feature and would certainly use it if implemented.
> Vote *NEUTRAL* (center column) if you might use a new feature, or don't object to it being there for others who value it more. Unless you change it, this will be your default vote for each item.
> Vote *THUMBS DOWN *only if you dislike a feature and implementing it would negatively impact the way you use your HR20.
> /steve


Steve,

I think your change in language helps address my point.
I also think you should continue to stress that Thumbs Down is only for those items that would negatively impact your use of the HR20 if implemented.

Perhaps you could repeat the TD instructions between each section of the survey (just the TD instructions, to emphasize the point that TD means only a negative impact, not that the item is pretty far down on the list of choices). I think this is why some otherwise innocuous items have heavy TD scores.

Thanks again for your tireless work.


----------



## Steve

lucky13 said:


> Perhaps you could repeat the TD instructions between each section of the survey (just the TD instructions, to emphasize the point that TD means only a negative impact, not that the item is pretty far down on the list of choices). I think this is why some otherwise innocuous items have heavy TD scores.


Excellent idea. To your point, there's really no reason why these three should score so low. Implementing them would have no effect on use if the user chose to stick with the current defaults. IMHO, they should really be YELLOW instead of PINK on the results list:
*OPTION to use the PLAY key for PLAY/PAUSE and the PAUSE key for SLOW MOTION.
[*]OPTION to disable grouping of shows on MY PLAYLIST.
[*]Ability to change color schemes or themes.*
Unfortunately, the current app doesn't allow me to squeeze text in between each category on the Survey page, but I've added it to my WISH LIST "wish list".  Another possibility would be a pop-up when a user selects THUMBS DOWN, asking them if they are sure this feature would impact their use of the HR20.

/steve


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Steve said:


> Excellent idea. To your point, there's really no reason why these three have scored so low, since implementing them would have no effect on use if the user chose not to excerise the option to use them. They should really be YELLOW instead of PINK on the results list:
> *OPTION to use the PLAY key for PLAY/PAUSE and the PAUSE key for SLOW MOTION.
> [*]OPTION to disable grouping of shows on MY PLAYLIST.
> [*]Ability to change color schemes or themes.*
> Unfortunately, the current app doesn't allow me to squeeze text in between each category on the Survey page, but I've added it to my WISH LIST "wish list".  Another possibility would be a pop-up when a user selects THUMBS DOWN, asking them if they are sure this feature would impact their use of the HR20.
> 
> /steve


At least for the first one...
That would have a major effect on me.... as I hit the PLAY button during playback, to see the progress bar, to see how much time is left in the recording or where I am in the buffer.

For #2... I think it scores so low, as most people have no opinion on it (as I voted neutral on it), as most don't care

For #3... Same thing as #2


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Here is another for the list....

This one may not be possible... but who knows.

-) Blackout information be included in the guide data... and programs that are going to be blacked out... can not be scheduled to be recorded, and are marked in the guide with a "NOT" symbol (aka... ghost buster symbol)

To denote they are going to be blacked out, and you won't be able to watch/record... thus when CIR is enabled... the scheduler could be enhanced, to pre-recognize blackouts as well.


----------



## Steve

Earl Bonovich said:


> At least for the first one...
> That would have a major effect on me.... as I hit the PLAY button during playback, to see the progress bar, to see how much time is left in the recording or where I am in the buffer.
> 
> For #2... I think it scores so low, as most people have no opinion on it (as I voted neutral on it), as most don't care
> 
> For #3... Same thing as #2


Maybe we need to make it clearer that #1 would be a CE option. You wouldn't have to turn it on if you didn't want it to work that way. (BTW, it could still briefly display the progress bar when you PAUSE. You could hit PLAY once to PAUSE, look at the bar, and then quickly hit PLAY again to resume. I believe that's how the HR10 worked.)

And the way we tally the scores, for 2 & 3 to show PINK, it means quite a few folks are giving it THUMBS DOWNS. If they were only voting NEUTRAL or THUMBS UP, they'd show YELLOW (100% NEUTRAL), or YELLOW/GREEN (some THUMBS UP thrown in). That's what's confusing to me.

There are only 5 colors on the results chart. RED, RED/YELLOW, YELLOW, YELLOW-GREEN and GREEN.

YELLOW looks like BEIGE on a lot of displays, BTW. /s


----------



## Steve

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is another for the list....
> 
> This one may not be possible... but who knows.
> 
> -) Blackout information be included in the guide data... and programs that are going to be blacked out... can not be scheduled to be recorded, and are marked in the guide with a "NOT" symbol (aka... ghost buster symbol)
> 
> To denote they are going to be blacked out, and you won't be able to watch/record... thus when CIR is enabled... the scheduler could be enhanced, to pre-recognize blackouts as well.


Nice one. I see no reason why that shouldn't go on there.

BLACKOUT, DLNA, AUTORECORD, OSD suppression. So far. Will probably add them later today, since I may be tied up tomorrow. /s


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Steve said:


> since I may be tied up tomorrow. /s


TMI


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think it's ok that yellow may look like beige, beige is pretty neutral too.


----------



## Steve

Earl Bonovich said:


> TMI


You're right. This is a family forum! :lol: /s


----------



## Steve

Here are the additions to the Wish List for the week ending 8/25/2007:*
"Digital Living Network Alliance" certification of features intended to interoperate with other DLNA-compliant products.
AUTOTUNE capability, similar to other DirecTV receivers.
"BLACKED-OUT" programs should be tagged, to prevent scheduling blank recordings.
OPTION to suppress On-screen graphics display (OSD) when saving a recording to DVD or tape.
*Please be sure to take or update your Wish List Survey to let DirecTV know how you value these items.

And remember, please don't give a suggestion a "THUMBS DOWN" unless implementing it would adversely affect your use of the HR20. If the request is for an option and you prefer the current default method, please cast a "NEUTRAL" vote instead.  TIA. /steve


----------



## Doug Brott

Steve said:


> *
> "BLACKED-OUT" programs should be tagged, to prevent scheduling blank recordings.
> *


My wish is that this is part of the CIR algorithms so that once CIR is enabled, this issue will no longer be a problem. Unfortunately we won't know until after it's been enabled, though .. unless Earl knows something ...


----------



## Steve

Doug Brott said:


> My wish is that this is part of the CIR algorithms so that once CIR is enabled, this issue will no longer be a problem. Unfortunately we won't know until after it's been enabled, though .. unless Earl knows something ...


True. If they just show as "BLACKED OUT" in the GUIDE, with no program title or description, that would address Earl's suggestion as well. /s


----------



## jwd45244

I would like to see a menu option (potentially off the Reset sub-menu) to do a software update. I would like to see 2 options: "Now" and a future date / time. If a future date is picked then it should be in the To Do list.

Maybe this should be off the 'Menu/Info' screen.

Just a thought.


----------



## Steve

Thanks, Jim. Since updates are now sent down "automagically", do you mean in lieu of the CE-release method of forcing an update? /s


----------



## Doug Brott

jwd45244 said:


> I would like to see a menu option (potentially off the Reset sub-menu) to do a software update. I would like to see 2 options: "Now" and a future date / time. If a future date is picked then it should be in the To Do list.
> 
> Maybe this should be off the 'Menu/Info' screen.
> 
> Just a thought.


Interesting idea .. I don't think it will work because of technical limitations, though. All depends on whether the 'force download' command is inside the receiver or inside the data stream.

I think all the receiver can do is restart and then, as it's restarting, it looks at the data stream to see if it's being told to 'force download.' If that's the case, then there's no way to do what you have suggested. I do like the idea, but there's just no way to do it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Steve said:


> True. If they just show as "BLACKED OUT" in the GUIDE, with no program title or description, that would address Earl's suggestion as well. /s


Well I can tell you it is not part of CIR....

But... I would rather it still show me the program/title - description... and just a logo or something denoting it will be blacked out.

Thus I would have the option to know what it is... and if it is a mistake, I can try to get it corrected.


----------



## Steve

Doug Brott said:


> Interesting idea .. I don't think it will work because of technical limitations, though. All depends on whether the 'force download' command is inside the receiver or inside the data stream.
> 
> I think all the receiver can do is restart and then, as it's restarting, it looks at the data stream to see if it's being told to 'force download.' If that's the case, then there's no way to do what you have suggested. I do like the idea, but there's just no way to do it.


What if the request left a "start-up" script behind, and D* checked the script during boot-up? So it could initiate the "0-2-4-6-8" routine? /s


----------



## Doug Brott

Steve said:


> What if the request left a "start-up" script behind, and D* checked the script during boot-up? So it could initiate the "0-2-4-6-8" routine? /s


Well, it all depends on what initiates the download. I think it's in the stream (Earl?). If that is the case, then there is no script to be run because everything happens in the boot loader - that's not something that can be easily changed in the field. You'd likely be talking about some number of bricked receivers in that situation and nobody wants that.


----------



## Doug Brott

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well I can tell you it is not part of CIR....
> 
> But... I would rather it still show me the program/title - description... and just a logo or something denoting it will be blacked out.
> 
> Thus I would have the option to know what it is... and if it is a mistake, I can try to get it corrected.


OK, but I'd still wish it to be there  .. I can see why this would be problematic, so I'm not surprised by your comment.

Now, a black diamond would be a great icon for programs that are blacked out in your area. If there was a way to do this, the HR20 could do 2 things:

1) let you know you won't get the show and
2) not allow you to record it under any circumstances

I would hope that the autorecord feature would look at this blackout flag and eliminate it from the choices as well.


----------



## Steve

I noticed in the 0x18a national release notes that the "*Ability to watch recordings when there's no satellite signal*" is now formally listed as a feature, so I will happily move it into the "completed" category.

You can view a list of this and the other 25 WISH LIST items completed to date at the bottom of this page.

With that one off the list, "*Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package*" becomes the #1 most-requested feature! To see how items rank when uncategorized, select "All Categories - combined" from the pull-down on top of the results page. /steve


----------



## jwd45244

All I said was this was my wish. I don't know if it is possible or not. I did not say i knew how. Also why would this cause anymore bricks than a standard download. Here is my scenario: A CE download is schedule for this Friday at 11 pm ET, you could put the "force" command in the scheduler for Friday at say 11:15 and then it could be canceled in the to do list.

I don't know the how, if a NR works automagically , why would not a "scheduled" force?


----------



## Sirshagg

Any chance we can get this added to the wishlist?

Functionality of [Exit] Key while Watching a Recording


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I've been on this forum for a while now and I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere so I thought I'd bring it up... When you get to the bottom of a menu, and you hit the down button again, shouldn't the highlighter jump back to the top? that way you don't have to scroll all the way back up... or if you're at the top of a menu you can hit up to jump to the bottom real quick... my comcast dvr did that and that's the ONLY thing I miss about it... any thoughts?


----------



## Sirshagg

AirRocker said:


> I've been on this forum for a while now and I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere so I thought I'd bring it up... When you get to the bottom of a menu, and you hit the down button again, shouldn't the highlighter jump back to the top? that way you don't have to scroll all the way back up... or if you're at the top of a menu you can hit up to jump to the bottom real quick... my comcast dvr did that and that's the ONLY thing I miss about it... any thoughts?


OR at the top and press up, it should go to the bottom of the list. This especially makes more sense with one of the changes in CE 190.


----------



## Drew2k

Sirshagg said:


> Any chance we can get this added to the wishlist?
> 
> Functionality of [Exit] Key while Watching a Recording


It turns out this is already on the WishList:

*EXIT should clear on-screen graphics during playback, but never EXIT to Live TV.*

-----

*Steve:* Can you please reword this item and add a note? It's only during playback from a recording that EXIT key functionality should change. If you're in a menu, you would want EXIT to work return to LIVE TV (or the recording itself), but if you're *in* a RECORDING, use any of the other three methods to get out of it ...

Proposal of new wording:

*EXIT should clear on-screen graphics during playback from the playlist, but never EXIT to Live TV*.

**Note: The current options of using STOP, BACK, and PREV to exit the recording would remain unchanged.


----------



## Sirshagg

Drew2k said:


> It turns out this is already on the WishList:
> 
> *EXIT should clear on-screen graphics during playback, but never EXIT to Live TV.*
> 
> -----
> 
> *Steve:* Can you please reword this item and add a note? It's only during playback from a recording that EXIT key functionality should change. If you're in a menu, you would want EXIT to work return to LIVE TV (or the recording itself), but if you're *in* a RECORDING, use any of the other three methods to get out of it ...
> 
> Proposal of new wording:
> 
> *EXIT should clear on-screen graphics during playback from the playlist, but never EXIT to Live TV*.
> 
> **Note: The current options of using STOP, BACK, and PREV to exit the recording would remain unchanged.


Aaaah! That's what that is? Might I suggest that the wishlist option be listed on the first post of the poll if that poll has made it to the wishlist.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Admittedly I haven't read through the whole thread, so sorry if it's a repeat. This was also stolen from another thread 

If they came out with a DIRECTV-branded Wi-Fi network adapter and put the setup routine in the HR20's firmware, that would be cool.


----------



## texasbrit

Steve said:


> True. If they just show as "BLACKED OUT" in the GUIDE, with no program title or description, that would address Earl's suggestion as well. /s


I don't think this is possible with the way that blackouts work. As I understand it, the blackout "decision" is taken very close to the start of transmission of the program, so you would not be able to see in advance which games would be blacked out for you.


----------



## texasbrit

I may be in a minority of one here, but I think the wish list is less informative than it used to be. With choices of thumbs up, neutral and thumbs down, you don't have the ability to give something a low score because you think it's a waste of the developer's time. There are very few of the items on the wish list I would reject completely (thumbs down) but there are a number I think are irrelevant and should be of extremely low priority.


----------



## Steve

texasbrit said:
 

> I may be in a minority of one here, but I think the wish list is less informative than it used to be. With choices of thumbs up, neutral and thumbs down, you don't have the ability to give something a low score because you think it's a waste of the developer's time. There are very few of the items on the wish list I would reject completely (thumbs down) but there are a number I think are irrelevant and should be of extremely low priority.


True, *TB*, but not the intent of this survey. Developer priority is not the question we're asking you to answer. We simply want you to know the following:
You would use this feature.
You might use this feature, or don't mind its presence if others need it (like CC quick-toggle, e.g.).
This feature would negatively impact the way you use the HR20 (up/down arrow instead of BLUE BUTTON for mini-guide, e.g.)
The THUMBS-UPs will always bubble up to the top, so the list is self-prioritizing in terms of what we think D* should work on first. /steve


----------



## Steve

AirRocker said:


> I've been on this forum for a while now and I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere so I thought I'd bring it up... When you get to the bottom of a menu, and you hit the down button again, shouldn't the highlighter jump back to the top? that way you don't have to scroll all the way back up... or if you're at the top of a menu you can hit up to jump to the bottom real quick... my comcast dvr did that and that's the ONLY thing I miss about it... any thoughts?


We've already got this item on the list, so if it addresses your issue, be sure to take the survey and give it a THUMBS UP.

*Wrap the cursor to the bottom or top when reaching the top or bottom of a list or menu pane.*

/steve


----------



## Sirshagg

AirRocker said:


> I've been on this forum for a while now and I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere so I thought I'd bring it up... When you get to the bottom of a menu, and you hit the down button again, shouldn't the highlighter jump back to the top? that way you don't have to scroll all the way back up... or if you're at the top of a menu you can hit up to jump to the bottom real quick... my comcast dvr did that and that's the ONLY thing I miss about it... any thoughts?





Steve said:


> We've already got this item on the list, so if it addresses your issue, be sure to take the survey and give it a THUMBS UP.
> 
> *Wrap the cursor to the bottom or top when reaching the top or bottom of a list or menu pane.*
> 
> /steve


Sigh! Missed another one. For some reason I didn't understand it in the survey, but totally got what AirRocker wrote. Vote adjusted.


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> It turns out this is already on the WishList:
> 
> *EXIT should clear on-screen graphics during playback, but never EXIT to Live TV.*
> 
> -----
> 
> *Steve:* Can you please reword this item and add a note? It's only during playback from a recording that EXIT key functionality should change. If you're in a menu, you would want EXIT to work return to LIVE TV (or the recording itself), but if you're *in* a RECORDING, use any of the other three methods to get out of it ...
> 
> Proposal of new wording:
> 
> *EXIT should clear on-screen graphics during playback from the playlist, but never EXIT to Live TV*.*
> 
> [/COLOR][/B]*Note: The current options of using STOP, BACK, and PREV to exit the recording would remain unchanged.


Not sure we need to make this change, Drew. What about Showcase Playback? I think PLAYBACK as currently stated is sufficient, because it can only refer to one thing in the context of the HR20. The playback of a recorded item, as opposed to watching LIVE TV. That being said, I've capitalized PLAYBACK to make it clearer.

Regarding the notes, BACK will not always EXIT to live TV. Depends on what else may have been done after PLAYBACK started..

Nor will STOP. It takes you to a live PICTURE IN GRAPHIC. You are then required to take another action before exiting to LIVE TV.

Only PREV is an exact "synonym" for EXIT in this context, and not an intuitive one, which I think is why this item isn't scoring higher. I'll add it to the HELP balloon, however.

My .02? I believe HR10 converts miss the "LIVE TV" button, and the EXIT button is the most intuitive replacement. I know the wife and I use it that way.  /steve


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Steve said:


> We've already got this item on the list, so if it addresses your issue, be sure to take the survey and give it a THUMBS UP.
> 
> *Wrap the cursor to the bottom or top when reaching the top or bottom of a list or menu pane.*
> 
> /steve


survey completed... thanks steve!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Sirshagg said:


> Sigh! Missed another one. For some reason I didn't understand it in the survey, but totally got what AirRocker wrote. Vote adjusted.


glad i could help...


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Drew2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> It turns out this is already on the WishList:
> 
> *EXIT should clear on-screen graphics during playback, but never EXIT to Live TV.*
> 
> -----
> 
> *Steve:* Can you please reword this item and add a note? It's only during playback from a recording that EXIT key functionality should change. If you're in a menu, you would want EXIT to work return to LIVE TV (or the recording itself), but if you're *in* a RECORDING, use any of the other three methods to get out of it ...
> 
> Proposal of new wording:
> 
> *EXIT should clear on-screen graphics during playback from the playlist, but never EXIT to Live TV*.
> 
> **Note: The current options of using STOP, BACK, and PREV to exit the recording would remain unchanged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure we need to make this change, Drew. What about Showcase Playback? I think PLAYBACK as currently stated is sufficient, because it can only refer to one thing in the context of the HR20. The playback of a recorded item, as opposed to watching LIVE TV. That being said, I've capitalized PLAYBACK to make it clearer.
Click to expand...

OK, thanks. I hope that helps avoid any confusion.



> Regarding the notes, BACK will not always EXIT to live TV. Depends on what else may have been done after PLAYBACK started..
> 
> Nor will STOP. It takes you to a live PICTURE IN GRAPHIC. You are then required to take another action before exiting to LIVE TV.


Ah, but note that my note did not say STOP or BACK will go to LIVE TV ... 

My note says that STOP and BACK will EXIT the recording. You're right that BACK won't always do that depending on what your previous action was, but STOP will certainly exit the recording and return to LIVE TV in the PIG ...



> Only PREV is an exact "synonym" for EXIT in this context, and not an intuitive one, which I think is why this item isn't scoring higher. I'll add it to the HELP balloon, however.


Cool - I appreciate that. I think the real problem is that EXIT serves dual purposes: Clear onscreen graphics and exit to live TV. Compare this to TiVo which had both CLEAR and EXIT keys which split the functionality ...



> My .02? I believe HR10 converts miss the "LIVE TV" button, and the EXIT button is the most intuitive replacement. I know the wife and I use it that way.  /steve


I guess you must both interrupt playback of recordings a lot to jump to live TV ... I usually like to finish mine in one sitting, so I always return to the Playlist when the playback ends, and live TV is running in the PIG so I just press EXIT from there if I want to go to live. Everyone's got their own style!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Everyone's entitled to his opinion. Mine: I like the simplicity of the new survey.


----------



## luckycarl

Stuart Sweet said:


> Everyone's entitled to his opinion. Mine: I like the simplicity of the new survey.


I totally agree. Especially the fact that you only get one vote.


----------



## lucky13

Steve said:


> True, *TB*, but not the intent of this survey. Developer priority is not the question we're asking you to answer. We simply want you to know the following:
> You would use this feature.
> You might use this feature, or don't mind its presence if others need it (like CC quick-toggle, e.g.).
> This feature would negatively impact the way you use the HR20 (up/down arrow instead of BLUE BUTTON for mini-guide, e.g.)
> The THUMBS-UPs will always bubble up to the top, so the list is self-prioritizing in terms of what we think D* should work on first. /steve


Steve,

When I suggested the up/down arrow for the Mini-Guide way back when, I never intended it to be a replacement for the Blue Button.

Arrow-launched mini-guide was a feature of the old Hughes boxes. I would press the up or down arrow to see the current channel listed in the mini-guide, and then press it again to scroll up or down.

I prefer the arrow launch, because it's easier and quicker to get where I want to go. If I'm on ESPN2HD and want to see what's on ESPNHD, a quick double press of the down arrow gets me right there. Similarly, if you're in a themed grouping of channels, and know where you want to go, the arrow launch makes it easier and quicker.

I don't think anyone who wants the arrow launch would object to the Blue Button launch. We just wouldn't use it.

So, could you mark this as an optional request?

Thanks.


----------



## Steve

lucky13 said:


> Steve,
> 
> When I suggested the up/down arrow for the Mini-Guide way back when, I never intended it to be a replacement for the Blue Button.
> 
> Arrow-launched mini-guide was a feature of the old Hughes boxes. I would press the up or down arrow to see the current channel listed in the mini-guide, and then press it again to scroll up or down.
> 
> I prefer the arrow launch, because it's easier and quicker to get where I want to go. If I'm on ESPN2HD and want to see what's on ESPNHD, a quick double press of the down arrow gets me right there. Similarly, if you're in a themed grouping of channels, and know where you want to go, the arrow launch makes it easier and quicker.
> 
> I don't think anyone who wants the arrow launch would object to the Blue Button launch. We just wouldn't use it.
> 
> So, could you mark this as an optional request?
> 
> Thanks.


No problem. I believe the original request was: "The mini-guide should launch by pressing the up arrow." I tweaked the language a bit when I put it on the V3 Wish List: "Mini-guide should launch by simply pressing the UP or DOWN arrow."

I'll change it to: "*OPTION to launch the mini-guide by pressing the UP or DOWN arrow.*" That sound OK? /s


----------



## lucky13

Steve said:


> No problem. I believe the original request was: "The mini-guide should launch by pressing the up arrow." I tweaked the language a bit when I put it on the V3 Wish List: "Mini-guide should launch by simply pressing the UP or DOWN arrow."
> 
> I'll change it to: "*OPTION to launch the mini-guide by pressing the UP or DOWN arrow.*" That sound OK? /s


That should do it. Thanks!


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> Cool - I appreciate that. I think the real problem is that EXIT serves dual purposes: Clear onscreen graphics and exit to live TV. Compare this to TiVo which had both CLEAR and EXIT keys which split the functionality ...


Agree. I liked that a lot about the HR10.

With just one button to do both, D* may simply have to do some editing of the manual to make things clearer. At one point in the manual, D* describes EXIT as a way to return to "VIDEO" (which I assume means returning to a recording playback from a Picture in Graphic screen). Four other times, it's described as a way to get to "LIVE TV".

They also mention it as part of the sequence required to fix out of sync audio/video, by the way, which I find very interesting. They claim when you're out of audio sync, either try changing channels, or if that fails, press LIST, followed by EXIT. Not sure I ever tried that last one, but I will next time it happens! 

/steve


----------



## Steve

In light of the latest CE's assignment of the left arrow as a "back button" under certain circumstances, I am rewording this request:

*Use RED & GREEN buttons (or LEFT & RIGHT arrows) to jump to the START or END of a recording or the live buffer, instead of the current "PRESS & HOLD" method. *

to read:

*Use RED & GREEN buttons to jump to the START or END of a recording or the live buffer, instead of the current "PRESS & HOLD" method.*

/steve


----------



## Steve

AirRocker said:


> I've been on this forum for a while now and I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere so I thought I'd bring it up... When you get to the bottom of a menu, and you hit the down button again, shouldn't the highlighter jump back to the top? that way you don't have to scroll all the way back up... or if you're at the top of a menu you can hit up to jump to the bottom real quick... my comcast dvr did that and that's the ONLY thing I miss about it... any thoughts?


Both *AirRocker* and *SirShagg* made me think twice about the wording of this one, and I realize that it might be helpful to provide an example:

*Wrap the cursor to the bottom or top when reaching the top or bottom of a list or menu pane. E.g. "Aiwa" up to "Zenith" in the remote code list, or "Zodiac" down to "24" in the PLAYLIST.*

Do I have this one right? Please let me know if I'm missing something. TIA. /steve


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Steve said:


> Both *AirRocker* and *SirShagg* made me think twice about the wording of this one, and I realize that it might be helpful to provide an example:
> 
> *Wrap the cursor to the bottom or top when reaching the top or bottom of a list or menu pane. E.g. "Aiwa" up to "Zenith" in the remote code list, or "Zodiac" down to "24" in the PLAYLIST.*
> 
> Do I have this one right? Please let me know if I'm missing something. TIA. /steve


i think that explains it pretty well steve...

or maybe something like this..

"Continuous scrolling on a menu or playlist screen. E.g. Pressing the 'up' arrow at the top of a menu or playlist will jump you to the bottom and hitting the 'down' arrow again at the bottom will advance back to the top."


----------



## Steve

I hope they can figure out a good way to make this work on the Playlist, because right now arrow-up will eventually take you to the PLAYLIST/SHOWCASE tabs.

What I often miss on the HR20 is an "express to the top or bottom of list" button, the way ADVANCE does it on the HR10. A single click jumps to the top of the PLAYLIST, e.g., and a second click jumps directly to the bottom.

Unfortunately D* probably can't use any of the CRUISE CONTROL keys for this purpose, because of Picture in Graphics. LEFT/RIGHT ARROW and RED BUTTON are now out as well. GREEN BUTTON might work, but not very intuitive, IMO. Any other ideas? TIA. /s


----------



## Steve

AirRocker said:


> i think that explains it pretty well steve...
> 
> or maybe something like this..
> 
> "Continuous scrolling on a menu or playlist screen. E.g. Pressing the 'up' arrow at the top of a menu or playlist will jump you to the bottom and hitting the 'down' arrow again at the bottom will advance back to the top."


Thanks, *AR*. I incorporated your more elegant concept of continuous scrolling into the existing request. I also added ()'s for clarity. /s

*Continue to scroll the cursor to the bottom (or top) when reaching the top (or bottom) of a list or menu pane. "Aiwa" up to "Zenith" in the remote code list, e.g., or "Zodiac" down to "24" in the PLAYLIST.*


----------



## vestaviaScott

I would like to be able to jump down a list of music titles/artists/albums by using the number keys on the remote and having them mapped to the letter on the key. For example, if I'm in list view and I hit the 6 key, I want it to jump to the "M", if I hit it again, I want to jump to "N", third click goes to "O" etc 

This feature is essential when scrolling lists, especially album listings when networking music and photos from WMP11 or Viiv PCs. I've got thousands of songs and albums, my A-Fs are getting alot of play, not so much anything else, on account of the scrolling time involved.

I also voted for the similar feature of jumping to the beginning when cursor at the end and down arrow is pressed (or jumping to the end when cursor at the beginning and up arrow is pressed)


----------



## Steve

vestaviaScott said:


> I would like to be able to jump down a list of music titles/artists/albums by using the number keys on the remote and having them mapped to the letter on the key. For example, if I'm in list view and I hit the 6 key, I want it to jump to the "M", if I hit it again, I want to jump to "N", third click goes to "O" etc
> 
> This feature is essential when scrolling lists, especially album listings when networking music and photos from WMP11 or Viiv PCs. I've got thousands of songs and albums, my A-Fs are getting alot of play, not so much anything else, on account of the scrolling time involved.


Excellent suggestion, IMO. If no one has a good reason this feature shouldn't be on the list, I would like to add this on Friday:

*"Use REMOTE alpha/numeric keys to intelligently navigate networked media directory lists. E.g., pressing "A-B-C" should sequentially jump to "Aerosmith-Beatles-Cream".*

/steve


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This ties in nicely with Milominderbinder2's excellent idea for using your remote to navigate menus.


----------



## lucky13

Steve said:


> Excellent suggestion, IMO. If no one has a good reason this feature shouldn't be on the list, I would like to add this on Friday:
> 
> *"Use REMOTE alpha/numeric keys to intelligently navigate networked media directory lists. E.g., pressing "A-B-C" should sequentially jump to "Aerosmith-Beatles-Cream".*
> 
> /steve


Steve,

As a fellow child of the sixties, I applaud your excellent choice of music.


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> This ties in nicely with Milominderbinder2's excellent idea for using your remote to navigate menus.


+1. You're referring to this one: "*Provide numeric hot links in setup menus for faster menu navigation.*"

I'd also like to see the new "alpha jump" suggestion apply to program titles in the PLAYLIST, but I realize that pressing numeric keys are now assigned to changing the PIG channel, which I personally see as less useful than *vestaviascott's* idea. Maybe D* will reconsider this.

Perhaps the new suggestion can be reworded to say:

*"Use REMOTE alpha/numeric keys to intelligently navigate titles in the PLAYLIST or networked media directories. E.g., pressing "A-B-C" should sequentially jump to "Aerosmith-Beatles-Cream".*

/steve


----------



## Steve

lucky13 said:


> Steve,
> 
> As a fellow child of the sixties...


:lol: Busted! I was actually going to say "Animals-Beatles-Cream" /s


----------



## lucky13

Steve said:


> :lol: Busted! I was actually going to say "Animals-Beatles-Cream" /s


My teenaged daughter just rolled her eyes and turned up the Ipod when my wife started singing along in the car with Sirius:

_Spillthewine spillthewine spillthewine spillthewine..._


----------



## kmill14

Not sure if this item has been listed, but I did not see it in the WishList survey.


Something I loved from my Tivo box when searching.....

as I type each letter, Tivo would automatically update my list. With DirectTV's box, I have to completely spell the word (or not I guess) but then move all the way over the the "enter" box to actually see the results. 

Very annoying.


----------



## Steve

kmill14 said:


> Not sure if this item has been listed, but I did not see it in the WishList survey.
> 
> Something I loved from my Tivo box when searching.....
> 
> as I type each letter, Tivo would automatically update my list. With DirectTV's box, I have to completely spell the word (or not I guess) but then move all the way over the the "enter" box to actually see the results.
> 
> Very annoying.


Guess you mean when KEYWORD searching? I'm pretty sure HR20 TITLE searching already behaves as you describe.

I could be wrong, but I don't think the auto-update metaphor can work for a KEYWORD search.

/steve


----------



## Lord Vader

> _Originally posted by kmill14_*
> Not sure if this item has been listed, but I did not see it in the WishList survey.
> 
> Something I loved from my Tivo box when searching.....
> 
> as I type each letter, Tivo would automatically update my list. With DirectTV's box, I have to completely spell the word (or not I guess) but then move all the way over the the "enter" box to actually see the results.
> 
> Very annoying.*


Hmmm...on my HR20-700 this doesn't occur. It works the same way as my HR10-250 and other TIVOs: as soon as I begin to type, it begins to populate the field on the right.


----------



## kmill14

Lord Vader said:


> Hmmm...on my HR20-700 this doesn't occur. It works the same way as my HR10-250 and other TIVOs: as soon as I begin to type, it begins to populate the field on the right.


I didn't really notice it until the other night, but I definitely have to hit enter during a new search before I actually see the results. I will check again tonight...

also, I am on HR20-100...not sure if that matters.


----------



## psweig

Will there be a separate wish list for VOD? If not, How about a _Folder? The downloads are scattered all over the playlist. I think they are in by the expiration date?_


----------



## Steve

I missed the VOD CE so I can't check, but I would assume the VOD titles should conform to your default PLAYLIST sort method. If that's not happening, I would report it as an "issue" rather than a WISH LIST item, because I can't imagine why D* might want these titles to sort differently than other single recordings.

BTW, have you tried forcing a change of the sort order, just to see if the VOD titles 'behave' after that? /steve


----------



## Steve

The following item was added for the week ending Sept 1, 2007:

*Use the REMOTE control alpha keys to jump directly to titles in networked media directories or the PLAYLIST. E.g., pressing "A-B-C" should sequentially jump to "Aerosmith-Beatles-Cream".*

The help balloon reads: "_Many users have directories with 1000's of MP3 titles to scroll through, so a faster way to jump to titles later in the alphabet is needed."_

Please be sure to update your survey and let D* know how you feel about this feature. TIA. /steve


----------



## Indiana627

On the wish list, could each item in each section be numbered? That way it would be easier to reference them in a post: "look at wish list section 2, item 6..." Just a thought.


----------



## Steve

Indiana627 said:


> On the wish list, could each item in each section be numbered? That way it would be easier to reference them in a post: "look at wish list section 2, item 6..." Just a thought.


Would be nice, but we currently have no way to renumber the items within categories. Each item currently has a unique number from 1-NNN, so using that number might make the second item in the first category "Section 1, #98", which could lead to reader confusion if s/he is not looking at the list.

The other issue is that the order they are listed on the VOTING page (alphabetic) is not the order they are ranked on the RESULTS page. I don't want to order them by ranking on the VOTING page because doing so might influence the way users value them.

Your point is well-taken, however, so perhaps in the next round of revisions, Doug and I can come up with a way around this. /steve


----------



## Indiana627

Ah, so not as easy as I thought. Thanks for considering it for the next round of revisions.


----------



## Steve

A couple of posters came up with an interesting concept in my "Time to Re-Organize the Channel Line-Up?" poll. It led me to think about this as a possible future WISH LIST item:

"*Ability to specify the scan/GUIDE order of channels in a CUSTOM channel list.*"

Perhaps we could re-order channels in our CUSTOM lists the same way Series Links are moved up and down in the PRIORITIZER? Crazy idea?

/steve


----------



## heathramos

not sure how VOD is going to work but it would be cool if you could have a personal VOD.

Example: Mark a series like 24, Prison Break, etc and you can download to any receiver any episode of the current season.

That way you can rewatch episodes or watch it on a receiver you didn't set it to record.


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve said:


> A couple of posters came up with an interesting concept in my "Time Re-Organize the Channel Line-Up?" poll. It led me to think about this as a possible future WISH LIST item:
> 
> "*Ability to specify the scan/GUIDE order of channels in a CUSTOM channel list.*"
> 
> Perhaps we could re-order channels in our CUSTOM lists the same way Series Links are moved up and down in the PRIORITIZER? Crazy idea?
> 
> /steve


WOW!!!
I've been thinking about suggesting this myself. It gets a definite :up: from me


----------



## Steve

heathramos said:


> not sure how VOD is going to work but it would be cool if you could have a personal VOD.
> 
> Example: Mark a series like 24, Prison Break, etc and you can download to any receiver any episode of the current season.
> 
> That way you can rewatch episodes or watch it on a receiver you didn't set it to record.


Since I missed the VOD CE and I'm temporarily on the sidelines, it's hard for me to comment. *ITrot* started a thread over here that could lead to some future Wish List additions re: VOD, however. If you haven't already posted this idea over there, you might want to. /steve


----------



## Steve

Sirshagg said:


> WOW!!!
> I've been thinking about suggesting this myself. It gets a definite :up: from me


Thanks, *SS*. I love the new avatar, BTW.  /s


----------



## ITrot

* 

Ability to edit all shows in the PRIORITIZER, even when there are none upcoming, page 28.
*If this means you should be able to delete in the prioritizer screen with no upcoming shows then this is available with the latest CE software. Hit RED to delete and YELLOW to move selected show to the top.


----------



## Steve

ITrot said:


> *
> 
> Ability to edit all shows in the PRIORITIZER, even when there are none upcoming, page 28.
> *If this means you should be able to delete in the prioritizer screen with no upcoming shows then this is available with the latest CE software. Hit RED to delete and YELLOW to move selected show to the top.


Very cool. I was looking forward to seeing what PRIORITIZER changes were made when I d/l tonight's CE, since I missed the last one. I believe this request was directed at the ability to edit the Series Link (Keep at Most, First run/repeats, etc.) when there were no upcoming shows scheduled. Can you also do that now?

BTW, I'm going to ask a MOD to move this discussion over to the main WISH LIST thread. /steve


----------



## Mike__P

Well new HR20 convert from the HR10 and I have a couple of wishlist ideas:

1) have a menu setting or backdoor to auto clear the progress bar.

2) Add the ability to modify the duration (+ or -) of the Slip (advance) in 5 second increments. This is especially true for MPEG-4 recordings where the 30 second slip is actually 35.


----------



## Steve

Mike__P said:


> Well new HR20 convert from the HR10 and I have a couple of wishlist ideas:
> 
> 1) have a menu setting or backdoor to auto clear the progress bar.


Welcome to the club, Mike! Can you be more specific on this one? Sounds like the current 4 second auto-clear is not working for you. One of my pet peeves is that the bar doesn't immediately clear when you hit "PLAY". It's annoying as heck that I have to watch it for 4 seconds after the program has resumed.



> 2) Add the ability to modify the duration (+ or -) of the Slip (advance) in 5 second increments. This is especially true for MPEG-4 recordings where the 30 second slip is actually 35.


I'm with you on this one, but it's not just an MPEG-4 problem. A few of us have measured a similar ADVANCE timing error on the MPEG-2 HDNet Test Pattern as well. I've been reporting it as a bug, rather than a WISH LIST item. It's not the first ADVANCE that's off. That one is a true 30 seconds. It's the "stacked" ADVANCES that get prolonged by the time it takes for them to execute. Those need to be reduced to 25 seconds, while the first one should remain untouched, IMO.

/steve


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve said:


> Welcome to the club, Mike! Can you be more specific on this one? Sounds like the current 4 second auto-clear is not working for you. One of my pet peeves is that the bar doesn't immediately clear when you hit "PLAY". It's annoying as heck that I have to watch it for 4 seconds after the program has resumed.


EXIT clears it immediately.


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve said:


> Thanks, *SS*. I love the new avatar, BTW.  /s


thx.


----------



## Steve

Sirshagg said:


> EXIT clears it immediately.


Ya, but why the need to hit an extra button once you've hit PLAY? (How's that for being lazy! ) Actually, sometimes my wife has the remote, and she still struggles with some of the basic functions.

I wouldn't mind seeing an item like this go on the list, if no one objects to it:

*"PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately after pressing PLAY to exit from any cruise control function."*

/steve


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve said:


> Ya, but why the need to hit an extra button once you've hit PLAY? (How's that for being lazy! ) Actually, sometimes my wife has the remote, and she still struggles with some of the basic functions.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing an item like this go on the list, if no one objects to it:
> 
> *"PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately after pressing PLAY to exit from any cruise control function."*
> 
> /steve


Pressing play a second time also gets rid of it. 
To be honest this doesn't get my shorts in a wad.

Personally I'd like to see a significantly trimmed down progress bar. For starters there is no need for the HUGE D logo. What is this for - in case i forgot and thought it was cable?


----------



## Mike__P

Steve said:


> Welcome to the club, Mike! Can you be more specific on this one? Sounds like the current 4 second auto-clear is not working for you. One of my pet peeves is that the bar doesn't immediately clear when you hit "PLAY". It's annoying as heck that I have to watch it for 4 seconds after the program has resumed.
> 
> I'm with you on this one, but it's not just an MPEG-4 problem. A few of us have measured a similar ADVANCE timing error on the MPEG-2 HDNet Test Pattern as well. I've been reporting it as a bug, rather than a WISH LIST item. It's not the first ADVANCE that's off. That one is a true 30 seconds. It's the "stacked" ADVANCES that get prolonged by the time it takes for them to execute. Those need to be reduced to 25 seconds, while the first one should remain untouched, IMO.
> 
> /steve


Thanks for the welcome Steve. You do a great job managing the Wishlist. I am more of a reader than poster, and have been reading for several weeks until I got the HR20.

To clarify my ideas

1) I was mostly referring to the Slip function and the fact that the progress bar stays persistent. But I also see the benefit of having it auto clear in other Cruise modes.

2) I would like it if they not only fixed the subsequent slips so they were all consistent, but also added the ablility to adjust the length. I still think MPEG-4 goes 35 on the first slip, but I will have to test more recordings to be sure.


----------



## Steve

Mike__P said:


> 2) I would like it if they not only fixed the subsequent slips so they were all consistent, but also added the ablility to adjust the length. I still think MPEG-4 goes 35 on the first slip, but I will have to test more recordings to be sure.


Thanks, Mike. This is V3 of the Wish List. The V2 Wish List had a request for "User Configurable ADVANCE time", but apparently it was not enthusiastically received and was relegated to the "back burner". When I built the new list, I didn't reinstate many of the less popular ideas because the list was already pretty long, and I wanted to keep the time it takes to complete the Survey as reasonable as possible.

I keep reporting the stacked ADVANCE timing problem in the relevant "issues" thread for whatever s/w release I'm testing, because 6 stacked ADVANCES runs about 3:22 instead of 3:00, so to me, that's a bug! Unfortunately, my constant reporting hasn't done much good to date! 

Maybe at some point we _will _have to make a Wish List item out of it. In the meantime, I plan on timing ADVANCE again later tonite or tomorrow morning, after this CE downloads. I'll continue to report any negative findings in the issues thread and hope that if enough others complain, D* will move it up in priority. /s


----------



## elove

My wish list would be:

1) Dual Line Buffers
2) 100 HR HD capacity.

Could the 100 HR HD capacity be handled by a firmware upgrade or would this require a hardware upgrade?


----------



## Steve

elove said:


> My wish list would be:
> 
> 1) Dual Line Buffers
> 2) 100 HR HD capacity.
> 
> Could the 100 HR HD capacity be handled by a firmware upgrade or would this require a hardware upgrade?


Welcome, *elove*. DLB's are on the current WISH LIST, so if you haven't already, please take the survey and let D* know how you value each request.

Increased HD recording capacity is already a reality. Check out this thread for details.

/steve


----------



## Sirshagg

elove said:


> My wish list would be:
> 
> 1) Dual Line Buffers
> 2) 100 HR HD capacity.
> 
> Could the 100 HR HD capacity be handled by a firmware upgrade or would this require a hardware upgrade?


#2 - get an external esata drive/array.


----------



## Steve

In the 0x190 CE, D* added "long channel names" to SEARCH BY CHANNEL. Instead of just showing "DTV - 201", e.g., it now shows "DTV - Customer Service Channel - 201".

IMHO, D* should also display these "long channel names" on the CHANNELS I GET and CUSTOM channel setup lists. I often forget what the channel acronyms mean when trying to edit a CUSTOM channel list, and many channels (like DTV) use the same acronym for different channels.

"*Display LONG CHANNEL NAMES when viewing or editing channels on the CHANNELS I GET or CUSTOM channel lists.*"

/steve


----------



## hoopsbwc34

The current way previous channel is used, you can switch between a recorded program and a live tuner. What's cool about this is that it automatically pauses the recorded program when you switch to the live tuner, so if you use previous channel again it picks up where you left off on the recorded program. However, the live tuner doesn't pause when you switch back using previous channel (and if you pause the live show, you lose the pause when you come back to the live tuner). 

Now if you select a recorded show, then go back to the list and select another recorded show, previous channel doesn't flip between these recorded shows, but between the last recorded show you played and the live tuner.

In leiu of DLB, it would be sweet if you could select a recorded show from your list, and then go back to the list and select a different recorded show, and then use previous channel to switch between them while pausing each time you press previous channel. This would allow you to pause and easily switch between two shows currently recording.

At a minimum it would be nice if you could pause the live tuner and it woud save the location of the pause, so I could switch between a currently recording show and the live tuner using previous channel. Seems like this would be pretty easy to implement and would be very similar to DLB.

Comments??


----------



## cnmsales

I agree, this would be a great help.


----------



## Tiger Tony

hoopsbwc34,
I'm with you on this one. Good suggestion!


----------



## hoopsbwc34

Tiger Tony said:


> Good suggestion!


Just a product of the first day of college football season


----------



## Steve

hoopsbwc34 said:


> At a minimum it would be nice if you could pause the live tuner and it woud save the location of the pause, so I could switch between a currently recording show and the live tuner using previous channel. Seems like this would be pretty easy to implement and would be very similar to DLB.


Sounds like a great WISH LIST item in the making. We should probably move this over to the WISH LIST thread, but since we're here... 

"*Remember when the LIVE BUFFER is PAUSED, when hitting PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK.*"

Does that capture the idea correctly? /steve


----------



## hoopsbwc34

Steve said:


> Sounds like a great WISH LIST item in the making. We should probably move this over to the WISH LIST thread, but since we're here...


Mods please move where appropriate, I probably jumped the gun on creating a thread on it's own.

I think there are three concepts, I'm not sure which should be considered really.

"*Remember when the LIVE BUFFER is PAUSED, when hitting PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK.*"

"*Automatically PAUSE when hitting PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK.*"

"*Allow PREV to toggle between two recording PLAYBACK shows, PAUSING automatically.*"

The last two could be affect the way people are using PREV now if they like the fact that it doesn't pause automatically on the live buffer.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

hoopsbwc34 said:


> Mods please move where appropriate, I probably jumped the gun on creating a thread on it's own.
> 
> I think there are three concepts, I'm not sure which should be considered really.
> 
> "*Remember when the LIVE BUFFER is PAUSED, when hitting PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK.*"
> 
> "*Automatically PAUSE when hitting PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK.*"
> 
> "*Allow PREV to toggle between two recording PLAYBACK shows, PAUSING automatically.*"
> 
> The last two could be affect the way people are using PREV now if they like the fact that it doesn't pause automatically on the live buffer.


These posts have been merged into this thread.


----------



## hoopsbwc34

hoopsbwc34 said:


> "*Allow PREV to toggle between two recording PLAYBACK shows, PAUSING automatically.*"
> 
> The last two could be affect the way people are using PREV now if they like the fact that it doesn't pause automatically on the live buffer.


Actually this one probably maintains the current method of pausing when you are viewing a recording... just that now you can't actually use the PREV with two recordings


----------



## Sirshagg

How about:

*Right arrow mimics "SELECT" when practical*


----------



## Steve

hoopsbwc34 said:


> Mods please move where appropriate, I probably jumped the gun on creating a thread on it's own.
> 
> I think there are three concepts, I'm not sure which should be considered really.
> 
> "*Remember when the LIVE BUFFER is PAUSED, when hitting PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK.*"
> 
> "*Automatically PAUSE when hitting PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK.*"
> 
> "*Allow PREV to toggle between two recording PLAYBACK shows, PAUSING automatically.*"
> 
> The last two could be affect the way people are using PREV now if they like the fact that it doesn't pause automatically on the live buffer.


I'd vote THUMBS UP for the first suggestion, but THUMBS DOWN for the second, because the second method could lead to a condition that I may not expect or desire. E.g., there are times I would not want the LIVE BUFFER to pause when switching to a recording, like when I knew the LIVE BUFFER was entering a long commercial block or half-time, e.g.

As you point out in a later post, the third scenario is probably not do-able under the current HR20 architecture. There is no 'dual recording playback' logic present to manage this. If there was, we might already have DLBs. I could be wrong about this, tho.

I think the first suggestion is one that could work for everyone, and it should achieve exactly what you're looking for, with only one extra click of PAUSE needed to achieve it. /steve


----------



## Spike

I would really like to see us have a total of 4-8 Favorite Channels lists. Currently we are only offered two, which just isn't enough. The kids get one, and it is a race to see who gets the other- my wife or me. 

Thanks


----------



## Steve

Sirshagg said:


> How about:
> 
> *Right arrow mimics "SELECT" when practical*


You're right. It probably should go back on because it's the second half of an earlier request that was only partially completed:

*In all menus, the Left Arrow should function like the BACK button and in menus that don't have a right screen pane, the RIGHT Arrow should function like the SELECT button*

The fact that D* didn't implement RIGHT ARROW SELECT at the same time they implemented LEFT ARROW BACK doesn't give me great hope for this one, however. Can't hurt to put it up there, though.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Network attatched storage. No more of this esata stuff. Let me put a 4 disk raid array connected to my network.


----------



## Steve

Quetzalcoatl said:


> Network attatched storage. No more of this esata stuff. Let me put a 4 disk raid array connected to my network.


Aren't recordings encrypted to a single HR20? Or do you mean NAS as a central storage solution for multi-HR20s, with each having their own partition? /steve


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Steve said:


> Aren't recordings encrypted to a single HR20? Or do you mean NAS as a central storage solution for multi-HR20s, with each having their own partition? /steve


That would be the ticket. If they would kill the encryption, I know I am dreaming, that would be even better.


----------



## Steve

Quetzalcoatl said:


> That would be the ticket. If they would kill the encryption, I know I am dreaming, that would be even better.


Or at least use the same encryption key for all networked receivers on a single account.

In fact, if they could do this, they might be able to use the diskless "H" boxes (H21, e.g.) running the "HR" software as the front-ends for the single NAS box. /steve


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Sirshagg said:


> How about:
> 
> *Right arrow mimics "SELECT" when practical*


Yes! I second it!

- Craig


----------



## Doug Brott

Sirshagg said:


> How about:
> 
> *Right arrow mimics "SELECT" when practical*


I think this could prove quite useful as well. I really have enjoyed the new left-arrow as {BACK} feature.


----------



## Steve

There are several new WISH LIST ideas for the week ending September 8, 2007. Please be sure to take or update your survey and let us know how you value them! TIA. /steve

*NEW ITEMS:*

*Ability to specify the scan (GUIDE) order of channels in a CUSTOM channels list.*
*PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately when pressing PLAY to exit from a cruise control function.*
_When coming out of FF, rather than having to hit PLAY and EXIT to clear the PROGRESS BAR, PLAY alone should do both in this situation. This will be especially helpful for those who often use trick play to review sporting events._
*
[*]Display LONG CHANNEL NAMES when viewing or editing channels on the CHANNELS I GET or CUSTOM channel lists.*_Same descriptive channel names now being shown in the SEARCH by CHANNEL function._
*Remember when the LIVE BUFFER is PAUSED, when hitting PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK.*
_Enabling this feature would allow a viewer to simultaneously monitor two live events, similar to DLB functionality, by recording one, watching the other one LIVE and using PREV to switch back and forth._
*RIGHT ARROW should mimic the SELECT key when practical.*
*OPTION to disable FFx1 AUTOCORRECTION.*
_FFx1 AUTOCORRECTION makes it virtually impossible to accurately cue sporting event replays._
*WHAT'S HOT:*

*[*]"Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package." HR20 manual, p.33. SEARCH results should not include channels a user is unable to record.
[*]"BLACKED-OUT" programs should be tagged, to prevent scheduling blank recordings.
[*]OPTION to display more GRID GUIDE data.
[*]Ability to edit all shows in the PRIORITIZER, even when there are none upcoming, page 28.
[*]Dual Live Buffers - Toggle between two live shows with 30+ minute buffers on each.
[*]Allow editing of the "CHANNELS I GET" list, similar to the way the OFF-AIR channel list is editable.
[*]OPTION to backup your HR20 settings and/or SERIES LINKS via network or USB drive.
[*]Ignore leading articles ("A", "An", "The") when alphabetically sorting MY PLAYLIST.*

*WHAT'S NOT:*
*
MENU should remember the last location you accessed - it should not always start on MY PLAYLIST.
*


----------



## lucky13

Steve said:


> There are several new WISH LIST ideas for the week ending September 8, 2007. Please be sure to take or update your survey and let us know how you value them! TIA. /steve
> 
> It's only Wednesday. Are you going away this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEW ITEMS:*_When coming out of FF, rather than having to hit PLAY and EXIT to clear the PROGRESS BAR, PLAY alone should do both in this situation. This will be especially helpful for those who often use trick play to review sporting events._
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the rare ones I'll vote Thumbs Down. I like seeing where I am in a show after I've scanned past the commercials. (Always trying to figure out how much more I can knock off the playlist before my wife falls asleep.)
> 
> If the PB stays up too long for my taste, it's no biggie to press Play again. When I'm watching a game, I usually hit Play Play to "autoclear" the PB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve

lucky13 said:


> It's only Wednesday. Are you going away this weekend?


Actually, I want to see if there will be increased voting if I put the new items up earlier in the week. I'm not sure if we get more votes from home or from folks at work on their lunch hours. 

/steve


----------



## Steve

lucky13 said:


> This is one of the rare ones I'll vote Thumbs Down. I like seeing where I am in a show after I've scanned past the commercials.


Not sure I understand. Haven't you already seen where you are right before you hit PLAY to exit the FF? While the PROGRESS BAR is still on the screen? /steve


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve said:


> I'm not sure if we get more votes from home or from folks at work on their lunch hours.
> 
> /steve


lunch hours, Yeah RIGHT! :lol:


----------



## Steve

Sirshagg said:


> lunch hours, Yeah RIGHT! :lol:


I was trying to be politically correct! :lol: /steve


----------



## lucky13

Steve said:


> Not sure I understand. Haven't you already seen where you are right before you hit PLAY to exit the FF? While the PROGRESS BAR is still on the screen? /steve


In a general sense, I know where I am in the PB. 
But I'm focusing on the video at 3FF (my usual speed through commercials). I want to see the PB for a second after play resumes to catch the time elapsed.
Just my own quirky preference, perhaps, but I like how it functions now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Steve said:


> [*]*Remember when the LIVE BUFFER is PAUSED, when hitting PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK.*
> _Enabling this feature would allow a viewer to simultaneously monitor two live events, similar to DLB functionality, by recording one, watching the other one LIVE and using PREV to switch back and forth._


No complaints from me if they were to implement it, but isn't this the essence of DLB? Other than the fact that a large number of people want DLB, is there a reason for having it on the survey twice?


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> No complaints from me if they were to implement it, but isn't this the essence of DLB? Other than the fact that a large number of people want DLB, is there a reason for having it on the survey twice?


+1. It is the essence of DLB, just not as elegant, since it requires two add'l user actions:

Manually hitting RECORD on one tuner and
Remembering to PAUSE the LIVE tuner before hitting PREV
A true DLB solution would only require hitting PREV to toggle, and each tuner's LIVE buffer would automatically be retained. More complex programming involved for D* than just bookmarking the LIVE tuner's PAUSE location, I think.

I consider this suggestion sort of a "poor man's" DLB. 

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Steve

It just occured to me that for some, * "Remember when the LIVE BUFFER is PAUSED, when hitting PREV to toggle between LIVE TV and recording PLAYBACK.*" may be a more elegant solution than DLB's.

Why? Because with DLB's, I believe each tuner's LIVE buffer continues to run, so when you toggle, you may need to RW to see what you missed. With this solution, each tuner will be at the point you left it when you last toggled. Might be worth the extra 'click' of PAUSE. Just a thought.

/steve


----------



## timmy1376

Perhaps this has been brought up, but I would like to see the bar disappear when you pause, then slo-mo forward. Sometimes the bar will cover up a base or a bounds line so you cannot see the play, etc.


----------



## Steve

timmy1376 said:


> Perhaps this has been brought up, but I would like to see the bar disappear when you pause, then slo-mo forward. Sometimes the bar will cover up a base or a bounds line so you cannot see the play, etc.


Have you tried hitting EXIT to clear to bar when you start to slo-mo? Just a thought. /steve


----------



## dnemec123

After having the HR20-700 for about two weeks now, this is the one feature I wish would be 'corrected' soon:

*Always return to most recently accessed position on MY PLAYLIST when using LIST.*

It's frustrating to have to scroll from the top of the List down to where a second (or third) entry for the same show resides.

And yes, I've taken the survey.

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## Drew2k

lucky13 said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately when pressing PLAY to exit from a cruise control function.* _When coming out of FF, rather than having to hit PLAY and EXIT to clear the PROGRESS BAR, PLAY alone should do both in this situation. This will be especially helpful for those who often use trick play to review sporting events._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the rare ones I'll vote Thumbs Down. I like seeing where I am in a show after I've scanned past the commercials. (Always trying to figure out how much more I can knock off the playlist before my wife falls asleep.)
> 
> If the PB stays up too long for my taste, it's no biggie to press Play again. When I'm watching a game, I usually hit Play Play to "autoclear" the PB.
Click to expand...

I wonder if this item would benefit from a different phrasing and an expansion to more than just how long it appears after play resumes?

*Option to control amount of time Progress Bar appears on screen (similar to Info Banner): 0, 1, 2, 4, 6, 8 seconds.*​I would vote a big thumbs-up for this, because I want the bar to disappear almost immediately after ANY action I take ... not just resumption of play.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Drew2k said:


> I wonder if this item would benefit from a different phrasing and an expansion to more than just how long it appears after play resumes?
> 
> *Option to control amount of time Progress Bar appears on screen (similar to Info Banner): 0, 1, 2, 4, 6, 8 seconds.*​I would vote a big thumbs-up for this, because I want the bar to disappear almost immediately after ANY action I take ... not just resumption of play.


Yes!


----------



## Sirshagg

Drew2k said:


> I wonder if this item would benefit from a different phrasing and an expansion to more than just how long it appears after play resumes?
> 
> *Option to control amount of time Progress Bar appears on screen (similar to Info Banner): 0, 1, 2, 4, 6, 8 seconds.*​I would vote a big thumbs-up for this, because I want the bar to disappear almost immediately after ANY action I take ... not just resumption of play.


:up:


----------



## Steve

Upon reflection, it seems to me that we're talking about two different ideas with two different goals.

*PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately when pressing PLAY to exit from a cruise control function.
*
This suggestion's only intent is to clear the PROGRESS BAR quickly when normal PLAYBACK is resumed, so not to obscure a variety of things: Closed Captions, sports tickers, news tickers, parts of the football field, etc.
*
Option to control amount of time Progress Bar appears on screen (similar to Info Banner): 0, 1, 2, 4, 6, 8 seconds.*

This suggestion is intended to make the PROGRESS BAR less distracting whenever it is present, but won't necessarily solve the problem the first suggestion was designed for. The BAR may still intrude on PLAYBACK for whatever duration is selected. A user may still want a 6 second duration, e.g., for personal reasons.

We already have another suggestion already on the list to reduce the distraction of PROGRESS BAR:

*OPTION to reduce the size and/or brightness of the PROGRESS BAR.*

I propose revising this suggestion to read:

*OPTION to reduce the PROGRESS BAR's size or brightness, or its duration to a user-selectable value (1,2,4,6 seconds).*

We can also modify the first request to:

*OPTION to have the PROGRESS BAR clear immediately, when pressing PLAY to exit from a cruise control function.
*
Will these suggestions as revised adequately satisfy everyone's needs?

/steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Upon reflection, it seems to me that we're talking about two different ideas with two different goals.
> 
> *PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately when pressing PLAY to exit from a cruise control function.
> *
> This suggestion's only intent is to clear the PROGRESS BAR quickly when normal PLAYBACK is resumed, so not to obscure a variety of things: Closed Captions, sports tickers, news tickers, parts of the football field, etc.
> *
> Option to control amount of time Progress Bar appears on screen (similar to Info Banner): 0, 1, 2, 4, 6, 8 seconds.*
> 
> This suggestion is intended to make the PROGRESS BAR less distracting whenever it is present, but won't necessarily solve the problem the first suggestion was designed for. The BAR may still intrude on PLAYBACK for whatever duration is selected. A user may still want a 6 second duration, e.g., for personal reasons.


I belive the two request are very similar because if a user selects 1 second as the progress bar duration, the bar will quickly be hidden upon resumption of play, meeting the needs of the original request. However, the new proposal does go beyond that request, quickly hiding the progress bar any time trick-play is used, so having two wish list items may be the best solution.



> We already have another suggestion already on the list to reduce the distraction of PROGRESS BAR:
> 
> *OPTION to reduce the size and/or brightness of the PROGRESS BAR.*
> 
> I propose revising this suggestion to read:
> 
> *OPTION to reduce the PROGRESS BAR's size or brightness, or its duration to a user-selectable value (1,2,4,6 seconds).*


I would request that the item for reducing the size and brighness not be modified, and that the new request for setting the duration of the progress bar be added as a new wish list item. I think they should each be tracked based on their own merits so users can weigh in on each specific request. The functionality requested is inherently different enough to warrant that, in my opinion.

Here's the new proposal from the poll thread:

*OPTION to control amount of time Progress Bar appears on screen (similar to Info Banner): 1, 2, 4, 6 seconds. Pressing PLAY when NOT using cruise controls displays the progress bar for 6 seconds to let user get his/her bearings.*​
This request can work in conjunction with the other request, because if a user wants only to clear the bar on playback, they leave the duration at 6 seconds and choose the "hide bar on play" option. If they want the bar to be hidden quickly, they set a time less than 6 seconds and don't need to change the "hide bar on play" option.



> We can also modify the first request to:
> 
> *OPTION to have the PROGRESS BAR clear immediately, when pressing PLAY to exit from a cruise control function.*


Yes - that will work for this suggestion.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve

This item was updated this morning.
*
Option for PROGRESS BAR to clear immediately when pressing PLAY to exit from a cruise control function.
*Info Balloon reads: _This request is intended to prevent the PROGRESS BAR from blocking Closed Captions, sports/news tickers, part of the football field during a play, etc._

This item was added:

*OPTION to select the PROGRESS BAR display time, like the Info Banner: [1/2/4/6 seconds]. Hitting PLAY during LIVE TV or normal playback should display the bar for 6 seconds. *

Please update your surveys here.

/steve


----------



## lucky13

Steve said:


> This item was updated this morning.
> 
> Option for PROGRESS BAR to clear immediately when pressing PLAY to exit from a cruise control function.
> Info Balloon reads: This request is intended to prevent the PROGRESS BAR from blocking Closed Captions, sports/news tickers, part of the football field during a play, etc.


As per my previous post, I voted Thumbs Down on this.
I like having the Progress Bar linger sometimes.
When I'm coming out of trickplay and want the PB to disappear immediately, I simply press PLAY PLAY.

Now I'd have to press PLAY PLAY out of TP to show the PB, and PLAY again if I want the bar to go away before its (default or user-selected) time.

For me, this is a negative change.


----------



## Sirshagg

lucky13 said:


> As per my previous post, I voted Thumbs Down on this.
> I like having the Progress Bar linger sometimes.
> When I'm coming out of trickplay and want the PB to disappear immediately, I simply press PLAY PLAY.
> 
> Now I'd have to press PLAY PLAY out of TP to show the PB, and PLAY again if I want the bar to go away before its (default or user-selected) time.
> 
> For me, this is a negative change.


Why vote thumbs down on an OPTION??? If you don't like it you won't use it. Being an OPTION you would not be forced to use it.


----------



## lucky13

Sirshagg said:


> Why vote thumbs down on an OPTION??? If you don't like it you won't use it. Being an OPTION you would not be forced to use it.


Absolutely right.
I missed that it was optional.
I've changed my vote.
Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Steve

lucky13 said:


> As per my previous post, I voted Thumbs Down on this.
> I like having the Progress Bar linger sometimes.
> When I'm coming out of trickplay and want the PB to disappear immediately, I simply press PLAY PLAY.
> 
> Now I'd have to press PLAY PLAY out of TP to show the PB, and PLAY again if I want the bar to go away before its (default or user-selected) time.
> 
> For me, this is a negative change.


I guess it depends on how often you want the PROGRESS BAR to linger.

If I only wanted it to linger _occasionally_, the "*OPTION for PROGRESS BAR to clear when hitting PLAY to exit a cruise control function*" request works better for me. I'd just hit PLAY when I need it. If I wanted it to linger more often than not, I simply would not exercise the OPTION and just leave it at the DEFAULT. /steve


----------



## Mike__P

Steve said:


> This item was updated this morning.
> *
> Option for PROGRESS BAR to clear immediately when pressing PLAY to exit from a cruise control function.
> *Info Balloon reads: _This request is intended to prevent the PROGRESS BAR from blocking Closed Captions, sports/news tickers, part of the football field during a play, etc._


How would this work coming out of a 30 second slip? That is one of my annoyances; coming out of the "slip" the progress bar remains on. The proposed option above would have no effect on this since you don't press play coming out of a slip.


----------



## Steve

*Lucky13's* post made me realize that as stated, this request will cause a permanent change in how the function currently works. As a result, it will need to be flagged appropriately on the Wish List survey.

*OPTION to select the PROGRESS BAR display time, like the Info Banner: [1/2/4/6 seconds]. Hitting PLAY during LIVE TV or normal playback should display the bar for 6 seconds. *

The bar will now always clear after 1,2,4, or 6 seconds, no matter how long it takes for the TRICK PLAY operation to complete.

For now, since it's not really an OPTION, but a permanent change in BAR behavior, it needs to be reworded as follows:

*User-selectable PROGRESS BAR display time, like the Info Banner: [1/2/4/6 seconds]. Hitting PLAY during LIVE TV or normal playback should display the bar for 6 seconds. *

Info balloon will read: _PROGRESS BAR will no longer remain on for the entire time during TRICKPLAY. It will clear after the user-selected time. Pressing PLAY will restore it for 6 seconds, if you want to check your place in the program._

*Drew2k*, please let me know if this is what you intended, or if the request needs to be revised. TIA. /steve


----------



## Steve

Mike__P said:


> How would this work coming out of a 30 second slip? That is one of my annoyances; coming out of the "slip" the progress bar remains on. The proposed option above would have no effect on this since you don't press play coming out of a slip.


You mean if the SLIP terminates naturally? Good point. I think the request should be revised to include that:

*OPTION for PROGRESS BAR to clear immediately when hitting PLAY to exit a cruise control function, or at the end of ADVANCE.*

Thanks for pointing this out! /steve


----------



## Mike__P

Yes that is exactly what I mean. The request looks good. Thanks Steve!


----------



## lucky13

Perhaps I'm being overly negative, but all the revisions and permutations on the Progress Bar banner requests seem to indicate that there might be too wide a range of preferences to accommodate comfortably.

I've got no problem with optional changes, since the user can elect to leave things as they are or adjust them to personal preference.

In this case, though, it seems there may be too many variables to avoid confusing or throwing unintended consequences at the user. For example, as has been pointed out above, the user decides to set the PB timeout to 2 seconds. This causes the PB to time out before stacked slips are finished. This will confuse most users, I think, who would expect the PB--showing the # of stacked slips--to remain at least until the slips are done.

Perhaps this is a case where it might be best to leave well enough alone. You need only to press PLAY to clear the PB, and if you're coming out of Trickplay (other than slips), you've already pressed it. We all learned to press GUIDE GUIDE before that was fixed. This issue is more involved, and maybe we just need to get used to PLAY PLAY.


----------



## Steve

lucky13 said:


> Perhaps I'm being overly negative, but all the revisions and permutations on the Progress Bar banner requests seem to indicate that there might be too wide a range of preferences to accommodate comfortably.
> 
> I've got no problem with optional changes, since the user can elect to leave things as they are or adjust them to personal preference.
> 
> In this case, though, it seems there may be too many variables to avoid confusing or throwing unintended consequences at the user. For example, as has been pointed out above, the user decides to set the PB timeout to 2 seconds. This causes the PB to time out before stacked slips are finished. This will confuse most users, I think, who would expect the PB--showing the # of stacked slips--to remain at least until the slips are done.
> 
> Perhaps this is a case where it might be best to leave well enough alone. You need only to press PLAY to clear the PB, and if you're coming out of Trickplay (other than slips), you've already pressed it. We all learned to press GUIDE GUIDE before that was fixed. This issue is more involved, and maybe we just need to get used to PLAY PLAY.


Ya, it is a little overwhelming, but I think with some good feedback and explanations of what's going on in the request INFO balloons, we've finally got these two nailed.

I think the NFL season starting up was the genesis of the original request to make the bar go away quickly, so either the ticker, the clock or the field of play wasn't obscured. Also, I've always hated, when I occasionally use them, having CC's obscured by the BAR.

The suggestion to make FFX1 AUTOCORRECTION optional was another "NFL" request as well. /steve


----------



## hoopsbwc34

Stuart Sweet said:


> No complaints from me if they were to implement it, but isn't this the essence of DLB? Other than the fact that a large number of people want DLB, is there a reason for having it on the survey twice?


I'm hoping this is the "essence" of DLB, but is easy enough to implement that they can put it in quickly. I'd like to see Earl weigh in on this one... is it as easy as it sounds to me??

It's still not DLB either... for example if you change channels on the live buffer, now pressing PREV switches the buffer back and forth between these two channels. It only works if you play a show that is recording (or recorded) first, then you can flip back and forth with the live buffer using PREV... several extra steps... but I'd be happy with it for now...


----------



## Steve

Ya. For Dual Buffers to work as we know it from TiVo, the HR20 would need to autorecord two live buffers and remember the state of each when you left them.

This Wish List suggestion isn't too bad a work-around, though. Just press RECORD once, and then remember to PAUSE before hitting PREV, when you're leaving the LIVE BUFFER. No need to pause the RECORDING, because leaving it sets a a bookmark automatically. And if you forget to pause the LIVE BUFFER, it's all still there when you get back. You just have to REW.

It could definitely work pretty well, IMO. /steve


----------



## mmurray21

Ability to store season passes on the web so they can be shared with other units or replaced for hard drive swaps


----------



## Sirshagg

mmurray21 said:


> Ability to store season passes on the web so they can be shared with other units or replaced for hard drive swaps


Better would be the ability to use a USB flash drive for this as well as all other setup info for drive / unit swaps.


----------



## Steve

We've got this one on the list already:

*OPTION to backup your HR20 settings and/or SERIES LINKS via network or USB drive.*

Once D* gets web scheduling going, it would be cool if we could back up our passes/prefs in a web account. /steve


----------



## n3ntj

I know this is way to late for the soon upcoming CE (tonight), but when watching HD baseball on chs. 730 or 731, often the interactive popup box (at the bottom of the screen) sticks on the screen and doesn't go away by itself. This is the blue box that tells you to hit the RED button for interactive features at any time.

I don't have NFL Sunday Ticket of their NFL Superfan, but this same pop up menu for interactive features may also stick for this programming as well.

What about an option in the HR20 to be able to turn off these interactive pop up messages for sports packages? Mine sticks on the screen maybe 25% of the time for at least 10 minutes until I hit EXIT to get it to go away. If you are not in the same room as the TV, this thing could stay on the screen indefinitely.

1. Do others have this problem with their interactive pop up box?

2. Anyone else think this option has merit in a future CE update?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I know it's already on the list, but i just wish my network logoffs wouldn't pop up.


----------



## Steve

n3ntj said:


> I know this is way to late for the soon upcoming CE (tonight), but when watching HD baseball on chs. 730 or 731, often the interactive popup box (at the bottom of the screen) sticks on the screen and doesn't go away by itself. This is the blue box that tells you to hit the RED button for interactive features at any time.
> 
> I don't have NFL Sunday Ticket of their NFL Superfan, but this same pop up menu for interactive features may also stick for this programming as well.
> 
> What about an option in the HR20 to be able to turn off these interactive pop up messages for sports packages? Mine sticks on the screen maybe 25% of the time for at least 10 minutes until I hit EXIT to get it to go away. If you are not in the same room as the TV, this thing could stay on the screen indefinitely.
> 
> 1. Do others have this problem with their interactive pop up box?
> 
> 2. Anyone else think this option has merit in a future CE update?


Sorry to say I can't comment on this, since I don't subscribe to either package. Based on your description, thankfully you can use EXIT to clear the offending pop-up, so at least there's a work-around for the time-being that doesn't seem too onerous. I understand why having to do it all the time might be annoying, however. /steve


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> I know it's already on the list, but i just wish my network logoffs wouldn't pop up.


To that point, I've reworded that suggestion to say "network" instead of "VIIV" notifications, in case folks don't know what VIIV is, before they vote. /steve

*OPTION to disable/enable Caller ID & network notifications separately.*


----------



## Doug Brott

I rarely if ever see the network logoffs since my computer is running pretty much all of the time


----------



## kenn157

Stuart Sweet said:


> I know it's already on the list, but i just wish my network logoffs wouldn't pop up.


me too!


----------



## Steve

Doug Brott said:


> I rarely if ever see the network logoffs since my computer is running pretty much all of the time


Same here. I've got one desktop server that's on constantly when we're at home. I suspect many homes may be "laptop" only these days, however, so if someone is serving off one and then decides to move it, or just close the cover, I can understand the on-screen notifications being a real PITA.

D* really should consider separating the notifications, IMO. /steve


----------



## jjeffreydd

How about adding a feature on receipt of the caller id message to add a third option which is "Pause current program".

Seems like it is one of the likely next steps...


----------



## Sirshagg

jjeffreydd said:


> How about adding a feature on receipt of the caller id message to add a third option which is "Pause current program".
> 
> Seems like it is one of the likely next steps...


I don't use the callerID feature, but this seems like a no-brainer to me. :up:


----------



## Steve

Sirshagg said:


> I don't use the callerID feature, but this seems like a no-brainer to me. :up:


I'm sure it's do-able, but that would be one more click than simply hitting PAUSE, woudn't it? Probably be better to let D* focus on requests that save more steps. Just my .02. That being said, I defer to the majority if others see more value in this one than me. That's why we sometimes use POLLS.  /steve


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve said:


> I'm sure it's do-able, but that would be one more click than simply hitting PAUSE, woudn't it? Probably be better to let D* focus on requests that save more steps. Just my .02. That being said, I defer to the majority if others see more value in this one than me. That's why we sometimes use POLLS.  /steve


Well, since I don't use the feature I don't know how it works, what the UI is or what buttons need to be pressed for it. Just seemed natural to pause the current program if you want to take the call.


----------



## Zym3r

Lucky13,

THANK YOU FOR REQUESTING THIS (again) - it's identical to this post (below) I made in March, but it was voted off the list. Hopefully, yours does better than mine - I didn't like the way the feature explanation was compressed either. Gotta go vote for you now!

_Currently, there is no action associated with pressing the up or down cursor when there is no menu or guide active (user is just watching TV). Hughes receiver customers have enjoyed having those buttons instantly activate the "OneLine Guide" - now called the Mini Guide (currently activated with the blue button).

Pushing the blue button shows you what is on the current channel.

When pressing "cursor up", the Mini Guide should pop up and display the single-line guide data for the next active channel numbered lower than the current channel.

When pressing "cursor down", the Mini Guide should pop up and display the single-line guide data for the next active channel numbered higher than the current channel.

As I've said, those keys are currently *unused* during TV watching, so there's really no reason not to enable this simple, enhanced guide-browsing functionality.

Thanks again, fellas!

~Zym3r_


----------



## Steve

Zym3r said:


> THANK YOU FOR REQUESTING THIS (again) - it's identical to this post (below) I made in March, but it was voted off the list.


The current request we are talking about is:

*OPTION to launch the mini-guide by pressing the UP or DOWN arrow.*



> Hopefully, yours does better than mine - I didn't like the way the feature explanation was compressed either.


If you continue to read on, Lucky13 OK'd this wording. It seems pretty intuitive to me. The way I imagine D* would implement this request would be: first click of the UP or DOWN ARROW displays the current channel (as the BLUE BUTTON does now), and subsequent clicks will move up or down the GUIDE.

Seems to me that if you want to transfer any MINI-GUIDE functionality to the UP/DOWN ARROWS at all, why do you need to involve a third (BLUE) button? Keeping it involved would mean that if you want to see what's on next on another channel, use the arrows, but if you want to see what's on next on the current channel, use the BLUE button. Not very intuitive user interface design, IMO.

Plus, it might free up the BLUE BUTTON for other things if D* decided to make this a permanent change, rather than an OPTION. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> The current request we are talking about is:
> 
> *OPTION to launch the mini-guide by pressing the UP or DOWN arrow.*
> 
> If you continue to read on, Lucky13 OK'd this wording. It seems pretty intuitive to me. The way I imagine D* would implement this request would be: first click of the UP or DOWN ARROW displays the current channel (as the BLUE BUTTON does now), and subsequent clicks will move up or down the GUIDE.
> 
> Seems to me that if you want to transfer any MINI-GUIDE functionality to the UP/DOWN ARROWS at all, why do you need to involve a third (BLUE) button? Keeping it involved would mean that if you want to see what's on next on another channel, use the arrows, but if you want to see what's on next on the current channel, use the BLUE button. Not very intuitive user interface design, IMO.
> 
> Plus, it might free up the BLUE BUTTON for other things if D* decided to make this a permanent change, rather than an OPTION. Just my .02. /steve


The discussion about using UP/DOWN for the mini-guide gave me an idea: Instead of adding two more ways to bring up the mini-guide, why not use UP and DOWN for shortcuts for features that currently don't have shortcuts or quick ways to get to them?

Examples:

Set UP to be a shortcut to Channel 1000 (DOD) and DOWN to be a shortcut to the VOD QUEUE.

Or set UP to be a shortcut to Closed Captioning and DOWN to be a shortcut to the TO DO LIST.

Or ... what hopefully will be a universally loved idea p), how about letting the user pick from a list of features to assign their OWN shortcuts to the UP and DOWN keys? These user shortcuts would be operational only when watching a playlist recording or watching LIVE TV, and for any onscreen graphic that popped up over live TV or playback (like the quick menu or the mini-guide), the up/down arrow functionality would temporarily revert to navigation keys while that feature was in use.

My cell phone has a feature that lets me customize the UP key. By default it's assigned to display the calendar, but I can reassign the UP key to launch the alarm clock, the calculator, etc.

For example, let's say I set UP as a shortcut to launch DOD, and DOWN to go to Closed Captioning. Users could do whatever they wanted ... pick any two features, and assign them to UP and DOWN. If I'm watching live TV and hit DOWN, CC appears. If I'm watching live TV and hit BLUE (mini-guide), the arrow functionality for the min-guide takes precedence, so temporarily UP/DOWN act as navigation keys again. Just like the quick menu ...

How cool would that be to able to customize the UP/DOWN arrows during playback and live TV? 

To expand on this a little bit, how easy would it be to customize this? The first time a user presses the navigation UP or DOWN key in live TV or playback, a pop-up message appears: You may assign a shortcut to this key. Would you like to do that now? [Yes] [No] [Don't ask me again]. Answer YES, and you are taken to a Setup screen to pick options for UP and DOWN.

I want this!


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve said:


> The current request we are talking about is:
> 
> *OPTION to launch the mini-guide by pressing the UP or DOWN arrow.*
> 
> If you continue to read on, Lucky13 OK'd this wording. It seems pretty intuitive to me. The way I imagine D* would implement this request would be: first click of the UP or DOWN ARROW displays the current channel (as the BLUE BUTTON does now), and subsequent clicks will move up or down the GUIDE.
> 
> Plus, it might free up the BLUE BUTTON for other things if D* decided to make this a permanent change, rather than an OPTION. Just my .02. /steve


I say yes.
Then make the blue button VOD and the yellow To Do.


----------



## Drew2k

Sirshagg said:


> I say yes.
> Then make the blue button VOD and the yellow To Do.


It's currently two clicks to get to the TO DO list: LIST + YELLOW.

It's currently two clicks to get to the previous channel in the mini-guide: BLUE + UP.

(And it's currently two clicks to get to the next channel in the mini-guide: BLUE + DOWN.)

In live TV and playback, YELLOW toggles audio options, so this key already has a use.


----------



## Sirshagg

Drew2k said:


> In live TV and playback, YELLOW toggles audio options, so this key already has a use.


Learn something new every day.


----------



## Drew2k

Sirshagg said:


> Learn something new every day.


It's not very apparent, because you need to be on a channel that has secondary audio. If you are on one of those channels with alternate audio, you'll see a YELLOW circle in the INFO pane. Otherwise you just see the BLUE circle there for the mini-guide ...


----------



## Steve

One new item has been added to the Wish List, a comprehensive SEARCH/AUTORECORD proposal. This new suggestion ties together many ideas that were previously on the list, so it is worded in such a way that while we would like the "full meal", D* might also serve it to us "a la carte":

"*Implement SEARCH and AUTORECORD as described here, or key concepts contained within: Top-level CATEGORY search, TITLE AUTORECORD, multiple keywords, wildcards, BOOLEAN logic, CHANNEL filters and REMOTE keypad shortcuts: [...]*"

This suggestion's entire proposal and related POLL may be found here.

These items were removed from the list to make way for this suggestion:
*
Search for "just what you want to watch" by allowing SEARCHES or AUTORECORDS to be filtered by CUSTOM channel lists. HR20 manual, p.31.
An AUTORECORD option for TITLE searches, as described in the manual on pp.20 & 31.
Add an INSERT function to SEARCH term input, and assign CLR|SPC|INS|DEL shortcuts to the R|G|Y|B remote buttons.
SEARCH/AUTORECORD should allow the use of multiple keywords, wildcards and BOOLEAN (AND/OR/NOT) logic.
Add "CATEGORY" as a new top-level search type on the SEARCH Menu.
When inputting SEARCH terms, OPTION to use REW as backspace, FF as space, and STOP as clear.
*Please be sure to update your Wish List survey and let D* know how you feel about this suggestion. TIA. /steve


----------



## jgrade

This is a long thread so sorry if this is a repeat.

Would love to see a feature I used to have on my Dish DVR. While in the guide, the currently highlighted program would auto fill the search screen so I could instantly search without having to enter the data. Last night I came in on the middle of Scrooged, so I wanted to search for the next times it was showing so I could record. It would be nice to press "search" (should be a hard button like red etc) and the search criteria would be filled in as Scrooged automatically.


----------



## Steve

jgrade said:


> This is a long thread so sorry if this is a repeat.
> 
> Would love to see a feature I used to have on my Dish DVR. While in the guide, the currently highlighted program would auto fill the search screen so I could instantly search without having to enter the data. Last night I came in on the middle of Scrooged, so I wanted to search for the next times it was showing so I could record. It would be nice to press "search" (should be a hard button like red etc) and the search criteria would be filled in as Scrooged automatically.


Interesting idea. Did Dish not have an "EPISODES" option?

What I do to see when an HR20 show might air again is hit "INFO", "MORE INFO", "EPISODES", while watching the LIVE broadcast. Seems to work OK. /steve


----------



## Steve

I just fixed a Wish List formatting error that may have made it difficult to read the latest request in Internet Explorer. Sorry about that. /steve


----------



## Sirshagg

Id really like to see see some kind of visual indicator in the guide for shows I have a SL to but that will not be recorded becasue they are repeats and my SL is set to first run only.


----------



## Sirshagg

The playlist currently indicates shows are watched or unwatched. They change to watched even if you have only watched 10 seconds. 

I'd like to see a third indicator - partially watched. Additionally, this should only be tripped once at least a few minutes have been watched.


----------



## jgrade

Steve said:


> Interesting idea. Did Dish not have an "EPISODES" option?
> 
> What I do to see when an HR20 show might air again is hit "INFO", "MORE INFO", "EPISODES", while watching the LIVE broadcast. Seems to work OK. /steve


I am not too familiar with EPISODES, but on Dish pressing search from the remote brought up a wildcard search with the currently highlighted or showing program title in the search criteria window. Great shortcut for finding the next showing of the program.


----------



## Steve

jgrade said:


> I am not too familiar with EPISODES, but on Dish pressing search from the remote brought up a wildcard search with the currently highlighted or showing program title in the search criteria window. Great shortcut for finding the next showing of the program.


Next time you're watching a show live, click "info, more info, episodes". See what you think. I could be wrong, but might be just as easy as going into SEARCH to find the next showing, even if it's pre-filled in for you. /s


----------



## wismile

I posted this in the general forum and Stuart suggested I move it here.


I love how easy it is to record with the HR20...but some things just make me wonder.

Currently if you highlight an upcoming program in the guide; press "Select" and "Record Once" then scroll to the left it will bring you to the "Keep Until" option.

I rarely - if ever use - that option is this circumstance. The option I use almost 100% of the time is "Stop" so I can extend the recording. Granted I record a lot of sports. But I wonder if anyone else sees this as an easy to correct annoyance. If they routed the left scroll to bring us to "Stop" I think it would save a lot of people a couple steps every time they record a sporting event. Am I alone on this?


----------



## RUBBLE

With the new GUI, I would like to see the HD icon (in the guide) blue again like it is on the H20. It would really stand out next to the white lettering of the show titles.


----------



## Steve

RUBBLE said:


> With the new GUI, I would like to see the HD icon (in the guide) blue again like it is on the H20. It would really stand out next to the white lettering of the show titles.


The "*OPTION to change color schemes or themes.*" is an item on the current Wish List survey. It doesn't directly address your wish, but it might, so if you haven't taken the survey yet, please do!  /steve


----------



## Steve

I've got a bunch of programs in my HISTORY that were either "deleted", "canceled" or "not recorded", with no explanations as to why. I think we need a Wish List item that reads something like:
*
Recording HISTORY should log and display the reason a show was "Canceled", "Deleted", or "Not Recorded".*

The INFO balloon could say: _Reasons should include: "Canceled by viewer", "Deleted by viewer", "Deleted to make disk space available", "Deleted because it exceeds the KEEP AT MOST number of episodes", "Not recorded because same episode previously appears in HISTORY as RECORDED", and "Not recorded because it conflicts with higher priority RECORDINGS"._

Any objections to adding this to the list? Did I miss any reasons? TIA. /steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> I've got a bunch of programs in my HISTORY that were either "deleted", "canceled" or "not recorded", with no explanations as to why. I think we need a Wish List item that reads something like:
> *
> Recording HISTORY should log and display the reason a show was "Canceled", "Deleted", or "Not Recorded".*
> 
> The INFO balloon could say: _Reasons should include: "Canceled by viewer", "Deleted by viewer", "Deleted to make disk space available", "Deleted because it exceeds the KEEP AT MOST number of episodes", "Not recorded because same episode previously appears in HISTORY as RECORDED", and "Not recorded because it conflicts with higher priority RECORDINGS"._
> 
> Any objections to adding this to the list? Did I miss any reasons? TIA. /steve


Great addition. Can you amend to also have the history show the date it was deleted? I just noticed today that one of my VOD downloads was deleted, and it was due to the expiration date of 9/14 being reached. It was listed in the history on the date the recording was made, with no indication of when it was deleted.


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> Great addition. Can you amend to also have the history show the date it was deleted? I just noticed today that one of my VOD downloads was deleted, and it was due to the expiration date of 9/14 being reached. It was listed in the history on the date the recording was made, with no indication of when it was deleted.


Good add.

*Recording HISTORY should log the reason and date a show was "Canceled", "Deleted", or "Not Recorded".*

_The affected program's info should display either: "Canceled by viewer", "Deleted by viewer", "Deleted to make disk space available", "Deleted because it exceeds the KEEP AT MOST number of episodes", "*Deleted because it expired*", "Not recorded because same episode previously appears in HISTORY as RECORDED", or "Not recorded because of higher priority RECORDING conflicts"._

/steve


----------



## Stuart Sweet

My 5,000th post is a thank you to Steve and Doug Brott for the wish list, and for their friendship, support and camaraderie.


----------



## Doug Brott

Cheers Stuart and Congrats .. Thank you for all that you have done yourself ..


----------



## Steve

Doug Brott said:


> Cheers Stuart and Congrats .. Thank you for all that you have done yourself ..


Congrats as well! And thanks for being such a major contributor to the collegial and constructive atmosphere around here that we all enjoy and benefit from.  /steve


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> *Recording HISTORY should log the reason and date a show was "Canceled", "Deleted", or "Not Recorded".*
> 
> _The affected program's info should display either: "Canceled by viewer", "Deleted by viewer", "Deleted to make disk space available", "Deleted because it exceeds the KEEP AT MOST number of episodes", "Deleted because it expired", "Not recorded because same episode previously appears in HISTORY as RECORDED", or "Not recorded because of higher priority RECORDING conflicts"._


 Just occurred to me that maybe, if we're lucky, D* might even display the highlighted program's "reason/date" above the HISTORY list, instead of the static _"This list contains past scheduled programs info..." _message!  /steve


----------



## Zym3r

This blows me away - I'm an ex Hughes receiver owner, and now an HR-20 owner (year ago this month) and I sat down with my new remote on the first day and pushed those up and down arrows 10 times, and nothing happened! I thought the remote was broken! As an unappointed repersentative of the mini-guide users here, I HATE the way it's implemented on the HR20.

It's mischaracterized as a "possible change in functionality" on the (yes, otherwise FABULOUSLY helpful, needed, and beloved) HR-20 Wish List, so people are voting it down, but that's just soooo wrong - it wouldn't change any existing fuctionality. Why not enable the up and down arrows during regular playback? They are currently unused - so what's with the negativity? If you **accidentally** pushed it?

Almost a third of the population is using it over the full guide (everyone has their own reasons, and the "why"s aren't the issue here), but its' usability is currently crippled on the HR20.

I certainly wouldn't vote down improving access to full-screen guide on an UNUSED BUTTON just because it's not how **I** surf for what else is on. 

Help a brother out?


----------



## Steve

Zym3r said:


> This blows me away - I'm an ex Hughes receiver owner, and now an HR-20 owner (year ago this month) and I sat down with my new remote on the first day and pushed those up and down arrows 10 times, and nothing happened! I thought the remote was broken! As an unappointed repersentative of the mini-guide users here, I HATE the way it's implemented on the HR20.
> 
> It's mischaracterized as a "possible change in functionality" on the (yes, otherwise FABULOUSLY helpful, needed, and beloved) HR-20 Wish List, so people are voting it down, but that's just soooo wrong - it wouldn't change any existing fuctionality. Why not enable the up and down arrows during regular playback? They are currently unused - so what's with the negativity? If you **accidentally** pushed it?
> 
> Almost a third of the population is using it over the full guide (everyone has their own reasons, and the "why"s aren't the issue here), but its' usability is currently crippled on the HR20.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't vote down improving access to full-screen guide on an UNUSED BUTTON just because it's not how **I** surf for what else is on.
> 
> Help a brother out?


I like this feature request too and wish it was scoring better.

The YELLOW BALL is there because depending on how D* implements it, it could remove MINIGUIDE functionality from the BLUE BUTTON, which is where folks are used to having it now, so it might cause a change in current functionality. I'll explain that in the request's feature balloon. Maybe that will help.

If more people wanted to THUMBS UP this request, the YELLOW BALL is not what's stopping them, IMO, since they already know they are voting for a change in functionality when they give it a THUMBS UP. IOW, they know they no longer want to use the BLUE BUTTON to bring up the MINIGUIDE. Those that are voting against it may either feel the up/down arrows could be better used in a different way, or just don't think it's an important enough request for D* to spend any time on it. Don't forget, 2/3 of the folks in that poll really don't care for the MINIGUIDE at all.

Just my .02.

/steve

*EDIT: Coincidentally, we just received another request for the UP/DOWN arrows!  See Below.*


----------



## Steve

*cnmsales* came up with an interesting suggestion in this thread:
*
"The UP/DOWN ARROWS should toggle between the HD and SD versions of the current channel."*

This will allow you to hide SD duplicates, but still give you the benefits of both worlds. No cluttered GUIDE, but the ability to use your display to "smart stretch" the SD version of 4:3 content, or to flip to the SD version of an RSN that may contain interactive content.

Based on this idea, I'd like to add one more request, since the folks in my household like to "smart stretch" shows they record, like "Seinfeld" or "I Love Lucy".

*"OPTION to RECORD the SD duplicate when scheduling a recording or SERIES LINK."*
_
This option should be available for manual recordings as well._

Sound good? Or did I miss something? /steve


----------



## Indiana627

I have a new idea on deleting a recorded show during playback. Currently if you're watching a show and want to delete it, you either have to press and hold the ADVANCE button to get to the end of the recording so the Delete/Don't Delete box pops up, OR hit List and get back to the Playlist, then navigate to that show (since List always defaults back to the first show on the List) and then hit the RED button for delete.

How about instead, just hit the RED button during playback and the Delete/Don't Delete option pops up on screen just like if you were at the end of the recording?

_*During playback of a recorded show, pressing the RED button will immediately bring up the Delete/Don't Delete dialog box.*_

Only problem I see is there is a proposal to have the RED button perform a different function during playback: _Use RED and GREEN buttons to jump to the START or END of a recording or the live buffer, instead of the current "PRESS and HOLD" of ADVANCE or REPLAY method._

So either modify that existing wish list item so the RED button could delete during playback, or modify my request to use a different button than the RED button. My thought against this though would be since RED is used for delete elsewhere, it would make since to keep it as the delete button. Perhaps the BLUE and YELLOW buttons could be used in 'jump to the START or END of a recording' item listed above?


----------



## Steve

Indiana627 said:


> I have a new idea on deleting a recorded show during playback. Currently if you're watching a show and want to delete it, you either have to press and hold the ADVANCE button to get to the end of the recording so the Delete/Don't Delete box pops up, OR hit List and get back to the Playlist, then navigate to that show (since List always defaults back to the first show on the List) and then hit the RED button for delete.


Good suggestion, *Indy*, but not sure if you know you can hit the STOP button (or now the LEFT ARROW) during PLAYBACK and be immediately taken to a DELETE menu.

Or if PRESS/HOLD worked better, you could PRESS/HOLD ADVANCE and jump to the end of the RECORDING and the "Delete/Don't Delete" POP-UP. This is just one helpful reason "*Use RED and GREEN buttons to jump to the START or END of a recording or the live buffer, instead of the current "PRESS and HOLD" of ADVANCE or REPLAY method*" is on the list. 

Just my .02. Others please weigh-in.

/steve


----------



## Indiana627

I did not know the STOP or LEFT ARROW buttons would bring up the Delete menu during playback. I'll have to check it out. That should do what I'm looking for: a quick way to delete a recorded program. Thanks.


----------



## lucky13

Steve said:


> *cnmsales* came up with an interesting suggestion in this thread:
> *
> "The UP/DOWN ARROWS should toggle between the HD and SD versions of the current channel."*
> 
> This will allow you to hide SD duplicates, but still give you the benefits of both worlds. No cluttered GUIDE, but the ability to use your display to "smart stretch" the SD version of 4:3 content, or to flip to the SD version of an RSN that may contain interactive content.
> 
> Based on this idea, I'd like to add one more request, since the folks in my household like to "smart stretch" shows they record, like "Seinfeld" or "I Love Lucy".
> 
> *"OPTION to RECORD the SD duplicate when scheduling a recording or SERIES LINK."*
> _
> This option should be available for manual recordings as well._
> 
> Sound good? Or did I miss something? /steve


If you want to SL an SD dupe, you can unhide the SD channels, and the press R-R in the guide on the program on the SD channel listing.


----------



## Steve

Indiana627 said:


> I did not know the STOP or LEFT ARROW buttons would bring up the Delete menu during playback. I'll have to check it out. That should do what I'm looking for: a quick way to delete a recorded program. Thanks.


Neither will bring up the POP-UP, but they take you to the same menu you see when you select a program from the PLAYLIST, with the DELETE option in the left pane. For the POP-UP, a press-hold of ADVANCE will get you to the end of the buffer, presumably within a few seconds of it appearing. This assumes your PRESS/HOLD works reliably. Mine doesn't, especially on my RF HR20's. /steve


----------



## Steve

lucky13 said:


> If you want to SL an SD dupe, you can unhide the SD channels, and the press R-R in the guide on the program on the SD channel listing.


Definite work-around, but a lot of work. I'm lazy! :lol:

Also, what happens when you switch back to "hide SD dupes", and that channel is no longer available in the future, even though the Series Link is still active? Does the SL "remember" you picked the SD channel, even though it may no longer be in the GUIDE? I'm guessing it won't be an issue, but I haven't had a chance to confirm yet. /steve


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> *cnmsales* came up with an interesting suggestion in this thread:
> *
> "The UP/DOWN ARROWS should toggle between the HD and SD versions of the current channel."*
> 
> This will allow you to hide SD duplicates, but still give you the benefits of both worlds. No cluttered GUIDE, but the ability to use your display to "smart stretch" the SD version of 4:3 content, or to flip to the SD version of an RSN that may contain interactive content.
> 
> Based on this idea, I'd like to add one more request, since the folks in my household like to "smart stretch" shows they record, like "Seinfeld" or "I Love Lucy".
> 
> *"OPTION to RECORD the SD duplicate when scheduling a recording or SERIES LINK."*
> _
> This option should be available for manual recordings as well._


I'm editing this request to "reserve" the DOWN ARROW for some future use, like DLB switching, CC toggle, etc.

*"The UP ARROW should toggle between the HD and SD versions of the current channel."*

Let me know what you all think. /steve


----------



## Indiana627

Steve said:


> For the POP-UP, a press-hold of ADVANCE will get you to the end of the buffer, presumably within a few seconds of it appearing. This assumes your PRESS/HOLD works reliably. Mine doesn't... /steve


Nor does mine which is why I was looking at the RED button to bring up the Delete pop up. I'll try out the Stop or Left Arrow to see how they work. Thanks - this is why this site is so good!


----------



## Steve

Indiana627 said:


> Thanks - this is why this site is so good!


Ya, it's like watching baseball. I've been an ardent fan my whole life, but at least once or twice a season, I'll see something happen in a game that I never saw happen before.  /steve


----------



## Steve

In a recent poll, 314 of 413 voters were in favor of a more logical channel line-up reorganization. This poll was open to all DirecTV customers, not just HR20 users, but since there is no general D* Wish List, I'd like to add it here. We already have a precedent for this, with the "Show only channels in the current subscription package" request.

Here's what I'm proposing for Wednesday's update:

"*A logical reorganization of the channel line-up that would result in numerical groupings by subject matter: Networks, News, Sports, Movies, Shopping, Music, etc.*"

Sound OK? /steve


----------



## Steve

I've just been PM'd by Mr. Brott that this will be my 2000th post! I'll try to keep my yap shut more often in the future. :lol: /steve


----------



## Indiana627

Steve said:


> Good suggestion, *Indy*, but not sure if you know you can hit the STOP button (or now the LEFT ARROW) during PLAYBACK and be immediately taken to a DELETE menu.


I tried this out last night and it's still kinda clunky and not a fast way to delete a show IMHO. I still like my idea of being able to hit the RED button during playback and have the Delete/Don't Delete box pop up. Any way to add my original idea of

_*During playback of a recorded show, pressing the RED button will immediately bring up the Delete/Don't Delete dialog box.*_

added to the list?


----------



## Steve

Mark, perhaps you could run a poll or thread on this idea to see what others think? There doesn't seem to be much traction for it in this thread so far, and I hesitate to add another "Red Button during PLAY" idea to the list, since the other one is scoring "green", meaning folks are currently in favor of it.

Perhaps the poll could be something like "What is the best use for the RED button during PLAYBACK", and the options could be your "delete" idea vs. the current Wish List "Jump to Beginning/End of recording or LIVE BUFFER" idea.

Where at all possible, I want to try not sending D* mixed signals on feature requests. There are already a couple of instances of that on the list now, and I don't want to add to it.

My personal feeling is that hitting LEFT or STOP to get to a DELETE option during a recording is acceptable, but the current PRESS/HOLD of ADVANCE to jump to END is not, so I would prefer that one get fixed first, but that's just my .02. We need to get others to weigh-in.

Thx. /steve


----------



## shendley

Someone asked in the "Network Log Off Notification" thread in the CE forum if the request to disable or make optional the "Network Log Off Notification" was in the Wish List. I took it yesterday and didn't see it. Any way we could get a request to either turn that darn notification off or give us the option to disable it if we want to in the wish list? This may be a testament to how well the HR 20 is working these days, but that log off notification has become the most annoying feature of this machine for me personally lately.


----------



## Steve

It's been there, in the "EASE OF USE" category. Couldn't decide a better place to put it:

*OPTION to disable/enable Caller ID & network notifications separately.
*
/steve


----------



## shendley

Oops! Missed that.



Steve said:


> It's been there, in the "EASE OF USE" category. Couldn't decide a better place to put it:
> 
> *OPTION to disable/enable Caller ID & network notifications separately.
> *
> /steve


----------



## MEJHarrison

I've only had my HR-20 since Monday, so I'm not sure if this was ever brought up in past incarnations of the list or not.  But on my old zippered Tivo, I had the ability to setup an alias list for my caller ID. So instead of the CID showing "Wireless (503) 123-4567" I could have it display "William". I'd love the ability to setup aliases on the HR-20 for phone numbers.


----------



## Steve

Here's a link to this week's Wish List news. It contains the most recent list updates and a "What's HOT, What's NOT" recap. /steve


----------



## Steve

I took a crack at rewording this one to make it a little more apparent what we're asking for, since it's such a cool feature request, IMO. What used to be:

*Ability to jump ahead or back "NN" minutes by pressing "NN" plus FF or REW*

Now reads:

*OPTION to jump ahead or back in a recording by pressing "3-FF", e.g., to jump ahead 3 minutes, or "1-5-RW" to jump back 15 minutes.*

Seems to me this would be a very handy way to jump past 3 minutes of commercials, or half-time in a football game. It also would make the PRESS-HOLD method of "skip-to-tick" less of an issue.

Let's see if it does any better worded this way.  /steve


----------



## gully_foyle

Steve said:


> Before you vote a *THUMBS DOWN*, please be sure the request isn't just for an optional change! If an item gets a high enough % of *THUMBS DOWN*, it will be removed from the list on the basis that if it's inconvenient to a high-enough % of the user base, it shouldn't be there at all.


As an engineer, I have an issue with this suggestion. Every time you add an "option" you are creating an additional path in the software, sometimes a significant path. This creates many additional error possibilities, as entirely new interactions have to be developed and debugged _while maintaining_ all the old ones.

Further, someplace the option has to be set and stored, and a large set of these options will make device setup confusing and difficult for many users. Complexity is not a design virtue. See Word, Microsoft.

So, if a change is a minor one, with little impact (e.g. an optional second button for the same function), then maybe it's a don't-care. But an option that creates a second functional method for doing the same thing (e.g. the TiVo list menu (which I like)), then maybe you want to decide if the additional complexity is worth the effort.

So, an option should be treated just like you would any other change. _Calling it an "option" should not give the idea a pass._

I had a manager once who settled all problems with "make it an option and do it both ways." Bad management, because his lack of decision meant the product was far more complicated than it had to be, took longer to develop, and had more bugs than it should have had.


----------



## gully_foyle

So, having said that...

There's a function that I miss from the HR10: the ability to switch tuners, and even to see what's on the other tuner. WHile ideally I'd like to clone the HR10 in many ways I'll settle for this:

*Down-arrow, while in Live TV, with no menu up, switches tuners. The progress bar, and/or the channel banner, indicates which tuner is active in some way, if only by the position of an icon.*

Being able to force a tuner change would have been real useful in working through this HD test channel/config-setup nightmare.

Ideally, down-arrow while displaying the banner does exactly what the HR10 does -- cycles through several banner options such as SAP, other tuner info, and banner display options. But I could live without this.

Note: this is not intended as an "option", but a new feature. Currently, I think down-arrow does nothing in either Live TV or banner display. This might also work well with the proposed up-arrow-cycles-banner-formats wishlist item.


----------



## Steve

kcmurphy88 said:


> So, having said that...
> 
> There's a function that I miss from the HR10: the ability to switch tuners, and even to see what's on the other tuner. WHile ideally I'd like to clone the HR10 in many ways I'll settle for this:
> 
> *Down-arrow, while in Live TV, with no menu up, switches tuners. The progress bar, and/or the channel banner, indicates which tuner is active in some way, if only by the position of an icon.*
> 
> Being able to force a tuner change would have been real useful in working through this HD test channel/config-setup nightmare.
> 
> Ideally, down-arrow while displaying the banner does exactly what the HR10 does -- cycles through several banner options such as SAP, other tuner info, and banner display options. But I could live without this.
> 
> Note: this is not intended as an "option", but a new feature. Currently, I think down-arrow does nothing in either Live TV or banner display. This might also work well with the proposed up-arrow-cycles-banner-formats wishlist item.


The "THUMBS DOWN" guidance is simply meant to mean: "if this is implemented and you can still use this feature the way you like, don't vote it down if it allows someone else to use the feature the way they like."

Ya, there are exceptions, and no voting method is ever gonna be perfect, so all I can recommend is to vote with your heart when you feel it's warranted.

The more important thing is... *you took the time to vote!* And for that, I thank you!  /steve


----------



## Steve

kcmurphy88 said:


> So, having said that...
> 
> There's a function that I miss from the HR10: the ability to switch tuners, and even to see what's on the other tuner. WHile ideally I'd like to clone the HR10 in many ways I'll settle for this:
> 
> *Down-arrow, while in Live TV, with no menu up, switches tuners. The progress bar, and/or the channel banner, indicates which tuner is active in some way, if only by the position of an icon.*
> 
> Being able to force a tuner change would have been real useful in working through this HD test channel/config-setup nightmare.
> 
> Ideally, down-arrow while displaying the banner does exactly what the HR10 does -- cycles through several banner options such as SAP, other tuner info, and banner display options. But I could live without this.
> 
> Note: this is not intended as an "option", but a new feature. Currently, I think down-arrow does nothing in either Live TV or banner display. This might also work well with the proposed up-arrow-cycles-banner-formats wishlist item.


If D* ever implemented DLB's, they might use the DOWN ARROW to switch tuners (like the HR10), so you're idea to use that key is a good one.

I think the flaw in the plan, though, is that when you're not recording on the second tuner, I'm not sure it's active (and if it is, it's certainly not buffering anything), so what would be the point of switching to it? If you just wanted to flip between two live channels, won't PREV do that now?

And if you are recording on the second tuner, PREV will also switch between the RECORDING tuner and the LIVE tuner.

If I'm missing something obvious in your suggestion, please be patient with me! :lol: /steve


----------



## Steve

I've edited the voting guidance on the Wish List Survey page a bit, based on feedback I've received in different threads that some folks are still not entirely clear on what basis they should vote. I hope this helps:

"Vote *THUMBS UP* if you would use a feature, if implemented.

Vote *NEUTRAL* (center column) if you might use a feature, or don't mind it being implemented for others who may use it more, like _"a quick toggle for Closed-Captions"_. Unless you change it, this will be your default vote for each item.

Vote *THUMBS DOWN* if a feature would negatively impact your HR20 user experience. Before voting *THUMBS DOWN*, please consider if the requested change isn't for an _option_, and even if implemented, you will still be able to use the HR20 the way you want. Some items have been flagged with a "green dot" to make this distinction clearer."

/steve


----------



## kenn157

I would love both my HR's to see each-other on the network and play each-other's recordings.


----------



## Steve

kenn157 said:


> I would love both my HR's to see each-other on the network and play each-other's recordings.


*Multi-Room Viewing via the Ethernet Port* is on the list, so if you haven't already voted for it, here's your chance!  /steve


----------



## kenn157

Steve said:


> *Multi-Room Viewing via the Ethernet Port* is on the list, so if you haven't already voted for it, here's your chance!  /steve


Voted!


----------



## SockMonkey

I know it's late, but I finally got around to wading through this HR20 wish list and placed my votes.

One small thing I would like to request be either added to the list or added to this line item..."SERIES LINK recording options as follows: *RECORD: *[First Run/Repeat/Both]*;* *KEEP AT MOST:* [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]*;* *WHEN LIMIT REACHED:* [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]*;* *AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?:* [Yes/No]"

We need the option "All" added to the "*RECORD: *[First Run/Repeat/Both]" selections. This would be similar to the (fairly recent) TIVO addtion of "All (with duplicates)".

In my case, I have toddlers who watch the same shows over and over... Dora, Diegeo, LazyTown to name a few. I have SL's set up for these shows, but recently I realized that the 5 shows I have being kept are the same 5 we've had for a couple months now. No new ones record... or one records every couple weeks. I have it set to "Both" but I realize now that only records the first airing of a repeat or first run episode. The same 5 episodes don't seem to be a problem to the kids, but I'm going nuts having to hear (not necessarily watch) the same shows over and over again. I just want the HR20 to record every airing of the show so I can get a little variety.

Anyway, hope you feel it's a justified thing to add to the Record options and thus to the wish list.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Steve

SockMonkey said:


> I know it's late, but I finally got around to wading through this HR20 wish list and placed my votes.
> 
> One small thing I would like to request be either added to the list or added to this line item..."SERIES LINK recording options as follows: *RECORD: *[First Run/Repeat/Both]*;* *KEEP AT MOST:* [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]*;* *WHEN LIMIT REACHED:* [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]*;* *AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?:* [Yes/No]"
> 
> We need the option "All" added to the "*RECORD: *[First Run/Repeat/Both]" selections. This would be similar to the (fairly recent) TIVO addtion of "All (with duplicates)".
> 
> In my case, I have toddlers who watch the same shows over and over... Dora, Diegeo, LazyTown to name a few. I have SL's set up for these shows, but recently I realized that the 5 shows I have being kept are the same 5 we've had for a couple months now. No new ones record... or one records every couple weeks. I have it set to "Both" but I realize now that only records the first airing of a repeat or first run episode. The same 5 episodes don't seem to be a problem to the kids, but I'm going nuts having to hear (not necessarily watch) the same shows over and over again. I just want the HR20 to record every airing of the show so I can get a little variety.
> 
> Anyway, hope you feel it's a justified thing to add to the Record options and thus to the wish list.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


I think the intent of BOTH was "ALL with duplicates", but I could be wrong.

Does TiVo offer 3 options or 4? If 3, I'll change BOTH to "ALL with Dupes". If 4, I'll add "ALL with Dupes". For those who know, please advise. Thanks! /steve


----------



## SockMonkey

Steve said:


> I think the intent of BOTH was "ALL with duplicates", but I could be wrong.
> 
> Does TiVo offer 3 options or 4? If 3, I'll change BOTH to "ALL with Dupes". If 4, I'll add "ALL with Dupes". For those who know, please advise. Thanks! /steve


I strongly believe that is not the case, and it's certainly not how the HR20 works. Both = First run & repeats, however it only records the first showing of each of them since you set up your SL.

The simple fact is... Nick Jr shows "LazyTown" each day. My HR20 hasn't recorded an episode in about a month. Why? Because they're all repeats which have been recorded once before. But, since I have a 5 recording limit, those older ones are long gone from my playlist. They won't automatically record now because they've been recorded once before. I need an "All (with duplicates)" option.

Before that option was on the Tivo boxes, they performed the exact same way. I believe that the option wasn't introduced to the Tivos until after I got my HR20 (could be wrong). Either way, I'm not bringing this up as one of those "I had this on my Tivo and want it on my HR20" requests. This is something that I realized I needed on the HR20, told a buddy about it, and he replied... "Yeah, they added something like that to my Tivo recently." When I checked my SD HDVR2 DirecTV (that I still use in my bedroom) there it was and it works perfectly.

Try it, you'll see, "Both" does not equal "All (with duplicates)."
Bob


----------



## Steve

SockMonkey said:


> Try it, you'll see, "Both" does not equal "All (with duplicates)."


Can't try it. No TiVo here.  That's why I was asking if it was a "4th" option.

In the meantime, I got a PM confirmation that "ALL with Dupes" on the TiVo basically ignores the "28-day rule", so I'll add it as an option. No problem.

/steve


----------



## SockMonkey

Steve said:


> Can't try it. No TiVo here.  That's why I was asking if it was a "4th" option.
> 
> In the meantime, I got a PM confirmation that "ALL with Dupes" on the TiVo basically ignores the "28-day rule", so I'll add it as an option. No problem.
> 
> /steve


Cool, thanks. And to clarify, I actually meant for you to try setting up a SL for something that airs frequently using "Both" and you'd see what I meant.

Thanks for adding it to the wishlist!
Bob


----------



## Jlg

My H20 has been installed for 3 days now. I took the wishlist survey, and I have two immediate things I would like to see. I skimmed through the 17 pages of this thread and didn't see them, so if they are there, I apologize.

1. I would like to see the original air date in the program description. I really miss this from my old Mitsubishi satellite receiver.

2. Cruise control-
Since the number pad is unused while viewing a recording (not pausing live TV but an actual playback of something recorded previously), I would like 3 to be forward 15 minutes, 2 to be back 15 minutes, 6 to be forward 30 seconds, 5 to be back 30 seconds, 9 to be forward 5 seconds, 8 to be back 5 seconds. I realize this might be confusing as it couldn't be implemented for live TV, but it would enhance the viewing of recorded material greatly imho.


----------



## Steve

Jlg said:


> My H20 has been installed for 3 days now. I took the wishlist survey, and I have two immediate things I would like to see. I skimmed through the 17 pages of this thread and didn't see them, so if they are there, I apologize.
> 
> 1. I would like to see the original air date in the program description. I really miss this from my old Mitsubishi satellite receiver.
> 
> 2. Cruise control-
> Since the number pad is unused while viewing a recording (not pausing live TV but an actual playback of something recorded previously), I would like 3 to be forward 15 minutes, 2 to be back 15 minutes, 6 to be forward 30 seconds, 5 to be back 30 seconds, 9 to be forward 5 seconds, 8 to be back 5 seconds. I realize this might be confusing as it couldn't be implemented for live TV, but it would enhance the viewing of recorded material greatly imho.


:welcome_s *Jlg*!

First request is on there already, in the SEARCH/AUTORECORD category:
*
Add more program description INFO, to enable more detailed SEARCHES and provide more show details.
*
A variation of your second request is also on there:

*OPTION to jump ahead or back in a recording by pressing "3-FF", e.g., to jump ahead 3 minutes, or "1-5-RW" to jump back 15 minutes.*

When we get two very similar requests, if you think a new request should replace the current request, it's helpful to run a thread/poll on the topic to see if others agree. 

/steve


----------



## Jlg

> First request is on there already, in the SEARCH/AUTORECORD category:
> 
> Add more program description INFO, to enable more detailed SEARCHES and provide more show details.


For me, my request if a very precise request rather than a generic "Add more program info", and important enough to bring up as a separate topic, i.e. a simple unambiguous request that Directv could easily respond to. I could be totally misreading how this works however.

As to the second, I'd prefer a single button push for an activity when I'm trying to rapidly get around, not multiple button pushes that would take longer than hitting a single button multiple times, but that's just me.

And thank you for this wonderful opportunity to air my wants.


----------



## Steve

Jlg said:


> For me, my request if a very precise request rather than a generic "Add more program info", and important enough to bring up as a separate topic, i.e. a simple unambiguous request that Directv could easily respond to. I could be totally misreading how this works however.
> 
> As to the second, I'd prefer a single button push for an activity when I'm trying to rapidly get around, not multiple button pushes that would take longer than hitting a single button multiple times, but that's just me.
> 
> And thank you for this wonderful opportunity to air my wants.


If you give me a list of specific details (like Original Air Date, Actors, etc.), I can add it to the INFO balloon for that request. Not a problem at all. /steve


----------



## Jlg

> If you give me a list of specific details (like Original Air Date, Actors, etc.), I can add it to the INFO balloon for that request. Not a problem at all.


When I click on the info balloon I get-


> Actor searches are producing more 'hits' on the HR10 than on the HR20, which probably means the HR20 is not keeping as much of the Tribune Media Service show data as the HR10.


Which doesn't seem very helpful to me.

As far as I'm concerned, the only important one is Original Air Date. Others will have to state their preferences remembering there is only 3 lines available on the guide display.

Oh, and rather than be in Search/Autorecord, I would prefer to see it in user interface or ease of use.


----------



## gregchak

I've recently have gotten into a few shows that are a couple of years old. They are getting replayed and I have my HR20 setup to record all. When they are replayed, however, they are not replayed in the order in which they were aired. A nice and very handy feature would be to sort your list or even more specifically the items in the series link folders by original air date rather than date they were recorded. I didn't see that information in the info for the program so I guess that information would have to be added to the info for the program first.


----------



## Steve

Jlg said:


> When I click on the info balloon I get-
> 
> Which doesn't seem very helpful to me.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the only important one is Original Air Date. Others will have to state their preferences remembering there is only 3 lines available on the guide display.


First time around, I missed that you wanted OAD to display in t_he GUIDE_. I thought you just wanted to see it in the selected program's description.

You should probably start a thread and run a poll to see how others might feel about this request, because GUIDE real estate is pretty precious. There have been numerous threads to date on how we might redesign the GUIDE to display more hours and more stations.

/steve


----------



## Steve

Looks like D* addressed this one in the latest CE (0x1a3):

*After SEARCH by title, limit final search results to the episodes on the selected channel only!*

Thanks for listening!  /steve


----------



## smiddy

Steve said:


> Looks like D* addressed this one in the latest CE (0x1a3):
> 
> *After SEARCH by title, limit final search results to the episodes on the selected channel only!*
> 
> Thanks for listening!  /steve


Kewl!


----------



## mongo

Three things I would like to see:

1. Press record once in the guide or in live TV to record once, press record again to record season pass (like HR10)

2. Multiple Playlists. When recording a show, ability to set up the playlists it appears on (similar to the channel guides for live TV). There are some shows that I watch that my wife does not, some she watches that I do not, and it would be great to have a few customizable playlists for recorded shows.

3. Ability to record shows to an external device and replay on other HR20s (like Dish Network)

Thanks.


----------



## jwdzubak

Unfortunately I did not find my most desired "wish" in the survey. I am not sure it has been discussed since I have not read the complete thread, but here goes...

I record CSI, Grey's Anatomy, Without a Trace, and ER on thursday nights. Unfortunately, Grey's Anatomy goes until 9:01 on ABC, while ER and WAT both start at 9:00 on NBC and CBS respectively. Thus there is a conflict for one minute and either ER or WAT cannot record (ER in my case due to priority). Why can't the HR20 detect that most of ER could be recorded and do it anyway?

This could be solved by a "Start 'N' minutes later" or "End 'N' minutes earlier" option as was suggested in the wish list survey, but automatic partial recordings would eliminate the need for the option.

So, there it is: automatic partial recordings due to conflicts is my wish...


----------



## Steve

jwdzubak said:


> So, there it is: automatic partial recordings due to conflicts is my wish...


Interesting idea, IMO. Be curious to know what others think. /steve


----------



## Guttboy

I would like to have the ability to see how much free space (in bytes, kilobytes, gigabytes, etc) on the internal or eSATA drives somehow as opposed to just a percentage.


----------



## Steve

mongo said:


> Three things I would like to see:
> 
> 1. Press record once in the guide or in live TV to record once, press record again to record season pass (like HR10)
> 
> 2. Multiple Playlists. When recording a show, ability to set up the playlists it appears on (similar to the channel guides for live TV). There are some shows that I watch that my wife does not, some she watches that I do not, and it would be great to have a few customizable playlists for recorded shows.
> 
> 3. Ability to record shows to an external device and replay on other HR20s (like Dish Network.


#1 is doable now, and press RECORD twice in the GUIDE for a season's pass.

On #3, If you're referring to the DISH "USB archive" feature, from what I've read, saved recordings can only be played back on the unit that recorded them. Has that changed? /steve


----------



## Steve

Guttboy said:


> I would like to have the ability to see how much free space (in bytes, kilobytes, gigabytes, etc) on the internal or eSATA drives somehow as opposed to just a percentage.


Probably something they can show is in System Info.

I'm curious why you think that might be more helpful than just seeing %? /steve


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve said:


> Interesting idea, IMO. Be curious to know what others think. /steve


I don't know that I'd word it as such but ABSOLUTELY. I believe the SA Tivo's have had this ability for quite some time.


----------



## av8rdude

I would like to see all the HR20 menus allow scrolling from the bottom back to the top, etc. So if you are at the top of a menu you could just hit up once and reach the bottom of the list. Or if you reach the bottom of a menu and continue to hit down you will roll to the top of the menu.

This has been on TiVo products for years and my finger has a hard time breaking the habit 

This would fix some of the other suggestions to move the "HDTV Channels" guide category.


----------



## Steve

Sirshagg said:


> I don't know that I'd word it as such but ABSOLUTELY. I believe the SA Tivo's have had this ability for quite some time.


Ya. I'm thinking the wording could be something like: "*When a RECORDING conflict is detected, offer a "RECORD partial" option when appropriate.*" The INFO balloon could read: _If all but a few minutes of a recording can be scheduled, allow the HR20 to automatically calculate the appropriate recording start/end times._

/steve


----------



## Steve

av8rdude said:


> I would like to see all the HR20 menus allow scrolling from the bottom back to the top, etc. So if you are at the top of a menu you could just hit up once and reach the bottom of the list. Or if you reach the bottom of a menu and continue to hit down you will roll to the top of the menu.


We have a couple of requests on the list already intended to make MENU navigation more intuitive. I believe the first one addresses your wish:
*

Continue to scroll the cursor to the bottom (or top) when reaching the top (or bottom) of a list or menu pane. "Aiwa" up to "Zenith" in the remote code list, e.g., or "Zodiac" down to "24" in the PLAYLIST.
Use the REMOTE control alpha keys to quickly navigate to titles in networked media directories or the PLAYLIST. E.g., pressing "A-B-C" should sequentially jump to "Aerosmith-Beatles-Cream".
*If you haven't already, please let D* know how you feel about these features by voting here. TIA.

/steve


----------



## Steve

> You should probably start a thread and run a poll to see how others might feel about this request, because GUIDE real estate is pretty precious. There have been numerous threads to date on how we might redesign the GUIDE to display more hours and more stations.


Based on a separate thread started by *Jlg*, I've modified the current request to read:

"*Add more program description INFO, to allow better SEARCHES and more show details, like "Original Air Date".*"

/steve


----------



## Drew2k

The current wish list item to raise or eliminate the limit of 50 series link is popular, and many theories have been floated that there are technical reasons that prevent DIRECTV from odifying the current limitation. If that is true, then a suggestion made by Sirshagg may be worth some attention:



Sirshagg said:


> So here's a proposal. If it's not reasonably possibly to up the 50 SL limit (which i still hope it is) then give us 2-3 prioritizer lists and let us choose which one is active at any given time.


How about it?


----------



## mikey2k

With DoD now enabled, I realize there is more content I would be willing to pay for. Problem is I only have one wire in my wall (Which mean I can have Internet or phone line, not both behind my TV).

So I would like to see D* enabled purchases over IP instead of phone line. I can't imagine this one is too tough.


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> The current wish list item to raise or eliminate the limit of 50 series link is popular, and many theories have been floated that there are technical reasons that prevent DIRECTV from odifying the current limitation. If that is true, then a suggestion made by Sirshagg may be worth some attention:
> 
> 
> SirShagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a proposal. If it's not reasonably possibly to up the 50 SL limit (which i still hope it is) then give us 2-3 prioritizer lists and let us choose which one is active at any given time.
> 
> 
> 
> How about it?
Click to expand...

In the case of this particular request, we are already unambiguously telling D* we want to be able to schedule more than 50 Series Links. That's all we need to say, IMO. If there's a way for them to satisfy this request, they'll know best how to do it. Putting related work-around requests on the list when there's a knowledge vacuum on our end can only muddy the original request's intent, especially when the work-arounds don't totally satisfy the original desire.

As the current Wish List editor, I am trying to continue the successful and sensible practice established by *Doug Brott*, the List's founding editor, of avoiding similar or overlapping requests wherever possible. By sending potentially mixed messages on feature requests to D*, we run the risk of creating "paralysis by analysis" within whatever D* product development, marketing, customer service and/or technology bureaucracies need to discuss, approve and implement our requests.

We've been averaging about 1 completed request every 2 weeks for the past 4 months, and I'd like to keep that streak going as long as possible. 

/steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Putting related work-around requests on the list when there's a knowledge vacuum on our end can only muddy the original request's intent, especially when the work-arounds don't totally satisfy the original desire.


I think the wish list is a great resource for users to express their desires and it's a great resource for DIRECTV to mine for ideas and prioritize feature requests, but I would contend that there's a "knowledge vacuum" on our end about many items on the wish list, yet the items are on the list anyway. There are also several competing items on the list that make use of the same remote key to achieve specific wishes, and if DIRECTV implements one of those wishes, the others become moot. Seems pretty muddy when the items are looked at collectively. Please don't dismiss one new proposal (multiple priority lists) out of hand when arguments could be made that the proposal has benefits beyond simply exceeding the current limiation of 50 series links and if the proposal is not much different in spirit from other items on the wish list.


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> There are also several competing items on the list that make use of the same remote key to achieve specific wishes, and if DIRECTV implements one of those wishes, the others become moot. Seems pretty muddy when the items are looked at collectively.


Exactly, which is why I am consciously trying to make the list less ambiguous. I am continually reviewing and editing past requests and being careful about the addition of new ones. As you may have noticed, there are now fewer instances of the same key being requested for different uses than there was a month or two ago. Unfortunately, trying to make the almost 100 HR20 Wish List requests more coherent is an ongoing process that often consumes more time than I have available, so I hope folks will please bear with me.

By comparison, the official TiVo "feature idea list" has 29 items on it, and the two VIP 622/722 "wish lists" in this forum have a total of 26 requests (features and user interface).

We'll get there. It will just take some time.  /steve


----------



## su_A_ve

At least searching, I did not find a hit, so here's my request...

A 'panoramic' or 'wide-full' stretch mode. That is, L & R edges get stretched but center is not stretched, for non HD programs.

Or...

When using Native mode, when you output SD, it should be in 4x3 format, without any added bars or stretched. Then I can let my TV do whatever I want with the image (ie stretch, panoramic or wide-full, or nothing).


----------



## djwww98

I would like to see an easy method to synch audio and video. This is obviously a problem throughout the industry. Doesn't matter the delivery method... sat, cable or ota; one networks audio is 50 milliseconds or more ahead of video, and another networks audio is 100 ms behind. Drives me nuts. I have a Denon receiver that can delay audio from 0 to 200 ms but adjustment is buried several menu layers down so it is not realistic to use it much as I go from channel to channel. Plus, sometimes the video is ahead of the audio so it does me no good then. I would love to see a single button that calls up a control graphic that looks like a single horizontal line along the bottom of the screen with a cursor. Centered, the audio delay would be 0. Move it to the left and you move the audio ahead of the video up to 2 or 3 hundred ms. Move it to the right and you delay the audio behind the video up to 2 or 3 hundred ms.
Realistic?
If this had already been suggested, sorry. I didn't feel like reading through 18 pages.


----------



## Steve

su_A_ve said:


> When using Native mode, when you output SD, it should be in 4x3 format, without any added bars or stretched. Then I can let my TV do whatever I want with the image (ie stretch, panoramic or wide-full, or nothing).


Believe it or not, that's already available. Set your HR20 for Native, Stretch, 480i or 480p. As unintuitive as it sounds, "Stretch" on the HR20 actually always outputs the correct "native" aspect ratio, allowing your display to handle things correctly.

We do have a related request on the list that I do wish D* would implement, however:

*OPTION to automatically output SD programs with "Letterbox" in their program description in CROP format on 16:9 displays. Otherwise, use the user-default format.*

This is a situation my display can't handle automatically, but the HR20 can, because the LB tag is in the GUIDE data. /steve


----------



## fineware

Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but there's a feature I had on my HR10-250 that I really wish I had during this time of year:

*Option to make the guide filter operate on the programming rather than preselected channel descriptions*

*Option to make the guide filter more specific wrt type of movies, sports, etc.
*

*Option to make the guide filter semi-permanent until modified by the user*

In other words, this would let you filter the guide and up/down tuning for only SPORTS->Football (not just a one-shot filter, or single list result from a search). Right now you have to do way too many keypresses to get a similar, but limited result. Certainly would make my Saturday and Sunday afternoons a lot easier.


----------



## Sirshagg

Here is something I'd like that that I have not seen yet.

When setting up a series Link I'd like a "delete me first" option.

To me there are two types of season passes.
1. Shows I absolutely want to see.
2. Shows I would like recorded but would be fine if they weren't becasue there was no space left.. 

I never want a #1 show deleted for a #2 show. If I had this option I could mark all the #2 shows to "delete me first"


----------



## Drew2k

fineware said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but there's a feature I had on my HR10-250 that I really wish I had during this time of year:
> 
> *Option to make the guide filter operate on the programming rather than preselected channel descriptions*
> 
> *Option to make the guide filter more specific wrt type of movies, sports, etc.
> *
> 
> *Option to make the guide filter semi-permanent until modified by the user*
> 
> In other words, this would let you filter the guide and up/down tuning for only SPORTS->Football (not just a one-shot filter, or single list result from a search). Right now you have to do way too many keypresses to get a similar, but limited result. Certainly would make my Saturday and Sunday afternoons a lot easier.


I believe there is a feature currently in place that may suit your needs: When in Guide, press MENU and select Categories. Select the appropriate sub-category and the guide will only show titles matching your selected categories. (This is not permanent, though - you must reselect categories each time you visit the guide.)


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> I believe there is a feature currently in place that may suit your needs: When in Guide, press MENU and select Categories. Select the appropriate sub-category and the guide will only show titles matching your selected categories. (This is not permanent, though - you must reselect categories each time you visit the guide.)


Cool feature. I didn't know that was available! Guess it's time for me to reread the "Tips and Tricks" guide. 

If you use this feature, once you've tuned to each channel at least once, they will auto-populate the "previous channels" list on the quick menu, making it easier to hop around from one to another.

Or, if you check in advance of the games what channels you will be interested in, you can also build a "Custom 1 or Custom 2" channel list containing just those channels. This will also limit what the GUIDE displays. /steve


----------



## Steve

djwww98 said:


> I would like to see an easy method to synch audio and video. This is obviously a problem throughout the industry. Doesn't matter the delivery method... sat, cable or ota; one networks audio is 50 milliseconds or more ahead of video, and another networks audio is 100 ms behind. Drives me nuts. I have a Denon receiver that can delay audio from 0 to 200 ms but adjustment is buried several menu layers down so it is not realistic to use it much as I go from channel to channel. Plus, sometimes the video is ahead of the audio so it does me no good then. I would love to see a single button that calls up a control graphic that looks like a single horizontal line along the bottom of the screen with a cursor. Centered, the audio delay would be 0. Move it to the left and you move the audio ahead of the video up to 2 or 3 hundred ms. Move it to the right and you delay the audio behind the video up to 2 or 3 hundred ms.
> Realistic?
> If this had already been suggested, sorry. I didn't feel like reading through 18 pages.


Assuming the HR20 has tunable audio delay capability available, I would want this feature to "reset" to the default delay setting, once I left a channel or recording that needed correction. Since there really aren't any remote buttons available anymore without reassignment, the "audio" section of the quick menu might be a logical place for it. Just my .02.

You might want to run a thread/poll on this idea to see if folks think it's something they would like to see added to the list. /steve


----------



## Ken S

I wish that DirecTV would provide HR20 owners with really nice and complete guide data.
Stuff like a real program description/synopsis, mini review, main actors, year of original showing, first run/repeat.


----------



## Sirshagg

Ken S said:


> I wish that DirecTV would provide HR20 owners with really nice and complete guide data.
> Stuff like a real program description/synopsis, mini review, main actors, year of original showing, first run/repeat.


:up:


----------



## fineware

Drew2k said:


> I believe there is a feature currently in place that may suit your needs: When in Guide, press MENU and select Categories. Select the appropriate sub-category and the guide will only show titles matching your selected categories. (This is not permanent, though - you must reselect categories each time you visit the guide.)


Understand. I've used that before and ended up just using an unfiltered guide on the HR20 because the process was so cumbersome.

When you're trying to hunt through 10 different games simultaneously, the process gets a little tedious. Ok, I'll admit that trying to watch 10 games simultaneously is a bit over the top, but I'm sure most of us just like to scan through what's on to at least get the scores and see what's going on between commercials. Also, with the list format, everything is done like a simple database query with nothing more than a caret to tell you it's already in progress. You can end up scrolling forever until you get to something "new". Plus, the list includes all of the junk channels (like for ordering NFLST) that you might have hidden in your favorites, whereas the guide format would hide it.

Bottom line, a filtered guide format would make it a whole lot easier from an human factors standpoint - probably what TiVo had in mind - and probably the only TiVo-like feature I really wish I had. Even more than DLBs.


----------



## Guttboy

Steve said:


> Probably something they can show is in System Info.
> 
> I'm curious why you think that might be more helpful than just seeing %? /steve


Maybe its my anal retentiveness but I would really like to determine in my brain based on the amt of drive space left (byte wise) what is actually left for me to record on...not a percentage....just a thought....


----------



## mongo

Steve said:


> #1 is doable now, and press RECORD twice in the GUIDE for a season's pass.
> 
> On #3, If you're referring to the DISH "USB archive" feature, from what I've read, saved recordings can only be played back on the unit that recorded them. Has that changed? /steve


Steve,

Thanks for the info on #1, I am not sure why this was not working for me, but it is fine now.

On #3, I am pretty confident that recordings can be played back on any unit. I did a lot of research when considering switching and that is what I came up with.

What about #2 2. 
Multiple Playlists. When recording a show, ability to set up the playlists it appears on (similar to the channel guides for live TV). There are some shows that I watch that my wife does not, some she watches that I do not, and it would be great to have a few customizable playlists for recorded shows.
Am I the only person who would be interested in this?


----------



## Steve

mongo said:


> Multiple Playlists. When recording a show, ability to set up the playlists it appears on (similar to the channel guides for live TV). There are some shows that I watch that my wife does not, some she watches that I do not, and it would be great to have a few customizable playlists for recorded shows.
> Am I the only person who would be interested in this?


Apparently folks in this thread don't seem to be too excited by the concept. You could start a separate thread on on this idea to see if it generates more interest.  /steve


----------



## n3ntj

*WISH LIST SUGGESTION -* *Program Descriptions in TO DO list*

When looking at the To Do list, the program descriptions do not show up at the top of the screen. This would be a very useful and welcome feature. It does this in the Playlist but not To Do list. Currently, to see this, you have to pick a program and hit Select and then go back to see the various programs.


----------



## Steve

n3ntj said:


> *WISH LIST SUGGESTION -* *Program Descriptions in TO DO list*
> 
> When looking at the To Do list, the program descriptions do not show up at the top of the screen. This would be a very useful and welcome feature. It does this in the Playlist but not To Do list. Currently, to see this, you have to pick a program and hit Select and then go back to see the various programs.


Great minds think alike.  We've got this one covered already, in the "User Interface" section of the Wish List:

*Show program description in the "To Do List" and "History", instead of a static message.*

/steve


----------



## MEJHarrison

mongo said:


> What about #2 2.
> Multiple Playlists. When recording a show, ability to set up the playlists it appears on (similar to the channel guides for live TV). There are some shows that I watch that my wife does not, some she watches that I do not, and it would be great to have a few customizable playlists for recorded shows.
> Am I the only person who would be interested in this?


It's funny you mention this. I just mentioned this to my wife the other night. Except instead of multiple playlists, I suggested being able to create custom folders (either would do the job of course). I'd love to have a separate folder me, my wife, and each kid. That would make it _much_ easier to browse through my shows.

I would also take it a step further and allow those folders to be locked. The wife and I occasionally record shows that we don't wants the kids or other casual users to be able to see or play.

I would definitely support this idea!


----------



## cstelter

Hi All,
First post on DBSTalk. I've had an HR20 for about a month now. So far so good-- still have 2 HR10-250's, but one is offline right now.

Hope it's appropriate to make suggestions for the wishlist to this thread-- I didn't read all the pages of the thread but it seemed like that's what it was for.

One thing I either missed how to do or can't yet be done is to *look at the future of 'History'. It's sort of the dual of the To-Do list-- it will show all the shows that *could* be recorded but won't for some reason or another (like disk full, or show already recorded...).*

In addition to that, I'd like to be able to view 2 vital statistics
*
Estimated time til next deleted program (for disk space reason)
Estimated time til a program will not record (for disk space reason)
*
On my TiVo, I could discover the first by setting shows keep-until time out into the future to be sure they wouldn't delete. If I was running short on space, TiVo would tell me xxx show will be deleted earlier than planned. It could be tedius, but was effective. For the 2nd one, I could look into the forward-looking history list and if I saw shows I wanted being slated as not-recorded, I knew I was running short on space.

But I've thought about this quite a bit and the above two estimates are what I really want to know. How many days out until the box is going to have to start deleting shows to make space for new shows. And how many days out is it not going to be able to record something because too many shows are marked keep til I delete.


----------



## cody21

I apologize in advance if this has already been "wished" for; this thread is 18 pages long - so please don't flame me ... 

I wish there was at least 2 weeks of Guide data available (all HR10-250)


----------



## Steve

cstelter said:


> Hi All,
> First post on DBSTalk. I've had an HR20 for about a month now. So far so good-- still have 2 HR10-250's, but one is offline right now.
> 
> Hope it's appropriate to make suggestions for the wishlist to this thread-- I didn't read all the pages of the thread but it seemed like that's what it was for.
> 
> One thing I either missed how to do or can't yet be done is to *look at the future of 'History'. It's sort of the dual of the To-Do list-- it will show all the shows that *could* be recorded but won't for some reason or another (like disk full, or show already recorded...).*
> 
> In addition to that, I'd like to be able to view 2 vital statistics
> *
> Estimated time til next deleted program (for disk space reason)
> Estimated time til a program will not record (for disk space reason)
> *
> On my TiVo, I could discover the first by setting shows keep-until time out into the future to be sure they wouldn't delete. If I was running short on space, TiVo would tell me xxx show will be deleted earlier than planned. It could be tedius, but was effective. For the 2nd one, I could look into the forward-looking history list and if I saw shows I wanted being slated as not-recorded, I knew I was running short on space.
> 
> But I've thought about this quite a bit and the above two estimates are what I really want to know. How many days out until the box is going to have to start deleting shows to make space for new shows. And how many days out is it not going to be able to record something because too many shows are marked keep til I delete.


As far as your first wish goes, I believe a past Wish List request satifies that need: *Display conflicting programs in the To Do List*. D* fulfilled that request a couple of months ago, and if you check your To Do list, conflicted programs are marked with a cross through the "record" icon, followed by a "*". Others are just marked "Won't Record", though sometimes the explanations "why" leave something to be desired. We're already bugging D* to work on that, though. 

As far as the second request goes, "*The ability to see how much space is predicted to be used by programs in the TO DO list*" was a requested feature on past revisions of the Wish List. Unfortunately it was relegated to "back burner" status, due to lack of support by voters, so it wasn't included on the current list, which, at 100 requests, probably already has too many items on it! :lol:

If you feel strongly it should go back on the list, the best approach might be to run a separate thread/poll on the subject to see if you can generate some excitement over it. Unless a new idea is so obviously helpful it appears to be a "no brainer", most items get on the list as a result of the interest a thread on a particularly irksome problem or feature topic generates. In the case of disk space estimation, this idea has already been through the Wish List process at least once.

As a relatively new user, are you sure the tedious "keep until" technique you used on the HR10 doesn't work on the HR20? Have you tried it yet? My guess is you haven't, because per your suggestion, you were probably hoping to avoid having to go through that process again. :lol:

/steve


----------



## tflorman

I just switched from Dish to Direct and I think my biggest gripe so far is that almost everything seems to talk way more button presses on the hr20... One of my annoyances is this... 

When I hit the list button, it only shows me what I have currently recorded... but there is another tab at the top that shows features I think... I think they should make another tab that takes you to your scheduling screens... This way, the list button is a one stop shop for all things PVR, from viewing your recorded stuff, to mucking with programs you might like to record in the future. I don't like having to dig in the main menus for things I would access on a routine basis.

I would also like to see an option to reverse the sort order of the channels from ascending to descending when viewing the guide... this way, when I hit the up arrow, the channel it switches to on the guide will be a higher numbered channel.

and last but not least, I want the channels I receive to mean just that... only show me the channels I am subscribed to... I hate tuning to a channel only to find out its not in my package, either color code it, or don't show it at all, but give me something to help me figure out that I don't get that channel before I actually try to watch it only to get a 721 message.


----------



## Steve

cody21 said:


> I apologize in advance if this has already been "wished" for; this thread is 18 pages long - so please don't flame me ...
> 
> I wish there was at least 2 weeks of Guide data available (all HR10-250)


No need for an apology!  That request is not on the list. I could be wrong, but I believe I read somewhere that limitation is not something D* has control over, but is a network to affiliate to data provider limitation.

Others who know more about this, please chime in! TIA. /s


----------



## Sirshagg

tflorman said:


> When I hit the list button, it only shows me what I have currently recorded... but there is another tab at the top that shows features I think... I think they should make another tab that takes you to your scheduling screens... This way, the list button is a one stop shop for all things PVR, from viewing your recorded stuff, to mucking with programs you might like to record in the future. I don't like having to dig in the main menus for things I would access on a routine basis.


What might be interesting here is to combine the Playlist and To-Do. Press the List button and the first show displayed will be the last one recorded (just like it is now), but if you arrow up you will see things that WILL be recorded in chronological order (as you scroll up).


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe I read somewhere that limitation is not something D* has control over, but is a network to affiliate to data provider limitation.


I received a PM from someone who knows a lot more than I do about this, and he believes this to be true... the 11-12 day out GUIDE is the most data D* can currently get from TMS or TiVo (for the DirecTiVo units).

Put another way, if DirecTV has it, we have it. They are not "holding back".  /steve


----------



## cody21

Thanks - and yes, I received the PM from "Bill" ... Other than wishing for a full 2 week schedule, my main point was that the HR10-250 actually went out 2 weeks at a time - so D* apparently had the feed for 2 weeks. It was a nice feature to scan a group of Favorites to see what was coming up in case I wanted to record something. I'll work around the limitation given the good things that I've discovered with the HR20-700 ... and as Bill suggested, maybe a subscription to D*'s monthly Guide/magazine. But as I recall, it was a bit pricey -- as a Premier customer, I would have hoped/expected they would offer it for FREE ... but alas, I kid myself....  Anyone find another GUIDE somewhere that is useful for scanning D* things into the future?? TitanTv doesn't seem to have the currrent HD lineup, and IMHO, D*'s online Guide is nearly useless/buggy.

Thanks everyone !! Great forum. Glad to be a member.


----------



## Steve

cody21 said:


> Thanks - and yes, I received the PM from "Bill" ... Other than wishing for a full 2 week schedule, my main point was that the HR10-250 actually went out 2 weeks at a time - so D* apparently had the feed for 2 weeks. It was a nice feature to scan a group of Favorites to see what was coming up in case I wanted to record something. I'll work around the limitation given the good things that I've discovered with the HR20-700 ... and as Bill suggested, maybe a subscription to D*'s monthly Guide/magazine. But as I recall, it was a bit pricey -- as a Premier customer, I would have hoped/expected they would offer it for FREE ... but alas, I kid myself....  Anyone find another GUIDE somewhere that is useful for scanning D* things into the future?? TitanTv doesn't seem to have the currrent HD lineup, and IMHO, D*'s online Guide is nearly useless/buggy.
> 
> Thanks everyone !! Great forum. Glad to be a member.


Mine was from someone else, but I'm glad we got double confirmation!  /steve


----------



## Sirshagg

A workable solution was pointed out via PM that will do the trick.

Mark the #1 series links KUID and leave the #2 series links to the mercy of the normal "KAM logic". This should effectively get me what I wanted right now.

Thank you Steve.



Sirshagg said:


> Here is something I'd like that that I have not seen yet.
> 
> When setting up a series Link I'd like a "delete me first" option.
> 
> To me there are two types of season passes.
> 1. Shows I absolutely want to see.
> 2. Shows I would like recorded but would be fine if they weren't becasue there was no space left..
> 
> I never want a #1 show deleted for a #2 show. If I had this option I could mark all the #2 shows to "delete me first"


----------



## Steve

Sirshagg said:


> A workable solution was pointed out via PM that will do the trick.
> 
> Mark the #1 series links KUID and leave the #2 series links to the mercy of the normal "KAM logic". This should effectively get me what I wanted right now.
> 
> Thank you Steve.


I've been outed! :lol: Another way is to remember that BLUE button _is_ good for something, after all. Use it to KEEP individual shows in the PLAYLIST, until you've watched them. /s


----------



## TigerDriver

I'm amazed that I have to remember an arbitrary numerical identifier to nominate the channel I want. Since every channel is already assigned a mnemonic 3-5 letter identifier, why can't I use the keypad to punch in, say, _HBO_ instead of _501_? We already have a proven interface for using a 10-key numeric pad to enter alphabetical characters. Using this very interface, 10-year-olds are able to dispatch text messages with astonishing speed from mobile phones with tiny keypads.

Consider how easy the guide would be if it were organized alphabetically instead of numerically. As each alpha character is resolved, the guide positions the resolution point at the center of the scroll box. For example, suppose you wanted to tune to SHO2HD; as you typed S-H-O the guide would center there, revealing SHO2HD just a line or two above (depending upon your Favorites list). From this point, a couple of up-arrows take you to your final destination.

Every user interface would benefit similarly from this change: say goodbye to the clumsy bingo-board interface where we choose letters by navigating an alphabetical grid. Best of all, adios to memorizing arbitrary channel numbers (which will be different when you change content providers).

Hardware changes would be minimal: the code between the new alpha interface and existing firmware would be little more than a look-up table to translate alpha identifiers into the channel numbers numbers used by the hardware. Oh, the remote control would need larger letters and smaller numbers.

It's even easy for the receiver to support both the existing numeric interface and the proposed alpha interface. The user would choose his preference by programming the remote (i.e., a single bit in the IR pulse train).


----------



## YoungMan

Hey all, just voted on V3...nice job setting this up. I was disappointed at the results for INCREASING THE SERIES LINK SIZE UP FROM 50. That was the one thing I really wanted and it didn't rate. We need to move that up on the list. After all what good is a DVR if its not recording your shows!!!!

By the way, when are H20-100 owners getting the next update?


----------



## Steve

TigerDriver said:


> I'm amazed that I have to remember an arbitrary numerical identifier to nominate the channel I want. Since every channel is already assigned a mnemonic 3-5 letter identifier, why can't I use the keypad to punch in, say, _HBO_ instead of _501_? We already have a proven interface for using a 10-key numeric pad to enter alphabetical characters. Using this very interface, 10-year-olds are able to dispatch text messages with astonishing speed from mobile phones with tiny keypads.
> 
> Consider how easy the guide would be if it were organized alphabetically instead of numerically. As each alpha character is resolved, the guide positions the resolution point at the center of the scroll box. For example, suppose you wanted to tune to SHO2HD; as you typed S-H-O the guide would center there, revealing SHO2HD just a line or two above (depending upon your Favorites list). From this point, a couple of up-arrows take you to your final destination.
> 
> Every user interface would benefit similarly from this change: say goodbye to the clumsy bingo-board interface where we choose letters by navigating an alphabetical grid. Best of all, adios to memorizing arbitrary channel numbers (which will be different when you change content providers).
> 
> Hardware changes would be minimal: the code between the new alpha interface and existing firmware would be little more than a look-up table to translate alpha identifiers into the channel numbers numbers used by the hardware. Oh, the remote control would need larger letters and smaller numbers.
> 
> It's even easy for the receiver to support both the existing numeric interface and the proposed alpha interface. The user would choose his preference by programming the remote (i.e., a single bit in the IR pulse train).


Interesting concept. I have no idea if the telephone keypad paradigm is an accepted method of input, however. For example, how many TV commercials do you see where they have a flashy number like 1-800-EXAMPLE, but they always display the digits as well, for those who can't deal with the letters on the phone keypad.

I know my wife needs to put on her reading glasses now just to see the normal keynames, like EXIT or INFO. She'd never be able to deal with the smaller "abc" type size without a specially designed remote. Just our experience. Others may feel differently.

If D* gave us something like this, it would definitely need to be an OPTION, as you describe. I do agree that what the kids do with the phone keypads is amazing.  /steve


----------



## dennisdh

Can I suggest a better/new previous channels menu?
I love using previous channels but the menu takes up to much screen. A simple single button kind of like the blue button mini guide for previous channels would be awesome so that you could exit the previous channel menu then return with one button push without multi buttons (menu,scroll all the way down, previous channels) then it's so big it takes up a large portion of the screen.


----------



## marcmec

dennisdh said:


> Can I suggest a better/new previous channels menu?
> I love using previous channels but the menu takes up to much screen. A simple single button kind of like the blue button mini guide for previous channels would be awesome so that you could exit the previous channel menu then return with one button push without multi buttons (menu,scroll all the way down, previous channels) then it's so big it takes up a large portion of the screen.


Ditto :up::up:

By the way, hit 'menu', then 'page down' once, and you are on 'previous channels'. If you have programmable remote you can also make a macro, but I am all for a single button solution and a smaller OSD footpriint.


----------



## Drew2k

marcmec said:


> Ditto :up::up:
> 
> By the way, hit 'menu', then 'page down' once, and you are on 'previous channels'. If you have programmable remote you can also make a macro, but I am all for a single button solution and a smaller OSD footpriint.


Yup, and that button already exists, and a proposal was already made to use it: PREV.

In the post [post=957048]957048[/post]:


Drew2k said:


> gator5000e said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just started using (as I just really noticed it) the Previously Viewed Channels option in the Menu screen that pops up when you hit Menu. This feature really comes in handy when you want to flip between more than two channels, like while watching sports.
> 
> I would like to see them add a quick access button to this feature (like hitting one of the colored buttons or allowing us to designate a button to pull this feature up) and have the PVC guide start small with only enough room to show the Previously Viewed Channels and grow as more channels are added. Right now, if you use the feature, the box remains full size on the screen even only if 2-3 channels are listed and blocks a good portion of the screen.
> 
> My old Mitsubishi HD receiver had a similar feature, where a dedicated button would bring up a quick access screen where you could store 9 channels you frequent often - without altering your Favorites list. You hit the access button and three rows of 3 channels would be listed and you pick one and entered it. Really nice feature that I still miss.
> 
> The PVC feature comes close, but it just needs a way to access it quicker and to have the dialog box resize itself depending on the channels in the list.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the long post. I had not seen this feature request listed after a search so decided to add it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> My LG TV has a similar feature - very nice. When you hit PREV, it immediately changes to the last channel viewed, and a tiny menu appears under the channel number showing the PREVIOUS four channels you tuned to, giving you an opportunity to scroll down to select a different channel from your "history". If you do nothing, the menu disappears at the same time the channel banner disappears.
> 
> If DirecTV could implement a previous channel menu like this, lots of people would be very happy ...
Click to expand...


----------



## TigerDriver

Steve said:


> Interesting concept. Definitely need to be an OPTION, as you describe. I do agree that what the kids do with the phone keypads is amazing.  /steve


Yes, definitely. I said "It's even easy for the receiver to support both the existing numeric interface and the proposed alpha interface. The user would choose his preference by programming the remote (i.e., a single bit in the IR pulse train)."

After all, the remote is just the portable input device to the user interface. I envision a switch on the remote labeled "123/abc." If you hand the remote to your wife, she can set the switch into the 123 position. The alpahbet need not appear on the buttons themselves, but could be silk-screened on the case surrounding the buttons.

It often takes many years for designers to get user interfaces correct. My favorite example is the telegraph, which literally means _writing _from afar. The original invention actually raised and lowered a stylus onto a rotating drum of paper, make marks and spaces. The paper rolls would then be taken to a reader, who interpreted the marks and spaces and stranscribe them into language. After about 25 years, one of the company managers noticed that the transcribers could hear the stylus hitting the paper and transcribe it on-the-fly. Within a year or so, all the stylus-paper devices had been replaced with sounding devices. Why? The transcription rate went up by a factor of twenty times! (BTW, the terms MARK and SPACE are still in use today by engineers in serial communications.)


----------



## marcmec

Drew2k said:


> Yup, and that button already exists, and a proposal was already made to use it: PREV.


My first Sony D* receiver (circa 1995) had something called a 'jump loop'. If you pressed and held the 'jump loop' button it would add/delete the current channel to/from the loop. Tapping the button would just cycle through the channels in the loop, which could be up to 5 channels long. I thought that this was a good feature but have never seen it on any other television or accessory since. As described in your attached post, the implementation of an OSD list coming up briefly after hitting 'Prev' would probably be an even better feature.


----------



## dennisdh

The more I use previous channel the more it becomes a must and I think an improved interface would almost be as good as DLB for us sports fans. As for another remote, I think "D" should make it more useful with there own I shouldn't have to keep buying more stuff to make this "top of the line" system work well.


----------



## mgress

Hope this is the proper place to post this. I would like to see an option for MediaShare, to disable the pop up box asking about viewing slideshow when listening to music. When I listen to music, I never use the slideshow and it is a minor annoyance to always receive the slideshow popup. An option to disable this would be great.


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Two things:

1. lock and external drive to the account and not the box. 

2. better control of music playback ( the blue button should bring up the playlist or album content)

and DLB


----------



## ebr

I want to put in a request that Channel up/down NOT take you to Live TV and change the channel when you are watching a recording. Pressing one of these buttons while watching a recording, IMO, is a mistake by the user and has no meaning for the recorded show so it should do nothing (could "bong"). Alternatively, it could ask you to confirm what you really wanted to do but I'll bet 99.9% of the time the user did not really mean to change the channel. The button was either hit by accident or the user forgot/didn't know they were watching a recording.

The downside of the current behaviour, besides the fact that you are summarily shot out of the program you were watching is that the live buffer is destroyed by the channel change. This will become a bigger issue if the "return to paused point in live buffer" ever gets implemented (which I really hope it does).

Thanks for listening...


----------



## dennisdh

marcmec said:


> Ditto :up::up:
> 
> By the way, hit 'menu', then 'page down' once, and you are on 'previous channels'. If you have programmable remote you can also make a macro, but I am all for a single button solution and a smaller OSD footpriint.


this isn't true any more because with on demand and music it has moved down one more notch so it's page down and one single down


----------



## Steve

dennisdh said:


> Can I suggest a better/new previous channels menu?
> I love using previous channels but the menu takes up to much screen. A simple single button kind of like the blue button mini guide for previous channels would be awesome so that you could exit the previous channel menu then return with one button push without multi buttons (menu,scroll all the way down, previous channels) then it's so big it takes up a large portion of the screen.


This is one case where I wish PRESS-HOLD actually worked reliably. If it did, you could simply PRESS-HOLD PREV to pop-up the PREV menu that you now get from the QUICK MENU, or just click PREV and have it work as it does now.

Given there are no "free" buttons on the current remote, should we just put a request up there to ALWAYS have PREV display the PREV menu? If so, I will run a POLL first, since this could either represent a change many might not like... or we may find out that folks don't mind. I know I, for one, could live with it. If my last channel was always "top of the list", it would only represent one extra click. Not a big deal, IMO.

Any more thoughts on this one would be appreciated.

/steve


----------



## Steve

ebr said:


> I want to put in a request that Channel up/down NOT take you to Live TV and change the channel when you are watching a recording. Pressing one of these buttons while watching a recording, IMO, is a mistake by the user and has no meaning for the recorded show so it should do nothing (could "bong"). Alternatively, it could ask you to confirm what you really wanted to do but I'll bet 99.9% of the time the user did not really mean to change the channel. The button was either hit by accident or the user forgot/didn't know they were watching a recording.
> 
> The downside of the current behaviour, besides the fact that you are summarily shot out of the program you were watching is that the live buffer is destroyed by the channel change. This will become a bigger issue if the "return to paused point in live buffer" ever gets implemented (which I really hope it does).
> 
> Thanks for listening...


You make an excellent point, IMO. This is another one we should run a POLL on, even though I suspect that most folks will agree with you. Either the function should be disabled, or an "Are you sure" should pop-up. I'll work on putting a POLL on this topic up tomorrow, time permitting. /steve


----------



## ebr

Thanks Steve!


----------



## Steve

ebr said:


> Thanks Steve!


Just posted the poll here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=103683

/steve


----------



## TigerDriver

ebr said:


> I want to put in a request that Channel up/down NOT take you to Live TV and change the channel when you are watching a recording. .


I second this.


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> This is one case where I wish PRESS-HOLD actually worked reliably. If it did, you could simply PRESS-HOLD PREV to pop-up the PREV menu that you now get from the QUICK MENU, or just click PREV and have it work as it does now.
> 
> Given there are no "free" buttons on the current remote, should we just put a request up there to ALWAYS have PREV display the PREV menu? If so, I will run a POLL first, since this could either represent a change many might not like... or we may find out that folks don't mind. I know I, for one, could live with it. If my last channel was always "top of the list", it would only represent one extra click. Not a big deal, IMO.
> 
> Any more thoughts on this one would be appreciated.
> 
> /steve


Actually, Steve, if the pop-up PREV menu was implemented as I wrote above, there would be NO extra keystrokes involved when hitting PREV, because the tuner would always immediately change to the last channel visited, but you'd also have a pop-up menu showing the other most recently visited channels.

Here's how it could work:

Hit PREV and tuner immediately is changed to the most recent channel. The on-screen banner appears. Hanging down from the banner is a tiny menu of the previous four channels, and the cursor is on the top channel number right below the banner, in other words, it's on the 2nd to last channel visited. The tuner has already switched to the previous channel so if you want to go to the 2nd to last channel visited, you now just hit SELECT. If you want to go to any of the other previously visited channels, you just cursor down and hit SELECT. The banner and pop-up menu disappear in the same time it takes for the banner to normally disappear.

Example showing channels tuned to:

Key in 70 ENTER. Banner shows *70 HBO*
Key in 202 ENTER. Banner shows *202 CNN*
Key in 242 ENTER. Banner shows *242 USA*
Key in 311 ENTER. Banner shows *311 FAM*
Key in 101 ENTER. Banner shows *101 T101*

Hit PREV. Tuner changes from 101 to 311.

BANNER: *311 USA*
POP-UP MENU: *242 USA* / 101 T101 / 202 CNN / 70 HBO and cursor is on 242 USA

Hit SELECT. Tuner changes to 242.

BANNER: *242 USA*
POP-UP MENU: *311 FAM* / 101 T101 / 202 CNN / 70 HBO and cursor is on 311 FAM

Hit DOWN, DOWN, SELECT. Tuner changes to 202 CNN

BANNER: *202 CNN*
POP-UP MENU: *242 USA* / 311 FAM / 101 T101 / 70 HBO and cursor is on 242 USA

Do nothing. Banner and Pop-Up menu clear on their own. (EXIT also clears them.)

This makes your previous four channels immediately available with at most five keystrokes: PREV, DOWN, DOWN, DOWN, SELECT. However, your previous channel is still always available with just ONE keystroke (PREV) because it immediately always tunes to that last channel when PREV is hit.

Hopefully no one will object to this because the only change in behavior when hitting PREV is the on-screen menu which only appears for as long as the banner appears.


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> Actually, Steve, if the pop-up PREV menu was implemented as I wrote above, there would be NO extra keystrokes involved when hitting PREV, because the tuner would always immediately change to the last channel visited, but you'd also have a pop-up menu showing the other most recently visited channels...


Gotcha. Thank goodness there's an alternative to PRESS-HOLD! :lol:

*PREV should not only switch to the prior CHANNEL, but also briefly display the PREV menu, if there are other recently-viewed channels available for selection.*

This one seems like a "no-brainer", so I think I'll just add it to the list, if no one objects to it in this thread.

/steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Gotcha. Thank goodness there's an alternative to PRESS-HOLD! :lol:
> 
> *PREV should not only switch to the prior CHANNEL, but also briefly display the PREV menu, if there are other recently-viewed channels available for selection.*
> 
> This one seems like a "no-brainer", so I think I'll just add it to the list, if no one objects to it in this thread.
> 
> /steve


Sounds perfect!


----------



## dennisdh

Drew2k said:


> Sounds perfect!


Thanks guys!! this is why I keep coming back/
I think this would be a great solution as long as the pop up doesn' take up to much screen but even if it does it sounds like it would be temporary.


----------



## Steve

dennisdh said:


> Thanks guys!! this is why I keep coming back/
> I think this would be a great solution as long as the pop up doesn' take up to much screen but even if it does it sounds like it would be temporary.


It's not too bad now. A vertical rectangle in the lower left corner that occupies about 1/8 of the screen. And, as you noted, it will clear in a few seconds, like the channel BANNER. I assume you will also be able to hit EXIT, to make it clear even more quickly. /steve


----------



## dennisdh

Steve said:


> It's not too bad now. A vertical rectangle in the lower left corner that occupies about 1/8 of the screen. And, as you noted, it will clear in a few seconds, like the channel BANNER. I assume you will also be able to hit EXIT, to make it clear even more quickly. /steve


being able to recall it with a one button touch would be awesome. 
I think it's worth a try. Thanks again!


----------



## dennisdh

dennisdh said:


> being able to recall it with a one button touch would be awesome.
> I think it's worth a try. Thanks again!


How bout QLB:lol: 
Quad Live Buffer :grin:


----------



## Sirshagg

I was at a friends house tonight. He has Time warner cable and I noticed something really cool on their search. As you enter each character of the search term some of the letters that you can choose (for the next character) become greyed out. I believe the way it works is that the greyed out letters would not make terms that match anything. It seemed a bit odd a first glance but it made navigating the character grid MUCH easier as you entered the search term since you didn;t have to scroll through as many characters. In all I thought it worked very well.


----------



## Drew2k

Sirshagg said:


> I was at a friends house tonight. He has Time warner cable and I noticed something really cool on their search. As you enter each character of the search term some of the letters that you can choose (for the next character) become greyed out. I believe the way it works is that the greyed out letters would not make terms that match anything. It seemed a bit odd a first glance but it made navigating the character grid MUCH easier as you entered the search term since you didn;t have to scroll through as many characters. In all I thought it worked very well.


This is a very cool feature for Title or People search! My in-dash navigator works this way when typing in a location ... it would be a great feature to add to the DVR+, no matter what model!


----------



## marcmec

dennisdh said:


> this isn't true any more because with on demand and music it has moved down one more notch so it's page down and one single down


I don't have 'music' in my menu.


----------



## Drew2k

marcmec said:


> I don't have 'music' in my menu.


You'll see "Music & Photos" on your menu only if you have networked your HR20 and have a compatible media server (PC) running ...


----------



## marcmec

Drew2k said:


> You'll see "Music & Photos" on your menu only if you have networked your HR20 and have a compatible media server (PC) running ...


Yeah, I figured. Thanks.


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> You'll see "Music & Photos" on your menu only if you have networked your HR20 and have a compatible media server (PC) running ...


And if networking is enabled, "On Demand" is another option that will affect the QUICK MENU order as well. /steve


----------



## dbmaven

I'd like to see an option (maybe the >/play button ?) enabled in the Guide that would change the PIG to the channel/show selected on the Guide.

Sometime I want to see what point a show is at, or "preview" it - without actually selecting it - changing the PIG to that show would be a help - instead of select, then having to hit guide again (especially since, with the new HD rollout, I 'always' hit guide/page down/select HD Channels/select to see grid).

Just a thought.


----------



## Steve

dbmaven said:


> I'd like to see an option (maybe the >/play button ?) enabled in the Guide that would change the PIG to the channel/show selected on the Guide.
> 
> Sometime I want to see what point a show is at, or "preview" it - without actually selecting it - changing the PIG to that show would be a help - instead of select, then having to hit guide again (especially since, with the new HD rollout, I 'always' hit guide/page down/select HD Channels/select to see grid).
> 
> Just a thought.


One work-around might be to create a CUSTOM list of just the HD channels, so you can surf them.

Another would be a universal remote macro that would first SELECT the GUIDE program you're hovering over, and then continue with your "guide/page down/select HD channels/select" sequence.

Not pretty, I know, but just thinking out loud.  /steve


----------



## vaguy

I'm new to the H20/HR20, migrating just recently from a Samsung TS160. Switching favorites is a pain - 6 keystrokes at a minimum on the H20 and 9 keystrokes at a minimum on the HR20. On the HR20 in upcoming releases, an extended depression of the Info key gets you to the _System Info & Test _page. Maybe an extended depression of the *Guide* or the *Blue* key could rotate through one's Favorites menu choices or at least get you to the Favorites menu fast. The TS-160 remote had a button to get you there. An yes, more Favorites choices would be nice, but I'm sure that's been covered.


----------



## Steve

vaguy said:


> I'm new to the H20/HR20, migrating just recently from a Samsung TS160. Switching favorites is a pain - 6 keystrokes at a minimum on the H20 and 9 keystrokes at a minimum on the HR20. On the HR20 in upcoming releases, an extended depression of the Info key gets you to the _System Info & Test _page. Maybe an extended depression of the *Guide* or the *Blue* key could rotate through one's Favorites menu choices or at least get you to the Favorites menu fast. The TS-160 remote had a button to get you there. An yes, more Favorites choices would be nice, but I'm sure that's been covered.


We're with you on this one. That's why the "*Ability to cycle through the CUSTOM channel lists while in GUIDE or MINI-GUIDE*" is on the list. (I've been trying to use HR20 terminology on the Wish List to be consistent, so FAVORITES appear as CUSTOM channel lists.)

If you haven't already, please help vote this one up higher. It's one of my pet peeves as well! 

/steve


----------



## Coffey77

Not sure if it's been brought up before but I didn't see it on the list...

The ability to add 1, 2, 3, 4, 5+ minutes to the _beginning_ of a recorded program, the same way you can add to the end.

Sorry if this is a double Wish. I glanced quickly .

Note: I noticed there was a listing for an "Automatic Padding" but nothing for a Manual one.


----------



## chris_h

On the list of completed items, you give:
"Ability to schedule a program remotely over the Internet."

Is this the "remote booking" capability? If so, I think that this is only available in the CE releases and has not made it to a NR firmware yet. Please correct me if I am wrong (as I am an hr20 newbie). Otherwise, I think it should be marked as "Cutting Edge Releases only" or such in the completed list (until it goes into an NR). This may apply to other items in the list too, but you guys would know better than I about that.


----------



## Steve

chris_h said:


> On the list of completed items, you give:
> "Ability to schedule a program remotely over the Internet."
> 
> Is this the "remote booking" capability? If so, I think that this is only available in the CE releases and has not made it to a NR firmware yet. Please correct me if I am wrong (as I am an hr20 newbie). Otherwise, I think it should be marked as "Cutting Edge Releases only" or such in the completed list (until it goes into an NR). This may apply to other items in the list too, but you guys would know better than I about that.


You've got it right. That's why I put the little "star" bullet on that item's line.  The legend for the star reads:

"HAS BEEN ADDRESSED IN A SOFTWARE PRE-RELEASE... NOT YET NATIONAL."

/steve


----------



## Steve

Coffey77 said:


> Not sure if it's been brought up before but I didn't see it on the list...
> 
> The ability to add 1, 2, 3, 4, 5+ minutes to the _beginning_ of a recorded program, the same way you can add to the end.
> 
> Sorry if this is a double Wish. I glanced quickly .
> 
> Note: I noticed there was a listing for an "Automatic Padding" but nothing for a Manual one.


Just to do the all the "i's", Andy and I exchanged PM's. He wasn't aware this capabilty already exists in the current s/w. /steve


----------



## chris_h

Steve said:


> You've got it right. That's why I put the little "star" bullet on that item's line.  The legend for the star reads:
> 
> "HAS BEEN ADDRESSED IN A SOFTWARE PRE-RELEASE... NOT YET NATIONAL."
> 
> /steve


Doh! I thought that little star was on the next line. My TV is HD capable, but my eyeballs, not so much. 

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Steve, 

I know it's a little early for the question, but for those who get the new HR21, are they free to join in on the HR20 Wish List?


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> Steve,
> 
> I know it's a little early for the question, but for those who get the new HR21, are they free to join in on the HR20 Wish List?


The more the merrier, as far as I'm concerned!  /steve


----------



## Stuart Sweet

With your implied permission, I'm changing the title of this thread.


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> With your implied permission, I'm changing the title of this thread.


Thanks! /s


----------



## Steve

Thanks to some detective work on the part of *cbaker*, it has come to my attention that the ability to turn off network and CID notifications are not tied to the same menu option. So the request: "*OPTION to disable/enable Caller ID & network notifications separately*" is not technically correct.

Unless someone feels strongly to the contrary, the request will be reworded to read:

*OPTION to disable/enable network notifications.*

Hopefully this can become a new "Setup, Network" menu option.

/steve


----------



## Jlg

I would like the ability to communicate with the H20 from my computer. To be able to page through the guide, with the guide showing many more rows and columns, selecting programs to record with a mouse and scrollbars at normal computer speed, not the slow painful pace of the H20 guide itself.


----------



## marcmec

I have two wishes for the search function, one of which could be considered a bug:

When keyword search results are displayed, results are from all channels, but if you select a search result that is on a channel not in your current 'favorites' list the HR20 won't tune to it. It just doesn't do anything. Is this a bug? I think so. My thinking is that this is inconsistent. Either results should be shown from only the current 'favorites' list, or the results of a search should be tuneable, regardless of the current 'favorites' setting. My preference would be the latter.

Keyword searches should be grouped like title searches are currently. I regularly use a hockey keyword search to see all of the games that are on today, tomorrow, etc. This always returns a slew of results. For example; today I get six listings for the Islanders @ Capitals and four listing for most of the other games. Grouping shows with the same title would be great.


----------



## Steve

marcmec said:


> When keyword search results are displayed, results are from all channels, but if you select a search result that is on a channel not in your current 'favorites' list the HR20 won't tune to it. It just doesn't do anything. Is this a bug? I think so. My thinking is that this is inconsistent. Either results should be shown from only the current 'favorites' list, or the results of a search should be tuneable, regardless of the current 'favorites' setting. My preference would be the latter.


If you're saying channels you don't receive shouldn't show up in SEARCH results, I agree. D* is working on the Channels I Get function as we speak, and hopefully when they get it right, only valid channels for your account will display in SEARCH results. (We also have a comprehensive SEARCH/AUTORECORD Wish List request that include the ability to SEARCH by a "Custom" channel list.)

If you are saying you are trying to "tune" to a channel via SEARCH results, as far as I know, you're not supposed to be able to. When you click on a SEARCH result, it's to go to the RECORDING set-up screen for that show, not the LIVE channel.



> Keyword searches should be grouped like title searches are currently. I regularly use a hockey keyword search to see all of the games that are on today, tomorrow, etc. This always returns a slew of results. For example; today I get six listings for the Islanders @ Capitals and four listing for most of the other games. Grouping shows with the same title would be great.


In TITLE search (which was just addressed by D* about 3 weeks ago), you first select from SEARCH results by SHOW, then CHANNEL, and finally EPISODES are viewable if you want to drill down that far.

KEYWORD SEARCH takes you right to EPISODE view, with episodes listed chronologically, because the KEYWORD you select could be present in different shows... not just Islander games. To group them, it seems D* would only be able to group consecutive matching episodes on different channels that were all on at the same time.

This would mean, e.g., that if there was a "replay" of Islanders vs. Capitals available tomorrow on several channels at the same time, another folder would need to be created for those episodes because they are on at a different time. So your results list for a keyword search for "islander" might show:

Friday night: (Islanders @ Capitals Folder)
Friday night: (Islander Wrap-up Folder)
later Friday night: The Happy Islander Cooking Show (I just made it up)
Saturday morning; (Islanders @ Capitals Folder)
Saturday morning: (Islander Wrap-up Folder)

Is that what you'd prefer to see, or am I misunderstanding? If so, I'm not sure I like that better than simply scrolling through the episodes, which is pretty straightforward. Just my preference.  /steve


----------



## marcmec

Steve said:


> If you are saying you are trying to "tune" to a channel via SEARCH results, as far as I know, you're not supposed to be able to. When you click on a SEARCH result, it's to go to the RECORDING set-up screen for that show, not the LIVE channel.


If the search result that you select is currently live _and_ on a channel that is in your current favorites list then it _will_ tune to it. If the channel is not in your current favorites nothing happens, the selection is ignored. If it is not live it will take you to the recording set-up screen wether it is in your current favorites list or not.



> To group them, it seems D* would only be able to group consecutive matching episodes on different channels that were all on at the same time.


Exactly



> This would mean, e.g., that if there was a "replay" of Islanders vs. Capitals available tomorrow on several channels at the same time, another folder would need to be created for those episodes because they are on at a different time.


I don't necessarily think that the time matters, one folder for all shows with identical titles would work. Even if the main search result list is sorted chronologically, the folder for a given title could be listed according to the time of it's first showing. Or not, a different folder for different showtimes is also fine with me.



> Is that what you'd prefer to see, or am I misunderstanding? If so, I'm not sure I like that better than simply scrolling through the episodes, which is pretty straightforward. Just my preference.  /steve


The current method is straightforward, but not very orderly. My keyword search is for "Hockey & Sports, Hockey" this shows me a list of game and pregame/postgame shows, but it can be a long list on a busy hockey day with all of the duplicates.
Is my OCD showing? :scratch:


----------



## Steve

marcmec said:


> If the search result that you select is currently live _and_ on a channel that is in your current favorites list then it _will_ tune to it. If the channel is not in your current favorites nothing happens, the selection is ignored. If it is not live it will take you to the recording set-up screen wether it is in your current favorites list or not.


Interesting. I guess this is a "feature" I was unaware of. Not sure how practical it is, because it seems to me it would be a lot faster to just filter the GUIDE for SPORTS and pick out the game in progress that way. Keyword searches can be VERY slow. 


> Is my OCD showing? :scratch:


Well I don't know you well enough yet to answer that, but you're not by any chance related to Adrian Monk, are you? :lol: /steve


----------



## Steve

marcmec said:


> The current method is straightforward, but not very orderly. My keyword search is for "Hockey & Sports, Hockey" this shows me a list of game and pregame/postgame shows, but it can be a long list on a busy hockey day with all of the duplicates. :scratch:


BTW, if you haven't already, you should review the SEARCH proposal on the Wish List and vote for it if you feel inclined to. It addresses a couple of your needs. Filtered searches based on a Custom channel list, and boolean (AND, OR, NOT) logic while searching. So, e.g., you could search or autorecord "islanders +sports -pregame -wrapup -replay", and eliminate a lot of extraneous hits. /steve


----------



## chris_h

I think when remote booking comes to an NR, this will be more useful, but it is still useful now. I would like to be able to put a movable entry in the prioritizer, below which any recordings are, by definition, not considered a conflict with any new recording request. Call it a "cut line" if you will. I have several entries of low priority recordings, just to make sure I always have a few episodes on hand to watch when I want, music videos for example. Other shows that have multiple reruns are another good example.


----------



## Steve

chris_h said:


> I think when remote booking comes to an NR, this will be more useful, but it is still useful now. I would like to be able to put a movable entry in the prioritizer, below which any recordings are, by definition, not considered a conflict with any new recording request. Call it a "cut line" if you will. I have several entries of low priority recordings, just to make sure I always have a few episodes on hand to watch when I want, music videos for example. Other shows that have multiple reruns are another good example.


Maybe remote booking can let us assign a # to the new recording, that number being the place in the list we want it to go? Anything with lower priority than that number would be considered "bumpable". So the remote booking options could be: "Highest priority", "lowest priority" or "enter priority #".

Of course, we'd each have to make a mental note of what the right number is.  /steve


----------



## marcmec

Steve said:


> BTW, if you haven't already, you should review the SEARCH proposal on the Wish List and vote for it if you feel inclined to. It addresses a couple of your needs. Filtered searches based on a Custom channel list, and boolean (AND, OR, NOT) logic while searching. So, e.g., you could search or autorecord "islanders +sports -pregame -wrapup -replay", and eliminate a lot of extraneous hits. /steve


Yeah I did the wishlist survey. The Search proposal would definitely be a great change.

If I could filter the guide for specific sports that would be good, but the generic 'sports channels' filter doesn't really cut it for me. Too much other crap that I'm not interested in. A custom guide filter would be _really_ cool.

I find that my keyword searches are faster than they used to be. My 'Hockey & Sports, Hockey' keyword search (I just choose it from the recent searches list) takes about 2 seconds and returns well over 500 results. I tried 'Football & Sports, Football', just to test a brand new search, and it returns almost 2500 results in about 4 seconds. I do remember that not long ago it seemed to take much longer. It must have been tweaked in one of the CE's.


----------



## chris_h

Strejcek; said:


> I'll tell you a feature I would love to see on the HR20 would be the ability to have the HR20 be able to control a VCR or DVD recorder. The advanced user could set up the "record to" wizard to allow for automatic transfer of recorded HR20 programs to dvd or vcr. A bonus feature for the wizard would be the ability to mark commercial breaks and have the HR20 pause the recorder during the commercials and then resume recording without the need for "human intervention."
> 
> Not sure if it would be possible for the HR20 to control other equipment through some sort of USB interface but it is a thought for future HD DVRs from DTV.





Earl Bonovich said:


> The first feature, where it can control the external systems.
> 
> You have a better chance of QUAD-LB (instead of just DLB), then just that.
> Until a new line of VCRs is released, or DVD Recorders that are released... that support a standard method of "remote control", be it the same IR or an external interface.... There is just no way.
> 
> The TiVo had 1 series, the SONY DTiVo could control a certain series of SONY VCR... but that was it...
> 
> As for the auto-skip of commercial, that would just a hair behind the ability to control the recording device.
> 
> Not that I am discrediting your "wishes".... but in all honesty... given the reality of the situation... they would have to be on a "fantasy list" rather then the wish list.


Sorry for digging up such an old post/topic, but I am new to the HR20 party, and I think it is worth revisiting. YMMV.

I think that this is a fantasy that could be made to come true, it just depends on how you define it. If you put it as "HR20 automatically detects and skips commercials" then I agree, not going to happen anytime soon.

However, if you define it as:
1) Allow the creation of a new type of bookmark: the start-slip bookmark (SSBM).
2) On archival playback mode, the HR20 will
a) block all popups.
b) disable all remote keys except "stop" to break out of archival playback mode.
c) in archival playback mode, HR20 starts slip on getting to a SSBM, and ends slip upon getting to an ordinary bookmark.

then I think you have a nice solution. It puts the burden on the user to determine and mark which parts of a program they want to slip past when archiving.


----------



## Dokman

I wish somehow that there was a way to toggle the favorites list with a one button push on the remote. I had a receiver a while back that could do this.


----------



## Steve

Dokman said:


> I wish somehow that there was a way to toggle the favorites list with a one button push on the remote. I had a receiver a while back that could do this.


We've got a similar request already on the Wish List, so if you haven't yet voted for it, please do!

*Ability to cycle through the CUSTOM channel lists while in GUIDE or MINI-GUIDE.

*/steve


----------



## Steve

chris_h said:


> Sorry for digging up such an old post/topic, but I am new to the HR20 party, and I think it is worth revisiting. YMMV.
> 
> I think that this is a fantasy that could be made to come true, it just depends on how you define it. If you put it as "HR20 automatically detects and skips commercials" then I agree, not going to happen anytime soon.
> 
> However, if you define it as:
> 1) Allow the creation of a new type of bookmark: the start-slip bookmark (SSBM).
> 2) On archival playback mode, the HR20 will
> a) block all popups.
> b) disable all remote keys except "stop" to break out of archival playback mode.
> c) in archival playback mode, HR20 starts slip on getting to a SSBM, and ends slip upon getting to an ordinary bookmark.
> 
> then I think you have a nice solution. It puts the burden on the user to determine and mark which parts of a program they want to slip past when archiving.


I don't think you read "between the lines" of Earl's post.  Aside from FF, I don't believe D* or any other DVR manufacturer these days is going to implement "enabling" features that will allow us to skip commercials easily. I believe that's why D* made ADVANCE a "slip", rather than a "skip". /steve


----------



## ebr

I have another request. Actually, I'm hoping someone will chime in with "hey, you can already do that with..." but anyway...

I want a single key (maybe dash, or red button?) for "delete the last character" when entering in text for searches. Having to navigate all the way to the "Del" selection is way too cumbersome. Maybe this isn't a big deal for most, but either this remote or my IR repeater system seems to create a lot of "key bounce" causing multiple entries that I then have to navigate all the way to "del" to get rid of.


----------



## Steve

ebr said:


> I have another request. Actually, I'm hoping someone will chime in with "hey, you can already do that with..." but anyway...
> 
> I want a single key (maybe dash, or red button?) for "delete the last character" when entering in text for searches. Having to navigate all the way to the "Del" selection is way too cumbersome. Maybe this isn't a big deal for most, but either this remote or my IR repeater system seems to create a lot of "key bounce" causing multiple entries that I then have to navigate all the way to "del" to get rid of.


Closest thing we have to that, AFAIK, is a part of the SEARCH request on the Wish List that asks for color buttons and remote keys to be assigned to keypad navigation shortcuts. /steve


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Another New York avatar for my friend Steve. I wish you better luck with this one.


----------



## cigarjockey

I wish I could use my Ethernet to hook up for Gamelounge, I do not have a landline.


----------



## brian188

I've scanned quickly through this thread but it is getting big... so if this is already in here i apologize.

I'd like to be able to reorder my favorites. I.e. create 2, 3, 4 groups within my favorites. For example group 1 might be movies then I could have all premium HBO, ENCORE, SHO, HDNET, etc. group 2 might be sports, with ESPN, FSNXX, LOCAL, SUNTICKET, group 3 might be family LOCAL, NICK, TOON, etc. but they would all list in the order I choose. 

In other words I could set it up so when I hit the guide button rather than seeing channel 1-10000 in order, I could see 1, 500, 400, 1000, 600, 17000, 1800, 10000, 1200, 3000 etc. etc... in any order I choose.


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> Another New York avatar for my friend Steve. I wish you better luck with this one.


Eli and I thank you very much! :lol: /steve


----------



## Steve

brian188 said:


> I've scanned quickly through this thread but it is getting big... so if this is already in here i apologize.
> 
> I'd like to be able to reorder my favorites. I.e. create 2, 3, 4 groups within my favorites. For example group 1 might be movies then I could have all premium HBO, ENCORE, SHO, HDNET, etc. group 2 might be sports, with ESPN, FSNXX, LOCAL, SUNTICKET, group 3 might be family LOCAL, NICK, TOON, etc. but they would all list in the order I choose.
> 
> In other words I could set it up so when I hit the guide button rather than seeing channel 1-10000 in order, I could see 1, 500, 400, 1000, 600, 17000, 1800, 10000, 1200, 3000 etc. etc... in any order I choose.


Not quite what you're looking for, but in case you are not aware of it, you can currently filter your PLAYLIST by SPORTS, MOVIES, KIDS, etc. To do this, select MENU and CATEGORY while viewing the LIST.

Since it's not intuitive that MENU can be context sensitive, I had my HR20 a couple of months before I learned this feature was available! 

/steve


----------



## Steve

cigarjockey said:


> I wish I could use my Ethernet to hook up for Gamelounge, I do not have a landline.


You would think in this day and age that anything could be done over IP. I know a couple of people that are now using cell phones 7x24. Is it also true that no land line means no PPV?

I'm neither a PPV nor Gamelounge user. What exactly is it GL can't do without a phone line? /steve


----------



## cigarjockey

Steve said:


> You would think in this day and age that anything could be done over IP. I know a couple of people that are now using cell phones 7x24. Is it also true that no land line means no PPV?
> 
> I'm neither a PPV nor Gamelounge user. What exactly is it GL can't do without a phone line? /steve


You can play the games and win $, besides posting your high scores...


----------



## coolhdtv

Wish I could set a recorded show on the 'List' to 'Watched'. I have a few HR20's and I will watch a recording on another HR20. I'd like to set a show on another HR20 to 'Watched' without having to open it and watch for a second. Something like the speedy '--' to delete a show.


----------



## Steve

coolhdtv said:


> Wish I could set a recorded show on the 'List' to 'Watched'. I have a few HR20's and I will watch a recording on another HR20. I'd like to set a show on another HR20 to 'Watched' without having to open it and watch for a second. Something like the speedy '--' to delete a show.


*"Ability to designate a show as 'watched' or 'unwatched', regardless of its playback status"* is already on the list. If you haven't yet voted for it, you can do so here.

Of course, if we had MRV, you might not have to manage the same show on multiple HR20's.  /steve


----------



## Lord Vader

cigarjockey said:


> I wish I could use my Ethernet to hook up for Gamelounge, I do not have a landline.


You don't need the phone line connected to use Game Lounge, just the ethernet connected.


----------



## loudo

I think a real useful feature would be: While you are in the Guide, push one button to see HD channels only. It could even be set up to togle back and forth, form "All Channels" to just "HD Channels". Currently you have to go to Category Sort and scroll down the list to get a HD listing only.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

loudo said:


> I think a real useful feature would be: While you are in the Guide, push one button to see HD channels only. It could even be set up to togle back and forth, form "All Channels" to just "HD Channels". Currently you have to go to Category Sort and scroll down the list to get a HD listing only.


Please vote here and post comments.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=101795


----------



## Steve

loudo said:


> I think a real useful feature would be: While you are in the Guide, push one button to see HD channels only. It could even be set up to togle back and forth, form "All Channels" to just "HD Channels". Currently you have to go to Category Sort and scroll down the list to get a HD listing only.


If this request is granted:

*Ability to cycle through the CUSTOM channel lists while in GUIDE or MINI-GUIDE.

*You can just create a custom list with the HD channels you want to monitor... or sports channels, or movie channels, etc.

/steve


----------



## cigarjockey

Lord Vader said:


> You don't need the phone line connected to use Game Lounge, just the ethernet connected.


I tried and was connected through the internet w/ Ethernet (Crossover cable).
Yet you still cannot create an account, it gives you an error message.
they only made the Gamelounge account info available through a landline. :nono2:
I can play games w/o a Phoneline, but nothing regarding an account for $ or token play.


----------



## Lord Vader

I've got both a phone line and an ethernet connection, yet I have *never * been able to create an account online. I *always * get the error message. I've Emailed the game lounge folks and never got a response.

You can still play the games, though. Does one really need an account? No, not really.


----------



## chris_h

Steve said:


> I don't think you read "between the lines" of Earl's post.  Aside from FF, I don't believe D* or any other DVR manufacturer these days is going to implement "enabling" features that will allow us to skip commercials easily. I believe that's why D* made ADVANCE a "slip", rather than a "skip". /steve


Hi Steve,

Do you know this based on conversations with Earl? It seems to me I am not asking for anything more than slip. I am just asking for the dvr to slip based on user input that is saved (as opposed to user input on the fly). I am not asking for skip, just slip.

In case this post sounds argumentative, it is not meant to be. Just asking a question.


----------



## Steve

That was just my interpretation of Earl's post. I don't think D* would enable any technology to auto-remove commercials beyond what other DVR manufacturers offer, but that's just my opinion. I could be wrong!  /steve


----------



## r194ondi

While in the Menu, i would like to see the the Scroll Up roll over to the bottom line in the menu, instead of going to the top and staying there.


----------



## Steve

r194ondi said:


> While in the Menu, i would like to see the the Scroll Up roll over to the bottom line in the menu, instead of going to the top and staying there.


We already have this request on the Wish List:

*Continue to scroll the cursor to the bottom (or top) when reaching the top (or bottom) of a list or menu pane. "Aiwa" up to "Zenith" in the remote code list, e.g., or "Zodiac" down to "24" in the PLAYLIST.*

If you haven't already taken the survey, please do so here and let D* know how you value this and the other requests on the list. TIA. /steve


----------



## Milominderbinder2

The new wishlist item to disable the Up and Down arrow during playback would take those keystrokes away so that they could not be used to control Dual Live Buffers or other new features.

- Craig


----------



## Steve

Milominderbinder2 said:


> The new wishlist item to disable the Up and Down arrow during playback would take those keystrokes away so that they could not be used to control Dual Live Buffers or other new features.
> 
> - Craig


Do you mean this one? 
*
Ignore CHANNEL UP/DOWN while watching recordings, to prevent inadvertently exiting PLAYBACK or clearing the LIVE buffer.*

I'd personally like to see ARROW DOWN switch buffers, if DLBs ever happens, and ARROW UP toggle CC's. Just my 02. /steve


----------



## cbaker

As more and more people hook up their HR20 to the network with the upcoming release of DoD, more and more users are going to be coming to the site with issue related to Media Share. I personally believe the "debugging" capability is horrible on the HR20 in this area. A log file would be really helpful, but instead, maybe a debugging "test screen" would be just as useful to determine where the communication failures are happening. Therefore, I would like to suggest a new item for the wish list:

*Create a "Test Media Share" option under HELP & SETTINGS->SETUP->SYSTEM SETUP that runs a series of detail tests (described here) to allow users to debug Media Share issues.*

"Help & Settings", "Setup", and "System Setup" and either as an option in "Network" or a new section called "Media Share" create a function that tests your Media Share, like the "Test Connection" does for the "Network" setup.

In particular, it should be detailed and would be used instead of a non-existent log file. It should follow the standard negotition process between the Media Share Client (MSC), the HR20, and the Media Share Server (MSS). Something like:



Code:


Network Connected --> Yes using IP x.x.x.x
Broadcasting for Avail Servers -->  
   Found Server <SERVER-X>
   Found Server <SERVER-Y>
   Found Server <SERVER-Z>

Testing Server <SERVER-X>
Testing Communication --> Sucessful on 4356/tcp
Negotiating Acceptable Music Formats --> PCM
Negotiating Acceptable Photo Formats --> JPG, TIF
Sucessfully Communication with <SERVER-X>

Testing Server <SERVER-Y>
Testing Communication --> Sucessful on 4625/tcp
Negotiating Acceptable Music Formats --> None
Negotiating Acceptable Photo Formats --> JPG
Sucessfully Communication with <SERVER-Y>

Testing Server <SERVER-Y>
Testing Communication --> Failed on 4945/tcp
Failed Communication with <SERVER-Y>


----------



## Simpleton24

I just filled out the survey today, great job with the list.

I would like to be able to create folders like the Series Links in the playlist. I would like to organize recordings like movie genre, sports, etc. I have Patriots games recorded, but they are scattered through the rest of my recordings. It would be alot easier to find them if they were grouped as I choose.



Sorry for the duplicate post- Shoeless Joe submitted a post in the regular threads just today that stated the same thing.


----------



## Steve

Simpleton24 said:


> I just filled out the survey today, great job with the list.
> 
> I would like to be able to create folders like the Series Links in the playlist. I would like to organize recordings like movie genre, sports, etc. I have Patriots games recorded, but they are scattered through the rest of my recordings. It would be alot easier to find them if they were grouped as I choose.
> 
> Sorry for the duplicate post- Shoeless Joe submitted a post in the regular threads just today that stated the same thing.


Not sure it completely addresses you're request, but have you tried the "hidden" category filter that is available when hitting MENU while in the PLAYLIST?

(And I'm sure you know you can default to an alpha sort of the PLAYLIST, though I know that would only group [email protected] away games. ). /steve


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Steve said:


> Do you mean this one?
> *
> Ignore CHANNEL UP/DOWN while watching recordings, to prevent inadvertently exiting PLAYBACK or clearing the LIVE buffer.*
> 
> I'd personally like to see ARROW DOWN switch buffers, if DLBs ever happens, and ARROW UP toggle CC's. Just my 02. /steve


Oops. Sorry. Yes I do want Channel Up Down locked out.

- Craig


----------



## Steve

cbaker said:


> As more and more people hook up their HR20 to the network with the upcoming release of DoD, more and more users are going to be coming to the site with issue related to Media Share. I personally believe the "debugging" capability is horrible on the HR20 in this area. A log file would be really helpful, but instead, maybe a debugging "test screen" would be just as useful to determine where the communication failures are happening. Therefore, I would like to suggest a new item for the wish list:
> 
> *Create a "Test Media Share" option under HELP & SETTINGS->SETUP->SYSTEM SETUP that runs a series of detail tests (described here) to allow users to debug Media Share issues.*
> 
> "Help & Settings", "Setup", and "System Setup" and either as an option in "Network" or a new section called "Media Share" create a function that tests your Media Share, like the "Test Connection" does for the "Network" setup.
> 
> In particular, it should be detailed and would be used instead of a non-existent log file. It should follow the standard negotition process between the Media Share Client (MSC), the HR20, and the Media Share Server (MSS). Something like:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Network Connected --> Yes using IP x.x.x.x
> Broadcasting for Avail Servers -->
> Found Server <SERVER-X>
> Found Server <SERVER-Y>
> Found Server <SERVER-Z>
> 
> Testing Server <SERVER-X>
> Testing Communication --> Sucessful on 4356/tcp
> Negotiating Acceptable Music Formats --> PCM
> Negotiating Acceptable Photo Formats --> JPG, TIF
> Sucessfully Communication with <SERVER-X>
> 
> Testing Server <SERVER-Y>
> Testing Communication --> Sucessful on 4625/tcp
> Negotiating Acceptable Music Formats --> None
> Negotiating Acceptable Photo Formats --> JPG
> Sucessfully Communication with <SERVER-Y>
> 
> Testing Server <SERVER-Y>
> Testing Communication --> Failed on 4945/tcp
> Failed Communication with <SERVER-Y>


I admit a test like this would be very elegant, but I don't understand how it is more helpful in the long run than just seeing if servers show up in the Music and Pictures screen, and if the HR20 can or cannot see MP3s and/or JPEGS on them? Seems to me that if a server or filetype is not showing, it's either a problem with the server, the serving app or a bug or incompatibility that D* needs to address, and not some setting I can tweak on the HR20.

Maybe you can explain what I'm missing? TIA. /steve


----------



## cbaker

Steve said:


> I admit a test like this would be very elegant, but I don't understand how it is more helpful in the long run than just seeing if servers show up in the Music and Pictures screen, and if the HR20 can or cannot see MP3s and/or JPEGS on them? Seems to me that if a server or filetype is not showing, it's either a problem with the server, the serving app or a bug or incompatibility that D* needs to address, and not some setting I can tweak on the HR20.
> 
> Maybe you can explain what I'm missing? TIA. /steve


A lot is happening between "having a network connection" and "Music & Photos" with playable items on the menu. There are many things that could be getting in the way. Not having any type of logging or debugging on the HR20 side makes locating the problem really difficult.

NOTE: This is based on my limited understanding of how the MSS and HR20 "talk" to each other. This could be wrong or limited. D* would need to refine the process of course....

1) One big issue is the firewall settings on the Media Server. For example, if the server only has 1900 udp open, the HR20 should be able to do a discovery process and find the Media Share server. That would be (found server xxx) for example.

2) After the discovery, the MSS would then tell the HR20 what port it uses to communicate on (typically user configurable with default values). Again, the firewall can get in the way here. So here is where the "testing communications" and indicating what port the HR20 is trying to talk on would help in debugging, especially if it fails. So in the third case, probably a firewall on the server does not have the port open.

3) Then the two devices agree upon protocols they will use for media. Again, since there is no log file, having an understanding of what the HR20 believes are the acceptable protocols can help in debugging. Let's say you do see a bunch of X's but don't understand why, you think your server is offering up the correct format. Knowing what common protocols were agreed upon could be helpful. Or even what was not agreed upon.

Another example were users that have had a wireless bridge connected to their HR20. They could not get Media Share to come up even though they had a network connection (DoD worked or they could ping the HR20). Again, this type of dialog would help point to the problem (like if their wireless bridge was blocking the multicast address used in the discovery process for example).

Look at the "test network connection". That should be easy too, just hook up the cable and now you are connected. Doesn't always work out that way and therefore the "test network connection". "Test Media Share" is no different.


----------



## Steve

Congratulations to *flexoffset*, who today became our 500th Wish List registrant and voter! /steve


----------



## flexoffset

Steve said:


> Congratulations to *flexoffset*, who today became our 500th Wish List registrant and voter! /steve


Thanks!!
I had prepared a speech but my 3-year-old dropped my note cards in the shredder.


----------



## chris_h

I wish my hr20 would record what I ask it to, or at least that someone would clue me in as to why it will not. My "manual recordings not in todo list" thread does not have a single response. Fooey! Where's the love!?!


----------



## elove

How about adding the clock issue to the wishlist. There is a thread on how the HR20 starts recording shows 10-20 seconds late.


----------



## Steve

cbaker said:


> A lot is happening between "having a network connection" and "Music & Photos" with playable items on the menu. There are many things that could be getting in the way. Not having any type of logging or debugging on the HR20 side makes locating the problem really difficult.
> 
> NOTE: This is based on my limited understanding of how the MSS and HR20 "talk" to each other. This could be wrong or limited. D* would need to refine the process of course....
> 
> 1) One big issue is the firewall settings on the Media Server. For example, if the server only has 1900 udp open, the HR20 should be able to do a discovery process and find the Media Share server. That would be (found server xxx) for example.
> 
> 2) After the discovery, the MSS would then tell the HR20 what port it uses to communicate on (typically user configurable with default values). Again, the firewall can get in the way here. So here is where the "testing communications" and indicating what port the HR20 is trying to talk on would help in debugging, especially if it fails. So in the third case, probably a firewall on the server does not have the port open.
> 
> 3) Then the two devices agree upon protocols they will use for media. Again, since there is no log file, having an understanding of what the HR20 believes are the acceptable protocols can help in debugging. Let's say you do see a bunch of X's but don't understand why, you think your server is offering up the correct format. Knowing what common protocols were agreed upon could be helpful. Or even what was not agreed upon.
> 
> Another example were users that have had a wireless bridge connected to their HR20. They could not get Media Share to come up even though they had a network connection (DoD worked or they could ping the HR20). Again, this type of dialog would help point to the problem (like if their wireless bridge was blocking the multicast address used in the discovery process for example).
> 
> Look at the "test network connection". That should be easy too, just hook up the cable and now you are connected. Doesn't always work out that way and therefore the "test network connection". "Test Media Share" is no different.


It seems to me if D* just published a list of what firewall ports it expects to be open and what file types it supports, many of the issues you list above could be debugged by just checking the media share PC's firewall and server application for compliance. I could be minimizing the issue, however, so I'll leave it to others to chime in on whether or not this request should be added to the list.

As I've posted before, I'm consciously trying to pare the list down from the 90 requests already on it in an effort to bring more focus to key requests, similar to the current TiVo and VIP622/722 "wish lists", which only have 29 and 26 items respectively on them. As a result, if a new request doesn't appear to be a "no brainer", I hesitate to add it without overwhelming support from the DBS community. 

/steve


----------



## Steve

elove said:


> How about adding the clock issue to the wishlist. There is a thread on how the HR20 starts recording shows 10-20 seconds late.


I'll repeat my response to a similar post over in this week's "Wish List News" thread. 

My four HR20's are always within 2-3 seconds of the atomic clock at "time.gov", so I don't believe the HR20 clock is the issue.

I have a theory, however, about why some recordings start late. 3-4 seconds of the loss of the beginning of a show may be due to the clock. Another 3-4 seconds of it is the time it takes to change the channel. And another 3-4 seconds may be due to the time it takes to change resolutions (though I'm not sure this part is true). And don't forget that the network clocks may be off a few seconds. When three or four of these things occur before one recording, a show will start 10 or more seconds late. I say this because on consecutive recordings on the same channel, shows seem to start right on the dot.

So I wouldn't call this a "CLOCK BUG" per se, I'd call it a performance issue. And no, you can't just start each recording 15 seconds early, because it depends on whether or not there may be free tuners at that time. 

Of course, if we get the Wish List request to "*Always pad start/stop time by one minute when available*", that will help.

What will definitely help, IMO, is if D* can improve channel/resolution change performance, but this may not be possible. It could just be the nature of the beast that these things can't happen faster.

/steve


----------



## pjs2004

Great survey! Just finished it. 

While I gave a thumbs up for a lot of stuff, just gimme dual live buffers!!!! I'd give up everything else for dual live buffers!! The amount of time that ONE feature has saved me over the years is immeasurable!!


----------



## Sirshagg

It would be nice if the wishlist summary page would show how I voted on each issue too.


----------



## Steve

Sirshagg said:


> It would be nice if the wishlist summary page would show how I voted on each issue too.


You currently have to go back to your Survey page to see that, as you know, but I leave it to Doug to tell us if what your asking for is feasible. Maybe a new column on the right or left with a THUMBS UP, THUMBS DOWN or NEUTRAL icon in it, to indicate your votes for each item? /steve


----------



## shoelessjoe

As I posted earlier (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106180): With the different type of programming there needs to be some way to manually label folders etc. so that one can organize it.

Does anyone know if D* is considering this?


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve said:


> You currently have to go back to your Survey page to see that, as you know, but I leave it to Doug to tell us if what your asking for is feasible. Maybe a new column on the right or left with a THUMBS UP, THUMBS DOWN or NEUTRAL icon in it, to indicate your votes for each item? /steve


That 's what i'm talking about.


----------



## Steve

shoelessjoe said:


> As I posted earlier (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106180): With the different type of programming there needs to be some way to manually label folders etc. so that one can organize it.
> 
> Does anyone know if D* is considering this?


It's not on the current Wish List, but that doesn't mean D* may not be working on it independently. This idea was recently posted in this thread, and in your dedicated thread, and it doesn't seem to be generating a lot of enthusiasm in terms of "I want that too!" posts as of yet. It could be that some folks are currently using the existing PLAYLIST CATEGORY filters to make better sense of what's been recorded, or that it's simply not a "hot-button" issue for many.

As I've posted before, I'm consciously trying to pare the current Wish List down from the 90 requests already on it, in an effort to keep D*'s focus on the requests voters have given the most THUMBS UP to. By comparison, the current TiVo and VIP622/722 "wish lists" have only have 29 and 25 items respectively on them. So unless a new request appears to be an obvious "no brainer", I hesitate to add it to the HR20/21 list without a lot of DBSTalk "chatter" in support of it.

That being said, I encourage others to chime-in pro or con this suggestion, either here or in *shoelessjoe's *"Organizing Recorded Material" thread.

/steve

*PS: *For those who are curious about seeing what the other guys are asking for, the TiVo "Feature Idea" list (29 items) may be found about 1/3 down this page. The Echostar VIP622/722 "Feature Wish List" (13 items) may be found here, and the companion VIP622/722 "User Interface Enhancement List" (12 items) may be found here.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Steve said:


> That being said, I encourage others to chime-in pro or con this suggestion, either here or in *shoelessjoe's *"Organizing Recorded Material" thread.


I posted a more detailed reply in shoelessjoe's thread, but I would love to see this feature added.


----------



## Coffey77

Not sure if it's posted here or not, there's a good 13 pages ahead of me but I didn't notice it when I scanned through the Survey...

I'd like the ability to turn off the NFL ST "extra" info. Actually, I'd like so that the 'quick tip' doesn't pop up every time I go to a ST channel. You have the option to "clear" it by pushing the yellow or red button, I forget which, but I'd rather it not pop up at all!

They can accomplish this by either putting it within the setup or when the pop up occurs, making a way to "never remind me again"...

This leads to another thought, could they make 2 or three versions of the setup menu? As with my sound card, there is BASIC (all standard settings with minor SETUP access), ADVANCED (gives you more access to a larger part of the SETUP menu) and then CUSTOM (YOU chose just about everything, lists all of the setup features - usually followed by a disclaimer saying something to the effect of "This is for advanced users only....")


----------



## spaulding

Having had the exceptionally frustrating experience of programming multiple HR20s and tying them to multiple remotes, I would like to offer a strong vote for easily identifying multiple (more than 3) HR20s and accessing those units by multiple remotes.

I just installed my 3rd HR20, all in the same room. These units are broadcast throughout my house, so I need 4 remotes to be able to talk to all 3 HR20s from other rooms, either by IR or RF (doesn't matter to me). These 3 HR20s replaced 4 DirecTiVos. I could program 4 TiVos with different addresses that all TiVo remotes could access in about 20 seconds. It took endless research and discussions to find out how to get 1 remote to talk with 3 HR20s, then how to program 3 more remotes to do the same thing.

I could see myself wanting a 4th HD DVR in the future. Obviously, with the current hardware and software, it can't be an HR20. That restriction should be removed.


----------



## Steve

Coffey77 said:


> Not sure if it's posted here or not, there's a good 13 pages ahead of me but I didn't notice it when I scanned through the Survey...
> 
> I'd like the ability to turn off the NFL ST "extra" info. Actually, I'd like so that the 'quick tip' doesn't pop up every time I go to a ST channel. You have the option to "clear" it by pushing the yellow or red button, I forget which, but I'd rather it not pop up at all!
> 
> They can accomplish this by either putting it within the setup or when the pop up occurs, making a way to "never remind me again"...
> 
> This leads to another thought, could they make 2 or three versions of the setup menu? As with my sound card, there is BASIC (all standard settings with minor SETUP access), ADVANCED (gives you more access to a larger part of the SETUP menu) and then CUSTOM (YOU chose just about everything, lists all of the setup features - usually followed by a disclaimer saying something to the effect of "This is for advanced users only....")


I'm not a ST user, but what you are describing does sound annoying. I would suggest starting a "Sunday Ticket" wish list thread, similar to the VOD wish list thread, to see if all ST users are in agreement and if there might not be other ST change ideas as well.

As far as Advanced setup goes, we sort of have that with the EDGECUTTER menu already, don't we? As always, I encourage others to chime in, because my .02 is often not worth more than .02! :lol: /steve


----------



## Steve

spaulding said:


> Having had the exceptionally frustrating experience of programming multiple HR20s and tying them to multiple remotes, I would like to offer a strong vote for easily identifying multiple (more than 3) HR20s and accessing those units by multiple remotes.
> 
> I just installed my 3rd HR20, all in the same room. These units are broadcast throughout my house, so I need 4 remotes to be able to talk to all 3 HR20s from other rooms, either by IR or RF (doesn't matter to me). These 3 HR20s replaced 4 DirecTiVos. I could program 4 TiVos with different addresses that all TiVo remotes could access in about 20 seconds. It took endless research and discussions to find out how to get 1 remote to talk with 3 HR20s, then how to program 3 more remotes to do the same thing.
> 
> I could see myself wanting a 4th HD DVR in the future. Obviously, with the current hardware and software, it can't be an HR20. That restriction should be removed.


Not an area where I can contribute much, since I don't have multiple HR20's in the same room.

I encourage others to chime in on this issue! /steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve, as someone with 6 DVRs in my living room, I can attest how important it is that all DVRs can be uniquely accessed via a universal IR remote ...

DIRECTV only allows two IR code sets for the HR20/HR21 lines, with a third set possible for the H20/H21 lines according to how you mix and match your receivers. I have two HR20s in my living room and know I can not put additional HR20/HR21s in here without setting them to RF, meaning my Harmony remote becomes useless.

TiVo allowed 10 discrete IR codes sets - it would be great if DIRECTV permitted the same, to allow users to build media rooms/media closets as they desired, without having to resort to more expensive remote solutions.


----------



## ned23

I did a search and hadn't noticed any other requests for a web browser on the wishlist. I used to have several UltimateTv's and they had WebTv built right in. It wasnt a full bown web experience but you could check e-mail and find info about something you were watching. Since ethernet is functional for internet use it doesn't seam to hard for a company like let's say Opera design a simple web browser for DirecTv or even in house.


----------



## Lord Vader

Drew2k said:


> Steve, as someone with 6 DVRs in my living room...


Gee, and I thought *I* was the DVR hog, with three DVRs in my living room, and a total of 12 DVRs on my account altogether--spread among every room I've got basically.


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> Steve, as someone with 6 DVRs in my living room, I can attest how important it is that all DVRs can be uniquely accessed via a universal IR remote ...
> 
> DIRECTV only allows two IR code sets for the HR20/HR21 lines, with a third set possible for the H20/H21 lines according to how you mix and match your receivers. I have two HR20s in my living room and know I can not put additional HR20/HR21s in here without setting them to RF, meaning my Harmony remote becomes useless.
> 
> TiVo allowed 10 discrete IR codes sets - it would be great if DIRECTV permitted the same, to allow users to build media rooms/media closets as they desired, without having to resort to more expensive remote solutions.


So this request is beginning to sound like one of those "no brainers" that doesn't need a lot of chatter before it gets on the Wish List. IMO.

*"Ability to control more than two HR20/21's in the same room via IR".*

Let's just hope this is not a limitation of the REMOTE firmware, and something that can be accomplished by some clever programming within the HR20! 

/steve


----------



## spaulding

Steve said:


> So this request is beginning to sound like one of those "no brainers" that doesn't need a lot of chatter before it gets on the Wish List. IMO.
> 
> *"Ability to control more than two HR20/21's in the same room via IR".*
> 
> Let's just hope this is not a limitation of the REMOTE firmware, and something that can be accomplished by some clever programming within the HR20!
> 
> /steve


Obviously, I don't know the software, but I would think it is currently do-able. The RCnn remote currently supports using double key press of Mute+Select and the entry of a code (like 00001, or 961). Firmware on the remote would need to support prepending commands with the currently selected unit number that the DVR could recognize as belonging to that unit or another. This is how TiVo currently does this.


----------



## TigerDriver

Lord Vader said:


> Gee, and I thought *I* was the DVR hog, with three DVRs in my living room, and a total of 12 DVRs on my account altogether--spread among every room I've got basically.


Wouldn't a modulator be cheaper/simpler?


----------



## Steve

spaulding said:


> Firmware on the remote would need to support prepending commands with the currently selected unit number that the DVR could recognize as belonging to that unit or another. This is how TiVo currently does this.


Exactly my point. If existing REMOTE f/w needs to be updated, that might present a logistical/$$$ hurdle that needs to be overcome. Hopefully this is not the case. /steve


----------



## spaulding

Steve said:


> Exactly my point. If existing REMOTE f/w needs to be updated, that might present a logistical/$$$ hurdle that needs to be overcome. Hopefully this is not the case. /steve


At worst, this would mean I would need to buy 3 new remotes. I can live with that. And, hopefully, any new units I obtain would come with these newer remotes.

I can successfully operate my 3 units from other rooms today using RF. I won't be able to add a 4th machine. And, I'd like other people not to have to go through what I went through to get this far (The instructions would read "bend one knee while standing on your head and whistling a specific tune")


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> So this request is beginning to sound like one of those "no brainers" that doesn't need a lot of chatter before it gets on the Wish List. IMO.
> 
> *"Ability to control more than two HR20/21's in the same room via IR".*
> 
> Let's just hope this is not a limitation of the REMOTE firmware, and something that can be accomplished by some clever programming within the HR20!
> 
> /steve


Sounds perfect Steve! Thanks!


----------



## spaulding

TigerDriver said:


> Wouldn't a modulator be cheaper/simpler?


A modulator only covers the signal distribution; you still would need a way to control the units from a distance.


----------



## TigerDriver

spaulding said:


> A modulator only covers the signal distribution; you still would need a way to control the units from a distance.


I have all my DVRs in a rack and use IR repeaters (pyramids) to relay remote control signals throughout the house via RF. I can see your problem, though, because you'd need 12 discrete remote codes. Tivos only give four (I think), and I don't know about the HR20s.


----------



## spaulding

TiVos allow for 9 discrete codes (1 thru 9, with 0 being an "every machine" code); HR20s allow for 3.


----------



## Drew2k

spaulding said:


> TiVos allow for 9 discrete codes (1 thru 9, with 0 being an "every machine" code); HR20s allow for 3.


HR20 actually only allows two discrete codes: 0001 and 0003; 0002 is not activated on the HR20. However, on the H20, only 0001 and 0002 work, and other IR codes don't.


----------



## TigerDriver

You're right, of course--I had a senior moment.

Doesn't the wishlist have a 'no-brainer' item to increase the number of 
discrete IR codes on the HR20-x.


BTW, I'd like to put a small HD TV in my office, but I can't find an 
ATSC modulator. Anybody?


----------



## RAD

With DoD rolling out I feel there is a need to add a speed test application in the HR20/HR21. I've seen a number of threads from people that say my download is too slow what's the problem. It would be helpful if there was a test in the box that would test the actual speed to whatever server site D*'s content provider is using that would show how fast the connection is in Kbps and how long it's estimated to download SD and HD content (To download a 30 minute program is estimated to take 47 minutes).


----------



## Rojma

Spike said:


> I would really like to see us have a total of 4-8 Favorite Channels lists. Currently we are only offered two, which just isn't enough. The kids get one, and it is a race to see who gets the other- my wife or me.
> 
> Thanks


I'm surprised more people have not asked for this. I also would like to see this feature. especially with the addition of all of he HD channels. Right now I have two Favorite lists:

1) A general Favorites list of all of the differenet channels I watch
2) A Favorites channels of just the HD channels.

As 2 examples, if given more Favorites lists, I would like to add a Favorite lists of only Music channels (ie, the XM channels) and another Favorite list of only the channels that have NHL games (ie, NHL CI channels, VS, SUN, FOXFL, etc).

I realize that you can do this using categories, but Favorite lists give you much more fine control.

In addition, to better utilize the Favorites lists, I would like to more easily switch between the Favorites lists, especially while in the Guide. Maybe hitting the blue button could switch between Favorite lists while in the guide? Just a thought.


----------



## Steve

Rojma said:


> I'm surprised more people have not asked for this. I also would like to see this feature. especially with the addition of all of he HD channels. Right now I have two Favorite lists:
> 
> 1) A general Favorites list of all of the differenet channels I watch
> 2) A Favorites channels of just the HD channels.
> 
> As 2 examples, if given more Favorites lists, I would like to add a Favorite lists of only Music channels (ie, the XM channels) and another Favorite list of only the channels that have NHL games (ie, NHL CI channels, VS, SUN, FOXFL, etc).
> 
> I realize that you can do this using categories, but Favorite lists give you much more fine control.


 I guess I was trained by years of TiVo use to get along with only two "favorites lists", but having the ability to create more than two HR20/21 CUSTOM channel lists seems like a reasonable request. What do others think? Is this just an idea that sounds good in theory that you'll never use, or, like *Rojma*, have you currently "maxed" out your CUSTOM lists and wish you could create more?




> In addition, to better utilize the Favorites lists, I would like to more easily switch between the Favorites lists, especially while in the Guide. Maybe hitting the blue button could switch between Favorite lists while in the guide? Just a thought.


*"Ability to cycle through the CUSTOM channel lists while in GUIDE or MINI-GUIDE" *is a current Wish List item.

/steve


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve said:


> I guess I was trained by years of TiVo use to get along with only two "favorites lists", but having the ability to create more than two HR20/21 CUSTOM channel lists seems like a reasonable request. What do others think? Is this just an idea that sounds good in theory that you'll never use, or, like *Rojma*, have you currently "maxed" out your CUSTOM lists and wish you could create more?
> 
> *"Ability to cycle through the CUSTOM channel lists while in GUIDE or MINI-GUIDE" *is a current Wish List item.
> 
> /steve


I want to see more favorites and an easy way to switch them in the guide.


----------



## ebr

Steve said:


> I guess I was trained by years of TiVo use to get along with only two "favorites lists", but having the ability to create more than two HR20/21 CUSTOM channel lists seems like a reasonable request. What do others think? Is this just an idea that sounds good in theory that you'll never use, or, like *Rojma*, have you currently "maxed" out your CUSTOM lists and wish you could create more?
> 
> /steve


Years of Tivo use have trained me to never watch live TV so I hardly need a favorites list at all .


----------



## Steve

ebr said:


> Years of Tivo use have trained me to never watch live TV so I hardly need a favorites list at all .


:lol:. I know what you mean. I rarely if ever watch LIVE myself, but I _would_ like to someday be able to filter SEARCH results through CUSTOM channel lists.

Filtering either by CIG or 2 CUSTOM lists would probably be enough for me, which is why I'm wondering if a lot of folks really would maintain more than 2 favorites lists, before I put the request up there. I think I'll run a quick POLL. /steve


----------



## Sirshagg

ebr said:


> Years of Tivo use have trained me to never watch live TV so I hardly need a favorites list at all .


With the Tivo I never had to do it, but with the HR20... I use one favorites list for the channels i record from so that I can verify it's planning to record (easier than using the todo list).

While i rarely use the guide to watch shows live I frequently use it to scan for shows i might want to record in the future.

The channels I get list wil lbe great (when it's complete) but what I really need is a Channels I Give a Darn About. There are at least 30 channels in my package that I will NEVER watch so I don't want to ever see them. If I had this then 2 favorites would progably do fine.


----------



## spaulding

Steve said:
 

> :lol:. I know what you mean. I rarely if ever watch LIVE myself, but I _would_ like to someday be able to filter SEARCH results through CUSTOM channel lists.
> 
> Filtering either by CIG or 2 CUSTOM lists would probably be enough for me, which is why I'm wondering if a lot of folks really would maintain more than 2 favorites lists, before I put the request up there. I think I'll run a quick POLL. /steve


I, too, wish I could get a filtered search list based on my current custom list. Getting every channel in creation is a pain.


----------



## Steve

spaulding said:


> I, too, wish I could get a filtered search list based on my current custom list. Getting every channel in creation is a pain.


+1. Even with the CIG fix that D* has rolled-out in the latest CE, you still see channels you DON'T get in SEARCH results (channels you don't get are only removed from AUTORECORD results). That's intentional on their part to show you that a CHANNEL you _may _want to subscribe to is available, and I personally don't favor that approach.

Like the HR10, they should give you the OPTION to search ALL channels if that's your goal, but also to just search an _editable _CIG list if that's all you want to see in your SEARCH results.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## 911medic

Here's one that has kept popping up a lot here at my house lately:

When parental controls are enabled, and you attempt to start a recorded show that exceeds the limits, the popup comes up telling you that you need to enter your code to "unlock" the program. While you choose from the three (I think) choices (cancel, unlock, unlock all?), and then punch in the code, your show is playing away in the background. Tonight, my wife was trying to unlock a show in this situation. She's not as adept at using the remote as me, and it took her close to 60 seconds to get the show unlocked. She then had to rewind the show back to the beginning to start watching.

So, would it be possible to implement a solution such that a locked show remains paused in the background until it's unlocked?


----------



## Steve

911medic said:


> Here's one that has kept popping up a lot here at my house lately:
> 
> When parental controls are enabled, and you attempt to start a recorded show that exceeds the limits, the popup comes up telling you that you need to enter your code to "unlock" the program. While you choose from the three (I think) choices (cancel, unlock, unlock all?), and then punch in the code, your show is playing away in the background. Tonight, my wife was trying to unlock a show in this situation. She's not as adept at using the remote as me, and it took her close to 60 seconds to get the show unlocked. She then had to rewind the show back to the beginning to start watching.
> 
> So, would it be possible to implement a solution such that a locked show remains paused in the background until it's unlocked?


I've never used Parental Controls, but your wife's experience is troubling to me. Does that mean if a child selects a show s/he shouldn't see, they can see or hear part of the blocked show while attempting to guess the unlock code? I hope I'm wrong, but if so, I might consider reporting that as an issue here and in the appropriate "issues" thread for your s/w release. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## mr_lucky

Maybe it's already in there, but I'll be darned if I can find it. With my TiVO-powered 10-250, I was able to select a category (e.g., movies) from the 14 day list and browse just movies. Now I must browse all programs (i.e., all categories in the "Search" function in order to find a movie I want to record. The Guide filter only allows one to blip through each channel, one at a time. Can a brother get some help here?


----------



## Steve

mr_lucky said:


> Maybe it's already in there, but I'll be darned if I can find it. With my TiVO-powered 10-250, I was able to select a category (e.g., movies) from the 14 day list and browse just movies. Now I must browse all programs (i.e., all categories in the "Search" function in order to find a movie I want to record. The Guide filter only allows one to blip through each channel, one at a time. Can a brother get some help here?


Only way I know to do that is through an unintuitive "workaround" I've been using since I first got my HR20's. If someone has come with an easier way, I'd love to know about it myself. 

Go to "Menu", "Search for shows", "Keyword" and use a SPACE character as your SEARCH term. You'll then be taken to the "CATEGORY" screen, where you can select "MOVIES", "ALL" (or whichever sub-genre you'd like). That will get you the list of movies you want.

It's really not that onerous, just ugly.  A "top-level" category search is one of the items we're asking for in the Wish List "SEARCH" request. If you haven't yet taken the survey, please do so here and let D* know you want that feature. TIA. /steve


----------



## Steve

Well, with *105* votes in on this POLL, it looks like roughly *40%* of respondents would like to be able to create more than 2 "favorites" lists, so I'll create an appropriate new Wish List request and post it during tomorrow's update.

Based on what folks have said, in addition to "All" and "CIG", I'm thinking up to 5 CUSTOM lists would be an appropriate number to ask for. Any thoughts "pro" or "con" this number? TIA. /steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Well, with *105* votes in on this POLL, it looks like roughly *40%* of respondents would like to be able to create more than 2 "favorites" lists, so I'll create an appropriate new Wish List request and post it during tomorrow's update.
> 
> Based on what folks have said, in addition to "All" and "CIG", I'm thinking up to 5 CUSTOM lists would be an appropriate number to ask for. Any thoughts "pro" or "con" this number? TIA. /steve


Steve- Thanks for making the poll. I missed it, but just added my comments. I would love to have multiple lists of favorites, and 5 custom lists seems like a good number.


----------



## TigerDriver

Steve said:


> Well, with *105* votes in on this POLL, it looks like roughly *40%* of respondents would like to be able to create more than 2 "favorites" lists, so I'll create an appropriate new Wish List request and post it during tomorrow's update.
> 
> Based on what folks have said, in addition to "All" and "CIG", I'm thinking up to 5 CUSTOM lists would be an appropriate number to ask for. Any thoughts "pro" or "con" this number? TIA. /steve


I see no reason to limit the number of Favorites to any  arbitrary value. Let users create as many as they desire. After all, there's a multi-gigabyte hard drive inside the box.


----------



## Steve

Two new requests were added to the Wish List this week:

"*Partial recordings should be flagged on the PLAYLIST. The show's PROGRESS BAR should reflect the partial time as well.*" (based on this POLL)

"*Increase the number of Custom channel lists to 5 or more.*"
/steve


----------



## Steve

It recently came to my attention that:

"*Cache the OTA information so that it can be quickly discovered after a reset*"

is a completed item that was mistakenly still on the "active" list. Happily, this brings the number of completed items to 33. /steve


----------



## MercurialIN

After reading the current wish list I realized that one of the items that was important to me has been back burnered due to lack of interest. I realize that having the cruise controls work for the XM channels isn't important for the majority but I am saddened to hear the idea has apparently been dropped altogether. 

I would really enjoy being able to record the XM channels and pause, rewind or fast forward. The R-15 let you record the XM channels I don't understand why the HR 20-700 can't as well. If this issue is posted in the wrong thread I apologize.


----------



## Steve

MercurialIN said:


> After reading the current wish list I realized that one of the items that was important to me has been back burnered due to lack of interest. I realize that having the cruise controls work for the XM channels isn't important for the majority but I am saddened to hear the idea has apparently been dropped altogether.
> 
> I would really enjoy being able to record the XM channels and pause, rewind or fast forward. The R-15 let you record the XM channels I don't understand why the HR 20-700 can't as well. If this issue is posted in the wrong thread I apologize.


Just because an item has been back-burnered due to lack of voter support doesn't necessarily mean it won't be implemented by D* at some point in the future. The fact that it was on the first page of the Wish List for so long pretty much ensures that D* is aware of the request.

The Wish List is only our attempt to give D* some guidance on what new features we'd like and the order in which we'd like to see implemented. What requests are actually implemented by D* is entirely up to them, and we have no way of knowing what D*'s internal "to-do" list actually looks like.  /steve


----------



## mfeinstein

Steve said:


> Only way I know to do that is through an unintuitive "workaround" I've been using since I first got my HR20's. If someone has come with an easier way, I'd love to know about it myself.
> 
> Go to "Menu", "Search for shows", "Keyword" and use a SPACE character as your SEARCH term. You'll then be taken to the "CATEGORY" screen, where you can select "MOVIES", "ALL" (or whichever sub-genre you'd like). That will get you the list of movies you want.
> 
> It's really not that onerous, just ugly.  A "top-level" category search is one of the items we're asking for in the Wish List "SEARCH" request. If you haven't yet taken the survey, please do so here and let D* know you want that feature. TIA. /steve


My wife has really wanted to be able to search for all movies (or all comedy movies) by a specific year, such as 2007. So a search with the keyword 2007 and movie/comedy would show all the comedy movies that have a 2007 year. Very helpful for just browsing the new releases. She searches this way on our Tivo, and this is the feature that keeps her from liking the HR20. I guess that making the year a searchable keyword is the main change to be made.


----------



## MercurialIN

Steve said:


> Just because an item has been back-burnered due to lack of voter support doesn't necessarily mean it won't be implemented by D* at some point in the future. The fact that it was on the first page of the Wish List for so long pretty much ensures that D* is aware of the request.
> 
> The Wish List is only our attempt to give D* some guidance on what new features we'd like and the order in which we'd like to see implemented. What requests are actually implemented by D* is entirely up to them, and we have no way of knowing what D*'s internal "to-do" list actually looks like.  /steve


I appreciate that you took the time to answer my post and thanks for all the hard work constructing the wish list.


----------



## Steve

mfeinstein said:


> My wife has really wanted to be able to search for all movies (or all comedy movies) by a specific year, such as 2007. So a search with the keyword 2007 and movie/comedy would show all the comedy movies that have a 2007 year. Very helpful for just browsing the new releases. She searches this way on our Tivo, and this is the feature that keeps her from liking the HR20. I guess that making the year a searchable keyword is the main change to be made.


Based on your request, I've modified the description of a KEYWORD in our comprehensive SEARCH With List Proposal:

_"KEYWORD (Includes ANY WORDS in the program description. Actors, show types, station call letters, *year*, "LB", "HD", etc.)"_

If you haven't already voted, please let D* know how you feel about this or any of the other items on the list. TIA. /steve


----------



## rbpeirce

I didn't see this specific request, but maybe I mis-understood something. At any rate, when a show runs over into the following hour, instead of canceling a show that was supposed to be recorded in the following hour, start to record it when the prior show ends. The problem, of course, is that I might want to record two shows that run from 10-11, but a prior recording runs from 9-10+. The lower priority 10 show will not be recorded.

I did see something about schedules being changed, and it would apply here as well. However, the show is usually scheduled to run over. I think the networks are doing this to mess with DVRs. My current response is to delist the culprit, but there are a couple of shows I would like to see. I just don't want them to prevent me from seeing shows in the next hour.


----------



## Steve

rbpeirce said:


> I didn't see this specific request, but maybe I mis-understood something. At any rate, when a show runs over into the following hour, instead of canceling a show that was supposed to be recorded in the following hour, start to record it when the prior show ends. The problem, of course, is that I might want to record two shows that run from 10-11, but a prior recording runs from 9-10+. The lower priority 10 show will not be recorded.
> 
> I did see something about schedules being changed, and it would apply here as well. However, the show is usually scheduled to run over. I think the networks are doing this to mess with DVRs. My current response is to delist the culprit, but there are a couple of shows I would like to see. I just don't want them to prevent me from seeing shows in the next hour.


Many of these problems are caused by last minute scheduling changes by the network. Check out this request already on the Wish List:

*When an unexpected change to a scheduled recording's end time will conflict with scheduled recordings in the next time slot, do not cancel any recordings. Record one as a "partial".*

The INFO balloon for this request goes on to say:

"If one of the recordings has an identical future episode already in the GUIDE, make that one the "partial" and schedule a subsequent "full" recording, if it will not create a new conflict. Otherwise complete the earlier recording and have the lower priority later recording start late, *or* use absolute priority to determine which of the recordings should end early or start late.

*EXAMPLES*: _Show A, originally scheduled to record from 8-9 on Monday is extended to 9:01. Shows B & C are scheduled to record from 9-10._ *Case 1*: Prioritizer order is A first, then B, then C. Show A has an identical episode scheduled to air Sat night. Record partial A, full B, full C and add Saturday's A to the ToDo list as well. *Case 2 (favor earlier recording, no add'l episodes available)*: Priority is B, C, A. Record full A, full B, partial C. *Case 3 (priority rules, no add'l episodes available)*: Priority is B, C, A. Record partial A, full B, full C."

If you haven't yet taken the Wish List survey, please do so here and let D* know how you feel about this and other requests. /steve


----------



## rbpeirce

That seems to cover it, although it is much more complicated than what I had in mind. I would be happy to just have the second recording start late, but I would be more happy to have both. OTOH, the programming to make the broader scheme happen could get a bit hairy.


----------



## jpitlick

Not sure if this have been requested, but will it ever be possible to record two shows simultaneously off the satellite tuners of the HR20? I know that I can watch a different channel than I am recording or record off the OTA and Satellite simultaneously. I have an old RCA UltimateTV that is capable of doing this. Anyone? Thanks.


----------



## Steve

jpitlick said:


> Not sure if this have been requested, but will it ever be possible to record two shows simultaneously off the satellite tuners of the HR20? I know that I can watch a different channel than I am recording or record off the OTA and Satellite simultaneously. I have an old RCA UltimateTV that is capable of doing this. Anyone? Thanks.


If you have both SAT lines's connected (or have a SWM), that capability exists now. You just can't watch LIVE TV (SAT or OTA) while you're doing it... only saved recordings from disk, or one of the recordings in progress.

If you're having difficulty doing this, you might want to double-check your setup indicates both SAT tuners are active. /steve


----------



## 911medic

Steve said:


> I've never used Parental Controls, but your wife's experience is troubling to me. Does that mean if a child selects a show s/he shouldn't see, they can see or hear part of the blocked show while attempting to guess the unlock code? I hope I'm wrong, but if so, I might consider reporting that as an issue here and in the appropriate "issues" thread for your s/w release. Just my .02. /steve


No, I can see how the way I phrased that is misleading... You can't see/hear anything, but the show is progressing in time as you're trying to unlock it. Once you get it unlocked, you've missed the first xx seconds of the show (however long it took to unlock it), and you have to rewind to the beginning again. It would be better if the show were paused (or just wouldn't start playback at all) until it was unlocked.

This isn't specific to any particular software version; it's been this way since day 1.


----------



## Steve

911medic said:


> No, I can see how the way I phrased that is misleading... You can't see/hear anything, but the show is progressing in time as you're trying to unlock it. Once you get it unlocked, you've missed the first xx seconds of the show (however long it took to unlock it), and you have to rewind to the beginning again. It would be better if the show were paused (or just wouldn't start playback at all) until it was unlocked.
> 
> This isn't specific to any particular software version; it's been this way since day 1.


Whew! Glad I misunderstood!  My gut still tells me this falls into a gray area that may be more "issue" than Wish List item, but I invite others to voice their opinions. TIA. /steve


----------



## ebr

Steve said:


> Whew! Glad I misunderstood!  My gut still tells me this falls into a gray area that may be more "issue" than Wish List item, but I invite others to voice their opinions. TIA. /steve


Sounds like a bug to me. Not even gray. What possible reason could there be for the show to play without you being able to see or hear it?


----------



## 911medic

You may be right... It's always been more of an inconvenience than a bug, but I can put it in the bug reporting thread.


----------



## jpitlick

Steve said:


> If you have both SAT lines's connected (or have a SWM), that capability exists now. You just can't watch LIVE TV (SAT or OTA) while you're doing it... only saved recordings from disk, or one of the recordings in progress.
> 
> If you're having difficulty doing this, you might want to double-check your setup indicates both SAT tuners are active. /steve


Weird. I tried it yesterday and it wouldn't let me do it. I just tried it now and it works. I did reset the receiver and I do have the latest CE. Maybe one of those factors has something to do with it.


----------



## Steve

This is a repost from today's Wish List news thread.



ShmoeTheHo said:


> Not sure if I'm supposed to request an addition to the wish list here, but here's one that's been bugging me.
> 
> Considering that the HR20/21 are now both connected to networks due to the advent of DOD, and also that most of the interactive data (Sunday Ticket scores, player tracker, notifications, etc) are being pulled over the dish VERY SLOWLY.
> 
> Why not, if the HR20/21 is connected to a network, pull this data over the internet (much faster) -- if it loses its network connection, or has none at all, fall back to pulling it over the satellite. It seems the slowest part of any of these features is the data transfer, forgive me if the HR20/21 is actually spending most of this time loading software or something along those lines.
> 
> This doesn't seem hard to implement from my POV, and it would make this features WAY more usable. Game lounge menuing, the interactive channel, etc.
> 
> Submitted for your consideration


Excellent question! I'll defer to Earl or Tom on this one, because I'm not sure if there is sufficient excess satellite bandwidth available to accomodate this idea. Perhaps when the SD channels go away there might be surplus capacity? /steve


----------



## Steve

ShmoeTheHo said:


> Steve, just to clarify I don't mean actually downloading the on-demand content (movies, shows etc), but you know when you hit the 'Active' button and it takes a while for the weather to show up, etc, and the menus with the selections to populate because it's being pulled over the dish? Or the player tracker/scores when you hit the yellow button on a sunday ticket channel, all of these things lag majorly (in my opinion) because of the slow, latent data speed of pulling it over dish.
> 
> So, I don't think any more bandwidth would be needed on the satellite's behalf, if anything it would free up that little bit due to whatever information being pulled over the internet instead, at a much faster speed. Say that connection isnt available or the user hasn't hooked the HR20/21 up to a network, then they just do as we do right now and wait forever for the menu to show up


Doh! I misunderstood your request.  I was hearing movies, but you were saying interactive content!

So you are saying, in essence, *if the HR20/21 is networked, deliver interactive channel content over the network instead of the SAT.*

Again, I'll leave it up to others more knowledgeable than me to comment!  /steve


----------



## lucky13

> Flag "partial" recordings on the PLAYLIST. The show's PROGRESS BAR should reflect the partial time as well.


My problem with this one relates to sports spoilers. On the Sports Subscription packages (MLB, NHL, NBA, etc), the program length is set for 6 hours, but the recordings will often end shortly after the game is over. Often I don't start to watch the game I've recorded until after the game is over. Sometimes I will see that the recording has been truncated; sometimes I will see two recordings for the same game: one lasting, say, 3:10, the other picking up a moment later. I suspect the first recording ends when the RSN transmission to the Sports Sub channel is terminated, and the second one starts when the DTV logo comes up.

The problem arises when a game is in overtime or extra innings (not a big problem for NHL, with a short ovt and Shootout). Say I'm watching a baseball game, bottom of the ninth, tie game. Exciting, right? But I know from the progress bar that the recording will end in four minutes. So I know, with a high degree of probability, that the home team is going to win the game in the ninth.

While it would take up more disk space, I would like the recordings to continue for the scheduled 6 hours, or, better, for the progress bar to behave AS IF the recording went on for 6 hours. And if a marathon game lasts more than 6 hours, the progress bar could change to the new time frame at the 6:00 mark.


----------



## Steve

I have a suggestion to allow the HR20's program INFO display to scroll to the INFO for the previous or next program in the list without having to first return to that list to select it. I think this will make it easier to quickly view program descriptions when confronted with a list of titles in the PLAYLIST, SEARCH RESULTS or EPISODES.

Please visit this POLL and let me know if you think this is something we might want to add to the Wish List. TIA.  /steve


----------



## Steve

Unless I'm misreading this request, *Icon in GUIDE if a particular program is already on MY PLAYLIST or the TO DO LIST*, seems to be partially completed, since items in the TODO list currently have the "R" circle next to them.

Am I right? If so, I'm going to split this request in two, and just leave *Icon in GUIDE if a particular program is already on MY PLAYLIST* on the active survey.

Please let me know if I have this wrong. TIA. /steve


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Steve said:


> Unless I'm misreading this request, *Icon in GUIDE if a particular program is already on MY PLAYLIST or the TO DO LIST*, seems to be partially completed, since items in the TODO list currently have the "R" circle next to them.
> 
> Am I right? If so, I'm going to split this request in two, and just leave *Icon in GUIDE if a particular program is already on MY PLAYLIST* on the active survey.
> 
> Please let me know if I have this wrong. TIA. /steve


You are exactly right. The *®* record symbol does appear int he Guide if this program is in the To Do list scheduled to record. 

If you have recorded previous episodes, there will be a mark by future episodes of a series link scheduled to record. The *®*)) is the Series Link symbol you will see in the Guide.

Of this request, 90% has been there all along.

This request is to tell me when there is a series that I really want to record?

And I have already recorded this episode?

But it is not import enough to set up a series link?

But I have not deleted one previous showing yet?

But I could have deleted other showings of this program and it will still be flagged?

And the moon must be in the seventh house and Jupiter aligns with mars? 

I think this one is done.

- Craig


----------



## raven56706

no more 771 problems


----------



## UPEngineer

Hello,

If this has already been brought up then I apologize but I could not find anything about it in the search.

I would like to have the ability to rename a recording. I think DIsh network already has this.

It seems sometimes the title is too cryptic or wrong. For example, the other day, I recorded the El Cajun Pass train wreck tragedy as I work for UP railroad but the title says Air Distasters. If I could rename the title then I could make it something I could remembers.

And how about all those porn shows.....rename it to Monster truck madness and voila the wife is not too concernced about it anymore  :lol: 

Just a thought and probably not too awful hard to implement maybe.


----------



## Doug Brott

Not sure if you are talking about auto records (DIRECTV's version of TiVo's Wishlists) or a feature request ..


----------



## Coffey77

I think the OP wants to be able to edit the title of the program that's already recorded. Say you Autorecord - _American Choppers_ and want to re-label it AC : Favorite Show... or something like that.


----------



## LlamaLarry

That sounds right, Andy. While they are in there, how about create/modify folders and move shows we want into them? i.e., Create/rename a folder called "Thing 4's Shows" and move all of his recordings into them.

I can do it on my DirecTiVo (rename existing folders, not create them), but albeit with a third party utility.


----------



## UPEngineer

Coffey77 said:


> I think the OP wants to be able to edit the title of the program that's already recorded. Say you Autorecord - _American Choppers_ and want to re-label it AC : Favorite Show... or something like that.


That is correct....Shows that have already been recorded.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

A good idea but too cumbersome to implement IMO without some sort of keyboard solution.


----------



## Coffey77

Stuart Sweet said:


> A good idea but too cumbersome to implement IMO without some sort of keyboard solution.


Exactly the reason why I'd never use it even if they did have it.


----------



## Doug Brott

OK .. yeah, I agree this would be cumbersome to do without a keyboard. It was, at one time on the Wish List, but it did not have a lot of support.


----------



## off a cough

Knowing that LIN is blackmailing, D*, the HR21 shouldn't even be shipped in areas where there is a LIN station until such time as an OTA mechanism is available. 

I am currently a brand-new unhappy customer. LIN gets part of the blame for being greedy little twits, D* gets some blame for shipping the HR21 without an OTA option. I can't record HD Colts games or other CBS programming now. 

Way to screw things up.


----------



## x4grace

What is the process to add a new wish list item or the expansion of an existing wish list item?


----------



## Steve

x4grace said:


> What is the process to add a new wish list item or the expansion of an existing wish list item?


Posting it here is a good first step.

Some of the ideas may be what I like to call "no brainers" that require very little thread discussion before they get added.

Other ideas may require separate threads and polls to be run on them first, like this one that I recently posted for one of my own suggestions.

Lastly, other "new" ideas may have already been on previous versions of the Wish List and removed due to lack of voter support.

As the current Wish List editor, I'll let you know what category I think your new request falls into. I'm being rather picky about what gets added to the list moving forward, since I'm actively trying to shrink it to about half it's current size to make it more like the arguably less full-featured TiVo and VIP622/722 wish lists, which each have less than 30 items on them. The lowest-scoring items among voters are being moved to the "back burner" at the rate of about one per week. /steve


----------



## wb1205

It seems MFG's are rolling HDMI control (remote control of multiple units via HDMI connection). I have seen it called HDMI CEC and RIHD so far. I know that there are plenty of issues with HDMI as it is, but it would be nice if I didn't need to run an IR emitter to the new DTV boxes. Anyword if this feature is in the works?


----------



## rminsk

I do not know if this has been covered but...

I have about 40 series links right now. It seems the only way to cancel an up coming episode of a program is through the guide or through the todo list. It would be nice in the prioritizer when you are listing all upcoming episodes in an individual series link if you could cancel or record an episode with the red or green buttons.

This would be great for something like the Daily Show where the HR20 wants to record all the repeats on Monday because of the generic guide information. I could then go to my upcoming episodes list for the Daily Show and quickly remove all the repeats.


----------



## Steve

rminsk said:


> I do not know if this has been covered but...
> 
> I have about 40 series links right now. It seems the only way to cancel an up coming episode of a program is through the guide or through the todo list. It would be nice in the prioritizer when you are listing all upcoming episodes in an individual series link if you could cancel or record an episode with the red or green buttons.


I could be wrong, but I believe that while you are browsing through the "episodes" list, you can just hit the "STOP" button to change the recording status of the currently highlighted show. RECORD may act as a toggle as well, but I'm not in front of an HR20 to test ATM. /steve


----------



## Steve

wb1205 said:


> It seems MFG's are rolling HDMI control (remote control of multiple units via HDMI connection). I have seen it called HDMI CEC and RIHD so far. I know that there are plenty of issues with HDMI as it is, but it would be nice if I didn't need to run an IR emitter to the new DTV boxes. Anyword if this feature is in the works?


I'm not sure if every manufacturer adheres to the same HDMI control standard, but if they do, we have a current request on the Wish List for "Digital Living Network Alliance" (DLNA) compatibility, if that applies. /steve


----------



## rminsk

Steve said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe that while you are browsing through the "episodes" list, you can just hit the "STOP" button to change the recording status of the currently highlighted show. RECORD may act as a toggle as well, but I'm not in front of an HR20 to test ATM. /steve


I know for a fact the the record button does not do this. I know that stop deletes and item from the TODO list but I do not know about the Episode list, I will have to check. If it does work the undocumented faq needs to be updated.


----------



## Steve

rminsk said:


> I know for a fact the the record button does not do this. I know that stop deletes and item from the TODO list but I do not know about the Episode list, I will have to check. If it does work the undocumented faq needs to be updated.


Just tested and STOP works on the EPISODES list, so you're all set.  /steve


----------



## wb1205

Steve said:


> I'm not sure if every manufacturer adheres to the same HDMI control standard, but if they do, we have a current request on the Wish List for "Digital Living Network Alliance" compatibility, if that applies. /steve[/QUOTE
> 
> Not the same. As I know it, DLNA is a Msoft IP media deal. CEC is perhaps competition to RS 232 control via HDMI (Honestly this is a guess...not educated). Here is an excerpt from HDMI wiki:
> 
> [edit] Consumer Electronics Control channel
> The Consumer Electronics Control (CEC) channel is optional to implement, but wiring is mandatory. The channel:
> 
> Uses the industry standard AV Link protocol.
> Used for remote control functions.
> One-wire bidirectional serial bus.
> Defined in HDMI Specification 1.0, updated in HDMI 1.2a, and again in 1.3a (added timer and audio commands).
> This feature is used in two ways:
> 
> To allow the user to command and control multiple CEC-enabled boxes with one remote control, and
> To allow individual CEC-enabled boxes to command and control each other, without user intervention.
> An example of the latter is to allow the DVD player, when the drawer closes with a disk, to command the TV and the intervening A/V Receiver (all with CEC) to power-up, select the appropriate HDMI ports, and auto-negotiate the proper video mode and audio mode. No remote control command is needed. Similarly, this type of equipment can be programmed to return to sleep mode when the movie ends, perhaps by checking the real-time clock. For example, if it is later than 11:00 p.m., and the user does not specifically command the systems with the remote control, then the systems all turn off at the command from the DVD player.
> 
> Alternative names for CEC are Anynet (Samsung), Aquos Link (Sharp), BRAVIA Theatre Sync (Sony), Regza Link (Toshiba), RIHD (Onkyo), Simplink (LG) and Viera Link/EZ-Sync (Panasonic/JVC).
> 
> So the new Integra 8.8 & 9.8 receiver have this, the HD DVD 30 &35, and I have seen it on LCD's from the above mfg's. I have components that claim this feature in link of the chain, but my primary viewing does not (JCV RS1), but I do have a CEC LCD in the house to test.
> 
> Long Drawn out point is it seems that this is a HDMI "standard". Can DTV implement via FW update or is it already there in the x21's?


----------



## rminsk

Steve said:


> Just tested and STOP works on the EPISODES list, so you're all set.  /steve


I just tested it and I think I am half set. It seems you can cancel episodes but you can not set an episode to record from the EPISODES list. Can being able to set episodes to record from the EPISODE list be added?


----------



## Steve

rminsk said:


> I just tested it and I think I am half set. It seems you can cancel episodes but you can not set an episode to record from the EPISODES list. Can being able to set episodes to record from the EPISODE list be added?


Unless I'm misunderstanding your request, I can already go to a show's EPiSODE list, highlight a show and click RECORD. Just like choosing from the GUIDE, one click gives me a single RECORD and two clicks a SERIES LINK. A third click cancels the RECORD completely, as does STOP. I prefer to use STOP, because that third click or RECORD seems to force a list rebuild. /steve


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Steve said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding your request, I can already go to a show's EPiSODE list, highlight a show and click RECORD. Just like choosing from the GUIDE, one click gives me a single RECORD and two clicks a SERIES LINK. A third click cancels the RECORD completely, as does STOP. I prefer to use STOP, because that third click or RECORD seems to force a list rebuild. /steve


That is exactly correct. You can even set up a series link from it.

- Craig


----------



## Steve

wb1205 said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if every manufacturer adheres to the same HDMI control standard, but if they do, we have a current request on the Wish List for "Digital Living Network Alliance" compatibility, if that applies. /steve
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same. As I know it, DLNA is a Msoft IP media deal. CEC is perhaps competition to RS 232 control via HDMI (Honestly this is a guess...not educated). Here is an excerpt from HDMI wiki:
> 
> [edit] Consumer Electronics Control channel
> The Consumer Electronics Control (CEC) channel is optional to implement, but wiring is mandatory. The channel:
> 
> Uses the industry standard AV Link protocol.
> Used for remote control functions.
> One-wire bidirectional serial bus.
> Defined in HDMI Specification 1.0, updated in HDMI 1.2a, and again in 1.3a (added timer and audio commands).
> This feature is used in two ways:
> 
> To allow the user to command and control multiple CEC-enabled boxes with one remote control, and
> To allow individual CEC-enabled boxes to command and control each other, without user intervention.
> An example of the latter is to allow the DVD player, when the drawer closes with a disk, to command the TV and the intervening A/V Receiver (all with CEC) to power-up, select the appropriate HDMI ports, and auto-negotiate the proper video mode and audio mode. No remote control command is needed. Similarly, this type of equipment can be programmed to return to sleep mode when the movie ends, perhaps by checking the real-time clock. For example, if it is later than 11:00 p.m., and the user does not specifically command the systems with the remote control, then the systems all turn off at the command from the DVD player.
> 
> Alternative names for CEC are Anynet (Samsung), Aquos Link (Sharp), BRAVIA Theatre Sync (Sony), Regza Link (Toshiba), RIHD (Onkyo), Simplink (LG) and Viera Link/EZ-Sync (Panasonic/JVC).
> 
> So the new Integra 8.8 & 9.8 receiver have this, the HD DVD 30 &35, and I have seen it on LCD's from the above mfg's. I have components that claim this feature in link of the chain, but my primary viewing does not (JCV RS1), but I do have a CEC LCD in the house to test.
> 
> Long Drawn out point is it seems that this is a HDMI "standard". Can DTV implement via FW update or is it already there in the x21's?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure. Perhaps others who know more about the CEC initiative can chime in?



wb1205 said:


> I know that there are plenty of issues with HDMI as it is, but it would be nice if I didn't need to run an IR emitter to the new DTV boxes. Anyword if this feature is in the works?


I'm curious how you envision this working, BTW. Based on the CEC control description above, I can see how turning the display on/off might turn an HDMI-connected HR20 on/off, but how would you further control the HR20? Can the CEC connection blindly pass along another device's IR commands? I ask because it doesn't make sense to me that your display can "listen" for HR20 commands in order to pass them along, but maybe I'm just misunderstanding the way it works.  /steve


----------



## rminsk

Milominderbinder2 said:


> That is exactly correct. You can even set up a series link from it.
> 
> - Craig


Does not work for me. Go to your to do list. Click on an episode and then view the "Episodes". From this screen you can only cancel recordings and not schedule new recordings.


----------



## Steve

rminsk said:


> Does not work for me. Go to your to do list. Click on an episode and then view the "Episodes". From this screen you can only cancel recordings and not schedule new recordings.


Not sure what we're doing differently, but here's what I did to make it work:

I went to Playlist, ToDo List, selected a show, went to Episodes, picked an episode that didn't have an "R" next to it, pressed "R" on the remote and the "R" symbol appeared next to it. I pressed "R" on the remote again, and the "R" symbol disappeared next to the episode. (STOP also removed the "R".) The second press of "R" didn't give me a SERIES LINK "RR", because this show already had a SERIES LINK set-up. "RR" does work on EPISODE lists for shows that only have single recordings scheduled, just like the GUIDE.

NOTE: Once I did a "record/cancel record" for an episode, I was unable to repeat it on the same episode unless I clicked "Done" and then returned to to the "Episodes" list. I was able to select and RECORD other episodes from the list without exiting and returning, however. /steve


----------



## TigerDriver

I couldn't find this on the current wish list, so forgive me if it's already there.

Search currently results return Program Name, Date, Time, and Channel Number. To reveal the Channel Name  (e.g, ESPN, MSNBC, etc), it's necessary to press Info.

The Channel Name for me (and I'd wager most others, too) is far more informative than the Channel Number.

I propose the channel be displayed in the Guide format. For example, change the current "242" to "206 ESPNHD." There appears to be sufficient space in the page layout for this change, so it would literally require altering only a single line of code.

Comment?


----------



## rminsk

Steve said:


> I went to Playlist, ToDo List, selected a show, went to Episodes, picked an episode that didn't have an "R" next to it, pressed "R" on the remote and the "R" symbol appeared next to it. I pressed "R" on the remote again, and the "R" symbol disappeared next to the episode. (STOP also removed the "R".) The second press of "R" didn't give me a SERIES LINK "RR", because this show already had a SERIES LINK set-up. "RR" does work on EPISODE lists for shows that only have single recordings scheduled, just like the GUIDE.


The problem comes when I accidently cancel an upcoming episode. I want to schedule it to record again but I can not. If I hit R again it will not record.


----------



## Steve

rminsk said:


> The problem comes when I accidently cancel an upcoming episode. I want to schedule it to record again but I can not. If I hit R again it will not record.


Ahhh. We finally go to the bottom of it.  As I said in my previous post:
_
"NOTE: Once I did a "record/cancel record" for an episode, I was unable to repeat it on the same episode unless I clicked "Done" and then returned to to the "Episodes" list. I was able to select and RECORD other episodes from the list without exiting and returning, however."_

This is probably due to the way D* queues the proposed changes to RECORD status before you hit "DONE". I suppose you could report this as an "issue" in CBaker's "Issues" thread and in the "issues" thread for the appropriate CE, though the work-around is pretty straightforward, IMO. It's up to you. If you do, I'd sum it up as "You only get one chance to toggle a showing's RECORD status from the Episodes list without having to click "DONE" and returning to the EPISODES list." Just my .02.

/steve


----------



## Steve

TigerDriver said:


> I couldn't find this on the current wish list, so forgive me if it's already there.
> 
> Search currently results return Program Name, Date, Time, and Channel Number. To reveal the Channel Name  (e.g, ESPN, MSNBC, etc), it's necessary to press Info.
> 
> The Channel Name for me (and I'd wager most others, too) is far more informative than the Channel Number.
> 
> I propose the channel be displayed in the Guide format. For example, change the current "242" to "206 ESPNHD." There appears to be sufficient space in the page layout for this change, so it would literally require altering only a single line of code.
> 
> Comment?


Yes, it would be nice to see the station call letters, but I have to respectfully disagree that there is enough space to do this without severely truncating the program's name. E.g., a KEYWORD SEARCH for CSI on my HR20 might bring up episodes of "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation [HD] THU NOV 30 12:00a 2-1 WCBSDT". If you count the available screen character positions, you will see there's no way to fit that without truncating "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation" even more than it does already.

Day, Date and Time are displayed because KEYWORD search returns chronologically sorted results. Perhaps what you'd prefer to see instead are KEYWORD results sorted in FOLDER view, like TITLE searches? In that case, the channel number and station call letters ARE currently spelled out, but you then have to select the show to view the Day, Date and Time INFO.

The other alternative would be to try to shrink the width of the left pane to make more room on the right, or redesign the RESULTS screen entirely.

Just my .02. Others, please chime in! 

/steve


----------



## Dr_J

The ability to create a WishList-equivalent without it autorecording. I don't want stuff I don't care about or have already seen autorecording and taking up hard drive space. I'd like to be able to peruse a WishList every couple of weeks to see if there's anything in it that's worth recording, and then I'll make the decision to do so.


----------



## Steve

Dr_J said:


> The ability to create a WishList-equivalent without it autorecording. I don't want stuff I don't care about or have already seen autorecording and taking up hard drive space. I'd like to be able to peruse a WishList every couple of weeks to see if there's anything in it that's worth recording, and then I'll make the decision to do so.


Unless I'm misunderstanding your request, I believe you can do that now via "saved" KEYWORD SEARCHES. With Boolean (AANY, AALL, NNOT) support available in the latest CE, this makes the saved searches even more descriminating, and you can run them whenever you like. There's a thread on this topic here.

That being said, I believe a new Wish List request to "manage" saved searches might be in order. Currently you are limited to 25 searches and if you exceed that limit, your most recent SEARCH will bump the oldest. E.g., a user should have the option to selectively DELETE SEARCHES that are no longer useful, and perhaps be able to rename those that are stored.

I invite others to weigh-in on this idea.  /steve


----------



## TigerDriver

Steve said:


> E.g., a KEYWORD SEARCH for CSI on my HR20 might bring up episodes of "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation [HD] THU NOV 30 12:00a 2-1 WCBSDT". If you count the available screen character positions, you will see there's no way to fit that without truncating "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation" even more than it does already.


Let's step back a minute. Fundamentally, my proposal is based on the idea that channel numbers are not very informative because they have no intrinsic relationship to the content provider's name. In fact, the channel number itself is just a traditional, vestigial proxy for a station's OTA broadcast frequency and is about as applicable to the satellite world as the 12-position rotary dials on early TVs.

So, if I had my way, I'd expunge channel numbers entirely from the interface (yes, including the Guide) and relegate them to obscurity somewhere in Info.

Illustration. When I run a Keyword search for "CSI" I'm shown that it's on channels, 7-1, 80,81, 265, 325, 380, 381. I have no idea what these channels are, and, <conflating issues here> using the current non-implementation of CIR, I have no way of knowing whether I even receive these channels. In fact, channel 81 is the west coast feed for CBS.

If the search returned WDBJ-HD, CBSE, CBSW, A&EHD, SPIKEHD, CBSE, CBSW. With this list, I'd know:

(1) Not to schedule the program on network feeds. 
(2) The versions on A&EHD and SPIKEHD are re-runs (highly edited)
(3) That WDBJ-HD, my OTA CBS local, is my only choice

So, yes, there are degenerative cases where truncation of the title field would be necessary. Honestly, though, is _CSI: Crime Scene Inv_ substantially less informative than _CSI: Crime Scene Investigation_"



> The other alternative would be to try to shrink the width of the left pane to make more room on the right, or redesign the RESULTS screen entirely.


There are many places where the left/right pane UI architecture wastes significant screen real estate because the left pane has only few selections.

In this architecture, the right pane is also horizontally segmented--with the top segment used to display descriptions of the listings in the lower pane. In screens (such as search results) where there are only a few selections in the left pane that, the segmentation line from the right pane could be extended, freeing up about 12 characters of extra real estate for the display.


----------



## TigerDriver

The option to sort the Guide by the Name of the content provider (e.g., CNBCHD) or the channel Number.

 When this option is in effect, the _Number/Name_ relationship in the left-most column of the Guide are reversed.

For example, _355 CNBCHD_ becomes _CNBCHD 355_​
Toggle among sort options with the Blue or Yellow button on the remote control.

 For the time being, point-to-point (i.e., non-scrolling) navigation in the Guide is still accomplished by entering a channel number on the remote keypad. (Alpha-numeric navigation--a la cell phones--will be proposed at a later date.)


----------



## Steve

TigerDriver said:


> Let's step back a minute. Fundamentally, my proposal is based on the idea that channel numbers are not very informative because they have no intrinsic relationship to the content provider's name. In fact, the channel number itself is just a traditional, vestigial proxy for a station's OTA broadcast frequency and is about as applicable to the satellite world as the 12-position rotary dials on early TVs.
> 
> So, if I had my way, I'd expunge channel numbers entirely from the interface (yes, including the Guide) and relegate them to obscurity somewhere in Info.


This is an interesting concept that probably deserves it's own thread/poll, IMHO, along with the GUIDE sorting idea you envision in your next post.



> So, yes, there are degenerative cases where truncation of the title field would be necessary. Honestly, though, is _CSI: Crime Scene Inv_ substantially less informative than _CSI: Crime Scene Investigation_"


True, the whole program name is not necessary, but it's already pretty truncated with the current scheme, and while I'm not in front of my HR20, I believe in the example I cited above, it would truncate it even more to something like "CSI: Crim..." Still probably OK, but not optimal. There may be other show titles that might truly suffer from so much abbreviation. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## jwd45244

TigerDriver said:


> So, if I had my way, I'd expunge channel numbers entirely from the interface (yes, including the Guide) and relegate them to obscurity somewhere in Info.


Let me start off with the fact that I like the idea. My question is how do you then create the fast path to get to the channel? If I want HBO, now I type 501 (or 70 right now). We would have to have an alpha keypad on the remote. Don't think you are going to get many people to type 4 4 2 2 6 6 6 (phone letters). to get to HBO.


----------



## Steve

jwd45244 said:


> Let me start off with the fact that I like the idea. My question is how do you then create the fast path to get to the channel? If I want HBO, now I type 501 (or 70 right now). We would have to have an alpha keypad on the remote. Don't think you are going to get many people to type 4 4 2 2 6 6 6 (phone letters). to get to HBO.


It's amazing the way kids today are so facile texting on small cell phone keypads, just as you mention. Whether or not my mother can do it is a different story.  I guess any new input metaphor would still need to be backed-up by the old channel # entry method around as an option.

Another possibility would be having the CHANNEL KEY invoke an "on screen" keyboard that made text entry easier.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## TigerDriver

jwd45244 said:


> Let me start off with the fact that I like the idea. My question is how do you then create the fast path to get to the channel? If I want HBO, now I type 501 (or 70 right now). We would have to have an alpha keypad on the remote. Don't think you are going to get many people to type 4 4 2 2 6 6 6 (phone letters). to get to HBO.


No on-screen alpha keypad is required. Remember, when you select the Alpha option in Setting, the system maintains the Guide sorted in Alpha instead of numerical order. So, unlike typing numbers, which require you know all digits of the channel number, the Guide would resolve each Alpha character as you type. For example, if you type 4 4 ('H'), the HBO group would be either the first or second station at the top of the Guide (depending on your programming package). IOW, in most cases you could get your desired station displayed on the Guide just by entering the first character of the channel.

In the case where you wanted to change channels while watching live TV, you'd have to type in the entire Alpha name, which would be lots of button-pushing for some stations! But I think the Alpha method would become so natural that you'd soon finding yourself just bring up the Guide and changing channels there.


----------



## TigerDriver

Steve said:


> True, the whole program name is not necessary, but it's already pretty truncated with the current scheme, and while I'm not in front of my HR20, I believe in the example I cited above, it would truncate it even more to something like "CSI: Crim..." Still probably OK, but not optimal. There may be other show titles that might truly suffer from so much abbreviation. Just my .02. /steve


Personally, I think this and lots of similar UI problems would be solved nicely simply by repurposing the real estate on the left pane of the screen.


----------



## inkahauts

I believe that two new options need to be added, one for skip and one for slip. I believe that they should both be able to be set for durations of either 30 seconds OR 20 seconds. I know 30 seconds comes from the idea that commercials are supposed to last 30 sec apiece, but that just doesn't equate to sports. 20 seconds would make watching all my sports (especially football) easier. So I say 20 seconds or 30 seconds, for slip and skip!!!


----------



## inkahauts

I would recommend that DirecTV allow people more control over their HR2X's over the web site. I am looking for full interaction with all menus and graphics, sans video feeds. ReplayTV did this many years ago, (even before tivo), and it was great. I can erase recordings, create auto records, change keep or when full options, adjust favorites lists, make decisions on what programs I want to record instead of something that was originally recorded (know which show you are canceling, rather than just assuming its ok to record...


----------



## Steve

TigerDriver said:


> No on-screen alpha keypad is required. Remember, when you select the Alpha option in Setting, the system maintains the Guide sorted in Alpha instead of numerical order. So, unlike typing numbers, which require you know all digits of the channel number, the Guide would resolve each Alpha character as you type. For example, if you type 4 4 ('H'), the HBO group would be either the first or second station at the top of the Guide (depending on your programming package). IOW, in most cases you could get your desired station displayed on the Guide just by entering the first character of the channel.


This actually would be a very cool GUIDE option, IMHO, even without the secondary ability to tune directly to a channel via the "alpha" method.

*OPTION to sort the GUIDE by CHANNEL NAME and navigate it using TRIPLE TAP keypad entry.

*As Joe points out, as you type, the GUIDE list would scroll to the appropriate entry, much like when you enter KEYPAD characters using SEARCH by TITLE. I definitely think it's an idea worthy of it's own thread/poll. /steve


----------



## Drew2k

I don't think I would ever use the option to list channels alphabetically, but I could see how others would find it useful. I had an RCA DIRECTV receiver that did allowed channels to be viewed alphabetically, but to tell the truth, I always found it confusing!


----------



## TigerDriver

Drew2k said:


> I don't think I would ever use the option to list channels alphabetically, but I could see how others would find it useful. I had an RCA DIRECTV receiver that did allowed channels to be viewed alphabetically, but to tell the truth, I always found it confusing!


Confusing in what way?


----------



## Dr_J

Steve said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding your request, I believe you can do that now via "saved" KEYWORD SEARCHES. With Boolean (AANY, AALL, NNOT) support available in the latest CE, this makes the saved searches even more descriminating, and you can run them whenever you like. There's a thread on this topic here.
> 
> That being said, I believe a new Wish List request to "manage" saved searches might be in order. Currently you are limited to 25 searches and if you exceed that limit, your most recent SEARCH will bump the oldest. E.g., a user should have the option to selectively DELETE SEARCHES that are no longer useful, and perhaps be able to rename those that are stored.
> 
> I invite others to weigh-in on this idea.  /steve


That's a good point. Didn't think of it like that, and now there is the ability to delete searches that are no longer useful by pressing the red button.


----------



## TigerDriver

Steve said:


> This actually would be a very cool GUIDE option, IMHO, even without the secondary ability to tune directly to a channel via the "alpha" method.
> 
> *OPTION to sort the GUIDE by CHANNEL NAME and navigate it using TRIPLE TAP keypad entry.
> 
> *As Joe points out, as you type, the GUIDE list would scroll to the appropriate entry, much like when you enter KEYPAD characters using SEARCH by TITLE. I definitely think it's an idea worthy of it's own thread/poll. /steve


Steve,

When operated via remote control, your TV/DVR essentially becomes a handheld device. To see an evolutionary stage of input devices for handheld devices, have a look at Fastap.

Now, back to our saga...

Now that the thing has a name--Triple-Tap--we can just refer to the Settings option as "the Triple-Tap option." This option would enable Triple-Tap anywhere it's unnecessary to expose the user to irrelevant channel numbers: managing favorites lists, search entry.

To see how Triple-Tap would work in the guide, look at Menu.Search for Shows.Channel. This interface is an on-screen keypad (aka "bingo-board"), which illustrates :

The concept of auto-resolution 
The irrelevance of vestigial channel numbers
The awkwardness of the bingo-board, which requires lots of button-presses to navigate the display and select a character.
Although I don't advocate removing bingo-boards, they certainly should accept Triple-Tap input, whose character selection is based on timing instead of pressing Select.

Comments?


----------



## Steve

TigerDriver said:


> Steve,
> 
> When operated via remote control, your TV/DVR essentially becomes a handheld device. To see an evolutionary stage of input devices for handheld devices, have a look at Fastap.
> 
> Now, back to our saga...
> 
> Now that the thing has a name--Triple-Tap--we can just refer to the Settings option as "the Triple-Tap option." This option would enable Triple-Tap anywhere it's unnecessary to expose the user to irrelevant channel numbers: managing favorites lists, search entry.
> 
> To see how Triple-Tap would work in the guide, look at Menu.Search for Shows.Channel. This interface is an on-screen keypad (aka "bingo-board"), which illustrates :
> The concept of auto-resolution
> The irrelevance of vestigial channel numbers
> The awkwardness of the bingo-board, which requires lots of button-presses to navigate the display and select a character.
> Although I don't advocate removing bingo-boards, they certainly should accept Triple-Tap input, whose character selection is based on timing instead of pressing Select.
> 
> Comments?


You're preaching to the choir as far as I'm concerned. I invite others to chime-in as well!  /steve


----------



## Drew2k

TigerDriver said:


> Confusing in what way?


In my case with the RCA receiver, when I grouped channels alphabetically it only showed channel logos - no number - and I thought it was just overwhelming. I also was used to my locals being grouped together, for easy browsing, and when grouped alphabetically, I had to page up and down a lot to get from ABC to CBS to FOX to NBC, etc. Essentially, the confusion stemmed from the familiarity I had with the numerical ordering of the channels.


----------



## TigerDriver

Drew2k said:


> In my case with the RCA receiver, when I grouped channels alphabetically it only showed channel logos - no number - and I thought it was just overwhelming. I also was used to my locals being grouped together, for easy browsing, and when grouped alphabetically, I had to page up and down a lot to get from ABC to CBS to FOX to NBC, etc. Essentially, the confusion stemmed from the familiarity I had with the numerical ordering of the channels.


Sorting by logo! Now there's a novel concept. Clearly RCA is too tight to buy its marketing people _good_ hallucinogens.

Using a standard alpha sort, locals should group according to their call signs. Since the first letter in a call sign is either a K or a W based upon whether it's located east or west of the Mississippi river, in any given area all the locals should group together. (If you live near the Mississippi river, you may get two groupings.)

Anyhow, go to 'Search by Channel" and see how easy it is to get where you're going...then try to imagine that instead of turtling around the bingo-board with the arrow keys and pressing Select, you could just punch in the first letter or two of the Channel name.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

*OPTION to sort the GUIDE by CHANNEL NAME and navigate it using TRIPLE TAP keypad entry.*


Two thoughts.

1. I really want DIRECTV to finish the HR20 before they go on to anything else.

2. When you are in the Guide and press ABC as you would on a cell phone, you go to channel 111 in the PIG. Does this assume that the PIG is turned off?

- Craig


----------



## Steve

Milominderbinder2 said:


> *OPTION to sort the GUIDE by CHANNEL NAME and navigate it using TRIPLE TAP keypad entry.*
> 
> Two thoughts.
> 
> 1. I really want DIRECTV to finish the HR20 before they go on to anything else.
> 
> 2. When you are in the Guide and press ABC as you would on a cell phone, you go to channel 111 in the PIG. Does this assume that the PIG is turned off?
> 
> - Craig


I believe that when in GUIDE, the keypad focuses on GUIDE channels, not the PIG, which makes sense in that context. /steve


----------



## rbpeirce

Steve said:


> I believe that when in GUIDE, the keypad focuses on GUIDE channels, not the PIG, which makes sense in that context. /steve


It also seems to depend on whether you have a custom guide active or not. I don't have 111 in Custom 1 so it goes to 115.


----------



## TigerDriver

Milominderbinder2 said:


> *OPTION to sort the GUIDE by CHANNEL NAME and navigate it using TRIPLE TAP keypad entry.*
> 
> 
> Two thoughts.
> 
> 1. I really want DIRECTV to finish the HR20 before they go on to anything else.
> 
> 2. When you are in the Guide and press ABC as you would on a cell phone, you go to channel 111 in the PIG. Does this assume that the PIG is turned off?
> 
> - Craig


The HR20 was pushed to market with many bugs because D* needed it in the field in order to accomplish a very high-priority mission: the switch to a new HD satellite to support a new form of content. To hold back the HR20 for bug fixes while a multi-billion dollar satellite (and terrestrial infrastructure) orbited unutilized would have been an unthinkable business decision.

Your desire for D* to "finish the HR20 before they go on to anything else" is not a workable business model in an industry such as theirs. The industry is still trying to capture newcustomers--and new customers don't look at bug lists. Put another way: at the moment, you're an unwitting "early adopter."

So the engineering department at D* is not going to halt new development (which, presumably provides a competitive advantage) just to fix bugs in the existing products. For example, the primary purpose of the latest national release was to push out VOD, and, and getting some (not all) egregious bugs fixed was gravy.

So it should come as no surprise that these first-generation boxes have copious bugs; nevertheless, according to polls on this forum, overall satisfaction with them is quite high. So, you can expect the product quality to improve incrementally over time--perhaps in a two-steps-forward-one-step-back fashion, with new (perhaps buggy) features introduced as bugs get fixed. Our consolation is that the engineering department works with and lists to the members of this forum.

As for the second matter, _" When you are in the Guide and press ABC as you would on a cell phone, you go to channel 111 in the PIG. Does this assume that the PIG is turned on?"_

Although I can't find a well formed question here, I'll try to illuminate the issues.

The letter 'A' contains just punctuation on every cell phone I've seen that uses Triple Tap (granted, I haven't seen them all). On the D* RC3x remotes, the letters 'ABC' are on the '2' button. Therefore, in Triple Tap mode pressing the '2' button three times generates a single instance of the letter 'C', which causes the guide to scroll _immediately _to the first station beginning with 'C'.

Merely surfing around the HR20 doesn't change change the channel displayed by the PIG/L (which is its point). _Selecting_ a the current guide entry, however, does changes the channel in the PIG/L.


----------



## rbpeirce

Ah! Different Remotes.


----------



## TigerDriver

rbpeirce said:


> Ah! Different Remotes.


My message had 'R3x', I've corrected it to say 'RC3x'. Harmony remote and some old AFO remotes are the same. Is your remote labeled differently?


----------



## Dr_J

The TiVo equivalent of "Suggestions." I picked up on a few series in the TiVo Suggestions that I still watch today and would probably have never been aware of otherwise.


----------



## Steve

Dr_J said:


> The TiVo equivalent of "Suggestions." I picked up on a few series in the TiVo Suggestions that I still watch today and would probably have never been aware of otherwise.


DirecTV is actually addressing this on their website via "My TV Planner". You fill out a survey indicating what type of programming you like to watch, and a list of suggestions is created daily, from which you can remotely schedule recordings via the web site.

Unlike TiVo, it will not automatically AUTORECORD them for you, but I see no reason why the website couldn't automatically remotely book these recordings on the HR20/21 of your choice, and just assign them a low priority so they won't conflict with anything you've scheduled directly.

You might want to weigh in with this idea in Stuart's Remote Booking thread. /steve


----------



## Sirshagg

Dr_J said:


> The TiVo equivalent of "Suggestions." I picked up on a few series in the TiVo Suggestions that I still watch today and would probably have never been aware of otherwise.


Probably a few paged back in this thread I had a discussion about how to accomplish something like this on the HR20. I record all the shows I really want with Keep untill I delete settings and then setup SL's for the "suggestion" type shows with keep untill space needed. I put all the suggestions at the bottom ofthe prioritizer.

Nowhere near the same as Tivo suggestions but it gets me close enough. Now if we could just get rid of the 50 SL limit...


----------



## rminsk

Another option for the TiVo style non-grid guide. Instead of making this an option that you could turn on and off make it so that if you go all the way to the left of the grid style guide (the channel numbers) and the click one more time to the left it would give you the TiVo style guide for that channel.


----------



## RAD

rminsk said:


> Another option for the TiVo style non-grid guide. Instead of making this an option that you could turn on and off make it so that if you go all the way to the left of the grid style guide (the channel numbers) and the click one more time to the left it would give you the TiVo style guide for that channel.


Doesn't doing that but hitting the info button on the channel number do about the same thing?


----------



## Steve

RAD said:


> Doesn't doing that but hitting the info button on the channel number do about the same thing?


Yup.  /steve


----------



## LlamaLarry

Yeah, kind of like a DirecTiVo, only slower.


----------



## Drew2k

LlamaLarry said:


> Yeah, kind of like a DirecTiVo, only slower.


Yes, and I wonder if we can lobby for some changes to how the "list style" upcoming programs are presented. Right now it displays the first-page of information and pops-up a Please Wait message while the rest of the off-screen data is retrieved. After that, you can instantly page through the list of programs on that channel. But how many people are interested in seeing more than the next 3 to 24 hours of programs on a channel? So why not retrieve only the next two screens of programs and let the user immediately scroll through the list, and then pull the next two screens in the background while the user is scrolling. Repeat as the user moves to the next screen. It would require a change to the search retrieval process, but would have great benefit to the user ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drew2k said:


> So why not retrieve only the next two screens of programs and let the user immediately scroll through the list, and then pull the next two screens in the background while the user is scrolling.


We have a need for speed....


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We have a need for speed....


+1. I also agree with Drew's suggestion. I will say that the TiVo-style single network list does seem to build more quickly on the HR21. I guess the CPU is a bit faster in that box.

I also think that after a show is selected from a built EPISODE list, the list that was just built should be cached so when you go BACK to it, it gets rebuilt ONLY if you deleted the EPISODE you were viewing, and the original cached list is no longer correct. /steve


----------



## Dr_J

Steve said:


> DirecTV is actually addressing this on their website via "My TV Planner". You fill out a survey indicating what type of programming you like to watch, and a list of suggestions is created daily, from which you can remotely schedule recordings via the web site.
> 
> Unlike TiVo, it will not automatically AUTORECORD them for you, but I see no reason why the website couldn't automatically remotely book these recordings on the HR20/21 of your choice, and just assign them a low priority so they won't conflict with anything you've scheduled directly.
> 
> You might want to weigh in with this idea in Stuart's Remote Booking thread. /steve


Thanks! I never knew that existed. I think it's a bit more laborious than TiVo's Suggestions, but it's a start. However, I didn't care for any of the list of movies they gave me in the questionnaire, and I must question the validity of the results when it bounced back that "Desperate Housewives" was a recommended program for me. 

I never autorecorded the TiVo Suggestions because I didn't want my hard drive cluttered with stuff I didn't care about. I just liked glancing at the programs and choosing what I wanted.


----------



## cadet502

I have a playlist "wish" that I'm may have been discussed before, and possibly even on the wishlist and dropped. I've checked the undocumented tips and the current wish list, and don't see it mentioned.

I would like to be able to turn folders off and then sort by date. Except for a few show that we almost never get behind on, I like to watch older shows first. With the current setup, you can't easily see which show is the oldest among 5 or 6 folder even if you "open" them all up. If I have 3 folders with 3 shows, and 2 folders with 4 shows, there is no guarantee that the folders with 4 shows have the oldest recordings.


----------



## Steve

cadet502 said:


> With the current setup, you can't easily see which show is the oldest among 5 or 6 folder even if you "open" them all up.


I just changed the LIST order on my HR20 to DATE (Old), and the folder with the oldest show was listed first (it actually had the two oldest shows). The next folder listed had the third oldest show, below that was a the fourth oldest show, which happened to not be in a folder, etc.

Is that what you're looking for? If so, and you're using the national release, you can change PLAYLIST ORDER after hitting LIST, MENU. On the latest CE, it's under LIST, YELLOW.

If that's not what you're looking for, I'm afraid I don't understand. 

/steve


----------



## cadet502

Steve said:


> I just changed the LIST order on my HR20 to DATE (Old), and the folder with the oldest show was listed first (it actually had the two oldest shows). The next folder listed had the third oldest show, below that was a the fourth oldest show, which happened to not be in a folder, etc.


Thanks Steve, that should get me the info I'm looking for. I'll try it when I get home. Then I have to retrain myself not to hit 2 for the toggle, old habits die hard.


----------



## Steve

cadet502 said:


> Thanks Steve, that should get me the info I'm looking for. I'll try it when I get home. Then I have to retrain myself not to hit 2 for the toggle, old habits die hard.


There's also an ADVANCED option to make your last chosen LIST order "stick". If you're unaware how to get there, see this post.  /steve


----------



## lwilli201

I would like to see the tuner number in the channel banner. Would help in trouble shooting. If it has been posted before, sorry.


----------



## Coffey77

I'm wondering if this one has been brought up - 

I imagine it would be a "Cruise Control" Item:

After pushing PAUSE - you should be able to hit REPLAY or SLIP and have it stay paused. Currently, you can PAUSE it but once you press either button, the recording will resume from the REPLAY/SLIP-SKIP point.

It's not a priority, just something I noticed the other day and had a thought about it.

Any thoughts from you others?


----------



## Drew2k

Coffey77 said:


> I'm wondering if this one has been brought up -
> 
> I imagine it would be a "Cruise Control" Item:
> 
> After pushing PAUSE - you should be able to hit REPLAY or SLIP and have it stay paused. Currently, you can PAUSE it but once you press either button, the recording will resume from the REPLAY/SLIP-SKIP point.
> 
> It's not a priority, just something I noticed the other day and had a thought about it.
> 
> Any thoughts from you others?


I can see where you're going with this:

if you're in PLAY mode, you can REPLAY or *SKLIP™*(*) and resume PLAY, but if you're PAUSED, you can REPLAY or SKLIP™, but remain paused. My only question is ... why would anyone want to do this? 

---

* *SKLIP™* - A new word I just coined, because it's easier than typing SLIP-SKIP or variations. Hope no one has used it already! :lol:


----------



## Coffey77

The answer: ()

I was waiting for Mrs. Coffey to make us some hot chocolate (this time) and was trying to get past the commercials of the show we were watching. I went a bit too far and paused it. I hit REPLAY out of habit to get to where I wanted to be but the show started playing with a yelp of disapproval from the kitchen.  It had just gotten me thinking that it's a faster way to reverse while PAUSED instead of trying to push REW so many times to get so little of a move. It kind of relates to the PAUSE in the SLB in a way - once you hit PAUSE it should stay paused.


----------



## Steve

If it always worked that way, you'd make what was once a routine one-click operation a two-click operation for me. In the same situation you describe, I like to keep the screen display paused and come out of it using REPLAY when part of the show is paused on-screen.  /steve


----------



## loudo

I would like to see the following feature added, as the main purpose of the HR20/21 is to receive HD channels. While in the Guide, an easier way to view HD channels only. Currently you have to go to the Channel Categories screen and scroll all the way down the screen, as it is the last item on the page. There are several ways this could be accomplished.
1. Use of a color button (blue currently unused) while the Guide screen is up.
2. Add it a selection to the Guide Options screen.
3. Move it to the top of the Channel Categories screen, instead of the last item on the page.


----------



## Steve

loudo said:


> I would like to see the following feature added, as the main purpose of the HR20/21 is to receive HD channels. While in the Guide, an easier way to view HD channels only. Currently you have to go to the Channel Categories screen and scroll all the way down the screen, as it is the last item on the page. There are several ways this could be accomplished.
> 1. Use of a color button (blue currently unused) while the Guide screen is up.
> 2. Add it a selection to the Guide Options screen.
> 3. Move it to the top of the Channel Categories screen, instead of the last item on the page.


I could be wrong, but I believe DirecTV already tried to address this by giving us the setup option to "Hide SD duplicates". I'm not sure everyone would agree that they don't want to see an SD-only channel in the GUIDE, since it might be broadcasting a show they want to see, regardless of it's format. Just my .02.

That being said, if the "HD" category is the most-popular, it's not inconceivable that it should be the first option on the GUIDE category screen. However, some might argue that SPORTS or MOVIES should be first. The way I deal with it is by creating my own CUSTOM GUIDE list.

I'm curious what others think. /steve


----------



## loudo

Steve said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe DirecTV already tried to address this by giving us the setup option to "Hide SD duplicates". I'm not sure everyone would agree that they don't want to see an SD-only channel in the GUIDE, since it might be broadcasting a show they want to see, regardless of it's format. Just my .02.
> 
> That being said, if the "HD" category is the most-popular, it's not inconceivable that it should be the first option on the GUIDE category screen. However, some might argue that SPORTS or MOVIES should be first. The way I deal with it is by creating my own CUSTOM GUIDE list.
> 
> I'm curious what others think. /steve


I understand the Hide SD feature, I have that turned on, but I was referring to going to the guide and having everything showing (HD & SD), the way it does now and being able to hit one button to view HD ONLY channels. Less steps than we have to go through now. Since the new HD channels have been added this is the category I use the most. I will always look to see if there is anything I want to see, on a HD channel, before looking to see what is on the SD only channels.

Maybe others don't use this feature as much as I do, but it was just a feature I would like to see.


----------



## Drew2k

Coffey77 said:


> The answer: ()
> 
> I was waiting for Mrs. Coffey to make us some hot chocolate (this time) and was trying to get past the commercials of the show we were watching. I went a bit too far and paused it. I hit REPLAY out of habit to get to where I wanted to be but the show started playing with a yelp of disapproval from the kitchen.  It had just gotten me thinking that it's a faster way to reverse while PAUSED instead of trying to push REW so many times to get so little of a move. It kind of relates to the PAUSE in the SLB in a way - once you hit PAUSE it should stay paused.


Ah, I see. It's all about the WAF ... "Are you watching that without me????!!!!" :lol:


----------



## mikek

I would really like the ability to add customized playlist tabs. I don't like everything lumped in one tab.

I would have something like "Kid's Playlist", "Wife's Playlist", "Movies", etc.

I don't like scrolling through all the kid's shows to find a show that I want.

It could be setup when you record the show or you could move the folder to the appropritate tab.

Replaytv had this feature and it worked out nicely.

I had a poll about it here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=110748

-mk


----------



## TimGoodwin

My big wish item would be a way to turn off the interactive features on Sunday Ticket. I don't know how many times my HR20's have locked up changing channels because of those stupid interactive features!


----------



## lucky13

TimGoodwin said:


> My big wish item would be a way to turn off the interactive features on Sunday Ticket. I don't know how many times my HR20's have locked up changing channels because of those stupid interactive features!


Press Exit to kill Interactive.
You'll have to press is again each time you tune to a ST or other IA channel.


----------



## Steve

mikek said:


> I would really like the ability to add customized playlist tabs. I don't like everything lumped in one tab.
> 
> I would have something like "Kid's Playlist", "Wife's Playlist", "Movies", etc.
> 
> I don't like scrolling through all the kid's shows to find a show that I want.
> 
> It could be setup when you record the show or you could move the folder to the appropritate tab.
> 
> Replaytv had this feature and it worked out nicely.
> 
> I had a poll about it here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=110748
> 
> -mk


Looks like the POLL results justify the addition of this request:

*Ability to create custom PLAYLIST tabs (including an ALL tab) and to designate which tab a recording belongs on at the time it is scheduled.

*Does that request properly capture the idea?

/steve


----------



## mikek

Steve said:


> Looks like the POLL results justify the addition of this request:
> 
> *Ability to create custom PLAYLIST tabs (including an ALL tab) and to designate which tab a recording belongs on at the time it is scheduled.
> 
> *Does that request properly capture the idea?
> 
> /steve


sounds good. The ability to move a show from one tab to another after it has been recorded should also be available.

-mk


----------



## Steve

mikek said:


> sounds good. The ability to move a show from one tab to another after it has been recorded should also be available.
> 
> -mk


How do you envision that working in practice? That sounds like a lot of extra programming effort for a feature addition that would be used very little. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## mikek

Steve said:


> How do you envision that working in practice? That sounds like a lot of extra programming effort for a feature addition that would be used very little. Just my .02. /steve


In practice if you select a show one of the options would be to move the show.

When you record a show one of the options would be to record to whatever tab.

In the default record options would be a default tab to record to like myplaylist.

Both of my other DVRs have this feature and it is very useful and easy to use.

I know a lot of people that still use replaytv and they all use it.

I don't think Tivo had it so not a lot of people are familiar with it.

-mk


----------



## Steve

mikek said:


> In practice if you select a show one of the options would be to move the show.
> 
> When you record a show one of the options would be to record to whatever tab.
> 
> In the default record options would be a default tab to record to like myplaylist.
> 
> Both of my other DVRs have this feature and it is very useful and easy to use.
> 
> I know a lot of people that still use replaytv and they all use it.
> 
> I don't think Tivo had it so not a lot of people are familiar with it.
> 
> -mk


Well since there is "prior art" for this request, how about I just leave it at this and let DirecTV figure it out? 

*Ability to create custom PLAYLIST tabs (other than the ALL tab) and to designate which sub-tab a recording may also belong to.

*/steve


----------



## mikek

Steve said:


> Well since there is "prior art" for this request, how about I just leave it at this and let DirecTV figure it out?
> 
> *Ability to create custom PLAYLIST tabs (other than the ALL tab) and to designate which sub-tab a recording may also belong to.
> 
> */steve


OK. Directv can figure it out. Once there is the ability to make custom tabs then the rest should follow naturally.

-mk


----------



## spaulding

I'd like to request something that both TiVo and ReplayTV have: the ability to look at the previous 24 hours in the channel guide. I have been getting several "not recorded because the show was no longer in the guide" messages in the History list, and being able to verify this would help. Otherwise, I'm left thinking the HR21 screwed up.


----------



## racetrek

I would like to have an expanded playlist without having to view live TV in the corner. This would be nice for a couple of reasons:

1) More room on screen for large playlists.
2) Ability to go directly to playlist prior to turning on TV to avoid spoilers (especially useful when starting a program after it has started but is still live).


----------



## TigerDriver

racetrek said:


> I would like to have an expanded playlist without having to view live TV in the corner. This would be nice for a couple of reasons:
> 
> 1) More room on screen for large playlists.
> 2) Ability to go directly to playlist prior to turning on TV to avoid spoilers (especially useful when starting a program after it has started but is still live).


IIRC, there's already a Wish List item to turn off the PIL/PIG, a feature many support.


----------



## Steve

I started a POLL/THREAD here about auto-sensing and marking the end of commercial blocks, based on the new patents that DirecTV acquired from Replay. Please take a look and let me know what you think. TIA. /steve


----------



## racetrek

TigerDriver said:


> IIRC, there's already a Wish List item to turn off the PIL/PIG, a feature many support.


I don't mind this feature in other menus - I just prefer the option to have it removed from the playlist.


----------



## Steve

spaulding said:


> I'd like to request something that both TiVo and ReplayTV have: the ability to look at the previous 24 hours in the channel guide. I have been getting several "not recorded because the show was no longer in the guide" messages in the History list, and being able to verify this would help. Otherwise, I'm left thinking the HR21 screwed up.


We actually have a request on the list that covers this:

*Ability to review recently expired program information in the GUIDE
*
The INFO balloon for this request reads: _We'd like the ability to go back as far as possible in the GUIDE to review past program episode information, but no more than 48 hours. Either use the left arrow or RED button to slide the GUIDE back in time, or when selecting channel INFO from the GUIDE screen, allow the user to scroll up into the expired time period. Or both!_

So if you haven't already voted for it, please do so here!  /steve*
*


----------



## TigerDriver

racetrek said:


> I don't mind this feature in other menus - I just prefer the option to have it removed from the playlist.


I think it occurs only as PIG (*P*icture *I*n *G*uide) and PIL (*P*icture *I*n *L*ist).

You may find it objectionable only on the PIL, but others (including me) abhor it everywhere. Hence the wish for configuration items to turned it on/off separately where it occurs.

When turned off, the screen real estate could be re-purposed.


----------



## tdavis45

So, for items such as scheduling programs from the internet, a previous post said it is only CE release. What does that mean in terms of when I will be able to get that release and use it?


----------



## spaulding

Steve said:


> We actually have a request on the list that covers this:
> 
> *Ability to review recently expired program information in the GUIDE
> *
> The INFO balloon for this request reads: _We'd like the ability to go back as far as possible in the GUIDE to review past program episode information, but no more than 48 hours. Either use the left arrow or RED button to slide the GUIDE back in time, or when selecting channel INFO from the GUIDE screen, allow the user to scroll up into the expired time period. Or both!_
> 
> So if you haven't already voted for it, please do so here!  /steve*
> *


Thanks Steve for pointing that out.


----------



## Steve

tdavis45 said:


> So, for items such as scheduling programs from the internet, a previous post said it is only CE release. What does that mean in terms of when I will be able to get that release and use it?


Actually, that particular feature may have gone national already. You need to be a registered user at DirecTV.com, and at some point they enable remote-booking for your account.

Others who know more about this, please chime in. TIA. /steve


----------



## tdavis45

Steve, so if I am registered at DirectTV.com, how can I tell if I can do this, or how do I access it?


----------



## Steve

tdavis45 said:


> Steve, so if I am registered at DirectTV.com, how can I tell if I can do this, or how do I access it?


Craig (*Milominderbinder2*) has posted a "How To" here. /steve


----------



## tdavis45

I think I have to call customer service to get the equipment registered right. I don't see the dvr option in the guide.


----------



## DarkAudit

How about fixing the software so recordings start *on time* instead of a consistent 20-30 seconds late?


----------



## Steve

DarkAudit said:


> How about fixing the software so recordings start *on time* instead of a consistent 20-30 seconds late?


Your post caused me to check one of my PLAYLISTS in detail, since I haven't seen this problem in a while. I spot-checked 15 of about 30 recordings, recorded on CBS, FOX, ABC, NBC, TNT and USAHD, and they all contained the beginning of the show. That being said, a couple of the recordings appeared to start late, but I was able to hit REPLAY 2-3 times and back up to find the true beginning. I just reported this miscuing as an issue over in the appropriate issues thread.

Two possible explanations for this could be that since my HR20 is running the latest CE, DirecTV has done something to make recording starts more reliable, or we're each taping different shows on different networks, and the network clocks have something to do with it.

/steve

PS: Checked time on this HR20 vs my "atomic" wristwatch. The HR20 is 1 second behind.


----------



## Carl Spock

I'd like to see a complete list of infrared commands created that are not currently available by remote control. I envision each sub heading in each menu having its own remote IR control code. Also in the library would be each final step within each menu. For example, to get to the Audio screen would be one IR code command. So would Dolby Digital On. Dolby Digital Off would be another. For searching, each letter of the alphabet would also have its own code.

These new codes could be published two ways. One, DirecTV could simply publish the hex codes on the Internet, like Panasonic does here. Two, they could build them into the remote the way Yamaha does. You'd have to press a special sequence of buttons to get the remote itself to put out these different commands.

Either way, the codes could then be learned into a universal remote, which is the whole purpose of this idea.

Plus we'd get Skip To Tick as a single command, right?  

One poster wanted to build a keyboard on his Pronto remote to make searching easier. That would be possible with these commands. Closed captioning could be turned on or off through a button on the universal remote. You want to go directly to your To Do list? It could also be one button on the universal remote.

Yamaha does this. I have a list of commands for my RX-V1800 receiver that is much more in depth than the commands that are on the front of the remote. This capability has saved my butt more than once. I want to go to a specific sound field? A hall in Amsterdam is one button. The Village Gate in NYC in another. For my HD-DVD player, my receiver must use the optical audio input to get the best sound, not the HDMI input. S/PDIF In is one of these hidden commands. Switching to the receiver's optical input is now one of actions my Harmony remote takes when I watch the HD-DVD player.

Having these discrete, lower level commands would greatly expand the capability of the DVR without making the normal remote confusing for the Average Joe.


----------



## KTrentLR

DarkAudit said:


> How about fixing the software so recordings start *on time* instead of a consistent 20-30 seconds late?


I have this issue. It starts about 30 seconds in. Happens a lot on SciFiHD (Stargate Atlantis) and HDNet (Torchwood).


----------



## Steve

KTrentLR said:


> I have this issue. It starts about 30 seconds in. Happens a lot on SciFiHD (Stargate Atlantis) and HDNet (Torchwood).


Having just tried to unsuccessfully record selected episodes of the New Year's Twilight Zone marathon on SCiFi, I'm guessing that DirecTV had this channel firmly in mind when they added "padding" capability to the HR20.  /steve


----------



## Carl Spock

Anybody who tried to record The Twilight Zone marathon without padding was looking for trouble. They rotated the start times throughout the hour, starting an episode at XX:05, the next at XX:35 and the third one at XX:10. There was no tight clock for these episodes.


----------



## Steve

Carl Spock said:


> Anybody who tried to record The Twilight Zone marathon without padding was looking for trouble. They rotated the start times throughout the hour, starting an episode at XX:05, the next at XX:35 and the third one at XX:10. There was no tight clock for these episodes.


But there was a published schedule, regardless of the odd times.  /steve


----------



## Carl Spock

True. 

I guess I'm just a unrepentant padder. I have a two minute pad on both ends of all of my recordings.

Mickey Hart of the Grateful Dead said it best: _Waste tape, not music._


----------



## mattbooty

KTrentLR said:


> I have this issue. It starts about 30 seconds in. Happens a lot on SciFiHD (Stargate Atlantis) and HDNet (Torchwood).


I still have my HR20-700 and my DirecTivo hooked up to the same TV and can confirm that almost all of the issues I have with losing the beginnings/ends of shows is the HR20's fault, not the scheduling, because on almost all of the shows that I have this problem with on the HR20, record perfectly from start to finish on the Tivo.

I definitely think this needs to be a priority considering this isn't so much a feature as it is a basic function of a dvr. Yes I know you can try to alleviate the issue with padding, but that doesn't always work and to me its a joke to have to use a workaround to make a product do its most basic of functions: record a tv show start to finish. I'm not dogging the HR20, I've been pleasantly surprised with it since switching to it, but until this issue is fixed I can't see myself eliminating my Tivo from my setup... I actually want to watch the beginning and end of the shows I tape hehe.


----------



## Steve

mattbooty said:


> I still have my HR20-700 and my DirecTivo hooked up to the same TV and can confirm that almost all of the issues I have with losing the beginnings/ends of shows is the HR20's fault, not the scheduling, because on almost all of the shows that I have this problem with on the HR20, record perfectly from start to finish on the Tivo.
> 
> I definitely think this needs to be a priority considering this isn't so much a feature as it is a basic function of a dvr. Yes I know you can try to alleviate the issue with padding, but that doesn't always work and to me its a joke to have to use a workaround to make a product do its most basic of functions: record a tv show start to finish. I'm not dogging the HR20, I've been pleasantly surprised with it since switching to it, but until this issue is fixed I can't see myself eliminating my Tivo from my setup... I actually want to watch the beginning and end of the shows I tape hehe.


While my spot-checking has shown that I haven't lately been experiencing late starts on major network shows under the latest CE, I'm not sure if DirecTV has actually made some software improvements, or if the shows aren't actually just starting a little later. IOW, while I'm catching the beginning of the show, there might have been more "non-show" that could have been recorded earlier.

Either way, DirecTV should internally start whatever pre-recording "housekeeping" operations that are necessary earlier, as well as seriously consider our request to "*Autopad start and end times when it won't cause a conflict*".

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## bozzaj

Steve said:


> While my spot-checking has shown that I haven't lately been experiencing late starts on major network shows under the latest CE, I'm not sure if DirecTV has actually made some software improvements, or if the shows aren't actually just starting a little later. IOW, while I'm catching the beginning of the show, there might have been more "non-show" that could have been recorded earlier.


How many new major network shows have you recorded since the latest CE? I've had many problems in the past but since very little has recorded recently, I haven't been able to track it as much before.

I *do* know that Law & Order SVU on 1/1 recorded around 20-25 seconds late on my HR20 and on time (a few seconds before the opening "message") on my DirecTivo. Both were recording an SD channel. I didn't pay attention to stop time since both showed the ending, but the end was minutes before the top of the hour.

One of the definite inconsistencies is the clock data. It doesn't seem to be the same on everyone's receiver. Some show the clock being accurate, others 5 seconds off, others 30+ seconds off. I haven't tested if restarting my receiver more often would keep the clock more in sync. I really haven't had time to play with the receiver that much over the holidays.

I thought the CE's made things a little better, but with SVU I'm not so sure. It's just surprising to me since I haven't seen a receiver before that consistently *didn't* record on time. At some point I'll want to replace my DirecTivo with an HR20/21 - especially once I get HD locals, but this one specific issue is really the biggest thing that has disappointed me. Other items are minor (Original Air Date, ease of maintaining the todo list, etc) but consistently not recording on time is a pretty big deal. It's one thing to have a scheduling error in the datastream, but that would show up on both receivers (HR20 & DirecTivo). When my DirecTivo records fine and the HR20 doesn't, it can't be the datastream.


----------



## Steve

bozzaj said:


> I *do* know that Law & Order SVU on 1/1 recorded around 20-25 seconds late on my HR20 and on time (a few seconds before the opening "message") on my DirecTivo. Both were recording an SD channel. I didn't pay attention to stop time since both showed the ending, but the end was minutes before the top of the hour.


I recorded that same 1/1 "SVU" MPEG-2 HD on 4-1 (WNBCDT) in NY. I just checked, and the recording starts just as the L&O "black-screen" begins to appear on-screen. My clock on that HR20 is currently about 3 seconds behind "atomic time". That's not to say that it still didn't start late and I still might have missed a few seconds of commercial before that.

It's also possible different network affiliates start at different times. /steve


----------



## bozzaj

Steve said:


> I recorded that same 1/1 "SVU" MPEG-2 HD on 4-1 (WNBCDT) in NY. I just checked, and the recording starts just as the L&O "black-screen" begins to appear on-screen. My clock on that HR20 is currently about 3 seconds behind "atomic time". That's not to say that it still didn't start late and I still might have missed a few seconds of commercial before that.


The networks are different, so that's always a possibility. You're also recording an HD channel, which *may* process differently from the SD channels. Both are MPEG2 though. I think your clock may say it all. Your clock is fairly accurate and your recording started on time. My clock isn't accurate and my recordings start late.

I'll have to do some additional testing, but it may not be a recording start problem but a clock problem.


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> While my spot-checking has shown that I haven't lately been experiencing late starts on major network shows under the latest CE, I'm not sure if DirecTV has actually made some software improvements, or if the shows aren't actually just starting a little later. IOW, while I'm catching the beginning of the show, there might have been more "non-show" that could have been recorded earlier.
> 
> Either way, DirecTV should internally start whatever pre-recording "housekeeping" operations that are necessary earlier, as well as seriously consider our request to "*Autopad start and end times when it won't cause a conflict*".
> 
> Just my .02. /steve


While I do see a problem with start times, I don't think its DirecTV as much as it is the networks. I doubt any receiver is off by more than 15 seconds, but I've seen bigger time misses than this on shows. Networks love to play with start times because of the way ratings are calculated ( and 1 minute makes a big difference), so I think Steve has the best Idea, auto pad by 2 minuets ever show at both ends when it won't cause a conflict.


----------



## brian188

How about they just display the clock. Take it a step further allow us to set the clock manually. Obviously they can't display it on the unit, but what about in one of the info screens. 

Why not give us the option to use the "system" time or set our own? So if I find my recordings starting 1 min late I can change the time on my clock. If Mr. Smith sees his starting 3 min early he can set his clock, etc. etc. How hard can that really be?


----------



## Steve

brian188 said:


> How about they just display the clock. Take it a step further allow us to set the clock manually. Obviously they can't display it on the unit, but what about in one of the info screens.
> 
> Why not give us the option to use the "system" time or set our own? So if I find my recordings starting 1 min late I can change the time on my clock. If Mr. Smith sees his starting 3 min early he can set his clock, etc. etc. How hard can that really be?


You can see "real-time" in the INFO banner. The clock will flip to the next minute as you're watching it, so you can verify it's accuracy to the second that way. You can compare it to http://www.time.gov.

I assume our clocks are auto-sync'd once a day via the nightly satellite data download, but I defer to others who know for sure to confirm that. I have 6 boxes altogether, and their clocks are all within 2-5 seconds of "atomic" time. All of them are slightly behind, probably due to satellite lag (which you'd think would be compensated-for internally).

As we've discussed in other threads, there are other factors that could delay recording starts, like channel change time, which could easily cost 3-4 seconds, and the time it takes to verify the program ID information.

/steve


----------



## Gonesouth

I would like to see when you first get into the guide the ability to press a color key and it will take you to prime time.


----------



## bozzaj

inkahauts said:


> While I do see a problem with start times, I don't think its DirecTV as much as it is the networks. I doubt any receiver is off by more than 15 seconds, but I've seen bigger time misses than this on shows. Networks love to play with start times because of the way ratings are calculated ( and 1 minute makes a big difference), so I think Steve has the best Idea, auto pad by 2 minuets ever show at both ends when it won't cause a conflict.


Using your theory of the networks being a problem, wouldn't that mean that both the HR20 *and* the other DirecTV receivers (mainly Tivo based) would have the same problem? For instance, if the network decides to start the show 30 seconds early (say 8:59:30), wouldn't *both* a DirecTivo and the HR20 lose the first 30 seconds? Even better, regardless of the time a show starts, if you had two TVs side-by-side and started a DirecTivo recording and an HR20 recording, wouldn't (shouldn't?) they show the same thing?

I can take 2 DirecTivos, record the same thing on the same channel, and they both record the same data. If I take 1 DirecTivo and 1 HR20 and record the same thing on the same channel, the HR20 ALWAYS starts later. Before anyone says that it could be the satellite cable, or the multiswitch, I've swapped cables (HR20 cables to the DirecTivo and DirecTivo cables to the HR20) and tried the same thing and the HR20 still recorded later.

Auto-padding is great when there isn't a conflict, but what happens when there's a conflict? Do I just have to "deal with it" and use my DirecTivo when I *really* want to see the beginning of a show?

Case in point - ER this past Thursday, showtime from 9:01pm to 10:00pm CST. I'm not doing padding on either unit. The HR20 missed the beginning - about 30 seconds - the DirecTivo caught those 30 seconds just fine.

Granted, many shows do "previously on" for the first 20-30 seconds, but some don't - sitcoms usually start right away. Right now I don't have HD locals, so I can just continue to use the DirecTivo if I really need to see the beginning of a show, but at some point DirecTV needs to fix this. If my DirecTivo units can record just fine (with the exception of the network's funny business), the HR20 should be able to. At this point in time, my HR20 does not. Auto-padding is a hack, not a fix.

While not quite the same, I tried the same thing with Stargate Atlantis on SciFi last night. I had to watch the beginning of the show in SD on my DirecTivo and then switch back to my HR20 so I could watch the HD version. Granted, we're now talking different data streams, so it's possible something else is wrong there, but no matter WHAT I record, the DirecTivo is always more accurate.

To those not having the problem - Please don't blame the networks. We all know that the networks change things from time to time and this issue has nothing to do with that. If you're not having a problem and you can see the beginnings of the shows, kudos to you! Just because you're not having a problem doesn't mean others aren't. There have been enough people here that *have* had the problem. What the fix is, I have no idea, but I suspect it has something to do with the internal clock. Some of the systems don't seem to drift as much as others. A modified ntp client (taking data from the stream) should be able to help maintain the time correctly.


----------



## Steve

bozzaj said:


> Using your theory of the networks being a problem, wouldn't that mean that both the HR20 *and* the other DirecTV receivers (mainly Tivo based) would have the same problem? For instance, if the network decides to start the show 30 seconds early (say 8:59:30), wouldn't *both* a DirecTivo and the HR20 lose the first 30 seconds? Even better, regardless of the time a show starts, if you had two TVs side-by-side and started a DirecTivo recording and an HR20 recording, wouldn't (shouldn't?) they show the same thing?
> 
> I can take 2 DirecTivos, record the same thing on the same channel, and they both record the same data. If I take 1 DirecTivo and 1 HR20 and record the same thing on the same channel, the HR20 ALWAYS starts later. Before anyone says that it could be the satellite cable, or the multiswitch, I've swapped cables (HR20 cables to the DirecTivo and DirecTivo cables to the HR20) and tried the same thing and the HR20 still recorded later.
> 
> Auto-padding is great when there isn't a conflict, but what happens when there's a conflict? Do I just have to "deal with it" and use my DirecTivo when I *really* want to see the beginning of a show?
> 
> Case in point - ER this past Thursday, showtime from 9:01pm to 10:00pm CST. I'm not doing padding on either unit. The HR20 missed the beginning - about 30 seconds - the DirecTivo caught those 30 seconds just fine.
> 
> Granted, many shows do "previously on" for the first 20-30 seconds, but some don't - sitcoms usually start right away. Right now I don't have HD locals, so I can just continue to use the DirecTivo if I really need to see the beginning of a show, but at some point DirecTV needs to fix this. If my DirecTivo units can record just fine (with the exception of the network's funny business), the HR20 should be able to. At this point in time, my HR20 does not. Auto-padding is a hack, not a fix.
> 
> While not quite the same, I tried the same thing with Stargate Atlantis on SciFi last night. I had to watch the beginning of the show in SD on my DirecTivo and then switch back to my HR20 so I could watch the HD version. Granted, we're now talking different data streams, so it's possible something else is wrong there, but no matter WHAT I record, the DirecTivo is always more accurate.
> 
> To those not having the problem - Please don't blame the networks. We all know that the networks change things from time to time and this issue has nothing to do with that. If you're not having a problem and you can see the beginnings of the shows, kudos to you! Just because you're not having a problem doesn't mean others aren't. There have been enough people here that *have* had the problem. What the fix is, I have no idea, but I suspect it has something to do with the internal clock. Some of the systems don't seem to drift as much as others. A modified ntp client (taking data from the stream) should be able to help maintain the time correctly.


The problem may have someting to do with a particular unit's clock, but you can easily check to see if your clock is more than the few seconds off from time.gov that most HR20's typically are.

If you search DBSTalk, you'll see there are threads devoted to this topic that speculate a variety of other issues that may be contributing to the problem. The time it takes to change the HD channels and resolution vs. SD is one variable. The "program ID#" chacking that occurs during the HISTORY logging process is another. Satellite lag could be a factor too, though that should be easily taken into account, if it's not already being done.

IIRC, I believe the consensus opinion that came from some of these other threads is that the HR20 needs to start it's pre-recording "preparations" about 10-15 seconds earlier than it's doing now.

/steve


----------



## bozzaj

Steve said:


> If you search DBSTalk, you'll see there are threads devoted to this topic that speculate a variety of other issues that may be contributing to the problem. The time it takes to change the HD channels and resolution vs. SD is one variable. The "program ID#" chacking that occurs during the HISTORY logging process is another. Satellite lag could be a factor too, though that should be easily taken into account, if it's not already being done.
> 
> IIRC, I believe the consensus opinion that came from some of these other threads is that the HR20 needs to start it's pre-recording "preparations" about 10-15 seconds earlier than it's doing now.


I've posted in those threads, so I'm aware of them.  I don't think some of the things apply though. For one, the problem happens even if I'm already on the channel, so the issue about the time it takes to change the channel isn't there. Secondly, during the week, most of my recording is on the local channels. Since I don't have HD locals, it's all SD channel changing.

Satellite lag would be a factor if the other non-HR20 receivers had the same problem. They don't.

The program ID# checking that occurs could be a very likely item since the DirecTivo's don't do that - They'll record even if the show isn't there. Interestingly enough though, my Cold Case episodes will still record Amazing Race (since during football season, Cold Case is *always* late), so I'm not sure I understand the program id checking completely. Regardless, if it doesn't keep the buffer around during that checking, that *could* be causing a problem.

I haven't had this particular item in a while since most of the shows are repeats right now, but if I record two shows in a row on the same channel, the first show will have part of the next show at the end. Again, the DirecTivo seems to be much more accurate doing the same thing. I won't have to watch the end of a previous show (to see the beginning of the next show) on the DirecTivo.

I appreciate the reponse. Whatever the HR20 is doing at the beginning of a recording, it just needs to do it faster.  Along with keeping better time (I think).


----------



## Drew2k

Everyone also needs to remember that when dealing with local networks, you're dealing with *local* networks! Each local network affiliate sends it's programming to a local/regional uplink center, from which it's sent to the satellite (essentially). This is why some people may report time lost at the beginning of a program from a local affiliate on the west coast but someone watching an affiliate of the same network on the east coast doesn't see a difference. There could have been a delay somewhere along the transmission chain from the local affiliate to the uplink center, or even in the uplink center itself.

Just another point to keep in mind ...


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Steve said:


> The problem may have someting to do with a particular unit's clock, but you can easily check to see if your clock is more than the few seconds off from time.gov that most HR20's typically are.
> 
> If you search DBSTalk, you'll see there are threads devoted to this topic that speculate a variety of other issues that may be contributing to the problem. The time it takes to change the HD channels and resolution vs. SD is one variable. The "program ID#" chacking that occurs during the HISTORY logging process is another. Satellite lag could be a factor too, though that should be easily taken into account, if it's not already being done.
> 
> IIRC, I believe the consensus opinion that came from some of these other threads is that the HR20 needs to start it's pre-recording "preparations" about 10-15 seconds earlier than it's doing now.
> 
> /steve


The Start Late Bug does seem to be at least in part due to the long time it now takes the HR20 to change channels and then start a recording.

Is This The Secret of the Start Late Bug?

- Craig


----------



## mattbooty

Drew2k said:


> Everyone also needs to remember that when dealing with local networks, you're dealing with *local* networks! Each local network affiliate sends it's programming to a local/regional uplink center, from which it's sent to the satellite (essentially). This is why some people may report time lost at the beginning of a program from a local affiliate on the west coast but someone watching an affiliate of the same network on the east coast doesn't see a difference. There could have been a delay somewhere along the transmission chain from the local affiliate to the uplink center, or even in the uplink center itself.
> 
> Just another point to keep in mind ...


Once again, if this is the problem then why doesn't the direcTivo have this problem as well?

We can argue what the problem is until we are blue in the face, Regardless of what is causing the problem if the DirecTivo can account for it without manual intervention then there is no reason the HR20 can't account for it as well (unless Tivo holds some sort of patent on starting a recording on time).

I do think its more likely, though, that the DirecTivo doesn't have to account for it because it is an issue specific to the DirecTV DVR.


----------



## bozzaj

mattbooty said:


> Once again, if this is the problem then why doesn't the direcTivo have this problem as well?
> 
> We can argue what the problem is until we are blue in the face, Regardless of what is causing the problem if the DirecTivo can account for it without manual intervention then there is no reason the HR20 can't account for it as well (unless Tivo holds some sort of patent on starting a recording on time).
> 
> I do think its more likely, though, that the DirecTivo doesn't have to account for it because it is an issue specific to the DirecTV DVR.


Interestingly enough, I restarted my HR20 yesterday. I haven't fully verified recordings from last night but the clock is only have 2-3 seconds off instead of over 30. When I get home tonight I'll check what the recordings did.


----------



## Drew2k

mattbooty said:


> Once again, if this is the problem then why doesn't the direcTivo have this problem as well?
> 
> We can argue what the problem is until we are blue in the face, Regardless of what is causing the problem if the DirecTivo can account for it without manual intervention then there is no reason the HR20 can't account for it as well (unless Tivo holds some sort of patent on starting a recording on time).
> 
> I do think its more likely, though, that the DirecTivo doesn't have to account for it because it is an issue specific to the DirecTV DVR.


My post was not in direct response to your specific circumstances. Instead, I was posting a reminder that sometimes problems are localized and are directly attributable to a local network affiliate.


----------



## rcwinter

Have the callerID broadcast over the network to a window client(NCID,YAC or Elseed).
Ability to have alias file for callerID.


----------



## bhelton71

I don't know if this is even possible - but I would like to see a way to 'soft' reset just the network on the HR20. A large percentage of Media Share and DOD issues that are reported seem to be resolved by rebooting the HR20. I can say 100% of my networking problems have been fixed by a reboot. That seems to be the software equivalent of using a 5lb sledge hammer to drive in a finishing nail. 

I would like to see just a 'button' on the network page - something like "Reset Network" - that would completely re-initialize the network stack.


----------



## Steve

I guess by your request that "repeat network set-up" doesn't do effectively reset it? /steve


----------



## bhelton71

Steve said:


> I guess by your request that "repeat network set-up" doesn't do effectively reset it? /steve


No - and I thought that would also. I have had to reset multiple times with the latest CE cycle. Obviously no way of knowing for certain whats going on - heres what I see though:

Music & Photos visible in menu
Then after some time - it disappears

Using wireshark - I can see the HR20 sending notify and search messages to the multicast group - approx every minute. I can see all of the UPnP servers on my network respond with valid data. Still - menu item remains MIA.

Whats even weirder - when its in this state I can send a manual ByeBye from FUPPES and the logoff message will show up on screen - even though the HR20 at least visually isn't maintaining a subscription to anything. (Really could use a diagnostic screen to show subscriptions too  ).

I have tried multiple things: repeat network setup, start/stop server services, manually send search requests from my servers using FUPPES or Intels UPnP sniffer tools - the only thing that will work is rebooting the HR20. And thats overkill for obvious reasons.

And I don't know a number but I do see the same story repeated over and over - "My media share disappeared last night.. had to reboot. Fixed.". I think it *might* help if you could reset the network without resetting the whole box - or I can believe it maybe some systemic issue having nothing to do with networking at all.


----------



## Steve

bhelton71 said:


> - or I can believe it maybe some systemic issue having nothing to do with networking at all.


Ya. Sounds to me like it should be reported as an "issue". Even if they gave us the ability to force a reset, it's not something that the average, non-technical user should have to deal with. They should simply periodically ping the server and auto-reestablish the network connection if necessary, IMHO. /steve


----------



## bhelton71

Steve said:


> Ya. Sounds to me like it should be reported as an "issue". Even if they gave us the ability to force a reset, it's not something that the average, non-technical user should have to deal with. They should simply periodically ping the server and auto-reestablish the network connection if necessary, IMHO. /steve


I did report in the appropriate thread (multiple times) - and I 110% agree with "shouldn't" but it is what it is for now. Anyway thanks for letting me bounce the idea off of y'all


----------



## mattbooty

Drew2k said:


> My post was not in direct response to your specific circumstances. Instead, I was posting a reminder that sometimes problems are localized and are directly attributable to a local network affiliate.


Thats fine, it is just that in browsing the forums it seems as though any time this subject is brought up, it gets shot down with comments that it is programming changes and not DirecTV's fault, therefore, not DirecTV's problem to fix, when clearly there is an issue here.

So can we get this added to the wishlist?


----------



## Steve

mattbooty said:


> So can we get this added to the wishlist?


If recordings are consistently starting late, this should be reported as a bug in the appropriate "issues" thread for that unit's s/w release, and not a new Wish List request, since scheduled recording is an _existing_ feature that may not be working as expected.

*It would be really helpful if those with both HR10's and HR20's could run some controlled tests and report exactly how much difference in the playback start time there is between the two units.*

E.g., if someone with both DVRs can set up a controlled test where 2 SD recordings are simultaneously recording in the first hour, switching to 2 HD recordings on two different channels in the second hour and note the start time differences, if any, that would provide some concrete information that DirecTV can use to debug the issue.

I would be happy to do this, but I no longer have an HR10 I can use as a control for such an experiment. If I did, before running the test, I'd make sure the unit was set to NATIVE ON, all resolutions selected, to be sure that the second set of recording starts reflect the time it takes to change channels and switch resolutions, in case that's a contributing factor to the delay.

/steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> If recordings are consistently starting late, this should be reported as a bug in the appropriate "issues" thread for that unit's s/w release, and not a new Wish List request, since scheduled recording is an _existing_ feature that may not be working as expected.
> 
> *It would be really helpful if those with both HR10's and HR20's could run some controlled tests and report exactly how much difference in the playback start time there is between the two units.*
> 
> E.g., if someone with both DVRs can set up a controlled test where 2 SD recordings are simultaneously recording in the first hour, switching to 2 HD recordings on two different channels in the second hour and note the start time differences, if any, that would provide some concrete information that DirecTV can use to debug the issue.
> 
> I would be happy to do this, but I no longer have an HR10 I can use as a control for such an experiment. If I did, before running the test, I'd make sure the unit was set to NATIVE ON, all resolutions selected, to be sure that the second set of recording starts reflect the time it takes to change channels and switch resolutions, in case that's a contributing factor to the delay.
> 
> /steve


Well, I've done exactly this, Steve! My only question is ... where should I post? I could start a new thread in the HR20 Q&A forum, because I will have to have several consecutive posts in a row with pictures, and it might be worthy of discussion in its own thread. Let me know what you suggest ...


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> Well, I've done exactly this, Steve! My only question is ... where should I post? I could start a new thread in the HR20 Q&A forum, because I will have to have several consecutive posts in a row with pictures, and it might be worthy of discussion in its own thread. Let me know what you suggest ...


Fantastic that you've done this! TIA. I would think Q&A is the right spot for it. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Fantastic that you've done this! TIA. I would think Q&A is the right spot for it. Just my .02. /steve


Thread started .... it will take me a little time to upload the pictures though. 

The Start Late Bug - Comparing TiVo to HR20


----------



## mattbooty

Drew2k said:


> Well, I've done exactly this, Steve! My only question is ... where should I post? I could start a new thread in the HR20 Q&A forum, because I will have to have several consecutive posts in a row with pictures, and it might be worthy of discussion in its own thread. Let me know what you suggest ...


Awesome! I also still have my HR10 hooked up, if we need more tests, just let me know and I'll find time to do them.


----------



## Steve

mattbooty said:


> Awesome! I also still have my HR10 hooked up, if we need more tests, just let me know and I'll find time to do them.


Matt, please join the party over in Drew's thread.  The more testers, the merrier!

If have a stopwatch, try timing the over/under on the start/end of both the HR10/HR20 recordings. (See *Cadet502's* post in Drew's thread.) Also, if you could check the difference in the TOD clocks between the two units as part of the test, that would be helpful info as well. I know the HR20 time in the INFO banner changes to the next minute in real time. Not sure about the HR10.

TIA. /steve


----------



## 911medic

OK, here's a "wish" I have (sorry if it's been suggested before):

When you select parental controls in the menu, the first item in the list (the one that's highlighted when the submenu opens) should be "unlock 4 hours" not "edit settings." For people who have them enabled (like me), I think they temporarily unlock them FAR more frequently than they edit the settings, and it would save a few key presses in getting there. Instead of Menu->Page Down->Select->Select->Down->Down->Select it could be Menu->Page Down->Select->Select->Select and you're there (in the latest CE, not sure about the NR).

Not a big deal, but more user-friendly and I'd imagine not that hard to modify.


----------



## Sirshagg

911medic said:


> OK, here's a "wish" I have (sorry if it's been suggested before):
> 
> When you select parental controls in the menu, the first item in the list (the one that's highlighted when the submenu opens) should be "unlock 4 hours" not "edit settings." For people who have them enabled (like me), I think they temporarily unlock them FAR more frequently than they edit the settings, and it would save a few key presses in getting there. Instead of Menu->Page Down->Select->Select->Down->Down->Select it could be Menu->Page Down->Select->Select->Select and you're there (in the latest CE, not sure about the NR).
> 
> Not a big deal, but more user-friendly and I'd imagine not that hard to modify.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## Steve

Sirshagg said:


> Makes sense to me.


I'm not a PC user, so can't comment, but it does sound reasonable. Perhaps a POLL is in order, to see if all PC users agree this is the way they would prefer it to work? /steve


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve said:


> I'm not a PC user, so can't comment, but it does sound reasonable. Perhaps a POLL is in order, to see if all PC users agree this is the way they would prefer it to work? /steve


Not a PC user either but I can see the point. If I was using it is it more likely that I'd want to change hte settings or turn if off for a short while. I think that one is obvious. Like you said a poll would probably be in order. Besides we havn't had a poll started in at least 5 minutes - we're long overdue for one.


----------



## sealslayer

911medic said:


> OK, here's a "wish" I have (sorry if it's been suggested before):
> 
> When you select parental controls in the menu, the first item in the list (the one that's highlighted when the submenu opens) should be "unlock 4 hours" not "edit settings." For people who have them enabled (like me), I think they temporarily unlock them FAR more frequently than they edit the settings, and it would save a few key presses in getting there. Instead of Menu->Page Down->Select->Select->Down->Down->Select it could be Menu->Page Down->Select->Select->Select and you're there (in the latest CE, not sure about the NR).
> 
> Not a big deal, but more user-friendly and I'd imagine not that hard to modify.


I like this idea. This is one of my peeves with the parental control features. However, in addition or perhaps an alternative to this solution, I would like to see:

1. The default unlock option to be 4 hours. This is the current default for the TIVO parental control feature.
2. <AND/OR> make the default action configurable. You can select to unlock the current show or pick the 4 hours option. An alternate to the 4 hour option would be to set the # of hours you wish to unlock.


----------



## cover

The TiVo was smart enough to sort folders by date rather than alphabetically. So, though the main list was alphabetical, shows within a folder were sorted by record date. So, for example, if you had 5 episodes of a series, you could easily watch them in order. 

The HR20 seems to sort everything one way. With the HR20, you have to look at each date and time in a folder to try to figure out which episode to watch first. I'd like it to behave the same way as the HR10, sorting alphabetically in the main list and then by date within folders.

This may be covered in the current survey by 
"OPTION to sort shows within PLAYLIST folders by date, although the main list is sorted differently."

In the survey this is marked green "CURRENT FUNCTIONALITY OR BEHAVIOR WILL STILL BE VALID, IF PREFERRED.", but I don't see any way to do this. Am I missing something?

Also, and this is small, the alphabetical sort places "CSI..." above "Changing...". I realize that putting uppercase ahead of lowercase is technically correct in terms of computer sorting, but that's not what I want to see when I'm looking for a show.


----------



## Steve

cover said:


> The TiVo was smart enough to sort folders by date rather than alphabetically. So, though the main list was alphabetical, shows within a folder were sorted by record date. So, for example, if you had 5 episodes of a series, you could easily watch them in order.
> 
> The HR20 seems to sort everything one way. I'd like it to behave the same way as the HR10, sorting by date within folders.
> 
> This may be covered in the current surver by
> "OPTION to sort shows within PLAYLIST folders by date, although the main list is sorted differently."
> 
> It is marked green "CURRENT FUNCTIONALITY OR BEHAVIOR WILL STILL BE VALID, IF PREFERRED.", but I don't see any way to do this. Am I missing something?
> 
> Also, and this is small, the alphabetical sort places "CSI..." above "Changing...". I realize that putting uppercase ahead of lowercase is technically correct in terms of computer sorting, but that's not what I want to see when I'm looking for a show.


You're correct in assuming that the intent of the current request is to sort shows within folder by date, regardless of the top-level sort. I can't imagine a reason why you might want shows within folders to be sorted any other way, but I'm sure someone will come up with a case where it might be appropriate! :lol:

Regarding the alpha sort, we've also got a request on the Wish List to ignore leading articles (The, A, etc.), "Manual:" and punctuation when sorting titles. I'm not sure what the generally accepted grammatical practice for acronym sort order is, but I'm hopeful any English professors on DBSTalk will weigh-in on this. 

/steve


----------



## Lord Vader

cover said:


> The TiVo was smart enough to sort folders by date rather than alphabetically. So, though the main list was alphabetical, shows within a folder were sorted by record date. So, for example, if you had 5 episodes of a series, you could easily watch them in order.
> 
> The HR20 seems to sort everything one way. With the HR20, you have to look at each date and time in a folder to try to figure out which episode to watch first. I'd like it to behave the same way as the HR10, sorting alphabetically in the main list and then by date within folders.
> 
> This may be covered in the current survey by
> "OPTION to sort shows within PLAYLIST folders by date, although the main list is sorted differently."
> 
> In the survey this is marked green "CURRENT FUNCTIONALITY OR BEHAVIOR WILL STILL BE VALID, IF PREFERRED.", but I don't see any way to do this. Am I missing something?
> 
> Also, and this is small, the alphabetical sort places "CSI..." above "Changing...". I realize that putting uppercase ahead of lowercase is technically correct in terms of computer sorting, but that's not what I want to see when I'm looking for a show.


Personally, I hate the way the HR20 handles the sorting of its playlist and programs. The sorting is all over the place! I can watch one program, exit out of it, watch another, exit out of that one, and be in different places of the list every time. I'd be bumped to the beginning, the middle--you name it. It's irritating, to say the least.


----------



## cover

Steve said:


> You're correct in assuming that the intent of the current request is to sort shows within folder by date, regardless of the top-level sort. I can't imagine a reason why you might want shows within folders to be sorted any other way, but I'm sure someone will come up with a case where it might be appropriate! :lol:
> 
> Regarding the alpha sort, we've also got a request on the Wish List to ignore leading articles (The, A, etc.), "Manual:" and punctuation when sorting titles. I'm not sure what the generally accepted grammatical practice for acronym sort order is, but I'm hopeful any English professors on DBSTalk will weigh-in on this.
> 
> /steve


Thanks for the reply. I'd like the sort order on the HR20 to work exactly the same as on the HR10 TiVo. I never have to think with the TiVo - things are just in the order that I naturally expect them.

When they have such a good model to simply copy, its hard to understand why the HR20 is still so rough around the edges on things like this.

Its also hard to understand why I have to put in a secret code to get it to remember to use the same sort order that I selected last time. Everyone has an opinion, but I would make that the default behavior.


----------



## Steve

Lord Vader said:


> Personally, I hate the way the HR20 handles the sorting of its playlist and programs. The sorting is all over the place! I can watch one program, exit out of it, watch another, exit out of that one, and be in different places of the list every time. I'd be bumped to the beginning, the middle--you name it. It's irritating, to say the least.


+1. That's why I started this "Playlist Gripes" thread... to try to put some focus on the Wish List requests we've got to address these issues. /steve


----------



## mkstretch

This may be far fetched, but i would like to see a edit feature for recorded content. Something simple just to edit out the commercials. Also I would like to transfer recorded files off the receiver to a computer or portable media device. Having to play them and record in real time is lengthy. Dish network allows file transfer already. Thanks guys.


----------



## sealslayer

mkstretch said:


> This may be far fetched, but i would like to see a edit feature for recorded content. Something simple just to edit out the commercials. Also I would like to transfer recorded files off the receiver to a computer or portable media device. Having to play them and record in real time is lengthy. Dish network allows file transfer already. Thanks guys.


Totally agree with this one. I would love to be able to transfer the files directly from the recorder. I miss this capability from my HDTivo.


----------



## JohnDG

My search skills must be weak, as I didn't see this anywhere 

ADD: Have Auto-Record Keyword Searches generate an entry the To Do list at the same range in the future as Series Links.

Auto-record Keyword searches are only showing up in the To Do list the day of the recording on my HR21.

jdg


----------



## Steve

JohnDG said:


> My search skills must be weak, as I didn't see this anywhere
> 
> ADD: Have Auto-Record Keyword Searches generate an entry the To Do list at the same range in the future as Series Links.
> 
> Auto-record Keyword searches are only showing up in the To Do list the day of the recording on my HR21.
> 
> jdg


I agree 100%. AUTORECORDS should be treated no differently than SERIES LINKS in regards to scheduling and reporting.

That being said, I believe this should be reported as an "issue", because it's an already-implemented feature that's not working correctly, IMO. Curious what others think. I don't want to speak for hime, but I'm pretty sure *Drew2k *would agree with me, since he's been reporting AUTORECORD bugs for quite a while.

/steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> JohnDG said:
> 
> 
> 
> My search skills must be weak, as I didn't see this anywhere
> 
> ADD: Have Auto-Record Keyword Searches generate an entry the To Do list at the same range in the future as Series Links.
> 
> Auto-record Keyword searches are only showing up in the To Do list the day of the recording on my HR21.
> 
> jdg
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. AUTORECORDS should be treated no differently than SERIES LINKS in regards to scheduling and reporting.
> 
> That being said, I believe this should be reported as an "issue", because it's an already-implemented feature that's not working correctly, IMO. Curious what others think. I don't want to speak for hime, but I'm pretty sure *Drew2k *would agree with me, since he's been reporting AUTORECORD bugs for quite a while.
> 
> /steve
Click to expand...

Yes, and this is the bug I've been reporting all along. The good news is that the software in the latest Cutting Edge test cycle fixes this long-standing ARSL bug, where only the next one or two matching programs were appearing on the To Do List. As of this test cycle, which still isn't national yet, all upcoming matching programs for an ARSL are now being populated in the To Do List for the full two-weeks of guide data! (Link)


----------



## lwilli201

I would like to be able to set the "Order of the Playlist" to stay on the option I select instead of going back to the default Expiration(First) option. I like the ordered by date (old) in series folders where recordings have no expiration dates. Alphabetical as the default just make no sense to me.


----------



## Steve

lwilli201 said:


> I would like to be able to set the "Order of the Playlist" to stay on the option I select instead of going back to the default Expiration(First) option. I like the ordered by date (old) in series folders where recordings have no expiration dates. Alphabetical as the default just make no sense to me.


You can do that now through a "back-door". Do a KEYWORD SEARCH for "IAMANEDGECUTTER", select "ALL CATEGORIES" and follow the seach through to the end. You'll get no hits, but after the SEARCH is done, simultaneously press the two center buttons (of three) on the front panel, and you'll see an "advanced" menu that will allow you to make your last sort order "stick".

Once you do this, it's done, and you won't have to redo it when you update your s/w in the future.

/steve


----------



## wjcarpenter

I'd like to be able to cut a recording into two pieces as a simple way of doing edits. Perhaps a simple way to do this would be to have a UI for splitting at a bookmark. Once cut, they would look and act like two separate recordings. They could be independently kept or deleted, played back, have bookmarks, etc.

I'd like this feature because I quite often want to save just a piece of a longer program, perhaps to show to someone, perhaps to just keep in my private collection of interesting clips. I'd rather not have to keep the entire SuperBowl show on my disk just to be able to endlessly replay the Janet Jackson thing.


----------



## Steve

wjcarpenter said:


> I'd like to be able to cut a recording into two pieces as a simple way of doing edits. Perhaps a simple way to do this would be to have a UI for splitting at a bookmark. Once cut, they would look and act like two separate recordings. They could be independently kept or deleted, played back, have bookmarks, etc.
> 
> I'd like this feature because I quite often want to save just a piece of a longer program, perhaps to show to someone, perhaps to just keep in my private collection of interesting clips. I'd rather not have to keep the entire SuperBowl show on my disk just to be able to endlessly replay the Janet Jackson thing.


*"The ability to 'truncate' or 'clip' a recording (change the start/stop points) in order to free some disk space" *was a former Wish List request that was "back burnered" due to lack of voter support. Sorry about that.  /steve


----------



## TogasPoon

I'd like to be able to create my favorites on line and then send those to the boxes of my choice. This will allow me to create a favorites list just once and then use it for all my current and future boxes.


----------



## Steve

TogasPoon said:


> I'd like to be able to create my favorites on line and then send those to the boxes of my choice. This will allow me to create a favorites list just once and then use it for all my current and future boxes.


Depending on whether or not this existing request is implemented, and how it's done, it may be a way to move favorites lists from unit to unit:

*OPTION to backup your HR20 settings and/or SERIES LINKS via network or USB drive.

*/steve


----------



## TogasPoon

Steve said:


> Depending on whether or not this existing request is implemented, and how it's done, it may be a way to move favorites lists from unit to unit:
> 
> *OPTION to backup your HR20 settings and/or SERIES LINKS via network or USB drive.
> 
> */steve


I'd still prefer to be able to create my lists on line with a keyboard and mouse. That being said, I'd be happy with any ability to move favorites from unit to unit.


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> As of this test cycle, which still isn't national yet, all upcoming matching programs for an ARSL are now being populated in the To Do List for the full two-weeks of guide data! (Link)


I'd just like to note that while this is true and certainly an improvement over previous behavior, all future episodes do NOT populate the TODO LIST at the time the ARSL is is first set-up. It usually takes a day or more to see the full effect of what's been requested on the TODO LIST.

This is one of my long-standing pet peeves with the HR20 vs the HR10. I can never tell at the time I schedule a routine SERIES LINK or AUTORECORD whether or not I have created unwanted future conflicts. I have to remember to re-check the TODO list the following day, which I find to be very user-unfriendly.

/steve


----------



## gquiring

I would like to see discrete codes added for advanced remotes like a Pronto. I would love to have a code for each letter of the alphabet so it would be easier to enter searches. 

And an option to remember the settings of the blue ring so it won't be reset on a reboot.


----------



## MLBurks

Not sure if this has been posted because it would take me a week to read through this thread.

I would LOVE for them to enable the USB port for EHD use. E* implements theirs and my local cable company (Charter) does as well. Why not DirecTV? I have a 320 gig Seagate Freeagent that I can't use unless D* enables the USB port (I'm using an HR20 100). And once they do that, to allow the EHD to be an _addition_ to the internal hard drive and _not_ a replacement like the eSata.


----------



## DonCorleone

Hey, I didn't see this on the Wish List anywhere, but let me know if I'm missing it.

I'd love to be able to create folders in the Playlist (not the current grouped folders). For example, it would be great if I could save the recording to "Dad's Stuff's," "Luca's Stuff," Mohammed's Stuff," etc.


----------



## Steve

DonCorleone said:


> Hey, I didn't see this on the Wish List anywhere, but let me know if I'm missing it.
> 
> I'd love to be able to create folders in the Playlist (not the current grouped folders). For example, it would be great if I could save the recording to "Dad's Stuff's," "Luca's Stuff," Mohammed's Stuff," etc.


It's there, but not doing very well, unfortunately. Almost dead last in the ratings. It's a shame, because if we ever get MRV, this could be a useful feature, IMO. /steve
*
"Ability to create custom PLAYLIST tabs (e.g., "HIS", "HERS", "KIDS"), and to designate upon which sub-tab a recording might be displayed."*


----------



## MLBurks

In the "search for shows" feature, when I click on movies, it gives me no option to search for "family" movies or movies by "rating". Those would be great additions to the "search for shows" feature.


----------



## Steve

MLBurks said:


> In the "search for shows" feature, when I click on movies, it gives me no option to search for "family" movies or movies by "rating". Those would be great additions to the "search for shows" feature.


Actually, you can search for category "family", category "movies" or category "content advisory". Problem is you can't specify two categories at the same time ("movies" & "family", e.g.). Similarly, you can't search for "year", so you can't search for "2007" & "movies".

Right now, the only "categories" that can also be entered as KEYWORDS are "HDTV" and "VOD"._*What DirecTV needs to give us is the ability for any word in the program description to be used as a keyword*_, regardless of whether the word is part of the info text, or inside a special "field", like "category" or "date".

This request is already on the Wish List, as part of the "Comprehensive Search Proposal":
*[...]
- KEYWORD SEARCH (Includes ANY WORDS in the program description. Actors, show types, station call letters, year, "LB", "HD", etc.)
[...]* 
/steve


----------



## 4yanx

On an HR21, I'd like to be able to power and down when not actively watching and still have the unit know (perhaps some sort of standby mode) to power up when a scheduled recording time arrives when I am not at home. As it is, I have to leave it on all the time if I have to-dos scheduled when I am away. Wasteful


----------



## Steve

4yanx said:


> On an HR21, I'd like to be able to power and down when not actively watching and still have the unit know (perhaps some sort of standby mode) to power up when a scheduled recording time arrives when I am not at home. As it is, I have to leave it on all the time if I have to-dos scheduled when I am away. Wasteful


When you "power-off" via the remote, the unit is in STANDBY (BLUE LIGHTS off), and will still record scheduled shows. So no need to leave it "ON". /steve


----------



## condensr

I'd like it so that when you power up the unit while not connected to a dish, that it show you other options when you hit 'Menu' besided "Signal Strength." 

Specifically, in my case, I'd like to be able to view my list of series links on a box with dead tuners so I can write them down.


----------



## Steve

condensr said:


> Specifically, in my case, I'd like to be able to view my list of series links on a box with dead tuners so I can write them down.


Not a very common occurrence, I will say.  That being said, if it ever gets implemented, our currently 4th most voted-for Wish List request would have helped save the day for you:

*OPTION to backup your HR20 settings and/or SERIES LINKS via network or USB drive.

*/steve*
*


----------



## twestrick

I would like to see under the record series options. The ability to save the first runs and delete repeats. Or can you have two SL for one show. One SL to keep all first runs and one for repeats. Some shows run marathons which end up deleting the first runs and the repeats. Monk is a good example. Has this been addressed in the survey I didn't see it.


----------



## Steve

twestrick said:


> I would like to see under the record series options. The ability to save the first runs and delete repeats. Or can you have two SL for one show. One SL to keep all first runs and one for repeats. Some shows run marathons which end up deleting the first runs and the repeats. Monk is a good example. Has this been addressed in the survey I didn't see it.


:welcome_s to the forums, and check out this request:
*
SERIES LINK recording options as follows: **RECORD: [First Run/Repeat/Both/All with Duplicates]**; **KEEP AT MOST: [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]**; **WHEN LIMIT REACHED: [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]**; **AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?: [Y/N]*

Whether or not you can set up 2 SL's for the same show, one for first-runs and one for repeats is an excellent idea, IMO! Maybe you can try it and report back? It would be great information. TIA.

/steve


----------



## Thaedron

I tossed out a wishlist suggestion to fully display the channel ID within the banner.


----------



## mst3k

Hi all. As you can tell, I'm new here. Though certainly not new to forums. 

Anywho, I really did try to read most of this thread looking for my thought, but I didn't see it, but ees a beeeg thread mang!!  

So the one thing I wish, would be that after setting a "season pass" and you want to start a new entry I wish you could come back to that screen with a clean slate. I will start entering text for another show search and realize the text from my old search is still there and I have to hit CLR in order to continue. Not that big of a deal, just an annoyance.

I just got the HR21. I'm certainly not hating it! 

And hello everyone! Nice forum!!


----------



## Drew2k

mst3k said:


> Hi all. As you can tell, I'm new here. Though certainly not new to forums.
> 
> Anywho, I really did try to read most of this thread looking for my thought, but I didn't see it, but ees a beeeg thread mang!!
> 
> So the one thing I wish, would be that after setting a "season pass" and you want to start a new entry I wish you could come back to that screen with a clean slate. I will start entering text for another show search and realize the text from my old search is still there and I have to hit CLR in order to continue. Not that big of a deal, just an annoyance.
> 
> I just got the HR21. I'm certainly not hating it!
> 
> And hello everyone! Nice forum!!


Welcome, mst3k, from your perch in the Satellite of Love or from Deep 13, where ever you may be!

I think I understand what your asking, but want to clarify it a bit. In my case, when I complete a keyword search on my HR20 or HR21 and want to start a new one, I just hit BACK and the keyword input area is already blank. It also works this way if I do a title search, input something, and hit select on a matching name - when I hit BACK, the search input field is cleared. What types of searches are you running where you have to navigate to CLR on the HR2x DVRs?


----------



## MLBurks

I would like to see an option to turn off the screensaver while listening to the XM channels. I like to have the song info available all the time. That would be especially useful if I have people over and have the music on. Or implement the song info _into_ the screensaver sort of like E* does. Also a different wallpaper would be nice or even better yet, change the wallpaper to reflect the genre being listened to. Right now it looks like a rock concert and I rarely listen to rock.


----------



## JohnRMontg

I would like to see an option to have up to 100 programs on the priority list. I know I have seen this a while back ago but don't see it in either current or 'not enough interest shown' (not exact text) heading. These days especially with the current writers strike many shows are not recording now (I principally only view 'new' recordings) and I run out of programs to watch. I know to many people this seems like a very large list but in my earlier TIVO years, i had upwards of 87+ recordings and it worked very good to have a reasonable amount of new shows to watch throught the year --- especially with stagered new season time slots.

Thanks for your re-consideration!


----------



## Drew2k

Steve -

Could you please review the thread I started for Modification to the Recent Searches feature and see if you think there is enough support to add this to the Wish List?

It's asking for several changes, so perhaps you could tweak the suggestion below if you feel this worthy of the Wish List...

*Enhance the Recent Searches screen to: (1) permit searches to be edited; (2) restore Mark & Delete; (3) optionally display on each Recent Search row a count of the matches; and (4) provide an option to show on one scrollable screen the results for ALL recent searches, up to a limit of 10 searches for each Recent Search.*

The other thread has detailed explanations of how the requested changes would work, with pictures to work. Anyone interested ... please stop by and post a comment!


----------



## yanksno1

MLBurks said:


> In the "search for shows" feature, when I click on movies, it gives me no option to search for "family" movies or movies by "*rating*". Those would be great additions to the "search for shows" feature.


I'd actually like to see a ratings feature on the movies themselves. This one was of the things I liked about Comcast, but was dumbfounded by who "reviewed" the movies. We definitely had different tastes. I was thinking it could be like Netflix's rating system where the users rate the movies. Or they could just get them from IMDB or something like that.


----------



## josetann

Here's my wish list

AutoPadding. We can debate all we want about why it starts recording late, why programs get the ending cut off, etc., but if it had the ability to autopad then there'd be a lot less complaints. My old DishPlayer did this, my TiVos can do this (granted it's with a hack, but regardless they do it and do it well), why can't the HR20 do it? With my TiVos, most of the time I get the entire show without the padding, but thanks to those rare times that my wife's Law and Order stopped recording right before the verdict was read, I installed endpadplus. So the only time I miss part of a show is if both tuners were busy recording something else right afterwards, AND if the show lasted longer than it should. It's rare that both happens. Right now, I use the HR20 for HDTV, and the TiVo to watch the very beginning or end of any shows that are cut off.

Network receivers together. Once MRV becomes a reality, it will open up a lot of possibilities. Right now I have multiple receivers recording the same thing, simply because I don't know what future conflicts will occur. So I just have things prioritized differently and hope if there was a conflict on one receiver, the other will have recorded it. Since they're networked together, they could talk to each other and resolve conflicts on their own. You could even designate a receiver as #1, #2, or even configure one receiver to not participate (in case you don't want livetv interrupted, hey maybe you could configure which tuner(s) can be used to resolve conflicts for other receivers?). Once recorded, it could either be kept on the receiver that recorded it then streamed to the other using MRV, or automatically transferred to the receiver that requested it. For example, receiver #1 is set to record The Tonight Show, The Late Show, and The Colbert Report. They can't all record, so it decides to record The Tonight Show and The Late Show since they're higher in the list. It asks receiver #2 if it's busy, receiver #2 says no, and then The Colbert Report is scheduled to record on receiver #2. After it's recorded, it can automatically transfer that show via the home network to receiver #1 (or just stay on receiver #2, and be streamed later). This is something else that has been done with TiVos via hacks, but I've never gotten around to it.

Somehow let the external drive be tied to a customer's account, and not a particular receiver. I should be able to move it from receiver to receiver, especially if they're all on my account. Maybe have some kind of key on the access card that is the same on each card for an account (I guess it'd have to be set when activated, and couldn't be reactivated on anyone else's account). I don't know how it could be done, but it really needs to be done.

That's all I can think of that are really important to me. If that was done, and assuming the HR20 proved stable (it used to be bad, but has gotten much better), I could get rid of all my TiVos. Until then, at least one TiVo will always be in my house.


----------



## Drew2k

I think this is a new Wish List request, but I'm not sure ...

*Under Setup, provide user-controlled options for the blue LED ring lights on the front-panel with the following choices: Status: [1] Always On, [2] Only On During Trick Play & Channel Change, [3] Always Off. Intensity: [1] Low, [2] Medium, [3] High. The user's settings are retained after reboot.*

I love seeing the pulsing pause indicator and circling ring lights when I pause and fast forward, but I don't like seeing the blue ring light when video is being played, so right now my only choices are keeping the lights on or turning them off. I want that intermediate option, to only have the ring lights working when I change channels or use trick play ...


----------



## MountainMan10

I would like more favorite channels lists. 2 is not enough.

Also a choice in the size of the live buffer, and a choice for DLB. With a small 320 GB drive I am not sure I would want to give up space for a second live buffer, unless I had a larger HD.


----------



## Steve

Steve has "gone fishing" for a couple of weeks. I've got limited connectivity while on vacation. Worst case, I'll make any changes the week of the 17th. TIA for your patience. /steve


----------



## luckycarl

Drew2k said:


> I think this is a new Wish List request, but I'm not sure ...
> 
> *Under Setup, provide user-controlled options for the blue LED ring lights on the front-panel with the following choices: Status: [1] Always On, [2] Only On During Trick Play & Channel Change, [3] Always Off. Intensity: [1] Low, [2] Medium, [3] High. The user's settings are retained after reboot.*
> 
> I love seeing the pulsing pause indicator and circling ring lights when I pause and fast forward, but I don't like seeing the blue ring light when video is being played, so right now my only choices are keeping the lights on or turning them off. I want that intermediate option, to only have the ring lights working when I change channels or use trick play ...


This is not quite the same and it went to the back Burner.

05-Dec-2007 - Final Value of 2.308 from 535 Responses - Created 22-Feb-2007
*Menu OPTION to set the front panel blue light brightness levels for all LEDs.*
25-May-2007
Moved Category: New Features to Back Burner


----------



## hoopsbwc34

As it seems many of us have had this problem, it would be nice to have a fix that at least preserves most of our recordings in the case where it occurs. Ideally, the HR20 should recognize this state and reboot on it's own when it happens. But, having the HR20 go through all the channels and find ones with 771 is probably not very practical.

I recommend at a minimum we add the following to the wish list:

*Automatically reboot the HR20 if a recording begins on a channel with a 771 error.* (Only in the case where one tuner is being used and another show isn't scheduled to record in the next 15 minutes to allow for the reboot)


----------



## Steve

hoopsbwc34 said:


> As it seems many of us have had this problem, it would be nice to have a fix that at least preserves most of our recordings in the case where it occurs. Ideally, the HR20 should recognize this state and reboot on it's own when it happens. But, having the HR20 go through all the channels and find ones with 771 is probably not very practical.
> 
> I recommend at a minimum we add the following to the wish list:
> 
> *Automatically reboot the HR20 if a recording begins on a channel with a 771 error.* (Only in the case where one tuner is being used and another show isn't scheduled to record in the next 15 minutes to allow for the reboot)


This is really a "bug" that should be fixed, IMHO. I personally would not want my HR2x to automatically reboot under any other circumstances than a s/w update, especially if there might be a recording in progress on the other tuner, as you point out.

Really, DirecTV just needs to fix whatever is causing the 771 error in the first place. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## hoopsbwc34

Steve said:


> This is really a "bug" that should be fixed, IMHO. I personally would not want my HR2x to automatically reboot under any other circumstances than a s/w update, especially if there might be a recording in progress on the other tuner, as you point out.
> 
> Really, DirecTV just needs to fix whatever is causing the 771 error in the first place. Just my .02. /steve


I agree, it's not optimal, just throwing out possible stop gap solutions.... My concern is that this will be a rabbit hole bug fix... could be somewhat hardware related, and so on. And if I in reality have to reboot the machine on my own to fix it... I'd rather it be smart enough to do it itself and save me 55 minutes of a show instead of 0.


----------



## TigerDriver

Many of us have our DVRs on the Internet. We can now download & share content.

Now, let's get an SMTP email client on the DVR. The DVR could then send email alerts to its owner (or whomever) for various reasons. Here are a few:


New guide data created a scheduling conflict
Scheduled show didn't record
DRV powering up (i.e., rebooted)
Predicted capacity overrun based upon ToDo list
Heads up on auto-deletes
Heads up on software updates
Lots of other stuff I can't imagine, but you probably can...

A huge side benefit of having an on-board mail server is that the DVR could automatically could send various log (trace) files to D* engineering to help identify diagnose various failures. (The possibilities here are limitless.)

Of course, if this were implemented, there would have to be a Terms of Use agreement where D* promises not to use the feature to track usage or send promotions.

P.S.
Technically, this is trivially easy, and the code to do it is free to D*.


----------



## Steve

TigerDriver said:


> Many of us have our DVRs on the Internet. We can now download & share content.
> 
> Now, let's get an SMTP email client on the DVR. The DVR could then send email alerts to its owner (or whomever) for various reasons. Here are a few:
> 
> New guide data created a scheduling conflict
> Scheduled show didn't record
> DRV powering up (i.e., rebooted)
> Predicted capacity overrun based upon ToDo list
> Heads up on auto-deletes
> Heads up on software updates
> Lots of other stuff I can't imagine, but you probably can...
> A huge side benefit of having an on-board mail server is that the DVR could automatically could send various log (trace) files to D* engineering to help identify diagnose various failures. (The possibilities here are limitless.)
> 
> Of course, if this were implemented, there would have to be a Terms of Use agreement where D* promises not to use the feature to track usage or send promotions.
> 
> P.S.
> Technically, this is trivially easy, and the code to do it is free to D*.


We already have a similar request on the list. We can add some of these other events as additional guidance in the INFO balloon:

*Send a Calls & Msgs and/or e-mail alert for channel lineup or feature set changes.*

The INFO balloon for this request currently reads: _Why not run an SMTP server on DirecTV.com that a network-connected HR20 can communicate with? Additional items that can be reported are recording conflicts for repeating Series Links.

_/steve_
_


----------



## TigerDriver

Steve said:


> We already have a similar request on the list. We can add some of these other events as additional guidance in the INFO balloon:
> 
> *Send a Calls & Msgs and/or e-mail alert for channel lineup or feature set changes.*
> 
> The INFO balloon for this request currently reads: _Why not run an SMTP server on DirecTV.com that a network-connected HR20 can communicate with? Additional items that can be reported are recording conflicts for repeating Series Links.
> 
> _/steve_
> _


Doh! I looked over the WL last week and this really didn't jump out at me.

Those little messages that show up under _Call ID & Messages_ have several problems: (1) architecturally they are delivered via satelitte; (2) they are "lazy" (low temporal importance) messages; (3) you have to be watching TV to receive them.

If time-sensitive messages were delivered via ordinary Internet email (POP/SMTP), the user could have them delivered to an alerting device such as a cell phone, or...well, you get the idea.

The Wish List item should read, "Deliver time-sensitive DVR notifications via email to addresses of the user's choosing." The Info balloon can enumerate some examples: recording conflict notices, reboot alerts, software upgrades, capacity-overrun/auto-delete warnings, etc.)

Since directv.com doubtless already runs umpteen SMTP servers, the critical piece of engineering is the addition of SMPT client software to the DVR; such implementation details need not be mentioned in the Wish List.


----------



## gquiring

TigerDriver said:


> Many of us have our DVRs on the Internet. We can now download & share content.
> 
> Now, let's get an SMTP email client on the DVR. The DVR could then send email alerts to its owner (or whomever) for various reasons. Here are a few:
> 
> 
> New guide data created a scheduling conflict
> Scheduled show didn't record
> DRV powering up (i.e., rebooted)
> Predicted capacity overrun based upon ToDo list
> Heads up on auto-deletes
> Heads up on software updates
> Lots of other stuff I can't imagine, but you probably can...


That's a grand slam home run of ideas!! I hope they take this idea and do it. Great stuff....


----------



## Steve

TigerDriver said:


> The Wish List item should read, "Deliver time-sensitive DVR notifications via email to Internet addresses of the user's choosing." The Info balloon can enumerate some examples: recording conflict notices, reboot alerts, software upgrades, capacity-overrun/auto-delete warnings, etc.)


Sounds reasonable. I'll rework that request when I'm back home from vacation next week. R/L permitting, I'm planning a list update mid-week or so. /steve


----------



## TigerDriver

Steve said:


> Sounds reasonable. I'll rework that request when I'm back home from vacation next week. R/L permitting, I'm planning a list update mid-week or so. /steve


Minor correction: "Internet addresses of the" --> "addresses of the"


----------



## Steve

TigerDriver said:


> Minor correction: "Internet addresses of the" --> "addresses of the"


Not to worry. I'll probably edit it, since I can't help myself.  /steve


----------



## JohnDG

Drew2k said:


> Yes, and this is the bug I've been reporting all along. The good news is that the software in the latest Cutting Edge test cycle fixes this long-standing ARSL bug, where only the next one or two matching programs were appearing on the To Do List. As of this test cycle, which still isn't national yet, all upcoming matching programs for an ARSL are now being populated in the To Do List for the full two-weeks of guide data! (Link)


Well... this doesn't seem to be fixed in 0x1FE.

Any updates?

jdg


----------



## Drew2k

JohnDG said:


> Well... this doesn't seem to be fixed in 0x1FE.
> 
> Any updates?
> 
> jdg


I think 0x1FE took a step backwards on this ... it WAS fixed in an an earlier release ... and not I'm hearing it's not.

Please make sure you report his in the issues thread for your receiver model.


----------



## TigerDriver

Drew2k said:


> I think 0x1FE took a step backwards on this ... it WAS fixed in an an earlier release ... and not I'm hearing it's not.
> 
> Please make sure you report his in the issues thread for your receiver model.


My HR20-100 (0x1FE) ToDo list is populated with 25 ARSL slots out to Feb25.

My wifes' HR21-700 (0x1FE) To Do list is populated with *93* slots out to Feb25. (She has SLs for _Law&Order*_ on TNTHD and USA (with episode limits, of course).


----------



## JohnDG

TigerDriver said:


> My HR20-100 (0x1FE) ToDo list is populated with 25 ARSL slots out to Feb25.
> 
> My wifes' HR21-700 (0x1FE) To Do list is populated with *93* slots out to Feb25. (She has SLs for _Law&Order*_ on TNTHD and USA (with episode limits, of course).


Too clarify: I was referring to Auto-Record Keyword Searches not populating in the "to do" list. That is not obvious from the "reply" text that was quoted earlier today.

jdg


----------



## Steve

JohnDG said:


> Too clarify: I was referring to Auto-Record Keyword Searches not populating in the "to do" list. That is not obvious from the "reply" text that was quoted earlier today.
> 
> jdg


Ya. I was wondering the same thing. What *Drew *previously reported fixed were "keyword autorecords", as opposed to SL's. SL's eventually will eventually populate the TODO list in a day or two, with all episodes available in the GUIDE. AUTORECORDS were previously only populating the TODO list with EPISODES a day or so in ADVANCE of the next SEARCH "hit", and not showing future EPISODES that might also be present in the current GUIDE data.

/steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Ya. I was wondering the same thing. What *Drew *previously reported fixed were "keyword autorecords", as opposed to SL's. SL's eventually will eventually populate the TODO list in a day or two, with all episodes available in the GUIDE. AUTORECORDS were previously only populating the TODO list with EPISODES a day or so in ADVANCE of the next SEARCH "hit", and not showing future EPISODES that might also be present in the current GUIDE data.
> 
> /steve


Yes - Steve recapped it perfectly. the bug fix we had seen in CE testing was ARSL (keyword autorecords) were populating the To Do List up to the full two weeks of guide data. In my case, I had an ARSL for STAR TREK ENTERPRISE/High-Def, and it was only showing the next one or two matches, and each day a NEW entry was added to the To Do List, instead of all daily matches for the two weeks of guide data.

Now reports seem to be that the To Do List is again not showing the full set of matching programs for each ARSL.

I got a new receiver and moved some of my recordings around, so I deleted that ARSL and set it up as a traditional SL on the new receiver, but I'll have to run some new tests.


----------



## jrJR

When you push the blue button you get a mini guide and I would like the mini guide to be more than just one bar... They need to make the mini guide bigger like four bars high.....

I prefer to use the mini guide over the standard one......


----------



## BubblePuppy

What I would like to see in the channel listings is a description of the channels, not jut the logo and call letters. How do I know by just the call letters that I want to add the channel to my favorites.


----------



## Steve

BubblePuppy said:


> What I would like to see in the channel listings is a description of the channels, not jut the logo and call letters. How do I know by just the call letters that I want to add the channel to my favorites.


We've got this on the list already:

*Display LONG CHANNEL NAMES in the CHANNELS I GET or CUSTOM channel set-up lists.* The INFO balloon for this request reads: _Use the same descriptive channel names now being shown in the SEARCH by CHANNEL function. Instead of just showing "DTV - 201", e.g., show "DTV - Customer Service Channel - 201".
_ 
If you haven't already voted for this request, you can do so here. /steve


----------



## BubblePuppy

Steve said:


> We've got this on the list already:
> 
> *Display LONG CHANNEL NAMES in the CHANNELS I GET or CUSTOM channel set-up lists.* The INFO balloon for this request reads: _Use the same descriptive channel names now being shown in the SEARCH by CHANNEL function. Instead of just showing "DTV - 201", e.g., show "DTV - Customer Service Channel - 201".
> _
> If you haven't already voted for this request, you can do so here. /steve


Ah....I went through the wish list before I posted this but I missed it. 
Thanks for the info.
Glad to know it is already on there.


----------



## Steve

:welcome_s to the forums. I'd have to respectfully disagree with you on this one, though. The beauty of the MINIGUIDE to me is that it's unobtrusive and lightning quick, so I don't feel like it's an issue to quickly see what's on consecutive channels. Just my .02, though.  Others, please chime in. /steve


jrJR said:


> When you push the blue button you get a mini guide and I would like the mini guide to be more than just one bar... They need to make the mini guide bigger like four bars high.....
> 
> I prefer to use the mini guide over the standard one......


----------



## Steve

Several new or changed items have been added to the Wish List. Please see the latest "news" thread for details. TIA. /steve


----------



## 1DAVE1

I will onl;y list a few issues since there are just too many, as I am disabled and tv is my main entertainment/escape.

*INCREASE the Series Link LIMIT of 50* to some extremely high number ABOVE 100!

I have to pay an addition $5.99 TWICE as I kept my TiVo's (Thank Goodness) in order to be able to record all my shows! It has 105 Season Passes compared to the 50 on the HR20. Really sick of missing HD shows and having to chose something to delete EVERY time I add a New Series Link.

*Fix the Search for Shows option*, it's list results in showing programs on EVERY CHANNEL!, instead of just the ones I recieve.

*Make the search function more like the TiVo with more and better filters!*
currently have my TiVo stacked on top of the HR20's so I can use then to find shows!

*Fix the audio drop outs!, audio sync issues and the digital audio burps!*

*Request that TiVo create a NEW DirecTV HD DVR!.. *and most all issues will be solved, we'll have MRV and much more. Thus everyone can begin enjoying there dvr again like it used to be.

OR

When DN & TiVo settles and TiVo begins lic its software, CHANGE TO IT!


----------



## Steve

1DAVE1 said:


> I will onl;y list a few issues since there are just too many, as I am disabled and tv is my main entertainment/escape.
> 
> *INCREASE the Series Link LIMIT of 50* to some extremely high number ABOVE 100!
> 
> I have to pay an addition $5.99 TWICE as I kept my TiVo's (Thank Goodness) in order to be able to record all my shows! It has 105 Season Passes compared to the 50 on the HR20. Really sick of missing HD shows and having to chose something to delete EVERY time I add a New Series Link.
> 
> *Fix the Search for Shows option*, it's list results in showing programs on EVERY CHANNEL!, instead of just the ones I recieve.
> 
> *Make the search function more like the TiVo with more and better filters!*
> currently have my TiVo stacked on top of the HR20's so I can use then to find shows!
> 
> *Fix the audio drop outs!, audio sync issues and the digital audio burps!*
> 
> *Request that TiVo create a NEW DirecTV HD DVR!.. *and most all issues will be solved, we'll have MRV and much more. Thus everyone can begin enjoying there dvr again like it used to be.
> 
> OR
> 
> When DN & TiVo settles and TiVo begins lic its software, CHANGE TO IT!


The first three of your requests are on the current Wish List, so if you haven't already voted for them, please do so here.

The audio problems are bugs, and should be reported in the appropriate "issues" thread for whatever software release you are on.

The request for a new HD DirecTiVo is a pipe dream. The sooner you move on, the happier you'll be. 

/steve


----------



## Steve

I started a thread here on a proposal for a more user-friendly SEARCH term entry method as a replacement for our current "enhanced SEARCH' Wish List proposal. Please let me know what you think? TIA. /steve


----------



## gregaskew

I would like to see D* work on fixing the 2TB limit on esata storage so we could use hardware RAID for more storage (I have a 5TB setup I'd like to use on HR-20).


----------



## luvgolf

What are the chances of getting a similar guide to the tivo live guide? for me, going to the old channel guide is like going back to a rotary phone. I have been with directv since 2000. My first and most used tivo is a Sony Sat-60 (I have 2 other directv tivos - i think the original sony remotes are the most functional). I refuse to upgrade to the HD dvr and package without my live guide and dual live buffers ( the workaround is again like going at least back to the 'princess phone - pink or white'). 

Am I going to have to go to HD wailing and gnashing or is there hope for me?


----------



## Steve

luvgolf said:


> What are the chances of getting a similar guide to the tivo live guide? for me, going to the old channel guide is like going back to a rotary phone. I have been with directv since 2000. My first and most used tivo is a Sony Sat-60 (I have 2 other directv tivos - i think the original sony remotes are the most functional). I refuse to upgrade to the HD dvr and package without my live guide and dual live buffers ( the workaround is again like going at least back to the 'princess phone - pink or white').
> 
> Am I going to have to go to HD wailing and gnashing or is there hope for me?


:welcome_s to the forums! We have a request for a TiVo-style GUIDE on the current Wish List:

*OPTION for a TiVo-style GUIDE list (text-only, no GRID).* The INFO balloon for this request contains this URL.

If you haven't yet let DirecTV know how you feel about this and the other requests on the list, please do so here. /steve


----------



## loudo

luvgolf said:


> What are the chances of getting a similar guide to the tivo live guide? for me, going to the old channel guide is like going back to a rotary phone. I have been with directv since 2000. My first and most used tivo is a Sony Sat-60 (I have 2 other directv tivos - i think the original sony remotes are the most functional). I refuse to upgrade to the HD dvr and package without my live guide and dual live buffers ( the workaround is again like going at least back to the 'princess phone - pink or white').
> 
> Am I going to have to go to HD wailing and gnashing or is there hope for me?


Once I got used to the HR20 Guide I liked it much better than the TIVO one, in the HR10-250.


----------



## Steve

loudo said:


> Once I got used to the HR20 Guide I liked it much better than the TIVO one, in the HR10-250.


Different strokes, I guess.  I still miss the TiVo-style GUIDE after almost a year of using the HR20. /steve


----------



## JohnDG

New one (I Think):

"Have Series Link display the channel to which is tied."

When a SL has no upcoming showings, one cannot see for which channel it was originally setup to record the episodes.

jdg


----------



## Steve

JohnDG said:


> New one (I Think):
> 
> "Have Series Link display the channel to which is tied."
> 
> When a SL has no upcoming showings, one cannot see for which channel it was originally setup to record the episodes.
> 
> jdg


Ya. This was reported as an "issue" a month or two ago, when we first got the ability to view SL's for shows with no upcoming episodes. The other "issue" is that you can not view "episodes" either, in case there are episodes available, but "none scheduled" because of the "First Run/Repeat" or "28-day" rules.

I suppose we could create a Wish List request, but the loss of these functions when no shows are scheduled seems more like a "bug" to me.

There's a similar "issue" with the PLAYLIST Mark and Delete function. When you "sit" in the left column to quickly check which episodes you want to delete, you lose the one- or two-line description of the episode who's box you're checking, so it's hard to tell if that's the correct one. You have to cursor over to the right to check, which makes the process unnecessarily cumbersome.

I defer to the majority on whether these items should be added to the Wish List. If not, we should all be reporting these ommissions as "issues" in the appropriate threads for the s/w we're running. /steve


----------



## MLBurks

I would like to be able to record the XM music channels on my HR21 like my R15 does. There are many programs on the music channels that I would like to listen to but can't when they air. I don't understand why the SD DVR can record XM music channels but the HD DVR's can not 

To the powers that be: Give the HR20/21's the ability to record the XM channels like the R15's have!


----------



## Coffey77

Not sure if this has been suggested and I'm sorry to put it up if it has... 

I like the new settings and wording when you push the FORMAT button but I noticed there is nothing within the wording saying if NATIVE is ON or OFF. I'd like to ask that there be something there to say so. It could say something like 480p (N) - (Origional Format) or 480p - Pillar Box - NATIVE


----------



## Jlg

I just found out after being away for a week, that I can't remote schedule a recording of an over the air program. I don't get HD locals from DirectTv where I am, but do get good OTA HD programming. So I'd like to see this capability put on the wish list.


----------



## sbegnaud

I have looked through this section and didn't find anything on this, so I hope I'm not posting improperly.

With Media share improving all the time, and Video available on the latest CE's, I would like to be able to skip(to next chapter) and fast forward in Media share using shares through software like Twonky. Is this a Media Share issue or is this a Twonky issue.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Steve

sbegnaud said:


> I have looked through this section and didn't find anything on this, so I hope I'm not posting improperly.
> 
> With Media share improving all the time, and Video available on the latest CE's, I would like to be able to skip(to next chapter) and fast forward in Media share using shares through software like Twonky. Is this a Media Share issue or is this a Twonky issue.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


It's an HR2x's issue, though not technically a missing promised feature. HR2x's currently only offer "cruise control" capability for video content served by Intel Viiv-enabled PC's. With HTTP-controlled streaming video frin Twonky, TVersity or WMP11, the HR20 can only PLAY/PAUSE at this time.

I'm hopeful that DirecTV will see fit at some point in the future to license and incorporate DivX playback software, like many of the DVD player manufacturers have done, or perhaps implement one of the open-source xvid playback engines.

/steve


----------



## captainjrl

I would like to see the time bar displayed when 30-skip is enabled similar to how it was with 30-slip or the Tivo's 30-skip when you pressed the skip/slip button.


----------



## Steve

captainjrl said:


> I would like to see the time bar displayed when 30-skip is enabled similar to how it was with 30-slip or the Tivo's 30-skip when you pressed the skip/slip button.


As you can see in this thread, 33 out of 35 posters aren't too crazy about this idea. 

That being said, there is an easy work-around. Simply tap "PLAY" before you SKIP, and the PROGRESS BAR will stay on screen for 6 seconds or so, even while you SKIP. /steve


----------



## TigerDriver

captainjrl said:


> I would like to see the time bar displayed when 30-skip is enabled similar to how it was with 30-slip or the Tivo's 30-skip when you pressed the skip/slip button.


I don't support this, for two reasons:

1. Unlike the Tivo, where it's possible to set the progress bar to disappear almost immediately, on the HR2x's it persists for a fixed five seconds--far too long for my taste.

2. I usually know where I am in the show: If I just started watching, I'm pretty close to the the beginning. The bar is displayed when I fast-forward through commercials. Any other time, I just press Play to bring up the bar.


----------



## TigerDriver

captainjrl said:


> I would like to see the time bar displayed when 30-skip is enabled similar to how it was with 30-slip or the Tivo's 30-skip when you pressed the skip/slip button.


I don't support this, for two reasons:

1. Unlike the Tivo, where it's possible to set the progress bar to disappear almost immediately, on the HR2x's it persists for a fixed five seconds--far too long for my taste.

2. I usually know where I am in the show: If I just started watching, I'm pretty close to the the beginning. The bar is displayed when I fast-forward through commercials. Any other time, I just press Play to bring up the bar.


----------



## MLBurks

TigerDriver said:


> I don't support this, for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Unlike the Tivo, where it's possible to set the progress bar to disappear almost immediately, on the HR2x's it persists for a fixed five seconds--far too long for my taste.


Hit the exit button. I do it all the time and it has become habitual.


----------



## Drew2k

MLBurks said:


> Hit the exit button. I do it all the time and it has become habitual.


Except that if you mis-time it, hitting the exit button during playback of a recording can throw you out to live TV... very nasty and annoying side affect.


----------



## Jlg

captainjrl said:


> I would like to see the time bar displayed when 30-skip is enabled similar to how it was with 30-slip or the Tivo's 30-skip when you pressed the skip/slip button.


As one of the two people that voted for it, I just can't see why the others are against it. Agreed it need to be made much smaller and disappear much more quickly, but I've been been watching programs on my old hr10-250 lately due to CE problems, and I just can't live without it. Now that original air date is available, this would be very near the top of my wish list. I've repeatedly tried to hit play before but that just doesn't stay up long enough most of the time and is a real pain to do anyway. But I don't think anyone would complain if it were an option, don't make everyone see it, but let those who want it have it.


----------



## inkahauts

OK, so I have a request, not sure if anyone else has mentioned it... I want the unit to start scrolling things... for example, I have created several ARSLs with the latest search capabilities, and these are quite lengthy titles.... when I am in the prioritizer I can't see the full titles of these unless I select them and have the unit search for them. This annoys me. I think this would also do well in the play list, and if your watching a show and hit info and get the small box at the top, if the entire title of the show can't be displayed, then it should start scrolling after 2 seconds, so that I may see it all without asking for more info....


----------



## Drew2k

inkahauts said:


> OK, so I have a request, not sure if anyone else has mentioned it... I want the unit to start scrolling things... for example, I have created several ARSLs with the latest search capabilities, and these are quite lengthy titles.... when I am in the prioritizer I can't see the full titles of these unless I select them and have the unit search for them. This annoys me. I think this would also do well in the play list, and if your watching a show and hit info and get the small box at the top, if the entire title of the show can't be displayed, then it should start scrolling after 2 seconds, so that I may see it all without asking for more info....


I think better than scrolling would be the option to let us input "friendly" names for ARSLs when we create them. Then a complicated search string can be summarized by that friendly and recordings will be grouped under the friendly name in the Playlist.


----------



## bhelton71

Steve said:


> It's an HR2x's issue, though not technically a missing promised feature. HR2x's currently only offer "cruise control" capability for video content served by Intel Viiv-enabled PC's. With HTTP-controlled streaming video frin Twonky, TVersity or WMP11, the HR20 can only PLAY/PAUSE at this time.
> 
> I'm hopeful that DirecTV will see fit at some point in the future to license and incorporate DivX playback software, like many of the DVD player manufacturers have done, or perhaps implement one of the open-source xvid playback engines.
> 
> /steve


When you guys are talking about chapters - are you referring to chapters in an mkv container for example or like the xbox - which splits a file into 10 equal chapters (ignoring the container chapters) ?


----------



## Draconis

Now that we have DoD selections that have no broadcast channel equivalent (Anime Network, channel 1889) I would like to see DirecTV add the ability to setup series links on the DoD channels so that the recorder will automatically download certain shows when new episodes become available. 

Granted, there are currently only 1 or 2 channels that currently fall into this category, but I believe that that we may see more broadcasters move away from a broadcast schedule and start providing “On Demand” services only.


----------



## Steve

Ratara said:


> Now that we have DoD selections that have no broadcast channel equivalent (Anime Network, channel 1889) I would like to see DirecTV add the ability to setup series links on the DoD channels so that the recorder will automatically download certain shows when new episodes become available.


You can currently set up KEYWORD AUTORECORDS that should do what you want. For example:
*
AALL SHOW TITLE VOD*

or if you're running the latest CE:

*SHOW TITLE CCHAN 1889*

You can also further refine these searches by CATEGORY.

Might want to give this a try.

/steve


----------



## Draconis

Steve said:


> You can currently set up KEYWORD AUTORECORDS that should do what you want. For example:
> 
> *AALL SHOW TITLE VOD*
> 
> or if you're running the latest CE:
> 
> *SHOW TITLE CCHAN 1889*
> 
> You can also further refine these searches by CATEGORY.
> 
> Might want to give this a try.
> 
> /steve


Tried AALL AM DRIVER VOD on a HR20-700 running software version 0x01FE, series link failed to download anything.

I will try again with my receiver running 0x021C when I get home.


----------



## Drew2k

Ratara said:


> Tried AALL AM DRIVER VOD on a HR20-700 running software version 0x01FE, series link failed to download anything.
> 
> I will try again with my receiver running 0x021C when I get home.


There is a bug with ARSL where the scheduler doesn't add programs to the To Do List in a timely fashion, so make sure you test the ARSL. When you created the search, did it find any matches, even before you chose "Autorecord"? If it couldn't find anything, you'll have to refine your search terms ...


----------



## sailermon

Steve said:


> You can currently set up KEYWORD AUTORECORDS that should do what you want. For example:
> *
> AALL SHOW TITLE VOD*
> 
> or if you're running the latest CE:
> 
> *SHOW TITLE CCHAN 1889*
> 
> You can also further refine these searches by CATEGORY.
> 
> Might want to give this a try.
> 
> /steve


I have tried Boolean Logic with the latest software and it doesn't seem to work. I tried the following in KEYWORD search:

AALL NCAA BASKETBALL NNOT WOMENS CCHAN 13

The results came back with all channels listed, even ones I do not get, of course.

I also think that CCHAN <favorites list name> should be an option to search for shows only within a favorites lit.


----------



## Steve

Ratara said:


> Tried AALL AM DRIVER VOD on a HR20-700 running software version 0x01FE, series link failed to download anything.
> 
> I will try again with my receiver running 0x021C when I get home.


On an HR21-200 running 0x21c, I just did a simple keyword search for *AM DRIVER*, and it's offering to AUTORECORD 3 episodes (09, 10 and 11) dated 3/5, 3/13 and 3/20 respectively. I assume with VOD, it doesn't make any difference if the date is in the past, but you never know.

Whether or not it _will _actually autorecord them remains to be seen, but it appears at least that the structure is in place to allow this capability.

You might give it a try, and if it doesn't AUTORECORD, I'd report is as a "bug" in the appropriate issues thread to make sure DirecTV is aware of it.

/steve


----------



## Steve

sailermon said:


> I have tried Boolean Logic with the latest software and it doesn't seem to work. I tried the following in KEYWORD search:
> 
> AALL NCAA BASKETBALL NNOT WOMENS CCHAN 13
> 
> The results came back with all channels listed, even ones I do not get, of course.
> 
> I also think that CCHAN <favorites list name> should be an option to search for shows only within a favorites lit.


Which S/W release are you on? On 0x021c, I just tried these 3 searches, and they all worked:

*AALL NCAA BASKETBALL CCHAN 2

AALL NCAA BASKETBALL NNOT WOMENS CCHAN 2

AALL NCAA BASKETBALL NNOT WOMENS ROAD CCHAN 2*

All 3 gave me the expected results, and I think the results you were looking for as well.

/steve


----------



## Draconis

Drew2k said:


> There is a bug with ARSL where the scheduler doesn't add programs to the To Do List in a timely fashion, so make sure you test the ARSL. When you created the search, did it find any matches, even before you chose "Autorecord"? If it couldn't find anything, you'll have to refine your search terms ...


It found the showings immediatly, it just did not start downloading them when I selected "autorecord".


----------



## inkahauts

Drew2k said:


> I think better than scrolling would be the option to let us input "friendly" names for ARSLs when we create them. Then a complicated search string can be summarized by that friendly and recordings will be grouped under the friendly name in the Playlist.


I agree, that should be an option, but alas, if you wanted it to stay the same, it should scroll. Also, I have seen some movie titles cut off when you hit info...


----------



## Drew2k

inkahauts said:


> I agree, that should be an option, but alas, if you wanted it to stay the same, it should scroll. Also, I have seen some movie titles cut off when you hit info...


I guess another option could be to display the full search criteria, which is truncated in the Group Name, in the description area above the playlist. All it shows is the generic message, so expand this to show the full search string... then scrilling isn't necessary.


----------



## sailermon

Steve said:


> Which S/W release are you on? On 0x021c, I just tried these 3 searches, and they all worked:
> 
> *AALL NCAA BASKETBALL CCHAN 2
> 
> AALL NCAA BASKETBALL NNOT WOMENS CCHAN 2
> 
> AALL NCAA BASKETBALL NNOT WOMENS ROAD CCHAN 2*
> 
> All 3 gave me the expected results, and I think the results you were looking for as well.
> 
> /steve


As you can see from my signature, I am running the same software. I don't know why it doesn't work for me.

I will try some other logic and see if I get the expected results.


----------



## Draconis

Ratara said:


> Tried AALL AM DRIVER VOD on a HR20-700 running software version 0x01FE, series link failed to download anything.
> 
> I will try again with my receiver running 0x021C when I get home.


Just a quick update, I tried searching for AALL AM DRIVER VOD on the home HR20-700 running 0x021C. The unit found the episodes but failed to download any of them when I setup the autorecord.


----------



## Steve

Ratara said:


> Just a quick update, I tried searching for AALL AM DRIVER VOD on the home HR20-700 running 0x021C. The unit found the episodes but failed to download any of them when I setup the autorecord.


Definitely a bug, then, that should be reported in the appropriate "issues" thread for whatever s/w release you're on. /steve


----------



## Draconis

I think that the units are not programmed to download series links from the VOD selections. That is why I put the request in the wish list and did not report it as an issue. 

After all, both HR20-700’s failed to download. One had the national release and the other had the latest CE. 

What I would like to see is a 3rd option when you select a VOD title. That 3rd option would be “Download series”.

I reserve the right to be wrong on the first statement.


----------



## RAD

IIRC there was a wishlist item to have the STB remember the zip code and my cities settings across reboots, DirecTV eventually implemented that and the item was removed. However it looks like that is now gone since all my STB's have reverted back to 90245 after any reboot (another person has also seen this). Do we need to get it added back on the list?


----------



## Steve

RAD said:


> IIRC there was a wishlist item to have the STB remember the zip code and my cities settings across reboots, DirecTV eventually implemented that and the item was removed. However it looks like that is now gone since all my STB's have reverted back to 90245 after any reboot (another person has also seen this). Do we need to get it added back on the list?


I just checked on of my HR20-700's running 0x021c, and it is displaying the correct zip code. I've rebooted it countless times since it was first set up, way back when, so it sounds like you've uncovered a "bug" in your particular configuration.

I'd report it as an "issue" in the appropriate s/w thread for your HR2x. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## RAD

Steve said:


> I just checked on of my HR20-700's running 0x021c, and it is displaying the correct zip code. I've rebooted it countless times since it was first set up, way back when, so it sounds like you've uncovered a "bug" in your particular configuration.
> 
> I'd report it as an "issue" in the appropriate s/w thread for your HR2x. Just my .02. /steve


Steve, it's not just my HR20-700 but all my receivers (R15-300, H20-600, HR21-200, HR20-700, HR21-200) that have done this now. And as I mentioned in the thread I opened on this, another person also reported that his had reset. Something's going on, just don't know what it is.


----------



## Steve

RAD said:


> Steve, it's not just my HR20-700 but all my receivers (R15-300, H20-600, HR21-200, HR20-700, HR21-200) that have done this now. And as I mentioned in the thread I opened on this, another person also reported that his had reset. Something's going on, just don't know what it is.


Except for my HR21-200 who's SYS INFO I can't check with the current CE (known issue), my 3 other HR20-700's, my H21-200 and HR21-700 are all reporting the correct ZIP.

Since yours aren't, definitely sounds like an issue that should be reported.

One other thought, maybe zip is tied to master account info, and DirecTV has somehow mangled your data and needs to refresh it? /steve


----------



## Steve

Just posted a long overdue Wish List "news update". Please let me know if I missed any items that have been partially or fully addressed by DirecTV in the last month. TIA.  /steve


----------



## r6rider

Would be nice to have the ability to limit keyword search to channels with - in them. Ie:

AVALANCHE CCHAN 644-1


----------



## Steve

r6rider said:


> Would be nice to have the ability to limit keyword search to channels with - in them. Ie:
> 
> AVALANCHE CCHAN 644-1


Agree. SD channels too. See this thread. I'm planning to revise the current comprehensive SEARCH Wish List proposal this week. In a nutshell, I propose:

*CHANN 4-1 200 231# 400&#8230;410* finds shows on channel 4-1, 200, 231SD or 400,401,402&#8230;410.

The REMOTE "1" key should toggle between + , - , * , " , &#8230; , #, ) and (
The REMOTE "-" key should do a BACKSPACE DELETE
The REMOTE "ENTER" key should INSERT.

/steve


----------



## rakstr

I would like to see the HR21 be capable of responding to both IR and RF remote controls simultaneously. I had this on my RCA's and find it very useful. I can use my multifunction IR remotes in the "main" rooms and use RF remotes in the rooms where I feed the signal via COAX like the kitchen. I know I could use IR repeaters but that means having another device sitting out and it's just not as clean.


----------



## Steve

rakstr said:


> I would like to see the HR21 be capable of responding to both IR and RF remote controls simultaneously. I had this on my RCA's and find it very useful. I can use my multifunction IR remotes in the "main" rooms and use RF remotes in the rooms where I feed the signal via COAX like the kitchen. I know I could use IR repeaters but that means having another device sitting out and it's just not as clean.


We have that one covered with this request:
*
Allow the HR20 to simultaneously accept IR (infrared) and RF (radio frequency) remote control signals*

If you haven't already done so, be sure to vote for it here!  /steve


----------



## rakstr

Steve said:


> We have that one covered with this request:
> *
> Allow the HR20 to simultaneously accept IR (infrared) and RF (radio frequency) remote control signals*
> 
> If you haven't already done so, be sure to vote for it here!  /steve


Oooops! Thanks for the heads up and I voted for all the stuff I wanted!

Here r a couple new ones, I hope!

1) The information in the guide doesn't really follow the real time indicator on the screen (HR21-700). For instance, if a show ABC starts at 10:10 and the time is 10:12, the indicator shows over top the block for ABC but the guide info shows for the active show from 10:00. It's synched to the 30 minute boundaries. To get the current show, you've got to arrow over.

My past receivers foolowed the current time as expected.

2) I'd like to be able to update the FW via the internet and be able to schedule and select the version. seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Neural762

After having used the HR21 for about a month now, I have a few suggestions for improvement I didn't see on the list yet. Some of these are things Tivo could do, and some are improvements on base functionality already in the HR21.

* Add an option to include/not include PPV offerings in search results. Personally, I never order PPV, so to me these are just cluttering up my search results. On Tivo, I just removed all the PPV channels from the channels I get list, and it solved the problem. Unfortunately, that's not an option on the HR21.

* Allow filtering based on channels in a saved search. This functionality just got introduced as the CCHAN operator in recent CE's, so this is more of a proposal of how to GUI-ize it. I think it would be nice to either use a custom channel list (assuming we could have more than 2) or something similar that would allow me to select which channels to include in the search.

* How about using the dash button on the remote to clear the channel banner? It pops up a semi-useless dialog right now, and it would be consistent with the Tivo interface. This would give me the same result as the dead wishlist item that would prevent the exit button from going to live TV, but without losing that functionality.

* In the guide view, use the whole width of the screen to display the show description so the full description can be displayed instead of the shortened one. Similarly, the full description should be displayed in the upcoming episodes view.

* Ability to control the font size used in on-screen displays, particularly the guide. I would like to be able to shrink the font to allow more channels and info to be displayed at once, and people with impaired vision would be able to increase the font size to make things easier for them.


----------



## Zepes

If this has been mentioned, I didn't see it.

Bring back the ability to tune to a channel while editing a custom channel list.

If there is a way to tune to a channel while you are in the add/remove channels screen of creating a favorites list, I don't know how to do it. 

This was available back in the day, I think by right arrow (selects the channel beside the check box) and pressing select (tunes to the channel in the PIG). quick way to verfiy that you get it..or not. 'prev' would go back

especially useful since 'ch's i get' needs improvement, and because I can't remember what some of them are.


----------



## Steve

rakstr said:


> Oooops! Thanks for the heads up and I voted for all the stuff I wanted!
> 
> Here r a couple new ones, I hope!
> 
> 1) The information in the guide doesn't really follow the real time indicator on the screen (HR21-700). For instance, if a show ABC starts at 10:10 and the time is 10:12, the indicator shows over top the block for ABC but the guide info shows for the active show from 10:00. It's synched to the 30 minute boundaries. To get the current show, you've got to arrow over.
> 
> My past receivers foolowed the current time as expected.
> 
> 2) I'd like to be able to update the FW via the internet and be able to schedule and select the version. seems like a no brainer to me.


Not sure about the first one, but regarding the f/w, new national s/w release are pushed to DirecTV receivers automatically.

If you join the CE (Cutting Edge) program, you have the ability to pull beta releases at scheduled times via a special key sequence on the remote. More on that here. /steve


----------



## Steve

> * Add an option to include/not include PPV offerings in search results. Personally, I never order PPV, so to me these are just cluttering up my search results. On Tivo, I just removed all the PPV channels from the channels I get list, and it solved the problem. Unfortunately, that's not an option on the HR21.


You can add *NNOT PPV* to your KEYWORD SEARCH query.



> * Allow filtering based on channels in a saved search. This functionality just got introduced as the CCHAN operator in recent CE's, so this is more of a proposal of how to GUI-ize it. I think it would be nice to either use a custom channel list (assuming we could have more than 2) or something similar that would allow me to select which channels to include in the search.


See the Wish List comprehensive SEARCH proposal. I'll be updating it next week with some new ideas based on this thread, especially regarding channel selection, but I believe the spirit of what you're looking for is there now in the current request.



> * How about using the dash button on the remote to clear the channel banner? It pops up a semi-useless dialog right now, and it would be consistent with the Tivo interface. This would give me the same result as the dead wishlist item that would prevent the exit button from going to live TV, but without losing that functionality.


On the HR2x, the EXIT key will clear the banner.



> * In the guide view, use the whole width of the screen to display the show description so the full description can be displayed instead of the shortened one. Similarly, the full description should be displayed in the upcoming episodes view.


Not something currently on the Wish List. I invite others to chime in on this idea.



> * Ability to control the font size used in on-screen displays, particularly the guide. I would like to be able to shrink the font to allow more channels and info to be displayed at once, and people with impaired vision would be able to increase the font size to make things easier for them.


Already a request on the LIST to show more GUIDE channels and hours on a single screen.

If you haven't already let DirecTV know how you value the 70+ items on the Wish List, please do so here. TIA. /steve

/steve


----------



## Steve

Ramey said:


> If this has been mentioned, I didn't see it.
> 
> Bring back the ability to tune to a channel while editing a custom channel list.
> 
> If there is a way to tune to a channel while you are in the add/remove channels screen of creating a favorites list, I don't know how to do it.
> 
> This was available back in the day, I think by right arrow (selects the channel beside the check box) and pressing select (tunes to the channel in the PIG). quick way to verfiy that you get it..or not. 'prev' would go back
> 
> especially useful since 'ch's i get' needs improvement, and because I can't remember what some of them are.


I believe this current Wish List request was intended to minimize the issue you describe:

*Display LONG CHANNEL NAMES in the CHANNELS I GET or CUSTOM channel set-up lists.

*The INFO balloon for this request goes on to say: _Use the same descriptive channel names now being shown in the SEARCH by CHANNEL function. Instead of just showing "DTV - 201", e.g., show "DTV - Customer Service Channel - 201"._[

/steve


----------



## Spanky_Partain

It would be nice to have an uptime time stamp in the system information page.


----------



## smiddy

Spanky_Partain said:


> It would be nice to have an uptime time stamp in the system information page.


I'd like this along with the Network [Ethernet] uptime, and perhaps DHCP leasing information.


----------



## Neural762

Steve said:


> Already a request on the LIST to show more GUIDE channels and hours on a single screen.


I saw that item, but what I proposed is a bit more than that. By allowing the user to control the font size, it not only helps me to see more at one time on a screen, it would help people with impaired vision by allowing them to use larger fonts. I agree there's overlap and you may not want both suggestions on the list, but I just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Steve

Neural762 said:


> I saw that item, but what I proposed is a bit more than that. By allowing the user to control the font size, it not only helps me to see more at one time on a screen, it would help people with impaired vision by allowing them to use larger fonts. I agree there's overlap and you may not want both suggestions on the list, but I just wanted to clarify.


Ya. I responded a bit quickly. Yours is the first request I've ever seen on here for the option of a larger GUIDE font. I invite others to weigh-in on whether or not this is an issue for many. /steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve and everyone else ... would you mind taking a look at this thread to see if there's a WishList request in the making? There's no poll in the thread, but all feedback is welcome and appreciated!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1525752


----------



## TigerDriver

Spanky_Partain said:


> It would be nice to have an uptime time stamp in the system information page.


Me, too, expressed with a reason:

*Last restart at date:time by {reason}*

Where {reason} might be:
'User' -- via menu
'System' -- reboots for software upgrades, etc.
'RBR' -- may not be possible depending upon system hardware architecture.* 
'Unknown' -- WTF reboots (might have to include RBRs).

*Does the RBR just slam the CPU's (non-maskable) reset pin? Does it cause an unconditional CPU call/jump to a programmer-defined routine that can (for exampe) write to on-board EPROM before slamming the CPU?


----------



## Drew2k

TigerDriver said:


> Me, too, expressed with a reason:
> 
> *Last restart at date:time by {reason}*
> 
> Where {reason} might be:
> 'User' -- via menu
> 'System' -- reboots for software upgrades, etc.
> 'RBR' -- may not be possible depending upon system hardware architecture.*
> 'Unknown' -- WTF reboots (might have to include RBRs).
> 
> *Does the RBR just slam the CPU's (non-maskable) reset pin? Does it cause an unconditional CPU call/jump to a programmer-defined routine that can (for exampe) write to on-board EPROM before slamming the CPU?


What are "Welcome to Finland reboots"?

Other than that bit of a mystery, I support this request. This could assist troubleshooting, and as a natural extension, the system should not only report the LAST restart, but ALL restarts should be logged. The system already records software pushes under Manage Recordings > History, so adding the restart logs there would be consistent with current use. However, moving these logs to the System Info screen (as a new tab) makes the most sense.


----------



## Steve

Spanky_Partain said:


> It would be nice to have an uptime time stamp in the system information page.


Only problem I see is that this request is basically similar to one which recently got "back burnered" due to lack of voter support:

*Add a line on the info screen with date and time of last reboot.*

/steve


----------



## TigerDriver

Drew2k said:


> What are "Welcome to Finland reboots"?


Here's an example: you're watching the final episode of The Sopranos. As Meadow marches across the street to the diner, we see Tony looking down, the sound of the door pushed open is heard, he raises his head (apparently seeing Meadow) then touches the top of the counter jukebox just as Journey singer Steve Perry says, "Don't stop..." At that moment, your screen flashes and you see, "Welcome to DirecTV!"

You, naturally, exclaim (in your best French, of course), "Welcome to Finland!"

<Actually, rebooting all the DVRs in America would have been a COSMIC ending!>


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Steve said:


> Only problem I see is that this request is basically similar to one which recently got "back burnered" due to lack of voter support:
> 
> *Add a line on the info screen with date and time of last reboot.*
> 
> /steve


Maybe a second attempt will get the recognition. I do not want to design/suggest/build the type of timestamp, but the uptime is very easy/simple instruction Linux land.


----------



## Jlg

Okay, here's my new number one for the wishlist. Remove and keep all ads out of the guide! I don't mind ads, but don't add them as a line in the guide, do them somewhere else! The guide is already too slow.


----------



## psweig

Jlg said:


> Okay, here's my new number one for the wishlist. Remove and keep all ads out of the guide! I don't mind ads, but don't add them as a line in the guide, do them somewhere else! The guide is already too slow.


Yes, yes, yes and yes. :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## pdxsam

I'd like to add to the Wish List the following feature: When doing searches for programming the DVR should ignore not only channels I am not subscribed to but channels which I have locked out based on the current channel list. This way I'm not hitting on results on channels I have no interest in watching.

Also...

I didn't see this in the wish list ... or maybe it exists and I just don't know how to get to it.. the history of DVR recordings for a few days. This can show me if a recording was skipped or missed, why. Right now I can't see any way to know if higher priority shows cancelled another recording without going into the prioritizer.

Sam


----------



## Steve

pdxsam said:


> I'd like to add to the Wish List the following feature: When doing searches for programming the DVR should ignore not only channels I am not subscribed to but channels which I have locked out based on the current channel list. This way I'm not hitting on results on channels I have no interest in watching.


The first part of your request is already on the list. If by the second part you mean "blacked-out" sporting events, there's a new feature we've been testing in CE software called GAMESEARCH that works pretty well to find the game you want on an unblocked channel, it it's available.



> I didn't see this in the wish list ... or maybe it exists and I just don't know how to get to it.. the history of DVR recordings for a few days. This can show me if a recording was skipped or missed, why. Right now I can't see any way to know if higher priority shows cancelled another recording without going into the prioritizer.


There is a HiSTORY log available under the MANAGE RECORDINGS menu item. The explanations aren't always crystal clear (we have a Wish List request for that as well), but using that list, you can easily see what shows were recorded at the same time as a show that might have been bumped due to priority.

If you haven't already visited the current Wish List of about 78 requests, you can do so here.  /steve


----------



## pdxsam

Thanks Steve I already did the wish list vote thing. I saw the first request there but it only related to channels I don't have as part of the channel. It didn't additionally have channels I've specifically locked out. 

It's not specifically for sporting events as other events also.

I've got a boolean for the sporting events I want. The DVR finds them in the guide but won't populate them to the to-do list. When I look in the to do list the search event says none pending or something like that. if I hit into it it shows the items as available but hasn't scheduled them.

Sam


----------



## Steve

pdxsam said:


> Thanks Steve I already did the wish list vote thing. I saw the first request there but it only related to channels I don't have as part of the channel. It didn't additionally have channels I've specifically locked out.
> 
> It's not specifically for sporting events as other events also.
> 
> I've got a boolean for the sporting events I want. The DVR finds them in the guide but won't populate them to the to-do list. When I look in the to do list the search event says none pending or something like that. if I hit into it it shows the items as available but hasn't scheduled them.
> 
> Sam


Ya. We have a request for that as well. "Option to immediately populate the TODO list with AUTORECORDS, etc."

RE: which channels, that's in the big SEARCH request. Ability to filter your searches based on a CUSTOM list you select. In the meantime, if you're running the latest CE, you can use the CCHAN operator in your searches to specify a channel or range of channels you want to search on.

/steve


----------



## pdxsam

Steve said:


> Ya. We have a request for that as well. "Option to immediately populate the TODO list with AUTORECORDS, etc."
> 
> /steve


Thanks.. I thought I read somewhere that they should eventually start populating as new guide data came in but that hasn't been the case.

I appreciate your help with all the threads. I've learned a lot from y'all in just 2 weeks with the HR-21.


----------



## Steve

pdxsam said:


> Thanks.. I thought I read somewhere that they should eventually start populating as new guide data came in but that hasn't been the case.


Ya. Good point. The assumption is that you'll be able to see the effects of any changes you SL's or AUTORECORDS you schedule on the TODO list immediately based on the current data, but the hope is also that the TODO is updated with each new GUIDE data refresh as well.


> I appreciate your help with all the threads. I've learned a lot from y'all in just 2 weeks with the HR-21.


My pleasure! Just returning the favor, since I was once a new user myself!  /steve


----------



## Mike Bertelson

I can't find this one anywhere....

The setup...

I'm watch a show that I've paused/rewound but haven't caught up to live TV.
At the top of the hour both tuners will be recording.
I get a popup asking to change channels to record something.
When the tuner changes channels to record, the buffer for the show I was watching clears and I miss the rest of my show.

I want the buffer would to stay intact until it catches up the time of the channel change and I would have seen the end of my show...just as it used to be....

Mike


----------



## Steve

MicroBeta said:


> I can't find this one anywhere....
> 
> The setup...
> I'm watch a show that I've paused/rewound but haven't caught up to live TV.
> At the top of the hour both tuners will be recording.
> I get a popup asking to change channels to record something.
> When the tuner changes channels to record, the buffer for the show I was watching clears and I miss the rest of my show.
> 
> I want the buffer would to stay intact until it catches up the time of the channel change and I would have seen the end of my show...just as it used to be....
> 
> Mike


Sounds like an "issue", no? Especially if it used to work that way before. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Steve said:


> Sounds like an "issue", no? Especially if it used to work that way before. Just my .02. /steve


Actually it has never worked in the HR2x.

It used to work that way on my old HDVR2.

I would like it to be that way again.

Good question though....issue or not. :scratchin

I think I'll post it in the next CE.

Mike


----------



## rakstr

I posted this before and it got shot down but after the last two weekends of CE updates I'm posting again.

I've got one DVR that invariably will not search for new software after a reset 02468. Any attempts to RBR or anything else will not help. I must wait for the entire 20-30 minute reboot and guide stuff to try again. Now I agree under normal circumstances for those only getting the NR, this is probably no biggy. HOWEVER, when trying to force an update/download, it is very frustrating.

I believe D* should add the capability to download the firmware via the internet connection as well as prime the guide data. It's rediculous in this day and age to have a 30 minute reboot cycle. From a D* perspective, I have called on numerous occassions with problems and the CR wants me to force an update/reload the NR (even when I'm on the NR). This takes 30 minutes of the CR's time as well.

Think of the joy of not having to interrupt your TV viewing for 30 minutes or more to update and/or go back to a specific firmware rev. Think of not having to wait for a specific time to grab a CE load. Doesn't have to be fancy, current and last as choices would be a good start. Will allow CE "testers" an easy way to compare/contrast a problem they may have found. Heck, if you could save them to a computer and flash at will like every other piece of equipment in the world, you could actually decide what works best based on the vintage of hardware you have. For those that want to bring up support hell, if it were quick and easy to flash, the CR's could always first ask that you apply a specific rev (current NR).

Sorry but this has been one of those back burner boilers for me


----------



## ub1934

Software update for the OTA tuners in the HR 20 for better multi path rejection & auto ch. scan of OTA chs.


----------



## Thinker3932

Gang, is it just me or is the EXIT button contextually wrong in some cases. If I am watching a playback, pressing EXIT does nothing (which is good). If I have the guide up and hit EXIT, the guide exits and keeps playing. If I have TV options up and hit EXIT, playback ceases and goes to live TV. I think the programmers of the TV Options module need to fix this. EXIT on TV options should simply take down the menu and keep playing back the prog.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

rakstr said:


> I posted this before and it got shot down but after the last two weekends of CE updates I'm posting again.
> 
> I've got one DVR that invariably will not search for new software after a reset 02468. Any attempts to RBR or anything else will not help. I must wait for the entire 20-30 minute reboot and guide stuff to try again. Now I agree under normal circumstances for those only getting the NR, this is probably no biggy. HOWEVER, when trying to force an update/download, it is very frustrating.
> 
> I believe D* should add the capability to download the firmware via the internet connection as well as prime the guide data. It's rediculous in this day and age to have a 30 minute reboot cycle. From a D* perspective, *I have called on numerous occassions with problems and the CR wants me to force an update/reload the NR (even when I'm on the NR). *This takes 30 minutes of the CR's time as well.
> 
> Think of the joy of not having to interrupt your TV viewing for 30 minutes or more to update and/or go back to a specific firmware rev. Think of not having to wait for a specific time to grab a CE load. Doesn't have to be fancy, current and last as choices would be a good start. Will allow CE "testers" an easy way to compare/contrast a problem they may have found. Heck, if you could save them to a computer and flash at will like every other piece of equipment in the world, you could actually decide what works best based on the vintage of hardware you have. For those that want to bring up support hell, if it were quick and easy to flash, the CR's could always first ask that you apply a specific rev (current NR).
> 
> Sorry but this has been one of those back burner boilers for me


After the update would still have to do a restart of the receiver so this might save only the time to do the download. I'm not sure that you could even download and flash the firmware with the system operating so how practical would it be.

I don't think you meant you meant to imply that you call CSR when you have a CE loaded...right? As you're aware, you can NOT call CSR for any issue with a CE firmware.

There have been several issues with a HR2x not doing the download after the '02468', mostely due to multiple IR code sets or RF. Have you searched for those?

I wonder, can it download the firmware while the system is operating?

However, it's an interesting idea. 

Mike


----------



## rakstr

MicroBeta said:


> After the update would still have to do a restart of the receiver so this might save only the time to do the download. I'm not sure that you could even download and flash the firmware with the system operating so how practical would it be.
> 
> I don't think you meant you meant to imply that you call CSR when you have a CE loaded...right? As you're aware, you can NOT call CSR for any issue with a CE firmware.
> 
> There have been several issues with a HR2x not doing the download after the '02468', mostely due to multiple IR code sets or RF. Have you searched for those?
> 
> I wonder, can it download the firmware while the system is operating?
> 
> However, it's an interesting idea.
> 
> Mike


No to the call D* when not on NR but CSR still asks to reflash.

DL of firmware alone can take 20 minutes or more. Last night the one HR21-700 that did flash took 25 minutes on the first screen and then went through the two stages of the D* guide and satellite stuff for a 45 minute reboot. This is NOT unusual and yes all my transponder levels are good and the toaster is plugged in. This is just a RIDICULOUS method of update for a networked machine and/or a USB capable machine!

Priming of Guide/Satellite data (or saving it from the previous boot) could save the other 2 steps and the reboot could be < 1minute after flash. I realize that this mechanism is probably intended to make sure all data is current but start with the previous and perform background updates. I'll bet 99.9% of the time nothing has changed. Don't zero it on every reboot. I've been in the computer business for 30 years and this is NOT rocket science.

Could you imagine having to flash your BIOS on your PC this way and then wait for Windows to DL.

Don't know what you mean about multiple IR code sets, the remote that I use (IR) to control this HR21-700 is the remote that I use to reset it and the remote I use to enter 02468. Why should there be anything that would indicate a problem with the remote?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

rakstr said:


> <snip>....
> 
> DL of firmware alone can take 20 minutes or more. Last night the one HR21-700 that did flash took 25 minutes on the first screen and then went through the two stages of the D* guide and satellite stuff for a 45 minute reboot. This is NOT unusual and yes all my transponder levels are good and the toaster is plugged in. This is just a RIDICULOUS method of update for a networked machine and/or a USB capable machine!
> 
> ...<snip>


Wow, that's a long time...:eek2:

Last night, from hitting the Dash back to live TV, was about 25 minutes. I started about five after the hour and was done by 11:30.

I don't think I've ever had it take that long.

Mike


----------



## Steve

Thinker3932 said:


> Gang, is it just me or is the EXIT button contextually wrong in some cases. If I am watching a playback, pressing EXIT does nothing (which is good). If I have the guide up and hit EXIT, the guide exits and keeps playing. If I have TV options up and hit EXIT, playback ceases and goes to live TV. I think the programmers of the TV Options module need to fix this. EXIT on TV options should simply take down the menu and keep playing back the prog.


I was unable to duplicate this on 0x022B on an HR21-200, so maybe they caught it already?

At any rate, I believe you've pointed out a change to the way EXIT used to work!

EXIT'ing to LIVE TV is one of the primary functions the LIVE key was designed for according to the user guide, and many choose to use it for that purpose. It looks like DirecTV has now changed the function of the LIVE key so that if there are graphics on-screen, pressing LIVE just clears the graphics, and you have to hit it "twice" to EXIT to LIVE TV! If there are no graphics, one press of LIVE alone returns you to LIVE TV. Among others, *Drew2K *may be happy to know this. 

Putting graphics clearing and exiting to LIVE on the same key was a poor design choice. E.g., The HR10 actually distributed LIVE TV and graphics clearing functions over 3 different REMOTE keys. IMO, this change offers an improvement on that design.

Hitting the key that brings up on-screen graphics clears it in all cases except GUIDE, and I've trained myself to use those instead, and to reserve "LIVE" for LIVE TV. We have a Wish List request to make GUIDE function that way as well:

*GUIDE button option to toggle on-screen graphics the same as MENU, LIST, INFO and MINIGUIDE... a second press should clear the screen. GUIDE FILTERS should move to the GUIDE BLUE button, or the GUIDE YELLOW menu.*

/steve


----------



## Drew2k

Thinker3932 said:


> Gang, is it just me or is the EXIT button contextually wrong in some cases. If I am watching a playback, pressing EXIT does nothing (which is good). If I have the guide up and hit EXIT, the guide exits and keeps playing. If I have TV options up and hit EXIT, playback ceases and goes to live TV. I think the programmers of the TV Options module need to fix this. EXIT on TV options should simply take down the menu and keep playing back the prog.





Steve said:


> I was unable to duplicate this on 0x022B on an HR21-200, so maybe they caught it already?
> 
> At any rate, I believe you've pointed out a change to the way EXIT used to work!
> 
> EXIT'ing to LIVE TV is one of the primary functions the LIVE key was designed for according to the user guide, and many choose to use it for that purpose. It looks like DirecTV has now changed the function of the LIVE key so that if there are graphics on-screen, pressing LIVE just clears the graphics, and you have to hit it "twice" to EXIT to LIVE TV! If there are no graphics, one press of LIVE alone returns you to LIVE TV. Among others, *Drew2K *may be happy to know this.
> 
> Putting graphics clearing and exiting to LIVE on the same key was a poor design choice. E.g., The HR10 actually distributed LIVE TV and graphics clearing functions over 3 different REMOTE keys. IMO, this change offers an improvement on that design.
> 
> Hitting the key that brings up on-screen graphics clears it in all cases except GUIDE, and I've trained myself to use those instead, and to reserve "LIVE" for LIVE TV. We have a Wish List request to make GUIDE function that way as well:
> 
> *GUIDE button option to toggle on-screen graphics the same as MENU, LIST, INFO and MINIGUIDE... a second press should clear the screen. GUIDE FILTERS should move to the GUIDE BLUE button, or the GUIDE YELLOW menu.*
> 
> /steve


On my HR20-700 and HR20-100 running 0x022B, EXIT still immediately exits the program played from the Playlist and returns me to Live TV. I haven't seen any changes in the behavior of EXITin the various ways I tried it ...


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> On my HR20-700 and HR20-100 running 0x022B, EXIT still immediately exits the program played from the Playlist and returns me to Live TV. I haven't seen any changes in the behavior of EXITin the various ways I tried it ...


I guess I never noticed the EXIT behavior was different depending on whether or not graphics were on-screen. If there are graphics, EXIT clears them but doesn't return to LIVE. If there are no graphics, EXIT returns to LIVE.

I though it in the past, EXIT returned to LIVE in both cases. Guess I am mistaken.  /steve


----------



## jfolliard

not sures if this is the right place to post this or if someone else already thought of it ... but I watch a ton of sports - each time I set the recording I always extend the stop time 1 to 1 1/2 hours to make sure I cover overtime, extra innings, golf playoffs, etc.

It sure would be great if the user could set his/her own default stop time!!!

Would elminate a bunch of steps.

Thanks.

Jack


----------



## Mike Bertelson

jfolliard said:


> not sures if this is the right place to post this or if someone else already thought of it ... but I watch a ton of sports - each time I set the recording I always extend the stop time 1 to 1 1/2 hours to make sure I cover overtime, extra innings, golf playoffs, etc.
> 
> It sure would be great if the user could set his/her own default stop time!!!
> 
> Would elminate a bunch of steps.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jack


Good idea Jack.

Maybe a viewer selectable default based on Catagory where I could choose something like this.

Series - plus one minute
Movies - zero
Sports - plus one and a half hours

Mike


----------



## DogLover

jfolliard said:


> not sures if this is the right place to post this or if someone else already thought of it ... but I watch a ton of sports - each time I set the recording I always extend the stop time 1 to 1 1/2 hours to make sure I cover overtime, extra innings, golf playoffs, etc.
> 
> It sure would be great if the user could set his/her own default stop time!!!
> 
> Would elminate a bunch of steps.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jack


You can currently set your default stop time from the recording defaults screen (Menu/Manage Recordings/Rec. Defaults). However, it you would have to change it back for any shows that you didn't want that much padding. Depends on which way would be less work.


----------



## rakstr

Get rid of the silly "Remote is in XYZ mode" banner that shows up when I go to adjust the receiver and/or the TV using the provided RC64R remote? Really annoying! OK, if I somehow missed how to disable this I apologize in advance.


----------



## Steve

rakstr said:


> Get rid of the silly "Remote is in XYZ mode" banner that shows up when I go to adjust the receiver and/or the TV using the provided RC64R remote? Really annoying! OK, if I somehow missed how to disable this I apologize in advance.


Doesn't that message only come up when you're in the wrong mode? If so, I'm curious why you would want to disable it? /steve


----------



## TigerDriver

Steve said:


> Doesn't that message only come up when you're in the wrong mode? If so, I'm curious why you would want to disable it? /steve


For me, it appears whenever the slider is in the TV position.

I doesn't bother me, but I can see how it would be annoying if there were two receivers in the house and the remotes using RF signaling.


----------



## rakstr

_Doesn't that message only come up when you're in the wrong mode? If so, I'm curious why you would want to disable it? /steve_

It depends on who gets to decide what is valid or wrong.

If you switch the remote to any of the other modes from the D* mode (see AV1 exeption below) and use most "buttons" that are supposed to be understood by the receiver, you get this silly banner. Now maybe I've missed something but I thought that was the purpose of a "universal remote", to control multiple devices with one remote so this behavior seems normal and doesn't warrant such an annoying warning  Maybe that premise is wrong.

For example, I've got the D* position on one remote set for receiver 1 as RF and the other receiver set as IR on AV1 (I use IR repeaters in the house for this one). Both receivers can be displayed in my office at home

NOTE EXCEPTION: This warning doesn't come up if I switch from the AV1 to TV or, interestingly enough, from D* to AV1 if AV1 is set for a D* receiver and not a different component but does when switching from D* to TV and it shows on all displays in the house for that receiver.

WHY DISABLE AND/OR ALLOW USER PREFERENCES: If I switch a setting or something on my office TV by moving the slide bar from D* to TV, my wife gets this banner on the TV she's watching and it doesn't go away without hitting select or other valid button for that receiver.

Other annoying cases:

move the slide bar from D* to TV to change channels in the kitchen which gets D* via RF from main room on channel 3 and OTA as expected. All TVs on that receiver get the banner but the person causing it doesn't even know because they're no longer viewing D*
move the slide bar from D* to TV to adjust the picture settings (menu key)
move the slide bar from D* to AVX to change the input and/or listening mode on the receiver (inputs and modes map to number keys for this)
move the slide bar to AVX to get information (info key) for a DVD
and/or, .....
Worse yet, it requires two presses of the key in the "new device" for it to work for the first function. I suspect the remote is complicit as it must be broadcasting something on key press one (when it is "in use" for the D* device) and then begins to act in the "new device" mode. Pretty sure they can't fix the two button press with a receiver patch but I know they can give me an option to not display the banner. It's like the "warning, coffee is hot" at McDees.

Bottom line, I don't want/need the receiver to tell me I did what I intended to do and selected a different device. I understand it can have benefits so maybe one could say after 10 key presses in the non D* mode or allow the 10 to be user set from 1 to infinity, and at the very least, have it time out.:nono2:


----------



## LilCozyFab

I would really like a sleep timer. Unfortunately I one of those people that it's easier to go to sleep with the TV on. Every night I set me DLP TV to sleep 30 or 60 mins later depending if I'm watching something after I lay down in bed. The problem is, if I roll over in bed for a second in the middle of the night, the Extremely Bright Blue Receiver light bothers me until I find my remote and hit the Power Button. Hopefully I haven't knock my Remote Off The Bed.


----------



## evan_s

LilCozyFab said:


> I would really like a sleep timer. Unfortunately I one of those people that it's easier to go to sleep with the TV on. Every night I set me DLP TV to sleep 30 or 60 mins later depending if I'm watching something after I lay down in bed. The problem is, if I roll over in bed for a second in the middle of the night, the Extremely Bright Blue Receiver light bothers me until I find my remote and hit the Power Button. Hopefully I haven't knock my Remote Off The Bed.


You could always turn the Light off if thats all that bothers you.


----------



## LilCozyFab

evan_s said:


> You could always turn the Light off if thats all that bothers you.


Where is there a setting to just turn the light off? I surely have never seen it. Also, I would like to give my receiver some type of rest through the night.


----------



## evan_s

Had to search for it because I've never done it.

Just press the < and > buttons on the side of the lights , both at the same time and the lights will dim each time you press them. Note this is on the front of the box and reset every time the box reboots for and update for example.

Turning off a HR20 or HR21 doesn't give it any rest really. It just turns off the lights and blanks out the outputs. Otherwise it's doing everything else it would be doing including buffering the last tuned channel and any scheduled recordings.


----------



## LilCozyFab

Yeah, I know it never really rest. I just want it to blank out the outputs and not run so hard.


----------



## Steve

The new DirecTiVo 6.4 software offers this recording set-up option, under the heading "Overlap Protection": *"When programs overlap by 5 minutes or less, do you want to clip (partially record) the lower priority instead of canceling it?*

Sounds an awful lot like our Wish List request: *When a scheduled recording's start or end time will slightly conflict with scheduled recordings in a different time slot, do not cancel any recordings. Record one as a "partial"*

I wonder if the DirecTiVo is smart enough to record the partial and also auto-schedule a replacement "full" recording of the same episode at a later date, if possible?

/steve


----------



## Deezul

I have Parental Control turned on, so I'm often putting the unlock code in. Not a big deal. Today, I went to watch a show I had recorded. I added a buffer to the beginning and end. I had to enter the unlock code for the early 1 minute I had set. Then, when the "true" beginning of the show started, I had to enter it again. I would think that once I enter the code once, it should be good as long as I'm still watching the show.


----------



## Steve

Deezul said:


> I would think that once I enter the code once, it should be good as long as I'm still watching the show.


I'm not a PC user, but if I were, I would agree with you 110%! That said, since this sounds to me like a problem with an existing feature not working as expected, I would also report it in the appropriate "issues" thread for whatever software release you're on. If you're running a national release, the issues threads may be found here. If you're running a CE, I'd check and report on it everytime there's a new CE release. Those threads can be found here.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## mbuser

Glad to see negative padding finally made it to the green category in the revote. I've wanted that feature from day one. It would be great to be able to do that instead of having to schedule manual recordings to take care of one or two minute conflicts.


----------



## squawk

Dunno if someone has provided this suggestion before, but I will do nevertheless. Really would like the FF 1X speed setting, the first time FF is pushed, to be adjusted for the MPEG4 feeds so fast motion can be viewed smoothly as is shown with MPEG2 feeds as well as non-compressed OTA feeds.

Has anyone suggested this before? DirecTV really should adjust the FF settings to account for the increasing # of HD MPEG4 channels.


----------



## Flyrx7

Simple question:

When I sort the wish list by "All Categories - Combined", is that sorting the list by the item with the highest total votes at the top, or is it just by category.
Just curious how my favorite item is fairing by comparison.

Regards,
Frank


----------



## Steve

Flyrx7 said:


> Simple question:
> 
> When I sort the wish list by "All Categories - Combined", is that sorting the list by the item with the highest total votes at the top, or is it just by category.


Highest total votes on top. So, e.g., *"When "First Run/Repeat" status is unknown, use a program's "Original Air Date" to calculate it"* is currently the top scoring request out of all 78.

That said, as we've learned from experience, even when DirecTV agrees with us and decides to implement a request, they are prioritized differently, probably according to what parts of the code is being worked on next. So it's not unusual to see one of the lower scoring ideas implemented first.

/steve


----------



## Jlg

Why aren't more people voting for "Increase the SERIES LINK limit to more than 50"?


----------



## Steve

Jlg said:


> Why aren't more people voting for "Increase the SERIES LINK limit to more than 50"?


I agree. Especially for those with multiple viewing audiences in the household (mom's shows, dad's shows, kids' shows), this is a big issue.

That said, we're well over 800 voters now, so it's possible the % of folks who actually need more than 50 SL's has dropped vs. the total voter population. /steve


----------



## mbuser

I have an issue with the prioritizer screen which I don't think is covered in the wish list. When you select a series link, the detail screen shows the program name but NOT the channel from which it will be recorded. Some programs appear on multiple channels. That screen needs to have the channel name and number on it.


----------



## Steve

mbuser said:


> When you select a series link, the detail screen shows the program name but NOT the channel from which it will be recorded.


Actually I just double-checked, and the Series Link channel ID is only missing when there are "None Scheduled". This has been reported as a bug in the appropriate s/w issues threads for a while.

"None Scheduled" SL's don't show the "Episodes" link either. As a result, you don't know if there aren't any scheduled because none are available in the GUIDE data, because of the wrong show type (First Run/Repeat) or because of the "28-day" rule. /steve


----------



## TigerDriver

Steve said:


> I agree. Especially for those with multiple viewing audiences in the household (mom's shows, dad's shows, kids' shows), this is a big issue.
> 
> That said, we're well over 800 voters now, so it's possible the % of folks who actually need more than 50 SL's has dropped vs. the total voter population. /steve


I think that that early voters are users who who desperately want a feature. As the sample size grows, it includes many more voters who are are indifferent to the feature. So over time the poll gradually begins to measure the broad poplularity of the feature rather than the passion of those who want it.


----------



## Steve

TigerDriver said:


> I think that that early voters are users who who desperately want a feature. As the sample size grows, it includes many more voters who are are indifferent to the feature. So over time the poll gradually begins to measure the broad poplularity of the feature rather than the passion of those who want it.


Yes. Dedicated threads on many of these 75+ requests show that each idea has its passionate advocates.

It's probably safe to say that not every request will be a "no brainer" (THUMBS UP) to everyone who votes, tho the current #1 probably comes close. 

*"When "First Run/Repeat" status is unknown, use a program's "Original Air Date" to calculate it"*

/steve


----------



## Jlg

My Tivo just added a "recycle bin" type folder. I never realized how nice this is. Hope Directv is watching.


----------



## LoopinFool

I have my recording defaults set to always do 1min before and 1min after. I haven't yet had to deal with a conflict caused by this (mainly due to the same-channel overlap feature).

This causes a problem with recurring manual recordings. The title is always for the preceding show! This bugs me. When I highlight the show in the play list, the description field shows all three shows contained in the recording. When I bring up the info banner during playback, there's no description at all.
I wish it would notice that the recording is *mostly* (all but two minutes in this case) the middle show, and use that show for the title and description.

- LoopinFool


----------



## Steve

LoopinFool said:


> I have my recording defaults set to always do 1min before and 1min after. I haven't yet had to deal with a conflict caused by this (mainly due to the same-channel overlap feature).
> 
> This causes a problem with recurring manual recordings. The title is always for the preceding show! This bugs me. When I highlight the show in the play list, the description field shows all three shows contained in the recording. When I bring up the info banner during playback, there's no description at all.
> I wish it would notice that the recording is *mostly* (all but two minutes in this case) the middle show, and use that show for the title and description.
> 
> - LoopinFool


Agree 100%. I'd report it as an issue, however, since it's not a new feature you're requesting, but rather an existing feature that's not working "as expected".

Based on the example you gave, the HR2x scheduler should certainly be smart enough to realize the PLAYLIST title should reflect the middle show. Seems like a "no-brainer" to me, but what do I know?  /steve


----------



## The Merg

LoopinFool said:


> I have my recording defaults set to always do 1min before and 1min after. I haven't yet had to deal with a conflict caused by this (mainly due to the same-channel overlap feature).
> 
> This causes a problem with recurring manual recordings. The title is always for the preceding show! This bugs me. When I highlight the show in the play list, the description field shows all three shows contained in the recording. When I bring up the info banner during playback, there's no description at all.
> I wish it would notice that the recording is *mostly* (all but two minutes in this case) the middle show, and use that show for the title and description.
> 
> - LoopinFool


What it should do is realize that the manual recording is for the show during the time slot. The fact that you tell it to start recording early or late should not be taken into account as to what the show should be listed by. If you tell it to record from 2pm to 3pm and have it set to start and end 5 minutes early, the recording is truely from 2-3pm so the Playlist should list it by the show that aired during that timeslot.

- Merg


----------



## finaldiet

Jlg said:


> My Tivo just added a "recycle bin" type folder. I never realized how nice this is. Hope Directv is watching.


I noticed on my son in laws tivo he had a " deleted list" where he could go back and retrive deleted programs.


----------



## armophob

Steve said:


> Two new requests were added to the Wish List this week:
> 
> "*Partial recordings should be flagged on the PLAYLIST. The show's PROGRESS BAR should reflect the partial time as well.*" (based on this POLL)
> 
> "*Increase the number of Custom channel lists to 5 or more.*"
> /steve


Looks like the new 0x247 has fixed the second half of _"Flag "partial" recordings on the PLAYLIST. The show's PROGRESS BAR should reflect the partial time as well."_

While watching a recording in progress last night, the progress bar showed (partial).
I will try to stop a recording before the full hour and see if it shows up in the playlist as well.


----------



## FredZ

I'm reluctant to add "wish list" feature requests when there are still problems with the core functionality, but here is one that has been bothering me for a while: 

I'm watching live tv on tuner 1 while tuner 2 is busy recording something. There is a scheduled recording comming up and the DVR needs to change the channel on tuner 1 to recored it. It displays the message and asks if you want to cancel the upcomming recording to stay on the current channel. What about the option to cancel the background recording? Many times, the one that I want to cancel so that I can continue watching live tv is the recording that is going on in the background. The way it is now, in order to do this I have to: select the "ok, change channel" message, then bring up the list and manually cancel the other recording. The cancel message should list both recordings and allow me to cancel either one (like it does if I try to schedule a recording for a time slot where I already had 2 programs scheduled).


----------



## The Merg

FredZ said:


> I'm reluctant to add "wish list" feature requests when there are still problems with the core functionality, but here is one that has been bothering me for a while:
> 
> I'm watching live tv on tuner 1 while tuner 2 is busy recording something. There is a scheduled recording comming up and the DVR needs to change the channel on tuner 1 to recored it. It displays the message and asks if you want to cancel the upcomming recording to stay on the current channel. What about the option to cancel the background recording? Many times, the one that I want to cancel so that I can continue watching live tv is the recording that is going on in the background. The way it is now, in order to do this I have to: select the "ok, change channel" message, then bring up the list and manually cancel the other recording. The cancel message should list both recordings and allow me to cancel either one (like it does if I try to schedule a recording for a time slot where I already had 2 programs scheduled).


I already brought that up in a Wish List thread for the R22... Great minds...

- Merg


----------



## Steve

FredZ said:


> I'm reluctant to add "wish list" feature requests when there are still problems with the core functionality, but here is one that has been bothering me for a while:
> 
> I'm watching live tv on tuner 1 while tuner 2 is busy recording something. There is a scheduled recording comming up and the DVR needs to change the channel on tuner 1 to recored it. It displays the message and asks if you want to cancel the upcomming recording to stay on the current channel. What about the option to cancel the background recording? Many times, the one that I want to cancel so that I can continue watching live tv is the recording that is going on in the background. The way it is now, in order to do this I have to: select the "ok, change channel" message, then bring up the list and manually cancel the other recording. The cancel message should list both recordings and allow me to cancel either one (like it does if I try to schedule a recording for a time slot where I already had 2 programs scheduled).


Sounds like a "no brainer" to *Merg *and me.  Anyone object to adding this request to the list? If so, please explain why.


*When LiveTV is interrupted by 'OK to Change Channel?' or 'Cancel Recording?', ask the viewer which recording they'd like to cancel.*

I'd implement it the way *FredZ *suggests. If "Cancel Recording" is selected, you're then taken to that familiar screen where you can "Cancel 1" or "Cancel 2".

/steve


----------



## jpercia

911medic said:


> OK, here's a "wish" I have (sorry if it's been suggested before):
> 
> When you select parental controls in the menu, the first item in the list (the one that's highlighted when the submenu opens) should be "unlock 4 hours" not "edit settings." For people who have them enabled (like me), I think they temporarily unlock them FAR more frequently than they edit the settings, and it would save a few key presses in getting there. Instead of Menu->Page Down->Select->Select->Down->Down->Select it could be Menu->Page Down->Select->Select->Select and you're there (in the latest CE, not sure about the NR).
> 
> Not a big deal, but more user-friendly and I'd imagine not that hard to modify.


As a user of the parental controls I would find this addition a huge leap forward in usability of the parental controls feature.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> Sounds like a "no brainer" to *Merg *and me.  Anyone object to adding this request to the list? If so, please explain why.
> 
> *When LiveTV is interrupted by 'OK to Change Channel?' or 'Cancel Recording?', ask the viewer which recording they'd like to cancel.*
> I'd implement it the way *FredZ *suggests. If "Cancel Recording" is selected, you're then taken to that familiar screen where you can "Cancel 1" or "Cancel 2".


Related to this, when stopping a RECORDING to switch to LIVE TV, I'd like to be offered an option to keep or delete the partial recording I'm leaving behind. Right now, it's always kept.

*When stopping a RECORDING to switch to LiveTV, offer the option to keep or delete the partial.*
/steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Related to this, when stopping a RECORDING to switch to LIVE TV, I'd like to be offered an option to keep or delete the partial recording I'm leaving behind. Right now, it's always kept.
> *When stopping a RECORDING to switch to LiveTV, offer the option to keep or delete the partial.*
> /steve


Steve - How are you stopping the recording? If with EXIT, you're thrown to live TV. However, if you use STOP, you're thrown back to the playlist with the currently recording program highlighted. Then press STOP one more time and you will get the prompt: Keep Recording, Stop Recording and Keep Program, Stop Recording Program and Delete Recording.

So if watching a recording from the playlist while still underway, the shortcut is *STOP-STOP *to get the Keep or Delete prompts.


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> Steve - How are you stopping the recording? If with EXIT, you're thrown to live TV. However, if you use STOP, you're thrown back to the playlist with the currently recording program highlighted. Then press STOP one more time and you will get the prompt: Keep Recording, Stop Recording and Keep Program, Stop Recording Program and Delete Recording.
> 
> So if watching a recording from the playlist while still underway, the shortcut is *STOP-STOP *to get the Keep or Delete prompts.


When this happens to me, it's because I don't realize there are already two recordings in progress.

E.g., I turn on the TV and I think I'm on LIVE TV (not realizing what I'm seeing is actually being recorded). I then punch in 622 to go to the Yankees game, and I get an overlay saying that to switch, I will need to cancel a recording in progress(both are listed). I select one to cancel, and I'm immediately taken to the Yankees game, with no chance to delete the partial.

Your work-around is a good one, but I'd then have to EXIT to clear the first message and then hit STOP to get to it. Since, AFAIK, everywhere else in the UI you STOP a recording you're offered the option to keep or delete the partial, the above request would just make the UI more consistent, IMHO.

Not a biggie by any means, but just a detail. 

/steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> When this happens to me, it's because I don't realize there are two recordings in progress.
> 
> E.g., I turn on the TV and I think I'm on LIVE TV (not realizing what I'm seeing is actually being recorded). I then punch in 622 to go to the Yankees game, and I get an overlay saying I need to cancel a recording (both are listed). I select one to cancel, and I'm immediately taken to the Yankees game, with no chance to delete the partial.
> 
> Your work-around is a good one, but I'd then have to EXIT to clear the first message and then hit STOP to get to it. Since, AFAIK, everywhere else in the UI you STOP a recording you're offered the option to keep or delete the partial, the above request would just make the UI more consistent, IMHO.
> 
> Not a biggie, just a detail.  /steve
> 
> /steve


I think the wording for the proposed wishlist item threw me off ...

So you're actually not watching a recording from the playlist - you're watching a recording from the live buffer, and you want to switch to another channel, but both tuners are in use ...

I don't think I've ever tried to cancel a recording this way, but I see what you're saying: You want an all-in-one "cleanup" option when you decide to cancel the recording because you want to tune away from the active channel.


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> I think the wording for the proposed wishlist item threw me off ...
> 
> So you're actually not watching a recording from the playlist - you're watching a recording from the live buffer, and you want to switch to another channel, but both tuners are in use ...
> 
> I don't think I've ever tried to cancel a recording this way, but I see what you're saying: You want an all-in-one "cleanup" option when you decide to cancel the recording because you want to tune away from the active channel.


You got it. I think that situation is currently the only place in the UI you're not offered the option to delete the partial.

I guess the question is how to properly describe it. Maybe:

*When trying to tune away from one of two RECORDINGS in progress, offer the option to DELETE whatever partial recording will remain.*

Does that sound better? /steve


----------



## Thaedron

Steve said:


> You got it. I think that situation is currently the only place in the UI you're not offered the option to delete the partial.
> 
> I guess the question is how to properly describe it. Maybe:
> 
> *When trying to tune away from one of two RECORDINGS in progress, offer the option to DELETE whatever partial recording will remain.*
> 
> Does that sound better? /steve


That sounds great! I've run into this from time to time. In fact I was pleasantly surprised to find this implemented in the retart receiver logic.

This may be the only remaining spot, but I would go so far as to say "*any action that cancels a recording in progress should present the option to either A) cancel the action, B) continue the action and keep the partial recording or C) continue the action and delete the partial recording*."


----------



## Steve

Thaedron said:


> That sounds great! I've run into this from time to time. In fact I was pleasantly surprised to find this implemented in the retart receiver logic.


+1. That was a very nice touch. With the HR2x, DirectTV addressed this one inelegant part of the DirecTiVo UI that constantly frustrated me. No matter how you stopped or canceled an in-progress HR10 recording, you always had to go back to the PLAYLIST and delete the partial.



> This may be the only remaining spot, but I would go so far as to say "*any action that cancels a recording in progress should present the option to either A) cancel the action, B) continue the action and keep the partial recording or C) continue the action and delete the partial recording*."


Thanks! We can put that in the INFO balloon as added guidance for this request.

/steve


----------



## The Merg

There is the same problem if you use the Cancel option when deselecting a show from the Guide that is currently recording as well (I've documented this in my R22-100 Issues post). 

When you go into the Guide and deselect a show that is recording on another channel, you are prompted to Cancel the current show or Cancel All if it is part of a SL. When you choose either Cancel option, it leaves the partial recording behind. I think you should be given the option to Cancel and Keep or Cancel and Delete (along the same lines that you want to implement the Keep or Delete for partial recordings that you are tuning away from).

- Merg


----------



## Drew2k

Sounds like you have a good wishlist item here. :up:


----------



## Jlg

When I look at a list of episodes, I would either like the original air date shown in the final list, or when I select one of the lines to do an info to get the oad, and then do a go back to check the next one, I would like the cursor to return to the one I just checked, not to the top of the list. This is especially a pain when there are pages of listings to work back down (e.g. cycling for the Tour de France) and guess which one I just looked at.


----------



## Flyrx7

Custom Folders.

I think it would be nice to be able to make and name your own custom folders, then drag whatever shows you want into them, similar to windows explorer.
That way I can put concerts and music shows in a single folder, animated shows in another, the wifes Lifetime shows, etc, and so on.

As harddrives get bigger and people saving more content, that would be a great benefit. That and DLB.

Frank


----------



## Steve

Jlg said:


> ... or when I select one of the lines to do an info to get the oad, and then do a go back to check the next one, I would like the cursor to return to the one I just checked, not to the top of the list.


Based on your comments, I think you'd be a fan of this existing Wish List request:

*While viewing INFO for a program selected from any list, CHAN UP/DOWN (or RED/GREEN) should display the INFO for the PREV/NEXT program from that list.*

This request is an effort to duplicate the functionality of the DirecTiVo, which allowed you to easily move from one program description to another, without having to return to the episode list in between to select another showing. If you haven't already let DirecTV know how you value this request, please do so here. TIA. /steve


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> When you go into the Guide and deselect a show that is recording on another channel, you are prompted to Cancel the current show or Cancel All if it is part of a SL. When you choose either Cancel option, it leaves the partial recording behind. I think you should be given the option to Cancel and Keep or Cancel and Delete (along the same lines that you want to implement the Keep or Delete for partial recordings that you are tuning away from).


Since we now have a second case where there's no option to delete the partial, I think *Thaedron's* suggestion now makes more sense than mine, and the INFO balloon should list the examples *Merg *and I reported.

*Any option to cancel a RECORDING in progress should offer the option to "delete the partial" that will be left behind.*

The INFO balloon could say: "Currently, there are at least two known areas where this is not the case. (1) When you try to "tune away" from one of two recordings in progress and...

*Merg*, can you give me specific instructions on how to duplicate the error you're reporting so I can describe it in the INFO for the request? TIA. /steve


----------



## The Merg

Steve said:


> Since we now have a second case where there's no option to delete the partial, I think *Thaedron's* suggestion now makes more sense than mine, and the INFO balloon should list the examples *Merg *and I reported.
> 
> *Any option to cancel a RECORDING in progress should offer the option to "delete the partial" that will be left behind.*
> 
> The INFO balloon could say: "Currently, there are at least two known areas where this is not the case. (1) When you try to "tune away" from one of two recordings in progress and...
> 
> *Merg*, can you give me specific instructions on how to duplicate the error you're reporting so I can describe it in the INFO for the request? TIA. /steve


Select a show to record out of the Guide that is currently airing (that would be able to be created into a SL) on another channel than you are currently watching . Double-R)) on it to create the SL and it will also start recording the show. Wait a minute. Then click the R)) button on that show to clear off the R)) icon. It will prompt to Cancel the current recording or Cancel all future recordings. Selecting either will leave the partial recording in your PlayList.

BTW, if you select a show that cannot be created into an SL, the cancel prompt simply offers to cancel the current recording, but still leaves the partial recording.

- Merg


----------



## Jlg

Is there some way to say when I search for shows, put the VOD stuff last. I hate having to wade through five pages of low quality crud before the real channels start.


----------



## Drew2k

Jlg said:


> Is there some way to say when I search for shows, put the VOD stuff last. I hate having to wade through five pages of low quality crud before the real channels start.


If you do Keyword Searches, you can add the following filter after your other search terms, and it will exclude VOD titles from the search: *NNOT VOD*

EX: MOON NNOT VOD

If you're doing a Title Search, however, there's no way to exclude VOD from the results.


----------



## Jlg

Thanks Drew, at least that's something but a real pain without a keyboard or mouse  I suppose it would be pointless to ask for an option. Is there an option to sort by original air date rather than channel?


----------



## Rob-NovA

Jlg said:


> Thanks Drew, at least that's something but a real pain without a keyboard or mouse  I suppose it would be pointless to ask for an option. Is there an option to sort by original air date rather than channel?


Jlg, you should be able to do text entries with the numeric keypad on the remote. It's called triple-tap. For example, to enter VOD, you would enter 8886663. It's like entering text on a mobile phone. It's not perfect, but a lot easier than the hunt and peck method on screen.


----------



## Drew2k

Rob-NovA said:


> Jlg, you should be able to do text entries with the numeric keypad on the remote. It's called triple-tap. For example, to enter VOD, you would enter 8886663. It's like entering text on a mobile phone. It's not perfect, but a lot easier than the hunt and peck method on screen.


I could be wrong on this, but I don't think Triple-Tap is in the current National Release software. However, the software currently being *tested* is a candidate for National Release and it has Triple Tap, so hopefully within a few weeks everyone will have it ...


----------



## Rob-NovA

Drew2k said:


> I could be wrong on this, but I don't think Triple-Tap is in the current National Release software. However, the software currently being *tested* is a candidate for National Release and it has Triple Tap, so hopefully within a few weeks everyone will have it ...


Hmmm, now you've got me thinking (not necessarily a good idea! :lol I could have sworn triple-tap came live with the introduction of the boolean searches. I just looked at the release notes forum and see boolean search capability coming out around 0x022B (thereabouts), but don't see triple-tap explicitly.

I've been on CEs for a while though, so I may be mistaken. Perhaps one of the gurus can chime in here, just to put my mind at ease, otherwise it's gonna bug me! (I'll get over myself in a few hours I'm sure...)


----------



## Drew2k

I just checked release notes for the current CE cycle, and Triple Tap is listed as a new feature, so it's not yet national. Hope that puts you at ease a few hours earlier!


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:
 

> Select a show to record out of the Guide that is currently airing (that would be able to be created into a SL) on another channel than you are currently watching . Double-R)) on it to create the SL and it will also start recording the show. Wait a minute. Then click the R)) button on that show to clear off the R)) icon. It will prompt to Cancel the current recording or Cancel all future recordings. Selecting either will leave the partial recording in your PlayList.
> 
> BTW, if you select a show that cannot be created into an SL, the cancel prompt simply offers to cancel the current recording, but still leaves the partial recording.


Thanks, *Merg*. So I think this should cover the cases we're aware of:

*Any option to cancel a RECORDING in progress should offer the option to "delete the partial" that will be left behind.*

The INFO balloon will say: _There are at least two known actions where this option is not offered. (1) When you try to "tune away" from one of two recordings in progress or (2), when you select a currently airing GUIDE show to record (different from the one you are watching). If you *(R)* or *(R))* the show, but then use *(R)* (or *(R))*) to cancel that recording in progress._

/steve


----------



## Rob-NovA

Drew2k said:


> I just checked release notes for the current CE cycle, and Triple Tap is listed as a new feature, so it's not yet national. Hope that puts you at ease a few hours earlier!


Thanks Drew!


----------



## Steve

I'll try to get a new Wish List "news" thread started later on today or tomorrow, but in the meantime, I added these two requests to the list today, so if you like them, please vote on them here. TIA. /steve
__________​
*When LiveTV is interrupted by 'OK to Change Channel?' or 'Cancel Recording?', ask the viewer which recording they'd like to cancel.
*__________​
*Any option to cancel a RECORDING in progress should offer the option to "delete the partial" that will be left behind.*

The INFO balloon will say: _There are at least two known actions where this option is not offered. (1) When you try to "tune away" from one of two recordings in progress or (2), when you select a currently airing GUIDE show to record (different from the one you are watching). If you *(R)* or *(R))* the show, but then use *(R)* (or *(R))*) to cancel that recording in progress, you're only offered an option to delete the SL._


----------



## rey_1178

I'M NEW to this. i just voted on the wish list. does D actually look at this and have they made changes off of this list?


----------



## Steve

rey_1178 said:


> I'M NEW to this. i just voted on the wish list. does D actually look at this and have they made changes off of this list?


Yes and Yes.  The "completed items" section on the results page are all past list requests that DirecTV has addressed in the year and a half of the list's existence. /steve


----------



## The Merg

Steve said:


> I'll try to get a new Wish List "news" thread started later on today or tomorrow, but in the meantime, I added these two requests to the list today, so if you like them, please vote on them here. TIA. /steve
> __________​
> *When LiveTV is interrupted by 'OK to Change Channel?' or 'Cancel Recording?', ask the viewer which recording they'd like to cancel.
> *


Ya know, I kept meaning to submit that one, but kept forgetting. That was something that always bugged me when the channel needed to be changed for a recording. That should not be too hard to implement as the coding is already present for canceling a recording or changing the channel.

- Merg


----------



## rey_1178

i would like when you schedule a program that in the options of recording the series and so on that we would also include an auto tune option like the HD receivers without having to go around it using other tricks. i don't always want to record something. i just want to be reminded that it's coming on. also please come up with an update that makes these boxes as quick as my H21 receiver. The H21 responds super fast to every command. we need this for the HR21 series.


----------



## gregjones

Keyword search results grouped by title:

*HD CCHAN 501 550* should result in a list grouped by title. This should be a good way to see all movies in the guide in HD over the next x days.


----------



## mbuser

I would like to have an option to go to the bottom of the Todo list. Don't believe I remember seeing that in the current wish list. It would make it easier to maneuver through the list.


----------



## Drew2k

mbuser said:


> I would like to have an option to go to the bottom of the Todo list. Don't believe I remember seeing that in the current wish list. It would make it easier to maneuver through the list.


I believe there's a general item to allow the cursor to wrap around the top/bottom of the list to the other end, for example, to press UP at the top of the list to wrap to the end of the list. That wishlist item should cover both menus and lists, so you should be good!


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> I believe there's a general item to allow the cursor to wrap around the top/bottom of the list to the other end, for example, to press UP at the top of the list to wrap to the end of the list. That wishlist item should cover both menus and lists, so you should be good!


*Drew *is correct. This request applies to all lists/directories/etc. within the UI:

*Continue to scroll the cursor to the bottom (or top) when reaching the top (or bottom) of a list or menu pane. E.g., move from "Aiwa" up to "Zenith" in the remote code list, or "Zodiac" down to "24" in the PLAYLIST.*

If you haven't yet had a chance to let DirecTV know how you value this request, please do so here.  /steve


----------



## EricJRW

mbuser said:


> I would like to have an option to go to the bottom of the Todo list. Don't believe I remember seeing that in the current wish list. It would make it easier to maneuver through the list.


Funny that this is on the last page... I was going to appologize if it's been mentioned in the previous pages, and then add it.

For me, even something like the first press of MENU... I'd like to then press up and go directly to "Parental, Fav's & Setup" , then SELECT, then up again to go directly to "System Setup" (as a new owner, I've been spending a lot of time there).... Not down down down all the time.


----------



## Drew2k

EricJRW said:


> Funny that this is on the last page... I was going to appologize if it's been mentioned in the previous pages, and then add it.
> 
> For me, even something like the first press of MENU... I'd like to then press up and go directly to "Parental, Fav's & Setup" , then SELECT, then up again to go directly to "System Setup" (as a new owner, I've been spending a lot of time there).... Not down down down all the time.


Within menus and lists, the CHANNEL UP and DOWN keys act as PAGE keys, so you can still get to the Setup option in one click after hitting MENU, just by pressing CHANNEL DOWN.


----------



## EricJRW

Drew2k said:


> Within menus and lists, the CHANNEL UP and DOWN keys act as PAGE keys, so you can still get to the Setup option in one click after hitting MENU, just by pressing CHANNEL DOWN.


Ooh, thanks for that! :righton:

OK, new wish...

A shortcut on the info screen that takes you to signal strength for that sat/xp (or channel in the case of OTA).

PS. Going to go print that tips page now...


----------



## gully_foyle

While I think that any number of things ought to change in the HR2x series, staring with "Channels I Get", I find myself voting down almost everything in the wish list. 

Not because I think that a given change is a bad idea, but because -- in a questionable effort to move "DON'T-CARE" votes to the "FOR" column -- so many things are now suggested as "options."

THIS IS A VERY BAD IDEA.

As any long-time firmware developer will tell you the ABSOLUTE WORST THING a manager can say when a design choice comes up is "do it both ways." Not only does it resolve nothing, but often the reasons that each "side" has involve how difficult it is to fit the other method into the system. Often they are both right, and shoving both methods in may be more than twice as hard.

Consider: if you make every control an option, then no two user's boxes work the same. All bugs are now idiosyncratic and nothing can be duplicated. Further, given N options, the number of software paths go up AT LEAST by N LOG N. If the software options are badly chosen -- so that they resist grouping or even work at cross purposes -- the size of the added software may be huge.

In short, there is probably no surer way to break the existing software than to make everything an option. It's a design surrender. What we used to call a cop-out.

BE HONEST. SAY WHAT YOU WANT AND DON'T WANT. But this "survey" where damn near anything is marked "have your cake and eat it, too" is utterly worthless. And worse.


----------



## psweig

It's also a Bad idea to have everything out of the user's control. You wind up with what we (consultants) call Facist software, where the manufacturer thinks he knows better than you do, what is good for you. Software/firmware should be written with basic functionality set, and the bells and whistles at the user's option.


----------



## Steve

kcmurphy88 said:


> Not because I think that a given change is a bad idea, but because -- in a questionable effort to move "DON'T-CARE" votes to the "FOR" column -- so many things are now suggested as "options."


Actually, if a request is literally for an option the voter doesn't really care about, it should remain "neutral". It should only be voted a "Thumbs up" when it's a feature the voter would actually use. I believe the voting guidance for the Wish List makes this clear and it seems the voters understand, because at least half a dozen "optional" requests are scoring neutral or lower.

That said, I understand the point you're trying to make, but have to respectfully disagree with you.

If you examine the "completed items" list on the Wish List results page, you'll see that most of these granted requests were only addressed in spirit, and not literally. IOW, how they were actually worded had little bearing on how they were ultimately implemented. I believe the DirecTV engineers understand when options are appropriate, and when they're not.

The role of the Wish List, IMHO, is to float popular concepts to DirecTV... to let them know there's some desire by the voters for a new feature or for an existing feature to be implemented in another way. So our list is really not a set of demands, but rather suggestions we hope DirecTV will consider during their brainstorming sessions.

/steve


----------



## Flyrx7

Steve said:


> The role of the Wish List, IMHO, is to float popular concepts to DirecTV... to let them know there's some desire by the voters for a new feature or for an existing feature to be implemented in another way. So our list is really not a set of demands, but rather suggestions we hope DirecTV will consider during their brainstorming sessions.
> 
> /steve


At the very least, they should utilize this informational database while designing the next gen unit. Design the software around the best of the best feature set on the front end, as opposed to trying to do everything with software updates after the fact.

I believe D* may have rushed this box to market before they really knew what it was going to be. I'm sure they had the best intentions and a solid idea, but things may not have gone quite as planned and knocked them off course for a bit. I'm sure there is a lot of pressure on the software programmers having to be reactionary to all the reliability issues instead of being proactive to the original design theory. But that's just my theory.

Another theory is this box is just a stepping off point. To do all the things everyone seems to want in a HD DVR, the unit will have to be bit more robust. I just really don't think they can do everything necessary via a software update. I agree that if you start trying to add everything to the current software, as on option or not, the code will likely break (more).

Designing it from the ground up using what they've learned thus far would likely yield a very high quality unit, but at what cost to D*? Are they too committed to the current design to go back now? Would they even have to go back? I guess we'll know if we either *don't* get anymore measurable upgrades, or if they come out with a better box. I guess a third option would be to try all of it with the current software and have a buggy unit from here on out (or at least having a longer "break-in" period). Who knows?

While I may be sounding too critical, I do like the box. There are several functions that are very nice and forward thinking, but then there are some that I think, WTH? I am very happy with my machine for the most part. Just a little frustrated.

That being said, I'm really looking forward to a next gen receiver. I'd gladly commit to another 2 years, hell, I'd go 4, for a good next gen unit, one with better reliabilty and higher valued features, most notably, DLB and MRV (that work!)

There are many great ideas on the wish list, but after it's all said and done, it is still just a wish list. Not all wishes will come true. But if you're going to 
wish, might as well make it worth your while. I'll wish for DLB.

Regards,
Frank


----------



## BattleScott

If it has been proposed before, or if I am displaying bad form by posting to this thread in this manner, I appologize.
There are a few threads currently open where users (like myself) are SATISIFIED with the software we are currently using, or at least were at one point, and have become unsatisified due to a forced update of software.

I WISH : That either through a menu setting in the DVR itself, or perhaps a enable/disable option on the MyDirecTV site, that the user could keep from getting updates to the DVR. 

Thanks.


----------



## Steve

BattleScott said:


> If it has been proposed before, or if I am displaying bad form by posting to this thread in this manner, I appologize.
> There are a few threads currently open where users (like myself) are SATISIFIED with the software we are currently using, or at least were at one point, and have become unsatisified due to a forced update of software.
> 
> I WISH : That either through a menu setting in the DVR itself, or perhaps a enable/disable option on the MyDirecTV site, that the user could keep from getting updates to the DVR.
> 
> Thanks.


I agree that software upgrades, especially those that introduce new capabilities, often introduce unanticipated glitches in features that used to work properly,

I don't agree that folks should be allowed to pick and choose which s/w release they would like to remain on, however. It would be a customer service nightmare for DirecTV to troubleshoot 5-6 different national release versions, depending on which one you settled on. By keeping everyone on the same release. not only will it allow CSR's to better help customers, but the hope is that any new bugs introduced will be reported by MORE users, making it easier for DirecTV to diagnose and fix any new issues that arise.

That said, what I would be in favor of is a separare releas of a "stripped down" HR2x. E.g., I don't use ACTIVE, DOD or remote viewing on a PC, and I can live without Media Sharing. I would love a simpler DVR, wiith no more capabilities than the HR10 had, that just stuck to basic scheduling and recording, perhaps with MRV capabilities added in the future.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Rob-NovA

Steve said:


> That said, what I would be in favor of is a separare releas of a "stripped down" HR2x. E.g., I don't use ACTIVE, DOD or remote viewing on a PC, and I can live without Media Sharing. I would love a simpler DVR, wiith no more capabilities than the HR10 had, that just stuck to basic scheduling and recording, perhaps with MRV capabilities added in the future.


Steve, while I can see the reasoning behind this thought process, I don't see how a stripped down version of the DVR code would be beneficial other than a "possible" performance boost. The features you cited are all dependent on user interaction and don't do anything on their own, so they aren't detrimental to the performance of the DVR. So, taking them out doesn't help the end user. If you don't use the features, they lie dormant.

Am I missing something more fundamental?


----------



## Steve

Rob-NovA said:


> Steve, while I can see the reasoning behind this thought process, I don't see how a stripped down version of the DVR code would be beneficial other than a "possible" performance boost. The features you cited are all dependent on user interaction and don't do anything on their own, so they aren't detrimental to the performance of the DVR. So, taking them out doesn't help the end user. If you don't use the features, they lie dormant.
> 
> Am I missing something more fundamental?


If, in fact, those features are entirely dormant when unused, I'd agree with you 100%. I don't know for a fact if that is the case, however. It's very possible there are processes running in memory related to these features that not only steal processor cycles and memory, but may also introduce dependencies that affect how some of the "basic" features behave.

/steve


----------



## Rob-NovA

Steve said:


> If, in fact, those features are entirely dormant when unused, I'd agree with you 100%. I don't know for a fact if that is the case, however. It's very possible there are processes running in memory related to these features that not only steal processor cycles and memory, but may also introduce dependencies that affect how some of the "basic" features behave.
> 
> /steve


True, you do have a point, but, IMHO, it seems unlikely. I think a better way would be to have the ability to disable those features by a configuration option in the setup menu. It could be tied into parental controls or something like that since a few of the features cited do incur a cost. This would also allow D* to ship one version of code (per platform of course) to all users.


----------



## Coffey77

Seeing as this Wish List has grown leaps and bounds and beyond - This has probably already been posted...

That said, I was playing a movie and enjoy being able to advance to the "tick" marks with the FFWD button PUSH and HOLD. I would like to ask/suggest for a "manual" setting of these tick marks that over-ride the natural set ones. That way, I can set a "tick" at a place between the marks, maybe in a spot I'd like to go back to that's between two other marks. I know 15 minutes goes by quick with 4xRW/FFWD but there's been more times that I go beyond or before the actual place I want to go and end up wasting more time than if I had just watched the whole movie over again. (Okay, a little exaggeration (sp) but you get the idea.


----------



## Steve

Coffey77 said:


> I would like to ask/suggest for a "manual" setting of these tick marks that over-ride the natural set ones. That way, I can set a "tick" at a place between the marks, maybe in a spot I'd like to go back to that's between two other marks.


Andy, do you mean something different than the existing "Bookmark" feature? Not sure if you're aware of it, but you can currently set a "bookmark" and jump to it as follows:


SET a Bookmark (only in a recording): Press PAUSE > GREEN > PAUSE
Press YELLOW > JUMP TO BOOKMARKS to go to the one you want, or:
Press and hold FF or RW to to JUMP to the next or previous BOOKMARKS. (This will also SKIP TO TICKS.)
DELETE a Bookmark: Press YELLOW > JUMP TO BOOKMARKS > Select the bookmark, Press DASH twice

We also have this Wish List request, which might come in handy as well. I believe this is either an old REPLAY or current DISH DVR feature:

*OPTION to jump ahead or back in a recording by pressing "3-FF", e.g., to jump ahead 3 minutes, or "1-5-RW" to jump back 15 minutes.*
And as you know, *PRESS AND HOLD has "got to go"*. We have another long-standing Wish List request to replace it:

*During FF or RW, LEFT/RIGHT arrows should SKIP-TO-TICKS, and UP/DOWN arrows should SKIP TO START/END.*
/steve


----------



## shmengie

i searched this thread (for 'vod') but didn't find my wishlist request. so, here goes:

i am currently downloading the entire first season of 'mad men.' unfortunately, they all appear as separate entries in my show list, as opposed to the sw creating a folder and throwing them in there. so, santa claus, i want downloaded episodes of the same show to appear in a folder.

ta da!


----------



## BuffaloDenny

Don't know if this is already contained in this mega thread, but I would love to see a network connection status option added. As a reference, my PS3 is connected to my wireless home network, and I can check the strength of that connection through their menu bar, i.e 50%, 75%, etc. 

My HR20 is also wireless, but goes through a WGA which then connects to the ethernet port, so I would love to be able to check from time to time if my signal strength is consistent or varies, based on the location of my router.


----------



## Steve

shmengie said:


> i searched this thread (for 'vod') but didn't find my wishlist request. so, here goes:
> 
> i am currently downloading the entire first season of 'mad men.' unfortunately, they all appear as separate entries in my show list, as opposed to the sw creating a folder and throwing them in there. so, santa claus, i want downloaded episodes of the same show to appear in a folder.
> 
> ta da!


This may be because the shows are named in such a way that the HR2x doesn't know they are the same show. They are listed as _Mad Men 101_, _Mad Men 102_, etc. If the shows were simply named _Mad Men_, it m ight be a different story, but then it would be difficult to choose which episodes to pick from the VOD directory. Maybe what's really needed are folders on the VOD side?

I'm not sure if you can AUTORECORD VOD titles, but if you set up a keyword AUTORECORD for *mad men 1*, that would record only the VOD episodes into the same folder. I just tried setting it up, but nothing's shown up in my TODO list yet. Anyone know if this will work?

Great show, BTW. I'm looking forward to Season 2.

/steve


----------



## Steve

BuffaloDenny said:


> Don't know if this is already contained in this mega thread, but I would love to see a network connection status option added. As a reference, my PS3 is connected to my wireless home network, and I can check the strength of that connection through their menu bar, i.e 50%, 75%, etc.
> 
> My HR20 is also wireless, but goes through a WGA which then connects to the ethernet port, so I would love to be able to check from time to time if my signal strength is consistent or varies, based on the location of my router.


Would be nice, but your PS3 can report signal strength because the wireless adapter is an integrated component married to the PS3 operating system software. AFAIK, the HR2x h/w and s/w has no way of knowing whether the device communicating via the RJ-45 jack is a wired or wireless router, bridge, etc.

And even if the HR2x did know, is there an industry standard protocol for exchanging wireless signal strength information?

/steve


----------



## shmengie

Steve said:


> This may be because the shows are named in such a way that the HR2x doesn't know they are the same show. They are listed as _Mad Men 101_, _Mad Men 102_, etc...
> 
> /steve


yeah, i thought of that. i figger there must be room for a flag in the header info: "this is an episode of mad men. treat it as such." i think the folder thing takes care of itself after that. either way, it can't be that difficult to implement. well, hold on...after 0x0235 and 0x0251, maybe it would be!

guess they why it's called a wishlist... :sigh:


----------



## EricJRW

OK, here's a wish (suggestion) - Sorry if it's come up before:

When entering text (i.e. Search for Shows), why not used those pretty colored buttons for "CLR", "SPC", "DEL" and "Continue" rather than having to cursor to those actions? Seems like it would be much easier to just press the yellow button for a space rather than selecting it from a matrix.

Also, it would be nice if there was a shortcut to enter advanced search modifiers, e.g. AALL, AANY, NNOT. 

I was kinda surprised the BACK button was still back, not backspace... But if you made BACK backspace, in text entry screen, then one colored button could bring up an auto-type keyword page (press blue, a screen, with AALL, AANY, NNOT appears, AANY is already highlighted, so it one more button press up or down to get to AALL or NNOT, then select).

OK, hope that makes sense... 

BTW, I'm happy searches are saved... My first sat receiver not only saved searches, but continuously look for matches, so the results list was always populated.


----------



## psweig

EricJRW said:


> OK, here's a wish (suggestion) - Sorry if it's come up before:
> 
> When entering text (i.e. Search for Shows), why not used those pretty colored buttons for "CLR", "SPC", "DEL" and "Continue" rather than having to cursor to those actions? Seems like it would be much easier to just press the yellow button for a space rather than selecting it from a matrix.
> 
> Also, it would be nice if there was a shortcut to enter advanced search modifiers, e.g. AALL, AANY, NNOT.
> 
> I was kinda surprised the BACK button was still back, not backspace... But if you made BACK backspace, in text entry screen, then one colored button could bring up an auto-type keyword page (press blue, a screen, with AALL, AANY, NNOT appears, AANY is already highlighted, so it one more button press up or down to get to AALL or NNOT, then select).
> 
> OK, hope that makes sense...
> 
> BTW, I'm happy searches are saved... My first sat receiver not only saved searches, but continuously look for matches, so the results list was always populated.


If you use triple tap the cursor keys work for space and clear.


----------



## groove93

There should be an option to turn Media Share on or Off. I haven't done so many reboots since working with Windows 95 and 98.


----------



## EricJRW

psweig said:


> If you use triple tap the cursor keys work for space and clear.


I figured there might be a trick... I tried several things, but not that... If something like the colored buttons was done, there could also be a nice on-screen reminder (or color code the options).

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RandCfilm

After having the HR21 for a few weeks now, here is a wish item of mine.

When searching for shows using the [episode] button. Mark the shows that are "First Run", and I would love to see the First Aired Date also.

Seeing 4 of 19 are "First Run" just as a teaser was neat at first. But having to go into each individual show to see the First Aired Date to find the new shows got old quick.


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> Seeing 4 of 19 are "First Run" just as a teaser was neat at first. But having to go into each individual show to see the First Aired Date to find the new shows got old quick.


I hear ya. We actually have a related request on the list that would make it easy to quickly scroll through the descriptions of each episodes on a particular list. (This is exactly how the HR10 used to work):

*While viewing INFO for a program selected from any list, CHAN UP/DOWN (or RED/GREEN) should display the INFO for the PREV/NEXT program from that list.*

The INFO balloon for this request reads: _This behavior should apply to showings selected from the PLAYLIST, TODO LIST, HISTORY, PRIORITIZER, EPISODES and SEARCH RESULTS._

For those that like this idea and haven't already voted for it, please do so here. TIA. /steve


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve said:


> For those that my like this idea and haven't already voted for it, please do so here. TIA. /steve


Already gave the :up: on the wish list for this also.


----------



## maui2k8

Having only been a customer of DirecTV I have a limited amount of time with my HR-21 receivers, but do have some feedback based on past DVRs I have used...

1) Display an icon or something that actually shows you that a particular episode is first run or repeat. Currently for example on Dirty Joba there are say 3 of 6 first run shows when viewing the episodes which is of no use since the grid does not display which shows are considered first run. 

2) Easy way to setup a "Channel" that will always record a particular show on any channel. For example, type in "Friends" and any show with the title containing the word "Friends" on any channel would record.

3) Personal Categories for recorded shows. Currently I can only seem to view the my playlist of recorded shows in a list or category filter and group the recorded shows by a particular category I create.

4) Easy way to create a category that displays and/or records movies from a particular genre without having to input additional criteria such as "HD" along with "Movies"

5) Option to select a repeating time slot for a particular show without having to manually select them to record every week or with a manual recording time. for example, I would like to record Mythbusters every Wednesday at 12 AM weekly. currently the HD DVR does not allow me the option to choose the time slot I would like that show to be recorded. This is somewhat frustrating as if three shows are to record at the same time, one will lose out as the receiver does not seem to know to pick the next available showing since there is a conflict. I do not think I should have to specify a manual recording time or record shows individually for this... 

6) If you select Guide Twice and filter on a category for say - HDTV - once you select the channel and go back to the guide again the filter is not still in use. If I selected the HDTV shows for the guide, it should remember what I chose last especially if the receiver is still on and has not been turned off.

Maybe some of the items I have listed are possible and I just have not figured out how to do some of the things I perceive as missing features yet...

Comments?


----------



## Steve

maui2k8 said:


> 2) Easy way to setup a "Channel" that will always record a particular show on any channel. For example, type in "Friends" and any show with the title containing the word "Friends" on any channel would record.


You might want to check out this thread. If I want to record all episodes of _Friends _on my local channel 11, I can currently set up a KEYWORD AUTORECORD as follows: *friends TTITLE CCHAN 11*


> 4) Easy way to create a category that displays and/or records movies from a particular genre without having to input additional criteria such as "HD" along with "Movies"


Category types can be entered as KEYWORDS as well. HD can also be used as a KEYWORD. So, e.g., you can create a KEYWORD AUTORECORD as follows: *horror HD, SHOW TYPE, MOVIES
*


> 5) Option to select a repeating time slot for a particular show without having to manually select them to record every week or with a manual recording time. for example, I would like to record Mythbusters every Wednesday at 12 AM weekly. currently the HD DVR does not allow me the option to choose the time slot I would like that show to be recorded. This is somewhat frustrating as if three shows are to record at the same time, one will lose out as the receiver does not seem to know to pick the next available showing since there is a conflict. I do not think I should have to specify a manual recording time or record shows individually for this...


You can currently set up a recurring MANUAL recording for every Wednesday at 12AM and assign it whatever priority you like in the PRIORITIZER. That said, we have the following request on the Wish List as well, so be sure to vote for it here, if you haven't already:

SERIES LINK setup options: *RECORD: *[First Run/Repeat/Both/All with Duplicates]*; RECORD THIS TIME SLOT ONLY?:* [Y/N]*; RECORD THIS WEEK-DAY ONLY?:* [Y/N]*; KEEP AT MOST:* [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]*; WHEN LIMIT REACHED:* [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]*;* *AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?:* [Y/N]

/steve


----------



## dyker

Wondering if you could consider adding the request in this post for the wishlist.


----------



## RAD

I'd like to see a 'sleep' mode added as something that could be toggeled on/off via the menus. What this mode would do is when the box is put in standby and there are no recordings going on that the box stops buffering content onto the harddrive. I put a HR20 in our bedroom and when trying to sleep you can hear the harddrive head movement as it's bufferning the last channel it was tuned to. It would be nice to have a way to quiet that down when not needed.


----------



## mbuser

I have two requests for the todo list.

1. Display 10 items per page instead of 5. This could be done easily by moving the text to the top of the screen.

2. Add the ability to go to the top (yellow button) or bottom (green button) of the list.


----------



## RandCfilm

While in guide make the blue button advance +1.5 hours instead of having to use the right arrow 3 times on 1/2 hour shows to advance the time 1/2 hour. When I am scanning the grid moving the time the full 1 1/2 hours shown on the screen is fine I can see all showings. No need to move 1/2 or 1 hour blocks to see whats coming up.

Steve your up to tell me why I am wrong  ([exit] key debate)


----------



## squawk

I would like the ability to enter slow motion w/o having to hold a button down for a few seconds while praying whether it's going to work or not.

I recommend either a separate button (i.e. the yellow button while in PLAY mode) or by hitting the PLAY button once (w/o holding) when in PLAY mode.

Also, please, please make MANAGE RECORDINGS more accessible w/o having to hit a remote button 6 times to get to MANAGE RECORDINGS menu.

Oh, yeah, before I forget, I'd like to have back Media Share again.


----------



## ATARI

squawk said:


> I would like the ability to enter slow motion w/o having to hold a button down for a few seconds while praying whether it's going to work or not.
> 
> I recommend either a separate button (i.e. the yellow button while in PLAY mode) or by hitting the PLAY button once (w/o holding) when in PLAY mode.
> 
> Also, please, please make MANAGE RECORDINGS more accessible w/o having to hit a remote button 6 times to get to MANAGE RECORDINGS menu.
> 
> Oh, yeah, before I forget, I'd like to have back Media Share again.


How about having just one button press to get to your To Do list?

<DUCKS!> 

Hint: Buy a Universal remote and program a macro.


----------



## MattDing

I'd like to add a request to the wish list.

When the parental controls on the system are locked and you navigate to a program that exceeds the set ratings limit a menu comes up asking you to unlock the program or cancel.

I'd like to see an option added to that menu to unlock the system for four hours. Right now the only way to access that feature is through the Parental Controls section of the menu.

Every night after my son goes to bed I find myself tuning to a program, unlocking it, then having to go into the menu and unlock the controls for four hours to keep from having to do it every time I switch channels. It would be nice if we had the option to do that with the first locked program that is tuned to.


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> While in guide make the blue button advance +1.5 hours instead of having to use the right arrow 3 times on 1/2 hour shows to advance the time 1/2 hour. When I am scanning the grid moving the time the full 1 1/2 hours shown on the screen is fine I can see all showings. No need to move 1/2 or 1 hour blocks to see whats coming up.
> 
> Steve your up to tell me why I am wrong  ([exit] key debate)


You're not wrong. You just haven't carefully scanned the Wish List! :lol: We've got a similar request I hope you'll give a thumbs up to:

*In the Guide, the FF and REW buttons should move 1 screen sideways.*

TIA.  /steve


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve said:


> You're not wrong. You just haven't carefully scanned the Wish List! :lol: We've got a similar request I hope you'll give a thumbs up to:
> 
> *In the Guide, the FF and REW buttons should move 1 screen sideways.*
> 
> TIA.  /steve


I had that already marked as a :up: & I did forget about it though.
If you are going to make use of the FF and REW keys, make the skip forward and jump back keys 3 hr jumps.


----------



## RandCfilm

While in the information screen for a specific episode, ie (Episode Title - Monday's Show) add a [Showings] button to search for that specific episode title along with the [Episodes] button.

1. [Episodes] button lists all upcoming episodes in that series (as it does now)

2. [Showings] button lists all upcoming episodes for that specific episode (like it does for the movies)

Steve, I did go back and review the wish list this time. :lol: I did not see anything about listing specific series episodes. I'm sure if I missed it you will let me know, Master and holder of all wish list knowledge.


----------



## squawk

ATARI said:


> How about having just one button press to get to your To Do list?
> 
> <DUCKS!>
> 
> Hint: Buy a Universal remote and program a macro.


One button to access the To Do list would be great. This thread is about wish list, not about buying another remote to remedy poor design interface created by DirecTV's team of engineers. Half of these problems they created by continually morphing what the remote & the GUI offer, often for the worse, not the better.

MORE IMPORTANTLY, I strongly recommend that the FF & REW SPEEDS of the DVR be adjusted (i.e. SLOWED down) to adjust for MPEG4 content. MPEG4 recorded or live content cannot be viewed smoothly in 1st FF speed. In contrast, MPEG2 & OTA content can. The DVR's FF & REW speeds need to be adjust to reflect the "reality" of frame-to-frame" quality of MPEG4 content v. MPEG2 content so the user experience is relatively the same. Presently, it isn't.


----------



## Rob-NovA

squawk said:


> One button to access the To Do list would be great. This thread is about wish list, not about buying another remote to remedy poor design interface created by DirecTV's team of engineers. Half of these problems they created by continually morphing what the remote & the GUI offer, often for the worse, not the better.
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, I strongly recommend that the FF & REW SPEEDS of the DVR be adjusted (i.e. SLOWED down) to adjust for MPEG4 content. MPEG4 recorded or live content cannot be viewed smoothly in 1st FF speed. In contrast, MPEG2 & OTA content can. The DVR's FF & REW speeds need to be adjust to reflect the "reality" of frame-to-frame" quality of MPEG4 content v. MPEG2 content so the user experience is relatively the same. Presently, it isn't.


+1


----------



## loudo

I would like to see the ability to filter out PPV shows, from the DOD Listings. Many of us subscribe to the Premier Package and prefer to wait until they show up on the Premium Movie Channels.


----------



## ejohnson

My request has to do with using dtv website to schedule a recording. 

I would like to have the ability to pad my recording while setting it up. It is not currently an option, so if I use it to set up a recording I still have to remember to pad it when I get home.

Recording sports, I always pad the end "just in case"

Thank you

I too would like to see the DOD menus changed to filter out PPV, and would also like to see it filter out premium channels I do not get HBO, MAX,etc


----------



## Lord Vader

Can we get more than two IR codes on these units? On my main TV, I've got two HR20-700s connected and an HR10-250. All are controlled by my Harmony 880. If I want to add another HR20 (don't ask me why), I won't be able to because it doesn't have an IR code different from the other two. TIVOs had up to 10 remote codes from which to choose. It'd be nice to see the HR20s/HR21s have more than just two, especially considering that they lack DLB!


----------



## squawk

I'd also like to see the ability to trim recorded content. Really coulda used such capability after recording about 8 hours of Olympics a day past week.

Rather see engineering team design such creative capabilities into DVR rather than rather stupid (sorry) "improvements such as the colors or extra non-essential inform in the GUI.


----------



## psweig

Lord Vader said:


> Can we get more than two IR codes on these units? On my main TV, I've got two HR20-700s connected and an HR10-250. All are controlled by my Harmony 880. If I want to add another HR20 (don't ask me why), I won't be able to because it doesn't have an IR code different from the other two. TIVOs had up to 10 remote codes from which to choose. It'd be nice to see the HR20s/HR21s have more than just two, especially considering that they lack DLB!


I second this.


----------



## Lord Vader

FWIW, I did speak to someone in DirecTV's tech support about this when I called about something else. I explained how TIVO had 10 remote codes--from 0 to 9--to select if one wanted to control multiple TIVOs. The tech support guy said they were aware of the HR2X limitations in this regard, and he said he believed it could be fixed with a software upgrade. Whether or not that's true, I'd love to have that happen.


----------



## Steve

Lord Vader said:


> FWIW, I did speak to someone in DirecTV's tech support about this when I called about something else. I explained how TIVO had 10 remote codes--from 0 to 9--to select if one wanted to control multiple TIVOs. The tech support guy said they were aware of the HR2X limitations in this regard, and he said he believed it could be fixed with a software upgrade. Whether or not that's true, I'd love to have that happen.


*Ability to remotely control more than two HR20/21's in the same room via IR.*

In spite of this request being the least popular among Wish List voters, I've steadfastly not moved it to the "back burner" because it's a request that if implemented will certainly be transparent to users who don't need it, but extremely helpful to those who do.

I'm actually kind of upset that folks that have no need for this feature have voted it so many "Thumbs Downs". That's not how we should be voting. If a feature is one we won't use, but won't interfere with our use of the DVR, we should be voting "Neutral", which is the default vote. The instructions for using "Thumbs Down" clearly states: "Vote *THUMBS DOWN* if a feature would negatively impact your HR20 user experience..."

/steve


----------



## bltx1

Ability to remotely control more than two HR20/21's in the same room via IR.


Thanks!!!!! 

The lack of IR control sets is a big deal if you need them.


----------



## Drew2k

I've been complaining about only having two IR code sets for as long as I've been a DBSTalker, so I'm glad we're seeing some noise on this long desired feature!


----------



## Lord Vader

You're welcome. I am glad the Dark Side is stirring things up!


----------



## nowandthen

Steve said:


> *Ability to remotely control more than two HR20/21's in the same room via IR.*
> 
> In spite of this request being the least popular among Wish List voters, I've steadfastly not moved it to the "back burner" because it's a request that if implemented will certainly be transparent to users who don't need it, but extremely helpful to those who do.
> 
> I'm actually kind of upset that folks that have no need for this feature have voted it so many "Thumbs Downs". That's not how we should be voting. If a feature is one we won't use, but won't interfere with our use of the DVR, we should be voting "Neutral", which is the default vote. The instructions for using "Thumbs Down" clearly states: "Vote *THUMBS DOWN* if a feature would negatively impact your HR20 user experience..."
> 
> /steve


Although my vote was previously "neutral", I changed it to thumbs up to cancel out one thumbs down vote. And I may actually want this if and when MRV arrives. I for one will "rent" more HR20/21/22's if MRV were available, but alas that is for another thread. 

Steve maybe your format needs a more tweaking. Perhaps something different from thumbs up/thumbs down. Or for items that wouldn't negatively impact other users, instead of thumbs down it would be "I know this won't affect my experience, but I'm voting negatively just to move my other wishes higher". :lol:


----------



## nowandthen

Oops, I already voted for the option to control more than 2 HR20's via IR in the same room. OH well... I tried.

Steve, Maybe Items that have no impact to other users should not have the thumbs down option? I suppose this will skew results in your current format, so maybe have different categories. Cataory 1: enhancements that don't impact the way it currently functions. And catagory 2: Enhancements that would impact current functionality. Just a thought.


----------



## Steve

nowandthen said:


> Oops, I already voted for the option to control more than 2 HR20's via IR in the same room. OH well... I tried.
> 
> Steve, Maybe Items that have no impact to other users should not have the thumbs down option? I suppose this will skew results in your current format, so maybe have different categories. Cataory 1: enhancements that don't impact the way it currently functions. And catagory 2: Enhancements that would impact current functionality. Just a thought.


I may need to revisit this. Emphasizing those distinctions are currently the intent of the blue, yellow and green "balls" next to each request:








= CURRENT FUNCTIONALITY OR BEHAVIOR WILL CHANGE.







= CURRENT FUNCTIONALITY OR BEHAVIOR MAY CHANGE.







= CURRENT FUNCTIONALITY OR BEHAVIOR WILL NOT BE ADVERSELY AFFECTED.

/steve


----------



## cadet502

Steve,

I didn't participate in the early versions of the wishlist as I didn't get my HR20 till last fall, so if this has been discussed, please ignore.

Has there been any thought to using a ranking system for each group? For instance in the "recording" section of the wishlist, there are 12 items. I am in favor of 6 of them, and the other 6 are of no use to me. It is tempting to give the other 6 a thumbs down to push them down the list, thus "helping" my 6 move up. But, of the 6 I favor, there is one I would like to give 10 thumbs up to. (can you guess which one)  

With the thumbs up/down, and 100 votes, you might have 1 item with 70 votes and the "second place" with 65 votes, but it might be that the "second place" item would be placed #1 in priority by all 65 voters, and the item with 70 votes would average 4th in priority. I don't know how much influence the wishlist has in helping set the priority for changes over at D*, but it seems like they pay some attention to it. Right now all of my thumbs up are counted the same, while their importance to me varies greatly.

Just a thought, thanks for listening.


.


----------



## Steve

cadet502 said:


> For instance in the "recording" section of the wishlist, there are 12 items. I am in favor of 6 of them, and the other 6 are of no use to me. It is tempting to give the other 6 a thumbs down to push them down the list, thus "helping" my 6 move up. But, of the 6 I favor, there is one I would like to give 10 thumbs up to. (can you guess which one)


The Wish List instructions are very clear, in spite of the fact that some choose to ignore them. 
*
You are not being asked to prioritize the order DirecTV might implement our requests.**
Instead, you're simply being asked whether or not you'd use a particular feature, or whether or not a particular feature, if implemented, would diminish your enjoyment of the HR2x.
*

In this respect, the list is "self-ranking" and DirecTV knows that by working first on features that the most people say they will use, they'll see the most "bang for the buck" for their programming efforts.

/steve


----------



## dbronstein

cadet502 said:


> With the thumbs up/down, and 100 votes, you might have 1 item with 70 votes and the "second place" with 65 votes, but it might be that the "second place" item would be placed #1 in priority by all 65 voters, and the item with 70 votes would average 4th in priority. I don't know how much influence the wishlist has in helping set the priority for changes over at D*, but it seems like they pay some attention to it. Right now all of my thumbs up are counted the same, while their importance to me varies greatly.


This is my issue with the wishlist system as well. Just because someone would use a feature doesn't mean they consider it to be important or care if it is added.


----------



## Steve

dbronstein said:


> This is my issue with the wishlist system as well. Just because someone would use a feature doesn't mean they consider it to be important or care if it is added.


Technically a correct statement, but I think that by and large, if enough people say they will use a feature if implemented, the majority of those features are worth implementing.

No voting system will ever be "perfect". We tried a "prioritization" voting system in the first two revisions of the Wish List, and the rankings weren't as intuitively "right" as these seem to be.

/steve


----------



## cadet502

Steve said:


> The Wish List instructions are very clear, in spite of the fact that some choose to ignore them.
> *
> You are not being asked to prioritize the order DirecTV might implement our requests.**
> Instead, you're simply being asked whether or not you'd use a particular feature, or whether or not a particular feature, if implemented, would diminish your enjoyment of the HR2x.
> *
> 
> In this respect, the list is "self-ranking" and DirecTV knows that by working first on features that the most people say they will use, they'll see the most "bang for the buck" for their programming efforts.
> 
> /steve


Thanks for the response. I've looked over my responses and changed a fair number back to neutral from thumbs down.

.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> There are now only three voting options for each item:
> 
> *THUMBS UP*
> *NEUTRAL*
> *THUMBS DOWN*
> /steve luciani


I gotta say, after careful consideration, that I hate the switch away from five voting options.

Please go back! I hope you didn't throw away the data from previously cast votes.


----------



## Steve

cadet502 said:


> Thanks for the response. I've looked over my responses and changed a fair number back to neutral from thumbs down.
> 
> .


Thanks, Cadet! Appreciate it.  My hope iis that others who may not have voted that way will follow your example.

/steve


----------



## dbronstein

Steve said:


> Technically a correct statement, but I think that by and large, if enough people say they will use a feature if implemented, the majority of those features are worth implementing.
> 
> No voting system will ever be "perfect". We tried a "prioritization" voting system in the first two revisions of the Wish List, and the rankings weren't as intuitively "right" as these seem to be.
> 
> /steve


I agree no system will be perfect, but this statement makes it sound like you changed the system because you didn't like the results it gave. And your comments about the "Ability to remotely control more than two HR20/21's in the same room via IR" item also suggests that you are trying to skew the results:



> In spite of this request being the least popular among Wish List voters, I've steadfastly not moved it to the "back burner" because it's a request that if implemented will certainly be transparent to users who don't need it, but extremely helpful to those who do.


You are also making an argument in favor of ranking items. If this is "extremely helpful" to some people, then they should be able to rank it higher than items that they would use if available but don't really care about it.

Again, I appreciate all the work you have done on the wishlist. At the same time, I don't think that ranking items simply by the number of people who say they will use each one is a good way to establish a priority order.


----------



## Steve

dbronstein said:


> Again, I appreciate all the work you have done on the wishlist. At the same time, I don't think that ranking items simply by the number of people who say they will use each one is a good way to establish a priority order.


I appreciate being appreciated! Thanks! :lol: And I'm not trying to "skew" the results, just performing my role as "editor" as best I can. Notice I did not change the "remotely control more than two HR2x's in the same room" score. I just left it at the dead bottom of the list rather than move it to the back burner, because it absolutely harms no one if implemented.

Before changing the scoring system from "work on them in this order" to "would you use this feature", I actually privately polled several dbsTalk "veterans" (more than 12, IIRC) who all favored the new approach. When it comes time for me to hang up my editor's hat, I'll let the new editor decide if there might be a better way to do it. 

/steve

PS: I'm curious which items of these "top 25", based on my ranking system, are ones that you don't feel are worth implementing? If the answer is "none of them", then maybe the Thumbs Up/Down system isn't so bad? Just food for thought. 
*
When LiveTV is interrupted by 'OK to Change Channel/Cancel Recording?', ask the viewer which recording they'd like to cancel.
Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in SEARCH results.
Recording HISTORY should always display the correct reason a show was "Canceled", "Deleted", or "Not Recorded".
OPTION to backup your HR20 settings and/or SERIES LINKS via network or USB drive.
Allow editing of the "CHANNELS I GET" list, similar to the way the OFF-AIR channel list is editable.
During FF or RW, LEFT/RIGHT arrows should SKIP-TO-TICKS, and UP/DOWN arrows should SKIP TO START/END. 
Dual Live Buffers - Toggle between two live shows with 30+ minute buffers on each.
When "First Run/Repeat" status is unknown, use a program's "Original Air Date" to calculate it.
OPTION to display more GRID GUIDE information. More channels and hours.
Ignore CHANNEL UP/DOWN while watching recordings, to prevent inadvertently exiting PLAYBACK or clearing the LIVE buffer.
Any option to cancel a RECORDING in progress should offer the option to "delete the partial" that will be left behind.
Multi-Room Viewing via the Ethernet Port.
Show the highlighted program's description in the "To Do List" and "History", instead of a static message.
When a scheduled recording's start or end time will slightly conflict with scheduled recordings in a different time slot, do not cancel any recordings. Record one as a "partial".
OPTION for the PROGRESS BAR to clear immediately when hitting PLAY to exit from a CRUISE CONTROL function, or after the last ADVANCE.
Up to FFX3, automatically switch to PLAY at the end of a commercial block.
Ignore irrelevant words or punctuation ("Manual:", A, An, The, 'Til) when alphabetically sorting MY PLAYLIST. 
SERIES LINK setup options: RECORD: [First Run/Repeat/Both/All with Duplicates]; RECORD THIS TIME SLOT ONLY?: [Y/N]; RECORD THIS WEEK-DAY ONLY?: [Y/N]; KEEP AT MOST: [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]; WHEN LIMIT REACHED: [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?: [Y/N]
Undelete, or the ability to allow user acccess to a "recycle bin" to restore a recording.
Flag "partial" recordings on the PLAYLIST. The show's PROGRESS BAR should reflect the partial time as well. 
AUTORECORD matches should be grouped in PLAYLIST folders named for the recorded shows' titles, just as if they were recorded by SERIES LINKS.
"Negative padding" OPTION. The ability to schedule a recording to start late or end early by "N" minutes.
An "UPDATE NOW" option to immediately populate the TO DO LIST with all matching programs in the GUIDE, after scheduling a SL, AUTORECORD, or re-ordering the PRIORITIZER.
Display LONG CHANNEL NAMES in the CHANNELS I GET or CUSTOM channel set-up lists.
Continue to scroll the cursor to the bottom (or top) when reaching the top (or bottom) of a list or menu pane. E.g., move from "Aiwa" up to "Zenith" in the remote code list, or "Zodiac" down to "24" in the PLAYLIST.
*


----------



## dbronstein

Steve said:


> PS: I'm curious which items of these "top 25", based on my ranking system, are ones that you don't feel are worth implementing? If the answer is "none of them", then maybe the Thumbs Up/Down system isn't so bad? Just food for thought.


Apparently I'm misunderstanding the purpose of the wish list. All those items are worth implementing, I don't think too many people would dispute that. I thought the intent was to rank the items in order of highest demand, and that's where I have a problem with the system - I don't think it's doing that accurately. If the intent is just to identify items that are worth putting in, then I think the system is achieving that goal.


----------



## Syzygy

I'd say that the only one not worth spending resources to implement is #25. IMHO, there are other suggestions, not on your list, with much more merit.


----------



## ATARI

Steve,

DLB is only 7th?!?

Or is this top 25 list in no particular order?

And the 50 series limit not on the list at all??

Just curious.


----------



## Lord Vader

Ha! Base this poll in Cook County and you'd have DLB in first place with many people voting as often as they wished--even after they died.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> I'd say that the only one not worth spending resources to implement is #25. IMHO, there are other suggestions, not on your list, with much more merit.


I only listed the 25 items with the most "Thumbs Up". There are about 85 items on the list in total. You can see them all here.

And while you're there, if you haven't already, please be sure to take the survey. /steve


----------



## Steve

ATARI said:


> Steve,
> 
> DLB is only 7th?!?
> 
> Or is this top 25 list in no particular order?
> 
> And the 50 series limit not on the list at all??
> 
> Just curious.


Yup. DLB is only 7th! One explanation may be that the more recent voters may not be HR10/HDVR2 converts, so they don't know what they're missing.

*Increase the SERIES LINK limit to more than 50* is currently at #29.

/steve


----------



## Steve

Lord Vader said:


> Ha! Base this poll in Cook County and you'd have DLB in first place with many people voting as often as they wished--even after they died.


Tht speaks to another change we made for Rev 3 of the Wish List. Because we now require registration, I'm hopeful that all 952 voters who've taken the survey so far are "unique" (and still with us! :lol. /steve


----------



## Lord Vader

Registration? Who needs registration?


----------



## dbronstein

Steve said:


> Yup. DLB is only 7th! One explanation may be that the more recent voters may not be HR10/HDVR2 converts, so they don't know what they're missing.


Another explanation is that it is accurately ranked based on how many people want DLB compared to other features. If there was a way for people who want it to show how important it is to them (and it's safe to say that it is very important to a lot of people), then it would probably be ranked higher.



> *Increase the SERIES LINK limit to more than 50* is currently at #29.


Same here - this is very important to the people who want it, but there is no way to indicate that in the survey.


----------



## Syzygy

I think there'll be a lot more votes for increasing the limit this fall, after members try linking to all the new series (just to try them out) in addition to their old favorites. But then it'll be rather late; the time to lift the limit is *now*. D* should be a leader, not a follower.


----------



## Steve

dbronstein said:


> Another explanation is that it is accurately ranked based on how many people want DLB compared to other features. If there was a way for people who want it to show how important it is to them (and it's safe to say that it is very important to a lot of people), then it would probably be ranked higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Increase the SERIES LINK limit to more than 50* is currently at #29.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here - this is very important to the people who want it, but there is no way to indicate that in the survey.
Click to expand...

If DirecTV actually worked on new features in the order we rank them, your point would be well taken.

If you look at the completed items section of the results page, however, you'll see that there is no correlation between how high a feature ranked and in what order DirecTV chose to implement it. It seems that the more important thing is for an request simply to be on the list... period, and hope that DirecTV sees fit to address it at all.

Just relating my observations. I've been following the list and the completed items scrupulously since March of '07, and I can see no rhyme or reason for why some features get implemented and others don't, in spite of their popularity among Wish list voters. It probably has more to do with which sections of the code the engineers happen to be working on at the time. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Draconis

> This is just a re-type of one of my earlier posts in another thread. Placed here as requested.


On a serious note, one thing I would like to see is another viewing mode added to the HR20/21's and DIRECTV2PC application.

On a wide screen HDTV we currently have Pillar Box, Strech, Crop, and "Original Format". I would like to add a format for when (say the SciFi channel) broadcasts a movie in letterbox format on their HD channel, resulting in you getting a black box all the way around the screen.

I think I would call the new mode "zoom" and it would crop the image both horizontally and vertically (to deal with those pesky letterboxed HD broadcasts).

Thoughts?


----------



## mocarob

add an option to split a recorded program.
(so i can delete the portion I dont want)


----------



## Steve

Draconis said:


> On a serious note, one thing I would like to see is another viewing mode added to the HR20/21's and DIRECTV2PC application.
> 
> On a wide screen HDTV we currently have Pillar Box, Strech, Crop, and "Original Format". I would like to add a format for when (say the SciFi channel) broadcasts a movie in letterbox format on their HD channel, resulting in you getting a black box all the way around the screen.
> 
> I think I would call the new mode "zoom" and it would crop the image both horizontally and vertically (to deal with those pesky letterboxed HD broadcasts).
> 
> Thoughts?


Actually, doesn't "CROP" take care of this already? At least that's the mode I use when viewing content such as you describe. If so, we have this request on the current list:

*OPTION to automatically output SD programs with "Letterbox" in their program description in CROP format on 16:9 displays. Otherwise, use the user-default format.*

If not for this reason, what does crop currently do that is different? TIA. /steve


----------



## nowandthen

/begging mode on/

Let's have more votes for #18: SERIES LINK setup options: RECORD: [First Run/Repeat/Both/All with Duplicates]; RECORD THIS TIME SLOT ONLY?: [Y/N]; RECORD THIS WEEK-DAY ONLY?: [Y/N]; KEEP AT MOST: [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]; WHEN LIMIT REACHED: [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?: [Y/N]

I had Terminator the Sarah Connor Chronicles set to Keep Until I Delete. But the repeats wiped out my oldest Keep Until I Delete, the Pilot GRRRRR! I know some people think this is as it should be, but for me Keep Until I delete means keep until *I* delete!

Come on folks, vote for #18, then everyone can have it their way!

/begging mode off/


----------



## Draconis

Steve said:


> Actually, doesn't "CROP" take care of this already? At least that's the mode I use when viewing content such as you describe. If so, we have this request on the current list:
> 
> *OPTION to automatically output SD programs with "Letterbox" in their program description in CROP format on 16:9 displays. Otherwise, use the user-default format.*
> 
> If not for this reason, what does crop currently do that is different? TIA. /steve


My apologies for the late reply.

If you are watching a SD broadcast on a wide TV then crop works well.

However, certain HD channels (SciFi is one of them) have started broadcasting programming that was *already* letterboxed in HD and (for some strange reason) they put pillars on the sides to make it fit a wide TV instead of cropping the picture to make it fit.

Since the HD broadcast includes both the letterboxing and pillars as part of the broadcast you get a black box completely encirculating the screen.

Format controls like crop do nothing on the HD wide screen since they are used for SD channels, not HD.

That is why I proposed "zoom", it would only be used on wide screen TV's for HD channels that got double-teamed by both letterboxing and pillars.


----------



## Hollingshead

One of the "features" that I most miss from my DirecTivo box is that, if I enter a non-existent channel, it will tune to the closest existing channel. So I used to navigate by knowing about where the old movies were, where the news channels were, where the music channels were, etc., without needing to memorize actual channel numbers. Now I put in a number that's close to that I want but not quite right and I get no channel found, or some similar error message. I realize that I could use the guide more or simply memorize a few more channels, but the old way worked great for me.

Anybody else navigate that way?

Sorry if this is already in this monster thread somewhere, but my searches were fruitless.

And thanks for all the work to maintain this thread, which I credit with a lot of the vast improvement in my HR20 over the years.

Best,
Kevin


----------



## Syzygy

Hollingshead said:


> ... Anybody else navigate that way?


Yep, I used to do that on my HR10. However, wrong-but-close channel numbers *do* work in the guide, so I'm happy with that.

[OT: I wish they worked in _Edit Settings -> Ch's I Get_, but a bug there prevents jumping to a channel (in some cases) even when you enter an _existing_ channel's number.]


----------



## t_h

nowandthen said:


> I know some people think this is as it should be, but for me Keep Until I delete means keep until *I* delete!
> 
> Come on folks, vote for #18, then everyone can have it their way!


This kills me. No other dvr product I'm aware of does this in this manner. Tivo, Dish, Comcast and Mythtv all actually keep the shows until you delete them.

We used to put season passes on the tivo with a KUID and limit 5 for my kids shows and the reruns of MASH my wife likes to watch sometimes. It'd record 5 and stop. We'd watch one and delete it and get another one. With this setup, I have to delete the series links and recreate them a couple of times a month or its impossible to watch live tv and you get conflicts every time you try to record a single instance show. Putting in a SL just until I get enough episodes and then deleting it and two weeks later having someone complain that they're out of episodes on something they want to watch is a huge, huge PITA.


----------



## dbronstein

t_h said:


> This kills me. No other dvr product I'm aware of does this in this manner. Tivo, Dish, Comcast and Mythtv all actually keep the shows until you delete them.
> 
> We used to put season passes on the tivo with a KUID and limit 5 for my kids shows and the reruns of MASH my wife likes to watch sometimes. It'd record 5 and stop. We'd watch one and delete it and get another one. With this setup, I have to delete the series links and recreate them a couple of times a month or its impossible to watch live tv and you get conflicts every time you try to record a single instance show. Putting in a SL just until I get enough episodes and then deleting it and two weeks later having someone complain that they're out of episodes on something they want to watch is a huge, huge PITA.


This is what I find really fascinating reading these boards - everyone watches in different ways. I like the way Directv does it. Maybe it's because of the timing or amount of shows we do this for, but I hardly ever run into conflicts because of this.

I agree it would be nice to have an option to do it the other way as well.


----------



## t_h

You should give it a whirl with 8-10 shows like Barney and MASH, which are on about 11,000 times per day, every day and couple it with ~50 series links. 

With the other recording products, doing a 'limit=x' and no KUID produces the same results as what the HR's do. It'll keep recording over the oldest episode with a new one when it sees it.

The only difference is that the other recording products do not delete any episodes when they're marked "keep until I delete", the user has to do it.

The one thing the directv method does for you is it'll delete shows that arent marked KUID before it'll delete ones labeled KUID. Which would function the same way if it were done like all the other recording products.

I'm surprised they did it the way they do it just for the sake of continuity for customers switching from other products.


----------



## tkrandall

ned23 said:


> I did a search and hadn't noticed any other requests for a web browser on the wishlist. I used to have several UltimateTv's and they had WebTv built right in. It wasnt a full bown web experience but you could check e-mail and find info about something you were watching. Since ethernet is functional for internet use it doesn't seam to hard for a company like let's say Opera design a simple web browser for DirecTv or even in house.


I was thining about this as well the other day. And what about use of a browser for streaming video like ESPN360?


----------



## Syzygy

Now that there's a 50-character limit on Boolean search expressions, I'd like to suggest allowing, for example:

• "-VOD" as a synonym for "NNOT VOD"
• "#501" as a synonym for "CCHAN 501"
• "TT" as a synonym for "TTITLE"
• "NN" as a synonym for "NNAME"

BTW, I totally agree with *nowandthen *-- Keep Until *I *Delete! -- even though I don't usually collect episodes of a series.

As for having a web browser built in -- no thanks, I like to use my computer for that!


----------



## pschmidt64

Hi - 

Haven't posted to the wishlist before...and this may have been mentioned, but two things I'd love added:
1) Ability to quickly 'start' a media share I set. I very often play a 'Play List' from my media share, but it takes me 5-6 'next item' to get there. I'd love to hit a single button or two, and have it go start my playlist immediately. Just reduce the time in getting there. (Get me to music with one button would do too.)

2) Ability to easily cancel a single show from a recorded series. Many times I'll record a series from History channel or SciFi...and they have 'ShowX' day...which records a dozen shows which I've already seen. I don't mind going through the 'ToDo' list to cancel these, but would love to have a single button 'Cancel this espisode'. If you hit the record button it cancels the series...not what I want.

Maybe these are already there and I just don't know about it...if so, I'd love to know.

Thx,

Perry


----------



## Flyrx7

I wish the 30 second slip wouldn't slip forward 35 seconds, and then back up 5. That 5 second spoiler in football kind of sucks.

What would be even better is if we could set it to a user definable period of time, like 25 seconds, to match the play clock in football.


----------



## Flyrx7

I also wish we could edit our recorded programs. Like deleting the 1 hour extra I have to pad certain sporting events. Set a start bookmark and an end one, delete everything between them. That sort of thing.


----------



## Steve

Flyrx7 said:


> I wish the 30 second slip wouldn't slip forward 35 seconds, and then back up 5. That 5 second spoiler in football kind of sucks.


If you terminate the SLIP by hitting PLAY, you will see about 5 seconds of AUTOCORRECT on MPEG-4 recordings (nor will you have advanced a full 30 seconds). This is normal and is intended to correct for the average user's reflexes, same as when you terminate FFX2-4 by hitting PLAY.

Unless something has changed, if you let the SLIP end naturally (i.e., on it's own), there is no AUTOCORRECTION, so the problem you're reporting shouldn't happen. And if it is happening, it's a "bug" that should be reported in the appropriate "issues" thread for whatever software release you're on.

/steve


----------



## Steve

pschmidt64 said:


> 2) Ability to easily cancel a single show from a recorded series. Many times I'll record a series from History channel or SciFi...and they have 'ShowX' day...which records a dozen shows which I've already seen. I don't mind going through the 'ToDo' list to cancel these, but would love to have a single button 'Cancel this espisode'. If you hit the record button it cancels the series...not what I want.


If you're viewing the EPISODES list for a SL you've created, or viewing the TODO LIST, you can just ARROW UP/DOWN to the showing you'd like to cancel and hit the STOP button to cancel just that particular recording.

Of course doing so would be a lot simpler if DirecTV would implement this long-standing Wish List request:
*
Show the highlighted program's description in the "To Do List" and "History", instead of a static message.*

Just my .02. /steve

PS: Can't confirm this now, but I believe you can also hit STOP while hovering over an episode in the GUIDE to just cancel that instance, and not the entire SL. You might want to see if that works.


----------



## Steve

mocarob said:


> add an option to split a recorded program.
> (so i can delete the portion I dont want)





Flyrx7 said:


> I also wish we could edit our recorded programs. Like deleting the 1 hour extra I have to pad certain sporting events. Set a start bookmark and an end one, delete everything between them. That sort of thing.


This suggestion existed in prior iterations of the Wish List and was "back-burnered" due to lack of voter support.

/steve


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Now that there's a 50-character limit on Boolean search expressions, I'd like to suggest allowing, for example:
> 
> • "-VOD" as a synonym for "NNOT VOD"
> • "#501" as a synonym for "CCHAN 501"
> • "TT" as a synonym for "TTITLE"
> • "NN" as a synonym for "NNAME"


Good idea for TTITLE and NNAME. I'm also hopeful we'll someday see a DD for DDATE, per this Wish List request:

*Offer a "DDATE" operator for KEYWORD SEARCHES/AUTORECORDS. *_Here are some examples of how "DDATE" might be used. *CSI DDATE 2008* would limit the search to those episodes containing the string "CSI" that aired anytime in 2008. *CSI DDATE 0108* would more specifically limit the SEARCH to January, 2008. *CSI DDATE 0108 0308* would limit the SEARCH to January and March of 2008. *CSI DDATE 0108...0308* would limit the search to January through March of 2008. The "1" key could cycle through special characters, like "...".
_
Regarding *+/-*, I've long been an advocate of the Google method. I.e., *-Damon -Hanks *means the results must not contain either of those actors. *+DiNiro +Crystal* means the results must contain both of those actors. *No +/-* before a word means it's optional, i.e., the show info may or may not contain those words, but if it does, it should rank higher on the results list.

For literal phrase matching, I'd like to be able to surround the phrase with double-quotes, again similar to the Google convention. So *"gone with the wind"* will only match that movie (or shows about that movie).

We also have an existing request for channel # handling:*







*​ *CCHAN operator recognition of channels as follows: "CCHAN 4-1 200 231# 400&#8230;410" will find shows on channels 4-1, 200, 231(SD) or 400,401&#8230;410.*

Perhaps CCHAN can be abbreviated as CHN (or something shorter).

/steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve, *# *is not an obvious synonym for *SD*, but it is a long-standing synonym for *number*. Since the suggestion hasn't been acted on, it can be amended to request a different character to stand for SD... *! *or *@ *come to mind.

On a lighter note, *# *(sharp) standing for something that's dull and fuzzy is rather ironic, no?

Another amendment to the suggestion comes to mind: Use *two *dots (as in Pascal and Modula-2) rather than three to indicate a sequence.

P.S.
I'm with you on *DD*, and the use of quotes and the *+ *sign as in Google.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Steve, *# *is not an obvious synonym for *SD*, but it is a long-standing synonym for *number*. Since the suggestion hasn't been acted on, it can be amended to request a different character to stand for SD... *! *or *@ *come to mind.
> 
> On a lighter note, *# *(sharp) standing for something that's dull and fuzzy is rather ironic, no?
> 
> Another amendment to the suggestion comes to mind: Use *two *dots (as in Pascal and Modula-2) rather than three to indicate a sequence.
> 
> P.S.
> I'm with you on *DD*, and the use of quotes and the *+ *sign as in Google.


I hear you re: the #. I"ll change '#' to 's', (for *S*D), though if DirecTV implements these requests, they'll probably come up with their own conventions anyway. As long as the concepts are up there, I trust they'll figure out a way to let us shorthand them.

"".." as in Pascal or Modula-2"... you must be as old as me! :lol: (55, a.k.a. "the new 45"!)

/steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> "".." as in Pascal or Modula-2"... you must be as old as me! :lol: (55, a.k.a. "the new 45"!) /steve


Older. I'm officially a geezer, at 72. :nono2: My first language on the job was *R*eport *P*rogram *G*enerator (the first one, not RPG-2).

Seriously, though, two dots can save one character, and characters are now precious.

Another suggestion: I recall how useful the trailing asterisk (***) was as a wild card in TiVo searches. (Just last night I wished I could use one on my DVR+.) DirecTV could go TiVo one better, and allow a leading asterisk as well!

Oh, and how about letting us search for channel names, as in *HBO** or, better yet, *HBO*HD *-- using an _internal _asterisk.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Seriously, though, two dots can save one character, and characters are now precious.


Actually the ellipsis (...) is a single ASCII character (#2026) that I imagine could be cycled through on the same key of the remote that produces other non-alpha characters, so not an issue of wasting characters. 



> Another suggestion: I recall how useful the trailing asterisk (***) was as a wild card in TiVo searches. (Just last night I wished I could use one on my DVR+.)


Currently, a KEYWORD search for "mad" will find "madison" and "made" as well, so a trailing asterisk after a stem word is implied.



> DirecTV could go TiVo one better, and allow a leading asterisk as well!
> 
> Oh, and how about letting us search for channel names, as in *HBO** or, better yet, *HBO*HD *-- using an _internal _asterisk.


Agree.

/steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> Actually the ellipsis (...) is a single ASCII character (#2026) that I imagine could be cycled through on the same key of the remote that produces other non-alpha characters, so not an issue of wasting characters.


Of course; how silly of me! I had seen the suggested cycle of special characters on the "0" key, and forgot about it.


> _Currently, a KEYWORD search for "mad" will find "madison" and "made" as well, so a trailing asterisk after a stem word is implied._


I didn't know that. If it's documented, I missed it.

Which brings up what must be a sore point with everyone who tries to use Boolean searches... *Where the @#%$ is the fargin documentation?* I mean the complete, official documentation.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> Currently, a KEYWORD search for "mad" will find "madison" and "made" as well, so a trailing asterisk after a stem word is implied.


Whoever added the following text to the long Wish List entry for SEARCH/AUTORECORD seems to be assuming that the default, invisible trailing "*" does not exist (after search is enhanced?):

_... e.g., a SEARCH for CSI* -CARUSO -repeat might find all first-run episodes of "CSI" and "CSI: NEW YORK", but not "CSI: MIAMI", in which David Caruso stars. A SEARCH for LAW* +NOTH would only find episodes of "Law & Order" and "Law & Order: Criminal Intent" in which Chris Noth appears._

Also, I was unable to find any mention of an implicit trailing "*" elsewhere.

BTW: I should mention that the TMS (Tribune Media Services) data for _Law & Order: Criminal Intent_ always lists Chris Noth for every episode, no matter whether he's in it or not. I expect the data will continue to include Chris Noth's name long after he has left the show (which it seems he just did, in the season finale).


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Whoever added the following text to the long Wish List entry for SEARCH/AUTORECORD seems to be assuming that the default, invisible trailing "*" does not exist (after search is enhanced?):
> 
> _... e.g., a SEARCH for CSI* -CARUSO -repeat might find all first-run episodes of "CSI" and "CSI: NEW YORK", but not "CSI: MIAMI", in which David Caruso stars. A SEARCH for LAW* +NOTH would only find episodes of "Law & Order" and "Law & Order: Criminal Intent" in which Chris Noth appears._
> 
> Also, I was unable to find any mention of an implicit trailing "*" elsewhere.


 That text was added so the user could decide when s/he wants a wildcard SEARCH. At minimum, it should be a configurable option, IMHO. Otherwise, you may get lots of unwanted hits. Automatic stemming as currently implemented is probably more appropriate for TTITLE or NNAME searches, where the data that will be searched have been narrowed down by those operators.



> BTW: I should mention that the TMS (Tribune Media Services) data for _Law & Order: Criminal Intent_ always lists Chris Noth for every episode, no matter whether he's in it or not. I expect the data will continue to include Chris Noth's name long after he has left the show (which it seems he just did, in the season finale).


We noticed that too. Very frustrating for my daughter-in-law to find episodes she wants to watch. She's in the *noth NNOT donofrio* camp. 

/steve


----------



## JMCecil

I apologize in advance if this is already in the discussion. I did my best to catch up. But, it looks like the wish to improve the guide data is gone? I see the features for search improvements, but not the one to actually improve the content of the guide data. I thought that used to be on the list? The quality/quantity in the guide info is currently terrible in contrast to TIVO/RePlay.


----------



## Steve

JMCecil said:


> The quality/quantity in the guide info is currently terrible in contrast to TIVO/RePlay.


AFAIK, there has never been a request to "improve" the quality of the GUIDE data per se, only one to show more GUIDE channels and hours on each display screen. IIRC, there was a request to display Original Air Date, which has been completed. (As an aside, we now have a request on the list to use OAD to determine First Run / Repeat status.)

To your point, I am a long-time TiVo/Sat60/HR10/HDVR2 user, and I don't recall seeing more program info than we get now, especially since the current HR2x beta now displays up to 6 actors. We now see the show's TITLE, DESCRIPTION, YEAR, ORIGINAL AIR DATE, CAST, WRITERS and DIRECTOR, along with all the subject CATEGORIES that the show belongs to.

I'm curious what else is missing, in your opinion? Can you provide an example? TIA.

/steve


----------



## JMCecil

Steve said:


> AFAIK, there has never been a request to "improve" the quality of the GUIDE data per se, only one to show more GUIDE channels and hours on each display screen. IIRC, there was a request to display Original Air Date, which has been completed. (As an aside, we now have a request on the list to use OAD to determine First Run / Repeat status.)
> 
> To your point, I am a long-time TiVo/Sat60/HR10/HDVR2 user, and I don't recall seeing more program info than we get now, especially since the current HR2x beta now displays up to 6 actors. We now see the show's TITLE, DESCRIPTION, YEAR, ORIGINAL AIR DATE, CAST, WRITERS and DIRECTOR, along with all the subject CATEGORIES that the show belongs to.
> 
> I'm curious what else is missing, in your opinion? Can you provide an example? TIA.
> 
> /steve


Hmmm, is that in a beta release or something? I only see TITLE, YEAR (sometimes), ACTORS (none, 1 or 2), DESCRIPTION

edit: ah, I see you said it is a beta release. Here's hoping it goes national soon.


----------



## JMCecil

Steve, I want to add my thanks for your efforts on the wish list. I've had the HR20-700 since it came out. The difference is night and day between then and now. And I think this site and specifically your list has been a huge reason why it is where it is today.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> That text [suggesting there's no automatic stemming happening now] was added so the user could decide when s/he wants a wildcard SEARCH. At minimum, it should be a configurable option, IMHO...


I think you're saying the asterisk should *not ever* be implicit. At least I hope so, 'cuz that's what I think.

Too bad there's no talk (it seems) about the implicit wildcard (or "automatic stemming") anywhere else but here in this thread, and that's only over the last day or so.

Which brings me back to my plaintive cry of yesterday, "*Where the @#%$ is the fargin documentation?* I mean the complete, official documentation."

Heck, I'll settle for *un*official documentation as long as there's even an _attempt_ at completeness.


----------



## Steve

JMCecil said:


> Steve, I want to add my thanks for your efforts on the wish list. I've had the HR20-700 since it came out. The difference is night and day between then and now. And I think this site and specifically your list has been a huge reason why it is where it is today.


Appreciate the thanks, but just want to point out that the ideas on the list represent the collective wisdom of the DBSTalk community! I'm just the current list editor (and "idea herder"), having taken over from Doug Brott, the list's founding father (and the technical brains behind the list voting software).

/steve


----------



## JMCecil

Steve said:


> Appreciate the thanks, but just want to point out that the ideas on the list represent the collective wisdom of the DBSTalk community! I'm just the current list editor (and "idea herder"), having taken over from Doug Brott, the list's founding father (and the technical brains behind the list voting software).
> 
> /steve


Yes, that is true... Also, D* deserves a lot of credit for listening and implementing. This site deserves a ton of credit for developing a trusting relationship with the provider. But, I'd bet a lot of money that without your "list" the affect would have been diluted significantly.

Anyhow, I'll hold out requesting the info content fix until I get the next national. As it sounds like it is up to par now. Here's hoping my #1 wish "more guide data vertically/horizontally" comes true soon as well.


----------



## JMCecil

Syzygy said:


> Which brings me back to my plaintive cry of yesterday, "*Where the @#%$ is the fargin documentation?* I mean the complete, official documentation."
> 
> Heck, I'll settle for *un*official documentation as long as there's even an _attempt_ at completeness.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72648

I think this might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Syzygy

JMCecil said:


> ... The quality/quantity in the guide info is currently terrible in contrast to TIVO/RePlay.


I know nothing of ReplayTV, but from using an SA TiVo for 5 years and then D-TiVos for 4 years, I'm 99% sure that the data for their respective Guides was the same as in the DVR+ (except, perhaps, for the number of actors and other contributors).

TiVo and DirecTV get (and ReplayTV got, I believe) their data from one source: Tribune Media Services (TMS), an offshoot of the Chicago Tribune newspaper company. It's the responsibility of the individual local stations and national "cable" channels to provide complete, accurate and up-to-date info about their shows to TMS.

Sometimes when they would fail to do so, or couldn't provide info about schedule changes in time, TiVo would step in and push updates to SA TiVos (and D-TiVos?) on their own. Maybe DirecTV still continues that tradition; I don't know, being a DVR+ newbie.

BTW, _non_-generic data has just started to appear with some episodes of _The Daily Show_. A small sign of progress!


----------



## JMCecil

Syzygy said:


> I know nothing of ReplayTV, but from using an SA TiVo for 5 years and then D-TiVos for 4 years, I'm 99% sure that the data for their respective Guides was the same as in the DVR+ (except, perhaps, for the number of actors and other contributors).
> 
> TiVo and DirecTV get (and ReplayTV got, I believe) their data from one source: Tribune Media Services (TMS), an offshoot of the Chicago Tribune newspaper company. It's the responsibility of the individual local stations and national "cable" channels to proviide complate, accurate and up-to-date info about their shows to TMS.
> 
> Sometimes when they would fail to do so, or couldn't provide info about schedule changes in time, TiVo would step in and push updates to SA TiVos on their own. Maybe DirecTV is continuing that tradition; I don't know, being a DVR+ newbie.
> 
> BTW, _non_-generic data has just started to appear with some episodes of _The Daily Show_. A small sign of progress!


I know they all get it from the same source, but D* was not displaying all of the data. In fact they were even truncating the data they were displaying for a long time. At least that seems to be fixed. But it was real obvious when having Tivo on one TV and HR-20 on the other and seeing the description for the same show be significantly different.


----------



## spyfish007

rakstr said:


> _Doesn't that message only come up when you're in the wrong mode? If so, I'm curious why you would want to disable it? /steve_
> 
> It depends on who gets to decide what is valid or wrong.
> 
> If you switch the remote to any of the other modes from the D* mode (see AV1 exeption below) and use most "buttons" that are supposed to be understood by the receiver, you get this silly banner. Now maybe I've missed something but I thought that was the purpose of a "universal remote", to control multiple devices with one remote so this behavior seems normal and doesn't warrant such an annoying warning  Maybe that premise is wrong.
> 
> For example, I've got the D* position on one remote set for receiver 1 as RF and the other receiver set as IR on AV1 (I use IR repeaters in the house for this one). Both receivers can be displayed in my office at home
> 
> NOTE EXCEPTION: This warning doesn't come up if I switch from the AV1 to TV or, interestingly enough, from D* to AV1 if AV1 is set for a D* receiver and not a different component but does when switching from D* to TV and it shows on all displays in the house for that receiver.
> 
> WHY DISABLE AND/OR ALLOW USER PREFERENCES: If I switch a setting or something on my office TV by moving the slide bar from D* to TV, my wife gets this banner on the TV she's watching and it doesn't go away without hitting select or other valid button for that receiver.
> 
> Other annoying cases:
> 
> move the slide bar from D* to TV to change channels in the kitchen which gets D* via RF from main room on channel 3 and OTA as expected. All TVs on that receiver get the banner but the person causing it doesn't even know because they're no longer viewing D*
> move the slide bar from D* to TV to adjust the picture settings (menu key)
> move the slide bar from D* to AVX to change the input and/or listening mode on the receiver (inputs and modes map to number keys for this)
> move the slide bar to AVX to get information (info key) for a DVD
> and/or, .....
> Worse yet, it requires two presses of the key in the "new device" for it to work for the first function. I suspect the remote is complicit as it must be broadcasting something on key press one (when it is "in use" for the D* device) and then begins to act in the "new device" mode. Pretty sure they can't fix the two button press with a receiver patch but I know they can give me an option to not display the banner. It's like the "warning, coffee is hot" at McDees.
> 
> Bottom line, I don't want/need the receiver to tell me I did what I intended to do and selected a different device. I understand it can have benefits so maybe one could say after 10 key presses in the non D* mode or allow the 10 to be user set from 1 to infinity, and at the very least, have it time out.:nono2:


I'd like to vote for this one. I find it very annoying that the DVR always reminds me of my mode.


----------



## jmathey

One item I thought would be really good to have is a listing by channel option in the guide. For example, when looking at a channel listing, I have to either scroll to the right ( painfully slow), or skip 12 hours, why not have an option to highlight the channel, press select or guide again, then show all of the programming for that channel. 

Tivo had a similar option in the classic guide option where you would move the cursor to the right then scroll down hours or even days ahead to see what's on

Anyway, that's my wish item 

Thanks
John


----------



## lucky13

jmathey said:


> One item I thought would be really good to have is a listing by channel option in the guide. For example, when looking at a channel listing, I have to either scroll to the right ( painfully slow), or skip 12 hours, why not have an option to highlight the channel, press select or guide again, then show all of the programming for that channel.
> 
> Tivo had a similar option in the classic guide option where you would move the cursor to the right then scroll down hours or even days ahead to see what's on
> 
> Anyway, that's my wish item
> 
> Thanks
> John


I believe if you press INFO while the channel is highlighted (the left column) in the Guide, you get the list you're looking for. But it's slower than TiVo was, and not as easy to navigate back to the guide and then to another channel.


----------



## jmathey

lucky13 said:


> I believe if you press INFO while the channel is highlighted (the left column) in the Guide, you get the list you're looking for. But it's slower than TiVo was, and not as easy to navigate back to the guide and then to another channel.


hmm, ok, cool, I'll try that when I get home.

thanks!!
/John


----------



## JMCecil

jmathey said:


> hmm, ok, cool, I'll try that when I get home.
> 
> thanks!!
> /John


yes, it works...but the list is WAAAAAAY too short. It needs to show about 6 or 8 more rows minimum to be useful. It's another example of a great features that is neutered beyond usability.


----------



## Steve

JMCecil said:


> yes, it works...but the list is WAAAAAAY too short. It needs to show about 6 or 8 more rows minimum to be useful. It's another example of a great features that is neutered beyond usability.


I believe that channel down will move you a page at a time through that list... same as it did on TiVo, using the TiVo-style GUIDE. /steve


----------



## JMCecil

Steve said:


> I believe that channel down will move you a page at a time through that list... same as it did on TiVo, using the TiVo-style GUIDE. /steve


yep, and about 40 page downs will get you through the 12 days. Sorry, my one HUGE disappointment right now is the amount of guide data shown through-out the entire interface. There are vast amounts of area given to nothing. I have an old Sony A-1 on a 32 inch TV that has 3 times the vertical listings per screen and 1 extra hour horizontal in the listing. It's perfectly legible on the 32 inch TV.

edit: And the cool thing is you hit display to toggle various views of the guide. First has a focus on the show info, 2nd shortens the info and adds 4 rows to the guide, 3rd click truncates the info to just the show name/time etc.. on one line and an additional 4 rows of guide data are shown. It rocks.


----------



## Drew2k

JMCecil said:


> yep, and about 40 page downs will get you through the 12 days. Sorry, my one HUGE disappointment right now is the amount of guide data shown through-out the entire interface. There are vast amounts of area given to nothing. I have an old Sony A-1 on a 32 inch TV that has 3 times the vertical listings per screen and 1 extra hour horizontal in the listing. It's perfectly legible on the 32 inch TV.
> 
> edit: And the cool thing is you hit display to toggle various views of the guide. First has a focus on the show info, 2nd shortens the info and adds 4 rows to the guide, 3rd click truncates the info to just the show name/time etc.. on one line and an additional 4 rows of guide data are shown. It rocks.


I'll have to agree with you that there is room for improvement on the "List Style" guide in the DVR Plus platform.

TiVo only shows 8 lines of 8 lines of data in this guide mode, while the DVR Plus shows only 5 lines.

On the DVR Plus, the channel number is repeated on each row in the list, which is superfluous since the channel number is listed in the header above the list. Removing the channel number from within each row would permit the program name to be lengthened.

The Tune Now and Done options in the left menu are really useless... If a user is in a guide and wants to tune to a channel, they'll hit SELECT on the channel in the guide, not wait to come to the Info List guide to tune to it. Done? Most users would simply hit BACK or EXIT, and not bother arrowing LEFT and then DOWN to DONE.

So remove this menu and make the list wider, filling the full width of the screen, OR ...

... replace the menu at the left with a list of channel numbers and labels, and then use RED and GREEN as options to move to the next or previous number, so a user could remain in the "list guide" and scroll upcoming programs on channels very quickly and very conveniently.


----------



## nowandthen

spyfish007 said:


> I'd like to vote for this one. I find it very annoying that the DVR always reminds me of my mode.


I think it will display it forever unless you change it back to the DVR position and press a key. How about a time out of 4-6 seconds and then it clears?


----------



## louiss3000

Apologies if this has been mentioned: In the list on the HR2x, for a series that has several episodes, how about adding the"TiVo! style" page up/down function so I can see other episodes without "left up/down enter" to see another?


----------



## pschmidt64

Steve said:


> If you're viewing the EPISODES list for a SL you've created, or viewing the TODO LIST, you can just ARROW UP/DOWN to the showing you'd like to cancel and hit the STOP button to cancel just that particular recording.
> 
> Of course doing so would be a lot simpler if DirecTV would implement this long-standing Wish List request:
> *
> Show the highlighted program's description in the "To Do List" and "History", instead of a static message.*
> 
> Just my .02. /steve
> 
> PS: Can't confirm this now, but I believe you can also hit STOP while hovering over an episode in the GUIDE to just cancel that instance, and not the entire SL. You might want to see if that works.


Cool - this works...thanks.


----------



## Steve

louiss3000 said:


> Apologies if this has been mentioned: In the list on the HR2x, for a series that has several episodes, how about adding the"TiVo! style" page up/down function so I can see other episodes without "left up/down enter" to see another?


That one's already on the list:

*While viewing INFO for a program selected from any list, CHAN UP/DOWN (or RED/GREEN) should display the INFO for the PREV/NEXT program from that list.*

If you haven't already voted for it, you can do so here. TIA. /steve


----------



## samsp99

mikek said:


> sounds good. The ability to move a show from one tab to another after it has been recorded should also be available.
> 
> -mk


What I think would be useful would be to have different playlists for different members of the family. This could be implemented by the tagging feature. The state of each recording would then be tracked based on the playlist it was played from. If I start playing a show, and then pause it and switch to something else, then another family member has the show on their playlist, and starts playing, it would start from the beginning for them. After watching when they get the delete prompt, they would be shown a delete and "force delete" options. The delete button would remove it from their playlist, but keep it for me. I could then come back and resume watching from where I left off.

This way each member of the family could have their own playlist.

An added bonus would be if you could tag different remotes as belonging to different users, so the "blue" remote could be mine, and a different one for different users.


----------



## Steve

samsp99 said:


> What I think would be useful would be to have different playlists for different members of the family. This could be implemented by the tagging feature. The state of each recording would then be tracked based on the playlist it was played from. If I start playing a show, and then pause it and switch to something else, then another family member has the show on their playlist, and starts playing, it would start from the beginning for them. After watching when they get the delete prompt, they would be shown a delete and "force delete" options. The delete button would remove it from their playlist, but keep it for me. I could then come back and resume watching from where I left off.
> 
> This way each member of the family could have their own playlist.
> 
> An added bonus would be if you could tag different remotes as belonging to different users, so the "blue" remote could be mine, and a different one for different users.


Part of these suggestions are already on the Wish List, at least in part (and partly in anticipation off MRV ).

*Ability to create custom PLAYLIST tabs (e.g., "HIS", "HERS", "KIDS"), and to designate upon which sub-tab a recording might be displayed.*

I know I sound like a broken record, but if you are not yet one of the *974 *unique voters who have visited the Wish List and let DirecTV know how they value these requests, please do so here. TIA. /steve


----------



## inkahauts

Ok, so there have been many suggestions for a new GUI to incorporate boolean searching methods, and I'd like to throw in a new one... I am going to call it Zones... in recognition that a complete name change is needed if it were to be revamped the way I'd like to see it, because it is very different... And the word Zones is stolen from ReplayTV... This is rather long, but if you step back, also rather easy to follow, IMHO, if you only look at one screen at a time, as any user would actually do. Also, there is easily room to change some wording, and also maybe even some of the options, but I believe the overall concept is that this method would offer people the ability to create the most popular kinds of searches that are out there with ease, and also their own complex ones if they so desire, and be able to save them too, even if they don't want them to be recorded! I tried to set this up in as much of a wizard kind of way possible. 

So First, I propose that when you hit menu, instead of seeing Search, you see Zones... If something like this were to be rolled out, you could easily have a splash screen as they have done in the past, telling people that they have completely changed the way you search now, and that you now use Zones to search for any and all kinds for programing.

Second, when you choose Zones, you would see the following choices...

Movies
TV Shows & Specials
Persons
Sports
My Zones!!!

I will give each Zone its own post in terms of what you would actually see.

I will also give specific information about certain things in there own posts as well to give clear explination of what certain screens should look like and how they would operate. That info in some cases would be obvious if the actual screen where up, and some info would need to be on the screen to explain, just as there is today.


----------



## inkahauts

I did not list all choices for some options.

i.e. anywhere you can choose a Genre, all genres would be available to be selected. All options that exist today for any given category would be available.




All options would be defaulted as follows:

Genre:	All

Show Types:	All

Genre Filer:	Any must be present

Show Type Filter:	Any must be present

HD or SD: HD, SD if not available in HD

PPV:	No

VOD: No




I would also alter Recording Defaults to reflect these options...


Episode Type:
First Run
Repeats
Both
All With Duplicates

Keep At Most:
All
Type in Number 1-99

Keep Until:	
I Delete
Disk Is full

Start:	
On Time
1 Min Early
5 Min Early
30 Min Early
1 Hour Early

End: 
On Time
30 Min Later
1 Hour Later
3 Hours Later
5 Hours Later

Channel Preferences: 
1
2
3
etc…


----------



## inkahauts

This is a critical area... 

When you highlight this option and select it, it will bring you to another screen that will list all the choices available to you. Next to each choice will be a box you can put a check in just as you do when you create a favorites channel list.

After you have checked all choices you choose, you would select Genre Set, or Show Type Set, and you would be returned to the options screen. 

If you have changed the criteria in either of these categories to something other than All, the wording for the option on the main screen would then say Change My genres or Change My Show Types.


----------



## inkahauts

This is a critical area... 

This option would say Customize.

When you highlight this option and select it, it will bring you to another screen that will list all the channels. Next to each choice will be a box you can put a check in just as you do when you create a favorites channel list. There will also be a option to Check All Channels I Get, Just as there is now.

An additional capability on this screen should be that the channels can be reordered, just like you do in the Prioritizer. This would allow you to select all the channels you want searched for any give search involved, and what channels are to be recorded from if any one program is on multiple channels at the same time.

A simple example of this: The Lakers are on TNT and KCAL 9 in Los Angeles. The unit would currently give preference to TNT, even though I'd rather have the game recorded on channel 9. Currently, I have to set up multiple ARSLs in order to give preference to KCAL. (why locals are not given preference over sat channels I don't get!)

After you have checked all choices and put the channels in order, you would select Done Customizing channels, and you would be returned to the options screen.


----------



## inkahauts

After choosing the Movies Zone, you will get this screen to choose your options:

Genre:	All
Actiona Adventure
Animation
Sci-Fi

Show Types:	Priemier
All

Genre Filer:	All Must Be present
Any must be present

Show Type Filter:	All Must Be present
Any must be present

HD or SD:	HD Only
SD Only
HD, SD if not available in HD

PPV:	Yes
No
Only

VOD: Yes
No
Only


After Making your selections you will select See My Shows!
This will return your search results.
An option on the screen will say: Record This Zone

This would be the options available on the record screen:

Episode Type	First Run
Repeats
Both
All With Duplicates

Keep At Most	All
Type in Number 1-99

Keep Until:	I Delete
Disk Is full

Start:	On Time
1 Min Early
5 Min Early
30 Min Early
1 Hour Early

End: On Time
30 Min Later
1 Hour Later
3 Hours Later
5 Hours Later

Channel Prefrences: 1
2
3
etc…


----------



## inkahauts

After choosing the TV Shows & Specials Zone, you will get this screen to choose your options:

Genre:	All
Action Adventure
Animation
Sci-Fi

Show Types:	Priemier
Special
All

Genre Filer:	All Must Be present
Any must be present

Show Type Filter:	All Must Be present
Any must be present

HD or SD:	HD Only
SD Only
HD, SD if not available in HD

PPV:	Yes
No
Only

VOD: Yes
No
Only


After Making your selections you will select See My Shows!
This will return your search results.
An option on the screen will say: Record This Zone

This would be the options available on the record screen:

Episode Type	First Run
Repeats
Both
All With Duplicates

Keep At Most	All
Type in Number 1-99

Keep Until:	I Delete
Disk Is full

Start:	On Time
1 Min Early
5 Min Early
30 Min Early
1 Hour Early

End: On Time
30 Min Later
1 Hour Later
3 Hours Later
5 Hours Later

Channel Prefrences: 1
2
3
etc…


----------



## inkahauts

After choosing the Person Zone, you will get this screen to choose your options:

Would you like to search for :

Actor: Yes
No

Director: Yes
No

Writer: Yes
No

Then you will select Find the Person at the bottom of the screen. That will bring up the following screen.



Enter Name of the person your searching for: __________________



(this screen will allow you to enter a name just as you search for a person now)

After Making your selections you will select Next
This will bring you to the following page:


Genre:	All
Action Adventure
Animation
Sci-Fi

Show Types:	Priemier
Special
All

Genre Filer:	All Must Be present
Any must be present

Show Type Filter:	All Must Be present
Any must be present

HD or SD:	HD Only
SD Only
HD, SD if not available in HD

PPV:	Yes
No
Only

VOD: Yes
No
Only


After Making your selections you will select See This Persons Shows!
This will return your search results.
An option on the screen will say: Record This Zone

This would be the options available on the record screen:

Episode Type	First Run
Repeats
Both
All With Duplicates

Keep At Most	All
Type in Number 1-99

Keep Until:	I Delete
Disk Is full

Start:	On Time
1 Min Early
5 Min Early
30 Min Early
1 Hour Early

End: On Time
30 Min Later
1 Hour Later
3 Hours Later
5 Hours Later

Channel Prefrences: 1
2
3
etc…


----------



## inkahauts

After choosing the TV Shows & Specials Zone, you will get this screen to choose your options:


Enter the words that are to be present in the Title of the programs your searcing for: ________________________________

(this screen would look like todays keyword search screen)

Then select next, and you would get this screen:


Would you like to search for : Shows that Contain "name you entered "
Shows that are exactly named "entered name"



After Making your selection you will select Next
This will bring you to the following page:


Genre:	All
Action Adventure
Animation
Sci-Fi

Show Types:	Priemier
Special
All

Genre Filer:	All Must Be present
Any must be present

Show Type Filter:	All Must Be present
Any must be present

HD or SD:	HD Only
SD Only
HD, SD if not available in HD

PPV:	Yes
No
Only

VOD: Yes
No
Only


After Making your selections you will select See These Shows!
This will return your search results.
An option on the screen will say: Record This Zone

This would be the options available on the record screen:

Episode Type	First Run
Repeats
Both
All With Duplicates

Keep At Most	All
Type in Number 1-99

Keep Until:	I Delete
Disk Is full

Start:	On Time
1 Min Early
5 Min Early
30 Min Early
1 Hour Early

End: On Time
30 Min Later
1 Hour Later
3 Hours Later
5 Hours Later

Channel Prefrences: 1
2
3
etc…


----------



## inkahauts

Selecting Sports Zones would give you the following options to choose from.

Record My Favorite Team!
Record My Favorite Sport!
Record Playoff Games For my Favorite Sports!

After you choose which of these you want, you would be taken to another screen. Each choice will be detailed in its own post...


(all sports and all team names would be present in all appropriate screens)


----------



## inkahauts

After choosing the Record My Favorite Sports Team, you will get this screen to choose your options:


Choose A Sport: Basketball	
Hockey	
Football	

Then after you have chosen a sport, You would then select Choose MY Team at the bottom of the screen.

Choose Your Team: Los Angeles Lakers
Los Angeles Clippers
Phoneix Suns
San Antonio Spurs
Huston Rockets


After choosing your team, you then select Find Their Games!
This will return your search results.

An option on the screen will say: Record My Team!

This would be the options available on the record screen:

Episode Type:	Games Only
Games and Specials

Keep At Most:	All
Type in Number 1-99

Keep Until:	I Delete
Disk Is full

Start:	On Time
1 Min Early
5 Min Early
30 Min Early
1 Hour Early

End: On Time
30 Min Later
1 Hour Later
3 Hours Later
5 Hours Later

Channel Prefrences: 1
2
3
etc…


----------



## inkahauts

After choosing the Record My Favorite Sport, you will get this screen to choose your options:


Choose A Sport: Basketball	
Hockey	
Football	

Then after you have chosen a sport, You would then select Choose which Divisons at the bottom of the screen.

Choose Which Divisions: Western Conference
Eastern Conference
All



After choosing your division, you then select Find Their Games!
This will return your search results.

An option on the screen will say: Record My Sport!

This would be the options available on the record screen:

Episode Type:	Games Only
Games and Specials

Keep At Most:	All
Type in Number 1-99

Keep Until:	I Delete
Disk Is full

Start:	On Time
1 Min Early
5 Min Early
30 Min Early
1 Hour Early

End: On Time
30 Min Later
1 Hour Later
3 Hours Later
5 Hours Later

Channel Prefrences: 1
2
3
etc…


----------



## inkahauts

After choosing the Record Playoff Games for My Favorite Sport, you will get this screen to choose your options:


Choose A Sport: Basketball	
Hockey	
Football	

Then after you have chosen a sport, You would then select Choose which Divisons at the bottom of the screen.

Choose Which Divisions: Western Conference
Eastern Conference
All



After choosing your division, you then select Find Their Games!
This will return your search results.

An option on the screen will say: Record My Sport!

This would be the options available on the record screen:

Episode Type:	Games Only
Games and Specials

Keep At Most:	All
Type in Number 1-99

Keep Until:	I Delete
Disk Is full

Start:	On Time
1 Min Early
5 Min Early
30 Min Early
1 Hour Early

End: On Time
30 Min Later
1 Hour Later
3 Hours Later
5 Hours Later

Channel Prefrences: 1
2
3
etc…


----------



## inkahauts

This Zone will give you many possible options. 

The first option will always be:

Recently viewed Zones!!! This will be a collection of your most recently view 25 zones that where NOT create using the Create your own Zone option.

The second option will always be:

Create Your Own Zones!!! This option will take you to the screen that will walk you through creating your own complex Zone.


All the other options will be the Zones you have created using the create your own zone options. This does not mean they are set to record. This simply means they are always there to use to search. You can make them ARSLs as well, but enableing or disableing that function will have no effect on these Zones. When you select a Zone that you have create you will get the following:

A full description of what makes your zone. 

You will also get options to:

Modify this Zone
Record this Zone
Delete this Zone


----------



## inkahauts

This screen is a bit different. Once you choose to Create your Own Zone, you would be taken to the following screen:

For this zone, please tell us what words MUST be present in the TITLE of what you are looking for. You may enter up to 4 words, or choose to skip this requirement:

1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
4. ___________________


At the bottom of the screen your choices would be to either Skip This Requirement, or Next!. Either choice would send you to the following screen:

For this zone, please tell us 4 words, knowing that AT LEAST ONE of them will be in the TITLE. You may enter up to 4 words, or choose to skip this requirement:

1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
4. ___________________


At the bottom of the screen your choices would be to either Skip This Requirement, or Next!. Either choice would send you to the following screen:

For this zone, please tell us what words CAN NOT be present in the TITLE of what you are looking for. You may enter up to 7 words, or choose to skip this requirement:

1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
4. ___________________


At the bottom of the screen your choices would be to either Skip This Requirement, or Next!. Either choice would send you to the following screen:

For this zone, please tell us what words MUST be present in the DESCRIPTION of what you are looking for. You may enter up to 4 words, or choose to skip this requirement:

1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
4. ___________________


At the bottom of the screen your choices would be to either Skip This Requirement, or Next!. Either choice would send you to the following screen:

For this zone, please tell us 4 words, knowing that AT LEAST ONE of them will be in the DESCRIPTION. You may enter up to 4 words, or choose to skip this requirement:

1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
4. ___________________


At the bottom of the screen your choices would be to either Skip This Requirement, or Next!. Either choice would send you to the following screen:

For this zone, please tell us what words CAN NOT be present in the DESCRIPTION of what you are looking for. You may enter up to 7 words, or choose to skip this requirement:

1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
4. ___________________


At the bottom of the screen your choices would be to either Skip This Requirement, or Next!. Either choice would send you to the following screen:

For this zone, please tell us what WHAT PERSON MUST be present in the program you are looking for. You may enter up to 4 Persons, or choose to skip this requirement:

1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
4. ___________________


At the bottom of the screen your choices would be to either Skip This Requirement, or Next!. Either choice would send you to the following screen:

For this zone, please give us 4 PERSONS to look for, knowing that AT LEAST ONE of them will be in the program. You may enter up to 4 persons, or choose to skip this requirement:

1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
4. ___________________


At the bottom of the screen your choices would be to either Skip This Requirement, or Next!. Either choice would send you to the following screen:

For this zone, please tell us what PERSONS CAN NOT be present in the program you are looking for. You may enter up to 4 persons, or choose to skip this requirement:

1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
4. ___________________


At the bottom of the screen your choices would be to either Skip This Requirement, or Next!. Either choice would send you to the following screen:


Genre:	All
Actiona Adventure
Animation
Sci-Fi

Show Types:	Priemier
All

Genre Filer:	All Must Be present
Any must be present

Show Type Filter:	All Must Be present
Any must be present

HD or SD:	HD Only
SD Only
HD, SD if not available in HD

PPV:	Yes
No
Only

VOD: Yes
No
Only


After Making your selections you will select Name This Zone!!!

An option on the screen will say: 

Please Give this Zone a Name!

_____________________


Then at the bottom you would have the following option:
Create my Zone!!!


The next screen would give you confirmation that Your Zone has been created, and any matching programs. Then it would give you the option to:

Record This Zone!!!

This would be the options available on the record screen:

Episode Type	First Run
Repeats
Both
All With Duplicates

Keep At Most	All
Type in Number 1-99

Keep Until:	I Delete
Disk Is full

Start:	On Time
1 Min Early
5 Min Early
30 Min Early
1 Hour Early

End: On Time
30 Min Later
1 Hour Later
3 Hours Later
5 Hours Later

Channel Prefrences: 1
2
3
etc…


----------



## inkahauts

Thoughts?


----------



## Flyrx7

Flyrx7 said:


> I wish the 30 second slip wouldn't slip forward 35 seconds, and then back up 5. That 5 second spoiler in football kind of sucks.





Steve said:


> If you terminate the SLIP by hitting PLAY, you will see about 5 seconds of AUTOCORRECT on MPEG-4 recordings (nor will you have advanced a full 30 seconds). This is normal and is intended to correct for the average user's reflexes, same as when you terminate FFX2-4 by hitting PLAY.
> 
> Unless something has changed, if you let the SLIP end naturally (i.e., on it's own), there is no AUTOCORRECTION, so the problem you're reporting shouldn't happen. And if it is happening, it's a "bug" that should be reported in the appropriate "issues" thread for whatever software release you're on.
> 
> /steve


It must be a bug, as everytime I use the slip function (in a football game, right after a play is completed) to avoid the time in the huddle, the screen slips forward and beyond by about 3-5 seconds everytime, spoiling the start of the next play, then it backs up the 3-5 seconds and plays. I don't hit the play button either, as you point out about the autocorrect, it just gets really bad then, probably more like 8-10 seconds of autocorrect. I'm on the standard NR software.

I also realize that they turn plays around in about 25 seconds and not the 30 seconds that the slip is supposed to be, so most times I'll slip backwards the 8 +/- seconds at the end of the play, then slip forward 33-35 seconds, then the machine autocorrect 3-5 seconds.

In a perfect world, 1 click of slip should be 25 seconds (specifically to match the 25 second clock in football), and if there are any subsequent clicks then they should all be 30 seconds; 4 clicks = 2 minutes, about the time of the commercials during a football game, not 1:55 seconds.

Better yet, would be the user defineable function, but that may be asking too much.

I would also prefer that autocorrect not function on the slip forward function. That seems kind of silly since it's a known amount of time to slip, 30-60-90-120, etc. At least not to work on a single click of slip.

Regards,
Frank


----------



## Steve

Flyrx7 said:


> It must be a bug, as everytime I use the slip function (in a football game, right after a play is completed) to avoid the time in the huddle, the screen slips forward and beyond by about 3-5 seconds everytime, spoiling the start of the next play, then it backs up the 3-5 seconds and plays. I don't hit the play button either, as you point out about the autocorrect, it just gets really bad then, probably more like 8-10 seconds of autocorrect. I'm on the standard NR software.
> 
> I also realize that they turn plays around in about 25 seconds and not the 30 seconds that the slip is supposed to be, so most times I'll slip backwards the 8 +/- seconds at the end of the play, then slip forward 33-35 seconds, then the machine autocorrect 3-5 seconds.
> 
> In a perfect world, 1 click of slip should be 25 seconds (specifically to match the 25 second clock in football), and if there are any subsequent clicks then they should all be 30 seconds; 4 clicks = 2 minutes, about the time of the commercials during a football game, not 1:55 seconds.
> 
> Better yet, would be the user defineable function, but that may be asking too much.
> 
> I would also prefer that autocorrect not function on the slip forward function. That seems kind of silly since it's a known amount of time to slip, 30-60-90-120, etc. At least not to work on a single click of slip.
> 
> Regards,
> Frank


I'll have to test this the next time I watch a game. Unless things have changed, there was definitely no AUTOCORRECTION being intentionally applied to ADVANCES that terminated "naturally". That said, I do know that on MPEG-4 recordings especially, there is some times a little video "hiccup" at the end that can move you back a second or two as the HR2x software tries to find the "key frame" to land on that is closest to where 30 seconds forward happens to be.

If you're not aware, a key frame (a.k.a. I-Frame or Intra Frame) is a frame of video that is essentially uncompressed and is held in memory by the decompressor to create the next series of frames. Those subsequent frames are just encoded with data that makes up the "difference" between themselves and the last key frame. MPEG-2 compression uses more key frames, and suffers less from the issue you're reporting, but as a result produces larger files.

MPEG-4 compression uses less key frames, so they are spaced further apart. When the HR2x resumes play after a SLIP, it needs to load the decompressor's memory with a complete frame to start the next decoding sequence, and if that frame is a second or two away from your desired landing point, it will visually appear to back up. That said, I've never seen anything close to 3-4 seconds of apparent back-up, *but it's entirely possible these football games are now being compressed more than normal, resulting in even less key frames, and the issue you are reporting.*

The only way DirecTV can mitigate this phenomenon is to encode with more closely spaced key frames, which they can do, but it will result in larger file sizes that will affect transmission bandwidth, disk space and CPU utilization. It's all a delicate balancing act.

Hope some of this makes sense. 

/steve


----------



## Flyrx7

Steve,

The video compression theory does make sense, but if that is the problem then I don't think I like Mpeg4 that much. It would be interesting to know how much compression is being used at any one time.
Here's hoping that the new sats will help aleviate the need for mass compression. It does seem that the HD pictures really don't look like HD as I remember it first looking, but I suppose that is for another thread altogether.

Regards,
Frank


----------



## R8ders2K

You know, doing a few searches, I really haven't seen anyone ask for some kind of keyboard support.

*ReplayTV* users were able to use IR keyboards to enter text for quite a few entries instead of using the "_thumb 'n hunt_" method of entering text for searches and/or renaming recordings.

It's a thought...


----------



## Steve

R8ders2K said:


> You know, doing a few searches, I really haven't seen anyone ask for some kind of keyboard support.
> 
> *ReplayTV* users were able to use IR keyboards to enter text for quite a few entries instead of using the "_thumb 'n hunt_" method of entering text for searches and/or renaming recordings.
> 
> It's a thought...


Perhaps a request for an IR keyboard would do better than* "Enable USB ports for keyboard use in searches, game lounge, etc"*, a former Wish List request that was "back burnered" due to lack of voter support.

That said, I think the recent implementation of another one of our Wish List requests for "triple-tap" SEARCH term entry was a welcome new feature that addressed this inconvenience for some.

/steve


----------



## rudeney

Steve said:


> Perhaps a request for an IR keyboard would do better than* "Enable USB ports for keyboard use in searches, game lounge, etc"*, a former Wish List request that was "back burnered" due to lack of voter support.
> 
> That said, I think the recent implementation of another one of our Wish List requests for "triple-tap" SEARCH term entry was a welcome new feature that addressed this inconvenience for some.


The UTV's used an IR keyboard and it was "just okay". Since you had to have LOS to the sensor on the receiver, it was not always the best solution. Since you can buy a universal wired USB PC keyboard for $10 and a wireless for $25, there is no reason to complicate this. I, too, would like to have keyboard abiltities.


----------



## rakstr

I'd like a web interface to the Guide, DVR, and other functions (change channels, menu, settings, record, ...). Basically provide full "remote control" operations via HTTP. Everything these days provides one, they are easy and inexpensive to implement. It would also be nice to have access to the "serial port commands" via a socket interface on the IP side.

Think of the opportunity to innovate


----------



## Syzygy

I've often used my DTiVos to search for movies based on the year (2008, 2007, even 200*) -- but it doesn't work on series episodes. So, if the suggested DDATE enhancement for HR2x Boolean searches is ever implemented, it could be a superior solution.

For the original suggestion, see the thread *Make "Original Air Date" Searchable?*


----------



## Steve

Thanks for the bump to the DDATE suggestion, Frank. It's one I too would love to see implemented. Just as a starter, here's how I envision DDATE could work:

*CSI DDATE 2008* would limit the search to those episodes containing the string "CSI" that aired anytime in 2008.

*CSI DDATE 0108* would more specifically limit the SEARCH to January, 2008.

*CSI DDATE 0108 0308* would limit the SEARCH to January and March of 2008.

*CSI DDATE 0108...0308* would limit the search to January through March of 2008.

The "..." could be available as an option by cycling through special characters using the "1" key on the remote. (I'm hopeful the "-" can be used in the future to specify OTA channels for the CCHAN operator).

/steve


----------



## JLovell

I know that this has probably been brought up before, but I really feel that it needs revisiting:

The HD-DVR (HR-2x) should have the ability to Skip* forward rather than Slip**.

I originally had the UltimateTV receiver for DirecTV. This was the original dual-tuner DVR that DirecTV offered. This DVR had a 28 second Skip forward and 8 second Skip backward feature. When we upgraded to the HD-DVR, we were really dissappointed that the HR20-700 DVR used a 30 second Slip forward feature instead of the Skip feature that we had been used to. The Skip feature was really helpful during NFL games because you could skip once when the ball was wistled dead and it would instantaneously bring you to the next snap (in most cases).

Originally I thought that implementing the Slip method rather than the Skip method was due to legislation or lobbying from the comercial sales groups in order to prevent their commercials from being totally ignored. Fast forwarding them through the commercials still allows them to be seen (but at a much fast pace). Makes sense right? Well, I have recently learned that Dish Network's HD-DVR as well as Verizon FIOS' HD-DVR both have the Skip feature. After learning this, I have really been tempted to switch to DISH Network. However, I really would rather stay with DirecTV as like their programming options better.

Perhaps this could be a user selectable option. This would allow users to select which feature they would prefer (Skip or Slip?). I believe that the Verizon FIOS HD-DVR also has the ability to set the number of seconds to Skip forward and backward.


* Skip: Instantly jump forward the pre-determined number of seconds.
** Slip: Fast Forward the pre-determined number of seconds.


----------



## RAD

JLovell said:


> I know that this has probably been brought up before, but I really feel that it needs revisiting:
> 
> The HD-DVR (HR-2x) should have the ability to Skip* forward rather than Slip**.


It's there, just have to enable it. Go to "Search for Shows", then "Keyword" then enter 30skip, then "continue" then "All". The search won't find anything but now 30 second skip should now be enabled. To go back do the same but search for 30slip.


----------



## Flyrx7

I think it would be great to just type in 25slip and get a 25 second slip.
I might have to go try it anyway....just in case


----------



## Steve

Flyrx7 said:


> I think it would be great to just type in 25slip and get a 25 second slip.
> I might have to go try it anyway....just in case


:lol: Sounds like you'd be a fan of another of our Wish List requests:

*OPTION to jump ahead or back in a recording by pressing "3-FF", e.g., to jump ahead 3 minutes, or "1-5-RW" to jump back 15 minutes.*

If you like this idea and haven't yet voted, please be sure to do so. (Link Below)

/steve


----------



## Syzygy

Yeah, but *Flyrx7*'s idea -- type in *25slip *and get a 25 second slip -- stands on its own. I find it captivating. In addition, typing (say) "10-FF" repeatedly would get old in a hurry. And... Does the suggestion include a provision for seconds rather than minutes?

Besides, I'd like to be able to type *10replay *and get a 10-second Replay. The 5 or so seconds we have now is too little.


----------



## inkahauts

Syzygy said:


> Yeah, but *Flyrx7*'s idea -- type in *25slip *and get a 25 second slip -- stands on its own. I find it captivating. In addition, typing (say) "10-FF" repeatedly would get old in a hurry. And... Does the suggestion include a provision for seconds rather than minutes?
> 
> Besides, I'd like to be able to type *10replay *and get a 10-second Replay. The 5 or so seconds we have now is too little.


Do it like replay tv did... if you just hit skip, it skips 30 sec... if you type 25 and hit skip, it skips 25 secs...


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> Do it like replay tv did... if you just hit skip, it skips 30 sec... if you type 25 and hit skip, it skips 25 secs...


Speaking of ReplayTV... I'm kind of surprised that AFAIK, we haven't yet seen a new feature based on the Replay technology patents DirecTV acquired (at the end of last year?)

*Up to FFX3, automatically switch to PLAY at the end of a commercial block.* is the #1 "Cruise Control" Wish List request. It's based upon REPLAY's patented ability to analyze a recording and act upon the black frame "event" that occurs prior to the resumption of the show.

I think the addition of cool features like this to the HR platform could make next year's introduction of the MPEG-4 TiVo a non-event.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Syzygy

_...the addition of cool features like this to the HR platform could make next year's introduction of the MPEG-4 TiVo a non-event. /steve_

Very true (IMHO). But a non-event only if search and autorecord are fixed by then, *and *only if the 50-SL limit can be lifted. (I understand it can't be lifted unless and until a new database method is in place; I now have 47 SLs and a *very *sluggish UI.)


----------



## RCY

Syzygy said:


> Yeah, but *Flyrx7*'s idea -- type in *25slip *and get a 25 second slip -- stands on its own. I find it captivating. In addition, typing (say) "10-FF" repeatedly would get old in a hurry. And... Does the suggestion include a provision for seconds rather than minutes?
> 
> Besides, I'd like to be able to type *10replay *and get a 10-second Replay. The 5 or so seconds we have now is too little.


+1. Great suggestion!

BeyondTV (HTPC DVR application) has a settings page that allows this kind of adjustment to the time used for the skip and replay buttons.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> _...the addition of cool features like this to the HR platform could make next year's introduction of the MPEG-4 TiVo a non-event. /steve_
> 
> Very true (IMHO). But a non-event only if search and autorecord are fixed by then, *and *only if the 50-SL limit can be lifted. (I understand it can't be lifted unless and until a new database method is in place; I now have 47 SLs and a *very *sluggish UI.)


Agree. I'm hopeful the new database that DirecTV licensed a few months ago will be implemented soon, and that our Wish List requests for an increase to the 50 limit and the ability to force an immediate repopulation of the TODO list with all current GUIDE data will either be satisified or rendered moot as a result.

In the meantime, for those show fans who may be wasting 3-6 SL's on all the CSI and L&O shows, remember you can capture them all in 2 AUTORECORDS. I'm saving 4 PRIORITIZER slots that way. E.g., here in NY, I'm using:

*law order TTITLE CCHAN 4
csi TTITLE CCHAN 2*

/steve


----------



## Stewpidity

LilCozyFab said:


> I would really like a sleep timer. Unfortunately I one of those people that it's easier to go to sleep with the TV on. Every night I set me DLP TV to sleep 30 or 60 mins later depending if I'm watching something after I lay down in bed. The problem is, if I roll over in bed for a second in the middle of the night, the Extremely Bright Blue Receiver light bothers me until I find my remote and hit the Power Button. Hopefully I haven't knock my Remote Off The Bed.





evan_s said:


> Had to search for it because I've never done it.
> 
> Just press the < and > buttons on the side of the lights , both at the same time and the lights will dim each time you press them. Note this is on the front of the box and reset every time the box reboots for and update for example.
> 
> Turning off a HR20 or HR21 doesn't give it any rest really. It just turns off the lights and blanks out the outputs. Otherwise it's doing everything else it would be doing including buffering the last tuned channel and any scheduled recordings.



 
this only turns off the middle lights, not the "power" indicator or the light next the appropriate resolution(720p,1080I, etc). Those little blue lights can be bright when it is dark.

So i also request for a Sleep Timer :lol:


----------



## Steve

Stewpidity said:


> this only turns off the middle lights, not the "power" indicator or the light next the appropriate resolution(720p,1080I, etc). Those little blue lights can be bright when it is dark.


Judicious touch-up with a Sharpie just might solve the power/resolution lights problem.  /steve


----------



## Stewpidity

Steve said:


> Judicious touch-up with a Sharpie just might solve the power/resolution lights problem.  /steve


:lol:

:nono:


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Speaking of ReplayTV... I'm kind of surprised that AFAIK, we haven't yet seen a new feature based on the Replay technology patents DirecTV acquired (at the end of last year?)


I would love that to be added ... Also, I'm surprised that we haven't seen UNDELETE yet, after it's been on the DIRECTV TiVo boxes for how manny months now, and it was announced for those receivers last fall!


----------



## Flyrx7

Steve said:


> In the meantime, for those show fans who may be wasting 3-6 SL's on all the CSI and L&O shows, remember you can capture them all in 2 AUTORECORDS. I'm saving 4 PRIORITIZER slots that way. E.g., here in NY, I'm using:
> 
> *law order TTITLE CCHAN 4
> csi TTITLE CCHAN 2*
> 
> /steve


csi TTITLE CCHAN 2 NNOT david caruso
or
csi TTITLE CCHAN 2 NNOT big ego overactor

Is that how you would list it if you can't stomach Horatio Cane but like the other two CSI's?

Just trying to increase my boolean knowledge.

Frank


----------



## Steve

Flyrx7 said:


> csi TTITLE CCHAN 2 NNOT caruso


 That'll work fine, and less typing. :lol: /steve


----------



## Syzygy

The lists under _Favorites List _-> _Edit Settings _give only one tiny hint (at 615) about which channels are "Big Ten Alternates". To find out the truth, I had to go to the Guide, make sure it's showing *All Channels *or *Ch's I Get*, navigate to the 600 range, press the left arrow to see the channel descriptions, and then repeatedly press the down arrow.

Here are the Big Ten channels I discovered, half of which are labeled DTV in order (someone _*else *_might reasonably assume) to hide them:


Code:


610      BTNHD   Big Ten Network HD
615      BTN     Big Ten Alternate
615-1    DTV     Big Ten Alternate HD
617      DTV     Big Ten Alternate
617-1    DTV     Big Ten Alternate HD
623      BTN     Big Ten Alternate
623-1    DTV     Big Ten Alternate HD
625      BTN     Big Ten Alternate
625-1    DTV     Big Ten Alternate HD

I believe the "-1" channels must be added to at least one of my Custom lists (along with 610) so that the Guide can show what HD games are coming up. (However, I understand that all "-1" channels may someday disappear!)

It shouldn't be that hard!

[Also posted as *a thread of its own in the DIRECTV Plus High Definition DVR Discussion* forum]


----------



## kw2957

I'd really like to see a "Squeeze" function added to prevent stretch-o-vision from certain broadcasts, like on TBS for example. I originally proposed this in the thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139588
Check it out if you don't understand what i mean.


----------



## Norm

I record a lot of Football and Racing. More often then not this type of programming runs long. Anytime I set the DVR to record I have to manually go in and add additional time. It would be great if there was a way to configure the DVR to automatically add an extra hour to sports recordings.


----------



## BJM

Forgive me for not reading the whole thread, but I've been thinking of this "wish" for a while: "No active channel" or "No preview"

Waking up the box would take you to "My Playlist" with a blank preview screen. That is, there would be zero chance of seeing Live TV or a recording in progress (especially nice for sports programming).


----------



## sundude90

Great site. I just voted. I really hope Directv looks at this and actually incorporates these features into their equipment.

Thanks


----------



## ryarber

MediaShare for non DVR receivers. Soon to be followed by MRV client capabilities for non-DVR receivers.

Currently the only one this would work for would be the H21 since it alone has network capabilities (or I presume it does due to the ethernet port on the back).


----------



## TigerDriver

With the constant shuffling of channel number assignments and the mirroring of the old MPEG-2 channels to MPEG-4 as well as what appears to be recreational renumbering of other channels, I find it increasingly difficult to navigate the guide.

I resurrect an updated version of an already-posted wish:

 The option to sort the Guide *either *by the Name of the content provider (e.g., CNBCHD) *or *the channel Number.

 When this option is in effect, the _Number/Name_ relationship in the left-most column of the Guide are reversed.

For example, _355 CNBCHD_ becomes _CNBCHD 355_​
 Navigate the alpha-sorted Guide using Triple-Tap entry.


----------



## kbxm

Just one for the wish list.

How about the ability to automatically dump out several programs in sequence?

Example: 

Any show, episodes 1-5 and I want to dump them to DVD. 

Go to the list and choose "Play in sequence" or whatever
Select the episodes to play, 
Hit GO and start the VCR/DVD
Walk away until it's done.

My wife loves her HGTV, but you gotta sit through them one-by-one and dump them out.

How 'bout helpin' a brother out with this one? :grin:


----------



## Steve

kbxm said:


> Just one for the wish list.
> 
> How about the ability to automatically dump out several programs in sequence?
> 
> Example:
> 
> Any show, episodes 1-5 and I want to dump them to DVD.
> 
> Go to the list and choose "Play in sequence" or whatever
> Select the episodes to play,
> Hit GO and start the VCR/DVD
> Walk away until it's done.
> 
> My wife loves her HGTV, but you gotta sit through them one-by-one and dump them out.
> 
> How 'bout helpin' a brother out with this one? :grin:


May not be exactly what you're looking for, but are you aware that you can hit PLAY while a folder name is highlighted and play the contents of the folder in sequence? I believe it's called GROUP PLAY.

Or you could add a 1GB external hard drive to your HR and not worry about having to free-up space.  /steve


----------



## n3ntj

Simply put: DLB.


----------



## kbxm

Steve said:


> May not be exactly what you're looking for, but are you aware that you can hit PLAY while a folder name is highlighted and play the contents of the folder in sequence? I believe it's called GROUP PLAY.
> 
> Or you could add a 1GB external hard drive to your HR and not worry about having to free-up space.  /steve


Yup, that works great, but if they're not in a group you gotta go through one at a time.

Bad part is I DO have a 1GB eSATA one the box... She just wants them archived for later. :nono2:


----------



## DJPellegrino

Ability to stop a recording early by 1-5 minutes
Ability to Start a recording late by 1-5 minutyes

This would allow overlap recordings when programs run over or start later than the guide shows.
An example is a show that runs from 8opm to 9:01pm. Usually the very end of the program is nothing but commercials, but it messes with the scheduler when trying to record another program at say 9:00pm to 10:00pm.


----------



## cadet502

DJPellegrino said:


> Ability to stop a recording early by 1-5 minutes
> Ability to Start a recording late by 1-5 minutyes
> 
> This would allow overlap recordings when programs run over or start later than the guide shows.
> An example is a show that runs from 8opm to 9:01pm. Usually the very end of the program is nothing but commercials, but it messes with the scheduler when trying to record another program at say 9:00pm to 10:00pm.


Already on the wish list as;

_"Negative padding" OPTION. The ability to schedule a recording to start late or end early by "N" minutes._

Notes say:_Because many shows end at 10:01 PM, e.g., it's sometimes necessary to either force a show to end 1 minute early, or start the next hour's recording on a different channel 1 minute late, to prevent scheduling conflicts._

So don't forget to visit the wishlist and register your opinions.

.


----------



## Steve

cadet502 said:


> Already on the wish list as;
> 
> _"Negative padding" OPTION. The ability to schedule a recording to start late or end early by "N" minutes._
> 
> Notes say:_Because many shows end at 10:01 PM, e.g., it's sometimes necessary to either force a show to end 1 minute early, or start the next hour's recording on a different channel 1 minute late, to prevent scheduling conflicts._
> 
> So don't forget to visit the wishlist and register your opinions.
> 
> .


+1! 

See my recent "cry for help" on exactly this issue: http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=140349

/steve


----------



## Spanky_Partain

I wish...

One could go into Manage Recordings and make folders, ie Music. Then be able to select all of the concert recordings one may have and move them into that folder.

How cool would it be to be able to hit play on the folder and have nothing but your favorite concerts play.

Let's not stop there...
How about these folders as well.

Action - move all James Bond movies in there
Kids - Veggietales, Sleeping beauty

This is a good practice of organization and user friendly multi-play items.


----------



## gopherhockey

cadet502 said:


> Already on the wish list as;
> 
> _"Negative padding" OPTION. The ability to schedule a recording to start late or end early by "N" minutes._
> 
> Notes say:_Because many shows end at 10:01 PM, e.g., it's sometimes necessary to either force a show to end 1 minute early, or start the next hour's recording on a different channel 1 minute late, to prevent scheduling conflicts._
> 
> So don't forget to visit the wishlist and register your opinions.
> 
> .


+2

Someone isn't listening. This shouldn't have to be a major release wish list item.

Fix it.. now.


----------



## Steve

Spanky_Partain said:


> I wish...
> 
> One could go into Manage Recordings and make folders, ie Music. Then be able to select all of the concert recordings one may have and move them into that folder.
> 
> How cool would it be to be able to hit play on the folder and have nothing but your favorite concerts play.
> 
> Let's not stop there...
> How about these folders as well.
> 
> Action - move all James Bond movies in there
> Kids - Veggietales, Sleeping beauty
> 
> This is a good practice of organization and user friendly multi-play items.


This current Wish List request is pretty close to your idea, IMO.

*Ability to create custom PLAYLIST tabs (e.g., "HIS", "HERS", "KIDS"), and to designate upon which sub-tab a recording might be displayed*

The INFO balloon reads: _At the time a recording is scheduled, you should be able to designate upon which custom tab you'd like it to be displayed. There might also be an option under a recording's "INFO" screen to move it to another tab. All recordings should always display on the "master" PLAYLIST tab._

Wouldn't that cover it? /steve


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> This current Wish List request is pretty close to your idea, IMO.
> 
> *Ability to create custom PLAYLIST tabs (e.g., "HIS", "HERS", "KIDS"), and to designate upon which sub-tab a recording might be displayed*
> 
> The INFO balloon reads: _At the time a recording is scheduled, you should be able to designate upon which custom tab you'd like it to be displayed. There might also be an option under a recording's "INFO" screen to move it to another tab. All recordings should always display on the "master" PLAYLIST tab._
> 
> Wouldn't that cover it? /steve


Replaytv had this implemented and it was terrific... You had one tab that was all shows, then all the other tabs where user defined and you could assign whatever movies or series to whatever folder you wanted...


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> Replaytv had this implemented and it was terrific... You had one tab that was all shows, then all the other tabs where user defined and you could assign whatever movies or series to whatever folder you wanted...


Ya. And when we get it, this request should also come in handy for MRV, assuming there's a "whole home" directory that needs to be filtered.  /steve


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve - Have you ever thought of "Keep unit I watch" like the UltimateTV has. I try to keep all of my shows in case I want to go back for some reason. With the UTV after I watched them they would then be marked as watched a would get deleted when I needed more space. With the "Keep until I delete" setting, because of my UTV habits I had to go back and change each show to "delete when space needed". The UTV also had the option to "Keep" which had to be set for each show. So for my type of usage a "Keep until I watch" is perfect, depending on how others keep/delete their recording this may or may-not be a useful idea.

Now you can throw in your


Steve said:


> Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> Steve - Have you ever thought of "Keep unit I watch" like the UltimateTV has. I try to keep all of my shows in case I want to go back for some reason. With the UTV after I watched them they would then be marked as watched a would get deleted when I needed more space. With the "Keep until I delete" setting, because of my UTV habits I had to go back and change each show to "delete when space needed". The UTV also had the option to "Keep" which had to be set for each show. So for my type of usage a "Keep until I watch" is perfect, depending on how others keep/delete their recording this may or may-not be a useful idea.
> 
> Now you can throw in your


Sounds pretty cool to me! Just wondering how we can tuck it into the existing request.

*SERIES LINK setup options: RECORD: [First Run/Repeat/Both/All with Duplicates]; RECORD THIS TIME SLOT ONLY?: [Y/N]; RECORD THIS WEEK-DAY ONLY?: [Y/N]; KEEP AT MOST: [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]; WHEN LIMIT REACHED: [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?: [Y/N/ONLY IF WATCHED]*

What do folks think? Might have to run a poll on this, since it came about as the result of a poll, IIRC. /steve


----------



## terrelliott

Steve said:


> May not be exactly what you're looking for, but are you aware that you can hit PLAY while a folder name is highlighted and play the contents of the folder in sequence? I believe it's called GROUP PLAY.
> 
> Or you could add a 1GB external hard drive to your HR and not worry about having to free-up space.  /steve


1GB? :lol: That would hold a show or two. How about 1TB? That might work a little better.


----------



## Steve

terrelliott said:


> 1GB? :lol: That would hold a show or two. How about 1TB? That might work a little better.


D'oh! :lol: /steve


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Steve said:


> This current Wish List request is pretty close to your idea, IMO.
> 
> *Ability to create custom PLAYLIST tabs (e.g., "HIS", "HERS", "KIDS"), and to designate upon which sub-tab a recording might be displayed*
> 
> The INFO balloon reads: _At the time a recording is scheduled, you should be able to designate upon which custom tab you'd like it to be displayed. There might also be an option under a recording's "INFO" screen to move it to another tab. All recordings should always display on the "master" PLAYLIST tab._
> 
> Wouldn't that cover it? /steve


Yes sir. Thanks for pointing that out. I was sure I saw it somewhere before.


----------



## ub1934

Steve said:


> *O*n behalf of Doug Brott and myself, I'd like to thank everyone for their participation in the first two iterations of the HR20 WISH LIST. As you may know, DirecTV looks at this list, and has actually implemented several items from it!
> 
> Version 3 of the WISH LIST survey may be found here: *TAKE THE WISH LIST SURVEY*
> 
> *A*s WISH LIST veterans will note, items in v3 have been regrouped into categories to make things a bit more manageable. I've consolidated similar requests, merged "Missing Promised Features" into their functional categories and eliminated some past items that scored low.
> 
> If one of your favorite items is no longer on the list, have no fear... we'll discuss it in this thread. If appropriate, it will find it's way back onto the list, along with any other promising new ideas.
> 
> I want to be very cautious about adding new items to the list, to prevent it from growing to overwhelming proportions. When I'm unsure an idea belongs on it, I will solicit your feedback before I decide to add it. *NOTE:* Before bringing a new idea over to the WISH LIST thread, it's often helpful if you run a separate poll/discussion thread on it first.
> 
> *T*he voting options have been changed to more fairly represent suggestions that are desired by a small % of users, but the majority may not care about. An example would be "*Ability to remotely control more than two HR20/21's in the same room via IR.*"
> 
> There are now only three voting options for each item:
> *THUMBS UP*, or _"I would defintely use this feature, if implemented!"_
> 
> *NEUTRAL*, or _"I might use this feature, but I don't mind it being there for others."_
> 
> *THUMBS DOWN*, or _"I hate this idea. It will change the way I use my HR20 in a negative way."_
> 
> Before you vote a *THUMBS DOWN*, please be sure the request isn't just for an optional change! If an item gets a high enough % of *THUMBS DOWN*, it will be removed from the list on the basis that if it's inconvenient to a high-enough % of the user base, it shouldn't be there at all.
> 
> *Y*ou will need to be a registered SizeThis.com user to complete the WISH LIST, v3 survey. Don't worry! Doug Brott, our technical guru, has reworked the registration process to make it quick and painless. If you haven't already registered at SizeThis.com, please do so here.
> 
> As in the past, I will try to update the list weekly. You may vote as often as you like, and change your votes at any time. Your old votes will be retained, so during each visit you'll only have to vote on suggestions added since your last "save". These will be identified with a _blue_ "Value" field on the survey page.
> 
> *O*ur goal should be to send DirecTV the clearest message possible of what HR20 changes or improvements we'd like to see. To that end, I look forward to hearing your opinions of the WISH LIST, v3, and to a collegial exchange of ideas and ongoing discussion.
> 
> _"You can't always get what you want. But if you try sometimes, well you just might find you get what you need." _*- THE ROLLING STONES*
> 
> /steve luciani


*Here is one more for the wish list , to be able to recover a deleated show like you can on the HR10-250 :grin: *


----------



## ATARI

ub1934 said:


> *Here is one more for the wish list , to be able to recover a deleated show like you can on the HR10-250 :grin: *


FYI -- second item from the bottom under "3. Ease of use: Undelete, or the ability to allow user acccess to a "recycle bin" to restore a recording."


----------



## Steve

ub1934 said:


> *Here is one more for the wish list , to be able to recover a deleated show like you can on the HR10-250 :grin: *


It's already on the list: *"Undelete, or the ability to allow user acccess to a "recycle bin" to restore a recording"*, so be sure to vote for it using the link below.  /steve


----------



## Just Ask

Steve said:


> It's already on the list: *"Undelete, or the ability to allow user acccess to a "recycle bin" to restore a recording"*, so be sure to vote for it using the link below.  /steve


Just tried to take the survey, but got error message. Must have to sign up or something. May try later.


----------



## Steve

Just Ask said:


> Just tried to take the survey, but got error message. Must have to sign up or something. May try later.


Sorry about that. What kind of error did you get? I just tried it and it seems to be working now. TIA. /steve


----------



## TigerDriver

Syzygy said:


> The lists under _Favorites List _-> _Edit Settings _give only one tiny hint (at 615) about which channels are "Big Ten Alternates". To find out the truth, I had to go to the Guide, make sure it's showing *All Channels *or *Ch's I Get*, navigate to the 600 range, press the left arrow to see the channel descriptions, and then repeatedly press the down arrow.
> 
> Here are the Big Ten channels I discovered, half of which are labeled DTV in order (someone _*else *_might reasonably assume) to hide them:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 610      BTNHD   Big Ten Network HD
> 615      BTN     Big Ten Alternate
> 615-1    DTV     Big Ten Alternate HD
> 617      DTV     Big Ten Alternate
> 617-1    DTV     Big Ten Alternate HD
> 623      BTN     Big Ten Alternate
> 623-1    DTV     Big Ten Alternate HD
> 625      BTN     Big Ten Alternate
> 625-1    DTV     Big Ten Alternate HD
> 
> I believe the "-1" channels must be added to at least one of my Custom lists (along with 610) so that the Guide can show what HD games are coming up. (However, I understand that all "-1" channels may someday disappear!)
> 
> It shouldn't be that hard!
> 
> [Also posted as *a thread of its own in the DIRECTV Plus High Definition DVR Discussion* forum]


No it shouldn't be that hard!

*Think*: the entire issue would disappear simply by removing the archaic channel numbers from the UI altogether and replace them with the station names (HBO, MSNBC, etc.) This would allow D* to move content to different channels without affecting users. The guide could then be navigated by Triple-tap or existing up/down commands.


----------



## Steve

TigerDriver said:


> No it shouldn't be that hard!
> 
> *Think*: the entire issue would disappear simply by removing the archaic channel numbers from the UI altogether and replace them with the station names (HBO, MSNBC, etc.) This would allow D* to move content to different channels without affecting users. The guide could then be navigated by Triple-tap or existing up/down commands.


Makes sense to me. The various "BTNs" would need to be renamed (BTN1, BTN2, etc.), but it would solve the problem.

Big job, tho, I think. They'd first have to give us a set-up preference for #'s or alpha, to help the transition for folks who may prefer #'s. And then re-work every part of the code where # entry is currently applicable (e.g., the scheduler, SEARCH's CCHAN operator and who knows where else?).

/steve


----------



## TigerDriver

Steve said:


> Makes sense to me. The various "BTNs" would need to be renamed (BTN1, BTN2, etc.), but it would solve the problem.
> 
> Big job, tho, I think. They'd first have to give us a set-up preference for #'s or alpha, to help the transition for folks who may prefer #'s. And then re-work every part of the code where # entry is currently applicable (e.g., the scheduler, SEARCH's CCHAN operator and who knows where else?).
> 
> /steve


That's everyone's immediate reaction...but I strongly disagree. In fact, if the code is even _moderately _well structured, the changes would trivially easy, because no low-level code need change.

Instead of having a one-dimensional array (list) containing channel numbers, there would be a two-dimensional array that maps the numbers to the channel names (and vice versa). The user would see and enter channel names at the UI level, then the underlying code would simply look up that name to find its corresponding channel number.

Take the SEARCH function as an example. If a number is entered, nothing changes; if text is entered, that text is located in the other half of the array to map it back to the channel number.

Exposing users to channel numbers is an artifact early 20th century technology.


----------



## vthokies1996

Would picture in picture be possible with a software update?

I had DishNet and the one thing I liked about their HD-DVR was the ability to view both tuners at the same time. The PIP enabled both pictures, and swap would toggle to make one or the other the Primary picture (with audio).


----------



## psweig

I know this came up a few years ago, but I would like to bring it up again. It really would be helpful to be able to surf backwards (date) in the guide. It would allow those of us who are testing to have more accuracy in our reports which would benefit Directv.
This is the only testing job I ever had where I am left scratching my head because I don't have the data I need. I hope someone will agree with me.


----------



## Steve

psweig said:


> I know this came up a few years ago, but I would like to bring it up again. It really would be helpful to be able to surf backwards (date) in the guide. It would allow those of us who are testing to have more accuracy in our reports which would benefit Directv.
> This is the only testing job I ever had where I am left scratching my head because I don't have the data I need. I hope someone will agree with me.


The good news is that one is already on the list:

*Ability to review recently expired program information in the GUIDE.* _We'd like the ability to go back as far as possible in the GUIDE to review past program episode information, but no more than 48 hours. Either use the left ARROW or RED button to slide the GUIDE back in time, or when selecting channel INFO from the GUIDE screen, allow the user to scroll up into the expired time period. Or both!
_
The bad news is it's been on for ages, so if you haven't already voted for it, please do so at the link below!  /steve


----------



## rakstr

Ability to set the intensity of the panel lights as a setup option.


----------



## ATARI

vthokies1996 said:


> Would picture in picture be possible with a software update?
> 
> I had DishNet and the one thing I liked about their HD-DVR was the ability to view both tuners at the same time. The PIP enabled both pictures, and swap would toggle to make one or the other the Primary picture (with audio).


Yes it is possible.


----------



## RandCfilm

How about having an icon in the grid that indicates the show is a new episode.

The wife was going thru the guide to make sure all her shows were set to record. I got called to explain why a show was not set to record. After going thru info to get to list all episodes, when I went to set up a recording for that one show, well it was a repeat. So the receiver did what it was supposed to, just could not tell that from the guide.


----------



## dbronstein

TigerDriver said:


> No it shouldn't be that hard!
> 
> *Think*: the entire issue would disappear simply by removing the archaic channel numbers from the UI altogether and replace them with the station names (HBO, MSNBC, etc.) This would allow D* to move content to different channels without affecting users. The guide could then be navigated by Triple-tap or existing up/down commands.


And this would be incredibly annoying. Having to triple-tap letters to enter a channel would be ridiculous. If they upgrade the remotes to have a full letter keypad like a blackberry, then it would be okay. But this would be a complete pain in the ass for a lot of people with the existing remotes.


----------



## Steve

dbronstein said:


> And this would be incredibly annoying. Having to triple-tap letters to enter a channel would be ridiculous. If they upgrade the remotes to have a full letter keypad like a blackberry, then it would be okay. But this would be a complete pain in the ass for a lot of people with the existing remotes.


I'm not nearly as agile as my nieces and nephews who triple tap text messages on their cell phones as if they were touch typing, but I find I'm getting pretty quick at using triple-tap for SEARCH term entry. I now find it appreciably faster than "bingo board" letter selection. Just my experience. /steve


----------



## psweig

Steve said:


> The good news is that one is already on the list:
> 
> *Ability to review recently expired program information in the GUIDE.* _We'd like the ability to go back as far as possible in the GUIDE to review past program episode information, but no more than 48 hours. Either use the left ARROW or RED button to slide the GUIDE back in time, or when selecting channel INFO from the GUIDE screen, allow the user to scroll up into the expired time period. Or both!
> _
> The bad news is it's been on for ages, so if you haven't already voted for it, please do so at the link below!  /steve


My face is red. I'm sorry I didn't recognize that in the first place. :nono2:


----------



## Steve

psweig said:


> My face is red. I'm sorry I didn't recognize that in the first place. :nono2:


No apologies required. I knew it was on the Wish List and still had trouble finding it myself! :lol: My eyes were glossing over it. /steve


----------



## dsm

rakstr said:


> Ability to set the intensity of the panel lights as a setup option.


I'll second this one. I don't want the ring (or any of the lights really) on in our bedroom. Even when there is a bug and it reboots . At 3am I just don't need to know.

Sorry for repeating myself from another thread, but it seemed like this was the right place to put the request.

steve


----------



## Steve

rakstr said:


> Ability to set the intensity of the panel lights as a setup option.





dsm said:


> I'll second this one. I don't want the ring (or any of the lights really) on in our bedroom. Even when there is a bug and it reboots . At 3am I just don't need to know.
> 
> Sorry for repeating myself from another thread, but it seemed like this was the right place to put the request.


*"A Menu OPTION to set the front panel blue light brightness levels for all LEDs" *previously appeared on the Wish List, but was "back-burnered" due to lack of voter support.

Even though it's not currently active, it's on DirecTV's radar, by virtue of having been on our list in the past. Because it hasn't been implemented, like many of our long-standing requests, it's probably just not a high priority for them.

/steve


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> How about having an icon in the grid that indicates the show is a new episode.


Would be a cool feature, but DirecTV would first need to implement our Wish List request to use the first-aired date to determine First Run status. Last time I checked, by my estimate, less than 1% of the shows in the current GUIDE data were properly flagged "First Run".

This whole issue is compounded by the networks' practice of not reliably identifying repeats either. I think the ad sales folks believe flagging a show as a re-run will make it potentially less desirable to the viewer, and the advertisers.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve said:


> I think the ad sales folks believe flagging a show as a re-run will make it potentially less desirable to the viewer, and the advertisers.
> 
> Just my .02. /steve


I would have to agree with you on that point.


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> I would have to agree with you on that point.


Your post prompted me to revisit this. I just did another SEARCH for CATEGORY "First Run" and came up with about 430 matches.

I supposedly "get" 658 channels, but probably really get about 600, so if you figure that each channel has at least 12 shows a day in the GUIDE, and that I searched at least 12 full days of GUIDE data, that's a conservative pool of 600*12*12, or 84,600 shows, with only about .5% tagged as "First Run"!

*Use a program's "Original Air Date" to calculate "First Run/Repeat" status.*

This one sounds like a "no-brainer" to me, but what do I know? 

/steve


----------



## dbronstein

Steve said:


> I'm not nearly as agile as my nieces and nephews who triple tap text messages on their cell phones as if they were touch typing, but I find I'm getting pretty quick at using triple-tap for SEARCH term entry. I now find it appreciably faster than "bingo board" letter selection. Just my experience. /steve


I never texted until I got a blackberry because triple tapping was such a pain, and that was with a keypad that had the letters for each key. Forget about doing it on a remote that doesn't have the letters on it. They would alienate a huge portion of their customers (most people over the age of 30) if they went to a pure letter-based system without supplying some kind of keypad.


----------



## Steve

dbronstein said:


> Forget about doing it on a remote that doesn't have the letters on it. They would alienate a huge portion of their customers (most people over the age of 30) if they went to a pure letter-based system without supplying some kind of keypad.


Don't all the HR remotes already have letters on them? My RC32's and 64's do. Or you may be thinking about universal remotes.

They could probably offer alpha channel entry as an option. I.e., if you hit a trigger key first, like "-", the HR would know you want to leave numeric mode and enter triple-tap mode for channel entry. This would allow both types of entry in a multi-viewer household.

I can't speak for others, but I know I have difficulty remembering the numbers of some of the channels I visit less frequently, like BIO or DIY.

Anyway, it's just an idea.  /steve


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve said:


> Your post prompted me to revisit this. I just did another SEARCH for CATEGORY "First Run" and came up with about 430 matches.
> 
> I supposedly "get" 658 channels, but probably really get about 600, so if you figure that each channel has at least 12 shows a day in the GUIDE, and that I searched at least 12 full days of GUIDE data, that's a conservative pool of 600*12*12, or 84,600 shows, with only about .5% tagged as "First Run"!
> 
> *Use a program's "Original Air Date" to calculate "First Run/Repeat" status.*
> 
> This one sounds like a "no-brainer" to me, but what do I know?
> 
> /steve


They must already be using the "OAD" to determine "First Run" status. Otherwise only a few shows would be marked to record as first run. Unless you know something I don't, which is quite possible.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> ... I can't speak for others, but I know I have difficulty remembering the numbers of some of the channels I visit less frequently, like BIO or DIY.


Maybe I'm just anal, but I maintain a list of channel numbers & names on my PC, with tags for membership in the Custom 1 & 2 groups and other tags denoting whether I get them and whether D* likes to pretend that I get them.

So I can refer to that list for infrequently-watched channels, and use it to redo my setup after D* tosses my lists.

I also keep a list of my 45 or so SLs.


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> They must already be using the "OAD" to determine "First Run" status. Otherwise only a few shows would be marked to record as first run. Unless you know something I don't, which is quite possible.


I have no inside knowledge. Wish I did, cause I have a lot of questions that need answering! :lol:

So why are some shows tagged "First Run" where we can see it? Is there a hidden first run field somewhere? There have been numerous posts by folks with "First Run" flags set in their SL's that are missing shows, which is why I don' t believe they are using OAD at this time. /steve


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve said:


> I have no inside knowledge. Wish I did, cause I have a lot of questions that need answering! :lol:
> 
> So why are some shows tagged "First Run" where we can see it? Is there a hidden first run field somewhere? There have been numerous posts by folks with "First Run" flags set in their SL's that are missing shows, which is why I don' t believe they are using OAD at this time. /steve


In the TiVo data there is a field/fields that is used to indicate "Secondary Audio, CC, Live, Game Show, First Run, etc...." you get the idea. Also field/fields for the Genre "Drama, High-Def, Performing Arts, Reality, Spanish, etc...."
I would guess when you do a Category search you are searching those fields for "First Run" or whatever you are looking for. I can tell you Oprah is marked "First Run" a week out with no "OAD", the week of the actual showing "First Run" is removed and "OAD" is inserted.

So I don't get :lol: here, I discovered this because my wife was going on that Oprah was set to record and she new it was not a new show. Then the week of they drooped off of the list.

Week out - no "OAD" and marked "First Run"


Code:


Oprah Winfrey
Episode Title   
Episode Description Oprah discusses topics before a studio audience. 
Episode Number   
More Info Search TV.com for 'Oprah Winfrey' --- Search provided by TV.com. 
Duration 1:00 
Genres High-Def 
Rating TV-PG 
[COLOR="Blue"]Bits CC, First Run [/COLOR]
Type Series, Talk 
Channel 13-1 NBC 
Showing Date 10/16 4:00 pm 
MFS Data tmsid=SH0032410000, ShowingObject, SeriesObject

Week of - not marked "First Run' added "OAD"


Code:


Oprah Winfrey
Episode Title   
Episode Description A thrifty family provides tips for stretching the dollar; viewers across the country reveal money-saving secrets. 
Episode Number   
More Info Search TV.com for 'Oprah Winfrey' --- Search provided by TV.com. 
Duration 1:00 
[COLOR=RED]Original Air Date 10/8/2008 [/COLOR]
Genres High-Def 
Rating TV-PG 
[COLOR="Blue"]Bits CC [/COLOR]
Type Series, Talk 
Channel 13-1 NBC 
Showing Date 10/8 4:00 pm 
MFS Data tmsid=EP0032413682, ShowingObject, SeriesObject


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> In the TiVo data there is a field/fields that is used to indicate "Secondary Audio, CC, Live, Game Show, First Run, etc...." you get the idea. Also field/fields for the Genre "Drama, High-Def, Performing Arts, Reality, Spanish, etc...."
> I would guess when you do a Category search you are searching those fields for "First Run" or whatever you are looking for. I can tell you Oprah is marked "First Run" a week out with no "OAD", the week of the actual showing "First Run" is removed and "OAD" is inserted.


AFAIK, the HR data actually shows you the categories right after the program description in the INFO. I say this because when I did my SEARCH, I purposely didn't search for "first run" as a keyword. I searched for a <space> character and then selected CATEGORY, SHOW TYPE, FIRST RUN. As it turns out, when spot-checking the 430 matches, they all showed "First Run" after the program descriptions. I found a lot of "Oprahs" too. 

I know from past participation in the TiVo forums that the folks at TiVo customize the TMS data before it is delivered to the DirecTiVo's. Whether it's massaged by the folks at TiVo or by routines inside the HR10, I don't know, but I believe I read somewhere that they "calculate" First Run/Repeat status, probably using OAD.

/steve


----------



## dbronstein

Steve said:


> Don't all the HR remotes already have letters on them? My RC32's and 64's do. Or you may be thinking about universal remotes.


I don't know, I use universal remotes. I haven't looked at the HR remote in several months at least. But even with the letters on it, it would still be huge pain in the ass to have to triple tap channel names.


----------



## Steve

I did some searching over on the TiVo Community forums, and apparently, the TiVo scheduler considers a show "first run" if it's original air date is within 28 days of your request to record the show. So even if a first run show is bumped from the TO DO LIST because of low priority, if that show is later rebroadcast in an available time slot, it will be recorded.

Given the lack of frequent complaints of first run shows not recording in the TiVo forums, it seems this has worked out reasonably well for TiVo users over the past 8-9 years.

/steve


----------



## Steve

Concurrent with our Wish List request for "negative padding" to deal with the consequences of shows that start at :59 or end at :01, I thought it might be useful to ask for a negative "soft pad" option as well.

What if we had a new SL option to *"Auto adjust a scheduled show's start/stop time, if necessary to avoid conflicts"*? We'd be giving the HR permission on a SL by SL basis to automatically trim a show that runs a minute or two late (like many ABC shows) or starts a minute or two early (like last year's _Idol _"results" shows), but only if the scheduler determined that the extra time will cause a conflict. Of course, if the extra minute or two is important to you, you would not enable this feature. It would be completely optional, and hopefully our existing "negative padding" request might allow us to one day trim a following or preceding show instead.

I've started a POLL and discussion thread on this option here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=141944, so please stop by if the idea interests you at all. TIA. /steve


----------



## vthokies1996

Since someone responded that it would be possible with a software upgrade to make Picture in Picture work (the ability to see both tuners on screen at the same time) that would be my vote if it were to be included.


----------



## kw2957

vthokies1996 said:


> Since someone responded that it would be possible with a software upgrade to make Picture in Picture work (the ability to see both tuners on screen at the same time) that would be my vote if it were to be included.


Yeah, I would love PIP!


----------



## ejohnson

I have a few suggestions, forgive me if they have already been discussed.

1) Add numbers to the menus. So instead of pressing menu and scrolling down to your selection, you could press menu: 1, 2 or 3 and so on. 

2) Make the (4) color dot buttons programable by the user. It could be done in the set up menu. 

(Both of these would be similar to a cell phone)

3) If the (4) color dot buttons were programable, have one of the options be that they can jump to the last four channels viewed (like prev x4)


Thank you


----------



## mtherien

Provide a method to store custom names to phone numbers for the caller ID popup. (like a cell phone)

I have this on one of my land line phones and is helpful. How many times do you look at the caller ID and see "Some Town,USA" when it's your friend in another state?


----------



## Steve

ejohnson said:


> 1) Add numbers to the menus. So instead of pressing menu and scrolling down to your selection, you could press menu: 1, 2 or 3 and so on.


That one's already on the list in the form of:

*Optional "2-click" access to the following features: "Menu-1"=CC TOGGLE, "Menu-2"=TODO LIST, "Menu-3"=CYCLE FAVORITES, "Menu-4"=PRIORITIZER, "Menu-5"=HISTORY, "Menu-6"=MANUAL RECORD, "Menu-7"=TITLE SEARCH, "Menu-8"=KEYWORD SEARCH, "Menu-9"=SAVED SEARCHES and "Menu-0"=SETUP.*



> 2) Make the (4) color dot buttons programable by the user. It could be done in the set up menu.


The color buttons have been assigned features and functions by DirecTV that are not available any other way, so it's not something I cam see them giving up control over to the user. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Steve

ejohnson said:


> 1) Add numbers to the menus. So instead of pressing menu and scrolling down to your selection, you could press menu: 1, 2 or 3 and so on.


That one's already on the list in the form of:

*Optional "2-click" access to the following features: "Menu-1"=CC TOGGLE, "Menu-2"=TODO LIST, "Menu-3"=CYCLE FAVORITES, "Menu-4"=PRIORITIZER, "Menu-5"=HISTORY, "Menu-6"=MANUAL RECORD, "Menu-7"=TITLE SEARCH, "Menu-8"=KEYWORD SEARCH, "Menu-9"=SAVED SEARCHES and "Menu-0"=SETUP.* 


> 2) Make the (4) color dot buttons programable by the user. It could be done in the set up menu.


The color buttons have been assigned features and functions by DirecTV that are mostly not available by any other means, so making them user-programmable is not something I can see them doing. Just my .02.

If you haven't already voted for the first item, or any of the other items on the Wish List, you can do so at the link below.

/steve


----------



## ejohnson

Thanks. I had it neutral, but changed to thumbs-up

Too bad about the color buttons, but I see what you are saying. I didn't think about the mini guide and the yellow menu, not being available anywhere else.


----------



## volleygirl

I did a search and couldn't find this mentioned anywhere, so here's my wish. I use parental controls. I don't know what you call that new menu that pops up when you press the yellow button that allows you to toggle closed-captioning on and off, but I would love it if they would add 'Unlock 4 hours' to that menu.


----------



## terrelliott

kw2957 said:


> Yeah, I would love PIP!


+100000000000


----------



## Steve

volleygirl said:


> I did a search and couldn't find this mentioned anywhere, so here's my wish. I use parental controls. I don't know what you call that new menu that pops up when you press the yellow button that allows you to toggle closed-captioning on and off, but I would love it if they would add 'Unlock 4 hours' to that menu.


I've never used Parental Controls, but your request sounds like a "no brainer" to me for folks who do. If I understand what your asking, could they make it context-sensitive, so that if the command didn't apply to the current program, it wouldn't show? /steve


----------



## DogLover

Steve said:


> I've never used Parental Controls, but your request sounds like a "no brainer" to me for folks who do. If I understand what your asking, could they make it context-sensitive, so that if the command didn't apply to the current program, it wouldn't show? /steve


Actually, if parental control applies to the current program, a OSD asking to unlock just that program pops up when you begin watching it. The 4 hour unlock affects all programs for that 4 hour period. I'm thinking that it should be on the pop up any time the receiver is locked.


----------



## Steve

DogLover said:


> Actually, if parental control applies to the current program, a OSD asking to unlock just that program pops up when you begin watching it. The 4 hour unlock affects all programs for that 4 hour period. I'm thinking that it should be on the pop up any time the receiver is locked.


So for those that understand PC's and think this is a good suggestion, does this work?

*"Add "Unlock for 4 hours" to the TV OPTIONS menu, when applicable."*

If so, I'll run a quick poll over the week-end to see if this is something a lot of folks would like to see added to the list.

/steve


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve said:


> So for those that understand PC's and think this is a good suggestion, does this work?
> 
> *"Add "Unlock for 4 hours" to the TV OPTIONS menu, when applicable."*
> 
> If so, I'll run a quick poll over the week-end to see if this is something a lot of folks would like to see added to the list.
> 
> /steve


When you unlock a TiVo, the unit will re-lock 4 hours *after* the last remote command.

You wouldn't want it to re-lock in the middle of a show you were watching.


----------



## David MacLeod

Steve said:


> So for those that understand PC's and think this is a good suggestion, does this work?
> 
> *"Add "Unlock for 4 hours" to the TV OPTIONS menu, when applicable."*
> 
> If so, I'll run a quick poll over the week-end to see if this is something a lot of folks would like to see added to the list.
> 
> /steve


as long as its ONLY tied to parental controls. I have parental controls off on all my units and do NOT want to have to deal with that.


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> When you unlock a TiVo, the unit will re-lock 4 hours *after* the last remote command.
> 
> You wouldn't want it to re-lock in the middle of a show you were watching.


So you're saying that if the HR2x behaved the same way, *volleygirl *wouldn't need the new menu item? /steve


----------



## volleygirl

It takes so many keystrokes to unlock the way it is now. And it definitely does not work like the Tivo. As the four hours since unlocking approaches, it warns you that it's about to relock and prompts you to add more time, which isn't a big deal. 

The main problem with parental controls is when I'm trying to view the guide. I may have unlocked parental controls for just the channel I was watching, but if I pull up the guide to see what else is on, there may be lots of blocked titles. Now I have to exit the guide and press menu, go to the bottom and hit select, select parental control, select unlock 4 hours, enter my code, press exit, press guide again, yikes!! Maybe it could be some sort of quick option when viewing the guide.


----------



## Steve

volleygirl said:


> The main problem with parental controls is when I'm trying to view the guide. I may have unlocked parental controls for just the channel I was watching, but if I pull up the guide to see what else is on, there may be lots of blocked titles. Now I have to exit the guide and press menu, go to the bottom and hit select, select parental control, select unlock 4 hours, enter my code, press exit, press guide again, yikes!! Maybe it could be some sort of quick option when viewing the guide.


Sounds like there's a definite need here. Maybe the best thing to do would be to start a thread on the topic. Maybe if all the PC users put their heads together, we can come up with a Wish List item that addresses all needs? Just a thought. /steve


----------



## RandCfilm

volleygirl said:


> It takes so many keystrokes to unlock the way it is now. And it definitely does not work like the Tivo. As the four hours since unlocking approaches, it warns you that it's about to relock and prompts you to add more time, which isn't a big deal.
> 
> The main problem with parental controls is when I'm trying to view the guide. I may have unlocked parental controls for just the channel I was watching, but if I pull up the guide to see what else is on, there may be lots of blocked titles. Now I have to exit the guide and press menu, go to the bottom and hit select, select parental control, select unlock 4 hours, enter my code, press exit, press guide again, yikes!! Maybe it could be some sort of quick option when viewing the guide.


You are creating your own problem here. Unlocking parental controls for just the channel you are watching, the unit is doing what you asked it to do.
Unlocking the unit for 4 hours unlocks everything for 4 hours, just like the TiVo. The only difference is the TiVo does not have unlocking for a single channel, that I am aware of. Maybe that is where you are getting confused.



Steve said:


> So you're saying that if the HR2x behaved the same way, *volleygirl *wouldn't need the new menu item? /steve


Disregard my post, I'm exhausted and misread the question. Even thought I do not use parental controls, while playing with them just now, *YES* a menu item to unlock for 4 hours would be beneficial to those who use it. And I would think the same would apply if the unit was unlocked, menu item to lock the unit would be beneficial as well, instead of going thru all the menu options to get to parental controls.


----------



## RandCfilm

I did a really quick search and probably missed this, I know Steve will link me to the post if I missed it  

Using the Advanced Search boolean operators "AANY, AALL, NNOT, NNAME, TTITLE, and CCHAN" Set up the RGYB buttons to enter the boolean operators, individually set a boolean for each button or use the triple tap feature to scroll thru the boolean options.


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> I did a really quick search and probably missed this, I know Steve will link me to the post if I missed it
> 
> Using the Advanced Search boolean operators "AANY, AALL, NNOT, NNAME, TTITLE, and CCHAN" Set up the RGYB buttons to enter the boolean operators, individually set a boolean for each button or use the triple tap feature to scroll thru the boolean options.


Actually, in our existing comprehensive SEARCH request on the Wish List, we're asking that they use +,-,* SEARCH operators instead and assign them to a remote shortcut key, but you're point is well taken. I need to revamp that whole SEARCH request anyway, because parts of it have been completed. I'll work on it.  /steve


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve said:


> Actually, in our existing comprehensive SEARCH request on the Wish List, we're asking that they use +,-,* SEARCH operators instead and assign them to a remote shortcut key, but you're point is well taken. I need to revamp that whole SEARCH request anyway, because parts of it have been completed. I'll work on it.  /steve


I did run across that info, -VOD, #501 as examples. IF they implemented the USB keyboard idea we would be good to go.


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> I did run across that info, -VOD, #501 as examples. IF they implemented the USB keyboard idea we would be good to go.


Most of my HR's are "buried" behind displays or inside cabinets, so that's not an option for me. Maybe a wireless keyboard would work, but it would have to work RF in my home. /steve


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve said:


> Most of my HR's are "buried" behind displays or inside cabinets, so that's not an option for me. Maybe a wireless keyboard would work, but it would have to work RF in my home. /steve


Same here, everything is 50 feet away, upstairs in my office. Wireless was what I was thinking, have that on my computer, it still uses the USB though.


----------



## aterriba

I would like to see autotune and pip added.


----------



## Steve

aterriba said:


> I would like to see autotune and pip added.


:welcome_s to the forums!

AUTOTUNE used to be on the Wish List, so DirecTV is aware of the request, especially since they offer it on non-DVR models. Like many other requests, it was moved to the "back burner" because of lack of voter support, or because it was replaced by a newly-worded request that offered similar functionality.

/steve


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Steve said:


> :welcome_s to the forums!
> 
> AUTOTUNE used to be on the Wish List, so DirecTV is aware of the request, especially since they offer it on non-DVR models. Like many other requests, it was moved to the "back burner" because of lack of voter support, or because it was replaced by a newly-worded request that offered similar functionality.
> 
> /steve


For some reason it did not get a lot of support on the "wish list" but it has got a lot of support in the thread/poll (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95103) I started about "Auto Tune".


----------



## RandCfilm

I am too @$^& to search right now  . I hardly ever watch anything live, to day I had an hour buffered of NFL Countdown show. I accidentally hit the channel up/down on my remote, of course the receiver did what I inadvertently asked it to do. If there was a OSD that popped up saying "you are in a buffer, do you really want to change channels" or something that makes you confirm you wish to change channels. Maybe a two minute window, anything longer you are prompted to confirm your request. If this has been posted before I apologize.

Now back to fuming while I watch the game.


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> :If there was a OSD that popped up saying "you are in a buffer, do you really want to change channels" or something that makes you confirm you wish to change channels.


Wanna think again about what you're asking for? Changing channels takes long enough as it is! :lol:

On a related note, we do have a request to ignore the CHAN button during recording PLAYBACK.

/steve


----------



## fluffybear

We will call it NEGATIVE Soft-padding. The ability to either start a recording late or end one early. 
With some shows running 1 hour and 1 minute (Desperate Housewives comes to mind), I end up missing one of my 10pm recordings.

See this thread for more discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1821993&postcount=1

BTW, I know this can be handled with manual recording but I would like to make the process more user friendly.


----------



## Steve

fluffybear said:


> We will call it NEGATIVE Soft-padding. The ability to either start a recording late or end one early.
> With some shows running 1 hour and 1 minute (Desperate Housewives comes to mind), I end up missing one of my 10pm recordings.
> 
> See this thread for more discussion:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1821993&postcount=1
> 
> BTW, I know this can be handled with manual recording but I would like to make the process more user friendly.


Already on the list, in the form of:

*Option to AUTO-TRIM a scheduled show's start/stop time, to avoid conflicts. *_We'd like Record Once, Record Series and Recording Defaults options to specify up to how many minutes we'd be willing to trim from a show to avoid conflicts. We'd like to be able to specify up to 0,1,2,3,4 or 5 minutes, with the ability to override any default trim times on a show-by-show basis. Conflicting trim settings should be resolved on a priority basis.
_
If you haven't already given this one a :up: , please do so at the link below. TIA.

/steve


----------



## fluffybear

Steve said:


> Already on the list, in the form of:
> 
> *Option to AUTO-TRIM a scheduled show's start/stop time, to avoid conflicts. *_We'd like Record Once, Record Series and Recording Defaults options to specify up to how many minutes we'd be willing to trim from a show to avoid conflicts. We'd like to be able to specify up to 0,1,2,3,4 or 5 minutes, with the ability to override any default trim times on a show-by-show basis. Conflicting trim settings should be resolved on a priority basis.
> _
> If you haven't already given this one a :up: , please do so at the link below. TIA.
> 
> /steve


Must have missed it!


----------



## kwalker962

take make mediashare work with all video formats. That way I wouldnt have to buy apple tv.:lol: :lol:


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve said:


> Wanna think again about what you're asking for? Changing channels takes long enough as it is! :lol:


True, but if you are in *Live buffer* as I was, and 1 hour to boot, I certainly did not want the channel to change. That's why I though of a two minute window maybe, under that time the channel changes without question. If you have a fair amount of time in the *Live buffer* does bring to question, incidental key press?



Steve said:


> On a related note, we do have a request to ignore the CHAN button during recording PLAYBACK.


Gave my :up: a long time ago on that request.


----------



## RandCfilm

*Steve*, Glad to see your holding your head up right again. 

The Colts on the other hand :nono2:


----------



## sundude90

Does Directv see all this stuff?? Do they rea this thread??


----------



## ulfius

I'd like the ability to search and schedule programs using software on my desktop computer. I'm not talking through the slow DTV web interface, but something locally that has the full program schedule and delete access to the programs that are already recorded. It would transfer commands to the box via my local network. It would be a much quicker interface and give better screen real estate to work with rather than the limited TV screen size.

The most used function for me would be to easily multi-select items on the to-do list and cancel them. Also by providing a larger channel view, I would more likely record additional individual programs rather than 99% series recordings like I have now.


----------



## Jlg

ulfius said:


> I'd like the ability to search and schedule programs using software on my desktop computer. I'm not talking through the slow DTV web interface, but something locally that has the full program schedule and delete access to the programs that are already recorded. It would transfer commands to the box via my local network. It would be a much quicker interface and give better screen real estate to work with rather than the limited TV screen size.
> 
> The most used function for me would be to easily multi-select items on the to-do list and cancel them. Also by providing a larger channel view, I would more likely record additional individual programs rather than 99% series recordings like I have now.


I second that. Or first it if you count my post-http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1223633#post1223633


----------



## Sirshagg

ulfius said:


> I'd like the ability to search and schedule programs using software on my desktop computer. I'm not talking through the slow DTV web interface, but something locally that has the full program schedule and delete access to the programs that are already recorded. It would transfer commands to the box via my local network. It would be a much quicker interface and give better screen real estate to work with rather than the limited TV screen size.
> 
> The most used function for me would be to easily multi-select items on the to-do list and cancel them. Also by providing a larger channel view, I would more likely record additional individual programs rather than 99% series recordings like I have now.


Me too!


----------



## mbuser

Two things I'd like to see added to the wish list:

1. Add a *Record Series* menu option on the history screen, so you can set up a series recording for programs that have shown recently but don't have episodes in the next two weeks.

2. Add a *Showings* menu option for a series, in addition to the *Episodes* entry, so you can see if it's also available on a different channel.


----------



## Steve

mbuser said:


> Two things I'd like to see added to the wish list:


You probably already know this, but the workaround for both of these right now is a KEYWORD SEARCH with the option to AUTORECORD. I agree that it could be easier, but just pointing out that it can be done now, for those that may not be aware. 



> 2. Add a *Showings* menu option for a series, in addition to the *Episodes* entry, so you can see if it's also available on a different channel.


A KEYWORD SEARCH for *show TTITLE* could be your "showings" search.



> 1. Add a *Record Series* menu option on the history screen, so you can set up a series recording for programs that have shown recently but don't have episodes in the next two weeks.


An AUTORECORD for *show TTITLE CCHAN #* simulates your "record series" option. You could further refine this to *show TTITLE CCHAN # & Show Types, Series*, if necessary. The added advantage of this method is that you can find a show that may not be in your HISTORY or your current GUIDE DATA, but you know exists. You can simply leave off the *CCHAN #* part of the AUTORECORD if you're not sure which channel it will be on.

/steve


----------



## Jlg

ulfius said:


> I'd like the ability to search and schedule programs using software on my desktop computer. I'm not talking through the slow DTV web interface, but something locally that has the full program schedule and delete access to the programs that are already recorded. It would transfer commands to the box via my local network. It would be a much quicker interface and give better screen real estate to work with rather than the limited TV screen size.
> 
> The most used function for me would be to easily multi-select items on the to-do list and cancel them. Also by providing a larger channel view, I would more likely record additional individual programs rather than 99% series recordings like I have now.


So, how do we get this on the wish list?


----------



## mbuser

Steve said:


> You probably already know this, but the workaround for both of these right now is a KEYWORD SEARCH with the option to AUTORECORD. I agree that it could be easier, but just pointing out that it can be done now, for those that may not be aware.
> 
> A KEYWORD SEARCH for *show TTITLE* could be your "showings" search.
> 
> An AUTORECORD for *show TTITLE CCHAN #* simulates your "record series" option. You could further refine this to *show TTITLE CCHAN # & Show Types, Series*, if necessary. The added advantage of this method is that you can find a show that may not be in your HISTORY or your current GUIDE DATA, but you know exists. You can simply leave off the *CCHAN #* part of the AUTORECORD if you're not sure which channel it will be on.
> 
> /steve


I've used the first workaround but you have to go through the menu to get to the search. Most of the time I'm in the todo list when I want to do this. I also find the second one too complex and easy to screw up for my feeble brain. I would really appreciate having the two things specifically added to the wish list, and would think they could both be implemented pretty easily. It's just a new menu entry with a link to existing code for both.


----------



## Dirk

The only thing that I can think of that I really want them to add/fix would be to make the boot up time faster. When the power goes out or anything it takes around ten minutes for my machine to boot back up. My old Motorola DVR use to instantly start recording the program again when the power came back on. Maybe I just don't understand but it shouldn't take that long.


----------



## Syzygy

ulfius said:


> I'd like the ability to search and schedule programs using software on my desktop computer. I'm not talking through the slow DTV web interface, but something locally that has the full program schedule and delete access to the programs that are already recorded. It would transfer commands to the box via my local network. It would be a much quicker interface and give better screen real estate to work with rather than the limited TV screen size.
> 
> The most used function for me would be to easily multi-select items on the to-do list and cancel them. Also by providing a larger channel view, I would more likely record additional individual programs rather than 99% series recordings like I have now.


I heartily concur. Shouldn't this explanation be part of the wish list? (There may be something like it in the wish list, but *ulfius*'s first paragraph says _exactly_ what I wish I had said and what I hope people will get a chance to vote on.


----------



## rakstr

I add my support to this.... It's a request for the "joe the plumber" user  I read some of these requests and think, OMG. There are so many opportunities to improve the basic interfaces to this thing!!!!



Syzygy said:


> I heartily concur. Shouldn't this explanation be part of the wish list? (There may be something like it in the wish list, but *ulfius*'s first paragraph says _exactly_ what I wish I had said and what I hope people will get a chance to vote on.


----------



## jbwitt

aterriba said:


> I would like to see autotune and pip added.


I would love to see PIP.


----------



## Steve

jbwitt said:


> I would love to see PIP.


For all you PIP evangelists, I've started a thread/POLL on the subject here.  /steve


----------



## ulfius

rakstr said:


> I add my support to this.... It's a request for the "joe the plumber" user  I read some of these requests and think, OMG. There are so many opportunities to improve the basic interfaces to this thing!!!!


Thanks everyone for your support on my idea. Hopefully we can get it on their radar.

No Joe the Plumber here, just Shawn the Programmer.


----------



## rakstr

I submitted a similar idea awhile back to have a built in local web interface to everything on the DVR. They're cheap, they're easy, and most every type of new device is coming with them. I guess it wasn't "elegant" enough like 3 taps on the yellow followed by a tap on the blue and red together advances the picture 3 frames then goes back 7. After all, everyone would use that 



ulfius said:


> Thanks everyone for your support on my idea. Hopefully we can get it on their radar.
> 
> No Joe the Plumber here, just Shawn the Programmer.


----------



## Steve

For all you fans of a web interface, I started a thread/poll on the topic here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144724

/steve


----------



## n3ntj

I know this may be a little difficult, but is there a way to get an update from D* regarding the items on the Wish List concerning the features/items that D* is working on or at least considering adding to the HR2x IRDs?

Just an idea..


----------



## Steve

n3ntj said:


> I know this may be a little difficult, but is there a way to get an update from D* regarding the items on the Wish List concerning the features/items that D* is working on or at least considering adding to the HR2x IRDs?
> 
> Just an idea..


From your mouth...

Ain't gonna happen though. I suspect the mods may know of some items that are in the hopper, but they're mostly sworn to secrecy, as we know.  /steve


----------



## rrrick8

Tried to take the survey but couldn't get to it through the loops.

One request I have is the ability to change the titles in the recorded My Playlist.

Say for example, you record a program with a racy title (think Playboy, Cinemax or other premium channels) and you also have your usual "Family" shows listed. 
Well... you have the kids/grandkids/neices/nephews over and want to bring up say "Night At The Museum" for them and as you scroll through the list... there is a title listed that you had just rather the little ones not see. :eek2:


----------



## joenhre

I'm surprised there are not more people that want a basic feature like Auto-tune (without record).
That is the #1 new feature on my wish list, along with the dual live buffers, and PIP.


----------



## Steve

joenhre said:


> I'm surprised there are not more people that want a basic feature like Auto-tune (without record).
> That is the #1 new feature on my wish list, along with the dual live buffers, and PIP.


AUTOTUNE was on the Wish List, but was ultimately back-burnered due to lack of Wish List voter support. The fact that it was on there means DirecTV knows about it, however, especially since they already offer it on many of their diskless STB's, so whether or not it's on their internal "To Do List" is unknown. As we know, not every new feature comes as a result of the Wish List.  /steve


----------



## studdad

I would love to see the 29b software work and my PQ come back to where it was before 290. How about this, we fix the issues before we update new features. And NO, obviously D* cannot work on two things at the same time.


----------



## squawk

To me, right now, I like the return to quick access to future recordings presently found under "To Do," is now only accessible under "Manage Recordings" via the Menu. 

Used to be able to access thru yellow button, now requires, via menu & scrolling, about a half-dozen button pushes. This is an EZ fix, & don't understand why this change made about 8-9 months ago, which illustrates exceptionally poor design, has not been reversed.

Next, I'd like QUICK access to slow motion. By "QUICK" I mean not having to hold down the play button for 3-4 seconds hoping the slow function will work. Half the time it doesn't, likely b/c if the button is held down too long, the system quickly exits slow motion. Again, very poor design that can be easily remedied. One touch feature should prevail over press & hold, particularly for such features as play, slow, FF, REW, pause, where timing is critical to WHY the feature is accessed.

JMO.


----------



## Steve

Some new items added over the week-end. I just posted a new Wish List News thread here: http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144896. /steve


----------



## dbronstein

joenhre said:


> I'm surprised there are not more people that want a basic feature like Auto-tune (without record).


Because some of us don't see the point in it.


----------



## Steve

While reviewing the list this morning, it seemed logical to combine these two requests into one So these two:
*
OPTION to turn off PICTURE IN GUIDE/LIST/SETUP, to prevent "spoilers".
Option to disable PIG/PIL display of recordings in progress that are not also currently being viewed
*now read as:
*
Ability to disable PIG/PIL display of recordings in progress that are not also currently being viewed, or to disable PIG/PIL entirely.
*/steve


----------



## kbxm

As an OTA user, I'd like to see the system actually _save _my OTA data so I don't have to reset the settings with every update. D* thinks I live about 50 miles from where I am and as a result, it thinks I get stations that I actually don't.

Happens every time it restarts or gets an update, then I have to go in and re-do the OTA settings.

It's not a huge deal, but I HAVE missed a few recordings when it's back in the incorrect configuration.

The channels aren't on D* yet, so there's no other way to get them right now...


----------



## Steve

kbxm said:


> As an OTA user, I'd like to see the system actually _save _my OTA data so I don't have to reset the settings with every update. D* thinks I live about 50 miles from where I am and as a result, it thinks I get stations that I actually don't.
> 
> Happens every time it restarts or gets an update, then I have to go in and re-do the OTA settings.
> 
> It's not a huge deal, but I HAVE missed a few recordings when it's back in the incorrect configuration.
> 
> The channels aren't on D* yet, so there's no other way to get them right now...


I believe this is already supposed to happen, so it's a "bug". If you haven't already, you should also report this in the 0x029b "issues" thread. /steve


----------



## waynebtx

Steve said:


> I believe this is already supposed to happen, so it's a "bug". If you haven't already, you should report this in the 0x029b "issues" thread. /steve


I think it a bug in you system only had to redo my OTA once maybe twice in two years.


----------



## Steve

waynebtx said:


> I think it a bug in you system only had to redo my OTA once maybe twice in two years.


Agree. *"Cache the OTA information so that it can be quickly discovered after a reset"* was an old Wish List request that was implemented some time ago, so if it's not working reliably, DirecTV should know about it. /steve


----------



## kbxm

Steve said:


> Agree. *"Cache the OTA information so that it can be quickly discovered after a reset"* was an old Wish List request that was implemented some time ago, so if it's not working reliably, DirecTV should know about it. /steve


Thanks for the replies. I thought it was something that should have been fixed already, but it keeps coming up.

Question though: when it caches the data, is it caching the channels you've selected, or just data like the DMA stuff?

I've called D* about it and they tell me it's normal 'cause the box is choosing the channels based on the DMA info. They couldn't answer why it gives me a station that 50 miles away vs one I can see out my window as the default but.....


----------



## Steve

kbxm said:


> Thanks for the replies. I thought it was something that should have been fixed already, but it keeps coming up.
> 
> Question though: when it caches the data, is it caching the channels you've selected, or just data like the DMA stuff?


I'm not sure. I defer to others who know more about this, but I would think is should cache whatever data was previously accumulated during your initial OTA set-up scan.


> I've called D* about it and they tell me it's normal 'cause the box is choosing the channels based on the DMA info. They couldn't answer why it gives me a station that 50 miles away vs one I can see out my window as the default but.....


Again, I'm out of my element here, but I know that sometimes the local stations send out bad PSP info (and I'm not even sure what PSP stands for), and that calls into DirecTV have resulted in this issue getting fixed. Might want to SEARCH these forums for threads with PSP in them. /steve


----------



## machlis

Hi, I surf through OTA stations regularly. Have selected some to be in the "my channels" filter (or whatever it's called, I forget the term) that I use, and many to not be included. I have never had to re-enter or tweak anything with regard to OTA channels/settings with all of the software updates and resets over the year I've had the box (HR20-100).


----------



## DonHac

When you use the Music, Photos and More option to connect to a media server navigation works well until you get down to an actual list. For example, it's easy to choose a server, Music, and then Artist, but I'm then confronted with a list of thousands of artists and no way to navigate the list other than page-up and page-down. I totally understand why there's no scroll bar (it can be a nightmare to implement on the server side), but would it be possible to enable triple-tap seeking in this and similar pages? (I'm not sure what is supported in the underlying network protocol.)

Right now the music feature works, but is useless with anything larger than a tiny test server. Using triple-tap would let me rapidly navigate to the artist or song or album title I want and would actually make the media player a useful feature.

Or is there some other way to efficiently navigate these lists that I've overlooked?

Don


----------



## DonHac

Steve said:


> Hmmm. You wouldn't be talking about a request like this one, would you?
> 
> *Enable "triple-tap" navigation through MediaShare directories or the PLAYLIST.*


Oops, yes, exactly like that. I scanned through the wish list but managed to miss seeing that one. I've voted on it now. Sigh. Anyway, count this as an extra big wish for that feature.

Do we know what protocol the HR is speaking to the media servers, and if it even supports a seek operation?

Don


----------



## Steve

DonHac said:


> Right now the music feature works, but is useless with anything larger than a tiny test server. Using triple-tap would let me rapidly navigate to the artist or song or album title I want and would actually make the media player a useful feature.


Hmmm. You wouldn't be talking about a request like this one, would you? 

*Enable "triple-tap" navigation through MediaShare directories or the PLAYLIST.* The INFO balloon for this request reads: _Many users have directories with 1000's of MP3 titles to scroll through, so a faster way to jump to titles later in the alphabet is needed. Using the REMOTE control alpha keys would allow us to quickly navigate to titles in networked media directories or the PLAYLIST. E.g., pressing "A-B-C" should sequentially jump to "Aerosmith-Beatles-Cream"._

If so, you can vote for it and the other Wish List items you'd like to see at the link below. /steve


----------



## inkahauts

One of the wishlist items is...

Always return to most recently accessed position on MY PLAYLIST when using LIST.


DO you mean no matter what, or after watching a recording? The unit does go back to the last position if you either press the back arrow, or after you reach the end of a recording, no matter what you choose, when the playlist comes up, you are at the same location as you where when you selected the previous show to record.. So I am not sure if this is needed any longer...


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> One of the wishlist items is...
> 
> Always return to most recently accessed position on MY PLAYLIST when using LIST.
> 
> DO you mean no matter what, or after watching a recording? The unit does go back to the last position if you either press the back arrow, or after you reach the end of a recording, no matter what you choose, when the playlist comes up, you are at the same location as you where when you selected the previous show to record.. So I am not sure if this is needed any longer...


Back always worked, but this POLL asked that it be the default behavior no matter how you got back to the LIST. I just checked the end of a recording. When the KEEP/DELETE pop-up comes up, selecting DELETE puts you at the top of the PLAYLIST, not the position closest to the recording. KEEP brings you to the info menu. Only way to get to the PLAYLIST from there is LIST, and then you're at the top again.

/steve


----------



## dbronstein

Steve said:


> Back always worked, but this POLL asked that it be the default behavior no matter how you got back to the LIST. I just checked the end of a recording. When the KEEP/DELETE pop-up comes up, selecting DELETE puts you at the top of the PLAYLIST, not the position closest to the recording. KEEP brings you to the info menu. Only way to get to the PLAYLIST from there is LIST, and then you're at the top again.
> 
> /steve


Related to this, if you are watching a recording, press stop before the end (like when a show is over and you don't want to watch the following commercials), then delete the show, it sends you back to live TV instead of the playlist. It should take you back to the playlist, preferably to the spot where the show was.


----------



## Steve

dbronstein said:


> Related to this, if you are watching a recording, press stop before the end (like when a show is over and you don't want to watch the following commercials), then delete the show, it sends you back to live TV instead of the playlist. It should take you back to the playlist, preferably to the spot where the show was.


Ya behavior after stopping a show should probably be the subject of another poll. Care to volunteer? 

*RE: the cursor position when returning to the PLAYLIST, I've just started a new poll here:
*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=145215

/steve


----------



## dbronstein

My issue is that deleting a recording that you have been watching should take you back to the playlist, not live TV.


----------



## Steve

dbronstein said:


> My issue is that deleting a recording that you have been watching should take you back to the playlist, not live TV.


I agree. With a hidden PIL if there are two recordings going on, otherwise the PIL should show the channel that's not recording, IMO. /steve


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> Back always worked, but this POLL asked that it be the default behavior no matter how you got back to the LIST. I just checked the end of a recording. When the KEEP/DELETE pop-up comes up, selecting DELETE puts you at the top of the PLAYLIST, not the position closest to the recording. KEEP brings you to the info menu. Only way to get to the PLAYLIST from there is LIST, and then you're at the top again.
> 
> /steve


Thats weird, because I've been paying attention to this, and when I choose delet at the end of watching a recording, its been taking me back to the playlist, in the position I was last at. Weird....


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> Thats weird, because I've been paying attention to this, and when I choose delet at the end of watching a recording, its been taking me back to the playlist, in the position I was last at. Weird....


Might depend on how the list is sorted? I just tested on a list sorted by A-Z with a show at position #7 in my PLAYLIST. When the Keep/Delete PopUp came up, I chose delete and was returned to the top of the PLAYLIST. /steve


----------



## DogLover

It also used to depend on how you selected the show. If you selected PLAY on the list screen, it brought you back to the position you left. If you pressed SELECT, then PLAY/RESUME, it took you back to the top of the list.


----------



## Steve

DogLover said:


> It also used to depend on how you selected the show. If you selected PLAY on the list screen, it brought you back to the position you left. If you pressed SELECT, then PLAY/RESUME, it took you back to the top of the list.


Just tested and you hit the nail on the head. More UI inconsistency! Sigh. I reported it here. /steve


----------



## hoopsbwc34

Can we add, "Ability to change font size for on-screen menus" This would allow more channels and time to be displayed on the guide for those with large TVs. I know we have "Show more GUIDE channels and hours per screen. " but this doesn't really speak to the need to have a font size control for all on-screen menus.


----------



## ATARI

hoopsbwc34 said:


> Can we add, "Ability to change font size for on-screen menus" This would allow more channels and time to be displayed on the guide for those with large TVs. I know we have "Show more GUIDE channels and hours per screen. " but this doesn't really speak to the need to have a font size control for all on-screen menus.


This along with a true HD UI would be very nice to have. The "one size fits all" just doesn't work in our digital TV world now, where displays are often 4 feet across or more. That's a lot of screen realestate without a lot of info being displayed right now.


----------



## Steve

Perhaps something like this?

*"A true HD display mode option that will show more GUIDE data, more program description information and longer lists (episodes, TO DO, HISTORY, SEARCH results, etc.)"*

Does this cover it?

/steve


----------



## dvdmth

Steve said:


> Perhaps something like this?
> 
> *"A true HD display mode option that will show more GUIDE data, more program description information and longer lists (episodes, TO DO, HISTORY, SEARCH results, etc.)"*
> 
> Does this cover it?
> 
> /steve


How would this work when tuned to an SD channel in Native mode (480i output)? Would an SD guide be used on SD channels and an HD guide on HD channels? What happens, then, if you switch from an HD channel to an SD channel without leaving the guide?


----------



## hoopsbwc34

dvdmth said:


> How would this work when tuned to an SD channel in Native mode (480i output)? Would an SD guide be used on SD channels and an HD guide on HD channels? What happens, then, if you switch from an HD channel to an SD channel without leaving the guide?


Plus the size of TVs varies, so that an HD version on the 32 inch display would still be the same as on a 65 inch set. The ability to set a font size (like Dish Networks small, medium, large) would at least help with that...


----------



## p010ne

:imwith: There is plenty of room for MORE previous channels!:imwith:


----------



## ATARI

Steve said:


> Perhaps something like this?
> 
> *"A true HD display mode option that will show more GUIDE data, more program description information and longer lists (episodes, TO DO, HISTORY, SEARCH results, etc.)"*
> 
> Does this cover it?
> 
> /steve


Yes, I already voted thumbs up on that one. You might want to add customizable font size to it, or not. The important stuff is already there: more info and longer lists.


----------



## Steve

dvdmth said:


> How would this work when tuned to an SD channel in Native mode (480i output)? Would an SD guide be used on SD channels and an HD guide on HD channels? What happens, then, if you switch from an HD channel to an SD channel without leaving the guide?


I'm envisioning an SD and HD version of the UI, with the ability to use the SD version on small HD displays, or for sight-impaired viewers. Think that would work?

If it's technically possible to show an HD guide when tuned to an SD live channel, I'd prefer to see the HD guide at all times if that's how I set up my preferences. That said, I suspect that it will take too much time to rebuild the screen, and become annoying. /steve


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> I'm envisioning an SD and HD version of the UI, with the ability to use the SD version on small HD displays, or for sight-impaired viewers. Think that would work?
> 
> If it's technically possible to show an HD guide when tuned to an SD live channel, I'd prefer to see the HD guide at all times if that's how I set up my preferences. That said, I suspect that it will take too much time to rebuild the screen, and become annoying. /steve


I think we will see a GUI in HD that is scaled, so more info on screen will equall smaller text, and vice versa... With us having the choice in size..


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> I think we will see a GUI in HD that is scaled, so more info on screen will equall smaller text, and vice versa... With us having the choice in size..


Agree, but when we _elect _to see the HD GUI. As *hoopsbwc34 *points out, you may not want to see HD-sized text on a 32" or 37" HD display, e.g., depending on how far away you sit. In that case, you may want to opt for the "SD-sized" GUI. Same for customers who may suffer from impaired vision. /steve


----------



## EastTexan

Hi,

Occasional lurker and even less frequent poster here with my suggestion for the Wish List. I came with more suggestions but found all but one already addressed when I looked at the list. Here's what I'd like to see added:

*Allow user definable function for Red & Green buttons when no OSD present.*

This is sort of an enhancement to the 2-click access Wish List item but instead allows a user to select any menu or sub-menu option to be accessed with a single click of the red or green button when there is no OSD present. For instance, the user could define the red button to go directly to the Todo List and the green button to go to the Setup Menu or even directly to the Audio Setup Menu. This would not impact any other function as there is currently no function to these when there is no OSD present.

I was surprised to find my highest priority, increasing the Prioritizer to more than 50 items, so far down on the list. Perhaps it's partly because it reads, "Increase the SERIES LINK limit to more than 50." I went through the list three times before realizing this was addressing the lack of space in the Prioritizer. How about changing it to read:

*Increase PRIORITIZER limit to more than 50 Series Links.*

I'm surprised this is not an issue for more people as it's a constant issue for my wife and I. We are always deleting Series Links (for shows on hiatus, etc) from the Prioritzer to make room for others. And, this seems like such a simple thing to address. Fortunately we have an UltimateTV (where there has never been a limit issue) in the same cabinet, with both being distributed throughout the house.

I'd certainly like to see the RECORD THIS TIME SLOT ONLY option added to the Series Link setup options.


----------



## psweig

"Allow user definable function for Red & Green buttons when no OSD present." What a wonderful and, it seems to me, simple to implement idea. Also here's one I've been harboring for 2 years. _STOP THE REDUNDANCY OF THE SEARCH FUNCTIONS_ Why must I see three pages of the same movie when you have the option to look at the episodes or showings? Right now, and since the beginning, I can't complete paging down on a search for "horror & hidef" after 4 or 5 screens I get a "please wait" and it reverts to the beginning of the list. I have complained abou it before and nothing happens. If we got rid of the redundancy, at least there would be fewer titles to page down for.


----------



## Steve

psweig said:


> here's one I've been harboring for 2 years. _STOP THE REDUNDANCY OF THE SEARCH FUNCTIONS_ Why must I see three pages of the same movie when you have the option to look at the episodes or showings? Right now, and since the beginning, I can't complete paging down on a search for "horror & hidef" after 4 or 5 screens I get a "please wait" and it reverts to the beginning of the list. I have complained abou it before and nothing happens. If we got rid of the redundancy, at least there would be fewer titles to page down for.


Makes sense. I expanded the scope of one of our existing requests to include what you're looking for:

*Ability to group SEARCH, HISTORY or TODO list show titles into folders, similar to the PLAYLIST.*

/steve


----------



## Steve

EastTexan said:


> *Allow user definable function for Red & Green buttons when no OSD present.*
> 
> This is sort of an enhancement to the 2-click access Wish List item but instead allows a user to select any menu or sub-menu option to be accessed with a single click of the red or green button when there is no OSD present. For instance, the user could define the red button to go directly to the Todo List and the green button to go to the Setup Menu or even directly to the Audio Setup Menu. This would not impact any other function as there is currently no function to these when there is no OSD present.


Actually, OSD or not, the GREEN button is always active during LIVE TV or recording playback, if there is a SAP available.


> Also I was surprised to find my highest priority, increasing the Prioritizer to more than 50 items, so far down on the list. Perhaps it's partly because it reads, "Increase the SERIES LINK limit to more than 50." I went through the list three times before realizing this was addressing the lack of space in the Prioritizer. How about changing it to read:
> 
> *Increase PRIORITIZER limit to more than 50 Series Links.*


I think the meaning of _"increasing the SERIES LINK limit to more than 50"_ is pretty unambiguous, but that's just me. If others agree the language should be changed, I have no problem doing so. I didn't see this as a "PRIORITIZER" issue, per se, but rather a system performance issue. /steve


----------



## psweig

Steve said:


> Makes sense. I expanded the scope of one of our existing requests to include what you're looking for:
> 
> *Ability to group SEARCH, HISTORY or TODO list show titles into folders, similar to the PLAYLIST.*
> 
> /steve


Thank you Steve


----------



## EastTexan

Steve said:


> Actually, OSD or not, the GREEN button is always active during LIVE TV or recording playback, if there is a SAP available.


Apparently I've never been on a program offering SAP when I've intentionally or unintentionally pressed the green button. That still leaves the red button for a customizable menu button, and the user could be offered the choice of the green button for SAP or customizable menu button (so could the yellow and blue for that matter-I never use either). In my 15+ years as an A/V equipment retailer and DirecTV dealer (and former C-band and DISH dealer) when I retired eight years ago, I never had a question about SAP, only how to change the default language-and my area is 40% Hispanic.



> I think the meaning of _increasing the SERIES LINK limit to more than 50"_ is pretty unambiguous, but that's just me. If others agree the language should be changed, I have no problem doing so. I didn't see this as a "PRIORITIZER" issue, per se, but rather a system performance issue.


I would imagine it is not unambiguous to someone intimately familiar with the terminology used (evidenced by your 6500+ post count); however, as a casual user who read the manual more than two years ago, the terminology, "Series Link," meant nothing to me. In fact, after homing in on the item in the wish list after three readings, due to noticing the "50," I referred to the manual to determine if Series Link and Prioritizer referred to the same thing - the reason being is that what I see when trying to add more than 50 series is a message that, "There is no room in the Prioritzer to schedule this request. You must delete an existing item to free space." It was rereading the manual that clued me to the fact that Series Links are stored in the Prioritizer (hence the problem is a limit of the Prioritzer).


----------



## russdog

I wish HR's would tie recordings to the user's D* account, not to the specific HR that made the recording. While eSATA storage makes this desirable, the combination of upcoming MRV and eSATA storage makes it even more so. (I am well aware that eSATA is not an officially supported feature, so no need to comment about that.)

This would help protect the user against needless loss of recordings in the case of both receiver failure and HDD failure:
 In the event of receiver failure (not HDD failure), this prevents the user from losing recordings, while still preventing unauthorized distribution beyond the customer's home. 
.
 It would also permit those users who choose to record the same shows via multiple HR's to have a "RAID-1 equivalent" level of loss-protection in the even of HDD failure.
This still places limits on the user that are more strict than required by the Fair Usage provisions of the law, and does nothing to weaken D* encryption. So, nobody's getting away with murder if they do this.

All it takes is changing the 1 field that limits recording playability from the receiver-ID to the customer-ID.


----------



## Steve

EastTexan said:


> I would imagine it is not unambiguous to someone intimately familiar with the terminology used (evidenced by your 6500+ post count); however, as a casual user who read the manual more than two years ago, the terminology, "Series Link," meant nothing to me. In fact, after homing in on the item in the wish list after three readings, due to noticing the "50," I referred to the manual to determine if Series Link and Prioritizer referred to the same thing - the reason being is that what I see when trying to add more than 50 series is a message that, "There is no room in the Prioritzer to schedule this request. You must delete an existing item to free space." It was rereading the manual that clued me to the fact that Series Links are stored in the Prioritizer (hence the problem is a limit of the Prioritzer).


Point taken. I changed it as follows:

*Increase the PRIORITIZER/SERIES LINK limit to more than 50*

/steve


----------



## ATARI

Steve said:


> Point taken. I changed it as follows:
> 
> *Increase the PRIORITIZER/SERIES LINK limit to more than 50*
> 
> /steve


How about *Remove the 50 series limit of the PRIORITIZER/SERIES LINK.*

Because I don't want 50 replaced by 60, 75, 100, etc. I (and I think others) just want no limit.


----------



## Jlg

ATARI said:


> How about *Remove the 50 series limit of the PRIORITIZER/SERIES LINK.*
> 
> Because I don't want 50 replaced by 60, 75, 100, etc. I (and I think others) just want no limit.


+1 for me.


----------



## fullcourt81

I searched the thread for this a couple of different ways, but I came up empty.

Sort Playlist by "Already Started Shows"

I sat down the other day, wanting to finish at least one, or more, shows that I had started. I explored the many ways to sort the playlist, which there are many.
I just wanted to see all the shows that I had started, which would be the ones that are greyed out in the playlist. 
Is there a way to do this, is it on the wishlist already, or should it be a wishlist item?


----------



## RAD

When in the Media Share application I'd like to see the background color of the selected item change from yellow to some other color, don't care which one, while the box is processing your request. Currently it can take a while for the box to process what you've selected, especially if your server has a lot of content on it. So you really don't know if the last action you selected is actually being process or the box didn't see your last selection. This can cause to you to keep hitting select which can then cause other issues. If they would change the background color of the selected item to show that the box is doing what you requested would make it more user friendly, IMHO.


----------



## Steve

RAD said:


> When in the Media Share application I'd like to see the background color of the selected item change from yellow to some other color, don't care which one, while the box is processing your request. Currently it can take a while for the box to process what you've selected, especially if your server has a lot of content on it. So you really don't know if the last action you selected is actually being process or the box didn't see your last selection. This can cause to you to keep hitting select which can then cause other issues. If they would change the background color of the selected item to show that the box is doing what you requested would make it more user friendly, IMHO.


I agree that there are areas in the DirecTV GUI where we need a change in highlight, "hourglass" or some other visual indication that the box accepted input and is currently processing it.

*RAD *would like to see an indication for Media Share selections.
I would like to see an indication that a "delete" has been accepted.
If anyone else can add to this list, I'd like to construct a Wish List request that covers whatever we come up with. TIA. /steve


----------



## babzog

I would simply like to be able to delete channels I don't want from the list.... without affecting a favorites list. Currently, I have to use a fav list (which should, by definition, only be a shortlist of preferred channels) to "filter" out the channels I don't want. But then, I need to maintain it to keep up to date with new additions or changes.

The receivers of old let you do this and it was simply perfect (and made sense). Bring back this feature please!


----------



## Steve

babzog said:


> I would simply like to be able to delete channels I don't want from the list.... without affecting a favorites list. Currently, I have to use a fav list (which should, by definition, only be a shortlist of preferred channels) to "filter" out the channels I don't want. But then, I need to maintain it to keep up to date with new additions or changes.
> 
> The receivers of old let you do this and it was simply perfect (and made sense). Bring back this feature please!


Totally agree. That's our second most-popular request!

*Allow editing of the "CHANNELS I GET" list, similar to the way the OFF-AIR channel list is editable.*

If you haven't yet let DirecTV know how you value this request, please do so at the link below! TIA. /steve


----------



## jmrwiseguy

babzog said:


> I would simply like to be able to delete channels I don't want from the list.... without affecting a favorites list. Currently, I have to use a fav list (which should, by definition, only be a shortlist of preferred channels) to "filter" out the channels I don't want. But then, I need to maintain it to keep up to date with new additions or changes.
> 
> The receivers of old let you do this and it was simply perfect (and made sense). Bring back this feature please!


A slightly different issue is that I want to be able to delete a channel from the current list while looking at the channels in the guide without having to go through all the menus.


----------



## Steve

jmrwiseguy said:


> A slightly different issue is that I want to be able to delete a channel from the current list while looking at the channels in the guide without having to go through all the menus.


That's also already on the Wish List, so be sure to vote for it!  /steve

*Ability to press DASH-DASH in the GUIDE to remove a channel from the active CUSTOM channels list.*


----------



## rakstr

jmrwiseguy said:


> A slightly different issue is that I want to be able to delete a channel from the current list while looking at the channels in the guide without having to go through all the menus.


I'm looking for exactly the same thing. If I see something in the guide I no longer want, I'd like to delete it from the current list. Maybe left arrow to the the station info and hit red button and poof, no longer in my list.


----------



## Steve

rakstr said:


> I'm looking for exactly the same thing. If I see something in the guide I no longer want, I'd like to delete it from the current list. Maybe left arrow to the the station info and hit red button and poof, no longer in my list.


RED button already has a use in GUIDE, which is why our Wish List request is worded the way it is.  No matter, if DirecTV gives us this, they'll implement it however they want, so it's just important we get the concept across. /steve


----------



## rakstr

Steve said:


> RED button already has a use in GUIDE, which is why our Wish List request is worded the way it is.  No matter, if DirecTV gives us this, they'll implement it however they want, so it's just important we get the concept across. /steve


True except ther is no "-12hrs" to do while the cursor is on the station info. Bottom banner could be context sensitive and change to RED=Delete station from current list. Could then use Green to add as well. Regardless, the managment of channel lists could be significantly improved. This is one of those things I consider crippled in these units


----------



## Syzygy

babzog said:


> I would simply like to be able to delete channels I don't want from the list.... without affecting a favorites list... The receivers of old let you do this and it was simply perfect (and made sense). Bring back this feature, please!


DirecTV has had this request on their plate almost since the very launch of the HR2x. They gather data from us on how bad the situation is, but they've never made any serious attempt to fix it. Obviously there won't be a fix. The inescapable conclusion: Somebody at DirecTV hates you (and me).

Let's just hope DirecTV's callous attitude toward HR2x users (and H2x users?) doesn't poison the MPEG-4 TiVo that's coming.


----------



## Syzygy

rakstr said:


> True except there is no "-12hrs" to do while the cursor is on the station info. Bottom banner could be context sensitive and change to RED=Delete station from current list. *Could then use Green to add as well.*


Except that, in order to be able to add a channel, it would have to be already present in the list!  Maybe you were thinking about adding the channel to another list (chosen from a menu).


----------



## boilerjt

Hey Steve,

I noticed there are not that many MediaShare related items on the wish list. Here are three candidates that I constantly see users asking about in the forums.

1) MediaShare support of using Transport Controls (FF/RW) in MediaShare, especially for video. Most popular media servers already support this feature (it works on PS3, XBox360, etc), but not on the DirecTV receivers with MediaShare capability.

2) MediaShare video support of h264 video streaming. The receivers are already decoding h264 for mpeg4 channels, DOD, and the future feature of MRV. I would think this would be a logical feature of MediaShare as well.

3) MediaShare ability to accept and play video with a higher bitrate. With the current MediaShare, the maximum is 10Mbps. This is sufficient for mpeg4 (h264), but not when streaming mpeg2 HD video. Since we only have mpeg2 right now, I would like the ability to view my HD home movies without reducing the bitrate and thus reducing the video quality. When video streaming was introduced in MediaShare, it played high bitrate video, so I assume it shouldn't be too difficult to restore it.


----------



## Steve

boilerjt said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> I noticed there are not that many MediaShare related items on the wish list. Here are three candidates that I constantly see users asking about in the forums.
> 
> 1) MediaShare support of using Transport Controls (FF/RW) in MediaShare, especially for video. Most popular media servers already support this feature (it works on PS3, XBox360, etc), but not on the DirecTV receivers with MediaShare capability.
> 
> 2) MediaShare video support of h264 video streaming. The receivers are already decoding h264 for mpeg4 channels, DOD, and the future feature of MRV. I would think this would be a logical feature of MediaShare as well.
> 
> 3) MediaShare ability to accept and play video with a higher bitrate. With the current MediaShare, the maximum is 10Mbps. This is sufficient for mpeg4 (h264), but not when streaming mpeg2 HD video. Since we only have mpeg2 right now, I would like the ability to view my HD home movies without reducing the bitrate and thus reducing the video quality. When video streaming was introduced in MediaShare, it played high bitrate video, so I assume it shouldn't be too difficult to restore it.


Most of what you are asking for would be achievable if DirecTV would just license a DivX player, like many DVD manufacturers do, and let it run on the HR2x hardware. Unfortunately, the model they use puts the burden on the PC to decode and transcode files, as opposed to the HR2x. E.g., I'm pretty sure you can play h.264 files now using TVersity, if you install the FFDShow codecs on your PC.

Support for trickplay should come via our existing Wish List DLNA compliance request. I'm not sure what is causing the bandwidth issues you mention. Maybe someone else knows what the issue is there? /steve


----------



## Steve

rakstr said:


> True except ther is no "-12hrs" to do while the cursor is on the station info. Bottom banner could be context sensitive and change to RED=Delete station from current list. Could then use Green to add as well.


In a past life, I was a long-time application development consultant who ran many user focus groups, and I can tell you that making the same button context sensitive within the same function can be problematic for the average user. The traditional cell phone developers, e.g., struggle with similar usability issues all the time.

That said, as with most of these requests, if DirecTV approves the concept, they are going to implement it the way they want, no matter what we suggest, if history is our guide. /steve


----------



## boilerjt

Steve said:


> Most of what you are asking for would be achievable if DirecTV would just license a DivX player, like many DVD manufacturers do, and let it run on the HR2x hardware. Unfortunately, the model they use puts the burden on the PC to decode and transcode files, as opposed to the HR2x. E.g., I'm pretty sure you can play h.264 files now using TVersity, if you install the FFDShow codecs on your PC.
> 
> Support for trickplay should come via our existing Wish List DLNA compliance request. I'm not sure what is causing the bandwidth issues you mention. Maybe someone else knows what the issue is there? /steve


Right now, the only way to play h264 files on the HR2x is to transcode them from the PC. This is what TVersity does using ffdshow. This takes a fairly powerful PC to do so. If the HR2x would decode and play h264 video from MediaShare like it already does with basic playback, you could stream from any PC (or NAS). They wouldn't need a divx license to do this.

As far as the bandwidth issue, this is a well known shortfall of MediaShare. The current maximum bitrate is 10Mbps and the HR2x will generate an error message if this is exceeded. Many people who have captured HD OTA programs from a video capture card in their PC cannot stream them because of this limitation.

Finally, as I understand it, the trickplay functionality is optional in the DLNA spec. The HR2x can be DNLA compliant without the trickplay functionality.

Lets see if these items generate as much interest in this thread as they do elsewhere in the forum.

Thanks


----------



## rakstr

Syzygy said:


> Except that, in order to be able to add a channel, it would have to be already present in the list!  Maybe you were thinking about adding the channel to another list (chosen from a menu).


No, I was thinking direct entry or a quick link to the all channels list. The "add a channel" is an after thought and not really that important. It's the DELETE I'd like.:sure:


----------



## squawk

boilerjt said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> I noticed there are not that many MediaShare related items on the wish list. Here are three candidates that I constantly see users asking about in the forums.
> 
> . . . .


Perhaps that because many HD DVRs lost their MediaShare capability after the firmware upgrade time before last. Used to have, but still cannot get it to work. System info now indicatesSTB port "N/A" with error message "505" or "205," which may be reason preventing DVR from connecting to PC.

HR20-700
Dell Inspiron E1505 running Windows XP - Media Center Edition
Intel Duo Core Processors

If you have any idea how to get Media Share to work, when it once did, be glad to hear. TIA.


----------



## squawk

(1) Would like one-touch access to Managed Recordings, like once had before via yellow button

(2) Would like 1st FF speed to be slowed so each frame can be viewed in fast motion, as now possible with OTA feeds as well as old MPEG2, instead of skipped frames as now only possible with MPEG4 recordings.


----------



## Steve

squawk said:


> (2) Would like 1st FF speed to be slowed so each frame can be viewed in fast motion, as now possible with OTA feeds as well as old MPEG2, instead of skipped frames as now only possible with MPEG4 recordings.


In order for this to happen, I believe DirecTV would need to change the MPEG-4 encoding so that it generates more "key frames" (AKA, "I" frames), which would result in larger file sizes and increased satellite bandwidth requirements. With the cost of disk storage continuing to drop, this shouldn't be an issue on the storage side. Perhaps one day it will not be an issue on the transmission side, when the dust settles on HD locals and nationals, and DirecTV might discover they have more satellite bandwidth available than they know what to do with.

I invite others to jump in here to comment, if I'm wrong. TIA. /steve


----------



## boilerjt

squawk said:


> Perhaps that because many HD DVRs lost their MediaShare capability after the firmware upgrade time before last. Used to have, but still cannot get it to work. System info now indicatesSTB port "N/A" with error message "505" or "205," which may be reason preventing DVR from connecting to PC.
> 
> HR20-700
> Dell Inspiron E1505 running Windows XP - Media Center Edition
> Intel Duo Core Processors
> 
> If you have any idea how to get Media Share to work, when it once did, be glad to hear. TIA.


I've been digging into these MediaShare issues and it always comes back to one thing... Most of the issues are directly related to the media server you are using. There are some media servers being used that work great with MediaShare and some that work well for some users, but not at all for others. If you want to continue this conversation, please start a new thread because I don't want to hijack this thread with MediaShare issues.


----------



## smiddy

Media Share Navigation needs to be updated to allow faster access to large numbers of items. Currently it is tough to traverse from AC/DC to ZZ Top in my hundreds of CD artists.


----------



## Steve

smiddy said:


> Media Share Navigation needs to be updated to allow faster access to large numbers of items. Currently it is tough to traverse from AC/DC to ZZ Top in my hundreds of CD artists.


It's been on there for ages, so be sure to vote for it if you haven't already:

*Enable "triple-tap" navigation through MediaShare directories or the PLAYLIST.*

The info balloon for this request reads: _Many users have directories with 1000's of MP3 titles to scroll through, so a faster way to jump to titles later in the alphabet is needed. Using the REMOTE control alpha keys would allow us to quickly navigate to titles in networked media directories or the PLAYLIST. E.g., pressing "A-B-C" should sequentially jump to "Aerosmith-Beatles-Cream"._

/steve


----------



## rakstr

So what ever happened to enabling NAS to save recordings and using a single encryption certificate based on the account and not the individual piece of hardware? If/when MRV comes to us, this is a logical/easy extension. I've already got an abundant supply of mirrored disk on my network storing my other media and I'd like not to buy more individual storage just to satisfy the hunger of the D* DVRs. This can be every bit as secure for D*. Come on D*, move into the current generation of home networking


----------



## Mightyram

I orginally posted this in the wrong section ... sorry...

I don't see this feature request listed in Mywishlistsurvey.com

Pressing the LIST button while watching an existing recorded show should immediately highlight that show in the list. Currently the default position is at the top of the list. This will make it easier to watch other related group shows and the ability to quickly delete a show without waiting for the show to end.


----------



## Steve

Mightyram said:


> I orginally posted this in the wrong section ... sorry...
> 
> I don't see this feature request listed in Mywishlistsurvey.com
> 
> Pressing the LIST button while watching an existing recorded show should immediately highlight that show in the list. Currently the default position is at the top of the list. This will make it easier to watch other related group shows and the ability to quickly delete a show without waiting for the show to end.


Actually, the request that already on there will at least insure you're in the right GROUP playback folder when you return to list:

*Always return to most recently accessed position on MY PLAYLIST when using LIST.

*I added the following to the INFO balloon for this request: _Would be great if during GROUP play, returning to the LIST highlighted the episode that was currently playing._/steve


----------



## gnahc79

Apologies if this has already been posted, I saw something similar in another thread:

For the recent 0x2AF release, instead of QuickTune could the feature just bring up a 'mini' guide of the favorite channels? I'm finding QuickTune to be fairly useless since I can't see what's on any of the channels. I have native on and channel surf using the guide. A mini guide of favorites would be nice.


----------



## Steve

gnahc79 said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, I saw something similar in another thread:
> 
> For the recent 0x2AF release, instead of QuickTune could the feature just bring up a 'mini' guide of the favorite channels? I'm finding QuickTune to be fairly useless since I can't see what's on any of the channels. I have native on and channel surf using the guide. A mini guide of favorites would be nice.


Quicktune isn't meant to be a GUIDE replacement. Just a placeholder for channels you're interested in and that you may have difficulty remembering the #'s for. Others can correct me if I'm wrong about that.

What you're asking for, I believe, is a subset of the full GUIDE, and not the MINIGUIDE you get when pressing the BLUE button? Actually no matter which, you can currently create up to two custom channel lists that will limit what channels the full GUIDE (or the MINIGUIDE) displays. Just choose "edit favorites" from the GUIDE YELLOW button menu.

/steve


----------



## gnahc79

Steve said:


> Quicktune isn't meant to be a GUIDE replacement. Just a placeholder for channels you're interested in and that you may have difficulty remembering the #'s for. Others can correct me if I'm wrong about that.
> 
> What you're asking for, I believe, is a subset of the full GUIDE, and not the MINIGUIDE you get when pressing the BLUE button? Actually no matter which, you can currently create up to two custom channel lists that will limit what channels the full GUIDE (or the MINIGUIDE) displays. Just choose "edit favorites" from the GUIDE YELLOW button menu.
> 
> /steve


oops, nevermind about miniguide...wrong term for an existing function 

I'm asking for a shortcut/single action to a custom channel list. It seems the best way to do this is guide->yellow button->switch channel list. I am not sure what requirement QuickTune is supposed to fulfill, but I would think having a shortcut to to a custom channel list would be better. I channel surf using the guide, e.g. guide->channel #nnn....eh rerun->channel #qqq...a 3 hr movie?-> etc etc. This custom channel 'peek' function seems more usable than QuickTune. Is QuickTune just to remember channel#s?


----------



## Steve

gnahc79 said:


> Is QuickTune just to remember channel#s


To me it is, otherwise it's faster for me to key in the chan # than to navigate to it. Just my .02, tho. Others may have a different take on it. /steve


----------



## ATARI

Steve said:


> To me it is, otherwise it's faster for me to key in the chan # than to navigate to it. Just my .02, tho. Others may have a different take on it. /steve


My wife really likes the quickguide (as ahe is not good with remembering numbers). I just key the number in. But it is still a nice little widget.

Now get to work on DLB


----------



## breevesdc

I'd put this in the category of low hanging fruit. It would be simple ot implement and would significantly enhance the usability of 30-sec skip and 6-sec replay.

To the person holding the remote, these functions work well. To other people watching with you, it can be quite disorienting when the person with the remote is jumping forward and backward a lot. Like when watching football.

It would be very helpful if an icon appeared at the bottom right showing a translucent "Advance" icon for 2 seconds when the Advance button is pressed. And conversely if an icon appeared at the bottom left showing a translucent "Replay" icon for 2 seconds when the Replay button is pressed. The icons should be the same ones painted on the D* remote. 

I imagine this would be ridiculously easy for the developers to implement and would significantly enhance the DVR experience.

Brian


----------



## MrKlaatu

Here's a new one (maybe):

The ability to "delete up to this point". If you record a three hour movie and have watched half, you could delete the portion you've already watched.

Thoughts?


----------



## nowandthen

breevesdc said:


> I'd put this in the category of low hanging fruit. It would be simple ot implement and would significantly enhance the usability of 30-sec skip and 6-sec replay.
> 
> To the person holding the remote, these functions work well. To other people watching with you, it can be quite disorienting when the person with the remote is jumping forward and backward a lot. Like when watching football.
> 
> It would be very helpful if an icon appeared at the bottom right showing a translucent "Advance" icon for 2 seconds when the Advance button is pressed. And conversely if an icon appeared at the bottom left showing a translucent "Replay" icon for 2 seconds when the Replay button is pressed. The icons should be the same ones painted on the D* remote.
> 
> I imagine this would be ridiculously easy for the developers to implement and would significantly enhance the DVR experience.
> 
> Brian


I would only support this if there was an option to turn it off. I don't care for icons popping up on screen. Less clutter the better!


----------



## Steve

MrKlaatu said:


> Here's a new one (maybe):
> 
> The ability to "delete up to this point". If you record a three hour movie and have watched half, you could delete the portion you've already watched.
> 
> Thoughts?


The ability to "trim" existing recordings was an old Wish List request that was "back burnered" due to lack of voter interest.

That said, if your intent is to remember where you left off, the recording should "resume" from the same point the next time you go back to it.

Or if there is a particular part of the recording that is important to you, you can insert one or more "bookmarks", and quickly jump to those spots during future playback

Or if the intent is to save disk space, you could consider an external 1TB drive. I've seen specials for them as low as $89.  /steve


----------



## dgobe

Is there already a shortcut to the "To Do List" that I'm missing?

If not, there are too many button presses to get to it. I think it would be very intuitive to have it as a third tab when you hit the "List" button on the remote. Then use the green button to switch to that tab. So in addition to "My Playlist" and "Top Movies" there would also be "To Do List". My preference would be for it to be the middle tab.


----------



## ATARI

dgobe said:


> Is there already a shortcut to the "To Do List" that I'm missing?
> 
> If not, there are too many button presses to get to it. I think it would be very intuitive to have it as a third tab when you hit the "List" button on the remote. Then use the green button to switch to that tab. So in addition to "My Playlist" and "Top Movies" there would also be "To Do List". My preference would be for it to be the middle tab.


There was a single button shortcut -- it is now gone.

A 'workaround' that I and others use is to get a universal remote with macros and program the keystrokes to a single button.


----------



## Steve

ATARI said:


> A 'workaround' that I and others use is to get a universal remote with macros and program the keystrokes to a single button.


We also have this long-standing request on the list:

*"2-click" access to the following features: "Menu-1"=CC TOGGLE, "Menu-2"=TODO LIST, "Menu-3"=CYCLE FAVORITES, "Menu-4"=PRIORITIZER, "Menu-5"=HISTORY, "Menu-6"=MANUAL RECORD, "Menu-7"=TITLE SEARCH, "Menu-8"=KEYWORD SEARCH, "Menu-9"=SAVED SEARCHES and "Menu-0"=SETUP. *

"Menu-2" happens to be the existing 2-click shortcut to TO DO on the TiVo and DirecTiVo boxes. /steve


----------



## Sirshagg

Now that we have Quick Tune I'd like to see a slight tweak that would open alot of possibilities...

Allow something other than channels in the quicktune grid. Let me configure any one of the nine cells to go directly to any menu option. For example: ToDo, a specific saved search, prioritizer, etc.


----------



## Steve

Sirshagg said:


> Now that we have Quick Tune I'd like to see a slight tweak that would open alot of possibilities...
> 
> Allow something other than channels in the quicktune grid. Let me configure any one of the nine cells to go directly to any menu option. For example: ToDo, a specific saved search, prioritizer, etc.


Cool idea! That's what I would call "out of the box" thinking. 

I think if you started a thread on this, it might generate a lot of interest. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## dgobe

Thanks for the reply guys...

I saw that 2-click item on the list, it's hard to remember. You can already get to the CC toggle and the Favorites by hitting the yellow button while watching TV, it's pretty quick. The yellow button also works for Favorites while in the Guide. The red and green buttons do nothing when just watching TV...make them pop up your search or even make them programmable to what you want. Those soft buttons are there, use 'em!

Put My Playlist, To Do List, Prioritizer, Top Movies as tabs when you hit the List button on the remote  They are all lists after all.

Rename Parental, Fav's and Setup to Settings and put it at the top of the main menu....move System Setup to the top of that. Setup would then be Menu-Select-Select.

Rename Music, Photos & More to Media Share!(tm)

Feel free to steal any or all of my suggestions and put them on the Wish List Survey. For some reason I don't have access to it here at work.


----------



## Steve

dgobe said:


> The red and green buttons do nothing when just watching TV...


Not so. They're used for selections on interactive channels. Green also toggles through AUDIO options, if present, like SAP. /steve


----------



## dgobe

Sirshagg said:


> Now that we have Quick Tune I'd like to see a slight tweak that would open alot of possibilities...
> 
> Allow something other than channels in the quicktune grid. Let me configure any one of the nine cells to go directly to any menu option. For example: ToDo, a specific saved search, prioritizer, etc.


That would be a nice add-on as well!


----------



## dgobe

Steve said:


> Not so. They're used for selections on interactive channels. Green also toggles through AUDIO options, if present, like SAP. /steve


You're right, I was just testing it before I posted and I wasn't on a channel that had an alternate audio track...and forgot about the interactive options(I rarely use them) :grin:

I don't know if it would be easy to tell if you're on an interactive station the red button does X, if not it does Y programming wise. Oh well, I still would like to see my list suggestion and menu cleanup implemented.


----------



## mbuser

I would like to have a 'record from this point forward' option. Now if you're watching in the middle of a news or information program and they mention something upcoming that you'd like to see, if you press record you get the whole thing, including up to 90 minutes of buffer. If I have to leave and want to catch something coming up later in the program, I end up having to fast forward through a whole bunch of stuff just to see the 10 or 20 minutes that I missed. It wouldn't be a one-button operation, of course, but it would for sure beat the alternative of recording 3 hours just to see 10 minutes.


----------



## ladannen

mbuser said:


> I would like to have a 'record from this point forward' option


This would be a nice option. Currently you can change the channel to clear the buffer, then use the guide to record from that point forward.


----------



## Steve

mbuser said:


> I would like to have a 'record from this point forward' option. Now if you're watching in the middle of a news or information program and they mention something upcoming that you'd like to see, if you press record you get the whole thing, including up to 90 minutes of buffer...





ladannen said:


> This would be a nice option. Currently you can change the channel to clear the buffer, then use the guide to record from that point forward.


Exactly. You beat me to the punch with that work-around.  Yes. you will miss a bit of show, but you should be able to hit Chan Up, then hit Chan Down and finally hit RECORD, all within 5-10 seconds, so not the end of the world. /steve


----------



## rajeshh

mbuser said:


> I would like to have a 'record from this point forward' option.


+1. I have also wanted something in a similar vein:

"Delete recording up until now". This is when I have finished watching 2 hours out of a 4 hour program, and want to delete the first 2 hours..
This is mainly when space is at a premium...


----------



## Steve

rajeshh said:


> +1. I have also wanted something in a similar vein:
> 
> "Delete recording up until now". This is when I have finished watching 2 hours out of a 4 hour program, and want to delete the first 2 hours..
> This is mainly when space is at a premium...


See post *#1324* above.  /steve


----------



## TheRatPatrol

dgobe said:


> Thanks for the reply guys...
> 
> I saw that 2-click item on the list, it's hard to remember. You can already get to the CC toggle and the Favorites by hitting the yellow button while watching TV, it's pretty quick. The yellow button also works for Favorites while in the Guide. The red and green buttons do nothing when just watching TV...make them pop up your search or even make them programmable to what you want. Those soft buttons are there, use 'em!
> 
> Put My Playlist, To Do List, Prioritizer, Top Movies as tabs when you hit the List button on the remote  They are all lists after all.
> 
> Rename Parental, Fav's and Setup to Settings and put it at the top of the main menu....move System Setup to the top of that. Setup would then be Menu-Select-Select.
> 
> Rename Music, Photos & More to Media Share!(tm)
> 
> Feel free to steal any or all of my suggestions and put them on the Wish List Survey. For some reason I don't have access to it here at work.


How about putting "Manage Recordings" at the top of the Menu list?

Then it would be Menu>Select>Select


----------



## mbuser

ladannen said:


> This would be a nice option. Currently you can change the channel to clear the buffer, then use the guide to record from that point forward.


Good point. Makes me feel like a dummy for not thinking of it before.


----------



## jdspencer

I like the thought of having a Quick Tune type screen where you can put your favorite menu shortcuts. Since the UP arrow brings up Quick Tune, why not have the Down arrow bring up a Quick Menu?


----------



## Sirshagg

jdspencer said:


> I like the thought of having a Quick Tune type screen where you can put your favorite menu shortcuts. Since the UP arrow brings up Quick Tune, why not have the Down arrow bring up a Quick Menu?


it would probably be best to discuss this here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149299


----------



## jdspencer

Probably, but this is more of a wish than a discussion over in that thread. See ya there.


----------



## ATARI

jdspencer said:


> I like the thought of having a Quick Tune type screen where you can put your favorite menu shortcuts. Since the UP arrow brings up Quick Tune, why not have the Down arrow bring up a Quick Menu?


Let's save the down arrow for DLB


----------



## GrumpyBear

mbuser said:


> I would like to have a 'record from this point forward' option. Now if you're watching in the middle of a news or information program and they mention something upcoming that you'd like to see, if you press record you get the whole thing, including up to 90 minutes of buffer. If I have to leave and want to catch something coming up later in the program, I end up having to fast forward through a whole bunch of stuff just to see the 10 or 20 minutes that I missed. It wouldn't be a one-button operation, of course, but it would for sure beat the alternative of recording 3 hours just to see 10 minutes.


I would like to see an option for Both. Record from this point forward and Record entire event. I use the this point forward on a regular basis, for capturing soccer goals and stuff. 
I coach Soccer, and will record a nice goal or a great play all the time.(College, MLS, or Priemier, it doesn't matter the source), and I do it for other great plays in football, as well as other shows. Rewind it to just before for the score or play I want, I normally want it from a particular point, like the steal or the defensive stop that turned the play into a score, or whatever I am trying to make a point of, record it, stop after the play is over.

I will then have the kids watch the play and tell all the Coach's, who did what right and who did right wrong on the play. I will have a lot of these 2-5 min recordings a week. 
Now one thing I can't do is just record and have the recording start from the very beginning, I have to rewind the show for that to happen.
With Dish, if you come into a show, 1 minute after it starts, but before the movie or show really kicks off, you can't select the option to record entire event, you have to hit the rewind button(4times for me, as that is rewind 300x fast) get to the beginning and then hit record, as it always defaults, the recording from this point foward, then Live button to bring it to where I was at before I started rewinding it. Plus if its a 2hr event, and you decide afterwards you want the entire event, you need to make sure you do it with in the 1st 60min's, as thats all Dish has for a buffer.

I don't normally have that issue, as I do mainly from this point forward, but there have been a few times, were I had to rewind, I could see some having more of an issue of, having to rewind for entire event. Being able to record from this point forward, rather I do it, from a Live point, or from a buffer point is really useful, and I would hate to have 8-10hrs tied up, for 30-40min's worth of recordings.
Having the option to record entire show, or from this point Forward, would really improve both systems, seems like Direct did it one way, and Dish did it the other way, sometimes you don't need to be different, as both are really the best option.


----------



## hoopsbwc34

Mightyram said:


> I orginally posted this in the wrong section ... sorry...
> 
> I don't see this feature request listed in Mywishlistsurvey.com
> 
> Pressing the LIST button while watching an existing recorded show should immediately highlight that show in the list. Currently the default position is at the top of the list. This will make it easier to watch other related group shows and the ability to quickly delete a show without waiting for the show to end.


I use the back/left button to get this functionality as a work-around for now.


----------



## The_Pickle

Would like ability to use "format" on HD channels. On SD channels, if a 6x9 program is shown, you can use the format button on crop mode to fill the screen (on a 6x9 screen). But, on the HD channels, (especially some local stations) will show a 3:4 broadcast of a 6x9 program. This results in a black boarder around the entire screen. None of the HD receivers will allow you to change format on HD. The only way around this is to tune to the SD station (if available) and then use the format button.

But, some stations (such as OPB) have different feeds on the HD and SD channels.

Thanks


----------



## BattleScott

The_Pickle said:


> Would like ability to use "format" on HD channels. On SD channels, if a 6x9 program is shown, you can use the format button on crop mode to fill the screen (on a 6x9 screen). But, on the HD channels, (especially some local stations) will show a 3:4 broadcast of a 6x9 program. This results in a black boarder around the entire screen. None of the HD receivers will allow you to change format on HD. The only way around this is to tune to the SD station (if available) and then use the format button.
> 
> But, some stations (such as OPB) have different feeds on the HD and SD channels.
> 
> Thanks


Most HD TVs have different screen settings on them. Have you setup the DVR remote to control the TV? You might be able to cycle the TVs aspect setting with the DVR remote. It works on my LG, but not on the Pannasonic.

Oh yeah, another WishList item: Remove the "Remote is in <TV> mode..." message from the FORMAT key. That is a pain the arse when cycling the TV zoom modes with the DVR remote. You have to switch the remote back to D* mode and push exit to get rid of it. (OK, maybe not a pain in arse, but it is annoying!)


----------



## mdavej

I wish the mandatory 90 sec padding at the end of each recording was automatically skipped during group playback.


----------



## GlassWolf

a setting to "record partial episodes" would be nice.

example:

I have two shows scheduled to record at the same time, but they run as follows:
LIFE 8:00pm-9:00PM
ER 8:00PM-9:01PM (yes the d**ned networks do this more and more lately)

Now the problem is, I want to record, say, FLASHPOINT that runs from (PM to 10PM and also record THE UNIT that also runs 9PM to 10PM.

I can't, because of that one minute overlap. If I had a record partial episodes or similar function to use in a lower prioritized show, then I could get all 4 above shows, and only miss one minute of the whole deal.

Just wish there was a way to work around this problem without having to be sitting right there to switch channels at one minute after the hour and hit "record" manually.

thanks!


----------



## MrKlaatu

GlassWolf:

Can't you just set ER to end recording 1 minute early? Or set Flashpoint to start recording 1 minute late?


----------



## Steve

GlassWolf said:


> a setting to "record partial episodes" would be nice.
> [...]
> I can't, because of that one minute overlap. If I had a record partial episodes or similar function to use in a lower prioritized show, then I could get all 4 above shows, and only miss one minute of the whole deal.
> 
> Just wish there was a way to work around this problem without having to be sitting right there to switch channels at one minute after the hour and hit "record" manually.





MrKlaatu said:


> Can't you just set ER to end recording 1 minute early? Or set Flashpoint to start recording 1 minute late?


Unfortunately not. You can't set a recording to start late or end early. Only work-around at this time is to create a MANUAL recording.

The problem above is the genesis of this Wish List request:

*Ability to AUTO-TRIM a scheduled show's start/stop time, to avoid conflicts.*The INFO BALLOON for this request reads: _*We'd like Record Once, Record Series and Recording Defaults options to specify up to how many minutes we'd be willing to trim from a show to avoid conflicts. We'd like to be able to specify up to 0,1,2,3,4 or 5 minutes, with the ability to override any default trim times on a show-by-show basis. Conflicting trim settings should be resolved on a priority basis.*_

This is a more sophisticated version of the "overlap protection" feature that TiVo introduced in 2008. If enabled, that feature will simply globally trim the beginning or end of any show up to 5 minutes to avoid an overlap, based on the show's priority.

Depending on the type of show, 5 minutes may be way too much, hence our desire to configure it on a show-by-show basis.

/steve


----------



## GlassWolf

Thank you Steve. I just joined the forums, and didn't read the full 55 pages of past requests. Good call on the manual recording. I'll give that a shot. I know my examples weren't accurate for the actual show times. I just wanted to give a sample of what I meant for clarification, in case anyone catches that faux pas.

OK I have a new wish, and a rather important one to those of us with discrete installation of AV components in a dedicated media room.

I would LOVE for DirecTV to update their HDMI port on the HR22 to support the latest revision of the HDMI standard, moving from their currently outdated v1.1 (May of 2004 revision? come on.) to include specifically, CEC support. I would truly love to be able to power the DVR on and off and control channels etc via the HDMI cable instead of direct iR or RF. This may sound petty, but when you have an AV receiver that supports "zone one and zone two" and you have a second audio setup and TV in another room, it'd rock to be able to control all of it via the iR port on the TV in the second room, with the gear well out of range of iR and RF sans the use of costly RF extenders or iR blasters.

CEC is a terrific subset of HDMI, but sadly while my TV, BD player, and AV receiver all support it, what I use the most, my DVR, does not.

I'm not sure if this would be correctable via a firmware update which would be perfect, or it it entails hardware changes to enable that pin 13 usage. I am an EE, but I don't tinker inside my DVR, or at least haven't at this point, and don't have the specs for HDMI on hand, or the board diagrams to look or trace that pin on the PCB of the DVR, so I leave it to those qualified.. the DTV folks.

thanks again, and this forum seems quite pleasant so far.. I appreciate the advice and comments.


----------



## JohnDG

New request:

On the TiVo, if I schedule a recording that cancels a previously scheduled SP recording due to a conflict, the TiVo will reschedule the canceled recording if another showing is available. 

For example, if I schedule a movie to record that causes the Friday night 10:00 showing of a Monk first-run episode to be canceled that has a SP, the TiVo will -- after a delay -- schedule the Saturday morning repeat of this episode to be recorded.

AFAIK the DTV HR21 will not do this for canceled SL recordings: I have to manually record the Saturday morning showing.

jdg


----------



## Steve

JohnDG said:


> AFAIK the DTV HR21 will not do this for canceled SL recordings: I have to manually record the Saturday morning showing.


Depending on when the next showing is, I believe the HR2x will re-schedule... eventually. Unfortunately, because the HR2x scheduler doesn't update immediately after programs are added, deleted or re-ordered in the PRIORITIZER, it's a matter of faith. I say that because I think it might take 24 hours for the scheduler to pick it up again, and if the next showing is on sooner, there is a good chance you'll miss it.

At any rate, this existing Wish List request was intended to deal with this and other related situations:

*An "UPDATE NOW" option to immediately populate the TO DO LIST with all matching programs in the GUIDE, after scheduling a SL, AUTORECORD, or re-ordering the PRIORITIZER. *

/steve


----------



## Chip2000

RAD said:


> It's there, just have to enable it. Go to "Search for Shows", then "Keyword" then enter 30skip, then "continue" then "All". The search won't find anything but now 30 second skip should now be enabled. To go back do the same but search for 30slip.





Flyrx7 said:


> I think it would be great to just type in 25slip and get a 25 second slip.
> I might have to go try it anyway....just in case


Did it work? Has anyone been able to get any other numbers besides "30" to work with this? If it still only works with "30" here's my vote to be able to choose the amount of seconds for this button.


----------



## Steve

Chip2000 said:


> Did it work? Has anyone been able to get any other numbers besides "30" to work with this?


Not that I'm aware of. I'm not sure why you'd want to change ADVANCE, however, since commercials breaks are normally some multiple of 30 seconds, but something tells me this request may be more about football than skipping commercial breaks. 

FWIW, last time I measured, 30SKIP was actually about 29 seconds, so I have trained myself to wait "1 Mississippi" before hitting it again, especially when I think I'm close to returning to the show.

We do have long-standing related Wish List requests for user determined REPLAY, FF and RW times, but there's been "no love" from DirecTV on either of these, to date:

*User-selectable REPLAY button time. (E.g., "Default, or 10, 15, 20, 25, 30 seconds)
*
*Ability to jump ahead or back in a recording by pressing "3-FF", e.g., to jump ahead 3 minutes, or "1-5-RW" to jump back 15 minutes.*

/steve


----------



## Chip2000

Thanks for the reply. Actually my request was more about hockey . After a whistle, it takes about 20 seconds for them to drop the puck again. Also, commercial breaks in games almost always have 3 30 second commercials so being able to program in "90skip" would be nice.


----------



## Jasqid

The ability to advance in the channel guide by the number of days through a #key press +Green Button in place of hitting the GREEN button x times for 12hr increases. (Replay TV had this).


----------



## Blackfoot_Bandit

I apologize if this is the wrong place to make a feature request. I searched around but failed to find anything. When you go into Manage Records, you are given a list summarizing things. The number of To Do's, series links, etc. How about adding a conflicts to this list. Periodically I page through the To Do's to see if I have any conflicts and adjust as needed. If this was listed in the summary list, that would be fantastic.


----------



## RandCfilm

I'm not going back to re-read 1,360 post's to see if I can find if this has been requested before. The master controller of the wish list *Steve* will let me know if I am repeating what has already been said 

Request is for *VOD*
When selecting to download a VOD you have the option to:
1. Start the download immediately.
2. Schedule a specific time to start the download.

or maybe have a customized VOD download schedule ie.. afternoon (12p - 6pm), late night (11pm - 1am), after hours (1am - 6am)...

My issue is usually that I am watching a recorded show while shows are recording, then I select a VOD to download and my unit response slows considerably with all the processes going on. Having the option to start VOD download after hours relieves the load on the receiver and should allow for faster downloads if there is nothing recording and if the internet has less traffic that should speed up the download times.

Awaiting your reply *Steve*


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> [...]My issue is usually that I am watching a recorded show while shows are recording, then I select a VOD to download and my unit response slows considerably with all the processes going on[...]


My gut tells me that if we put a request like this on the list, we'd be asking for a band-aid, when there's an underlying problem that needs to be addressed.

Like you, I too have experienced sluggish response from my HR2x's, especially when used with a HD larger than the factory-supplied size. IMHO, capturing a VOD stream to hard disk is really a trivial OS task that should mostly run in the background and not impact on the HR's performance at all. And that fact that multiple VOD streams are queued, rather than downloaded in parallel, should assure that the process is always unobtrusive.

I invite others to weigh-in, but my instinct tells me there's a "bug" here that should be first addressed via the issues thread. If the HR2x operating system can't gracefully capture a network download to disk without impacting overall system performance, than there are more serious issues at play than this. :nono2:

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve said:


> I invite others to weigh-in, but my instinct tells me there's a "bug" here that should be first addressed via the issues thread. If the HR2x operating system can't gracefully capture a network download to disk without impacting overall system performance, than there are more serious issues at play than this. :nono2:
> 
> Just my .02. /steve


You can take it a step farther backwards to standard normal operation of a DVR. I can tell a performance drop when 1 recording is going on in the background, 2 recording going on will cause another performance drop. So you are correct about an underlying issue somewhere, but if they can't even get the basic operations of a DVR to perform without a performance drop in the UI (after 2+ years) while adding trivial tasks which slow the performance down more maybe a band-aid is the best to hope for. This performance issue is not new, I thought I would never say anything was slower than a TiVo since I came from the UTV platform, but as the adage goes, "never say never", so I now have to say the HR series are slower than a TiVo.


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> You can take it a step farther backwards to standard normal operation of a DVR. I can tell a performance drop when 1 recording is going on in the background, 2 recording going on will cause another performance drop. So you are correct about an underlying issue somewhere, but if they can't even get the basic operations of a DVR to perform without a performance drop in the UI (after 2+ years) while adding trivial tasks which slow the performance down more maybe a band-aid is the best to hope for. This performance issue is not new, I thought I would never say anything was slower than a TiVo since I came from the UTV platform, but as the adage goes, "never say never", so I now have to say the HR series are slower than a TiVo.


Ya, but I see from your equipment list you've got 21's with 1 TB drives. Up until I recently swapped my 21 with 750GB drive with one of my 20's, I had exactly the same issues with sluggishness. Now, using that same 750gb drive on an HR20, I have no issues. This tells me (a) that it's possible to have a relatively responsive HR and (b) that each model may need it's own performance tuning. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve said:


> Ya, but I see from your equipment list you've got 21's with 1 TB drives. Up until I recently swapped my 21 with 750GB drive with one of my 20's, I had exactly the same issues with sluggishness. Now, using that same 750gb drive on an HR20, I have no issues. This tells me (a) that it's possible to have a relatively responsive HR and (b) that each model may need it's own performance tuning. Just my .02. /steve


Per your personal testing it appears I have created my own issue 

So now I have to decide my personal trade off for performance verse storage capacity, and I have an backup copy of my 1TB on a 1.5TB I was considering installing. Based on your testing I could expect a very slow responding HR :eek2:


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> Per your personal testing it appears I have created my own issue
> 
> So now I have to decide my personal trade off for performance verse storage capacity, and I have an backup copy of my 1TB on a 1.5TB I was considering installing. Based on your testing I could expect a very slow responding HR :eek2:


Or you can continue to report it as an "issue", with the hopes that DirecTV will perform the individual tuning that may be required. Perhaps if you hammer away at it, others with similar configurations who may be having the same issue will realize it's not an "across the board" problem and complain as well. Just a thought.  /steve


----------



## Syzygy

RandCfilm said:


> I'm not going back to re-read 1,360 posts to see if I can find if this has been requested before. The master controller of the wish list, *Steve*, will let me know if I am repeating what has already been said


I see a lot of remarks saying the same thing, like "This thread's too long to read."

My solution is to download the thread and search it with a text editor. Granted, you can't tell which text was in quotes, but you can easily find the actual posts using either the dates or the post numbers in the downloaded thread.

The Download link is in the "Thread Tools" drop-down list, just under the row of page-number links. Downloading takes only a few seconds.


----------



## Syzygy

*RandCfilm *said in post #1361:
_[I'd like] the option to schedule a specific time to start the VOD download._

*Steve *said in post #1362:
_My gut tells me that if we put a request like this on the list, we'd be asking for a band-aid, when there's an underlying problem that needs to be addressed._

Even though Steve is almost certainly right about the system needing a lot of fine tuning, there's a really good reason to consider RandCfilm's request on its own: My ISP, USFamily.net, kicks users off into a "managed pool" if they download too much. Downloading several eps of Dexter put me in that pool, making my overall internet experience suck until I got out of it.

However, USFamily.net allows *unmetered *downloads between 1 AM and 5 AM local time. So I generally wait until it's at least close to 1 AM before I start a download.


----------



## RandCfilm

Syzygy said:


> I see a lot of remarks saying the same thing, like "This thread's too long to read."
> 
> My solution is to download the thread and search it with a text editor. Granted, you can't tell which text was in quotes, but you can easily find the actual posts using either the dates or the post numbers in the downloaded thread.
> 
> The Download link is in the "Thread Tools" drop-down list, just under the row of page-number links. Downloading takes only a few seconds.


The sad thing is I have read all the posts at least once. Can also just use the [search this forum] button at the top of the page to search. I was just openly admitting I was too lazy to search that early in the am.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> *RandCfilm *said in post #1361:
> _[I'd like] the option to schedule a specific time to start the VOD download._
> 
> *Steve *said in post #1362:
> _My gut tells me that if we put a request like this on the list, we'd be asking for a band-aid, when there's an underlying problem that needs to be addressed._
> 
> Even though Steve is almost certainly right about the system needing a lot of fine tuning, there's a really good reason to consider RandCfilm's request on its own: My ISP, USFamily.net, kicks users off into a "managed pool" if they download too much. Downloading several eps of Dexter put me in that pool, making my overall internet experience suck until I got out of it.
> 
> However, *USFamily.net allows unmetered downloads between 1 AM and 5 AM local time*. So I generally wait until it's at least close to 1 AM before I start a download.


Now you've just turned *RCF's *request into a "no brainer"! :lol: I still encourage him to complain about performance, however!

*Option to schedule when VOD's download.*

/steve


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve said:


> Now you've just turned *RCF's *request into a "no brainer"! :lol: I still encourage him to complain about performance, however!
> 
> *Option to schedule when VOD's download.*
> 
> /steve


I've just been acronymed ! :lol: Thanks *Steve* 

I am working on post for performance issues, trying to figure out a polling strategy to cover things.


----------



## JohnDG

Steve said:


> Depending on when the next showing is, I believe the HR2x will re-schedule... eventually. Unfortunately, because the HR2x scheduler doesn't update immediately after programs are added, deleted or re-ordered in the PRIORITIZER, it's a matter of faith. I say that because I think it might take 24 hours for the scheduler to pick it up again, and if the next showing is on sooner, there is a good chance you'll miss it.
> /steve


Well I'll be an SOB -- "Yes," it did reschedule it.  I just wasn't patient enough.

Thanks.

jdg


----------



## devildog820

How about changing the functionality of the "Exit" button when watching DVR playback. Right now, the button just dumps you back to live TV on the channel you were watching. However, if the banners pop up (after seeking, info, etc) and you press exit to clear them, it still dumps you out. Could the exit button only dump you if there are no banners on the screen?


----------



## Steve

devildog820 said:


> How about changing the functionality of the "Exit" button when watching DVR playback. Right now, the button just dumps you back to live TV on the channel you were watching. However, if the banners pop up (after seeking, info, etc) and you press exit to clear them, it still dumps you out. Could the exit button only dump you if there are no banners on the screen?


That's an old request that got back-burnered due to lack of voter support.

As you know, the EXIT key is supposed to dump you to LIVE TV, and only clear graphics when they're on-screen. If you think you're getting dumped to LIVE TV at the wrong time, it's happening because you're actually pressing EXIT a split-second after the banners are cleared.

The way I deal with this is to not use EXIT as a CLEAR key. Almost all the OSD keys are toggles, like light switches. When I want to clear graphics, I simply press the same key that put them on-screen to begin with (which is normally the button my finger is on anyway).

This works for every OSD button except GUIDE, inexplicably. So pressing PLAY, MENU, LIST, INFO and BLUE all clear their own graphics. We have a request on the Wish List for GUIDE to act the same way.

/steve


----------



## Syzygy

It was a horribly bad idea to overload the Exit key with two distinct functions. Because the overloading makes Exit behave unpredictably, it's not practical to create a macro (Harmony "sequence") that clears the obnoxious progress bar immediately after you press Pause. (that is, Pause Exit).

Here's a different request: An option to clear the progress bar quickly after trick play keys like Play, Pause, FF, Rewind. TiVo provides this option as a semi-secret "backdoor."

For FF & Rewind, it would be better to not show the progress bar at all. This is how the skip keys work, and I consider it a boon.


----------



## RandCfilm

When using the "sort programs by category" from within the guide, add the channel name along with the channel number. Could also take this one step farther with indication of non-subscribed channels like in the guide.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Here's a different request: An option to clear the progress bar quickly after trick play keys like Play, Pause, FF, Rewind. .


Great minds think alike.  *"The PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately when hitting PLAY to exit from a CRUISE CONTROL function, or after the last ADVANCE" * has been on the list for a while. /steve


----------



## dgobe

Fast forward and rewind control for Media Share video streams.

It would be nice if it worked similar to the PS3 and many DVD players etc where there was a "1.5x" speed where you can still hear the audio. Sometimes you want to watch of movie but just don't have that kind of time...


----------



## nowandthen

Syzygy said:


> It was a horribly bad idea to overload the Exit key with two distinct functions. Because the overloading makes Exit behave unpredictably, it's not practical to create a macro (Harmony "sequence") that clears the obnoxious progress bar immediately after you press Pause. (that is, Pause Exit).
> 
> Here's a different request: An option to clear the progress bar quickly after trick play keys like Play, Pause, FF, Rewind. TiVo provides this option as a semi-secret "backdoor."
> 
> For FF & Rewind, it would be better to not show the progress bar at all. This is how the skip keys work, and I consider it a boon.


Yes pressing any trick play button after pausing should clear the progress bar, like the Directivo did. A long standing pet peeve of mine! :new_cussi


----------



## TheRatPatrol

How about right arrow as a shortcut to Manage Recordings/TODO list?


----------



## ATARI

nowandthen said:


> Yes pressing any trick play button after pausing should clear the progress bar, like the Directivo did. A long standing pet peeve of mine! :new_cussi


Trust me, you are not alone.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

One simple request....provide the ability to offload/archive content...understanding that it will need to meet the copyright standards.

Perhaps securing the content map to the originating access card would be the ideal method, as then, if the original hardware fails, the card can still be activated with the replacement device.


----------



## Steve

dgobe said:


> Fast forward and rewind control for Media Share video streams.


+1 here. Only works now if you have an Intel Viiv chipset on your server.

I wish DirecTV would just license a competent video player (like many DVD player manufacturers do) and bundle it and a good codec pack with the HR2x software. Then we could just stream video files for playback (and trickplay).

/steve


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> One simple request....provide the ability to offload/archive content...understanding that it will need to meet the copyright standards.
> 
> Perhaps securing the content map to the originating access card would be the ideal method, as then, if the original hardware fails, the card can still be activated with the replacement device.


+1. Dish allows that, right? Do you know how they secure it? /steve


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> +1. Dish allows that, right? Do you know how they secure it? /steve


Not sure how Dish does it, but there are several easy ways to secure it, so this seems like a realistic request. Based on the comments in a number of other threads...its also a highly-desired capability.

I suspect most folks would prefer not to lose content they have saved for their own personal viewing enjoyment.


----------



## kevinturcotte

With the Ka singels being a little weaker than the Ku signals, I'd love to see an Option (I said Option lol) to have the receiver automatically grab the same movie/program on the equivalent SD channel if the HD signal is lost.


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not sure how Dish does it, but there are several easy ways to secure it, so this seems like a realistic request. Based on the comments in a number of other threads...its also a highly-desired capability.
> 
> I suspect most folks would prefer not to lose content they have saved for their own personal viewing enjoyment.


Probably be a good idea to start a thread to see if others agree it should go on the list, and get some ideas of how it could work in practice. Perhaps some suggestions on how it could be archived and retrieved. /steve


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> Probably be a good idea to start a thread to see if others agree it should go on the list, and get some ideas of how it could work in practice. Perhaps some suggestions on how it could be archived and retrieved. /steve


Good suggestion.

Here it is:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=151139


----------



## dyker

Is there any way this can be added to the wishlist?

Caller ID Enhancement Request > Send Caller ID Info to other HRXX on network


----------



## Steve

dyker said:


> Is there any way this can be added to the wishlist?
> 
> Caller ID Enhancement Request > Send Caller ID Info to other HRXX on network


Looks like there's support for this idea. Also for the Archiving and VOD requests above.

I've worked the CID request as an option, in case some want to exempt certain locations from CID notifications.

I'll add them all to the list by this evening. /steve

*Ability to schedule when VOD's should download.*

*Ability to archive selected recordings.*

*Option to display CID information on networked STB's.*​


----------



## stlmike

Could we add a wishlist item for dual monitor support on the Direct2PC application please?


----------



## Steve

stlmike said:


> Could we add a wishlist item for dual monitor support on the Direct2PC application please?


Based on feedback from the mods in the DirecTV2PC beta threads, I believe DirecTV is already aware of that request. /steve


----------



## stlmike

Steve said:


> Based on feedback from the mods in the DirecTV2PC beta threads, I believe DirecTV is already aware of that request. /steve


While they may be aware of it, they may not be doing anything about it


----------



## Steve

stlmike said:


> While they may be aware of it, they may not be doing anything about it


Unfortunately, they're not obligated to do anything about Wish List items either. The Wish List is a way to get ideas into their consciousness for consideration. I don't remember where, but I saw in one of the DTV2PC threads that they are aware of the desire for dual monitor support. /steve

*UPDATE:* Got confirmation from one of the mods that DirecTV is definitely aware of this request. That said, there are no guarantees this or any of our Wish List requests will get implemented. All we can do is plant the seeds.


----------



## ukor

It would be nice if you could allow access to shows that have been previously recorded rather than just by rating level.

I have a DVR just for the kids shows and keep the parental control pretty strict (i.e. "G" or "Y"), but there are some shows that I record for them that are rated higher.

While the kids can work the remote to watch their "G" rated shows, they need to get me to unlock the season pass shows that are rated above "G".

Therefore, on the kids dedicated DVR, it would be nice to prompt for the access code when you season pace a restricted show, but then have a setting to let you watch it with entering the access code, since it is a season pass.

Does this make sense?


----------



## shmengie

i don't believe my AWESOME idea is the same as "archive selected recordings"...

i would love a mark, trim and save feature. like, say i want to save just one segment of "people's court." i could yellow-button and select "mark beginning." then, fast forward to the end of the segment, yellow-button and select "mark end and save." then it brings up the on-screen keyboard and i can name it, and save it to the newly added "clips" folder.

then you could "play all" for your clips folder at parties and stuff. dvr mashup! kinda...


----------



## JRich7911

I really like the caller ID feature but I am frustrated because many incoming calls do not include the caller name, only the number. These calls are from cell phones usually or from out of state. In any case, there is no directory available to provide the caller's name.

I would like the ability to enter a phone number and a name for those that I know so that the caller ID feature would display that name when a call is received from that number.


----------



## dgobe

Steve said:


> Great minds think alike.  *"The PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately when hitting PLAY to exit from a CRUISE CONTROL function, or after the last ADVANCE" * has been on the list for a while. /steve


Other than being annoying, I'm also starting to notice some image retention of that sucker on my plasma. I have it set to clear after 2 seconds, but it is a concern.

Another item on the wishlist is "Ability to change color schemes or themes". A nice plasma(or other display technologies where burn-in is an issue) friendly scheme would be appreciated. A dark gray scheme with light gray fonts would look cool.


----------



## MountainMan10

Occasionally external harddrives are wiped clean when the DVR reboots. It would nice if there were a message saying something like "New external drive detected. Drive will be formatted for use. Press the Enter key continue." If the DVR restarted automatically it would just sit and wait for user input. 

I suspect that this happens when the drive's partitions cannot be read by the DVR so it assumes that it is a new drive rather than a drive that is going bad. 

This would also be useful when attaching a new drive just to confirm that it is connected and recognized.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

A reminder, eSATA drives are not officially supported, so such a message is not likely to be put in. Use eSATA drives at your own risk.


----------



## wolfman730

I don't know if it has been mentioned, but I would like to see the autotune feature added like the H20 has.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> ... On the HR2x, the EXIT key will clear the banner.


For a few days there, because I was using a universal remote that I programmed wrong, I thought the Exit key unconditionally stopped playing back the current recording, even when there's a progress bar on screen that I intended to dismiss. (Turned out that when I thought I was sending Exit, I was really sending Stop. Doh!)

Still... Is there *no* way to *reliably *clear the progress bar *with one button*? I like the idea of using the dash (-) key, which currently is assigned a useless function. Or the Exit key, which (as others have pointed out) doesn't need to be used to exit playback like it does now when there's no progress bar, or when the progress bar happens to disappear at the same moment that you press the Exit key.


----------



## bozzaj

Syzygy said:


> Is there *no* way now to clear the progress bar *with one button*? I like the idea of using the dash (-) key, which currently is assigned a useless function.


If you're talking about the progress bar at the bottom, doesn't hitting play clear it if it's up? That always works for me.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Starting around 10 Feb 2009, a few days before my HR21 was updated to 0x02cb, the Exit key simply quits playing back the current recording, even when there's a progress bar on screen that you intend to dismiss. [...]


I think it may be an anomaly with the release you're on. I've got several DVR's on the latest CE, which is a higher rev. than 0x02cb, and one box on a lower rev., 0x02b0. They seem to be working as usual.

During playback, if there are any graphics on-screen, EXIT clears them. Once the graphics clear, another press of EXIT takes you to LIVE TV.

/steve


----------



## Syzygy

Sorry. I screwed up back there in post #1402; I was describing how the Stop key behaves! I fixed that post to say this:

For a few days there, because I was using a universal remote that I programmed wrong, I thought the Exit key unconditionally stopped playing back the current recording, even when there's a progress bar on screen that I intended to dismiss. (Turned out that when I thought I was sending Exit, I was really sending Stop. Doh!)

Still... Is there *no* way to *reliably *clear the progress bar *with one button*? I like the idea of using the dash (-) key, which currently is assigned a useless function. Or the Exit key, which (as others have pointed out) doesn't need to be used to exit playback like it does now when there's no progress bar, or when the progress bar happens to disappear at the same moment that you press the Exit key.


----------



## Syzygy

bozzaj said:


> If you're talking about the progress bar at the bottom, doesn't hitting play clear it if it's up? That always works for me.


Not after a Pause, it doesn't!

Also, it sometimes would be nice not to have the fat progress bar on screen, obscuring the picture, while you're going in fast forward or reverse.

Because _Exit_ isn't dependable, I've just programmed one of my Harmony One buttons to send _Blue, Blue._ It's a poor man's Clear button.


----------



## Steve

bozzaj said:


> If you're talking about the progress bar at the bottom, doesn't hitting play clear it if it's up? That always works for me.





Syzygy said:


> Not after a Pause, it doesn't!


No, but PLAY-PLAY does, and your finger's already there! 



> Also, it sometimes would be nice not to have the fat progress bar on screen, obscuring the picture, while you're going in fast forward or reverse.


I usually want to know where I am when I'm in FF or RW, but the rare times I don't, EXIT works just fine. What I always want, though, is the PROGRESS BAR to clear immediately when I return to PLAY. That's the genesis of this request (which also covers the PAUSE situation above, BTW):

*The PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately when hitting PLAY to exit from a CRUISE CONTROL function, or after the last ADVANCE.*

/steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> ...this [wishlist] request...:
> 
> *The PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately when hitting PLAY to exit from a CRUISE CONTROL function, or after the last ADVANCE.*


This request would have a much better chance of being acted on if the part I've highlighted in Cerulean blue were left out...

• The program doesn't know which Advance is the last one.
• Advance does not make the progress bar appear. (And I'm grateful for that.)

May I suggest: *The progress bar should clear immediately when pressing PLAY to exit from a cruise control function, and should appear only for an instant when pressing PAUSE [whether it's to pause or unpause].*

Thanks in "Advance."


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> • The program doesn't know which Advance is the last one.


There's an ADVANCE counter which you're not seeing because you're probably doing 30SKIP instead of 30SLIP.



> • Advance does not make the progress bar appear. (And I'm grateful for that.)


It shows on 30SLIP.



> and should appear only for an instant when pressing PAUSE [whether it's to pause or unpause].


If you hit PLAY to exit PAUSE, the current request covers that situation. That said, clearing after the initial PAUSE is not a bad idea. I like it, but would invite others to weigh-in before I change it. When I get a chance, I'll run a quick POLL. /steve

*EDIT: POLL here.*


----------



## ATARI

Heads up on a potential Wish List candidate over here.


----------



## Steve

ATARI said:


> Heads up on a potential Wish List candidate over here.


Pretty sure we have it covered already, with this one:

*Ability to review recently expired program information in the GUIDE. 

**The Info balloon reads:* _We'd like the ability to go back as far as possible in the GUIDE to review past program episode information, but no more than 48 hours. Either use the left ARROW or RED button to slide the GUIDE back in time, or when selecting channel INFO from the GUIDE screen, allow the user to scroll up into the expired time period. Or both!_

/steve


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> *The progress bar should *[...] *appear only for an instant when pressing PAUSE.*


As a result of this poll, the request has been reworded as follows:

*The PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately when hitting PLAY to exit from a CRUISE CONTROL function (or after the last ADVANCE), and just display for a half-second when hitting PAUSE.*

/steve


----------



## shmengie

really? no one else? i thought it was the most awesomest idea ever. but, okay, i'll go quietly...


----------



## lucky13

shmengie said:


> really? no one else? i thought it was the most awesomest idea ever. but, okay, i'll go quietly...


I'm not sure how much I would use a clips folder, but the ability to edit a recording would be useful to trim extra time from shows I haven't watched yet. For exaple, I routinely pad my Sunday night recordings on football nights by an hour, but I often don't get to watch them for several weeks. So I'd use this Wish List item to open a two-hour recording of a one-hour program and cut 15 minutes from the front and 45 minutes from the back.


----------



## ATARI

Steve said:


> Pretty sure we have it covered already, with this one:
> 
> *Ability to review recently expired program information in the GUIDE.
> 
> **The Info balloon reads:* _We'd like the ability to go back as far as possible in the GUIDE to review past program episode information, but no more than 48 hours. Either use the left ARROW or RED button to slide the GUIDE back in time, or when selecting channel INFO from the GUIDE screen, allow the user to scroll up into the expired time period. Or both!_
> 
> /steve


Thanks for the heads up. In the other post it was mentioned that the wish list was searched and this feature was not found. I should have checked for myself.


----------



## Steve

shmengie said:


> really? no one else? i thought it was the most awesomest idea ever. but, okay, i'll go quietly...


 That request was actually on the list over a year ago, but was "back-burnered" due to lack of voter support.

That said, the fact it was on the _Wish List_ at one time means DirecTV is aware of it. As we know, DirecTV often implements features that aren't on our current list. Unfortunately the reverse is true too... some of the existing requests have been on the list for over two years! /steve


----------



## shmengie

cool. thx for the info, steve!


----------



## mbuser

Is the ability to undelete a just-deleted program on the wish list? I accidentally deleted the wrong thing this morning, and of course it's a program that won't be repeated.


----------



## ATARI

mbuser said:


> Is the ability to undelete a just-deleted program on the wish list? I accidentally deleted the wrong thing this morning, and of course it's a program that won't be repeated.


Yes, *Undelete, or the ability to allow user acccess to a "recycle bin" to restore a recording.* is tops on the list for "ease of use".


----------



## psweig

mbuser said:


> Is the ability to undelete a just-deleted program on the wish list? I accidentally deleted the wrong thing this morning, and of course it's a program that won't be repeated.


Especially since the arrows are so erratic on some machines that you wind up deleting the wrong program. Yes, Yes, Yes to this. :dance01:


----------



## mbuser

psweig said:


> Especially since the arrows are so erratic on some machines that you wind up deleting the wrong program. Yes, Yes, Yes to this. :dance01:


That's exactly what happened to me.


----------



## Lord Vader

Ditto.


----------



## Steve

Besides "undelete", I've also been thinking about proposing a new, additional "keep" option that would require a PIN code for deletion, similar to Parental Controls. This would help folks with 1TB+ drives who are starting to archive shows, as well as offer a way to protect recordings that might be viewed (and deleted) via MRV.

Either way, I don't understand why implementing an "undelete" feature is an issue. From a technical standpoint, there's probably open-source code available that can just be plugged in. The only thing I can think of is from a CSR standpoint, DirecTV may be concerned that if a recording can no longer be restored, customers may not understand and blame the hardware.

/steve


----------



## CliffV

The DirecTv model R10 has an ideal undelete feature. Any show that gets "deleted" simply gets moved into a "Deleted Shows" folder. Shows can be undeleted from that folder.

When they implemented this feature, they also made it so that deleting a show never prompts you for "Are you sure?" any more. Since shows can always be recovered, there's less reason to prompt whether you're sure or not.

The R10 is Tivo-based. Before this feature was added, I never knew how much disk space was left. Now I can simply look at the number of shows in the "Deleted Shows" folder.


----------



## Steve

CliffV said:


> The R10 is Tivo-based. Before this feature was added, I never knew how much disk space was left. Now I can simply look at the number of shows in the "Deleted Shows" folder.


That's actually pretty cool! 

I wish DirecTV would, instead of showing us % free, show us estimated hours of storage for SD and HD. IMHO, it would make it much easier for the non-technical (or mathematically challenged) users to make sense of that stat.

They could either show us two values, one for SD and one for HD, or a single value that represents the same ratio of SD/HD that currently exists in our playlist.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## djrobx

> I wish DirecTV would, instead of showing us % free, show us estimated hours of storage for SD and HD. IMHO, it would make it much easier for the non-technical (or mathematically challenged) users to make sense of that stat.


I disagree. The existing percent free indicator is simple to understand by anyone. It's like a gas gauge. A gas gauge doesn't try and guess at how many more hours you can spend on the road, nor does it try to tell you how many miles you can go. Fancier cars try to guess at the latter, but it's rarely right. And like a car, a simple capacity gauge serves its purpose perfectly fine - you can monitor how your habits impact its rate of movement, and you know you need to act when you're close to empty.

The estimated number of hours just depends on too many factors. HD channels, SD channels, MPEG 4 vs MPEG 2, and varying quality rates. Even if you can quantify it to an hourly figure, some people want it to factor in your future recording schedule. The TiVo community had an absolutely epic thread on this subject and it never ceased to amaze me how or why people feel the need to over-engineer such a simple indicator.


----------



## Steve

djrobx said:


> I disagree. The existing percent free indicator is simple to understand by anyone. It's like a gas gauge.


I suppose after repeated use, folks will intuit that 10% free means so many hours are available, but why make them go through a learning curve? Wouldn't it be nice a touch to simply let the average user know (in "plain english") if there is enough room available to record tonight's shows?

If need be, they can err on the side of caution and make the conservative assumption that every show will be the average size of HD MPEG 2 when calculating. /steve


----------



## MycroftHolmes

I have a wish that I didn't see anywhere on the wish list. If it has been mentioned before or removed from the list due to lack of interest I apologize. I'm fairly new here.

I’d really like to see a few changes in searches. First I’d like to see the sort order either change or have an option allowing me to specify it. Other than a straight title search, most searches seem to return shows in date/time order with PPV and on demand titles on top. I'd really like to see the results returned in alphabetical order with duplicates grouped. Sorting by time really makes very little sense with a DVR. In general I don’t care when it’s on. 

The second change I’d like to see is the ability to specify a category in title searches. As I mentioned in another thread, with my DirecTiVo , I used to do searches every few weeks for movies. I would start at 0 on the title list and scroll through the results, recording movies as they interested me. I really miss the ability to "browse the video store" like this. Having the ability to limit my searches to channels I actually get would also help that experience also.


----------



## Steve

MycroftHolmes said:


> The second change I'd like to see is the ability to specify a category in title searches. As I mentioned in another thread, with my DirecTiVo , I used to do searches every few weeks for movies. I would start at 0 on the title list and scroll through the results, recording movies as they interested me. I really miss the ability to "browse the video store" like this.


You can save up to 25 KEYWORD SEARCHES that you can run whenever you want. E.g., a search for *AALL movie comedy* will return a list of shows of type "movies" and type "comedy" that are in the current GUIDE data. Alternately, you can search for *movie & Movies, Comedy* or *movie & Genre, Comedy* (the *&* means what follows is selected from the "continue" screen).



> I'd really like to see the results returned in alphabetical order with duplicates grouped. Sorting by time really makes very little sense with a DVR. In general I don't care when it's on.


Like it or not, however, the results will be sorted by air date.



> Having the ability to limit my searches to channels I actually get would also help that experience also.


Hopefully you've voted at the link below, and you know that this is one of our top 5 requests. 

For more SEARCH tips, you may want to visit this thread.

/steve


----------



## MycroftHolmes

Steve said:


> You can save up to 25 KEYWORD SEARCHES that you can run whenever you want. E.g., a search for *AALL movie comedy* will return a list of shows of type "movies" and type "comedy" that are in the current GUIDE data. Alternately, you can search for *movie & Movies, Comedy* or *movie & Genre, Comedy* (the *&* means what follows is selected from the "continue" screen).


I've done somthing like this. I've searched for movie & HD, but again keyword searches are useless to me when the results are sorted by air time. I have to wade through screens and screens of PPV and VOD. Even when you get past those you end up seeing the same movie over and over again before you ever get to a movie that you actually are able to recieve. It's so frustrating I've actually stop trying.

No chance of adding sort order to the wish list huh?


> Hopefully you've voted at the link below


I have voted.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Steve

MycroftHolmes said:



> No chance of adding sort order to the wish list huh?


D'oh! I actually thought it was on there already, but I was wrong!

Here's what was on there:

*AUTORECORD matches should be grouped in PLAYLIST folders named for the recorded shows' titles, just as if they were recorded by SERIES LINKS. *

It now reads:

*SEARCH/AUTORECORD matches should be grouped in folders named for the show titles, in SEARCH results or the PLAYLIST.*

/steve


----------



## MycroftHolmes

That's wonderful. Thank you very much. I'm going to go vote again now.


----------



## t_h

I dont know how you guys have missed this crucial feature all this time.

I want the next generation HR to have a flashing "00:00" on the front panel.


----------



## TheDurk

I didn't see this in the wishlist or wishlist droppees. If discussed elsewhere--sorry--I'm not gonna read 58 pages and searching was unproductive.

When in "To Do" list there is only a RED Delete button. I would love a BLUE (or RED or GREEN) button that would open the Guide at the highlighted show. When planning way in the future for crowded nights, this would make life much simpler. (Such as before going on a trip). EXIT from the Guide in this case should bring you back to To Do first.


----------



## dvdmth

TheDurk said:


> I didn't see this in the wishlist or wishlist droppees. If discussed elsewhere--sorry--I'm not gonna read 58 pages and searching was unproductive.
> 
> When in "To Do" list there is only a RED Delete button. I would love a BLUE (or RED or GREEN) button that would open the Guide at the highlighted show. When planning way in the future for crowded nights, this would make life much simpler. (Such as before going on a trip). EXIT from the Guide in this case should bring you back to To Do first.


On my Motorola DCT3416 DVR from Comcast, pressing GUIDE with a show highlighted in the upcoming recordings list (or any list, for that matter) brings up the guide with that show selected.


----------



## x4grace

Steve said:


> Ya. And when we get it, this request should also come in handy for MRV, assuming there's a "whole home" directory that needs to be filtered.  /steve


User created playlists/folders is a must have. I still have 2 networked replayTVs that utilize this feature to view both local and remote custom folders I really wish this feature was on my HR20. What makes things worse on the HRx is that I have a 750g e-sata drive for the added space and it difficult to navigate the 50+ shows, movies, etc. in the standard HRx playlist.


----------



## Steve

TheDurk said:


> When in "To Do" list [...] I would love a BLUE (or RED or GREEN) button that would open the Guide at the highlighted show.





dvdmth said:


> On my Motorola DCT3416 DVR from Comcast, pressing GUIDE with a show highlighted in the upcoming recordings list (or any list, for that matter) brings up the guide with that show selected.


Check out this thread, guys. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=153761

/steve


----------



## RandCfilm

This has bothered me for a long time and this just may be one of my OCD issues.

In the HISTORY section I think there should be a separate entry for the day when the show is recorded and also the day when the show is deleted. As it is now the software changes the information for the day the show was "recorded" and changes it to "deleted".


----------



## dbronstein

Steve said:


> I suppose after repeated use, folks will intuit that 10% free means so many hours are available, but why make them go through a learning curve? Wouldn't it be nice a touch to simply let the average user know (in "plain english") if there is enough room available to record tonight's shows?
> 
> If need be, they can err on the side of caution and make the conservative assumption that every show will be the average size of HD MPEG 2 when calculating. /steve


I totally agree they should give an estimated number of hours free along with the percentage. It's a very simple calculation to take the number of hours already recorded divided by the space used and get an average hours/MB usage. Then use that to determine the recording time left. This would give a good estimate of the time remaining based on the recording habits of specific users, so it would differentiate between someone who has used 60% of their disk space with mostly SD kids shows and someone who has used 60% of their space with HD sports.


----------



## Steve

RandCfilm said:


> In the HISTORY section I think there should be a separate entry for the day when the show is recorded and also the day when the show is deleted. As it is now the software changes the information for the day the show was "recorded" and changes it to "deleted".


Actually, I think what you're looking for is already on the Wish List "in spirit" as part of this request:

*Recording HISTORY should always display the correct reason a show was "Canceled", "Deleted", or "Not Recorded". *_The affected program's info should display the DATE of the event, and either: "Canceled by viewer", "Deleted by viewer", "Deleted to make disk space available", "Deleted because it exceeds the KEEP AT MOST number of episodes", "Deleted because it expired", "Not recorded because same episode previously appears in HISTORY as RECORDED", or "Not recorded because of higher priority RECORDING conflicts".
_
/steve_
_


----------



## peano

I would like a completely new remote. And get rid of the bonking sound!!


----------



## RAD

peano said:


> And get rid of the bonking sound!!


You've been able to turn that off since the beginning, it's in the audio section of the setup menus.


----------



## peano

Whoops. Didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## andunn27

A recently deleted folder would be nice and some improvement to the show search would be nice.


----------



## Mightyram

I would like to see more use of the second tuner in the following manor when not currently recording a show:


* The box would buffer the next channel UP and the next channel DOWN, so at least changing up or down one channel would be much faster.

* The ability to see a PIP preview of a channel when navigating channels. The current channel prior to pulling up the guide would be show in the blue background of the guide.

Maybe all this will come true when DLB becomes active.


----------



## apabruce

Currently, all recievers are Chevies or Fords. I'd like the ability to buy a Cadillac, or a Lexus if you prefer. I would like a Cadillac receiver to have:

1. Absolutely silent operation. This technoloty is easily available for computers, via low rpm, larger fans or heat sinks.

2. Three tuners

3. Larger hard drive, and the ability to add outboard esata drvies that are recognized by the system as additional drives and integrated into the whole.

4. The ability to network with other DVRs seamlessly, so that content on each is available on the others. A tabbed arangement on the play list for each separate DVR on the network.

5. The ability to adjust the fonts on the display, which would in turn create more, or fewer, items displayed in the guide.

6. Faster response time. The current interface is SLOW by computer standards. We're used to it, but shaving time for interface operations would go a long way toward making the experience of using a DVR more pleasant.

Some or all of this stuff may have already been mentioned, but there are 37 pages here so I decided to just list my thoughts without reading all 37 pages.


----------



## Syzygy

apabruce said:


> ... The current interface is SLOW by computer standards. We're used to it...


It's slow by _*any*_ standard. Sometimes my HR21 takes 3 seconds to page up or down in the Playlist. Many others have mentioned how you're never sure where you are in a list because some arrow keys are acted on at the last instant, just as you're pressing an action key (such as Delete!).

That's a good example of D*'s hostile indifference toward its customers.

And I'm _*not *_used to it.


----------



## Flyrx7

I can't remember this features name, as it must have been on my UltimateTv (can't find the option on my HR10, although I don't use it much anymore).
I was trying to find a show for my disabled mother-in-law to watch while I was away, but it didn't come on for another hour or so. There used to be a feature that would tune to that channel on "this" tuner but without recording it. What was that called? And more importantly, is it on the wish list? (I couldn't find it anyway)

Thanks!
Frank


----------



## Steve

Flyrx7 said:


> I can't remember this features name, as it must have been on my UltimateTv (can't find the option on my HR10, although I don't use it much anymore).
> I was trying to find a show for my disabled mother-in-law to watch while I was away, but it didn't come on for another hour or so. There used to be a feature that would tune to that channel on "this" tuner but without recording it. What was that called? And more importantly, is it on the wish list? (I couldn't find it anyway)
> 
> Thanks!
> Frank


It's called AUTOTUNE. It was on the WishList, but was back-burnered due to lack of voter support. It's currently a feature on the DirecTV non-DVR's, like the H21.

DirecTV is still aware that some folks are passionate about this feature. Check out this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95103 /steve


----------



## Flyrx7

Steve said:


> It's called AUTOTUNE. It was on the WishList, but was back-burnered due to lack of voter support. It's currently a feature on the DirecTV non-DVR's, like the H21.
> 
> DirecTV is still aware that some folks are passionate about this feature. Check out this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95103 /steve


That would explain it then. I thought it was Autotune but doing a word search of the Wishlist yielded no results.
Thanks for the link, I'll go check it out.

Regards,
Frank


----------



## jaywdetroit

I apologize if this has already been suggested, I don't keep up on this stuff anymore....

However- I would LOVE for my DVR to prompt me to confirm a channel change when I am watching regular TV on a time delay. 

So say I pause a show for 10 minutes, walk away, come back and resume. Then I sit on the remote. Channel changes while i fumble around to try and cancel the button press - I miss 10 minutes of the show. 

They could have an option to turn the feature on and off, and even how many minutes you must be "behind" before the box prompts you. 

(Yes I know - I COULD record the show, but do I really need to put that much thought into watching TV????)


----------



## Steve

jaywdetroit said:


> I apologize if this has already been suggested, I don't keep up on this stuff anymore....
> 
> However- I would LOVE for my DVR to prompt me to confirm a channel change when I am watching regular TV on a time delay.
> 
> So say I pause a show for 10 minutes, walk away, come back and resume. Then I sit on the remote. Channel changes while i fumble around to try and cancel the button press - I miss 10 minutes of the show.
> 
> They could have an option to turn the feature on and off, and even how many minutes you must be "behind" before the box prompts you.
> 
> (Yes I know - I COULD record the show, but do I really need to put that much thought into watching TV????)


Is it possible you were out of the room when the prompt appeared? I'm not on the national release, I'm on the latest CE, but I just checked and I was about 10 minutes behind LIVE TV and still got the "HR needs to change tuners prompt" at 2 minutes before the hour.

I was watching channel "A" and had recordings scheduled to start on channels "B" and "C" at 7AM. I was at about 6:48 on the show at 6:58 (real-time) when I got the prompt.

They are working on DLB's this CE, so it is also possible it notification was "broken" in the release you're using and has now been "fixed", at least in CE. /steve


----------



## Jlg

I think he means he accidentally hit the channel change button. It's happened to me several times also, and I second his request.


----------



## Steve

Jlg said:


> I think he means he accidentally hit the channel change button. It's happened to me several times also, and I second his request.


D'oh! Guess I read that post too early in the morning! So you're talking about something like this?

*Confirm channel changes when watching "behind" in the LIVE buffer.*

I can see where some might find this annoying if they really want to change channels without catching up to LIVE.

OTOH, it can be a life saver.

What does everyone think? /steve


----------



## Syzygy

I think channel-change confirmation would be very, very helpful -- and the extra keypress would be a very small price to pay. Confirmation should be required (IMO) only if you're more than 30 to 60 seconds behind real time.

Confirmation should also be required if you (accidentally) press the Previous Channel button or the obnoxious Active button.

All these confirmations could be made optional in System Setup. 

TiVo users also have to deal with the unexpected loss of the Live Buffer, and would also enjoy having this little "fix."


----------



## rakstr

Option to disable Active button AND remove all Game channels when editing Guide. Also remove all channels by language would be nice.

Would also like to disable the pre-downloaded "features". I currently block my DVR's from internet access during the day so they can't DL anything (fixed IP mapping through DHCP and block IP). This opt out could also give us back some of our disk space we "leased".


----------



## Steve

rakstr said:


> [...]Would also like to disable the pre-downloaded "features". I currently block my DVR's from internet access during the day so they can't DL anything (fixed IP mapping through DHCP and block IP). This opt out could also give us back some of our disk space we "leased".


Actually those features are delivered via satellite, not IP. I know for sure, because one of my non-networked boxes currently has 10 "Top Movies" available.

As an aside, that particular HR of mine isn't connected to a phone line either, so I wonder what would happen if I tried to watch one of those $$ movies? Anyone know?

As far as recovering the storage space, they're stored in the 100GB "DirecTV partition", which we've never had access to, AFAIK. /steve


----------



## pfp

Steve said:


> Actually those features are delivered via satellite, not IP. I know for sure, because one of my non-networked boxes currently has 10 "Top Movies" available.
> 
> As an aside, that particular HR of mine isn't connected to a phone line either, so I wonder what would happen if I tried to watch one of those $$ movies? Anyone know?
> 
> As far as recovering the storage space, they're stored in the 100GB "DirecTV partition", which we've never had access to, AFAIK. /steve


I believe it gets save on the card in the receiver. You can actually watch a few and at some point it won't let you watch any more till it can phone home and report your past purchases. I also assume when you return the receiver they check the card and bill you then.


----------



## Steve

pfp said:


> I believe it gets save on the card in the receiver. You can actually watch a few and at some point it won't let you watch any more till it can phone home and report your past purchases. I also assume when you return the receiver they check the card and bill you then.


Thanks! Makes sense. /steve


----------



## rakstr

Steve said:


> Actually those features are delivered via satellite, not IP. I know for sure, because one of my non-networked boxes currently has 10 "Top Movies" available.
> 
> As an aside, that particular HR of mine isn't connected to a phone line either, so I wonder what would happen if I tried to watch one of those $$ movies? Anyone know?
> 
> As far as recovering the storage space, they're stored in the 100GB "DirecTV partition", which we've never had access to, AFAIK. /steve


That's the 30% (100Gb) to which I was referring  Thanks for the DL info. Now I need to spend some time figuring out what it IS doing during the day. The activity light is very busy and I have it on a switched leg of the network so it shouldn't be inbound traffic. I never really assessed it, just saw the activity and blocked the DVRs from accessing the net.


----------



## Tubaman-Z

This item from the wishlist:

"Show the highlighted program's description in the "To Do List" and "History", instead of a static message."

is now available in a national release. At least the To Do List portion is. I can check the History angle at home tonight unless someone else can confirm in the meantime.


----------



## Steve

Tubaman-Z said:


> This item from the wishlist:
> 
> "Show the highlighted program's description in the "To Do List" and "History", instead of a static message."
> 
> is now available in a national release. At least the To Do List portion is. I can check the History angle at home tonight unless someone else can confirm in the meantime.


Thanks! I'm hopeful they'll still "clean it up", but will move it to completed. /steve


----------



## MIMOTech

Of any feature that I would like to see is the ability to play all my recorded programs from any of my other DVR's. I feel that the media center software perhaps could also list the the other DVRs and the list of available programs. The ehternet connections via wire or wireless connection would do all the communicating as it does now for computer stored media. Verizon has this capability and is a very compelling feature. If some of you are multiple DVR users like my family is, it would provide multiple storage solution without program duplication. Thanks!


----------



## Steve

MIMOTech said:


> Of any feature that I would like to see is the ability to play all my recorded programs from any of my other DVR's. [...]


You'll be happy to know that HR-HR multi-room viewing (MRV) is now in beta testing! It will work very similar to your description. From one networked DVR, you will be able to remotely playback recordings stored on other networked DVR's. /steve


----------



## Tubaman-Z

Steve,

Just curious - what would you like to see "cleaned up"?


----------



## Steve

Tubaman-Z said:


> Steve,
> 
> Just curious - what would you like to see "cleaned up"?


Which fields of the program info are actually displayed.

I think it should be SHOW TITLE, FIRST-AIRED DATE and then the description.

Also, perhaps the total # of items found can be moved to the top of the screen, making room for an extra line of show info.

Check out this thread.  /steve


----------



## Drew2k

I think the To Do List could also benefit from having the duration of the scheduled recording displayed ... Right now you can see a program is scheduled, but you can't tell if it's 1/2 hour, 1 hour, 2 hours or more. There's vacant space in the light-blue bar at the top of the screen where durations are shown when the Playlist is displayed, so I think it would be great to enhance the To Do List by putting the scheduled duration there...


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> [...]There's vacant space in the light-blue bar at the top of the screen where durations are shown when the Playlist is displayed, so I think it would be great to enhance the To Do List by putting the scheduled duration there...


It didn't come up in our thread on what to display, but why not add it too? There's plenty of real estate available and, as you say, they're already displaying it in that spot elsewhere in the UI. /steve


----------



## jaywdetroit

Steve said:


> snip
> 
> They are working on DLB's this CE, so it is also possible it notification was "broken" in the release you're using and has now been "fixed", at least in CE. /steve


ARE YOU MESSING WITH ME? Seriously we are finally getting DLBs???? I guess I gotta start reading the CE forum again.


----------



## jaywdetroit

Syzygy said:


> I think channel-change confirmation would be very, very helpful -- and the extra keypress would be a very small price to pay. Confirmation should be required (IMO) only if you're more than 30 to 60 seconds behind real time.
> 
> Confirmation should also be required if you (accidentally) press the Previous Channel button or the obnoxious Active button.
> 
> All these confirmations could be made optional in System Setup.
> 
> TiVo users also have to deal with the unexpected loss of the Live Buffer, and would also enjoy having this little "fix."


Yes agreed - this was what I was aiming at. I often channel change on accident, and when you are watching on a buffer, that is annoying!


----------



## MIMOTech

Steve, Thanks much for the info! Hope they release it soon....


----------



## Lord Vader

jaywdetroit said:


> ARE YOU MESSING WITH ME? Seriously we are finally getting DLBs???? I guess I gotta start reading the CE forum again.


Yes, DLB has been active for a couple weeks. See the CE forum for details.


----------



## rakstr

I would really like to see some form of audio level equalizing between stations. I get very differing ranges from channel to channel. I know it's not as simple as many would believe but I also know it can be done to cover most situations. Maybe have a user setting for how "aggressive" to be (and/or on/off).


----------



## Aztec Pilot

Would it be possible to dedicate a channel or have a utility built in to the boxes to calibrate HDTV's?


----------



## Steve

Aztec Pilot said:


> Would it be possible to dedicate a channel or have a utility built in to the boxes to calibrate HDTV's?


Several of us have suggested they license some calibration screens and make them available vie "On Demand". I suspect they may have tried, and found the owners of this content (Avia, Digital Video Essentials, et al.) unwilling to cannibalize potential sales of their own DVD's. Just my .02.

There are a three basic test pattern screens you can record on HDNet that may be somewhat helpful. Go to HD.net and search for a show called "test pattern" to see when it's on next, because it's not called that in the D* GUIDE. It's a 10 minute show that's offered every month or so on both 79 and 306 (MPEG-2 and MPEG-4) that you may find useful. /steve


----------



## TheRatPatrol

> Sat, May 16 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT HDNet Test Patterns
> Wonder how your home theatre is doing? Wish you had test patterns to help set it up? Well, HDNet is here to help. This short program will help you get the most out of your home theatre setup by providing you with the same professional test patterns HDNet uses to set their gear.
> 
> Sat, May 23 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT HDNet Test Patterns
> Wonder how your home theatre is doing? Wish you had test patterns to help set it up? Well, HDNet is here to help. This short program will help you get the most out of your home theatre setup by providing you with the same professional test patterns HDNet uses to set their gear.


I found 2 Steve.

The only question I have is how does this work and what exactly are you suppose to do to calibrate your HDTV?

Thanks


----------



## Aztec Pilot

Steve said:


> There are a three basic test pattern screens you can record on HDNet that may be somewhat helpful. Go to HD.net and search for a show called "test pattern" to see when it's on next, because it's not called that in the D* GUIDE. It's a 10 minute show that's offered every month or so on both 79 and 306 (MPEG-2 and MPEG-4) that you may find useful. /steve


Cool, found it. Saturday mornings at 7:30 EDT


----------



## djrobx

theratpatrol said:


> I found 2 Steve.
> 
> The only question I have is how does this work and what exactly are you suppose to do to calibrate your HDTV?
> 
> Thanks


Here's a topic over on U-verse Users that has a pretty good explanation of how to use the patterns. The most useful is the grayscale and overscan patterns.

http://utalk.att.com/utalk/board/message?message.uid=99083


----------



## vega

it would be handy to have a time feature on the boolean search. there are too many repeat broadcasts of the same show, with inadequate guide data, that will record multiple times.


----------



## Steve

vega said:


> it would be handy to have a time feature on the boolean search. there are too many repeat broadcasts of the same show, with inadequate guide data, that will record multiple times.


Yup. We have this request on the list:

SERIES LINK setup options: RECORD: [First Run/Repeat/Both/All with Duplicates];* RECORD THIS TIME SLOT ONLY?: [Y/N]*; RECORD THIS WEEK-DAY ONLY?: [Y/N]; KEEP AT MOST: [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]; WHEN LIMIT REACHED: [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?: [Y/N] 

Depending on the show, this AUTORECORD method may work for you as well. /steve


----------



## vega

Steve said:


> Yup. We have this request on the list:
> 
> SERIES LINK setup options: RECORD: [First Run/Repeat/Both/All with Duplicates];* RECORD THIS TIME SLOT ONLY?: [Y/N]*; RECORD THIS WEEK-DAY ONLY?: [Y/N]; KEEP AT MOST: [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]; WHEN LIMIT REACHED: [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?: [Y/N]
> 
> Depending on the show, this AUTORECORD method may work for you as well. /steve


it works for the Daily Show, but others have guide data that remains the same, first run or repeat. The Ed Show, Lou Dobbs, Hardball etc.


----------



## EricJRW

Has anyone mentioned a watch-dog timer?

I've found my HR21/200 locked up so many times I thought it would be nice if it would just reset itself... 

For you non-software types out there, a watchdog is a task that periodically writes to a a hardware timer. If the timer misses X writes, it resets the system. Not very graceful, but in many applications sometimes it's better to go through a reset than have a locked up device.


----------



## Steve

EricJRW said:


> Has anyone mentioned a watch-dog timer?
> 
> I've found my HR21/200 locked up so many times I thought it would be nice if it would just reset itself...
> 
> For you non-software types out there, a watchdog is a task that periodically writes to a a hardware timer. If the timer misses X writes, it resets the system. Not very graceful, but in many applications sometimes it's better to go through a reset than have a locked up device.


I've been avidly reading HR2x issues threads for a couple of years now, and I could be wrong, but lock-ups don't seem to be a common problem. If your HR is locking up that often, I suspect something else is going on. Maybe the box itself needs to be replaced? Forgive me if you already went down that path... just trying to help!  /steve


----------



## EricJRW

Steve said:


> I've been avidly reading HR2x issues threads for a couple of years now, and I could be wrong, but lock-ups don't seem to be a common problem. If your HR is locking up that often, I suspect something else is going on. Maybe the box itself needs to be replaced? Forgive me if you already went down that path... just trying to help!  /steve


I've been fighting with it for months... Resets would always lull me into a false sense of happiness. The wife finally put her foot down. Don't want to drag this thread down, but yes, a replacement is finally on the way.


----------



## EricJRW

Has this come before?

How about a method to save our settings, or at least what's in the prioritizer and to do list, to a USB drive?

Since I'm about to get a replacement DVR, I realize I'm going to have get the things we record from the old unit to the new. 

How nice would be to be able to save this to a USB drive, then read it on a new unit?

Or maybe there is already a way?


----------



## ATARI

EricJRW said:


> Has this come before?
> 
> How about a method to save our settings, or at least what's in the prioritizer and to do list, to a USB drive?
> 
> Since I'm about to get a replacement DVR, I realize I'm going to have get the things we record from the old unit to the new.
> 
> How nice would be to be able to save this to a USB drive, then read it on a new unit?
> 
> Or maybe there is already a way?


That is already on the wish list. And it's a good one, IMHO.


----------



## Steve

EricJRW said:


> Has this come before?
> 
> How about a method to save our settings, or at least what's in the prioritizer and to do list, to a USB drive?


That's another one of our long-standing requests, so if you haven't already voted for it, please do so at the link in my sig:

*Ability to backup your HR20 settings and/or SERIES LINKS via network or USB drive.*



> Or maybe there is already a way?


Unfortunately not. I just ran into the same issue today. I did a RESET EVERYTHING, REFORMAT on a 2+ year old HR20-700, and I'm having to start from scratch restoring all my SL's. /steve


----------



## Tubaman-Z

Occasionally I like to review the wishlist to see if there are new items that I have not yet voted on as well as to gain an appreciation for just how much has been delivered to date of the wishlist. It's pretty cool actually what we have received. Of course reviewing the wishlist also tends to give me ideas for new "wishes". So here's one.

There are two items on the wishlist now:

Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in GUIDE.
Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in SEARCH results.

I tend to use autorecord to fish for shows that I would like to see (movies, topical things such as beagles). Sometimes....autorecord will pick up a show on a channel that I don't get (Showtime for example).

I wish:

Autorecord only from the channels that are in your current subscription package.

Thanks.

- Kevin Z.


----------



## Steve

Tubaman-Z said:


> Occasionally I like to review the wishlist to see if there are new items that I have not yet voted on as well as to gain an appreciation for just how much has been delivered to date of the wishlist. It's pretty cool actually what we have received. Of course reviewing the wishlist also tends to give me ideas for new "wishes". So here's one.
> 
> There are two items on the wishlist now:
> 
> Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in GUIDE.
> Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in SEARCH results.
> 
> I tend to use autorecord to fish for shows that I would like to see (movies, topical things such as beagles). Sometimes....autorecord will pick up a show on a channel that I don't get (Showtime for example).
> 
> I wish:
> 
> Autorecord only from the channels that are in your current subscription package.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - Kevin Z.


I think the majority of us are in total agreement with you. The SEARCH results request above was intended to address the AUTORECORD issue as well, since AUTORECORD is really an "auto-SEARCH and schedule" application.  /steve


----------



## RAD

For the WGA600N wireless connection I would like to see an on screen display of the signal strength and negotiated speed. Features like MRV and video playback in Media Share require a fairly fast network connection. When using the WGA600N you have no idea what the signal reading or speed of the wireless connection is which can effect how well these features work. Having an on screen display of signal strength and speed can help the used find the best placement for the WGA600N to get the maximum speed for that location.


----------



## inkahauts

Tubaman-Z said:


> Occasionally I like to review the wishlist to see if there are new items that I have not yet voted on as well as to gain an appreciation for just how much has been delivered to date of the wishlist. It's pretty cool actually what we have received. Of course reviewing the wishlist also tends to give me ideas for new "wishes". So here's one.
> 
> There are two items on the wishlist now:
> 
> Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in GUIDE.
> Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in SEARCH results.
> 
> I tend to use autorecord to fish for shows that I would like to see (movies, topical things such as beagles). Sometimes....autorecord will pick up a show on a channel that I don't get (Showtime for example).
> 
> I wish:
> 
> Autorecord only from the channels that are in your current subscription package.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - Kevin Z.


Simply put, if they fix CIG, this becomes a non issue.. I currently use boolean CCHAN to get around the issue and that works perfectly, but is not a permanent solution.


----------



## Movieman

What would be nice is a STB with more than 2 tuners. I am constantly running into issues when 2 of my recorded shows are running together and I cant get a third live feed. (i tend to go to DOD or MediaShare and wait for my recordings to finish). 

Also, a preview of the channel during a guide search. That way you can see what the program looks like rather than just go by the title. (U-verse has this and it gives a nice preview of a program).


----------



## Steve

Movieman said:


> What would be nice is a STB with more than 2 tuners. I am constantly running into issues when 2 of my recorded shows are running together and I cant get a third live feed. (i tend to go to DOD or MediaShare and wait for my recordings to finish).


DirecTV has publicly spoken about a "whole-home" DVR solution, for 2010. I would assume, among other things, such a box would have at least 4 tuners, if not more, but that's pure speculation on my part. /steve


----------



## anleva

I think it would be useful and desirable to add channel information, i.e. HBO, Starz, HDN,...to the description information field when highlighting each result after doing a search. This would include both "search for shows" as well as "sort program by category" from within the guide.

I find myself having to check the detail on many of the search results to see what channel they are on if I haven't already memorized channel numbers, especially for premium channels to see if it is on HBO, SHO, Starz, etc. and whether it is a channel I currently subscribe to or might want to subscribe to Having the additional 3-4 letters in the description information would be pretty useful for me and wouldn't require me to select each result and view additional information to figure out which channel it is.


----------



## Movieman

Steve said:


> DirecTV has publicly spoken about a "whole-home" DVR solution, for 2010. I would assume, among other things, such a box would have at least 4 tuners, if not more, but that's pure speculation on my part. /steve


I wanted to post it so that Directv doesn't forget . I called them in February after I signed up to make some minor changes to my account. The rep I spoke to in tech did tell me that a Tivo style box was coming either 4th quarter or early 2010 that would give me the option for all these services. I had called him because I honestly was going to go with U-verse cause I didn't know that some of the services were already available for testing with D*.

They did assure me that what I was requesting is being requested quite often.

The preview option during the guide I would think is possible with the current HR23-700's having dual tuners.


----------



## Steve

anleva said:


> I think it would be useful and desirable to add channel information, i.e. HBO, Starz, HDN,...to the description information field when highlighting each result after doing a search. This would include both "search for shows" as well as "sort program by category" from within the guide.
> 
> I find myself having to check the detail on many of the search results to see what channel they are on if I haven't already memorized channel numbers, especially for premium channels to see if it is on HBO, SHO, Starz, etc. and whether it is a channel I currently subscribe to or might want to subscribe to Having the additional 3-4 letters in the description information would be pretty useful for me and wouldn't require me to select each result and view additional information to figure out which channel it is.


While there's not a lot of room for add'l data to be displayed with the current SD GUI design, we do have a couple of requests on the list intended to address both your issues.

These three are actually #'s 2, 4 and 5 in overall popularity:
*
• Allow editing of the "CHANNELS I GET" list, similar to the way the OFF-AIR channel list is editable. 
• Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in GUIDE.
• Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in SEARCH results.
*
This one would make it easier to scan the complete info for each item on the results list, including the channel name:
*
• While viewing INFO for a program selected from any list, the RED and GREEN buttons should display the INFO for the PREV/NEXT program from that list.
*
So if you haven't already voted for these to let DirecTV know how much you value them, please do so at the link below!  TIA. /steve


----------



## ARKDTVfan

How about a way to change the SD video's aspect ratio

I have my DVR set to a 4:3 TV so I can crop HD stuff on my bedroom TV
when I'm in bed yet it stretches the sd channels on my HD TV in the living room


dyker said:


> Is there any way this can be added to the wishlist?
> 
> Caller ID Enhancement Request > Send Caller ID Info to other HRXX on network


semi related but for those of us with cell phones only, no landline a way for caller id from our cells to be displayed on screen
we could go online and give our cell number or better yet enter it into the DVR menu 
or better yet the serial number of our cell(s) this would prevent people from just entering someone else's cell number and seeing their calls


----------



## leesweet

Okay, I'm confused.. where is the new Wish List/Survey?

The link at the top of the thread goes to that other forum, where I login and don't see anything except several sub-forums. One is Directv, but I can't find the WL/S.

Then, the one in Steve's sig goes to (I assume) an old results page.

So, am I missing something easy?


----------



## psweig

Has using the History list as a deleted folder been suggested? It's happening by bug now, you can play things from the History page.


----------



## Steve

leesweet said:


> Okay, I'm confused.. where is the new Wish List/Survey?
> 
> The link at the top of the thread goes to that other forum, where I login and don't see anything except several sub-forums. One is Directv, but I can't find the WL/S.
> 
> Then, the one in Steve's sig goes to (I assume) an old results page.
> 
> So, am I missing something easy?


Sorry about that. Fixed the outdated link in the first post. Correct link is the same as the one in my sig, http://wishlistsurvey.com. Just click on the "Take the Survey" link at the top left.  /steve


----------



## my1423

Forgive me if some of this is listed earlier but had trouble with 60+ pages.

When editing favorite channels have a channel description on the list saying what it is other then just a call sign. Like older units do.

Make channel list capable of scrolling up ie 1- 999 998 not just 1-2-3 so editing music ect is faster. Yes you can direct entry just a nice feature from older units to scroll up through them not just down. Already in vote list.

When in Guide blue button skip forward 3 hrs. Already on vote list as ff and rw

When in guide time progress bar to be colored all the way down not just little white mark like a grayed out portion of guide of already aired and unwatchable programming and said coloring to be a different color showing buffer time on buffered channel. Like the green on progress bar when ff and rw of buffer time. Nice dlb plug in.

In guide option for larger print with fewer entries to aid people who don't see so well. Mother has an older receiver with this option. Yes this is a hd unit but its software models the other units in production and when she uses the hd unit she has trouble.

Option for guide to be full screen, no DirecTv banner and no live tv playing with more listings per page. I dont care for this but some tivo people do. Would like more listings per page option on regular guide but dont think its feasible. Already on vote list

Tab in play list to go to manage recordings just to ease button pushes and consolidate most used items in one area. Or double press list takes you to manage recordings. Or both.

In search mode add option for qwerty keyboard to be left on permanently.

Option to make banners and mini guide opaque/ see through at user set levels.

Quick tune to have current showing program listed on bottom of highlighted channel. Like turbo tune its modeled after.

3 tabs on Quick tune for 3 favorite groups like Turbo tune modeled after giving 27 channels.

Option to pick location of Quick tune. Able to move it to a corner or make smaller. Blue and yellow buttons could be used ect.

On the menu make the ability to just push the right arrow to select a sub menu item as well as the current press select. You can press the left arrow to go back to main, why not forward. Select should still be used to launch a new page from menu, this is just to navigate the menu itself.


----------



## ulfius

Ok, here's an easy one for them.

In the To Do List, when a program has a conflict, but it was able to find the same episode at another time that it's going to record, it should have a different icon than a red X and "Won't record". This will let you know that it's ok if you don't fix this conflict.


----------



## NaperDan

ARKDTVfan said:


> How about a way to change the SD video's aspect ratio
> 
> I have my DVR set to a 4:3 TV so I can crop HD stuff on my bedroom TV
> when I'm in bed yet it stretches the sd channels on my HD TV in the living room
> 
> semi related but for those of us with cell phones only, no landline a way for caller id from our cells to be displayed on screen
> we could go online and give our cell number or better yet enter it into the DVR menu
> or better yet the serial number of our cell(s) this would prevent people from just entering someone else's cell number and seeing their calls


Your DVR can't know what type of display you're looking at unless it can communicate with it, or, in this case, you tell it what to do. Set to 4:3, your DVR fills the screen of whatever display you're using with SD material because it "thinks" it is 4:3 even if it is 16:9. Nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Syzygy

*Steve:* I just visited the Wish List Survey and found that about 80% of the items I had voted for a couple of months ago were reset to neutral, and I had to reaffirm my vote in each case.

I recall the same thing was true the last time I visited, again after months away. Is it because a small change in an item's description disassociates the item from the votes for it? And, do my votes count twice, or even three times?

Finally, I wish I could tell what has changed with each software update; what new features are there? D* seems to be no help at all.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> *Steve:* I just visited the Wish List Survey and found that about 80% of the items I had voted for a couple of months ago were reset to neutral, and I had to reaffirm my vote in each case.
> 
> I recall the same thing was true the last time I visited, again after months away. Is it because a small change in an item's description disassociates the item from the votes for it? And, do my votes count twice, or even three times?
> 
> Finally, I wish I could tell what has changed with each software update; what new features are there? D* seems to be no help at all.


Frank, the overall scores for each item haven't changed significantly over the past few months, so I'm hopeful that your "resets" were an anomaly. I'll ask Doug, who maintains the software on our behalf, to take a look during his copious free time. 

If you change your vote, it replaces your old vote, so no item has more votes than the 1127 registered users who have so far taken the time to weigh-in.

Re: new features, I've found that in the release notes forum, the mods provide a nice list of the significant changes for a particular release (0x02f4, e.g.). /steve


----------



## NaperDan

Can't find anywhere else to put this so...

Can the eSATA drive ever supplement the internal drive instead of replacing it? Rebooting isn't a problem (I'd rather not have to) if I want to see what is still on the internal, but I could always use the drive space.:beatdeadhorse::shrug:


----------



## pogo

All of this is nice, but there's really only one thing that would make me happier with my HR21 --
a resident web server ala TivoWeb that would allow me to manage the machine remotely without interrupting what my wife is watching. Doesn't seem that difficult. I suppose there aren't many who really care, though. It won't change the way you watch, but it could change the way you manage what you watch.


----------



## rakstr

I put a web interface on the wish list quite some time ago. I think it would be really useful to have a web interface to these things and agree that it should be quite simple. Better use of resources than widgets and other gimmic "features" IMHO......


----------



## Jlg

I would like some way to backup the prioritizer/season passes so that when customer service makes you do a full reset, you can get back the 50 series links that took so long to enter.


----------



## Syzygy

Jlg said:


> I would like some way to backup the prioritizer/season passes so that when customer service makes you do a full reset, you can get back the *50 series links* that took so long to enter.


50 is too many; they slow down the HR2x (even more). It has been reported that 30 or 40 SPs makes for a little more responsive UI. (It also helps to tune to SD channels or, maybe, nonexistent channels.) To reduce the number of SPs, try combinations such as:

*AANY Damages NipTuck Rescue TTITLE CCHAN 248 *& Show Types: Series, First-Run Only -- http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1962245#post1962245

*AANY Office Order Rock Matthews TTITLE CCHAN 11 *& Show Types: Series, First-Run Only -- http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1988197#post1988197

... and this one doesn't save SPs, but it does prevent the recording of unwanted repeat episodes of _The Daily Show_:
*stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249*, First-Run Only -- http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2063209#post2063209

The rules are listed in the 4th post in the *Advanced SEARCH/AUTORECORD Help & Discussion *thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1677715#post1677715


----------



## Jlg

Ok, make that 40 series links and the request still stands.


----------



## ATARI

Jlg said:


> Ok, make that 40 series links and the request still stands.


There is a requested item to be able to transfer custom settings to a USB flash drive.


----------



## JustRob

How about the s/w upload the SP list directly to DirecTV? Surely, with HR2x with network connections, this should be possible. Then, perhaps, we can edit the DVR programming completely via the web instead of through the (slow) GUI via the remote.


----------



## The Merg

Syzygy said:


> 50 is too many; they slow down the HR2x (even more). It has been reported that 30 or 40 SPs makes for a little more responsive UI. (It also helps to tune to SD channels or, maybe, nonexistent channels.) To reduce the number of SPs, try combinations such as:
> 
> *AANY Damages NipTuck Rescue TTITLE CCHAN 248 *& Show Types: Series, First-Run Only -- http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1962245#post1962245
> 
> *AANY Office Order Rock Matthews TTITLE CCHAN 11 *& Show Types: Series, First-Run Only -- http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1988197#post1988197
> 
> ... and this one doesn't save SPs, but it does prevent the recording of unwanted repeat episodes of _The Daily Show_:
> *stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249*, First-Run Only -- http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2063209#post2063209
> 
> The rules are listed in the 4th post in the *Advanced SEARCH/AUTORECORD Help & Discussion *thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1677715#post1677715


The problem with using AutoRecord searches though is that all items matching the search results end up in one folder instead of each show gettings its own folder. A workaround to the SL issue--yes. A solution--no.

- Merg


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> The problem with using AutoRecord searches though is that all items matching the search results end up in one folder instead of each show gettings its own folder.


I have the same complaint. That's the genesis of this Wish List request:

*SEARCH/AUTORECORD matches should be grouped in folders named for the show titles in SEARCH results or the PLAYLIST.*


----------



## PajamaGuy

Forgive me if tis is already in the Wish List database.

I sometimes miss recording or for other reasons, watching some first-run episodes/shows, so most of my record-series settings are to record both 1st run and re-runs.

Wouldn't it be nice if on, say the "Delete" screen, there was an option to "Don't record this title? Y/N" option? And if it was recorded into an EDITABLE database it would be even better!

That way a Record Both option could still skip recording those episodes you'd already seen (or not). :grin:

PJ


----------



## gator896

I would like to to see Directv fix there media share feature and make it DLNA compliant. Directv is a member of the DLNA. Just need to implement DLNA Digital Media Controller (DMC) specification in to your DVR software. Since intel has abandoned the Viiv platform, it would be nice to see this feature completed.

Gator


----------



## Steve

gator896 said:


> I would like to to see Directv fix there media share feature and make it DLNA compliant. Directv is a member of the DLNA. Just need to implement DLNA Digital Media Controller (DMC) specification in to your DVR software. Since intel has abandoned the Viiv platform, it would be nice to see this feature completed.


:welcome_s

DLNA compliance is one of our long-standing Wish List requests. That said, what I'd really like to see is DirecTV include a capable media player in the HR2x software, like the VLC player. This way streamed multimedia content can be buffered and played locally, with no need to transcode and with full trickplay capability. Just my .02.


----------



## The Merg

Steve said:


> I have the same complaint. That's the genesis of this Wish List request:
> 
> *SEARCH/AUTORECORD matches should be grouped in folders named for the show titles in SEARCH results or the PLAYLIST.*


Right. I was just pointing out that the suggested solution was not really a solution.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

PajamaGuy said:


> Forgive me if tis is already in the Wish List database.
> 
> I sometimes miss recording or for other reasons, watching some first-run episodes/shows, so most of my record-series settings are to record both 1st run and re-runs.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if on, say the "Delete" screen, there was an option to "Don't record this title? Y/N" option? And if it was recorded into an EDITABLE database it would be even better!
> 
> That way a Record Both option could still skip recording those episodes you'd already seen (or not). :grin:
> 
> PJ


I'm not really following you... Are you asking for a new screen called the "Delete" screen or are you referring to a screen that already exists? If you have a SL that is set up for First Run and Repeats, you can always go to the ToDo list and remove those episodes that you don't want to have recorded.

- Merg


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> I'm not really following you... Are you asking for a new screen called the "Delete" screen or are you referring to a screen that already exists? If you have a SL that is set up for First Run and Repeats, you can always go to the ToDo list and remove those episodes that you don't want to have recorded.


Don't want to speak for PajamaGuy, but I think he's looking to create a permanent list of movies/shows he's already seen that will no longer even make it to the recording scheduler, so he doesn't have to babysit the TO DO list at all.

In theory, not a bad idea for some who never watch anything twice. In practice, since we have no way to "back up" settings and preferences, I think such a list will only work for the amount of time that HR's hard drive doesn't need to be replaced or reformatted. I know that drives work well for several years on average, but not all of them.

Another spin on this request might be a user-configurable version of the "30-day" rule. Right now, the scheduler will pass on any episodes that were recorded in the past four weeks or so. Maybe that "recorded" window can be optionally extended? Up to a year or more, e.g? Just a thought.


----------



## ATARI

Steve said:


> ...what I'd really like to see is DirecTV include a capable media player in the HR2x software, like the VLC player. This way streamed multimedia content can be buffered and played locally, with no need to transcode and with full trickplay capability. Just my .02.


Something like that would be awesome. No more transcoding. Why not add this to the wishlist? I would give it a thumbs up.


----------



## The Merg

Steve said:


> Don't want to speak for PajamaGuy, but I think he's looking to create a permanent list of movies/shows he's already seen that will no longer even make it to the recording scheduler, so he doesn't have to babysit the TO DO list at all.
> 
> In theory, not a bad idea for some who never watch anything twice. In practice, since we have no way to "back up" settings and preferences, I think such a list will only work for the amount of time that HR's hard drive doesn't need to be replaced or reformatted. I know that drives work well for several years on average, but not all of them.
> 
> Another spin on this request might be a user-configurable version of the "30-day" rule. Right now, the scheduler will pass on any episodes that were recorded in the past four weeks or so. Maybe that "recorded" window can be optionally extended? Up to a year or more, e.g? Just a thought.


I think that latter option would be good to have. Anything that makes a system more user-configurable is better in my opinion. That said, a user-configurable system should not be difficult to use for someone that wants to use it straight out of the box. The default options should be set, but have an advanced menu area for those that want to configure the system. Coding for this would not be too difficult as any hard-coded option would just be replaced with a variable and then you might have some additional coding based on the variable value.

- Merg


----------



## wmb

I did a quick search here and did not find this, and I am not certain something like this has not been suggested...

I would like the ability to remotely edit the settings. One potential implementation is to add an embedded web page to the receiver that allows you to make settings remotely. Many deveices today, such as networked printers, have web pages where you can check the device's status and change settings.

What got me thinking about this is the favorites list. Last night, the wife said I need to go through the channel guide on the TV in the guest room so it would skip PPV, adult channels, etc. It would be nice if I could log onto a web page for this device and edit the list. Another use coud be status checks, when the kids yell "Dad the TV isn't... ", I could check the web page.

Thanks for your thoughts.
Bill


----------



## Steve

wmb said:


> I did a quick search here and did not find this, and I am not certain something like this has not been suggested...
> 
> I would like the ability to remotely edit the settings. One potential implementation is to add an embedded web page to the receiver that allows you to make settings remotely. Many deveices today, such as networked printers, have web pages where you can check the device's status and change settings.
> 
> What got me thinking about this is the favorites list. Last night, the wife said I need to go through the channel guide on the TV in the guest room so it would skip PPV, adult channels, etc. It would be nice if I could log onto a web page for this device and edit the list. Another use coud be status checks, when the kids yell "Dad the TV isn't... ", I could check the web page.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.
> Bill


I think we have that one covered with this request, Bill:

*Web access to HR2x features, including SETUP, SEARCH, FILE, PLAYLIST and RECORDING MANAGEMENT. *

If you haven't yet checked it out, the complete list is available here.


----------



## gully_foyle

I posted this at the 0x34B page, but it makes more sense here:

Home Channel or "Return to Channel": a default channel for the foreground tuner. When in standby and nothing being recorded on the foreground channel, tune to channel X and buffer. 

Currently, even if you leave the foreground tuner tuned to, say, CNN, the moment two recordings intersect you lose the foreground channel. It would be nice to know that you probably have the last 90 minutes of your favorite channel.

This works with or without DoublePlay, but probably solves a lot of issues for the folks that are upset that DP isn't on all the time.

I think you need the receiver in Standby to ensure you don't switch the foreground while someone is watching it. Gives Standby a purpose (for the user) actually. And, if for some reason you want to defeat it temporarily, don't go to Standby.


----------



## Steve

kcmurphy88 said:


> Home Channel or "Return to Channel": a default channel for the foreground tuner. When in standby and nothing being recorded on the foreground channel, tune to channel X and buffer.


If this can be implemented as a user preference (current standby logic OR always tune to channel "n" when not recording), sounds like a no-brainer to me.

Can anyone think of a reason this shouldn't go on the list?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Steve said:


> If this can be implemented as a user preference (current standby logic OR always tune to channel "n" when not recording), sounds like a no-brainer to me.
> 
> Can anyone think of a reason this shouldn't go on the list?


As a user preference I suspect this could be useful.

I would probably not use it myself but I know many people who keep their TV on a particular channel for a variety of reasons.

I hope this doesn't morph into an auto tune argument because that's not the point of this...I'm just sayin' :grin:

Mike


----------



## Steve

MicroBeta said:


> I hope this doesn't morph into an auto tune argument because that's not the point of this...I'm just sayin' :grin:


+1


----------



## Drew2k

I would use it ... I like to keep one living room DVR's foreground tuner on WNBC and another LR DVR's foreground tuner on WABC, as I like and trust their news operations and if something newsworthy happens I will have my favorite channels on. I could see me setting my DVRs to return to the "home" channels after a set period of inactivity or when the box is put into standby. 

I'd recommend 2 hours of inactivty so that it mirrors DoublePlay timers. It's 30 minutes after the buffer is paused, in other words, and the user has not interacted with the DVR. Should be sufficient time to determine the user isn't around ...


----------



## gully_foyle

Drew2k said:


> I'd recommend 2 hours of inactivty so that it mirrors DoublePlay timers. It's 30 minutes after the buffer is paused, in other words, and the user has not interacted with the DVR. Should be sufficient time to determine the user isn't around ...


I initially thought that, too, but I now think it has to be Standby since button inactivity does not mean no one is watching. CNN, MTV, ESPN, etc are sometimes watched for hours with no activity evident at the box. Or the couch for that matter.


----------



## Steve

kcmurphy88 said:


> I initially thought that, too, but I now think it has to be Standby since button inactivity does not mean no one is watching.


Good point. I suppose there could be another "warning" pop-up to see if anyone is really sitting there, but folks who may leave the room and expect the channel they're on to be there when they get back may be (rightfully) upset if they lose its buffer.

How does this sound?

*When entering Standby, option to auto-switch the foreground tuner to a user-designated channel. The intent is that when the unit is turned on, that channel is already being buffered.*


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Steve said:


> Good point. I suppose there could be another "warning" pop-up to see if anyone is really sitting there, but folks who may leave the room and expect the channel they're on to be there when they get back may be (rightfully) upset if they lose its buffer.
> 
> How does this sound?
> 
> *When entering Standby, option to auto-switch the foreground tuner to a user-designated channel. The intent is that when the unit is turned on, that channel is already being buffered.*


Steve I like this a lot. Before I go to bed I tune to channel 207. I leave for work at 4am so I need a quick recap of the nights scores. Let me know when added to whishlist


----------



## Drew2k

I'm good with that ... I may even start using Standby.


----------



## Steve

*When entering Standby, option to auto-switch the foreground tuner to a user-designated channel. The intent is that when the unit is turned on, that channel is already being buffered.*

Added to the list. Please let DirecTV how you feel about this request by clicking the link below. TIA.


----------



## gully_foyle

Steve said:


> Good point. I suppose there could be another "warning" pop-up to see if anyone is really sitting there, but folks who may leave the room and expect the channel they're on to be there when they get back may be (rightfully) upset if they lose its buffer.
> 
> How does this sound?
> 
> *When entering Standby, option to auto-switch the foreground tuner to a user-designated channel. The intent is that when the unit is turned on, that channel is already being buffered.*


Just so long as the option is set in setup, not every time you enter standby, which would be annoying eventually.


----------



## gully_foyle

Drew2k said:


> I'm good with that ... I may even start using Standby.


I'm with you on that. To the degree that standby reduces wear-and-tear on the unit (it turns some stuff off) I think that increased use of standby would be of mild interest to DirecTV.


----------



## Steve

kcmurphy88 said:


> Just so long as the option is set in setup, not every time you enter standby, which would be annoying eventually.


Ya. My daughter is a Cablevision customer, and the "default" channel on power-up is a set-up option. Makes sense.

Another important consideration for this is that if the foreground tuner is asked to record a _different_ channel while in standby, it should return to the "default" channel when the recording is done. I believe that's current behavior, but I could be wrong.


----------



## cadet502

Drew2k said:


> I'm good with that ... I may even start using Standby.


What is this "standby" of which you speak? 

I guess I could still leave one on as my anti toe stubbing light. :lol:

Sounds like something I might use.

.


----------



## gully_foyle

Steve said:


> Ya. My daughter is a Cablevision customer, and the "default" channel on power-up is a set-up option. Makes sense.
> 
> Another important consideration for this is that if the foreground tuner is asked to record a _different_ channel while in standby, it should return to the "default" channel when the recording is done. I believe that's current behavior, but I could be wrong.


There is no default currently, and the tuner stays on the last recorded channel.


----------



## Steve

kcmurphy88 said:


> There is no default currently, and the tuner stays on the last recorded channel.


I misspoke. By "default" (in this case), I meant the channel the foreground tuner was last tuned to, prior to the recording.

I guess you're saying once it switches channels to start a recording, it stays on that channel when the recording's done. That behavior would have to change for the Wish List request to work as intended.


----------



## gully_foyle

Steve said:


> I misspoke. By "default" (in this case), I meant the channel the foreground tuner was last tuned to, prior to the recording.
> 
> I guess you're saying once it switches channels to start a recording, it stays on that channel when the recording's done. That behavior would have to change for the Wish List request to work as intended.


And, in fact is the reason for the request. If it returned to the original channel there would be less need, and in fact that would be almost as good (except folks would have to be careful what channel they last tuned).


----------



## nowandthen

Steve said:


> If this can be implemented as a user preference (current standby logic OR always tune to channel "n" when not recording), sounds like a no-brainer to me.
> 
> Can anyone think of a reason this shouldn't go on the list?


I like it! I would use it! Please add it to the list!


----------



## nowandthen

Drew2k said:


> I'm good with that ... I may even start using Standby.


Me too! :lol:


----------



## jborchel

Steve said:


> Mark, perhaps you could run a poll or thread on this idea to see what others think? There doesn't seem to be much traction for it in this thread so far, and I hesitate to add another "Red Button during PLAY" idea to the list, since the other one is scoring "green", meaning folks are currently in favor of it.
> 
> Perhaps the poll could be something like "What is the best use for the RED button during PLAYBACK", and the options could be your "delete" idea vs. the current Wish List "Jump to Beginning/End of recording or LIVE BUFFER" idea.
> 
> Where at all possible, I want to try not sending D* mixed signals on feature requests. There are already a couple of instances of that on the list now, and I don't want to add to it.
> 
> My personal feeling is that hitting LEFT or STOP to get to a DELETE option during a recording is acceptable, but the current PRESS/HOLD of ADVANCE to jump to END is not, so I would prefer that one get fixed first, but that's just my .02. We need to get others to weigh-in.
> 
> Thx. /steve


This post is two years old but I am in favor of this red button "immediate delete" function request. Today, when I press the red button during playback I get a beep. So the request is still possible. Going to the delete function through the left/back button is cumbersome.

Jack


----------



## Steve

jborchel said:


> This post is two years old but I am in favor of this red button "immediate delete" function request. Today, when I press the red button during playback I get a beep. So the request is still possible. Going to the delete function through the left/back button is cumbersome.


Are there any interactive features that use RED during playback? If not, anyone know a reason why RED during PLAYBACK couldn't/shouldn't bring up the "Keep/Delete" pop-up?


----------



## DogLover

This is a good idea as long as PLAY clears the pop up and resumes playback. (That's for those of us that will inevitably press it in error.)


----------



## The Merg

Steve said:


> Are there any interactive features that use RED during playback? If not, anyone know a reason why RED during PLAYBACK couldn't/shouldn't bring up the "Keep/Delete" pop-up?


My only thinking now is that since the red button is used for ScoreGuide, they might not want it to represent a delete function while watching a show. Although it would only be available during a playback and not LiveTV, they might not want the possibility of confusing the user and have a show deleted by accident if the person forgets that they are watching a recording from ESPN and then hits the red button to pull up ScoreGuide.

- Merg


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> My only thinking now is that since the red button is used for ScoreGuide, they might not want it to represent a delete function while watching a show. Although it would only be available during a playback and not LiveTV, they might not want the possibility of confusing the user and have a show deleted by accident if the person forgets that they are watching a recording from ESPN and then hits the red button to pull up ScoreGuide.


If RED during playback just brought up the standard "K/D POPUP", tho, wouldn't that be enough to prevent accidental deletion?


----------



## The Merg

Steve said:


> If RED during playback just brought up the standard "K/D POPUP", tho, wouldn't that be enough to prevent accidental deletion?


I would agree, but I don't get to make those decisions.  I have always wanted to be able to use the red button to delete a recording while I was watching it, but I don't think it will happen unfortunately.

- Merg


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> I would agree, but I don't get to make those decisions.  I have always wanted to be able to use the red button to delete a recording while I was watching it, but I don't think it will happen unfortunately.


So maybe a new request could read:

*Pressing the RED button during PLAYBACK should bring up the "KEEP/DELETE" pop-up.*

Thoughts?


----------



## The Merg

Steve said:


> So maybe a new request could read:
> 
> *Pressing the RED button during PLAYBACK should bring up the "KEEP/DELETE" pop-up.*
> 
> Thoughts?


I'd vote for it, but I think this is gonna be one of those ones that is very unlikely to happen. Add it to the list though and we can see what happens.

- Merg


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> I'd vote for it, but I think this is gonna be one of those ones that is very unlikely to happen. Add it to the list though and we can see what happens.


Ya. Don't see how it could harm anyone if implemented as requested, so I added it to the list:

*Pressing the RED button during PLAYBACK should bring up the "KEEP/DELETE" pop-up.*

The request's Info balloon reads: _The Pop-Up should respond to keypresses as it normally does when appearing at the end of a recording._

Once again, if anyone can think of a conflicting use for RED during PLAYBACK, please let me know. TIA.


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Ya. Don't see how it could harm anyone if implemented as requested, so I added it to the list:
> 
> *Pressing the RED button during PLAYBACK should bring up the "KEEP/DELETE" pop-up.*
> 
> The request's Info balloon reads: _The Pop-Up should respond to keypresses as it normally does when appearing at the end of a recording._
> 
> Once again, if anyone can think of a conflicting use for RED during PLAYBACK, please let me know. TIA.


I really don't see a need for this to be implemented, as it would not save any keystrokes.

The standard Keep/Delete prompt when RED is pressed in the Playlist includes "Delete Now" and "Don't Delete", with "Delete Now" highlighted.

The standard Keep/Delete prompt at the end of playback displays "Yes, Delete" and "No, Don't Delete", with "No, Don't Delete" highlighted. This is so a user has to choose to delete and it's not accidentally deleted by pressing SELECT via reflex.

If implemented as proposed, it's 3 keystrokes: RED, UP (to highlight "Yes, Delete"), SELECT.

That matches the 3 keystrokes to delete now: STOP, RED, SELECT (as "Delete Now" is highlighted by default).

Even if DIRECTV chooses to highlight "Yes, Delete" when RED is pressed during playback, it's only saving 1 keystroke, so I don't see any significant advantage for implementing this.

The user is already in full control and can simply press STOP during playback and use RED form the Playlist - there's no need to FFW to the end of the program to get the automatic prompt, there is immediate action that can be taken.


----------



## Steve

Since it's now on the list and folks have already started voting for it, I'll leave it there for a couple of weeks and see how popular or unpopular it is. If it scores poorly, we can move it to the back burner.


----------



## mjwagner

Request:
Please enable simultaneous IR + RF mode on receivers. 

Why this is important:
It would enable users to control a receiver locally using IR and control the same receiver remotely using RF. As an example, when I am in my home theater I use a universal remote (due to the complexity of my setup) using IR mode. I would like to use that same receiver to run other display's in other rooms of the house and would use the DirecTV RF remotes in those rooms. This would eliminate the requirement for IR repeaters and make implementation much simpler.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

mjwagner said:


> Request:
> Please enable simultaneous IR + RF mode on receivers.
> 
> Why this is important:
> It would enable users to control a receiver locally using IR and control the same receiver remotely using RF. As an example, when I am in my home theater I use a universal remote (due to the complexity of my setup) using IR mode. I would like to use that same receiver to run other display's in other rooms of the house and would use the DirecTV RF remotes in those rooms. This would eliminate the requirement for IR repeaters and make implementation much simpler.


Totally 100% agree. I don't see why they can't do this.


----------



## nowandthen

Steve,

Your link takes me to a list, but I do not see a way to log in and vote. I voted some time ago and wanted revisit my selections and vote on new items. I must be blind, I do not see an option to log in. I see at the very bottom of the page that I am not logged in. Confused...


----------



## Steve

nowandthen said:


> Steve,
> 
> Your link takes me to a list, but I do not see a way to log in and vote. I voted some time ago and wanted revisit my selections and vote on new items. I must be blind, I do not see an option to log in. I see at the very bottom of the page that I am not logged in. Confused...


Click on "Take the Survey", at the top of the list.


----------



## morbid_fun

I hope I did not miss this somewhere else. My wife and I were discussing this scenario today while seeing previews for the upcoming fall lineup and would like to know if this feature is doable. 
Scenario is: you see a preview for a new show (let us say V on ABC), you select the green or red button and the dvr automatically sets up a series link for that show for you even though the show is not in the guide yet. The dvr will setup the sl once the show does appear.
This feature would be a huge blessing for us. So, is this doable? Is there another company with this feature?


----------



## Syzygy

morbid_fun said:


> My wife and I were discussing this scenario today while seeing previews for the upcoming fall lineup and would like to know if this feature is doable.
> 
> Scenario is: you see a preview for a new show (let us say V on ABC), you select the green or red button and the dvr automatically sets up a series link for that show for you even though the show is not in the guide yet. The dvr will setup the sl once the show does appear.
> 
> This feature would be a huge blessing for us. So, is this doable? Is there another company with this feature?


TiVo has a Thumbs Up icon that, if and when it overlays a promo for a show, allows you to press Thumbs Up for instant access to a detail screen that allows you to record one show or set up a Season Pass for that show *if it's in the Guide*. AFAIK it's not possible to do anything at all (with any DVR) until the show is in the Guide. -- Of course one could always set up a Wishlist item (TiVo) or Keyword Autorecord (HR2x)


----------



## morbid_fun

Syzygy said:


> TiVo has a Thumbs Up icon that, if and when it overlays a promo for a show, allows you to press Thumbs Up for instant access to a detail screen that allows you to record one show or set up a Season Pass for that show *if it's in the Guide*. AFAIK it's not possible to do anything at all (with any DVR) until the show is in the Guide. -- Of course one could always set up a Wishlist item (TiVo) or Keyword Autorecord (HR2x)


Thank you for the input. I like the TIVO way better, but will make do with what we have (keyword).


----------



## Steve

I'm pretty sure the TiVO way, in this case, is a paid sponsorship by the network for selected shows. I don't think those "record me thumbs" can just show up auto-magically, because I don't believe there is any way for TiVo to know the subject of a particular commercial spot without some pre-arrangement.

If the show is more than 2 weeks away from air date, it's GUIDE scheduling data would not normally be present on the TiVo (or the HR2x). It would have to be specifically delivered to the DVR early, on an exception basis. Once there, TiVo then has to know exactly at what time and on which channel that show's spot will be airing, in order to know when to display the :up: link to record it.

To make a long story short, I'm sure a lot of custom work goes into displaying those "record this show" gadgets!


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> I'm pretty sure the TiVo way, in this case, is a paid sponsorship by the network for selected shows. I don't think those "record me thumbs" can just show up auto-magically...


Yep, Steve, TiVo has actually said, long ago, that the Thumbs Up icons are the result of an arrangement between TiVo and a network (frequently NBC, which owned a lot of TiVo stock).


----------



## nowandthen

Steve said:


> Click on "Take the Survey", at the top of the list.


Thanks Steve! I told you I was blind. :lol:


----------



## vikecowboy

Will these cover the filtering of Channels you get when viewing On Demand shows??


Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in GUIDE. 
Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in SEARCH results. 


Thanks


----------



## Steve

vikecowboy said:


> Will these cover the filtering of Channels you get when viewing On Demand shows?? [...]


That's what I'd love to see, but I suspect the answer will be "no". I'm pretty sure the DirecTV marketing folks would like us to see everything that is available, with the idea that if we don't currently subscribe to a channel, we might decide to, in order to access its VOD library. Just my .02 tho. I'm not sure how the CIG will be resolved at the end of the day. There's a recent thread on the topic here.


----------



## The Merg

Steve said:


> I'm not sure how the CIG will be resolved at the _*end of the day*_.


Now _that's_ being optimistic!!! :lol:

- Merg


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> Now _that's_ being optimistic!!! :lol:


I've been watching too many Brit shows! :lol:


----------



## Syzygy

Got butterfingers?

D* should do like ReplayTV does [according to *HoTat2*] or like *dally7777*'s local cableco DVR does: If you accidently or intentionally press a key that would change the channel while you're on live buffer delay, (a pause should occur and) a prompt asks you to acknowledge that you actually want to make the change. If you do nothing, the prompt times out; if you say "No", the prompt is dismissed. Either way you remain at the same point in the buffer (and play should resume). Since DirecTV now owns ReplayTV's patents, there should be no obstacle to implementing this feature.

I found only one sort-of-relevant Wishlist item:
*Ignore Channel Up/Down while watching recordings, to prevent inadvertently exiting playback or clearing the live buffer*
I would add *Ignore the numeric keys while watching recordings*


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Got butterfingers?
> 
> D* should do like ReplayTV does [according to *HoTat2*] or like *dally7777*'s local cableco DVR does: If you accidently or intentionally press a key that would change the channel while you're on live buffer delay, (a pause should occur and) a prompt asks you to acknowledge that you actually want to make the change. If you do nothing, the prompt times out; if you say "No", the prompt is dismissed. Either way you remain at the same point in the buffer (and play should resume). Since DirecTV now owns ReplayTV's patents, there should be no obstacle to implementing this feature.
> 
> I found only one sort-of-relevant Wishlist item:
> *Ignore Channel Up/Down while watching recordings, to prevent inadvertently exiting playback or clearing the live buffer*
> I would add *Ignore the numeric keys while watching recordings*


Good pick-up. I missed that while writing the original request. I've modified it:

*Ignore CHANNEL UP/DOWN or # keys while watching recordings, to prevent inadvertently exiting PLAYBACK or clearing the LIVE buffer.
*


----------



## Syzygy

Thanks, Steve.

How about adding *Require acknowledgement of a channel change if you're significantly behind real time in a live buffer*

With a note that ReplayTV and at least one cable DVR do that. And the note could suggest pausing (and automatically resuming) when not at the very start of the buffer.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Thanks, Steve.
> 
> How about adding *Require acknowledgement of a channel change if you're significantly behind real time in a live buffer*
> 
> With a note that ReplayTV and at least one cable DVR do that. And the note could suggest pausing (and automatically resuming) when not at the very start of the buffer.


I wonder if we shouldn't start a thread/poll on that. I imagine that some folks might not want to be prompted if their intent was to change the channel, no matter where they were in the buffer. I know I'd like to see as few prompts as possible, but that's just me.

If it turns out I'm in the minority, then we can modify the request again to read something like:

*Ignore CHANNEL UP/DOWN or # keys while watching recordings, to prevent inadvertently exiting PLAYBACK or clearing the LIVE buffer, and prompt for channel change when behind real-time in a LIVE buffer.*

Or add a separate request:

*Prompt for channel change when behind real-time in a LIVE buffer.*

*EDIT: Poll here.*


----------



## The Merg

I think it should be two separate requests. That way at least one of them might get added. Also, it prevents confusion as to why you would need a prompt if it is ignoring the Channel Up/Down or # keys.

- Merg


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> I think it should be two separate requests. That way at least one of them might get added. Also, it prevents confusion as to why you would need a prompt if it is ignoring the Channel Up/Down or # keys.
> 
> - Merg


You're right. I'll run a quick poll to see if folks would like this to be added to the Wish List:

*There should be a "channel change confirmation" prompt when viewing behind real-time in a live buffer.*

Poll is here.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> You're right. I'll run a quick poll to see if folks would like this to be added to the Wish List:
> 
> *There should be a "channel change confirmation" prompt when viewing behind real-time in a live buffer.*
> 
> Poll is here.


Very nicely worded wish.

I made a mistake in being too short-winded when I said:



> _How about adding *Require acknowledgement of a channel change if you're significantly behind real time in a live buffer*_


I really meant "adding as a separate wish" ... causing Merg to correct any mistaken impression I may have left.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve, I believe this compound wish isn't getting very many votes because (a) it's hard to digest and (b) it's hard to be for all of them at the same time:

*RECENT SEARCH capabilities as follows: Permit saved SEARCH editing; Restore Mark & Delete; Optionally display a "match count" for each SEARCH; Offer an "Episodes List" containing all RECENT SEARCH hits.*

Could you break it up (which IMO would lead inevitably to the dropping of all but the first item)?

• Permit saved SEARCH editing (with insert & delete)
• Restore Mark & Delete (I'd prefer allowing double-dash delete)
• Optionally display a "match count" for each SEARCH (would be very nice, but quite taxing for the starved-for-cycles HR2x)
• Offer an "Episodes List" containing all RECENT SEARCH hits (would take aeons on the HR2x; might never finish)

I think allowing *saved-search editing (with insert & delete) *is very important and very desirable. It was eliminated several months before I got my first HR2x. I can't understand why.

I'd like to add a wish:

• Allow more than 25 saved searches


----------



## Steve

If others chime in that I should, I'll change it. Otherwise, I hate to make an already long list even longer! I think we're back up to around 80 items now.

History shows that that even low-scoring items on the list have been implemented in the past, like the ability to control more than 2 HR's in a single location, among others, while some of our "top ten" requests have been on the list forever. So no matter what, rest assured that DirecTV is already aware of the different (related) concepts found in the _Recent Searches_ request. As always, the final decision to implement all or any of them is entirely their call.


----------



## Drew2k

All - would you mind taking a look at this poll for a potential new wish list item? It regards adding information to the Info Panel about the buffer on the background tuner when DoublePlay is active.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2210026#post2210026

Steve - Based on the results, please see if this is appropriate for the wish list?

Thanks.


----------



## Steve

Looks like it's gonna be a go, based on results so far. Does this capture it?

*When DOUBLEPLAY is active, display other tuner's Channel/Show Title on current tuner's INFO bar.*


----------



## ATARI

Steve said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a go, based on results so far. Does this capture it?
> 
> *When DOUBLEPLAY is active, display other tuner's Channel/Show Title on current tuner's INFO bar.*


:up:


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a go, based on results so far. Does this capture it?
> 
> *When DOUBLEPLAY is active, display other tuner's Channel/Show Title on current tuner's INFO bar.*


Steve - A minor tweak: The first post from the other thread also states that the Info Banner can be used to start DoublePlay if it's not active, so instead of only showing the program name from the other tuner, it could show "Start DoublePlay". It's also an active selector, so it's another way to start DoublePlay - the DOWN shortcut is not eliminated. That is, the user can move the highlight to that option in the Info Panel and press SELECT.


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> Steve - A minor tweak: The first post from the other thread also states that the Info Banner can be used to start DoublePlay if it's not active, so instead of only showing the program name from the other tuner, it could show "Start DoublePlay". It's also an active selector, so it's another way to start DoublePlay - the DOWN shortcut is not eliminated. That is, the user can move the highlight to that option in the Info Panel and press SELECT.


This work?

*When DOUBLEPLAY is active, display and link the other tuner's Channel/Show Title on the current tuner's INFO bar.*


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> This work?
> 
> *When DOUBLEPLAY is active, display and link the other tuner's Channel/Show Title on the current tuner's INFO bar.*


I just replied in the other thread as well ... Is this OK?

*When DOUBLEPLAY is active, display and link the other tuner's Channel/Show Title on the current tuner's INFO bar, otherwise display a link to start DoublePlay.*

Thanks Steve!


----------



## vthokies1996

I haven't read thru all the pages but I had Dish for 1 yr. One feature on their DVR that I wish Directv would implement on their HD DVR is the ability to have picture-in-picture. I would like to turn 1 of the tuners to 1 football game and then in the PIP window have another game running. Or, watch a recorded program and have something in the PIP window that is live.

I apologize if this is a repeat request.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Think we could tweak the record partial wish item to have it also have the option to just trim the show that starts later or the one that starts earlier by default on all instances so you dont have to go through your priority list for the shows and re-arange them all again based on ones that come on earlier/later so you don't miss the part of the show your more interested in. 

I'd really like a message or notification of any conflict in my series recording options, and then be presented with a box to choose what to do, ie. which one to trim off. I hate having to go through my scheduled recordings each week and see if something is conflicted. This becomes a problem when shows new seasons start and you dont realize till late that there is a conflict now.


----------



## jdspencer

Here's something a bit different. I have the HR20 and HR23 DVRs and was going through to reorganize the SLs between the two. Jumping back and forth between the two Prioritizers I lost track of which DVR I was on. So I thought wouldn't it be nice if there could be some kind of identification shown on the top banner, maybe just to the right of the DirecTV logo. And, if it were user set it would be even better.


----------



## psweig

jdspencer said:


> Here's something a bit different. I have the HR20 and HR23 DVRs and was going through to reorganize the SLs between the two. Jumping back and forth between the two Prioritizers I lost track of which DVR I was on. So I thought wouldn't it be nice if there could be some kind of identification shown on the top banner, maybe just to the right of the DirecTV logo. And, if it were user set it would be even better.


I second the motion. I don't know how many times I have to go to the TV input button to see where I am.


----------



## Syzygy

Oh, the woes of having too many DVRs!


----------



## Steve

psweig said:


> I second the motion. I don't know how many times I have to go to the TV input button to see where I am.


FWIW, during LIVE TV or recording PLAYBACK, the "-" key will display the unique receiver ID.

Wouldn't help in *jdspencer's *case, tho.


----------



## jdspencer

The other way is to look at the remote and see if AV1 or AV2 is selected. Or with my Harmony 880, I can look at the display. But, a display on the top banner would really be nice, possibly the last three digits of the RID could be used?


----------



## gully_foyle

psweig said:


> I second the motion. I don't know how many times I have to go to the TV input button to see where I am.


It could be as little as a colored dot on the info banner, based on the remote code set for the DVR. No dot for the default, so that people with one DVR aren't impacted.


----------



## rakstr

I liked the older receivers where you could select your color schemes for the menus, grids, ... Bring that back and you should be AOK


----------



## Syzygy

"Completed Items" in the Wishlist that aren't really done:

*Ability to cycle through the custom channel lists while in Guide.*
There's no "cycling." There should be a quicker way to change the list, like one button to actually cycle.

*Option to disable FFx1 autocorrection.*
There's a lot of autocorrection (too much) after FFx1. And it sometimes goes nuts. Options for all FF speeds would be nice. And (OT) there's even autocorrection after Pause in live TV.


----------



## alemis

vthokies1996 said:


> I haven't read thru all the pages but I had Dish for 1 yr. One feature on their DVR that I wish Directv would implement on their HD DVR is the ability to have picture-in-picture. I would like to turn 1 of the tuners to 1 football game and then in the PIP window have another game running. Or, watch a recorded program and have something in the PIP window that is live.
> 
> I apologize if this is a repeat request.


I agree with this request. I loved this feature with Dish and hope that Directv would bring out. It's perfect for sports...


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> *Option to disable FFx1 autocorrection.*
> There's a lot of autocorrection (too much) after FFx1. And it sometimes goes nuts. Options for all FF speeds would be nice. And (OT) there's even autocorrection after Pause in live TV.


I thought DirecTV got rid of FFx1 autocorrect prior to the 2007 NFL season. See here. If it's back, you might want to report it as an issue. Just my .02.

FWIW, stopping FFx1 will probably never be perfect for MPEG-4 because there are so few keyframes available and the odds are there won't be one to latch onto sitting at the exact time code you want play to resume. That said, the error should be under a second on average, IMHO.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> *Ability to cycle through the custom channel lists while in Guide.*
> There's no "cycling." There should be a quicker way to change the list, like one button to actually cycle.


Our requests usually get addressed in spirit, and not to the letter. I believe this one was satisfied by the YELLOW menu option to change playlists. Not what we asked for, I'll admit, but more consistent with the D* GUI, and easier to switch lists now than before the request was made.


----------



## Dcm210

What would be cool if they had a custom mix channel. To watch NCAA Football games of your choice up to 8 games on one screen. or MLB,NCAA at the same time or any channel actually.when like 2 or 3 games are close to ending and other games have started. just a thought.basically choose what you want to see in your mix channel. I would say more than 8 screens but then bandwidth would come into play. But the bigger the screen the better,right?


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> I thought DirecTV got rid of FFx1 autocorrect prior to the 2007 NFL season. See here. If it's back, you might want to report it as an issue. Just my .02...


I would report it as an issue if I thought it would do any good. But as you well know, there have been way too many bug reports that seem to have been completely ignored. I for one am fed up with filing reports only to get no response back whatsoever.

D*'s practice of acting dumb () makes them seem deaf as well.


----------



## EricJRW

Here's one I don't think I have seen:

"Record this _exact_ show again." Not the series... Just this one show based on title and or description.

Useful if you catch a show mid-show, and it's not showing up again (yet) in the guide.

Would be nice if it worked from the history screen too for those, "Oops I did not mean to delete that." moments.


----------



## -Draino-

EricJRW said:


> Here's one I don't think I have seen:
> 
> "Record this _exact_ show again." Not the series... Just this one show based on title and or description.
> 
> Useful if you catch a show mid-show, and it's not showing up again (yet) in the guide.
> 
> Would be nice if it worked from the history screen too for those, "Oops I did not mean to delete that." moments.


I could be wrong about this but if you catch a show in the middle, you could rewind to the beginning and record the whole show from the start.


----------



## The Merg

-Draino- said:


> I could be wrong about this but if you catch a show in the middle, you could rewind to the beginning and record the whole show from the start.


That's only if you are buffering that channel from the beginning. If you change channels to a show and catch it mid-stream, you wouldn't have that option. And in your example, you wouldn't even need to rewind, you could just hit the Record button, but it will only record the show as far back as the LiveTV Buffer goes.

- Merg


----------



## -Draino-

The Merg said:


> That's only if you are buffering that channel from the beginning. If you change channels to a show and catch it mid-stream, you wouldn't have that option. And in your example, you wouldn't even need to rewind, you could just hit the Record button, but it will only record the show as far back as the LiveTV Buffer goes.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks Merg,

I knew I didn't have all the facts right!!!


----------



## EricJRW

You guys got it exactly... 

The "change channels" scenario was the one that came to mind, but for whatever reason my DVR has also managed to create partial and blank recordings too.

It would be great to bring up the info window and set the DVR to record this exact show again the next time it airs, even if it is on a different channel. Might take a few months to find it, but that how long I waited to finally see the first episode of Dan Rather's China Rises.


----------



## Steve

EricJRW said:


> Here's one I don't think I have seen:
> 
> "Record this _exact_ show again." Not the series... Just this one show based on title and or description.
> 
> Useful if you catch a show mid-show, and it's not showing up again (yet) in the guide.
> 
> Would be nice if it worked from the history screen too for those, "Oops I did not mean to delete that." moments.





EricJRW said:


> It would be great to bring up the info window and set the DVR to record this exact show again the next time it airs, even if it is on a different channel. Might take a few months to find it, but that how long I waited to finally see the first episode of Dan Rather's China Rises.


In case you are not aware, this capability already exists in the form of KEYWORD AUTORECORDS. Whenever a show that matches your search keywords shows up in the GUIDE, the HR2x will automatically schedule it to record.

E.g., you could create a KEYWORD SEARCH as follows:

*AALL* dan china rises

or if you're sure of the title:

China Rises *TTITLE*

For more on setting up AUTORECORDS, you might want to check out this thread.

Also, after setting it up, you might want to move that AUTORECORD to the top of your PRIORITIZER, to make sure when it's found, it doesn't get bumped because of low priority.


----------



## EricJRW

Steve said:


> In case you are not aware, this capability already exists in the form of KEYWORD AUTORECORDS. Whenever a show that matches your search keywords shows up in the GUIDE, the HR2x will automatically schedule it to record.
> 
> E.g., you could create a KEYWORD SEARCH as follows:
> 
> *AALL* dan china rises
> 
> or if you're sure of the title:
> 
> China Rises *TTITLE*
> 
> For more on setting up AUTORECORDS, you might want to check out this thread.
> 
> Also, after setting it up, you might want to move that AUTORECORD to the top of your PRIORITIZER, to make sure when it's found, it doesn't get bumped because of low priority.


Thank you for the reminder. I have used that method before, and even keep my "cheat sheet" nearby, but I really do find the method a bit tedious (though I do have "BIOSHOCK" set up as an auto-record).

This was really a "quick and dirty" method to avoid reminding me why I don't use text messaging on my cell phone... Since the potential exists to have everything networked, it would be nice if we could do some of these "keypad intensive" activities via a computer keyboard. Now that would be slick.

Now I do like the way we can access the prioritizer on screen immediately after scheduling something. That makes moving things up so much more convenient.


----------



## The Fuzz 53

I'm going to add this to the wish list after seeing my thread about recording The Simpsons get a decent amount of attention.

We need the HD-DVR to use first air date as a means for determining which shows are first run.

I get Fox-NY and have my HR22 set to record only the new Simpsons episodes, but it instead chooses to record the reruns that air during the week at 7pm and 12am as well as the new sunday night episodes, even though in the show description it clearly is a rerun from looking at the original air date.


----------



## RAD

I would like to see in the network settings another TEST option where the box will perform a bandwidth test to any other STB on the network that can support MRV and report if it will or will not work. This would help the DIY folks with setting up their networks to support MRV. IMHO you see too many posts from people saying they have set up a wireless network and such and such works fine but MRV pauses a lot. Having the box test it's connections to all its peers might help folks with setting up their networks.


----------



## Steve

The Fuzz 53 said:


> I'm going to add this to the wish list after seeing my thread about recording The Simpsons get a decent amount of attention.


That would be this thread. 


> We need the HD-DVR to use first air date as a means for determining which shows are first run.
> 
> I get Fox-NY and have my HR22 set to record only the new Simpsons episodes, but it instead chooses to record the reruns that air during the week at 7pm and 12am as well as the new sunday night episodes, even though in the show description it clearly is a rerun from looking at the original air date.


We already have this request on the list, and it's pretty popular:

*When "First Run/Repeat" status is unknown, use a program's "Original Air Date" to calculate it. *

The assumption is DirecTV would do something similar to what TiVo does, and consider a show "first run" if it's not in the HR2x's HISTORY and it's "First Aired Date" is within two weeks of the recording date.

_*That said, based on the recent number of "false positives" folks are reporting that their "First Run Only" SL's are picking up, it looks like the networks may be planting phony "First Run" flags in the data.*_ E.g., the problem with the Simpsons is that every repeat episode is being recorded by a "First Run Only" SL, even though those episodes have full descriptions and unique first-aired dates.

This makes me think the request should be modified to read as follows:

*Use "First Aired Date" to calculate "First Run/Repeat" status, and only look for flags when no FAD is present.*

With either request, old or new, there's the slight chance that an "import" on BBC America may actually have its country of origin's "First Aired Date" listed. But in those cases, the default setting of "Episode Type, Both" can be used, to err on the side of caution.

*What do folks think about modifying the existing request to favor the FAD over the flags?* TIA.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> *What do folks think about modifying the existing request to favor the FAD over the flags?* TIA.


I like it. Especially because the FAD is visible and the flag isn't (is it?). Newbies seem to expect the FAD to be the key, and it's confusing to learn that it isn't the key. (At least it was confusing for me, long ago.)


----------



## DogLover

Syzygy said:


> I like it. Especially because the FAD is visible and the flag isn't (is it?). Newbies seem to expect the FAD to be the key, and it's confusing to learn that it isn't the key. (At least it was confusing for me, long ago.)


I agree with your logic and your conclusion. Using a field we can see will satisfy more people, even if it turned out to be less accurate. (However, I think it will be more accurate in most cases.)


----------



## Steve

Thanks for the feedback. I've changed the Wish List request to read:

*Use "First Aired Date" to calculate "First Run/Repeat" status, and only look for embedded "First Run" or "Repeat" flags when no FAD is present.
* 
The INFO balloon reads: _If neither a FAD nor a flag is present, record the show no matter what, to be safe. Treat a show as "first run" if not in HR2x HISTORY and FAD is within 2 weeks of recording date._


----------



## ATARI

Steve, here is a suggestion for the wish list:

*Add a menu option, or hidden option (like 30 sec skip) to change the default function of DoublePlay tuner switching to be "Pause" and then switch.*


----------



## Steve

ATARI said:


> Steve, here is a suggestion for the wish list:
> 
> *Add a menu option, or hidden option (like 30 sec skip) to change the default function of DoublePlay tuner switching to be "Pause" and then switch.*


Ya. Based on your poll, it looks like almost 45% _would_ like the default switching behavior to be "paused", so an advanced setup option or "backdoor" might be used by many. Putting my editor's hat on, how about tweaking it as follows?

*DOUBLEPLAY "default" option to auto-pause the current buffer, prior to switching.*

How do others feel about adding this request?


----------



## ATARI

Steve said:


> Ya. Based on your poll, it looks like almost 45% _would_ like the default switching behavior to be "paused", so an advanced setup option or "backdoor" might be used by many. Putting my editor's hat on, how about tweaking it as follows?
> 
> *DOUBLEPLAY "default" option to auto-pause the current buffer, prior to switching.*
> 
> How do others feel about adding this request?


Remove the *"default"* part and it sounds good to me.


----------



## dbronstein

Steve said:


> Ya. Based on your poll, it looks like almost 45% _would_ like the default switching behavior to be "paused", so an advanced setup option or "backdoor" might be used by many. Putting my editor's hat on, how about tweaking it as follows?
> 
> *DOUBLEPLAY "default" option to auto-pause the current buffer, prior to switching.*
> 
> How do others feel about adding this request?


Since 57% of the respondents prefer that it keep playing, it makes no sense to have the default option be auto-pause. If there was an option the default should be to keep playing since that is what the majority seems to want.


----------



## Syzygy

dbronstein said:


> Since 57% of the respondents prefer that it keep playing, it makes no sense to have the default option be auto-pause. If there was an option the default should be to keep playing since that is what the majority seems to want.


Even though I think the poll is biased (as I've said before), I agree that the default should be "auto-pause off" -- if only to keep hackles from rising among the D* devotees (which includes D* workers).


----------



## dbronstein

Syzygy said:


> Even though I think the poll is biased (as I've said before), I agree that the default should be "auto-pause off" -- if only to keep hackles from rising among the D* devotees (which includes D* workers).


The poll is flawed just by its nature, so if you actually surveyed every owner of an HR2*, who knows what they'd actually want (if they even care). I was just pointing out that if you are going to cite the poll as a basis for this, then the default should be the option that is winning the poll, not losing it.


----------



## DogLover

Actually, it doesn't matter what the poll (or any poll) says. The default has to be that auto-pause is off. There are 2 very good reasons for this.

1. It is an existing feature. You don't change the way an existing feature works when you are adding an option. The option is initially set to however the feature works before the option was available.

2. Since without auto-pause, pause is still possible, that is the least "destructive" option. With auto-pause on, continuing to play is not possible, therefore that has be be enabled specifically by the user.

Anything other than a default of "do not autopause" would be a customer service nightmare, even for those that may eventually want that option.


----------



## Steve

Confusion is probably my fault because of the wording I chose. Does this make it clearer that it would be an option?

*Set-up option to configure DOUBLEPLAY to auto-pause before switching buffers.*


----------



## gully_foyle

ATARI said:


> Remove the *"default"* part and it sounds good to me.


As was pointed out on the poll thread, there is a "pause" key, but there is no "don't pause" key. So the default should be what is workable for all, and the method that breaks some people's usage should be the option.


----------



## ATARI

DogLover said:


> Actually, it doesn't matter what the poll (or any poll) says. The default has to be that auto-pause is off. There are 2 very good reasons for this.
> 
> 1. It is an existing feature. You don't change the way an existing feature works when you are adding an option. The option is initially set to however the feature works before the option was available.
> 
> 2. Since without auto-pause, pause is still possible, that is the least "destructive" option. With auto-pause on, continuing to play is not possible, therefore that has be be enabled specifically by the user.
> 
> Anything other than a default of "do not autopause" would be a customer service nightmare, even for those that may eventually want that option.


I agree, leave the default as it is now (no pause), but add a power user hidden option (ala 30SKIP). Hidden options would be "unsupported" and thus not a nightmare.


----------



## Steve

ATARI said:


> I agree, leave the default as it is now (no pause), but add a power user hidden option (ala 30SKIP). Hidden options would be "unsupported" and thus not a nightmare.


So does this explain it more clearly?

*Set-up or "back-door" option to configure DOUBLEPLAY to auto-pause before switching buffers.*


----------



## gully_foyle

Steve said:


> So does this explain it more clearly?
> 
> *Set-up or "back-door" option to configure DOUBLEPLAY to auto-pause before switching buffers.*


yes


----------



## dbronstein

Steve said:


> Confusion is probably my fault because of the wording I chose. Does this make it clearer that it would be an option?
> 
> *Set-up option to configure DOUBLEPLAY to auto-pause before switching buffers.*


The way you originally worded it, it was clear that it was an option, but it read that the default setting for the option would be to have auto-pause on.

And I think if you're going to put it on the wishlist, put it on as a fully supported menu option that everyone can find, not a back-door option that only people who come here know exists.


----------



## ATARI

Steve said:


> So does this explain it more clearly?
> 
> *Set-up or "back-door" option to configure DOUBLEPLAY to auto-pause before switching buffers.*


Good enough. You can explain the details in the more info balloon.


----------



## Steve

After reading everyone's comments, here's what I just added to the "Ease of Use" section of the Wish List. I'm hopeful I got it right this time. 

*Option to configure DOUBLEPLAY to auto-pause before switching buffers.*

The INFO balloon will read: _A recent poll indicates that when switching buffers, ~ 45% of DoublePlay users would like playback to resume from the same spot they left. If this can't be offered as a general setup option, perhaps it can be implemented as a KEYWORD option, like 30SKIP._


----------



## phat_b

Please forgive me if they've been added and removed in the past.

1) Shorten the repeat delay for responding to a held button on the remote by 60% (would make navigating to the middle of a long menu far less painful)

2) Add single minute increments in the start early / end late SL options up to 10 minutes

3) Add Tue-Sat as a days of week option in manual record (I like to record rebroadcasts of weekday shows after midnight - currently takes 5 manual entries)

or

3) Customizable day of week option in manual record i.e. Mon-Thu (thinking of The Daily Show / Colbert Report)


----------



## Steve

phat_b said:


> [...](thinking of The Daily Show / Colbert Report)


If you regularly record those shows, you might want to give this AUTORECORD method a try. I haven't used it on _Colbert_, but I tested in on _The Daily Show_, and it recorded it perfectly for months.

The AUTORECORD I used was: stewart *NNOT *slant *CCHAN* 249, *First-Run Only*

I just set up "colbert *NNOT* discuss *CCHAN* 249, *First Run Only*" as a test.


----------



## phat_b

Thanks for the suggestion - AUTORECORD looks interesting. I guess this is the DaveDVR equivalent of wishlists? Very cool, boolean operators...

Unfortunately I like to lump these two shows together into one hour long recording, so a manual recording is kind of the thing for me. Unless autorecord lets me end late, and specify the timeslot...


----------



## Steve

phat_b said:


> Thanks for the suggestion - AUTORECORD looks interesting. I guess this is the DaveDVR equivalent of wishlists? Very cool, boolean operators...
> 
> Unfortunately I like to lump these two shows together into one hour long recording, so a manual recording is kind of the thing for me. Unless autorecord lets me end late, and specify the timeslot...


Up to you. This won't work for both shows together. That said, it will result in 4 unique showings per week of _Daily Show_ to be recorded. Depending on where the AUTORECORD is in the PRIORITIZER, you'll either get the 11PM or overnight shows.

I'm not sure how it will work with _Colbert_. If you read through the AUTORECORD discussion we had on this method, you'll see it works because of generic GUIDE data, which may not always be the case with that show.


----------



## phat_b

Steve said:


> I'm not sure how it will work with _Colbert_.


I've been grabbing these two shows as one recording and watching them on my commute home for a few years, so I'm all too familiar with the guide data 'funkyness'. They are essentially symbiotic in rerun patterns, as well as the non-specific guide data. My goal here is to be able to grab this hour, along with another hour long show with a couple timers on my dvd recorder (without having to mess around with other hardware to change the channel). This is why I'm shooting for the early morning timeslots - to minimize conflicts so I can 'trick' the box into recording on the visible tuner, while sparing my wife the agony of _seeing_ The Colbert Report. :nono:

I've recently had my old, outdated series 2 dTiVos 'taken away' from me, and replaced with HR23s. I never really had a use for wishlists before, which is why I'm ignorant to the search options available. Very useful info...


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> I'm not sure how it will work with _Colbert_.


colbert *NNOT* discuss *CCHAN* 249, *First Run Only*

So far so good. An hour after setting up the AUTORECORD, I just checked my Colbert "upcoming episodes" list, and out of 21 showings listed, it scheduled tonight's 7:30PM episode (understandable, because _Colbert _does not appear in my HISTORY). It's also scheduled the 11:30 showings on Mon-Thurs of next week, because I have no conflicts at that time.

Seems to be recording as expected.


----------



## Syzygy

In Advanced Search, I wish *TTITLE *didn't include the episode name. If anyone really needs to search for an episode, maybe a new keyword, *EEP*, would be in order?  (Or, to search for show name + episode name, one could eschew the use of TTITLE.)

BTW, Steve, thanks for discovering and announcing that no space is needed after *CCHAN*.


----------



## rey_1178

i'm sure this has been repeated many times but it's my wish list 

1- HD GUI
2- faster GUI
3- add the auto tune feature


----------



## DogLover

The rain we've had this week in the Atlanta area reminded me of an upgrade that I'd like to see to the DVR's.

When a recording is partial because of rain fade, that it show as partial instead of the full time as listed in the guide. It would be nice if this showed on the details screen when selected from the playlist. It would also be ideal if it would recognize that it was a partial recording and automatically selected a duplicate episode (if available) to record.

It's usually several days, and often longer, before I watch a show. I like to have 2-3 of them and watch them in sort of mini-marathon. However, this can result in me completely losing the episode because of rain fade.

If there was an easy way to determine a partial episode, I could manually check when I know we have had weather. However, there is absolutely no way currently to determine if you have lost any of (or a lot of) the episode without playing it through.


----------



## Steve

DogLover said:


> The rain we've had this week in the Atlanta area reminded me of an upgrade that I'd like to see to the DVR's.
> 
> When a recording is partial because of rain fade, that it show as partial instead of the full time as listed in the guide. It would be nice if this showed on the details screen when selected from the playlist. It would also be ideal if it would recognize that it was a partial recording and automatically selected a duplicate episode (if available) to record.
> 
> It's usually several days, and often longer, before I watch a show. I like to have 2-3 of them and watch them in sort of mini-marathon. However, this can result in me completely losing the episode because of rain fade.
> 
> If there was an easy way to determine a partial episode, I could manually check when I know we have had weather. However, there is absolutely no way currently to determine if you have lost any of (or a lot of) the episode without playing it through.


This one's been on the list for a while. Hopefully it's on DirecTV's To Do list:

*Flag "partial" recordings on the PLAYLIST. The show's PROGRESS BAR should reflect the partial time as well. *


----------



## DogLover

Steve said:


> This one's been on the list for a while. Hopefully it's on DirecTV's To Do list:
> 
> *Flag "partial" recordings on the PLAYLIST. The show's PROGRESS BAR should reflect the partial time as well. *


Well how about that. Obviously I didn't notice it. The only good thing about our drought was that rain fade has been nearly non-existant for a few years. No more.


----------



## Steve

A post in another thread reminded me that since DirecTV is slowly moving from the use of 'tabs' to a more menu-driven UI approach, this request should be re-worded:

*Ability to create custom PLAYLIST tabs (e.g., "HIS", "HERS", "KIDS"), and to designate upon which sub-tab a recording might be displayed.*

I changed it as follows, but if folks think it no longer reflects the spirit of the original request, please let me know. TIA.

*Ability to create custom PLAYLIST folders (e.g., "MOM", "DAD", "KIDS"), and to designate inside which folder a recording should be displayed.*

The INFO balloon reads: _At the time a recording is scheduled, you should be able to designate inside which folder it should be displayed. There might also be an option under a recording's "INFO" screen to move it to another folder. This could provide the capability to GROUP play a folder with a "mix" of selected RECORDINGS.
_


----------



## dcowboy7

I have a wish:

When u hit the yellow button 'view previous channels' is a menu option.
But after u go to 1 of those channels the menu still stays on the screen & i have to hit 'exit' to clear it.

I think if it disappeared after i went to the new channel it would be better as its not needed anymore & saves hitting the 'exit' button each time.

Thanks.


----------



## Syzygy

dcowboy7 said:


> I wish that when I use the Yellow menu to 'view previous channels' and then go to 1 of those channels the menu would not stay on the screen. I have to hit 'exit' to clear it...


I also wish the Yellow menu would disappear after I use it to go to a bookmark. If I press Play after getting there, a smart program (ha!) would dismiss the menu. But noooooo!


----------



## Todd Dickens

I would like to have the ability to toggle Dolby Digital on/off in the TV Options menu or maybe assigned to the green button. Thanks!!


----------



## The Merg

Steve said:


> *Ability to create custom PLAYLIST folders (e.g., "MOM", "DAD", "KIDS"), and to designate inside which folder a recording should be displayed.*
> 
> The INFO balloon reads: _At the time a recording is scheduled, you should be able to designate inside which folder it should be displayed. There might also be an option under a recording's "INFO" screen to move it to another folder. This could provide the capability to GROUP play a folder with a "mix" of selected RECORDINGS._


It would be great to move all my boys' recordings to a subfolder so that they were not all over the place in my PlayList.

- Merg


----------



## The Fuzz 53

Anyway we could get some picture-in-picture action with the D* HD-DVR's since they have 2 tuners?


----------



## oldengineer

I have a wish that would be easy to incorporate. I did a search and didn't see it, but its so obvious that I may have overlooked it.

The wish is simply that the "Tv Options -> View previous channels" menu be shrunk in size and moved to the lower left hand corner of the screen. This would enable us to have 5 channels (games) selected and move between them quickly while not obstructing the center of the screen.


----------



## Steve

oldengineer said:


> I have a wish that would be easy to incorporate. I did a search and didn't see it, but its so obvious that I may have overlooked it.
> 
> The wish is simply that the "Tv Options -> View previous channels" menu be shrunk in size and moved to the lower left hand corner of the screen. This would enable us to have 5 channels (games) selected and move between them quickly while not obstructing the center of the screen.


In case you're not aware, you can also monitor up to 9 channels with QUICKTUNE. Even though it would not sit on the lower left, pressing UP ARROW once will quickly display or clear the QUICKTUNE panel, so might not be an issue for you.


----------



## Syzygy

I'd love to have a feature that allows specifying the amount of autocorrection on pressing Play or Pause after each of 8 events: RRx4 ... RRx1, FFx1 ... FFx4. (Have I missed any? 30SLIP, maybe?)

Specifying could be accomplished through a new Setup screen, or (if option-haters have their way) via clumsy kludges like searching for 30SKIP.

Pardon me if this has already been spoken for -- but maybe my wish is more all-encompassing?


----------



## mndwalsh

My biggest want is when deleting a recorded show and the receiver is recording 2 shows to go to a black screen and not even have the show in the corner on. I hate seeing a show that I am recording while selecting another recording to watch.


----------



## Steve

mndwalsh said:


> My biggest want is when deleting a recorded show and the receiver is recording 2 shows to go to a black screen and not even have the show in the corner on. I hate seeing a show that I am recording while selecting another recording to watch.


+1. One of our longest standing requests is the option to disable the PIG/PIL (picture in list/picture in guide).


----------



## GrumpyBear

Steve said:


> +1. One of our longest standing requests is the option to disable the PIG/PIL (picture in list/picture in guide).


Wondering how many arguements that would cause though? I like the guide with no Video setting, my wife hates the setting, on the ViP722. I don't use the guide as much, so I leave it with the video.
No I am not trolling, just wondering how many in house family arguements the feature may create.


----------



## Bugsy654

My suggestion for new feature.

Would it be possible to change the order of the channels on a channel list?

Example: To be able to move my regional FOX Sport (687) channel to be next to the ESPN channels.

Another: To move CNN and Headline news next to the other news networks FOXNews, CNBC, etc. 


Thanks for all the great work on updating the DVR firmware.
Matthew.


----------



## Steve

GrumpyBear said:


> Wondering how many arguements that would cause though? I like the guide with no Video setting, my wife hates the setting, on the ViP722. I don't use the guide as much, so I leave it with the video.
> No I am not trolling, just wondering how many in house family arguements the feature may create.


Well since it would be optional, whoever gets to the TV first could decide if it showed or not!


----------



## Steve

Bugsy654 said:


> My suggestion for new feature.
> 
> Would it be possible to change the order of the channels on a channel list?
> 
> Example: To be able to move my regional FOX Sport (687) channel to be next to the ESPN channels.
> 
> Another: To move CNN and Headline news next to the other news networks FOXNews, CNBC, etc.
> 
> Thanks for all the great work on updating the DVR firmware.
> Matthew.


Doesn't totally address your desire, and forgive me if you already know this, but if you press GUIDE-GUIDE, you can quickly filter the GUIDE by categories: news, sports, etc. This clumps those channels closer together. Combined with a custom list, you can pretty efficiently whittle down the number of channels you don't want to see at a given time.


----------



## Jlg

Bugsy654 said:


> My suggestion for new feature.
> 
> Would it be possible to change the order of the channels on a channel list?
> 
> Example: To be able to move my regional FOX Sport (687) channel to be next to the ESPN channels.
> 
> Another: To move CNN and Headline news next to the other news networks FOXNews, CNBC, etc.
> 
> Matthew.


I agree. I have often wanted this, even for the OTA broadcasts. Group the networks together on one screen, followed by the local independents, rather than having to flip up and down, especially since it can take up to 8 seconds to do so anymore.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> ... if you press GUIDE-GUIDE, you can quickly filter the GUIDE by categories: news, sports, etc. This clumps those channels closer together. Combined with a custom list, you can pretty efficiently whittle down the number of channels you don't want to see at a given time.


... except that "sports" channels don't include local channels -- where the really interesting local sports are shown.


----------



## inkahauts

Bugsy654 said:


> My suggestion for new feature.
> 
> Would it be possible to change the order of the channels on a channel list?
> 
> Example: To be able to move my regional FOX Sport (687) channel to be next to the ESPN channels.
> 
> Another: To move CNN and Headline news next to the other news networks FOXNews, CNBC, etc.
> 
> Thanks for all the great work on updating the DVR firmware.
> Matthew.


CNN and ESPN pay big bucks to have the station numbers they have, away from the other news channels and the rsns, respectivly.... Not sure if allowing us to reorder them would be considered breach of contract...


----------



## Jlg

So you're saying Directv has to pay them a little less? Pennyies per person? I'll pay my share.


----------



## Steve

FWIW, we tried to get DirecTV to consider a more logical re-org of the channel line-up prior to their major roll-out of HD channels a couple of years ago, but nothing ever came of it. In this poll, about 3/4 of over 400 respondents were in favor of the idea, but as Inkahauts points out, there's probably more to channel positioning than meets the eye.


----------



## JerryShain

I see it says you can disable FFX1 Auto Correct. Can you tell me how to do that? I started a thread asking this question and nobody seems to know.


----------



## ladannen

To clarify Jerry's post, at http://www.wishlistsurvey.com/, in the "completed items" section, it says:
OPTION to disable FFx1 AUTOCORRECTION


----------



## Steve

ladannen said:


> To clarify Jerry's post, at http://www.wishlistsurvey.com/, in the "completed items" section, it says:
> OPTION to disable FFx1 AUTOCORRECTION


It was removed from the Wish List (marked as "completed") because at one point DirecTV _had _disabled FFX1, as you can see here.

FWIW, here's what I posted earlier this month:


> I think it depends on the source content. Testing one of my HR20-700's today, I see basically the same results now that I got back in May:
> 
> MPEG-2 SD SAT FFX1 has 0 seconds of AUTOCORRECTION
> MPEG-2 OTA FFX1 has 0 seconds of AUTOCORRECTION
> MPEG-2 HD SAT FFX1 has 3 seconds of AUTOCORRECTION
> MPEG-4 HD SAT FFX1 has 5 seconds of AUTOCORRECTION
> 
> (Last two were based on recordings of the HDNet Test Pattern on channel 79 and 306.)


If you're getting similar inconsistent results to mine, my .02 would be to report your findings in the appropriate issues threads for whatever s/w release you're running, to make sure DirecTV is aware of what's happening.


----------



## mikeny

I haven't checked in this thread in a while so excuse me if this is listed but I had an experience that has prompted me to visit.:nono:

I was about 35 minutes behind real time during the World Series Game 4 last night when I inadvertently pressed the 'Active' button. I lost my buffer after going back to FOX, jumping live into the 8th inning instead of the 5th where I had paused.

Feature Request: Prompt me "*You are currently buffering Live TV*. Do you really want to change channels and lose your buffered programming? Hint..You can enable 'Double Play' by pressing the Down Arrow on Your Remote. Double Play can maintain Play/Pause positions on each of your two live tuners." _Press 'Yes' to Confirm channel Change_, _'No' to Cancel _or_ 'Hit the 'Down Arrow' to start Double Play_.


----------



## Steve

mikeny said:


> I haven't checked in this thread in a while so excuse me if this is listed but I had an experience that has prompted me to visit.:nono:
> 
> I was about 35 minutes behind real time during the World Series Game 4 last night when I inadvertently pressed the 'Active' button. I lost my buffer after going back to FOX, jumping live into the 8th inning instead of the 5th where I had paused.
> 
> Feature Request: Prompt me "*You are currently buffering Live TV*. Do you really want to change channels and lose your buffered programming? Hint..You can enable 'Double Play' by pressing the Down Arrow on Your Remote. Double Play can maintain Play/Pause positions on each of your two live tuners." _Press 'Yes' to Confirm channel Change_, _'No' to Cancel _or_ 'Hit the 'Down Arrow' to start Double Play_.


I feel your pain, because I'm not an ACTIVE fan, and I never intentionally hit that button. I think your idea attempts to solve the same problem one of our current "top 12" Wish List requests is trying to address:

*Ignore CHANNEL UP/DOWN or # keys while watching recordings, to prevent inadvertently exiting PLAYBACK or clearing the LIVE buffer.*

I suppose we could add: _"... and prompt for a confirmation when hitting ACTIVE"_, but I'm not sure how much ACTIVE fans would like an extra click or two to get to the feature. Might need a poll.


----------



## Steve

mikeny said:


> I haven't checked in this thread in a while so excuse me if this is listed but I had an experience that has prompted me to visit.:nono:
> 
> I was about 35 minutes behind real time during the World Series Game 4 last night when I inadvertently pressed the 'Active' button. I lost my buffer after going back to FOX, jumping live into the 8th inning instead of the 5th where I had paused.
> 
> Feature Request: Prompt me "*You are currently buffering Live TV*. Do you really want to change channels and lose your buffered programming? Hint..You can enable 'Double Play' by pressing the Down Arrow on Your Remote. Double Play can maintain Play/Pause positions on each of your two live tuners." _Press 'Yes' to Confirm channel Change_, _'No' to Cancel _or_ 'Hit the 'Down Arrow' to start Double Play_.


I feel your pain, because I'm not an ACTIVE fan, and I never intentionally hit that button. I think your idea attempts to solve the same problem one of our current "top 12" Wish List requests is trying to address:

*Ignore CHANNEL UP/DOWN or # keys while watching recordings, to prevent inadvertently exiting PLAYBACK or clearing the LIVE buffer.*

I suppose we could add: _"... and prompt for a confirmation when hitting ACTIVE"_, but I'm not sure how much ACTIVE fans would like having to make an extra click or two to get to the feature. Might need a poll. What do others think?


----------



## mikeny

Thanks for your consideration. If there are any 'Active' fans,  I appeal to your support as well. Remember, even if you're an 'Active' fan, your buffer might accidentally cleared as well at some point. Prevent this from happening. Save the buffer! Save the buffer!:allthumbs


----------



## Syzygy

mikeny said:


> If there are any 'Active' fans,  I appeal to your support as well... Save the buffer! Save the buffer!:allthumbs


I find it hard to believe there are *any* 'Active' fans. One of the best things about using a programmable remote is the ability to omit the 'Active' button.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> ... I suppose we could add: _"... and prompt for a confirmation when hitting ACTIVE"_, but I'm not sure how much ACTIVE fans would like having to make an extra click or two to get to the feature. Might need a poll. What do others think?


I think someone should take a poll on whether the ACTIVE button should go away entirely. (Make it a Slo-Mo button?)


----------



## chuckyvt

Recently, was sitting around at work talking with a couple people who all have Directv, and we were complaining about how when watching a football game, (especially Monday night football), we probably have at least 3 or 4 on screen messages pop up about a recording conflict. Can we consider adding a feature to the wish list, that would somehow let the viewer select an option to automatically cancel the lower priority recording for a certain period of time? I took a look through, and didn't see anything similar to this.


----------



## Syzygy

How about just *recording *the fargin game?


----------



## Steve

chuckyvt said:


> Can we consider adding a feature to the wish list, that would somehow let the viewer select an option to automatically cancel the lower priority recording for a certain period of time?


Prior to the game, you can go to your TO DO list and "STOP" any recordings scheduled to overlap with your live viewing. I do it all the time, especially now with my Yankees games on in prime time.

Or as Frank suggests, simply press RECORD on the game you're watching, and you'll be able to let the HR2x tell you which lower priority scheduled recordings can be cancelled.


----------



## ub1934

Still waiting for undelete like we had on our HR10-250


----------



## ATARI

ub1934 said:


> Still waiting for undelete like we had on our HR10-250


I don't see this being added the HR2x line.

But my guess is it will be in the new DTiVo.


----------



## Syzygy

ATARI said:


> I don't see [undelete] being added the HR2x line...


Why do you think so? It seems they like to add bells and whistles to the UI (without fixing long-standing, ingrained problems).


----------



## Steve

Puzzles me too, because while I don't know it for sure, I would imagine a trashbin is already a feature of the OS they're running under. If so, wouldn't they just need to create a GUI hook for it? :scratchin

Or maybe it's not that straightforward. Maybe undeleting would affect the scheduler, after it made assumptions about free space availability for future recordings.

At any rate, it's been on the list for a while:

*Undelete, or the ability to allow user acccess to a "recycle bin" to restore a recording.
*


----------



## inkahauts

Jlg said:


> So you're saying Directv has to pay them a little less? Pennyies per person? I'll pay my share.


No, I am saying we'd have to pay more because the channels would charge Directv quite a bit more to broadcast. And DIrectv wouldn't be making as much money.. unless they really raised the rates... Thats not gonna happen.


----------



## Jlg

I would guess it's still pennies per person.


----------



## jeff125va

I really wish that I could continue to be able to view the recordings on my eSATA drive if I have to replace the HR2x. I have had eSATA drives hooked up to each of my 3 original HR2x's, and while all three of the eSATA drives are still working fine (2+ years each), I've had to replace two of the HR2x's, one of them twice. Depending on what time of year it is, I might have a LOT of recordings on there that I'm no longer able to watch. It is a huge inconvenience. I understand that there are copyright issues, but if other providers are able to offer multi-room viewing, I don't see why DirecTV couldn't at least link the recording to the viewer account instead of to the DVR.

I've been having issues with one of my DVR's lately. About once every other week I go to turn it on in the morning and it is frozen. Then this Sunday evening, the lights in the blue circle on the front were flashing, in addition to it being frozen. I've been able to fix it every time by resetting the unit, but I'm really dreading that I'm probably going to have to replace this, and I just got this one as a replacement this summer. DirecTV REALLY needs to either improve the reliability of the units, or allow its customers to keep the recordings on external drives. Preferably both, of course.


----------



## Insomniac2k

I'd like to suggest the ability to activate the screen saver when paused. So, if you pause the DVR, the screensaver kicks in after 5 minutes. If you press the right-arrow while paused (this currently does nothing but cause a "beep"), it would activate the screen saver immediately.


----------



## GregLee

Steve said:


> Puzzles me too, because while I don't know it for sure, I would imagine a trashbin is already a feature of the OS they're running under.


Linux does not have a trashbin, so far as I know. There's very little involved in implementing one, though. Make a directory called "Trashbin", and instead of deleting files, move them to that directory, and arrange to clean the directory up occasionally. Probably some GUIs for Linux have done this.


----------



## studdad

I would like to suggest NO MORE NEW WISHLIST ITEMS BE WORKED ON UNTIL THE ISSUES WITH THESE POS ARE IRONED OUT.


----------



## Syzygy

studdad said:


> NO MORE NEW WISHLIST ITEMS ... UNTIL THE ISSUES WITH THESE POS ARE IRONED OUT.


Agreed. But D* assigns the very highest priority to FEATURES that can be presented as bullet points in ads. Second priority, I think, is assigned to cosmetic updates. You'll find most Wishlist items and all bug fixes way, way back in their priority list. (Marketing people are in firm control.)

Is that POSses or POS's ??  Or P's o S?


----------



## burnt_soul

The HR20 probably isn't a very beefy hardware platform(?), but it does have a hard drive and a network connection. Why not take advantage of that and enable streamed-from-internet content?


Movie streaming from NetFlix, Amazon.com, ...
Video streaming from Hulu, YouTube, Google Video, ...
Music streaming from Pandora, Slacker radio, last.fm, ...

Right now I do some of this on my XBox 360, but it's not as "wife-friendly" as the HR20.

Obviously, this would require deals with the streamed content providers... but I suspect that DTV could work out a deal with them that was mutually beneficial. I for one would be willing to pay a marginal (<$10) monthly fee for these services.


----------



## Steve

You can get most of those now by accessing a Playon media server running on a PC on your home network. A discussion on doing this may be found here.



burnt_soul said:


> The HR20 probably isn't a very beefy hardware platform(?), but it does have a hard drive and a network connection. Why not take advantage of that and enable streamed-from-internet content?
> 
> 
> Movie streaming from NetFlix, Amazon.com, ...
> Video streaming from Hulu, YouTube, Google Video, ...
> Music streaming from Pandora, Slacker radio, last.fm, ...
> 
> Right now I do some of this on my XBox 360, but it's not as "wife-friendly" as the HR20.
> 
> Obviously, this would require deals with the streamed content providers... but I suspect that DTV could work out a deal with them that was mutually beneficial. I for one would be willing to pay a marginal (<$10) monthly fee for these services.


----------



## Coffey77

Hey Steve!

Good to see you are still keeping up on this. This probably has already been submitted, but I don't have the time to run through all the past great ideas to find it, so forgive me if this is a repeat...

As I noticed my recording did not work because of a lack of signal from a snow storm I was thinking... Has it been suggested that the software for the receivers be capable of defaulting to the OTA version of the channel that "should" be recording. I'll try to explain a bit better.

My recording of Bones (Chicago 32) didn't take because of the snow storm afore mentioned. But, I do have OTA channel 32.1 ready to go. So, if the software was written to "see" that there was no signal through the Dish via the DIRECTV network, it could quickly default over to the OTA and start up the recording there.

Make sense? 

Thanks much!
Andy


----------



## Steve

Coffey77 said:


> [...] My recording of Bones (Chicago 32) didn't take because of the snow storm afore mentioned. But, I do have OTA channel 32.1 ready to go. So, if the software was written to "see" that there was no signal through the Dish via the DIRECTV network, it could quickly default over to the OTA and start up the recording there. [...]


I hear ya, Andy. I sometimes schedule the same show OTA and SAT for "insurance" purposes. Sounds like you're suggesting something akin to "game search" when there's no sat signal? Curious to see how others feel about this.

Also makes me curious what % of the user base is OTA-connected?


----------



## dbronstein

This might be a dumb question, but why not just set the recording to use the OTA channel in the first place?


----------



## Steve

dbronstein said:


> This might be a dumb question, but why not just set the recording to use the OTA channel in the first place?


Good point. OTA recordings take up about 20% more disk space than their MPEG-4 equivalents, but in this age of cheap HD's, shouldn't really be an issue.


----------



## Coffey77

dbronstein said:


> This might be a dumb question, but why not just set the recording to use the OTA channel in the first place?


Understandable and that's what I had it set for previously. Steve answered part of the question as far as space goes.

The other part is that I am on the fringe of OTA for some channels so I don't always get as strong of a signal as I do with DIRECTV. It will occasionally skip and digitize on me so I'm safer with the DIRECTV signal. It's nothing major, just an idea.


----------



## Coffey77

Steve said:


> Also makes me curious what % of the user base is OTA-connected?


Another good point Steve. I know they added the OTA box for the HR20 because of that very same point. Not many people use OTA. I guess I was just hoping it was a quick and easy software write-in.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> I sometimes schedule the same show OTA and SAT for "insurance" purposes... Also makes me curious what % of the user base is OTA-connected?





Coffey77 said:


> Another good point, Steve. I know *they added the OTA box for the HR20* because of that very same point. Not many people use OTA. I guess I was just hoping it was a quick and easy software write-in.


That's probably a typo, yes? As almost all of us know, they added internal 2-tuner OTA *capability* to the HR20 (only); they provided an auxiliary OTA box that can be added to the other boxes that succeeded the HR20.


----------



## Steve

Coffey77 said:


> [...] My recording of Bones (Chicago 32) didn't take because of the snow storm afore mentioned. But, I do have OTA channel 32.1 ready to go. So, if the software was written to "see" that there was no signal through the Dish via the DIRECTV network, it could quickly default over to the OTA and start up the recording there.


I think I found a work-around that might help. I was switching some "first-run" series links around today, from SAT to OTA, and I noticed that if they were both in the SERIES MANAGER at the same time, the higher priority SL would show a (1) and the lower priority SL would show a (0). Looks like the scheduler is smart enough to know not to record the same episode twice, even if one is on a "-1" channel.

That got me to thinking. If you schedule your important recordings twice, one SAT and one OTA, and there's no SAT signal at the time the recording is scheduled to start, the HR may currently drop down to the next recording in the SERIES manager (the OTA) and choose to record it automatically.

You can probably simulate this by setting up two recordings like that and pulling the SAT cable about a minute before the recording _should _start, to see if it picks up the OTA instead.

And if it does work, you may be able to use AUTORECORDS instead of SL's so you don't use up two SERIES MANAGER slots for each show. So for _The Mentalist_ on my CBS channel 2, I might set up an autorecord as follows: *mentalist CCHAN 2 2-1*

All this is completely untested and just a theory, but if you have the time...


----------



## gully_foyle

New wish:

The new search format prompts the following:

In a search that returns PPV items, the individual PPV showings should be excluded from the main search results, and instead a separate "Also on PPV" notification, folder or some such should take their place, in a way that allows the PPV showings to be explored if desired. Failing that, simply sort them last.

While it may be possible to use boolean searches to exclude PPV, most users have no idea how to do that and never will.


----------



## gully_foyle

Related wish:

Ability to block DNS stations from search results, using the same function as the porn block. If you have HD locals, DNS stations are just clutter in the results.


----------



## shmengie

the background: i just recently found out, from a posting here, that south park not only is in hd, but apparently has been for a little while. well, i've been watching it in sd because when i set up my season pass, southpark was still only in sd.

the solution: when a program changes over to hd (besides southpark, the daily show and colbert recently changed over), there should be a popup at least alerting you that you are not recording the hd version. ideally, the popup would ask if you would like to automatically update your season pass (yeah, i know. fine. series manager) to record the hd version and fix your settings accordingly.

like, amc is going hd soon, and i would love to have my breaking bad and mad men season passes record the hd versions automatically. or, at least, i'd like to get alerted.

ta da!


----------



## Syzygy

gully_foyle said:


> ... individual PPV showings should be excluded from the main search results, and instead a separate "Also on PPV" notification, folder or some such should take their place, in a way that allows the PPV showings to be explored if desired. Failing that, simply sort them last...


Marketing people are in complete control at D*, and they'd like to jam PPV and VOD down your throat if they could; failing that, they want to make it as hard as they can to skip over the stuff they're selling.

So, no, they don't care to honor your (and my) wish. They don't have to care. <Insert a Lily Tomlin snort here>


----------



## psweig

Syzygy said:


> Marketing people are in complete control at D*, and they'd like to jam PPV and VOD down your throat if they could; failing that, they want to make it as hard as they can to skip over the stuff they're selling.
> 
> So, no, they don't care to honor your (and my) wish. They don't have to care. <Insert a Lily Tomlin snort here>


I've been snarling about this since 2006. I now`use :"AALL HORROR NNOT PPV VOD"


----------



## anleva

Not sure if this has been covered or not.

I'd like to be able to add or remove a channel from the current favorites list, as quickly and easily as possible. Perhaps via one of the current colored buttons. For example, hit yellow and then up pops the menu with an option to add channel to current favorites list or to remove channel from current favorites list. This would allow you to do more on-the-fly tweaking of your favorites lists.


----------



## Steve

anleva said:


> Not sure if this has been covered or not.
> 
> I'd like to be able to add or remove a channel from the current favorites list, as quickly and easily as possible. Perhaps via one of the current colored buttons. For example, hit yellow and then up pops the menu with an option to add channel to current favorites list or to remove channel from current favorites list. This would allow you to do more on-the-fly tweaking of your favorites lists.


+1. This would be very convenient, IMHO.

A YELLOW option would work. Or maybe when you hit UP ARROW, pressing YELLOW or BLUE could be an express option to add/remove the channel from one of your FAV lists.


----------



## inkahauts

How about when you have the channel highlighted in the guide, (all the way on the left, not an actual program) that if you hit the blue button it removes a channel from the current favorite list... 

or

pops you into the edit channels in your favorite list and starts at the channel you where on while in the guide.


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> How about when you have the channel highlighted in the guide, (all the way on the left, not an actual program) that if you hit the blue button it removes a channel from the current favorite list...
> 
> or
> 
> pops you into the edit channels in your favorite list and starts at the channel you where on while in the guide.


That would work too! I like the idea of knowing what's on the channel I'm adding or deleting to/from FAV's, so either being tuned to the channel or seeing the GUIDE listing description works for me.


----------



## Steve

I'd love to see weekly series "guest stars" added to the _Cast & Crew_ data. I often have to check the IMDB to remember where I saw a particular actor before. I started a discussion thread on the topic here.


----------



## Tele-TV

Thank-you to Steve and to everyone who contributes to this Thread.

My suggestion is to have that channels that are greyed out in the guide (*the ones you do not subscribe to), to be in RED lettering to be easier to read. 

* I know they need to fix this feature....

And the other Suggestion for me is, when you cancel a Live Recording, it would be cool if the little box that pop-us asks you for how long you want to keep your program. You know, if you decide to keep it instead of deleting it.

In another words, :grin: Have the Pop-up box ask if you want to keep your recording until you erase, OR until Disk is full.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Steve

Tele-TV said:


> [...] And the other Suggestion for me is, when you cancel a Live Recording, it would be cool if the little box that pop-us asks you for how long you want to keep your program. You know, if you decide to keep it instead of deleting it.
> 
> In another words, :grin: Have the Pop-up box ask if you want to keep your recording until you erase, OR until Disk is full [...]


You probably already know all this, but in the case of a recording that you start by hitting *®* while watching LIVE TV, I'm pretty sure it adheres to whatever your "record defaults" are set to, under "Menu", "Manage Recordings".

If the default is NOT what you want for that particular recording, you can highlight it on the PLAYLIST and toggle it's KEEP status by tapping the BLUE button.


----------



## spartanstew

Steve said:


> If the default is NOT what you want for that particular recording, you can highlight it on the PLAYLIST and toggle it's KEEP status by tapping the BLUE button.


I don't think that's a feature I'd ever use, but I did not know that.


----------



## Steve

spartanstew said:


> I don't think that's a feature I'd ever use, but I did not know that.


Ya. It's actually the only way to guarantee a recording will NEVER be deleted.

A recording "kept" courtesy of the BLUE button will neither be deleted for disk space nor if it exceeds the "Keep At Most" number for a Series Link. _E.g._, it will become the 6th recording in a SL folder with a KAM of 5.

Otherwise, the SL's KAM setting takes precedence over the SL KUID setting. Here's a recent thread on the subject.


----------



## Syzygy

spartanstew said:


> I don't think that's a feature I'd ever use [Blue=KUID], but I did not know that.


I use the Blue button not only to keep a recording, but also to *tag* a recent show to remind myself that it contains (bookmarked) sections I'd like my wife to see - after which the show will get deleted.


----------



## hdtvluvr

Wish list item:
Create a menu item to:

1. turn TV Apps on or off
2. turn double play on or off
3. turn any new feature on or off

Not everyone wants this stuff.


----------



## ATARI

hdtvluvr said:


> Wish list item:
> Create a menu item to:
> 
> 1. turn TV Apps on or off
> 2. turn double play on or off
> 3. turn any new feature on or off
> 
> Not everyone wants this stuff.


1. and 2. are off by default.

Or are you meaning you want to completely disable the feature?


----------



## Drucifer

*Transmitted Barcode Recording*
I wish shows were barcode in such a way that recorders would know exactly when a show starts and ends. The barcode would get broadcast in one of two ways. The first would be a broadcast barcode with a switch to start recording in the beginning and the barcode broadcast again with switch set to stop at the end of the show. The second method would be a constant broadcast that would not be broadcast during commercials. The latter will never happen.

Anyway, this barcode ID method would enable shows to get correctly recorded when broadcasts get knock out of their schedule time slots. It would also be great for sports that run into overtime. Or baseball rain delay games.​


----------



## Drucifer

*Regional Sports Channel*
Many times during the year, large metropolitan areas have several teams across many sports on the air at the same time. Having a channel that shows them all would be nice. Similar to the Sport/News Mix channels, but regional in nature.​


----------



## john18

I have a suggestion that might be of use, especially now that D* has moved the Smithsonian Channel away from the other documentary type channels that run from approximately Ch. 265 - 284. The reason is that rightly or wrongly I got used to seeing all my documentary channels if I pulled up the guide and started at Ch. 265. By only scrolling down one page I could see all my HD channels easily. Now it takes a conscious effort to remember and check the Smithsonian Channel

The idea that has floated around of having more available channel lists might potentially address this problem, but I am not sure.

I also wonder if there was a way to customize the guide by type of programming? That would also potentially solve the problem.


----------



## hdtvluvr

ATARI said:


> 1. and 2. are off by default.
> 
> Or are you meaning you want to completely disable the feature?


Completely Disable. These are 2 features I don't use.

I have 2 DVR's. If you accidentally hit the right arrow, 1 opens TV Apps and interrupts the screen until it loads and one is allowed to scroll down to Exit. Oh wait, that causes TV Apps to close and restart sometimes further interrupting the program. This may happen 1 to 3 times before exit actually closes TV Apps. The other DVR will not load TV Apps but you get a large message box stating TV Apps is trying to load. When you click OK, it goes away to come back in 15 - 20 seconds to tell you there was an error loading. Both message boxes interrupt the program being watched.

For Double play, turning it off in a menu may not help but a lot of the audio issues started around the time Double Play was introduced in the firmware.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

hdtvluvr said:


> Completely Disable. These are 2 features I don't use.
> 
> I have 2 DVR's. If you accidentally hit the right arrow, 1 opens TV Apps and interrupts the screen until it loads and one is allowed to scroll down to Exit. Oh wait, that causes TV Apps to close and restart sometimes further interrupting the program. This may happen 1 to 3 times before exit actually closes TV Apps. The other DVR will not load TV Apps but you get a large message box stating TV Apps is trying to load. When you click OK, it goes away to come back in 15 - 20 seconds to tell you there was an error loading. Both message boxes interrupt the program being watched.
> 
> For Double play, turning it off in a menu may not help but a lot of the audio issues started around the time Double Play was introduced in the firmware.


Again a lil silly but guess we shall see based on response to this. There is no need to scroll all the way down to exit. all you have to do is hit the right arrow again and then it goes away. Also hitting exit will take it off the screen.

Same thing with double play. you have to accedently hit a button 2x to get it to turn on as its off by default. dont expect them to put a menu option for this one.


----------



## Steve

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Again a lil silly but guess we shall see based on response to this. There is no need to scroll all the way down to exit. all you have to do is hit the right arrow again and then it goes away. Also hitting exit will take it off the screen.
> 
> Same thing with double play. you have to accedently hit a button 2x to get it to turn on as its off by default. dont expect them to put a menu option for this one.


I just tried it, and if you accidentally hit RIGHT, hitting EXIT right away cancels the request to load TV APPS. Since EXIT is right above RIGHT, your finger is already there.

And as folks probably already know, EXIT cancels an accidental press of DOWN.


----------



## Steve

john18 said:


> I have a suggestion that might be of use, especially now that D* has moved the Smithsonian Channel away from the other documentary type channels that run from approximately Ch. 265 - 284. The reason is that rightly or wrongly I got used to seeing all my documentary channels if I pulled up the guide and started at Ch. 265. By only scrolling down one page I could see all my HD channels easily. Now it takes a conscious effort to remember and check the Smithsonian Channel
> 
> The idea that has floated around of having more available channel lists might potentially address this problem, but I am not sure.
> 
> I also wonder if there was a way to customize the guide by type of programming? That would also potentially solve the problem.


Would be cool if you could create your own GUIDE category filters.

Otherwise, you can create custom Favorites lists. For that reason, we do already have a request to *"Increase the number of Custom channel lists to 5 or more."*


----------



## loudo

It would really be nice to have a sort menu selection that would sort out "premier"(first time showing) movies. When new movies are showing on any of the Premium movie channels it would show up on that list.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

hdtvluvr said:


> Completely Disable. These are 2 features I don't use.
> 
> I have 2 DVR's. If you accidentally hit the right arrow, 1 opens TV Apps and interrupts the screen until it loads and one is allowed to scroll down to Exit. Oh wait, that causes TV Apps to close and restart sometimes further interrupting the program. This may happen 1 to 3 times before exit actually closes TV Apps. The other DVR will not load TV Apps but you get a large message box stating TV Apps is trying to load. When you click OK, it goes away to come back in 15 - 20 seconds to tell you there was an error loading. Both message boxes interrupt the program being watched.
> 
> For Double play, turning it off in a menu may not help but a lot of the audio issues started around the time Double Play was introduced in the firmware.


These two are not as bad as accidentally hitting the "active" button and losing the buffer. I wish we could deactivate that.


----------



## Steve

TheRatPatrol said:


> These two are not as bad as accidentally hitting the "active" button and losing the buffer. I wish we could deactivate that.


Maybe Crazy Glue?


----------



## Dave DFW

Along the lines of organizing the guide, or in this instance my guide - It takes some time to set up my personal channel list and now we have DECA, I would like to see an option to export my personal list to other receivers around the house.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

TheRatPatrol said:


> These two are not as bad as accidentally hitting the "active" button and losing the buffer. I wish we could deactivate that.


Universal Remote? I don't even have an Active button.

I can't remember what it is, R7 maybe, but you can get a good programmable for pretty cheap.

Steve?

Mike


----------



## Steve

MicroBeta said:


> Universal Remote? I don't even have an Active button.
> 
> I can't remember what it is, R7 maybe, but you can get a good programmable for pretty cheap.
> 
> Steve?
> 
> Mike


I'm partial to the button layout on the Universal WR7 for $20, you program your own macros. This remote feels very nice in your hand.

There's a new cheap Harmony 300 for $50, and they'll program the macros for you, via your PC. Haven't felt this one in my hand, but button layout looks promising.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

MicroBeta said:


> Universal Remote? I don't even have an Active button.
> 
> I can't remember what it is, R7 maybe, but you can get a good programmable for pretty cheap.
> 
> Steve?
> 
> Mike


Nope, RF here.


----------



## Drucifer

*Online Autotune Scheduling *

If we can schedule HR DVR online, why can't we schedule a H to '_autotune_'?


----------



## rey_1178

Drucifer said:


> *Online Autotune Scheduling *
> 
> If we can schedule HR DVR online, why can't we schedule a H to '_autotune_'?


+1. i still don't get why we don't have an autotune feature on dvr's.


----------



## Steve

Drucifer said:


> *Online Autotune Scheduling *
> 
> If we can schedule HR DVR online, why can't we schedule a H to '_autotune_'?





rey_1178 said:


> +1. i still don't get why we don't have an autotune feature on dvr's.


Lot's of discussion on this topic here.


----------



## rakstr

Add feature to automatically transfer internal disk content to external drive when it initializes. It would also be nice if the HDD were in an easy to upgrade chassis like the PS3. Easy to implement, no impact on the already poor performance of the devices, and large value to the customer. Should be a priority 1 feature


----------



## Carl Spock

*Question for Steve:*

Any chance we can get a new version of this list focusing on MRV?

The HR2x platform by now is a relatively mature one. While I'm sure we'll see more features with time, the majority of the tweaks have already been done. Most of the current requests on this list will never happen.

But MRV is brand new. It is obviously the direction DirecTV is going. A new wish list might be very instructive for everyone involved.

Steve, I know this has got to be a lot of work, but what do you say to a new incarnation of your wish list?


----------



## Steve

rakstr said:


> Add feature to automatically transfer internal disk content to external drive when it initializes [...]


This one sounds like a "no brainer" to me. Curious what others think.


----------



## DogLover

Steve said:


> This one sounds like a "no brainer" to me. Curious what others think.


Great except for the automatic part. I want it to ask me, because I might not want it copied. Also, if it does it automatically how will I know whether I'm running on the internal or external? (Unless there are enough shows that it takes a noticable amount of time.)

But yes, this is a great idea!


----------



## Steve

Carl Spock said:


> Any chance we can get a new version of this list focusing on MRV?


Not so easy to start a new list, for technical reasons. But very easy to add an "MRV" category to the existing Wish List, if there's some consensus on what should be added.

The best way to do this is to start a thread on a particular idea and collectively brainstorm to (a) gauge whether or not this is something the majority would like DirecTV to implement and (b) refine the concept to the actual wording we might add to the Wish List.


----------



## rakstr

DogLover said:


> Great except for the automatic part. I want it to ask me, because I might not want it copied. Also, if it does it automatically how will I know whether I'm running on the internal or external? (Unless there are enough shows that it takes a noticable amount of time.)
> 
> But yes, this is a great idea!


Trying to keep it simple which is why I said automatic (no dialogue boxes to code, keep in mind this is a "cold start" process). I figure this is a "rare" activity for most users, you can always delete stuff later or before, and with regards to knowing which drive you're on, if the external is plugged in, that's the active drive.

Make sense?


----------



## Carl Spock

Steve said:


> The best way to do this is to start a thread on a particular idea and collectively brainstorm to (a) gauge whether or not this is something the majority would like DirecTV to implement and (b) refine the concept to the actual wording we might add to the Wish List.


I can do that.

You wrote your idea in the singular. With my thread, I'm going to see if I can speed up the process by doing this in plural. Let's see if we can generate a dozen or so good ideas that are consensus MRV wish list choices.


----------



## DogLover

rakstr said:


> Trying to keep it simple which is why I said automatic (no dialogue boxes to code, keep in mind this is a "cold start" process). I figure this is a "rare" activity for most users, you can always delete stuff later or before, and with regards to knowing which drive you're on, if the external is plugged in, that's the active drive.
> 
> Make sense?


Except when something goes wrong and it didn't detect the new hardrive, even though it is plugged in. Maybe you notice the difference in percentage used, maybe you don't.

Most of thee time you want it copied, maybe 99% of the time. It's the 1% that's the problem. How many people won't know that's what it has done and wonder why their external drive isn't recognized because it has the same shows as the internal drive? (Especially since DirecTV doesn't update the user manuals.)

I like the thought. I just think you need to have the user see an info screen and press yes.


----------



## rakstr

DogLover said:


> Except when something goes wrong and it didn't detect the new hardrive, even though it is plugged in. Maybe you notice the difference in percentage used, maybe you don't.
> 
> Most of thee time you want it copied, maybe 99% of the time. It's the 1% that's the problem. How many people won't know that's what it has done and wonder why their external drive isn't recognized because it has the same shows as the internal drive? (Especially since DirecTV doesn't update the user manuals.)
> 
> I like the thought. I just think you need to have the user see an info screen and press yes.


We'll just have to agree to disagree  IMHO, those that wouldn't know what's going on still have VCRs blinking midnight on the shelf :eek2:


----------



## cadet502

I know there is a request on the wishlist to improve the information in HISTORY. Along with the correct reason, it would be nice if HISTORY also showed;
1. Date of deletion, currently you only have date of recording, and that date doesn't indicate a year.
2. When deleted to make room for another recording, what recording caused it.
3. Option to sort History by date of last action. For example, in order to see what has been recently deleted due to drive filling up I had to page through 139 entries to get to the oldest programs that were deleted to make room this week.


.


----------



## Drucifer

*Schedule DVR from Yahoo TV*

If *Yahoo* can do _Tivo_, why not *DirecTV* DVRs?​


----------



## gully_foyle

Since it seems that we will never get to use arbitrary filters on CIG in searches, but some fixed filters are possible (e.g. porn), I'd like to suggest a Broadcast Language filter for CIG.

Users would be able to select the language(s) that are used in the household, and searches would be limited to stations that show programs in one of those languages. This would reduce search clutter without running afoul of the "push" rationale that seems to be involved in the uneditable CIG list.


----------



## n9yty

I really do miss the autotune feature that I've had on previous receivers since I've upgraded to the HR2x equipment. Please, put this on the wish list. I do understand some difficulties in implementation with regard to which tuner to use, what to do in a variety of situations (i.e. if you are recording two programs, you probably don't want an autotune event to kick you out), etc... So even though it may be more complicated than on a simple receiver, I would still like it.

Since the upgrade, and retiring my old ReplayTV unit, this is really the only thing I miss.


----------



## Chazon

How about showing caller-id over the screen-saver? I've noticed on my HR24 that is the screen-saver kicks on (i've paused it to do something) and someone calls, the Caller-ID info does not show over the screen-saver. . .


----------



## Steve

Chazon said:


> How about showing caller-id over the screen-saver? I've noticed on my HR24 that is the screen-saver kicks on (i've paused it to do something) and someone calls, the Caller-ID info does not show over the screen-saver. . .


... or at least sense the CID message is on-screen and exit the screen saver, as if someone touched a key. If that's not happening already, I wonder if it's by design or a it's a bug? :scratchin


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> If that's not happening already, I wonder if it's by design or a it's a bug? :scratchin


What's the diff? It's either a design flaw or a coding error. In any case, something that should be corrected. (I vote for bug.)


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> What's the diff? It's either a *design flaw* or a coding error. In any case, something that should be corrected. (I vote for bug.)


Your words, not mine. I said "by design", because no matter how i feel about it, one can reasonably argue that if the screen saver is on, it's because no one is watching the display. So why should the screen saver stop doing what it was designed to do, i.e., protect the screen, just because the phone rang?


----------



## Chazon

The D* logo bounces around the screen - how hard would it be to swap the logo with the caller id box when someone calls . . . I may have paused the TV to do something, but I can quickly glance at the screen when someone calls instead of trying to hunt down a handset to see who's calling.


----------



## Syzygy

*Swapping the Caller ID box for the screensaver's D* logo when someone calls* is a great idea!


----------



## billsharpe

Syzygy said:


> *Swapping the Caller ID box for the screensaver's D* logo when someone calls* is a great idea!


I agree, but when I'm paused for more than about five minutes I turn the darn TV set off.


----------



## MISpat

Has anyone ever suggested an option to turn off the auto-adjust feature when you press PLAY after rewinding or fast forwarding?

While this feature is convenient when I'm fast forwarding through commercials, I absolutely hate it when I'm trying to find a particular spot in a sporting event. Most of the time when I press PLAY, I want it to start playing right in that spot.


----------



## DogLover

MISpat said:


> Has anyone ever suggested an option to turn off the auto-adjust feature when you press PLAY after rewinding or fast forwarding?
> 
> While this feature is convenient when I'm fast forwarding through commercials, I absolutely hate it when I'm trying to find a particular spot in a sporting event. Most of the time when I press PLAY, I want it to start playing right in that spot.


Try using the pause button instead of the play button. You then have to press play, but it seems to reduce/eliminate the autocorrection (at least on FF1 or REW1.)


----------



## Steve

MISpat said:


> Has anyone ever suggested an option to turn off the auto-adjust feature when you press PLAY after rewinding or fast forwarding.





DogLover said:


> Try using the pause button instead of the play button. You then have to press play, but it seems to reduce/eliminate the autocorrection (at least on FF1 or REW1.)


That's one solution that may work for you.

Fact of the matter is there isn't supposed to be any auto correction when stopping FFX1 with PLAY, tho. It's only supposed to kick-in on FFX2 and above.

That said, if you're watching MPEG-4 HD, when PLAYBACK resumes, the HR2x has to find the nearest "key" (or minimally compressed) frame of video to land on before playback can resume. That frame may not always be at the exact spot on the progress bar you desire, so the HR sometimes has to "back up" a second or less to find the nearest one. That "key-frame cuing" appears to some to be auto correction, but it's not.

To confirm this is still the case, I just double-checked an OTA HD recording, which, by the nature of MPEG-2 compression, uses many more key frames than MPEG-4. I couldn't detect any auto correction at all when stopping FFX1 with PLAY.


----------



## MISpat

Hey guys, thanks for the advice. My initial impression from just trying it a couple of times is that it doesn't seem to auto correct as much when I use Pause, but it still does it because I'm usually on FFX3 or backwards at the same speed. I'll keep this in mind and try it again though when I'm looking for specific spots in sporting events in the future. I guess having an option for turning this feature off hasn't been discussed much around here so perhaps I'll create a discussion post about it to see if a lot of other people would shut it off or not.


----------



## loudo

It would be nice if they added an extra tab to the Sports Guide, so when you get up in the morning you could check out the late night scores from the night before. The scores from the night before are deleted and the current days schedule is posted during the night. A tab for last nights scores would be a nice addition.


----------



## pogo

Just revisited and took the survey.

Would be nice to have a 2 or 3 thumbs up option. I'm currently supporting two hr10-250s and one hr21 and an R16. The single wish on the list that would make me drop the Tivos for D* boxes is the web interface. It's unfathomable that a tech based company puts out a networked box that doesn't include this. OTOH, when I look at D*'s bloated abortion of a website, this could be a case of be careful what I wish for.

I also voted thumbs up for more channels and times on the guide page -- faint hope from a company that thinks all the channels on one scrollable page, two hours at a time is something to be proud of.

Oh, well, we can hope. 

Oh, BTW, I was curious why this thread isn't a sticky?


----------



## ATARI

I thought it used to be a sticky, but then got bumped down for some reason or another. Or I could be misremembering.

Steve would know.


----------



## Steve

ATARI said:


> Steve would know.


I should know, but I honestly don't remember if it ever was. *Doug *passed me the baton back in 2007. :shrug:


----------



## trdrjeff

I'd like to see 1xFFWD smoothness for MPEG4 like you had with the DirecTiVos on mpeg3


----------



## gsslug

If this has already been mentioned then I apologize. I didn't read all 71 pages.

The ability to set a scheduled program to start recording late. 

You can set a program to start on time and pad it to start earlier but you can not set it to start recording later. As most of you are aware some programs end at 1-5 minutes past the hour or half hour. If you want to record a special show starting at 8:00 and you already have one scheduled to record at 8:00 and another show that records from 7:00 to 8:03 then the special program you want to record at 8:00 can not be set up to record without canceling one of the other shows. This has usually occurred when I wanted to record a basketball game at 8:00 and there was already another show set to record at 8:00 and another recording was not scheduled to end until 8:03. It would not let me record the basketball game and because I wasn't going to be home I missed the game. Many programs contain extraneous material at the beginning that I can miss without effecting my enjoyment of the show. This is especially true of sporting events.


----------



## Steve

gsslug said:


> If this has already been mentioned then I apologize. I didn't read all 71 pages.
> 
> The ability to set a scheduled program to start recording late [...]


Already on the list. 

*"Negative padding" OPTION. The ability to schedule a recording to start late or end early by "N" minutes.*


----------



## hanz_erichson

I would like to see some sort of SD channel fall back feature. When the signal strength of the currently viewed or recorded HD channel falls below a certain level for a certain amount of time, the receiver would fall back to the SD version. With thick rain clouds, the SD channels seem a lot more weather resistant than their HD counterparts. When the HD signal recovers, it would switch back to HD.


----------



## Drucifer

hanz_erichson said:


> I would like to see some sort of SD channel fall back feature. When the signal strength of the currently viewed or recorded HD channel falls below a certain level for a certain amount of time, the receiver would fall back to the SD version. With thick rain clouds, the SD channels seem a lot more weather resistant than their HD counterparts. When the HD signal recovers, it would switch back to HD.


That would require simulcast broadcast of both over the same signal. And could flip back and forth repeatedly if the signal strength fluctuate around the threshold.


----------



## rajeshh

I didnt find this in the survey list, but it would be nice if when you do FF, that the progress bar goes away in a few seconds ( like the info bar does when you switch to a channel). I think when people are in FF mode, most of the time, they use whats on the screen as a cue to stop, and not how you are progressing through the ticks.
I use the FF mode largely when watching base ball games, and having to keep hitting Exit every time in FF mode is annoying.

Maybe if one wants to get back the Progress bar, they can do so by hitting some other button like Info. ( What else can Info mean when you are in FF mode?) or pressing buttons that can affect the FF mode ( like >> or << etc)

Has this been already mentioned?


----------



## NaperDan

Hit "exit" on your remote...


----------



## NaperDan

BTW...I haven't read all 7,000,000 posts, so if this has already been suggested...

Team specific NFL Sunday Ticket, maybe at 1/3 the cost of the full plan. Pick up to three?

Make the external HD encription readable by all HR*s so that you don't lose several hundred hours of programming when your HR* needs to be replaced. I don't care if eSATA is not "officially" supported. It's just stupid.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

NaperDan said:


> BTW...I haven't read all 7,000,000 posts, so if this has already been suggested...
> 
> Team specific NFL Sunday Ticket, maybe at 1/3 the cost of the full plan. Pick up to three?
> 
> Make the external HD encription readable by all HR*s so that you don't lose several hundred hours of programming when your HR* needs to be replaced. I don't care if eSATA is not "officially" supported. It's just stupid.


Take the wish list survey


----------



## ulfius

Now that I have Whole Home DVR service, I would like that if one box has a conflict that would cause something to not be recorded, it would push that record setting to another DVR in the house to be recorded.


----------



## rajeshh

NaperDan said:


> Hit "exit" on your remote...


I did say "...and having to keep hitting Exit every time in FF mode is annoying."


----------



## DogLover

ulfius said:


> Now that I have Whole Home DVR service, I would like that if one box has a conflict that would cause something to not be recorded, it would push that record setting to another DVR in the house to be recorded.


No it doesn't. You have to got to the other DVR to set it up.


----------



## NaperDan

Dooooh! My Bad! I need to work on my scan....


----------



## Syzygy

ulfius said:


> Now that I have Whole Home DVR service, I would like that if one box has a conflict that would cause something to not be recorded, it would push that record setting to another DVR in the house to be recorded.


I agree. I think MRV is incomplete for the case where there's more than one DVR. People are also commenting that, from one DVR, they can't see another DVR's SM (or TDL? or both?). Looks like D* has a lot of work to do.

I'll bet they'll never add an icon (a new one) to the Guide that means "scheduled to record on another DVR".

BTW, the Guide doesn't let you know when a show is scheduled to be recorded manually, or because of an extension to a previous show. A unique icon, or more than one, would be needed. Another item for the poll?


----------



## jborchel

Just discovered that if I hit the "dash" key twice while an item on the recorded list is highlighted, the item will be deleted without any other keying required. NICE! But, when I hit the same button sequence while watching a recorded item I get a pop up that tells me I am using the SWM facility/function. It would really be great if the same sequence, two dash hits, would delete the recording being watched instead of a pop up telling me something I already know.


----------



## Syzygy

jborchel said:


> It would really be great if the same sequence, two dash hits, would delete the recording being watched...


I agree. It would also be great if two dash presses would delete things in other contexts, like an old search in Saved Searches, or an unwanted channel in the Guide.

BTW, double-dash does still work, I believe, in the To Do List and in the Series Manager.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> [...] BTW, double-dash does still work, I believe, in the To Do List and in the Series Manager.


Not in front of an HR now, but I think STOP works in the TDL.

Double-dash is risky without a recycle bin as back-up, IMHO. I've deleted things I didn't want to when I wasn't paying close attention. I now use RED instead, to be safe. Just me, tho. YMMV.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> Not in front of an HR now, but I think STOP works in the TDL.


Verified. Stop deletes an item in the TDL.

However, so does double-dash. [Correction: it doesn't anymore; now running 0x0402.]

I don't have a Stop key on my Harmony One's HR2x device 'cuz I couldn't think of anything Stop could do that another key (or double key) couldn't.


----------



## TomCat

hanz_erichson said:


> ...With thick rain clouds, the SD channels seem a lot more weather resistant than their HD counterparts...


If your dish is not aimed properly, that can be the perceived effect (you will lose HD channels faster). The lower-frequency channels have sharper focal points, implying more stringently-precise aiming for best signal, and sharper dropoff if not aimed properly.

If it is aimed properly, Ka (HD) channels should have the same rain fade margins as the Ku channels, which is what the system was engineered for.


----------



## Syzygy

Syzygy said:


> Verified. Stop deletes an item in the TDL...


I was just now thinking it's too bad there's no way to delete a bookmark. Then it occurred to me there might actually be a way, known only to the programmers. The first possibility that occurred to me was double-dash.

Lo and behold, double-dash *does* in fact delete a selected bookmark. Whoo-hoo!

So, besides bookmarks, the Playlist and the Series Manager, where else can double-dash delete things?


----------



## ladannen

Syzygy said:


> besides bookmarks, the Playlist and the Series Manager, where else can double-dash delete things?


TV Mail messages.


----------



## Syzygy

Oh, right. TV Mail messages. I forgot that. 

I wonder how many of these are documented?


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Oh, right. TV Mail messages. I forgot that.
> 
> I wonder how many of these are documented?


Undocumented "Tips and Tricks" may be found here. Not sure how up to date it is, tho.


----------



## Syzygy

HD-DVR-PLUS-Tips-Tricks.pdf & .doc are more than 2 years old. They probably date back to Milominderbinder2's last edit on 01-28-08.

Interestingly (and embarassing for me), deleting bookmarks with double-dash is mentioned in this old document, along with the Series Manager (then called the Prioritizer), but the Playlist and TV Mail are not.


----------



## cartrivision

How about adding the ability to search the playlist? Preferably using the same logic as the current "smart search" but on the playlist contents instead of the guide data contents.

With MRV and the capacity for 6TB of recordings spread across 3 networked DVRs, it can take me several minutes to scroll through my "All" MRV playlist when manually searching for a recorded program, and there is no easy way for example to get a list of every Robert De Niro movie that exists somewhere on any of those three DVRs.


----------



## balboadave

cartrivision said:


> How about adding the ability to search the playlist? Preferably using the same logic as the current "smart search" but on the playlist contents instead of the guide data contents.
> 
> With MRV and the capacity for 6TB of recordings spread across 3 networked DVRs, it can take me several minutes to scroll through my "All" MRV playlist when manually searching for a recorded program, and there is no easy way for example to get a list of every Robert De Niro movie that exists somewhere on any of those three DVRs.


Search is a good idea, but in the meantime, pressing the yellow button for filter options might work for you.


----------



## balboadave

My enhancement request is to make the color buttons on the remote square, or at least the red one.

I know this is a fundamental design choice that is probably too late to change, but I think the choice of round color buttons was a bad idea. The round Red button is too similar to the Record button with a round red dot in it. Even I, as a hard core remote control user, will occasionally press the wrong button. I imagine it happens a lot more with the novice or a hunt and peck user. For example, in the To Do list, it is the difference in deleting a Series Link and merely bringing up options.


----------



## jborchel

Repeat of earlier request. That is, the ability to delete the recording being watched with the two times pressing of the "-" key. Usage of it for deleting recordings off of the recording list is great! Why not real time? It's not functioning for any purpose during viewing of a recording. Great time saver.

Jack


----------



## Steve

jborchel said:


> Repeat of earlier request. That is, the ability to delete the recording being watched with the two times pressing of the "-" key. Usage of it for deleting recordings off of the recording list is great! Why not real time? *It's not functioning for any purpose during viewing of a recording. *Great time saver.


Just to set the record straight, "-" does display the RID if pressed during playback. Whether or not it should is another discussion!


----------



## jborchel

RID=Receiver ID? I would like the button to perform a useful operation. I can get the receiver ID by pressing menu/setup and there it is. I suggest that I want to delete an active recording a lot more than I want to see what my receiver ID is.

Jack


----------



## Pluvious

I'm sure it's been requested, so put me down as a vote for yes:

Wrapping up and down scrolling through menus. Ie. I'm on the first menu choice and instead of scrolling down 7 times to get to the bottom.. why not "up" one?


----------



## Steve

Pluvious said:


> I'm sure it's been requested, so put me down as a vote for yes:
> 
> Wrapping up and down scrolling through menus. Ie. I'm on the first menu choice and instead of scrolling down 7 times to get to the bottom.. why not "up" one?


It's still on the list, even though _24_ has been canceled. 

*Continue to scroll the cursor to the bottom (or top) when reaching the top (or bottom) of a list or menu pane. E.g., move from "Aiwa" up to "Zenith" in the remote code list, or "Zodiac" down to "24" in the PLAYLIST.*

If you haven't already, why not visit the Wish List survey and give this one a :up:? Registration is painless, and only required to prevent ballot stuffing.


----------



## avsrock90

I'd like to see an option to turn on a warning message when you try to change the channel while paused. I've got a RF remote so if you bump any number key or channel +/- key while the remote is facing in any direction, you lose what you've paused. I know the channel change buttons are far away from the pause/play buttons, but man. So many times I've reached for the remote on the other side of the couch and in the process lost what I've been watching. It feels like I'm playing "operation" each time I pick up the remote. 

On Dish when I would change the channel and I was paused it would ask if I wanted to switch back to live mode before I changed. I would appreciate it if DTV added this as an option in the menu for klutz's like me.


----------



## Syzygy

This is one of my favorite complaints. There are so many different buttons that can cause you to lose the live buffer that I no longer use it. Ever. (Well, not for more than a minute or two.) If I see something I like in it, I press Record.


----------



## Steve

avsrock90 said:


> I'd like to see an option to turn on a warning message when you try to change the channel while paused. I've got a RF remote so if you bump any number key or channel +/- key while the remote is facing in any direction, you lose what you've paused [...]


Great minds think alike.  I actually championed this current and long-standing _Wish List_ request myself!

*Ignore CHANNEL UP/DOWN or # keys while watching recordings, to prevent inadvertently exiting PLAYBACK or clearing the LIVE buffer. *

If you haven't already, please be sure to take the survey and give it a :up:.


----------



## garygaryj

NEW? IDEA for DirecTV HR2x: Return on Off and after Recording on Off - idea is to have the box return to your favorite channel while off (or after unit records in the off state) so that you have 90 minutes previous of your favorite channel. For me, that's an HD news channel.


----------



## Steve

garygaryj said:


> NEW? IDEA for DirecTV HR2x: Return on Off and after Recording on Off - idea is to have the box return to your favorite channel while off (or after unit records in the off state) so that you have 90 minutes previous of your favorite channel. For me, that's an HD news channel.


I think we've got that covered with this request:

*"Return to Channel." When entering Standby, option to auto-switch the foreground tuner to a user-designated channel or the last channel tuned. The intent is that when the unit is turned on, that channel is being buffered.
*
If you like the idea, take the Wish List survey and give it a :up: !


----------



## adam1115

I really don't understand why when I hit 'list' it cannot go to where the show is that I last watched...? Why start at the top again??


----------



## armchair

adam1115 said:


> I really don't understand why when I hit 'list' it cannot go to where the show is that I last watched...? Why start at the top again??


I have a habit of using the left arrow button on remote to return to playlist's last opened folder. That must be the reason I have this habit.

I don't mind the opening of LIST at top but I sure do wish we had triple-tap search to find programs faster!


----------



## Steve

adam1115 said:


> I really don't understand why when I hit 'list' it cannot go to where the show is that I last watched...? Why start at the top again??


I agree. If you haven't already voted for this Wish List request, please do!

*Always return to most recently accessed position on MY PLAYLIST when using LIST. *

In the meantime, I use *armchair's *LEFT ("back") work-around as well.


----------



## Steve

As a result of this thread/poll, the following request was added to the Wish List:

*WHOLE HOME setup options for TO DO LIST and HISTORY sharing, similar to PLAYLIST sharing.*

If you haven't already, please take a second to update your survey and let DirecTV know how you value this request. This, and any other requests added since your last visit, will be highlighted in blue. TIA!


----------



## RBTO

I'd like to see two things done to the fast forward/reverse of the search feature.
1) Make the _fast-forward_ back-up times adjustable via menu for each speed. I usually use speed 3 and when I stop, it's almost impossible to hit the place I want. Usually the DVR backs up Waaaaay too far. Either I have a fast reaction time or it's designed for drunks.

2) Do away with the backup in _reverse_. When you see a place you want to stop, that's it!! You don't want to go further backward.

I'd also like to see a "DON'T SHOW" option for the banner included in banner times (menu). When I change stations, I know where I'm going and don't like the banner hanging there, covering up the video. Even with the shortest time, it seems to hang there forever.


----------



## jclangston

As previously mentioned in 2010, I think most people would love to have a combined DVR scheduler for all DVR's on the network. It would be nice to not have to keep up with which series is recording on which receiver. Maybe someday we will be able to control what is recording on each receiver from any room. I know you can do this from the non DVR receivers but not the HR receivers.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

It seems to me that since many of the list items were delivered already, and also voted upon...any new list should be a *new* list (and with *new* votes). That's just one person's view.


----------



## Steve

jclangston said:


> As previously mentioned in 2010, I think most people would love to have a combined DVR scheduler for all DVR's on the network. It would be nice to not have to keep up with which series is recording on which receiver. Maybe someday we will be able to control what is recording on each receiver from any room. I know you can do this from the non DVR receivers but not the HR receivers.


Now that the HR34 and C31 clients have seen the light of day, it kind of explains why DirecTV hasn't devoted any programming resources to a unified HR2x scheduler. Whether we agree with it or not, it looks like their corporate vision is whole home management will be RVU-based, with each client able to access and modify the RVU server's To Do List and Series Manager.

That said, I'd still love to be able to access any DirecTV DVR's TDL and Series Manager (the HR34 included) remotely from a web browser, like you can with DVRs from Cablevision, Comcast, Verizon, et al.


----------



## Tubaman-Z

2 wishes:

1 - Unbury the To-do List option. Needs to be more readily accessible.
2 - Return the enablement of closed captioning to a toggle vs the different steps to enable/disable (yellow->right->right->right->down->select, same plus another down to disable).


----------



## jborchel

jborchel said:


> Repeat of earlier request. That is, the ability to delete the recording being watched with the two times pressing of the "-" key. Usage of it for deleting recordings off of the recording list is great! Why not real time? It's not functioning for any purpose during viewing of a recording. Great time saver.
> 
> Jack


This request is over two years old. Originally I requested that we use the red button to erase a recording while playing it. At the time, as I recall, if you pressed on the red button while playing a recording you got a SWIM status. That's no longer the case as now you just get a "bonk". The SWIM status is now combined with internet connection status and displayed when the dash is pressed once. So the red key seems available. Why not use it to erase a recording while it is being played, just like it is used in conjunction with erasing an item on the List. Why not?


----------



## inkahauts

"jborchel" said:


> This request is over two years old. Originally I requested that we use the red button to erase a recording while playing it. At the time, as I recall, if you pressed on the red button while playing a recording you got a SWIM status. That's no longer the case as now you just get a "bonk". The SWIM status is now combined with internet connection status and displayed when the dash is pressed once. So the red key seems available. Why not use it to erase a recording while it is being played, just like it is used in conjunction with erasing an item on the List. Why not?


Ffwd, skip to end and then choose delete, or hit stop and choose delete. I think that's the best you will ever get for deleting while watching a recording.

And dash is now in use all over the place, but for those who haven't noticed yet, with the latest firmware update to the hr2x units,pressing red twice while in the playlist is now the same as pressing dash dash used to be to delete.


----------



## jborchel

inkahauts said:


> Ffwd, skip to end and then choose delete, or hit stop and choose delete. I think that's the best you will ever get for deleting while watching a recording.
> 
> And dash is now in use all over the place, but for those who haven't noticed yet, with the latest firmware update to the hr2x units,pressing red twice while in the playlist is now the same as pressing dash dash used to be to delete.


FF, skip to end, delete makes no sense. Hitting stop then choosing delete is better than list, select, red button, then delete is better as you don't need the select action. Hitting red button twice doesn't seem to work on my HR34.

Still, while watching recorded video and hitting red button to delete while running is by far the best option. Do we really have any influence in making some of the fucntions come to be?


----------



## acostapimps

inkahauts said:


> Ffwd, skip to end and then choose delete, or hit stop and choose delete. I think that's the best you will ever get for deleting while watching a recording.
> 
> And dash is now in use all over the place, but for those who haven't noticed yet, with the latest firmware update to the hr2x units,pressing red twice while in the playlist is now the same as pressing dash dash used to be to delete.


Darnit I did that and erased a recording I haven't seen yet since I'm so use to seeing the delete message, oh well with all these repeats it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## inkahauts

"jborchel" said:


> FF, skip to end, delete makes no sense. Hitting stop then choosing delete is better than list, select, red button, then delete is better as you don't need the select action. Hitting red button twice doesn't seem to work on my HR34.
> 
> Still, while watching recorded video and hitting red button to delete while running is by far the best option. Do we really have any influence in making some of the fucntions come to be?


I was jut saying skip to the end on any means you like and you get the delete dialogue box.

Red twice isn't on the genie yet.

I think red to delete while watching is never going to happen for several reasons.


----------



## TMan

I miss being asked keep or delete when I stop or exit near the end of a recording. A TiVo figures if you do that you might be done watching, and offers the prompt.


----------



## inkahauts

"TMan" said:


> I miss being asked keep or delete when I stop or exit near the end of a recording. A TiVo figures if you do that you might be done watching, and offers the prompt.


When you hit stop you are given the screen that offers that.


----------



## TMan

"inkahauts" said:


> When you hit stop you are given the screen that offers that.


That is true, but it takes more menu movement and clicks. I would kinda like the same pop up that appears when a recording fully runs out. Menu movement can be aggravating on these underpowered machines.


----------



## Steve

TMan said:


> That is true, but it takes more menu movement and clicks. I would kinda like the same pop up that appears when a recording fully runs out. *Menu movement can be aggravating on these underpowered machines.*


I personally dislike "press and hold" options, but if you press-hold *>>*, it's _supposed _to jump to the end of the recording. Just a thought.


----------



## jborchel

inkahauts said:


> I think red to delete while watching is never going to happen for several reasons.


What are the several reasons?


----------



## balboadave

TMan said:


> I miss being asked keep or delete when I stop or exit near the end of a recording. A TiVo figures if you do that you might be done watching, and offers the prompt.


That feature was one of the few things I hated about the TiVo. It was impossible to stop a recording within the last 5 minutes without it resetting playback to the beginning. I don't miss it at all.


----------



## TMan

balboadave said:


> That feature was one of the few things I hated about the TiVo. It was impossible to stop a recording within the last 5 minutes without it resetting playback to the beginning. I don't miss it at all.


Well, that's because you were doing it wrong! 

Normally, you'd hit the left cursor, the TiVo button, or Live TV to exit a recording. If you wanted to avoid that automatic keep/delete prompt and retain your position late in the recording, you simply need to hit pause before exiting the recording.


----------



## balboadave

TMan said:


> Well, that's because you were doing it wrong!
> 
> Normally, you'd hit the left cursor, the TiVo button, or Live TV to exit a recording. If you wanted to avoid that automatic keep/delete prompt and retain your position late in the recording, you simply need to hit pause before exiting the recording.


Not on the DirecTiVos. They always lost their saved position in the last 5 minutes, no matter what button you pressed.


----------



## acostapimps

Wish I can get to the recording TDL with one button press instead of various presses in the menu, but my trick is go to the list and back to live tv so in case I need to change something I just press the left arrow button to get to it faster


----------



## RBTO

Wish they would move the HD/SD switch to a single momentary pushbutton of its own. Problem with the EXIT push-and-hold is if your watching a recording, looking at the list, or using the music station banner, it kills them, and you have to make several button pushes to get back to where you were after the switch. Not a clean way to switch back and forth (and you always get the "bonk" sound).


----------



## Steve

acostapimps said:


> Wish I can get to the recording TDL with one button press instead of various presses in the menu, but my trick is go to the list and back to live tv so in case I need to change something I just press the left arrow button to get to it faster


I'd still love to see this old wish list request granted. Updated of course, to reflect Smart Search:



> *"2-click" access to the following features: "Menu-1"=CC TOGGLE, "Menu-2"=TODO LIST, "Menu-3"=CYCLE FAVORITES, "Menu-4"=SERIES MANAGER, "Menu-5"=HISTORY, "Menu-6"=MANUAL RECORD, "Menu-7"=TITLE SEARCH, "Menu-8"=KEYWORD SEARCH, "Menu-9"=SAVED SEARCHES and "Menu-0"=SETUP.*


Used to be able to get to shortcuts like this on the HR10-250 DirecTiVo. Anyone have a THR22 and know if you still can?


----------



## jes

Is this thread still live? If so I have a suggestion for the Wish List...

*The ability to manually add and access/view OTA channels other than those DirecTV configures in the zip code lookup.*

In my case one of the network OTA channels moved from UHF to VHF. The result for me is that it is no longer consistent, but weather dependent (RF propagation) due to distance. There is a local low power transmitter on a different channel that comes in at ~65%, more than enough for a solid locked signal... unfortunately D* receivers won't allow tuning that channel because it's not in the zip code generated market channel list.


----------



## vega

Still waiting to have any of these receivers stop recording on channels I do not get


----------



## Steve

jes said:


> Is this thread still live? If so I have a suggestion for the Wish List...
> 
> *The ability to manually add and access/view OTA channels other than those DirecTV configures in the zip code lookup.*
> 
> In my case one of the network OTA channels moved from UHF to VHF. The result for me is that it is no longer consistent, but weather dependent (RF propagation) due to distance. *There is a local low power transmitter on a different channel that comes in at ~65%, more than enough for a solid locked signal... unfortunately D* receivers won't allow tuning that channel because it's not in the zip code generated market channel list.*


If that channel isn't showing up as part of your primary or secondary zip code, you might want to report is as an "issue" in the appropriate issues thread for whichever receiver you're using. Perhaps they can simply add it to the PSIP database, so you can get GUIDE info for it as well.


----------



## cypherx

I'd like to see transport controls work on YouTube and Mediashare content. Not just play, pause, stop... But FF, REW, skip to tick, 30skip, 5 sec review. Remember where you left off or ability to set bookmarks would be useful for movies via Mediashare.

Speaking of YouTube, it should load HD clips as well. HD VOD watch now works great, as does YouTubeHD on Xbox... So I know my connection can support it.

Entering text is cumbersome without a responsive QWERTY keyboard. Maybe add to the iPhone and iPad app a qwerty remote where I can more easily type in search terms on my mobile and see it appear on screen much faster than triple tap or hunt and peck.

Still awaiting remote DVR management. Would like to see/arrange/backup/restore/delete series links. See hard drive space, check todo list and history. Also quick access to todo with LIST+LIST.

I also would rather see the HD / SD toggle moved from press and hold exit. My Jensen IR-RF repeaters sometimes have a hard time with press and hold commands. It's tricky to switch to SD sometimes so I can watch TV in my bedroom from the family rooms SD output. The iPad remote doesn't take press and hold commands either.

Would love if DirecTV would spend time on each individual model to optimize the OS with its hardware. Would like to see speed improvements and more fluidity via transitions and animation throughout the GUI. OpenGL or DirectFB could help hardware accelerate things to look pretty and react quickly.


----------

